# [The Official] OCN 24/7 Folders Club



## Klue22

Banner by Lutro0
Welcome to the best club on OCN!








This club is exclusive to members of the Overclock.net [email protected] Team who diligently fold on at least one machine 24/7. To apply, please use the linked *application* below. The only requirement is that you must have been folding for the past two weeks. Also, in addition to filling out the application it would be nice if everyone made a friendly post saying hello.









*Members List*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HiMzvfceTVIWX13CURcUJs_nOAccxQwuGiv9GvrQgOs/pubhtml?gid=859555729&single=true&widget=true&headers=false

*Apply Here:*
Link to Application

*The 24/7 Folders Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL="tinyurl.com/3ea24jm"]:cool:[B]The 24/7 Folders Club[/B][B][/B]:cool:[/URL][/CENTER]

*
Special People:*
_Lutro0_ - for making the top banner in the OP.
_Nude_Lewd_Man_ - for having an awesome website with all our HFMs in one.


----------



## Dissentience

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551583


----------



## JedixJarf

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=543616


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13292994*
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551583


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13293023*
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=543616


Both added, sig tags have also been posted.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

go ahead and add me









Linkie


----------



## zodac

zodac fixed the spreadsheet, but says she doesn't wanna join your unofficial club.


----------



## FannBlade

my stats


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13293278*
> zodac fixed the spreadsheet, but says she doesn't wanna join your unofficial club.


Waitt...... the DEBATE IS OVER!!!! ZODAC = FEMALE!


----------



## zodac

What debate? I've not said I was anything else... other people did that.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13293385*
> What debate? I've not said I was anything else... other people did that.


Right, now the debate between everyone can be over. "He/She/It" threads...


----------



## Desert Rat

Add me to this silly club.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=541138


----------



## zodac

And you'd probably be better off making a form Klue.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13293431*
> And you'd probably be better off making a form Klue.


Indeed... You may find yourself getting overwhelmed with entries...

Oh, here is another.
















http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=494709


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13293248*
> go ahead and add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkie


Sorry not enough PPD coming from you, NEXT!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13293278*
> zodac fixed the spreadsheet, but says she doesn't wanna join your unofficial club.


Make it official then.







And you should join, everybody's doing it!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;13293299*
> my stats


Link was broken but I found ya!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13293350*
> Waitt...... the DEBATE IS OVER!!!! ZODAC = FEMALE!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13293385*
> What debate? I've not said I was anything else... other people did that.


In that case go back to your lair kitchen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13293416*
> Add me to this silly club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=541138


Done.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13293431*
> And you'd probably be better off making a form Klue.


So you can spam it? Nope! And I want to check people that sign up, after all, it *is* exclusive.


----------



## LiLChris

We should have the *Not 24/7 Folding Club*


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13293566*
> Sorry not enough PPD coming from you, NEXT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it official then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you should join, everybody's doing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link was broken but I found ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case go back to your lair kitchen.
> 
> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can spam it? Nope! And I want to check people that sign up, after all, it *is* exclusive.


Sandwich time!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

reporting in!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=507341


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13293587*
> We should have the *Not 24/7 Folding Club*


What a sad thought.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13293640*
> reporting in!
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=507341


Added and welcome!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13293406*
> Right, now the debate between everyone can be over. "He/She/It" threads...


I'm ...still voting for futuristic emotionless cyborg sent to destroy us.

Great club looking forward to joining once my two weeks are up!


----------



## mach1

I'll join








EOC Stats


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13294052*
> I'm ...still voting for futuristic emotionless cyborg sent to destroy us.
> 
> Great club looking forward to joining once my two weeks are up!


Looking forward to it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13294126*
> I'll join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOC Stats


Added.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

I wanna join...but don't have a link for you. I'm on my phone at work right now =/ my folding id is: pflicht


----------



## codejunki

Count me in
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=520419


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13293566*
> So you can spam it? Nope! And I want to check people that sign up, after all, it *is* exclusive.


Not gonna get official status unless there's a form added.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13293993*
> What a sad thought.


Why?
How do you think we will find the ones not folding 24/7?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega17

in

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=522308

I think zodac may be lying slightly; she wants in but isn't quite awesome enough to be accepted


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Count me in! http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=532488


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13296043*
> I think zodac may be lying slightly; she wants in but isn't quite awesome enough to be accepted


I've not been 24/7 for a few weeks to be honest; can't use Adobe Reader with GPU Folding, so that's off a fair bit during the day.


----------



## omega17

that's what I said


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13296847*
> I've not been 24/7 for a few weeks to be honest; can't use Adobe Reader with GPU Folding, so that's off a fair bit during the day.


We expect more than pure dedication from a Folding Editor....


----------



## zodac

And I expanded.


----------



## Klue22

Can't GPU fold with adobe reader? Why not?








List is now up-to-date. Welcome all.








Oh and z, there are plenty of Official clubs without forms.


----------



## zodac

I dunno... I can have one file open and it's fine, but any more and lag.


----------



## Caleal

I've been at it for most of 4 weeks now.
I just wish it would quit giving me 2684's for my bigadv WUs.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552538


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleal;13301522*
> I've been at it for most of 4 weeks now.
> I just wish it would quit giving me 2684's for my bigadv WUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552538


Added.
Just keep at it man, your luck will change.









Also, lets get this club filled. I'm thinking of doing something special if/when it reaches 100 members.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=506989


----------



## SilentStray

I just started folding very slow while my system part (Mobo







) comes back from RMA. But I'm Folding on 2 laptops and an old desktop from 2005 (Media PC, on 24/7 anyway so might as well Fold for the cause) Thus I will be folding 24/7.









Anyway, here's my stats link. ^^

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=555670


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I will join as long as Z isn't in the club.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=443470


----------



## zodac

Why would they even want you in the team? You're only 3rd.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13304261*
> Why would they even want you in the team? You're only 3rd.


I fully understand if I don't get accepted in the club.


----------



## zodac




----------



## Couch Potato

Pick me pick me

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=520817


----------



## Versa

Here you go


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentStray;13303012*
> I just started folding very slow while my system part (Mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) comes back from RMA. But I'm Folding on 2 laptops and an old desktop from 2005 (Media PC, on 24/7 anyway so might as well Fold for the cause) Thus I will be folding 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's my stats link. ^^
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=555670


I'll keep an eye on your stats and if you're still going strong in two weeks you'll earn your spot.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13304261*
> Why would they even want you in the team? You're only 3rd.


What I don't understand is why anyone would even want *you* to be editor. Must be for folding comic relief...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;13304286*
> I fully understand if I don't get accepted in the club.


Of course you're accepted! Welcome to the most exclusive and prestigious club on OCN!


----------



## Kevdog

Pleas add me, stats are in my sig, although my daily points are low because of crashes 4 days in a row ...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13305525*
> Pleas add me, stats are in my sig, although my daily points are low because of crashes 4 days in a row ...


Sorry to hear that.








You've been added. I hope you get your crashes sorted out.


----------



## Finrond

Reporting for Duty

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=494382


----------



## Mr.Zergling

YEA!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=546676


----------



## zodac

There should be a counter so people know how much longer until 100.


----------



## ali7up

Add me:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=506697


----------



## 0bit

Tries to sneak into the club.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=533922


----------



## Klue22

List Updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13306355*
> There should be a counter so people know how much longer until 100.


You're just jealous of my awesome club that you'll find anything wrong with it.


----------



## zodac

But there *is* something wrong with it.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13306580*
> But there *is* something wrong with it.


Yep. You're not in it!


----------



## zodac

Don't intend to either, until I'm actually a 24/7 Folder again.


----------



## sstnt

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=517818

Zeros are while folding bigadvs!


----------



## Roke

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=344484

Been folding 24/7 for quite a while now on my parents rig. Recently got my sig rig running in the daytime in preparation for the CC


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt;13309934*
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=517818
> 
> Zeros are while folding bigadvs!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roke;13309987*
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=344484
> 
> Been folding 24/7 for quite a while now on my parents rig. Recently got my sig rig running in the daytime in preparation for the CC


Welcome member number 23 and 24!


----------



## Epona

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=501616


----------



## *the_beast*

I guess I can lend some of my awesomeness to this club.









24/7 since 09/10


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Add me to the club I thought I had to wait but misread the time frame.lol

My stats


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13313915*
> Add me to the club I thought I had to wait but misread the time frame.lol
> 
> My stats


EOC shows you started on the 23rd. Technically two weeks would be the 7th but that's during the CC so if you're still folding till ~May 4th I'll add you.


----------



## falconkaji

Well, I do like clubs...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=551431


----------



## Klue22

List updated again!








We now have an application *form*(cough zodac*), I would request that all new candidates use that from now on.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

-edit wrong thread


----------



## zodac

I think official status may now be conferred...


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13319374*
> I think official status may now be conferred...


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13315314*
> List updated again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now have an application *form*(cough zodac*), I would request that all new candidates use that from now on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13319374*
> I think official status may now be conferred...


What happened to the multi-week waiting period like the Fermi Folders Club required...?


----------



## zodac

Slow time... CC is just around the corner and I'd probably forget if I didn't do it now.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13325325*
> Slow time... CC is just around the corner and I'd probably forget if I didn't do it now.


What, zodac having free time in the Folding Section?!


----------



## zodac

Yup... I spend most of it in the Steam chat though.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13325306*
> What happened to the multi-week waiting period like the Fermi Folders Club required...?


zodac probably was tired of all my PMs


----------



## Kevdog

I tried to put the club name in my sig but its not centered....I'm lame and don't know how to center it...


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13325487*
> I tried to put the club name in my sig but its not centered....I'm lame and don't know how to center it...


Highlight what you want to center, and press this


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;13325570*
> Highlight what you want to center, and press this


No wonder I couldnt do it....its too EASY....








There Thats Better!


----------



## omega17

^ now do the same with the CC bit of your sig and everything will be grand









we need moar people in this club







there must be loads who fold 24/7 on something...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13328500*
> ^ now do the same with the CC bit of your sig and everything will be grand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we need moar people in this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there must be loads who fold 24/7 on something...


I agree!
Comon people I know there must be _at least_ 100 OCNers that fold 24/7. Don't be shy!








Latest members added. Also added numbers to the spreadsheet.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13331255*
> I agree!
> Comon people I know there must be _at least_ 100 OCNers that fold 24/7. Don't be shy!


Around 100 in the TC alone... 18 teams, minimum of 5 per team = 90 + the extra couple in cat2....

Should post a link in the general discussion or each teams thread.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;13331303*
> Around 100 in the TC alone... 18 teams, minimum of 5 per team = 90 + the extra couple in cat2....
> 
> *Should post a link in the general discussion or each teams thread.*


Good idea!
Off to the post making factory now....


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Most of us are just waiting on the two weeks grace period.


----------



## Kevdog

Looking Good.. Thirty something Folders already...


----------



## kcuestag

Count me in, Member 33th


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13293385*
> What debate? I've not said I was anything else... other people did that.


*XPD always knew*

Anyways, here are my STATS.

The "Taking Care of Mum" rig in my systems page and my Sig Rig both fold 24/7.









What would it take to become official?


----------



## SgtHop

May as well join up. I am most assuredly a 24/7 folder.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13355457*
> *XPD always knew*
> 
> Anyways, here are my STATS.
> 
> The "Taking Care of Mum" rig in my systems page and my Sig Rig both fold 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would it take to become official?


Huh? It is official lol








Also, could you sign up via the application in the OP? It helps me keep track of who's signed up and when.


----------



## Lutro0

And app sent. =)


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt;13309934*
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=517818
> 
> Zeros are while folding bigadvs!


So much for this place super exclusiveness.....


----------



## Klue22

Alright everybody, the list should be up to date as of 10 seconds ago. I posted in all the TC threads so I'm expecting a tidal wave of applications.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13355619*
> So much for this place super exclusiveness.....


Do I sense some rival team animosity?


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Pffft, rival teams. We aren't riv.... Wait a sec!


----------



## phazer11

Uh sign me up I guess?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549561
Weird that it doesn't show anything for the last three days from any of my clients O.O. I know the bigadvs had an issue but...


----------



## LiLChris

This club is still alive?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13355856*
> Uh sign me up I guess?
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549561
> Weird that it doesn't show anything for the last three days from any of my clients O.O. I know the bigadvs had an issue but...


Link to application. (also in OP)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13355971*
> This club is still alive?


I liked you better before you were an editor. You used to be nice.


----------



## zodac

That was a lie to get Editor status.

I did the same.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13355971*
> This club is still alive?


----------



## austinb324

Hello.


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13355619*
> So much for this place super exclusiveness.....


Interesting comment....from someone who DOESN'T HAVE A TEAM COMP WIN YET.....


----------



## HobieCat

Count me in http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=526979


----------



## Triangle

My 450 died....


----------



## Lutro0

testing....


----------



## crazyap7

Can I haz in pl0x? I submitted the form


----------



## KOBALT

hey hey hey!!!!!!


----------



## Epona

Just so you know, I'm still up 24/7, I've just switched to bigadv this month, so I'll have a few days down time and then a big dump as opposed to constant PPD like I did with my GX2.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;13359053*
> Just so you know, I'm still up 24/7, I've just switched to bigadv this month, so I'll have a few days down time and then a big dump as opposed to constant PPD like I did with my GX2.


That's alright. Downtime is that unfortunate companion which all 24/7 folders are forced to deal with.








List has been updated, we're nearly halfway to 100


----------



## ACharmingQuark

This is my friendly post saying hello.

Hello!









ACQ


----------



## Ceadderman

Submitted.









here is my 

Will be down shortly to reattempt 4Ghz and for Chimpin.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

<--- is in..

Signed up in the GDocs spreadie about 10-15 mins ago, but not showing up yet..









Gonna start seeing some 0s dropping in every now and then as I switch my clients over to the CC...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*











<--- is in..

Signed up in the GDocs spreadie about 10-15 mins ago, but not showing up yet..









Gonna start seeing some 0s dropping in every now and then as I switch my clients over to the CC...


I screen the entries. I've seen some pretty wonky stuff appear in spreadsheets that were open to unlimited/anonymous entries.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


I screen the entries. I've seen some pretty wonky stuff appear in spreadsheets that were open to unlimited/anonymous entries.


Don't forget me plez.









~Ceadder


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Don't forget me plez.









~Ceadder










Haha I didn't.








List is up to date on my end. Should only be a minute before our latest members show up. We now have 49 members!


----------



## omega17

howdy ACQ!

moar SLAMMERS need apply


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha I think I'm the only Shizzle Tang to apply, but I'm the Baby of the group. Everyone else is a Folding Millionaire.









~Ceadder


----------



## omega17

<-- why are you not repping ST in your avatar section over thurr?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


<-- why are you not repping ST in your avatar section over thurr?


<--Cause I'm reppin in ma sig an don't know how come it didn't rep over thurr.









~Ceadder








|
v


----------



## omega17

Ask your team captain to pester the mods about it


----------



## Concorde105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Haha I think I'm the only Shizzle Tang to apply, but I'm the Baby of the group. Everyone else is a Folding Millionaire.









~Ceadder










I'm not a millionaire either.

I've been folding 24/7 since december, only break was for a week at the end of March/beginning of April because my parents told me to turn off my computer for spring break.









Didn't start folding for OCN until late (very late) March.


----------



## Ceadderman

Kewel kewel. Axed the question in the Team Channel. We'll see what happens since zodac hangs in our channel.









I been folding for a month on 2 systems and my GPU. Have to pause for the Cause(gaming) but I don't spend a lot of overnight frag sessions anymore. Though I did run through CoD4 recently.









~Ceadder


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

First - Zodac is not a female, or a male. Zodac is the god or goddess of [email protected]

Secondly. I have a 4670 that's submerged in oil and that rig doesn't turn off. I'd be glad to contribute my 1200 PPD


----------



## Ceadderman

Lol U stay on your own side of the Tracks Mate.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*


First - Zodac is not a female, or a male. Zodac is the god or goddess of [email protected]

Secondly. I have a 4670 that's submerged in oil and that rig doesn't turn off. I'd be glad to contribute my 1200 PPD



















All future posters please note, paying homage to z is not allowed in this club. 
That is all.


----------



## fr0st.

Sure, why not.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=541193

OCN: fr0st.
Folding: alowes


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0st.*


Sure, why not.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=541193

OCN: fr0st.
Folding: alowes


Please use the application in the OP.








It helps me track when members join and in what order.


----------



## juano

So I'm wondering if I qualify, I am always folding 24/7 on my cpu but my gpu does take breaks occasionally for gaming. If that is good enough then I'll join after the CC, my gpu is rma'd right now and will get back tomorrow (just in time) so I've only been folding on the cpu.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13368779*
> So I'm wondering if I qualify, I am always folding 24/7 on my cpu but my gpu does take breaks occasionally for gaming. If that is good enough then I'll join after the CC, my gpu is rma'd right now and will get back tomorrow (just in time) so I've only been folding on the cpu.


You just need to have at least _one_ piece of hardware folding at any time. It doesn't have to be the same piece from day to day.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13364922*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All future posters please note, paying homage to z is not allowed in this club.
> That is all.


Exactly; every other thread in this section is for that.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13369632*
> Exactly; every other thread in this section is for that.


Yes yes we mustn't have that nonsense here. Speaking of nonsense though, when are *you* going to join? And can you make Chris see the light and join too?


----------



## zodac

Chris doesn't like you, and I don't Fold 24/7 right now.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13369728*
> *Chris doesn't like you*, and I don't Fold 24/7 right now.


What?!?! Why?????















b-b-b-but you like me....don't you?


----------



## zodac




----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13369767*
> What?!?! Why?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-b-b-but you like me....don't you?


I wouldn't get your hopes up, Z said somewhere that the only two people she doesn't hate are Chris Hansen and Miley Cyrus.... or something like that.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13369782*


Awww thanks z, I love you too!







:


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That was a lie to get Editor status.

I did the same.










And nao u r BOTH mean. But you could be so awesome!

*Sigh*


----------



## XPD541

Bump!

We needs moar memberz!

And an update to the list of members in the OP.


----------



## LiLChris

Why are you bumping this useless club!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13388369*
> Why are you bumping this useless club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go bump the 20 CC threads around the forum. >.<


Bump,
Why the hate?









Updating OP list now.


----------



## LiLChris

I will close you down!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13388454*
> I will close you down!











Z was the one that approved this club so you'd have to go up against her he it, which is something I know you won't do.









Only three new members.








Also, I'd like to remind anyone who hasn't switched over to OCNChimpin, now is the time to do so.


----------



## zodac

I'm considering banning all clubs until we win the CC.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13389210*
> I'm considering banning all clubs until we win the CC.


Funny, but I know you won't.


----------



## zodac

Oh? You know saying things like that will only ever lead to me locking your thread.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13389353*
> Oh? You know saying things like that will only ever lead to me locking your thread.


zodac is as zodac does. Nothing I do or say is going to change your actions for better or worse. Besides, you still want to be a part of it don't you? Can't very well do that if its locked.


----------



## zodac

I can after the CC.


----------



## Klue22

We look forward to you gracing us with your presence.


----------



## XPD541

Now children, can't we all just be friends?

Except Z, she does not _WANT_ friends.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13388490*
> her he it


This is absurd. Zodac is the coach. "It" is derogatory, "She" is contextually inappropriate, and debating whether a guy is a guy just because he's a little irregular is unbecoming.


----------



## 0bit

Ever think about creating a 24/7 21/28 subdivision? I'd never get into the club due to me shutting down all the systems ever 4th week.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

This is the official CC bump for this thread!







I just switched to Chimpin this morning,


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;13390621*
> Ever think about creating a 24/7 21/28 subdivision? I'd never get into the club due to me shutting down all the systems ever 4th week.


Why do you have to shut down your systems every fourth week?


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13390814*
> Why do you have to shut down your systems every fourth week?


Wife.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;13391460*
> Wife.


Oh, that sucks.








Sure you can't just sneak a client in for that week?








jk don't do that, I don't wanna be the source of possible marital squabbles.


----------



## LiLChris

Go bump the CC threads!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13391495*
> Go bump the CC threads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will close you down. >.<


Join the club and I will systematically hunt down and bump every last CC thread. Or at least a few of them...


----------



## phazer11

Got busy and had to close firefox window so lost the tab the other day didn't see the thing about sign up sheet. I filled it out it's not like order really matters.


----------



## Klue22

Three new members added!








Slowly but surely we are growing.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Still folding 24/7 on my Phenom x 6 rig, and about 20/7 on my sig rig.

Remember to add me in a few days like you said.









P.S. You Folding in the CC right Klue? Everyone in this club needs to join the CC if not already. Oh yea!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Still folding 24/7 on my Phenom x 6 rig, and about 20/7 on my sig rig.

Remember to add me in a few days like you said.









P.S. You Folding in the CC right Klue? Everyone in this club needs to join the CC if not already. Oh yea!


Went ahead and added you.








Yep, I'm folding for the CC as we speak, trying to work on getting more clients up but tech problems seem to be my thing this week.


----------



## XPD541

ALL OF YOU NEED TO FOLD FOR THE CC _*NOW*_!!!!!!!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


ALL OF YOU NEED TO FOLD FOR THE CC _*NOW*_!!!!!!!











If you want to spam that, at least go to the CC threads all over OCN...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13400865*
> Went ahead and added you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm folding for the CC as we speak, trying to work on getting more clients up but tech problems seem to be my thing this week.


Right on glad to hear it! Thanks!

I hear ya on the probs. Having my own trying to get more PPD as always. I OC'd my 2500k higher to 4.6 and my tpf went up for some reason


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13400990*
> If you want to spam that, at least go to the CC threads all over OCN...


What do you think I am doing?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13401012*
> What do you think I am doing?


This isn't a CC thread.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13401022*
> This isn't a CC thread.


Nope, but the most dedicated of OCN's folders are here. So I would say that reminding people of the CC in this thread is a worthy endeavor.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13401094*
> Nope, but the most dedicated of OCN's folders are here. So I would say that reminding people of the CC in this thread is a worthy endeavor.


Well tell them to switch to OCNChimpin cause you have a few still being 24/7 under their name.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13401130*
> Well tell them to switch to OCNChimpin cause you have a few still being 24/7 under their name.


Agreeeed.









MOAr.... more.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13401130*
> Well tell them to switch to OCNChimpin cause you have a few still being 24/7 under their name.


Boooo! Bad folders bad!
I'll check the sheet about midday tomorrow. If I see anyone having points going towards their username I'll pm them.


----------



## CovertCover

I signed up, but I have been down for a while (due to a crash). I am currently testing my stuff and waiting for a -bigadv to drop


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CovertCover;13404147*
> I signed up, but I have been down for a while (due to a crash). I am currently testing my stuff and waiting for a -bigadv to drop


Sounds good, make sure your folding for the CC!


----------



## Erick Silver

Aww hells. Add me too. I fold 24/7(when not gaming).

Note: To all that have not switched over for the Chimp Challenge. Please do so. We are being beat by a team with less than 150 folders. We are slowly catching up but we need more power. Join us in showing the world that OCN is NOT to be trifled with!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;13407927*
> Aww hells. Add me too. I fold 24/7(when not gaming).
> 
> Note: To all that have not switched over for the Chimp Challenge. Please do so. We are being beat by a team with less than 150 folders. We are slowly catching up but we need more power. Join us in showing the world that OCN is NOT to be trifled with!


This is one time I'm glad I'm Folding on my GPU. I'm on my 6th 5 hour Fold(for the CC) on the GPU, and have 20 hours left on my 2 day Fold. Not sure if it's a -big adv unit but dang it's a large Fold.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## robbo2

You don't get big adv with x4. You need 8 threads otherwise it won't even download.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13410731*
> You don't get big adv with x4. You need 8 threads otherwise it won't even download.


I dunno then. Cause I frequently get these big 2 day Folds. Something like every 4th or 5th Client. And I have no idea why that happens, since the other projects I get are typically 12 hour projects.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13410752*
> I dunno then. Cause I frequently get these big 2 day Folds. Something like every 4th or 5th Client. And I have no idea why that happens, since the other projects I get are typically 12 hour projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I was in the same position. I are now resolved to get an insane OC on my phenom instead and continue to fold while saving for a 2600k Dedicated folding rig (It will likely run Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS with the v7 Client.... [March] has a lot of expertise with that and I will tap that knowledge







).

There is no contribution too small!!! OCN FTW! Fold ON!


----------



## Klue22

Member list updated again!








Lets get some new applications people. I know there has to be more than just 63 dedicated people on OCN. Spread the word!


----------



## Lutro0

Bump for awesomeness!


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Bump for awesomeness!


I lol'ed because I get email notifications


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I lol'ed because I get email notifications


















Me too.


----------



## Irisservice

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=549361


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


I was in the same position. I are now resolved to get an insane OC on my phenom instead and continue to fold while saving for a 2600k Dedicated folding rig (It will likely run Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS with the v7 Client.... [March] has a lot of expertise with that and I will tap that knowledge







).

There is no contribution too small!!! OCN FTW! Fold ON!










I just set up a dedicated i7 2600k folding rig. I tried Ubuntu first and had a hard time getting things working, but I had success with Fedora 14 and the 6.34 client. Should be getting around 40k PPD, according to the bigadv calculator thing.

Also, I discovered that all the CPU frequency monitoring stuff for Linux only reports the frequency at boot time, so I thought I my OC wasn't happening at all, when it actually was. Weird stuff. But I'm also a Linux noob.

edit: Also, there has got to be more than 63 24/7 folders on OCN!


----------



## Mr.Zergling

I still don't understand why 24/7 folding is special. Don't most people fold 24/7?


----------



## Biokinetica

Anybody know why my system freezes any time I leave it to fold overnight?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biokinetica;13526154*
> Anybody know why my system freezes any time I leave it to fold overnight?


Probably unstable overclock.


----------



## Biokinetica

I'm at stock.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Stats

Add me pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biokinetica;13526549*
> I'm at stock.


Just a thought, try memtest to see if the memory sticks are ok or not.


----------



## XPD541

Now that the CC is over, I am back to folding under my own name 24/7.









OCN FTW!!!


----------



## veblen

How did I miss this?









In!


----------



## drew630

Hello, lol.

Link
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=441570
The last couple of weeks have been unsteady due to updating of sig rig and, well, the CC. But before then shows I fold 24/7 all the way.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veblen*


How did I miss this?









In!


You didn't, you already signed up!








To everyone else, please use the application in the OP to sign up.








Updating OP spreadsheet now.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling*


I still don't understand why 24/7 folding is special. Don't most people fold 24/7?


I'd say no. A poll would be nice









~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biokinetica*


Anybody know why my system freezes any time I leave it to fold overnight?


Probably because your system either Sleeps or Hibernates. If this is the case you need to go to power management and set it to never in both instances. Just turn off your monitor when you leave it.

Also make sure your auto update feature is disabled.









~Ceadder


----------



## jagz

Alright anyone know what's up with this? Stuck sending. To be fair I did not get this problem untill I OC'd to 4ghz yesterday. Logged into FAH after that and It started another project on the SMP and since has just failed @ sending the first one.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13576614*
> Alright anyone know what's up with this? Stuck sending. To be fair I did not get this problem untill I OC'd to 4ghz yesterday. Logged into FAH after that and It started another project on the SMP and since has just failed @ sending the first one.


That happens occasionally. I have 2(on separate systems) that have hung and there is no way to clear them. I think it's a server issue. Seems that Stanford doesn't have the best servers for accepting completed work from v7.

I noticed quite a few of us ran into that during CC.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Desert Rat

Im getting mad that we still dont have 100 folders so we can get free cookies.


----------



## torquejunky

Just to clarify: do we have to have been folding 24/7 under our own names for the last two weeks to join? I first started a couple months ago, but had no time to get 100% 24/7 folding stable. Been folding 24/7 since the start of CC though...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13576958*
> Im getting mad that we still dont have 100 folders so we can get free cookies.


I get free cookies anytime I want them. I bake them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torquejunky;13577025*
> Just to clarify: do we have to have been folding 24/7 under our own names for the last two weeks to join? I first started a couple months ago, but had no time to get 100% 24/7 folding stable. Been folding 24/7 since the start of CC though...


CC kinda threw a wrench in my whole background checking thing. But if you submit an application I can mark you as pending and add you to the list when you hit two weeks.


----------



## torquejunky

Done.


----------



## juano

Yea that's why I'm just waiting until my background check (LOL) will pass before I apply because of the CC and I'm upgrading GPUs next week, there will be some hiccups.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13577978*
> I get free cookies anytime I want them. I bake them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Can you share some with us?


----------



## ducrider

May I join?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=463297


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13578939*
> Can you share some with us?


Sure I will share my cookies as long as people buy my sale gear.

I need cooling.









Man I'm purty stoked right now. I haven't been folding a week since CC ended and I've already dropped 30k an 28 wus' for May.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## JCG

Just stopping by to say Lutro0 makes the best banners! And kudos to all you 24/7 folders, keep it up!


----------



## kcuestag

This club needs 100 members ASAP!


----------



## falconkaji

I've just started folding bigadv 24/7 a couple days ago. I like what it does to my PPD, but not what running two machines 24/7 does to my electric bill...

Must find higher paying job...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


I've just started folding bigadv 24/7 a couple days ago. I like what it does to my PPD, but not what running two machines 24/7 does to my electric bill...

Must find higher paying job...


Having had 3 systems folding 24/7 for the last week(CC) I plan to take a look at the PUD bill and see what the increased usage actually was.

Somehow I doubt that it impacts average power bill as much as people think it does. It's entirely possible that it would. But if your system is on 24/7 anyway(as mine is) I doubt it. I'll be posting my findings whichever way it shapes out to be.










~Ceadder


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Having had 3 systems folding 24/7 for the last week(CC) I plan to take a look at the PUD bill and see what the increased usage actually was.

Somehow I doubt that it impacts average power bill as much as people think it does. It's entirely possible that it would. But if your system is on 24/7 anyway(as mine is) I doubt it. I'll be posting my findings whichever way it shapes out to be.









~Ceadder










Well if it's it's not summer or winter and the heat pump does not work hard my power bill is pretty decent.I now have 4 bigadv rigs and 9 gpu's folding and the power bill is still pretty good.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Well if it's it's not summer or winter and the heat pump does not work hard my power bill is pretty decent.I now have 4 bigadv rigs and 9 gpu's folding and the power bill is still pretty good.


Kind of chilly that week, but the heater was off. So I'm pretty sure the power increase was negligible.









~Ceadder


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


May I join?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=463297


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=444872









Throw at least one client towards 37726 and you'll be added.


----------



## juano

Good catch Klue, shouldn't the requirements be folding for OCN 24/7 or is folding for any team all we ask?


----------



## omega17

I say 24/7 for OCN









Why would you want to be in this group, but not fold for OCN







?


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I say 24/7 for OCN









Why would you want to be in this group, but not fold for OCN







?


I have folded for OCN 24/7 for a long time and if you look at the link in the above post you will see that.I don't mind not being able to join but was trying to help get the club to 100.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Good catch Klue, shouldn't the requirements be folding for OCN 24/7 or is folding for any team all we ask?


It's called the *OCN* 24/7 Folders Club. Ducrider, you should switch at least one client back over so you can join.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Having had 3 systems folding 24/7 for the last week(CC) I plan to take a look at the PUD bill and see what the increased usage actually was.

Somehow I doubt that it impacts average power bill as much as people think it does. It's entirely possible that it would. But if your system is on 24/7 anyway(as mine is) I doubt it. I'll be posting my findings whichever way it shapes out to be.









~Ceadder










Well I know that in the months before I started folding 24/7 I barely used my system at all, and my power bill was as low as $25. Then the first month, folding on my 955BE and 6850, my bill went up to about ~$55. This last month, I added an 8800GT to my rig as a 24/7 folder for the last two weeks of the month, and the bill I just got was up to $60. Right after that, I added an i7 2600k rig which is going 24/7, so we'll see what happens this month. Based on what I've used during the first week of the new billing cycle, I'm guessing it might hit $100, in which case I would have to turn something off.

So yeah, it really isn't that bad unless you make minimum wage (which I do right now).


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


Well I know that in the months before I started folding 24/7 I barely used my system at all, and my power bill was as low as $25. Then the first month, folding on my 955BE and 6850, my bill went up to about ~$55. This last month, I added an 8800GT to my rig as a 24/7 folder for the last two weeks of the month, and the bill I just got was up to $60. Right after that, I added an i7 2600k rig which is going 24/7, so we'll see what happens this month. Based on what I've used during the first week of the new billing cycle, I'm guessing it might hit $100, in which case I would have to turn something off.

So yeah, it really isn't that bad unless you make minimum wage (which I do right now).


I wouldn't worry about the 2600k rig. My 2600k with no GPU pulls ~200w while folding.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13576809*
> That happens occasionally. I have 2(on separate systems) that have hung and there is no way to clear them. I think it's a server issue. Seems that Stanford doesn't have the best servers for accepting completed work from v7.
> 
> I noticed quite a few of us ran into that during CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


So I suppose I'm playing the waiting game. Can I reinstall it or probably has the same thing when I do.


----------



## eloverton2

I figured since I'm folding 24/7 for the TC I might as well join the club.

My HFM


----------



## Klue22

OP updated.
*We now have 70 members!*


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13594472*
> OP updated.
> *We now have 70 members!*


----------



## Finrond

But we need 100 for something especial!

GOGO MOAR PEOPLE!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;13607977*
> But we need 100 for something *especial*!
> 
> GOGO MOAR PEOPLE!


Is this "something" Spanish..?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;13608737*
> Is this "something" Spanish..?


Less talk. MOARRR foldage!


----------



## TheReciever

Just got 2x 9800GX2's and one will go into my case but I hope to build a pc for the gpu farm 24/7/365

Also have a 460 2win but thats my gaming/folding card, would be folding right now but the mobo was DOA









ill be back when everything is running


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;13616654*
> Just got 2x 9800GX2's and one will go into my case but I hope to build a pc for the gpu farm 24/7/365
> 
> Also have a 460 2win but thats my gaming/folding card, would be folding right now but the mobo was DOA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill be back when everything is running











That should put out some sweet PPD!


----------



## matroska

Well, hello!









This really is the best club in OCN









I just applied!


----------



## the_beast

signed up - not a great time to sign up with the CC being recent though - I have a nice flat line on my ppd chart. You'll just have to trust me that I fold 24/7 and have done for more than 2 weeks on my GTS 450 & GT 240...

EOC


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13586889*
> So I suppose I'm playing the waiting game. Can I reinstall it or probably has the same thing when I do.


About the only way to clear them, is to "finish fold" and then uninstall everything and reinstall [email protected] client v7 once the last wu has been sent.









I don't like messin with em so I just live with em.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13618087*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should put out some sweet PPD!


Thats what Im hoping for!


----------



## playboy4u2nv

i just signed up also


----------



## woop

I'm in. 24/7/5 years and counting.


----------



## BaByBlue69

hello:wave2:
User Name [email protected] Bluedinette

folding.extremeoverclocking.com

- I hope that I have to forget nothing, user [email protected]'s name score of 50 ' 000!? -

thanks


----------



## aznchowboy650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woop;13629689*
> I'm in. 24/7/5 years and counting.


I'm in. 24/7/7 yrs and counting haha


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69;13635395*
> hello:wave2:
> User Name Folding Bluedinette
> 
> folding.extremeoverclocking.com
> 
> - I hope that I have to forget nothing, user [email protected]'s name score of 50 ' 000!? -
> 
> thanks


Are you looking to get the little folding icon over there
<

under the rep button? If so post in this thread after reading the OP


----------



## BaByBlue69

oki thanks


----------



## Citra

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=531449

Folding 24 hours on a Core 2 Quad. 2.66ghz I think.


----------



## ounderfla69

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=525651

Folding 24/7 on 2 I7s and 2 Core2Quads


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ounderfla69;13637237*
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=525651
> 
> Folding 24/7 on 2 I7s and 2 Core2Quads


Holy karp.


----------



## Iris

Folding:
i7 860 @ 3.5GHz
2 GTS 450s
9800GTX+

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=553603


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ounderfla69*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=525651

Folding 24/7 on 2 I7s and 2 Core2Quads


I'll get there eventually.









STATS

*Already a member*


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


I'll get there eventually.









STATS

*Already a member*


I'm catching up to you!


----------



## Klue22

Woke up this morning to find six new applications, way to go folders!


----------



## Dissentience

I will break 1mil soon!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13643862*
> I will break 1mil soon!


That's what we like to hear! Keep it up soldier!


----------



## Couch Potato

Do to financial reasons and 90 + degree weather, I need to and have been folding less.
So I need to temporally remove myself from from the 24/7 club.
At least untill Sept I will only be folding part time.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Couch Potato;13645612*
> Do to financial reasons and 90 + degree weather, I need to and have been folding less.
> So I need to temporally remove myself from from the 24/7 club.
> At least untill Sept I will only be folding part time.


I understand, I'm sorry to see you go but thanks for being honest about it.








Don't forget about us in the fall.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't think people should leave this group because they have to stop folding due to temperature issues. But that's just my







since they'll obviously return once the weather stabilizes.









I just cannot wait for Bulldozer to drop. That should increase my PPD exponentially. Hope I have my loop completed before I get one though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ooimo

how much do you guy spend on the power bill each year?


----------



## matroska

Mine's included in the rent, so i don't know how much is my power bill, the rent is always the same value too


----------



## Ceadderman

Dunno. Only started Folding at the end of March.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## nckid4u

Filled out the form. Been 24/7 for so long I don't remember when I started...

EOC stats


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ooimo;13655435*
> how much do you guy spend on the power bill each year?


Over the winter mine was ~$65 US a month in my appartment. We'll see after it gets nice and warm and I have to use the AC this summer though.


----------



## omega17

Production has dropped the last couple of days due to me rearranging and rehousing rigs; but good news is that after some fiddling and shouting furiously at nVidia drivers, I now have my old Q6600 'server / backup' machine folding away with a GTS450 and a GT430 24/7









Somewhere in the region of 20-25K depending on WU's, plus whatever my X6 throws up (~14K). I'm happy again


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Arizona/Mojave desert. Still folding 24/7 with ambient temps already at 95+ and rising.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Sorry delete photofail.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13658302*
> Arizona/Mojave desert. Still folding 24/7 with ambient temps already at 95+ and rising.


I keep thinkin *"You wanna piece o dis?"*, when looking at that pic.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## Lutro0




----------



## XPD541




----------



## Klue22

What is this, I don't even....
anyway, updating the OP now.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Hmmm.... Something is wrong with WKS02 and WORK_PC....









WORK_PC keeps having BSODs, fell over about 8 times this weekend - while I was WFH, so I had to keep getting my colleague (who was in the office) to give it 240V resets...the last time it fell over was just after he left yesterday...









WKS02 has decided to stop booting, even though it POSTs*...not sure why yet, as the KVM has also broken..







I haven't had a chance to move the monitor cable from the KVM output to the GPU yet, but as I've also been told to make the IT schtuffs use less leccy (as apparently £200 per month is too much for the leccy bill) there isn't the rush that there would've been...









* = it gives the 'clean' POST beep, at least...


----------



## Couch Potato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ooimo;13655435*
> how much do you guy spend on the power bill each year?


Before folding;
Winter $75-$100
Summer $150-$200

Folding
Winter $150-$175
Summer $250-$300

that's per month


----------



## Desert Rat

I just got a $255 power bill. Thats folding with a i7 970, 2 GTX 580's and a 2600k all 24/7. But got to say thats keeping my Apt @ 79f during the day and 75f @ night with 3 cealing fans running all the time in the Arizona summer. Its already 100 and it will get to 110 soon.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey guys, I just filled out the application right now but I have been 24/7 folding since I made this computer back on July 20th, 2010 (which is also when I started to fold period). The only exception of course is when I had problems with my rig or had to bring it down for maintenance but that can't be avoided. I will be bringing rig number 2 online here soon hopefully. I will also be upgrading rig 1 with 2 more eVGA GTX 480 SC's (since I already have 1 I might as well just go with it lol) and a new i7 (LGA 1366) CPU to replace my somewhat flaky i7-930 that I have now with a weak IMC. My goal is to break the 100k PPD mark sometime in the next few months and then I will be getting a new Mobo, CPU, ram combo when the LGA 2011 line comes out so I will make rig 3 with that and hopefully break the 200k PPD mark. Wish me luck ladies and gents. Happy folding everyone.


----------



## matroska

That will be some powerfull folding farm








Good luck with your build then mate


----------



## Klue22

We now have 83 members!








Getting close to 100!


----------



## Citra

My 24/7 rig is having problems folding. I'll fix it once I get the teamviewer number.


----------



## deathshad

Offically a Member Yay


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13714786*
> My 24/7 rig is having problems folding. I'll fix it once I get the teamviewer number.


Same here... Instability yesterday because of a poor cooling job. (H50 cools worse than a 212 with two fans on it. >.<).

I can see another transplant in my future...


----------



## mike597

Mike597
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558050


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13724512*
> Same here... Instability yesterday because of a poor cooling job. (H50 cools worse than a 212 with two fans on it. >.<).
> 
> I can see another transplant in my future...


You sure you have that thing seated right, I was using a 212 and the H50 was a major improvement, idle temps are a bit higher but load temps are lower although I do have 2 good fans on it?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13724512*
> Same here... Instability yesterday because of a poor cooling job. (H50 cools worse than a 212 with two fans on it. >.<).
> 
> I can see another transplant in my future...


Try a reseat with Shin Etsu G751. Cause it's not the H50. An H50 when properly modified and mounted to the CPU with the proper amount of TIM, will give coolers like Megahelms and D14 a run for the money. Also this depends a lot on how you orientate the setup. Intake or Exhaust.

Only reason I went back to the stock AMD cooler is I'm gearing up for Water and sold the H50 to force me to concentrate on that endeavor. Besides I have this huge HAF case.









Which reminds me about Airflow in your cabinet. Make sure it's getting good positive airflow and make sure your fans are pointed in the same direction. Not facing each other nor away from each other.









Yay over 200k now. Just think if I hadn't taken part in CC where I'd be ranked.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Demented

Just signed up! My little dedicated folder has been running since the CC was over! I haven't seen a full month's electric bill yet, but it shouldn't be anything too terrible.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


You sure you have that thing seated right, I was using a 212 and the H50 was a major improvement, idle temps are a bit higher but load temps are lower although I do have 2 good fans on it?


You have two fans on yours, mine could only fit one due to the lack of extra screws on it. No matter, the H50 is now helping a Pentium D reach 3.5ghz in Linux - folding SMP2 - while my main rig is back to the 212. Both are stable and happy and the Pentium D is in a case with no room for the 212 anyways...









Now to see if I can get a few caseless rigs going...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


You have two fans on yours, mine could only fit one due to the lack of extra screws on it. No matter, the H50 is now helping a Pentium D reach 3.5ghz in Linux - folding SMP2 - while my main rig is back to the 212. Both are stable and happy and the Pentium D is in a case with no room for the 212 anyways...









Now to see if I can get a few caseless rigs going...










You do realize you could have extra screws(may have to mod some) for ~$5.









~Ceadder


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

I would join but i fold 25 hours per day


----------



## robbo2

Impossible. Their is only 23 hours in a day.


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

making sure my clients are all working properly takes a bit xD... how do you explain 23?


----------



## XPD541

If you counted all the rigs I fold on 24/7 - which actually does not equate to much - added the hours they fold in a day, then averaged it out, I fold about 23.78576 hours per day. (Accounting for upload and download of WU's, restarts for stability in windows-based machines - *Shakes fist at Microshaft* - and other random junk that gets in the way of my PPD-happy hobby). With that in mind, I don't think anyone folds 24/7 on an absolute basis, but close.


----------



## matroska

^+1

Yeah, you're absolutely right! But rounding that up you get 24/7








I guess my exact average roubds the 23 hours, since i'm having a lot of difficulties with electric stability the last few days on the bigadv machine. Windows rig running GPU is on for 27 days straight


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


If you counted all the rigs I fold on 24/7 - which actually does not equate to much - added the hours they fold in a day, then averaged it out, I fold about 23.78576 hours per day. (Accounting for upload and download of WU's, restarts for stability in windows-based machines - *Shakes fist at Microshaft* - and other random junk that gets in the way of my PPD-happy hobby). With that in mind, I don't think anyone folds 24/7 on an absolute basis, but close.










My server is the closest it comes for me, aside from the windows update every couple of weeks it folds 24/7 (on a GX2). I have a batch file set to run on start-up that starts the clients so actual downtime is very low.


----------



## Ceadderman

I do fold 24/7. Ta hell with stability, MS isn't updating every day.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## omega17

Windows Updates; shmeh









XPD; you're doing it wrong. If you have one rig with more than one GPU, you're bound to be folding on one when the other is uploading. If you have no crap running, it'll be stable; MS did something right, and called it Seven







Until the treadmill caused a power outage in the garage a couple weeks ago, my Q6600 (win7) rig had been up for 56 days straight.

24/7


----------



## juano

I'm still not quite ready to be a member, I just got done installing my rig into a new case and have just a few more things still left to do that will require some downtime, but I would still like to help out the 24/7 folders. I have a MSI TFIII 570 PE/OC for sale and am offering a $15 discount for folders and an additional $10 discount for valid members of this 24/7 folding club for a total of $25 off.









EDIT 6/11: Card is sold to someone who should be folding on it. I should be joining the club here in about a week, after my last scheduled downtime.


----------



## Kevdog

Only 17 more for 100....


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13790441*
> I'm still not quite ready to be a member, I just got done installing my rig into a new case and have just a few more things still left to do that will require some downtime, but I would still like to help out the 24/7 folders. I have a MSI TFIII 570 PE/OC for sale and am offering a $15 discount for folders and an additional $10 discount for valid members of this 24/7 folding club for a total of $25 off.


Thank you, that is very generous of you.








I look forward to adding your name to the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;13793570*
> Only 17 more for 100....


Only 15 now!








Keep it up folders!


----------



## Substate

Been folding nonstop for a little over 2 weeks now, so I added my info







and am proudly wearing the sig banner (hope that's okay?).


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Substate*


Been folding nonstop for a little over 2 weeks now, so I added my info







and am proudly wearing the sig banner (hope that's okay?).


Welcome!








You are indeed the newest member.
Come on guys, only a few more till we get to 100, we can do it!


----------



## XPD541

I wonder what our combined PPD is...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


I wonder what our combined PPD is...










Is that a challenge?








Maybe I'll have to see if I can rig up something to calculate that for us.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


I wonder what our combined PPD is...











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Is that a challenge?








Maybe I'll have to see if I can rig up something to calculate that for us.


If you can get a list of all the 24/7 Folders' HFM links, then I can add a page to my site........









http://www.nude-lewd-man.co.uk


----------



## lawrencendlw

How would I get a link of my HFM.NET?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## omega17

I use a free webhost to post my HFM stats to, but you can just as easily use Dropbox.

HFM has a feature in Preferences where you can choose to generate a website, which it will publish via FTP if you wish. It's extremely useful for remote monitoring -> check out this guide by z http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...ml#post8876207

Then, NLM can read those stats and make a jazzy page, like all the TC ones on his website









Mine is http://omega17.net23.net/summary.html


----------



## Klue22

There's a guide in my sig to using dropbox. its also possible to host your own Apache server from home to do it which is what I prefer because you can have it update faster.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Forgive me if you have a link in your Sig but I'm reading this in Tapatalk so I don't see sigs but is there some sort of walk-through that can show me how to do the Apache thing? I just built a home server/HTPC/dedicated folding rig and would like to use it for that.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I've got a page in the works on WKS04, but haven't uploaded it to my site just yet... Will add details as I get them - once the page is loaded, it only takes a minute or two to update it...









Perhaps the GDocs form can be adjusted to also request HFM links..? Would make it easier in future...









I'm on my BlackBerry at the moment, so I can see sigs....but can't expand the spoilers...


----------



## lawrencendlw

ok try this out and see if it works for you guys: My HFM.NET Page I cannot get it to work on my HTC EVO 4G phone however. It keeps trying to do a google or bing search for the page and it cant find it. Is there a way I can monitor it on my phone?

Edit: Nevermind, I figured it out. I was posting the wrong url and I did it on my phone also. So now I can check my computers from anywhere I get internet on my phone lol.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Darn... I fold 24/8 guess I can't join


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Here's the initial page...but still a WIP as I don't have all the HFM links...

http://www.nude-lewd-man.co.uk/index.php?p=24-7/index


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Here's the initial page...but still a WIP as I don't have all the HFM links...

http://www.nude-lewd-man.co.uk/index.php?p=24-7/index


ill take some real estate on that page =)


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13843636*
> ill take some real estate on that page =)


Updated to give you some space...

BTW, I don't remember who is on here and who I've already got details of...if you're on a TC Team and also on here, either PM me or post and state that you're on this and/or [Teamname] so I can add you...


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;13843682*
> Updated to give you some space...
> 
> BTW, I don't remember who is on here and who I've already got details of...if you're on a TC Team and also on here, either PM me or post and state that you're on this and/or [Teamname] so I can add you...


I'm on Birds of Prey team mate!








Right now, those are the only pieces of hardware folding 24/7. The E4500 is needed from time to time to do other things, and the GTS450 kills the bigadv PPD :/


----------



## Klue22

The Application form has been edited to ask for an HFM link. It's not required but sure would be nice for figuring out club PPD. Those of you who are already in the club should just make a post pointing to their HFM link for me to add next to your name.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;13842302*
> Here's the initial page...but still a WIP as I don't have all the HFM links...
> 
> http://www.nude-lewd-man.co.uk/index.php?p=24-7/index


Very cool!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;13842302*
> Here's the initial page...but still a WIP as I don't have all the HFM links...
> 
> http://www.nude-lewd-man.co.uk/index.php?p=24-7/index


Awesome!









My HFM link is in my sig...idk if you need anything more?


----------



## mach1

hfm link: http://mach1.ppdpolice.com


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah just in case anyone needs verification (even though I'm on the above mentioned site too) here is the link to my HFM.NET update page: http://www.lawrencendlw.comxa.com/summary.html

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Klue22

HFMs added! Hopefully we can get all of them so we can calculate club PPD.


----------



## BaByBlue69

[email protected] : Bluedinette
folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13858089*
> HFMs added! Hopefully we can get all of them so we can calculate club PPD.


If we got really crazy we could share the summary file with you and you could make one big stat page lol


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69;13858153*
> [email protected] : Bluedinette
> folding.extremeoverclocking.com


Do you have an HFM link we can use? If you don't know how to set that up there's a link in my sig that should help you out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13858186*
> If we got really crazy we could share the summary file with you and you could make one big stat page lol


That would be awesome, I'm hoping to have something like that. Then we can truly see what a force this club is.


----------



## BaByBlue69

I does not include too much the HFM system and as to set up him


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69;13858742*
> I does not include too much the HFM system and as to set up him











You're saying its too much work to setup a public HFM? It really only takes a few minutes.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69;13858742*
> I does not include too much the HFM system and as to set up him


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13856355*
> The Application form has been edited to ask for an HFM link. It's not required but sure would be nice for figuring out club PPD. Those of you who are already in the club should just make a post pointing to their HFM link for me to add next to your name.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13856722*
> Very cool!


Thanks..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13857267*
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HFM link is in my sig...idk if you need anything more?


Again, thank you...

I can't get the script to work with how you've got your stats DDNS set up - the script needs to be able to get to the mobilesummary.html file to show that......and DB 404's it if you try to use that on the back of your link...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13858089*
> HFMs added! Hopefully we can get all of them so we can calculate club PPD.


My site won't be able to do that just yet, need to hear back from *SS_Patrick* about an update to the addition PHP script that does that...for now it will just show the total within each Folder's stats frame instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69;13858742*
> I does not include too much the HFM system and as to set up him


Summary:

Install DropBox
Get HFM to 'create a website' and point it to the "/Public/" folder for the location
Go into DB's Public folder, right click the 'mobilesummary.html' file and select DropBox --> Get public link
Post that link here (and you can also add that to your OCn sig too, if you want)
Job done.
Takes all of about 3 mins...


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

http://pflicht.dyndns-server.com/

how bout that. thats my mobile setup


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13859200*
> http://pflicht.dyndns-server.com/
> 
> how bout that. thats my mobile setup


How does that look to you...?

http://www.nude-lewd-man.co.uk/index.php?p=24-7/index


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

im using 1280x800 on a 17'' laptop screen and it looks like you could fit another user in each row. but thats just on my screen. idk how it looks on others. other than that looks great.


----------



## omega17

NLM; You could use the direct link to his mobilesummary to bypass the ads and dyndns header









http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26091976/mobilesummary.html


----------



## BaByBlue69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13858768*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying its too much work to setup a public HFM? It really only takes a few minutes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13858798*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;13858984*
> Summary:
> 
> Install DropBox
> Get HFM to 'create a website' and point it to the "/Public/" folder for the location
> Go into DB's Public folder, right click the 'mobilesummary.html' file and select DropBox --> Get public link
> Post that link here (and you can also add that to your OCn sig too, if you want)
> Job done.
> Takes all of about 3 mins...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13859200*
> http://pflicht.dyndns-server.com/
> how bout that. thats my mobile setup


Thank you for your assistance,
but me who speak that French (just one can of respect), me understands with difficulty your explanation... You could show print-screen, as for Customer [email protected] with CC 2011.

I did not enter 24/7 to be best, most but just to participate in the collective folding

Moreover, I can fold only 12/7 because I BOINC 12/7....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69;13859619*
> Thank you for your assistance,
> but me who speak that French (just one can of respect), me understands with difficulty your explanation... You could show print-screen, as for Customer *[email protected]* with CC 2011.
> 
> I did not enter 24/7 to be best, most but just to participate in the collective folding
> 
> Moreover, I can fold only 12/7 because I BOINC 12/7....


No HFM with v7.


----------



## Dissentience

Ah, Bonjour! Je parle un peu francais...
Proceder a folding!


----------



## BaByBlue69

But to show I image of screen of the configuration of HFM, it is complicated!?


----------



## Ceadderman

My HFMLink is...

 (v.7 Client)

It's not HFM but it will suffice I think.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Dissentience

Here's what it looks like:









But as stated above HFM is not compatible with Client v7.


----------



## BaByBlue69

si, les managers de ce club ne veux pas afficher des image d'écran dans un "guide install & config" du HFM.


----------



## matroska

summary

mobilesummary


----------



## BaByBlue69

J'ai déjà Client v.7
Pourquoi installer encore HFM?


----------



## Dissentience

N'installez pas HFM.
Il ne fonctionne pas avec le client v7.
Afficher l'URL de votre page Extreme Overclocking


----------



## BaByBlue69

aaah merci beaucoup


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


My HFMLink is...

 (v.7 Client)

It's not HFM but it will suffice I think.









~Ceadder










yea...no gotta haz da hfm :/


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13859504*
> NLM; You could use the direct link to his mobilesummary to bypass the ads and dyndns header
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26091976/mobilesummary.html










Hadn't thought to check the link address within the page...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13859911*
> summary
> 
> mobilesummary


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13859811*
> My HFMLink is...
> 
> (v.7 Client)
> 
> It's not HFM but it will suffice I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I can't get that onto the page though, but I'm sure it is good enough to qualify for entry...









BTW, TC Captains, have you pushed to get all your Team Folders to sign up..?


----------



## mach1

Thought I'd bump this so we can maybe hit 100 members sometime soon...

On another note, just averaged my PPD over the month that I've had my GTX560ti, and it comes out to ~16.5K running 24/7 for the month... not too bad!


----------



## Finrond

Dang, 13 moar peoples! gogo!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;13893453*
> Dang, 13 moar peoples! gogo!


Only 12 now.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Hi my name is ~sizzzle~ and I'm a foldaholic.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;13895394*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is ~sizzzle~ and I'm a foldaholic.


Welcome to our group. Please, stand, give us your TRUE FEELINGS about WHY you became addicted....

lol


----------



## Desert Rat

I cant believe is this hard to get 100 24/7 folders in this community. We need MOAR so I can get a free cookie.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13904988*
> I cant believe is this hard to get 100 24/7 folders in this community. We need MOAR so I can get a free cookie.


Cookies!
I'm not sure if it'll be cookies, maybe cake...


----------



## juano

I should be able to join after this weekend. Installing sound deadening and doing a little rewiring is the last scheduled downtime I have, should be 24/7 from there on out.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13906651*
> I should be able to join after this weekend. Installing sound deadening and doing a little rewiring is the last scheduled downtime I have, should be 24/7 from there on out.











Thanks!


----------



## juano

Yea I was hoping that it would be right around 100 when I would join so I could swoop in and snipe/ninja that, but alas it looks like people are lazy or whatever.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13904988*
> I cant believe is this hard to get 100 24/7 folders in this community. We need MOAR so I can get a free cookie.


Hiya Desert Rat! Nice to see another OCN'er with the guts to OC in the American SW deserts! I think that the reason why we don't have more members is because:

☼ It's hard to get the word out.
☼ A lot of the OCN folders also use their main rigs for other stuffs and cannot always fold.


----------



## Klue22

Hey everybody! Up to 89 members now!








Quick reminder to get those HFM link's we're trying to get links from everyone so we can calculate club PPD. If you need help figuring out how to publish your HFM to the web then there's a real easy guide in my sig that will set you up in no time.


----------



## *the_beast*

Alright, after 000webhost decided I didn't need my website anymore (







) I finally got around to setting my HFM back up


----------



## Digigami

NLM should already have my links.. same as the PPD Police one

http://digigami.ppdpolice.com


----------



## XPD541

OK, here is my PPD for now, but this will increase dramatically in the next few weeks, and again in the next few months as upgrades are applied. SMP for my Phenom is currently down due to a burn-in on Prime95 so that I can run 4.2ghz (on air)







.

HFM Dropboxed


----------



## Klue22

Thanks for the links guys!
But still at the same number of members, we needs moar folderz!!!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Moar!!!!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13925551*
> Moar!!!!


NO...MOAr.............

moaR


----------



## Ceadderman

*MOAr!!!*









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13946925*
> *MOAr!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Klue22




----------



## XPD541

It's dangerous searching for "MOAR" pictures on ther internetz...

Thar is nake ladies on google! >.<

Everyone close ur eyeses!


----------



## 808MP5

how do you get an HFM link?


----------



## eloverton2

eloverton2's HFM


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *808MP5;13948283*
> how do you get an HFM link?


You need to make your HFM publicly available, see my sig for an easy way to do it using dropbox.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;13948442*
> eloverton2's HFM


Thanks!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


You need to make your HFM publicly available, see my sig for an easy way to do it using dropbox.










It was VEREH easy!


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;13951126*
> You need to make your HFM publicly available, see my sig for an easy way to do it using dropbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Does this work for the new client v7 in Windows? I thought HFM is still work-in-progress for v7.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14018976*
> Does this work for the new client v7 in Windows? I thought HFM is still work-in-progress for v7.


More like NO progress. I went back to Client v6.XX just to make my HFM link work. :/


----------



## Klue22

Sadly we're still waiting on HFM support for v7.
Hope it comes soon.


----------



## zodac

Unlikely.


----------



## juano

Yea how is that coming zodac? And while we're on the subject when are you going to get around to finishing up client v7 and making that official?


----------



## zodac




----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14019152*


Don't be coy, everyone knows its your fault

-HFM being late for v7
-v7 being late
-lack of enough bigadv units
-global warming


----------



## zodac

Global warming was my fault indirectly; I was mislead.


----------



## juano

Aren't you responsible for all things folding? I've been told to hold you accountable for things like that.

EDIT: ah I got ninja'd and Klue22 was funnier... this time


----------



## zodac

Yeah... sure...

Right.


----------



## juano

Well I don't know what to tell you z, Blitz keeps telling everyone to blame or bug you if something isn't going how it ought to.


----------



## zodac

That's true.

Did he mention I don't care?


----------



## juano

It was implied, as it usually is with you and subjects that aren't doom, or zim. Speaking of which how is the mixture coming?


----------



## JFuss

Just signed up








Folding on my sig rig both CPU and GPU and I have a 9800GTX in my Mums PC which is folding 24/7 too








Getting around 30K atm but will probably drop down to 25k soon, but im folding 24/7 so I is happy ^_^


----------



## shnur

My friend left me his 955/5770 rig at my place for a month so I can tweak it and everything while he's in China.
I've decided to put it to good use








Along with my sig rig, I finally pulled 14.5k PPD yesterday









Here's link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=497171
Sig only folding 16hrs/day, but the other one is 24/7!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14019179*
> Global warming was my fault indirectly; I was *misled*.


Fixed it for ya.









-everyone's spelling problems.


----------



## Triangle

Bump...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wow, I kinda figured that this would happen with the thread. A lot of people that are 24/7 folders, don't hop on there computers much because it lowers there PPD. That could account for why this thread is so dead lol. Lucky for me, I have my wifes laptop lol.


----------



## BWG

Mine are in my sig. Add me on 6/17 lol


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I use my laptop for web surfing and everything is dedicated to folding. sadly, all my rigs are down for the moment, as I'm converting them to a rack based system *see project- Reanimation*

I'm a hardcore 24/7 folder and happy to still see this thread going


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14066086*
> Wow, I kinda figured that this would happen with the thread. A lot of people that are 24/7 folders, don't hop on there computers much because it lowers there PPD. That could account for why this thread is so dead lol. Lucky for me, I have my wifes laptop lol.


*Secondary Pentium D Rig*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14066288*
> I use my laptop for web surfing and everything is dedicated to folding. sadly, all my rigs are down for the moment, as I'm converting them to a rack based system *see project- Reanimation*
> 
> I'm a hardcore 24/7 folder and happy to still see this thread going


EPIC dood! I have thought of picking up a server rack from my boss' back yard that has this massive 240mm 500cfm fan in the top of it, but I already blew the neighbor's house into the next county when I got this sig up to 4.2 on air the other day. lmao!










....prolly still get the rack anyway. G33K candy.


----------



## Ceadderman

Or do what I do, have two systems folding and go about my Digital life the same way I did before I started Folding 24/7.









It's not going to really affect PPD that much because your PPD increases over time. Yes it COULD be more, but I didn't buy my system for Stanford. I bought it for me and lend my Cores to Stanford.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well I definately notice a difference when I do it. If I don't touch my rig and let it fold a -bigadv WU by itself I get about 75,000 points when it drops. If I get the same WU and surf the web and mess around with the computer while it's folding then I only get about 65,000-68,000 points. That's definately worth not messing with it. That's why my second rig is going to be tucked away and not touched. It's my dedicated i7 -bigadv folder for the Team Comp.


----------



## csm725

Ignore the two 0's this was due to Windows Update.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'm still around, though mainly when I'm at "work"...just that I haven't had a chance to catch up with all the threads that I'm waiting for HFM links on, so I haven't been as busy posting anywhere (other than my TC Team thread) since I got back from hols...speaking of which, there are some pics from that holiday in the /Pics dir of my site...

I've also been busy at work, and have still got to get round to getting WKS04 wet and Folding bigadv WUs in Linux...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14068987*
> I'm still around, though mainly when I'm at "work"...just that I haven't had a chance to catch up with all the threads that I'm waiting for HFM links on, so I haven't been as busy posting anywhere (other than my TC Team thread) since I got back from hols...speaking of which, there are some pics from that holiday in the /Pics dir of my site...
> 
> I've also been busy at work, and have still got to get round to getting WKS04 wet and Folding bigadv WUs in Linux...


Same here, work has kept me from spending any decent amount of time at all on OCN.


----------



## Kieran

I have been folding 24/7 on my gpu since monday, not long till i can join!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

so how many more peeps are needed before we hit our group goal?


----------



## csm725

i joined by my name doesnt show in the spreadsheet.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;14076100*
> so how many more peeps are needed before we hit our group goal?


10 more... 9 when csm is added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14076131*
> i joined by my name doesnt show in the spreadsheet.


GDocs takes 5 mins to update the published sheet.


----------



## csm725

i joined yesterday








ill try again now


----------



## zodac

Then Klue might be vetting the applications.


----------



## csm725

maybe. maybe.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14076157*
> 10 more... 9 when csm is added.


Sheesh. These last 10 are taking FOREVER!!!


----------



## sks72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14076131*
> i joined by my name doesnt show in the spreadsheet.


I signed up again with my HFM link a few days ago and it still hasn't shown up.


----------



## csm725

^yeah, not sure why. we should be at 92 by now.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14076237*
> ^yeah, not sure why. we should be at *100* by now.


Fixed


----------



## csm725




----------



## shnur

Still waiting to be added ;_;


----------



## hertz9753

I filled out the form a couple days ago. Still waiting...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560825


----------



## Klue22

The member sheet is different from the updating sheet, it's mainly so I can screen the applications for troll posts as well as having a separate record for when everyone joined.
Updating the OP list now though.








Sorry about the delay.









EDIT: Only 6 more members.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14078578*
> Only 6 more members.


----------



## lawrencendlw

6 to go


----------



## XPD541

Thought about making my mom's gaming rig her own username, but that would take about 7k/day from me. lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wait... your mom has a gaming rig? Tell her I said "I love you" lol..


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14079192*
> Wait... your mom has a gaming rig? Tell her I said "I love you" lol..


I will. I plan to build a gaming rig for each of my family members, but the catch is this: They must fold. All of them, 24/7/365, until they learn to build a computer themselves, at which point I will take the computers back, get them the parts to build their own rigs, and rededicate the old hardwarez to fold MOAR.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol Sounds like a plan. Build me a computer and I'll fold it for you lol.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14079266*
> Lol Sounds like a plan. Build me a computer and I'll fold it for you lol.


Have to be part of the family.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Where do I sign up? Do I have to marry a sister or something?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Have to be part of the family.










Well, *lawrencendlw* did say that they loved you....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Wait... your mom has a gaming rig? Tell her I said "I love you" lol..


----------



## lawrencendlw

See, I'm one step closer to being in the Family. You can start calling me Daddy now if you want =D


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


See, I'm one step closer to being in the Family. You can start calling me Daddy now if you want =D


----------



## lawrencendlw

So, Klue... How far off are we now? Do you have any pending requests that will be added to make us reach our goal anytime soon?


----------



## Ceadderman

Geez Windows is gonna tick me off. Installed AND failed to update to SP1. So I get to do it all over again. Meanwhile back at the farm it took 10-13 hours for it to clear. Which put me behind the 8 ball and dropped me 15 spots in [email protected]









Really want to slap Paul Allen right now.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14099058*
> Really want to slap Paul Allen right now.


Here's something to get you started:


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14099309*
> Here's something to get you started:


Paul is only two years older than Bill. That's a mean looking beard on Paul.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


So, Klue... How far off are we now? Do you have any pending requests that will be added to make us reach our goal anytime soon?


Just added our 95th member!


----------



## sks72

Forgot to add this to my previous entry. HFM


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

YAY! only 5 more to go! Come on OCN! I know more than 95 of you fold 24/7!!!!


----------



## XPD541

MOAr

mooooooooooor


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Just submitted my application


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sks72;14106152*
> Forgot to add this to my previous entry. HFM


Added...

http://www.nude-lewd-man.co.uk/index.php?p=24-7/index


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sks72;14106152*
> Forgot to add this to my previous entry. HFM


How do you add to the bottom of your HMF link, the actuall per hour WU info? I'd like to add that to mine if I could but I don't want to have to go the drop box method If I can help it. It took me FOREVER (months literally) to get my HFM and www.000webhost.com method working so I think if I can help it, I don't want to jinx it by switching lol. But if that is the only way then that's a sacrifice that I will have to make right?

Someone remind me please. What exactly happens when we reach this coveted 100th member thing? Do we all win some sort of magical door prize of like 3X GTX 580's and 3 complete 2600K setups fully water cooled to put them in? I wouldn't turn those down. Hell, I'd even take the ones that other people turned down. Unlimited FREE (My favorite 4 letter "F" word lol) Electricity is a very very AWESOME concept.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


How do you add to the bottom of your HMF link, the actuall per hour WU info? I'd like to add that to mine if I could but I don't want to have to go the drop box method If I can help it. It took me FOREVER (months literally) to get my HFM and www.000webhost.com method working so I think if I can help it, I don't want to jinx it by switching lol. But if that is the only way then that's a sacrifice that I will have to make right?

Someone remind me please. What exactly happens when we reach this coveted 100th member thing? Do we all win some sort of magical door prize of like 3X GTX 580's and 3 complete 2600K setups fully water cooled to put them in? I wouldn't turn those down. Hell, I'd even take the ones that other people turned down. Unlimited FREE (My favorite 4 letter "F" word lol) Electricity is a very very AWESOME concept.


I doubt you would "_have_" to switch, as the file is just something that would be in the same directory/folder as the other HFM output files (search the location specified in HFM if you want to see what I mean) so it is just a new "info.php" file that has been added that adds more detail...........just that IDK where from, or how...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14109987*
> Someone remind me please. What exactly happens when we reach this coveted 100th member thing? Do we all win some sort of magical door prize of like 3X GTX 580's and 3 complete 2600K setups fully water cooled to put them in? I wouldn't turn those down. Hell, I'd even take the ones that other people turned down. Unlimited FREE (My favorite 4 letter "F" word lol) Electricity is a very very AWESOME concept.


Actually everyone gets SR-2 rigs with dual x5690s


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Actually everyone gets SR-2 rigs with dual x5690s










can i sign up twice with 2 separate rigs, so I qualify for 2 then?


----------



## mach1

I'll just take lawrencendlw's...


----------



## shnur

Can't wait for 100th member


----------



## Klue22

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *the_beast*   can i sign up twice with 2 separate rigs, so I qualify for 2 then?


----------



## sks72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14109987*
> How do you add to the bottom of your HMF link, the actuall per hour WU info? I'd like to add that to mine if I could but I don't want to have to go the drop box method If I can help it. It took me FOREVER (months literally) to get my HFM and www.000webhost.com method working so I think if I can help it, I don't want to jinx it by switching lol. But if that is the only way then that's a sacrifice that I will have to make right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14110150*
> I doubt you would "_have_" to switch, as the file is just something that would be in the same directory/folder as the other HFM output files (search the location specified in HFM if you want to see what I mean) so it is just a new "info.php" file that has been added that adds more detail...........just that IDK where from, or how...


It's a script I wrote that pulls user stats from my database. If you're intrested just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


It's a script I wrote that pulls user stats from my database. If you're intrested just shoot me a PM.


YGPM..


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


I'll just take lawrencendlw's...











I'd like to see you try lol.


----------



## mach1

bump.. and









Oh I can... and I will...

/Billy Madison


----------



## eloverton2

That Veronica Vaughn is one. fine. piece. of. ace. if you know what I mean...

surely we can get 5 more members...


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


That Veronica Vaughn is one. fine. piece. of. ace. if you know what I mean...


huge piece of ace according to Google Images. No thanks.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *the_beast*   huge piece of ace according to Google Images. No thanks.


----------



## the_beast

Hmm - 'Veronica Vaughn' on Google Images is a little different with SafeSearch on 'moderate' rather than 'off'...


----------



## ElementR

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *the_beast*   Hmm - 'Veronica Vaughn' on Google Images is a little different with SafeSearch on 'moderate' rather than 'off'...  
so hot want to touch the hiney 
*EDIT: THE ONE IN THE MOVIE IS HOT NOT THE ONE WITH SAFE SEARCH OFF!*


----------



## xTweetyBird

Just submitted my application









Intel Celeron 1.5GHz Laptop (x2) 24/7 FTW

I will be getting my new rig soon hopefully


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

yay!


----------



## darksun20

Application is in, waiting for confirmation


----------



## xTweetyBird

It says it automatically updates the list every 5 minutes, how come my name isn't on the list yet?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey guys, Mach1 and myself are having a folding throw down. We need your input and need you to set the rules and challenge. So please come over to this thread and let us know what you have in mind.


----------



## darksun20

Woo hoo, cracked the Top 100 for Points - 24hr Avg









# 100 haha


----------



## xTweetyBird

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xTweetyBird*


It says it automatically updates the list every 5 minutes, how come my name isn't on the list yet?



Oh I get it, it updates but he has to post a new picture..


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have finally be able to be in the top 20 producers for OCN sustained for over a week now. I have been hovering around the number 13 spot mostly. Now I just need to get my team rank down to 13th. Of I keep up folding 24/7 on both my rigs like I have then I should be able to get there fairly shortly. I'm averaging 107,000 ppd.

Speaking of both my rigs. Do I get credit for 24/7 folding on my:
2 i7's (i7-920 @ 4.51 and i7-960 @ 4.0 just until I get my H100)
3x GTX 480's and 1x GTX 570 (soon to be 3 GTX 570's)?

I think I have more than enough stuff to be counted twice lol. Maybe we can put in the OP peoples average ppd next to their name. Kinda a ranking system like a 4.0 GHz OC club ranks from highest to lowest OC.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## darksun20

Nice, I'm hoping to get up to 100k avg soon. Planning out a new build in about a month.


----------



## shnur

I'm averaging 24k PPD with a peak at 31k with 2 rigs 24/7
1x Phenom x4 955 @stock until I lap the A50 cooler + a 5770.
1x i7 3.1Ghz (can't OC anymore. Folded on for 90C a few days and the chip is dying







) + a 6870.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14204230*
> I have finally be able to be in the top 20 producers for OCN sustained for over a week now. I have been hovering around the number 13 spot mostly. Now I just need to get my team rank down to 13th. Of I keep up folding 24/7 on both my rigs like I have then I should be able to get there fairly shortly. I'm averaging 107,000 ppd.
> 
> Speaking of both my rigs. Do I get credit for 24/7 folding on my:
> 2 i7's (i7-920 @ 4.51 and i7-960 @ 4.0 just until I get my H100)
> 3x GTX 480's and 1x GTX 570 (soon to be 3 GTX 570's)?
> 
> I think I have more than enough stuff to be counted twice lol. Maybe we can put in the OP peoples average ppd next to their name. Kinda a ranking system like a 4.0 GHz OC club ranks from highest to lowest OC.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=37726


----------



## shnur

wee I'm 137


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=1&t=37726


What are you trying to point out exactly there Hertz? I see that I am 14th in there but other than that I don't know what you were going for lol.


----------



## juano

possibly that he's top 30?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh ok, I looked for his name and couldn't see it. Thank you for clarifying.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Klue22

I've been extremely lazy about folding of late, all my rigs are offline except for my TC GX2. I've been procrastinating on setting up linux folding on my 2600ks and 970. Now I'm down to just two days before I get overtaken lol.
Link to EOC

EDIT: 98 Members!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Almost there guys. 2 more members and we all win the lottery.... Or Klue makes us all "Drink the koolaid" lol.


----------



## csm725

What does Klue have up his sleeve?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


What does Klue have up his sleeve?


Nothing for you!








Now begone from this thread and despair!


----------



## csm725

Fool, I am the root of life. Without me you are nothing.


----------



## xTweetyBird

Here is my HFM link.

http://tweetybirdfolding.site40.net/summary.html

System #2 says it has no WU's completed because I just reformatted and installed windows again.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Fool, I am the root of life. Without me you are nothing.


Lol, if you are the root then I am the soil on which you depend.


----------



## juano

I'm gonna be the worms that poop on and fertilize said soil. Speaking of poop, I think I could technically join now because I'm 24/7 on the family athlon x2 rig but still not quite 24/7 on my sig rig. Wait that had very little to do with poop...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


I'm gonna be the worms that poop on and fertilize said soil. Speaking of poop, I think I could technically join now because I'm 24/7 on the family athlon x2 rig but still not quite 24/7 on my sig rig. Wait that had very little to do with poop...


I thought the worms _died_, and their corpses fertilized the soil?


----------



## juano

no worms actually do have excrement that fertalize the aww damn it I see what you did there.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I thought the worms _died_, and their corpses fertilized the soil?


I thought the folding editors would stop abusing their powers, and if they did, they would die.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14216071*
> no worms actually do have excrement that fertalize the aww damn it I see what you did there.


----------



## juano

I wish the folding editors would stop abusing their members. Lol members.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14216100*


was I funny?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14216103*
> Lol members.


now THAT was funny


----------



## csm725

That was clever.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14216119*
> now THAT was funny


Lol and here I thought it was a matter of my humo(u)r not translating. I was about to try stuff like "the most blankety blank ..... ..... ..... in the world" or saying that I was wearing tight pants because I'm famous. But dick jokes are way easier.

*white text* cliff notes: Jeremy Clarkson and Russell Brand.*/white text*


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14216042*
> I'm gonna be the worms that poop on and fertilize said soil. Speaking of poop, I think I could technically join now because I'm 24/7 on the family athlon x2 rig but still not quite 24/7 on my sig rig. Wait that had very little to do with poop...


No soil=no worms. However No worms=/=no soil.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14216060*
> I thought the worms _died_, and their corpses fertilized the soil?


I think it's both, either way you worms would be in a world of hurt without your soil/litter-box.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wow guys. I just checked OCN's top 20 list again and now I am 9th lol. My 24 hour average is finally catching up to my hardware upgrades. My 24 hour average is now 94,262 but my actual 24 hour point average (since my upgrades) is more like 110,000. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks, the Folding stats will reflect that. I did the Future production estimates from extremeoverclocking.com and it says that in a year (at my current average PPD) I will be ranked 18th for OCN. I know that this is dependent that everyone keeps folding at their exact same PPD averages (including myself) which isn't going to happen. I do have plans to upgrade a lot of gear soon. As soon as I can find a job (any job... I'll settle for McDonalds at this point) then all of my wages will be going to buy new gear. Of course, I'll pay off a few bills to make my wife happy but after that, I plan on spending tens of thousands on computer equipment. I might even build my own very rack server like another OCN member lol. a couple of dozen Xeon's and Fermi cards would be a very nice Folding farm... What do you guys think? The server probably wont happen but I can at least build another complete rig and then upgrade all of them to LGA 2011 CPU's (I'd like to do something like the eVGA SR-2 board and dual LGA 2011 cpu's in each rig) and then do 3 way SLI of the GTX 680's (also quarter 1 2012 is the estimated release date) in each of the builds. That would be several hundred thousand PPD from each rig.

Edit: oh and since I just found out yesterday that I am going deaf because of my work I did on the flight deck when I was in the Navy, I will be getting a disability check each month from the Veterans Association (VA) that I will be able to dedicate to the building of my folding farm. With as much heat as my setups are producing (It's like a sauna in my house when I don't run the Air Conditioner) right now, I will definitely have to water cool the new setups. I might even build a rack to house my radiators outside of my house for the winter. I know it would be sub ambient but I would insulate my setup well. It should allow me to get very very high overclocks on all of my components and in turn give me a huge increase in PPD for the winter at least.


----------



## csm725

Pretty nice.
My future folding plans lay in $2000 and Haswell. Want an 100K bigadv rig.


----------



## shnur

Wow such big plans! O_O


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah In think that the LGA 2011 Octocore (16 thread) CPU's will give much more than 100k running big bigadv WU's alone. It will most likely be able to complete one of those WU's in less than half the time than any of the current CPU's. That equals like 1,000,000 points in a few days of folding. INSANE!!!!!!!!!!

Well until recently, I had Champagne ambitions on a beer budget but I have made the beer budget work for me lol. I should be able to sell the equipment that I recently bought for more than I bought it for lol. I got really great deals on all of it. For instance, I got a Intel Core i7-960, 2 PNY GTX 480's (XLR8 Enthusiast Edition), and a Asus 4870X2 (but the card has artifacts sometimes. I think I need to bake it as it might have a loose solder) all for $600. Not to shabby if you ask me. Then I will definitely be able to sell my PNY GTX 570 XLR8 Enthusiast Edition card for more than I bought it for... I got it for free brand new sealed in the box from the manufacturer. Try pulling that one off lol. I could probably sell the 570 for $300 and the 480's for $250 each. The i7 would probably fetch around $225-$250 too. Then there is the 4870X2. Without the 4870X2 that's between $1025 to $1050. And all I spent was $600. Talk about bargain shopping right?


----------



## csm725

2500k, 560 - 24/7

Haswell chip - $275; NH-D14 - $80; 4GB 1600 CL8 RAM - $50; Mobo w IGP - $130; CX430V2 PSU - $45; DVD - $25; HDD - $40; CM 690 II Adv - $70 = $715

Haswell chip - $245; NH-D14 - $80; 4GB 1866 CL9 RAM - $65; Mobo - $180; X-650 PSU - $150; GTX 760 - $275; 64GB M4 - $120; 1TB F3 - $55; Storm Enforcer - $80; DVD - $25 = $1275

Beat that


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14218085*
> 2500k, 560 - 24/7
> 
> Haswell chip - $275; NH-D14 - $80; 4GB 1600 CL8 RAM - $50; Mobo w IGP - $130; CX430V2 PSU - $45; DVD - $25; HDD - $40; CM 690 II Adv - $70 = $715
> 
> Haswell chip - $245; NH-D14 - $80; 4GB 1866 CL9 RAM - $65; Mobo - $180; X-650 PSU - $150; GTX 760 - $275; 64GB M4 - $120; 1TB F3 - $55; Storm Enforcer - $80; DVD - $25 = $1275
> 
> Beat that


Is that what you're running?


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14218709*
> Is that what you're running?


No. Haswell is out in 2013 - that is my upgrade plan.


----------



## shnur

I wish I had an upgrade plan. My upgrade plan for 2013 is a condo... cuts slightly in my budget


----------



## csm725




----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14218771*
> No. Haswell is out in 2013 - that is my upgrade plan.










I guess I should read a bit more.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14218978*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should read a bit more.










it's fine. as long as you fold for OCN it doesn't matter how stupid you are.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14219005*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's fine. as long as you fold for OCN it doesn't matter how stupid you are.










I love it. Did I ever tell you that I have 2 GTX 275's, a GTX 275 co-op, 6 GTX 460's, a GTX 470, 3 i7's and a PII 945. You're only getting the tip right now.


----------



## csm725

hopefully i should be getting 175k with the 2013 plan.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14219185*
> hopefully i should be getting 175k with the 2013 plan.


No hurt intended, I was just giving you some crap.


----------



## csm725

thats fine, im used to taking crap from mods - ive learned to put up with it








fold on!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*









I love it. Did I ever tell you that I have 2 GTX 275's, a GTX 275 co-op, 6 GTX 460's, a GTX 470, 3 i7's and a PII 945. You're only getting the tip right now.










and why isn't all of that folding for OCN yet??? Are you playing the college frat boy game, "just the tip"? If so, don't worry about it, OCN isn't a folding virgin. Just go ahead and use the whole thing lol...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14220356*
> and why isn't all of that folding for OCN yet??? Are you playing the college frat boy game, "just the tip"? If so, don't worry about it, OCN isn't a folding virgin. Just go ahead and use the whole thing lol...


It's the heat. some pics for you.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well I have some free PCI-E lanes, Free power, and I live in Washington so it's nice and chilly all year round. I am also currently part of the Adopt-A-Folder program. Go check it out and maybe you can send some my way to fold for you. Here is a link to the thread.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14220720*
> It's the heat. some pics for you.


if you're worried bout heat, temporarily send some my way.







ill fold with em and return em when u want them back


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey... I offered first lol.


----------



## Triangle

I fold 24/7 except for when something dies...









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=181914


----------



## csm725

#99


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Nearly there..!!


----------



## 0bit

#99.9?


----------



## omega17

So close to teh cookehs. I can almost taste them


----------



## zodac

I could sign up...

But not yet.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I could sign up...

But not yet.










DOITDOITDOITDOITDOITDOITDOITDOIT!


----------



## zodac

I'm not going 24/7 yet!


----------



## omega17

_see previous post..._


----------



## zodac

I see an angry blue fool in that post...


----------



## omega17

You're an angry blue fool


----------



## zodac

I use full stops though.


----------



## omega17

I told you already, smileys are my punctuation


----------



## zodac

Doesn't make it right.


----------



## Kevdog

"WOW" only 2 more folders for 100....


----------



## darksun20

I'm trying to talk Klue into letting me in before 2 weeks f folding is up, just got back into it, but he won't budge







Maybe he'll let me be the 100th member if it's still under 2 full weeks.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well how long do you have before your 2 weeks is up? What part of Vegas are you from? I grew up in Henderson and went to Basic High ( I know, Kinda a boring name for a school huh lol







)


----------



## darksun20

Ohhh about 4 or 5 more days. I live in Southwest area (summerlin-ish) I went to Durango.


----------



## Kieran

Just submitted my application, would be great to be the 100th member


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kieran*


Just submitted my application, would be great to be the 100th member










Indeed you are!








Everyone stay tuned!


----------



## Finrond

Woot finally!


----------



## csm725

Bout time


----------



## *the_beast*




----------



## zodac

GIMME MAH COOKIES!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14226169*
> GIMME MAH COOKIES!











You're not in the club so no cookies for you!


----------



## zodac

You know how you need to pay fees IRL to certify things?

Same principle, except I want cookies. Or, money to buy cookies.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14226240*
> You know how you need to pay fees IRL to certify things?
> 
> Same principle, except I want cookies. Or, money to buy cookies.


Huh, what are you talking about?


----------



## zodac

COOKIES!

What else?


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14226282*
> Huh, what are you talking about?


Some cookies to grease the wheels maybe??

Read "Bribes"


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14226240*
> You know how you need to pay fees IRL to certify things?
> 
> Same principle, except I want cookies. Or, money to buy cookies.


What does OCN have to do with real life?


----------



## csm725

Why would you not like pumpkin pie?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14226424*
> What does OCN have to do with real life?


Everything, whats wrong with you?


----------



## csm725

I enjoy a good pumpkin pie.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14226511*
> This thread is going nowhere but down.


And it's all that zodac's fault!


----------



## csm725

Oh well. If we all edit our posts to ignore zodac and talk about pumpkin pie we'll make him seem idiotic. Ready?


----------



## Finrond

So whats the something special that is supposed to happen?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;14226563*
> So whats the something special that is supposed to happen?











What are you talking about?


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> I will be doing something special once this club reaches 100 members.


This


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14226579*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14226579*
> I will be doing something special once this club reaches 100 members. So get folding!


When we hit 100 members... silly. Don't troll me bro!!!


----------



## Klue22

Gosh darn that zodac and editing my posts!


----------



## csm725

Must converse about pumpkin pie.


----------



## Finrond

I love pumpkin Pie. It is my fav (for realz).


----------



## csm725

Is awsum


----------



## Kieran

Gotta love a piece of pumpkin pie!


----------



## csm725

Folding -> zodac -> cookies -> pumpkin pie. Obviously.

Anyways that looks good.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14226892*
> Folding -> zodac -> cookies -> pumpkin pie. Obviously.
> 
> Anyways that looks good.


I could post something that I think looks good.................but I'd get more than just an infraction for it...


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;14226709*
> I love pumpkin Pie. It is my fav (for realz).


Real Key Lime Pie IMO!


----------



## omega17

Key Lime Pie FTW

Ooh, are you going to make us pie when we reach 100 members?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

<--- Hopes it isn't "Apple Pie"....


----------



## omega17

Not even warm apple pie?


----------



## shnur

Why are we always discussing food!!! I'm getting more and more hungry reading those threads... grrr


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Meh... Imma go back to watching the film and finishing off the [litre] bottle of Russian Standard....























I've updated my site a bit recently...just added a UAT page for the Challenge between Mach1 and Lawrence...


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Apple pie is in the oven now...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;14228607*
> Apple pie is in the oven now...


Next you'll be saying that there's a bun in there too...


----------



## csm725

Key lime pie is awesome (Florida Keys, made on the spot)


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14228644*
> Key lime pie is awesome (Florida Keys, made on the spot)


couldn't agree more!


----------



## lawrencendlw

So... are we at 100 yet? In the words of children around the world for generations and generations..." Are we there yet?".


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

The OP shows 100 in the GDocs spreadie....

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AuhQfNkOfzu9dFFCa2VDcldrdWY3Q2dCT25jTUtGMXc&w=100&h=300]24/7 Folders List[/URL]


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I must've missed the last page or so lol. But I didn't miss the op post about something special happening at 100 members. In back I even caught the "stay tuned" post from Klue22 an then nothing for a few days... What gives? Is it some awesome folding gear to be given away in a raffle? Everyone get 1 entry and everyone with a HFM link gets a second entry? I think its a sound idea









@Zodac, I have some cookies for you Z. My browser is full of them. Multiply that times 4 computers and 2 cell phones and its a lifetime supply so enjoy









Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14266348*
> yeah i must've missed the last page or so lol. But i didn't miss the op post about something special happening at 100 members. In back i even caught the "stay tuned" post from klue22 an then nothing for a few days... What gives? Is it some awesome folding gear to be given away in a raffle? *everyone get 1 entry and everyone with a hfm link gets a second entry? I think its a sound idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> @zodac, i have some cookies for you z. My browser is full of them. Multiply that times 4 computers and 2 cell phones and its a lifetime supply so enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my htc evo 4g using tapatalk!
> Nathan


+1


----------



## shnur

Z is away for a week


----------



## csm725

So?


----------



## lawrencendlw

So the OCN folding section is going to fall apart.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triangle;14221476*
> I fold 24/7 except for when something dies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=181914


WHY AM I NOT ON THE LIST..!??!?!?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triangle;14277188*
> WHY AM I NOT ON THE LIST..!??!?!?


Did you fill out the form?

https://spreadsheets.google.com/embeddedform?formkey=dEViNUdUeVFzbzZsUjh4UXFJa2NGNHc6MQ


----------



## lawrencendlw

So... Still no word on this "Something Special" that was allegedly going to happen at 100 Members?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Maybe we all get a go on the short bus...?


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14277261*
> Did you fill out the form?
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/embeddedform?formkey=dEViNUdUeVFzbzZsUjh4UXFJa2NGNHc6MQ


Yes. I might have done something wrong...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14278237*
> Maybe we all get a go on the short bus...?


My sister rides the short bus.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14278352*
> My sister rides the short bus.


Hey! I _resemble_ that statement!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14278791*
> Hey! I _resemble_ that statement!


Why are you still online?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14278791*
> Hey! I _resemble_ that statement!


Thank you.







A pic for you.


----------



## csm725

Jelly


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14279048*
> Jelly


One of those boxes is still loaded.


----------



## csm725

Get a Z68 Pro3 and you've got yourself a cheap bigadv rig.


----------



## juano

Alright been 2 weeks of 24/7 since my last downtime, so I'm finally in.


----------



## csm725

Awesome.


----------



## juano

Yea I shoulda been in this long ago honestly, like 45 people ago, but I had some downtime that I knew was gonna come up to do some sound deadening work on my case so I didn't sign up then even though I was 24/7 at the time. I guess it's a good thing though because the AC went out and I was down for a whole week 2 weeks back. That won't happen again though, I've got a little rig folding that doesn't put out any heat and shouldn't ever need downtime so even if my sig rig has to go down temporarily for some reason I'll still always have that up.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14279270*
> Get a Z68 Pro3 and you've got yourself a cheap bigadv rig.


I have one of these on the way.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131705R&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-


----------



## amang

OK, I am in. Now what?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Now we have to wait for *Klue* to get back in here...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I've updated my site with the list that are in the OP's spreadie...

http://www.nude-lewd-man.co.uk/index.php?p=24-7/index


----------



## XPD541

Bump and I are doing 42k PPD nao.


----------



## juano

Nice! What changed? You add more hardware or OC everything more?

EDIT: Looks like you added another 450, I think I may have to add a 460 then.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14308198*
> Bump and I are doing 42k PPD nao.


Who is Bump?


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;14308826*
> Who is Bump?


Me.


----------



## csm725

trowl


----------



## lawrencendlw

So what's with Klue being MIA?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## csm725

Went on vacation with z?


----------



## omega17

Tada!










We'll have to share them


----------



## csm725

Sharing is caring.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Only those who are here can have any... mnomnom:


----------



## the_beast

I'm here!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'm here, chilling out at home drinking (more) vodka and _crunching_







the cookiez...!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14309203*
> Went on vacation with z?











Z doesn't like me anyway...







:


----------



## mach1

Bah... get over it.

We're quite the club now, eh?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14310910*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z doesn't like me anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Now you're back....what's the "something special" for getting to 100 members..?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Now you're back....what's the "something special" for getting to 100 members..?










teh cookeh wasn't enough?







I are disappoint

Now! On to the REAL special super surprise...


----------



## darksun20

Ok, finished the prereq's, let me in


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


teh cookeh wasn't enough?







I are disappoint

Now! On to the REAL special super surprise...


First, who is that in your avatar?


----------



## csm725

Lights probly


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


First, who is that in your avatar?


I agree. Very pretty, and she keeps saying hi to us.


----------



## csm725

Lights


----------



## omega17

Indeed it is Lights

Now, back to more pressing matters


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I was expecting a "Camera" and "Action" follow up...
















Who TF is "Lights"..? I'm on my old BlackBerry again, so I can't be ar bothered to search for schtuffs...


----------



## lawrencendlw

So.... Klue.... Come on man. The suspense is killing me. What is this mythical and magical "something special" that you spoke of for the group once we reached our 100th member?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## XPD541

Moar folders needed heeeer!


----------



## csm725

Nu - just Klue to give us surprise.


----------



## shnur

Googled Lights... thanks for sharing! She's soooo gooooooood


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


So.... Klue.... Come on man. The suspense is killing me. What is this mythical and magical "something special" that you spoke of for the group once we reached our 100th member?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


Errrr....its not exactly earth shattering but it will be something. I'm only a poor college student so I can't afford to buy everyone SR-2s or anything.


----------



## shnur

I'm sure you can afford GTX 590's, they're cheaper


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I'm sure you can afford GTX 590's, they're cheaper



















I'm afraid you all are going to be disappointed in me.
I'll be revealing the surprise later tonight.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*










I'm afraid you all are going to be disappointed in me.
I'll be revealing the surprise later tonight.


Lol bring it!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol, we don't expect anything special man lol. We just want to know what it is that you were planning.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Lol, we don't expect anything special man lol. We just want to know what it is that you were planning.


Speak for yourself,I expect something special!









No seriously though Klue, I don't think anybody has really high expectations, don't worry. I'd be satisfied with a really cool banner or something with everybodies names in it.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Speak for yourself,I expect something special!









No seriously though Klue, I don't think anybody has really high expectations, don't worry. I'd be satisfied with a really cool banner or something with everybodies names in it.


A banner would be cool.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Errrr....its not exactly earth shattering but it will be something. I'm only a poor college student so I can't afford to buy everyone SR-2s or anything.










meh, getting something is ALMOST always better than getting nothing


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


meh, getting something is ALMOST always better than getting nothing


folding is its own reward... just think in the future when PG comes out with a cure for cancer, we can look back and say, "good job everybody"


----------



## csm725

Wheres klue?!! `


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah, its 20 minutes to midnight (for me anyways and I live in washington state). After that, your past your own deadline buddy lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## csm725

tsk tsk tsk someone's late.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Maybe *Klue*'s stuck in a time warp somewhere....it is afternoon (of the following day) for me...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Thought I heard somone mention something about free cookies in here ???


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Yes, and they were eaten before *Klue* got back in the thread...


----------



## csm725

Why do you bold Klue as if he's some special guy? Until I get cookies he means nothing to me.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14338219*
> Why do you bold Klue as if he's some special guy? Until I get cookies he means nothing to me.


I put any user's name in bold....unless I'm too drunk to remember....


----------



## csm725

Ah I see.








Also the total team PPD on your site is borked. Just so you know.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Which page/s..?


----------



## csm725

All team pages and your total PPD.


----------



## Klue22

I am the worst OP ever...








I totally got enthralled with playing SC2 and Killing Floor last night and forgot to take pictures of the items.








Okay, expect the surprise to be revealed _tonight...._
I just set a reminder on my phone so hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## juano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmgcjRu1s-8[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## the_beast

so, it's something he has to take photos of at night.

Is it a mug of hot chocolate? Or those annoying flies that appear at dusk? Maybe the moon?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14339114*
> so, it's something he has to take photos of at night.
> 
> Is it a mug of hot chocolate? Or those annoying flies that appear at dusk? Maybe the moon?


Well yes and no, its more of I have a job during the day.


----------



## csm725

Can't wait!


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14339114*
> so, it's something he has to take photos of at night.
> 
> Is it a mug of hot chocolate? Or those annoying flies that appear at dusk? Maybe the moon?


If Columbia was anything like us here is STL it's probably cicadas.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **the_beast*;14339815*
> If Columbia was anything like us here is STL it's probably cicadas.


All the cicadas have died, the only sound now is sizzling of everything from this blasted heat.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14330885*
> Errrr....its not exactly earth shattering but it will be something. I'm only a *poor college student* so I can't afford to buy everyone SR-2s or anything.


Quote:


> Hard Drive
> *3xSuperTalent 32GB (Raid0)*,2xSamsungF3 1TB (Raid0)


Someone's telling porkies


----------



## juano

I think those are pretty cheap, small SSDs have gone on sale for around $/Gb quite a few times.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


I am the worst OP ever...








I totally got enthralled with playing SC2 and Killing Floor last night and forgot to take pictures of the items.








Okay, expect the surprise to be revealed _tonight...._
I just set a reminder on my phone so hopefully that will do the trick.


ahhhh killing floor


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Someone's telling porkies










I saved for years when I bought that system back in '09. They were $125 a piece. In addition I had also received a cash $1000 gift which I promptly put to good use.


----------



## csm725

Special surprise time can has!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


All team pages and your total PPD.


There is an issue that has long been noted about the totals (and, IIRC, your Team doesn't even have the tag in the client's names anyway) which relates in part to having too many spaces in the client name, or having multiple clients in one HFM instance for the Team; like the GPU guys can have..

My PPD doesn't work as I tried to 'hack' the script to suit what I wanted it to do...this, as you may have noticed, doesn't work (even though it _should_ work) and I just haven't had the time to look into it - and I haven't heard anything back from *Patrick* about it...and he's the one who did the script that does the adding up..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Okay, expect the surprise to be revealed _tonight...._
I just set a reminder on my phone so hopefully that will do the trick.


It is 22:47 here...not much longer before it is tomorrow...............again...


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

indeed...keeps getting put on hold...whats up klue???


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

It is 'tomorrow' already.....







.....perhaps either the reminder didn't remind...


----------



## Klue22

Man you guys are impatient, I'm getting out the camera right now.


----------



## csm725

:


----------



## lawrencendlw

Impatient? We have had over 100 members for over a week now lol. I'm sure whatever it is will be worth the wait... Right Klue??? Lots of time to prepare so hopefully it is lol. I'd settle for just about anything right about now. Off topic. How fast is your raid array for seq read/write and 4k read/ write?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## omega17

^ Don't distract him with questions







; he's taking photos!

And while you've got time on your hands, please fix the spelling error in _*your*_ sig


----------



## lawrencendlw

What error would that be? I'm using Tapatalk right now and in bed so I can't see my Sig right now. Please educate me oh Mr. Grammar Nazi lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14349676*
> What error would that be? I'm using Tapatalk right now and in bed so I can't see my Sig right now. Please educate me oh Mr. Grammar Nazi lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


You asked for it...
Sig isn't capitalized unless it's at the beginning of a sentence.


----------



## the_beast

I think the error he's talking about is the use of "Your" rather than "You're" when you're inviting people to look at your stats.


----------



## csm725

Yeah, I just caught that.








Mein Fuhrer.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## Klue22

The main item has run off, I'm gonna catch an hour or so of shuteye and try to find it again.


----------



## csm725

Are you... I don't even...


----------



## the_beast

so it's some kind of animal, and there's one main one. Are we all coming round for a hog roast?


----------



## csm725

No, we're going mod hunting.
Here's the menu:
Appetizer - Homemade Waffle with Blitz sauce
Soup - Spiced Zodac soup
Main Course - LilChris steak cooked medium with mashed JARG
Dessert - -iceblade^ cream with Hayley sauce


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


No, we're going mod hunting.
Here's the menu:
Appetizer - Homemade Waffle with Blitz sauce
Soup - Spiced Zodac soup
Main Course - LilChris steak cooked medium with mashed JARG
Dessert - -iceblade^ cream with Hayley sauce











Although its a tempting idea...









Okay so I originally planned to use my cat (but I can't find him) in the presentation of an otherwise boring $50 newegg gift card which I'm actually still waiting to order since I figured it would just be easier to have it shipped to the winner's address. So the surprise is a raffle between all club members (yes even the 100+ ones), the only stipulation is that your EOC shows at least some points for the day of the raffle. I'll use random.org on Friday (well it may actually be early Saturday because I stay up late







) to select an appropriate winner. Good luck to all!









EDIT: above idea scrapped due to international complications. Read below for new (and improved) surprise.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


No, we're going mod hunting.
Here's the menu:
Appetizer - Homemade Waffle with Blitz sauce
Soup - Spiced Zodac soup
Main Course - LilChris steak cooked medium with mashed JARG
Dessert - -iceblade^ cream with Hayley sauce


I see a flaw in your plan............some of those aren't actually *Mods*, just *Folding Editors*...
















Perhaps there should be some form of *W4lnut5* on the menu..?


----------



## zodac

Neither Waffle nor W4lnut5 are Folding Mods, actually. And the "Folding" part is all that matters.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I see a flaw in your plan............some of those aren't actually *Mods*, just *Folding Editors*...
















Perhaps there should be some form of *W4lnut5* on the menu..?



















I heard that folding editors tasted bad though, perhaps I'll be skipping those courses.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Neither Waffle nor W4lnut5 are Folding Mods, actually. And the "Folding" part is all that matters.










There was no mention of _Folding_ *Mods*, just that we could go Mod Hunting...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


I heard that folding editors tasted bad though, perhaps I'll be skipping those courses.


Surely *Z* has had that many cookies that s/he would taste of cookies by now....isn't that how it works...?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Surely *Z* has had that many cookies that s/he would taste of cookies by now....isn't that how it works...?


Well, you are what you eat, so maybe.

If we had us a mod-burger each, would that therefore make us all mods too by the same logic?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


There was no mention of _Folding_ *Mods*, just that we could go Mod Hunting...









Surely *Z* has had that many cookies that s/he would taste of cookies by now....isn't that how it works...?


I'm not putting any part of that folding editor in my mouth, no sir!


----------



## mach1




----------



## shnur

Sweet!!! How will it work for us international people?


----------



## csm725

Too bad for you.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14355656*
> Sweet!!! How will it work for us international people?


I'll have the egg ship it to me, then I'll ship it to you!


----------



## juano

You may be able to just give them the code off of it, that would avoid possible shipping expenses. Not sure because all the newegg giftcards I've used before have been e-cards so it was just an email code, but check to see how you use your physical card on the website and then see if you can just give them the necessary info.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I can't see the clip (stooput BlackBerry 8900 and v5 OS







) but with regards to gift cards, you should be able to just send the code off it - that's what I did with the gift card my work gave me when I was over in San Jose a few months ago...just that I couldn't really do anything with it; I didn't want to have to pay for excess baggage weight for any large items, there wasn't anything I wanted that was small/light, and I couldn't use it in Best Buy back here in Blighty... That's why *Z* got a boost of $250 for the rig s/he got....


----------



## Caleal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


folding is its own reward... just think in the future when PG comes out with a cure for cancer, we can look back and say, "good job everybody"










And a cure for Alzheimer's so we actually remember all this when we get older!


----------



## XPD541

Wow, I did not even know there WAS a raffle. :/


----------



## csm725

n00b. you're welcome.


----------



## Klue22

Sending just the code is a good idea.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Is this gonna be as drawn out as the prizes for OCn getting 3rd place for Folding...??


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Is this gonna be as drawn out as the prizes for OCn getting 3rd place for Folding...??

















I hope not lol, as I said the raffle will occur on Friday. If you guys have anything special you want me to do let me know. I know me going to random.org and picking a winner isn't the most exciting thing for you guys.


----------



## csm725

Maybe do random.org until a certain number gets chosen twice?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


If you guys have anything special you want me to do let me know.


Just give it to the_beast would be my suggestion. Quick, easy and simple.


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Just give it to **the_beast** would be my suggestion. Quick, easy and simple.


Got to watch those typos


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Just give it to the_beast would be my suggestion. Quick, easy and simple.


Hmmmm such a tempting offer!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by **the_beast**


Got to watch those typos










_*mutters*_ stupid folding name thief


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14365253*
> _*mutters*_ stupid folding name thief


----------



## Jeppzer

Four wu's done.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **the_beast*;14366210*


----------



## lawrencendlw

Maybe u can sell raffle tickets at a dollar each (maximum 10 tickets per person) and when all tickets are bought then tally the total amount, add that with your $50 gift card and let us decide which piece of folding gear to buy and raffle. Then do the random raffle off of the tickets. Give the first person to buy a ticket number 1-xx and so on, then do a randomized pick for a number between 1 and however many tickets were sold. Everyone automatically gets 1 entry so a maximum of 11 entries and minimum of 1 per person. So I guess you'll start the ticket numbers at 110 (or the number after the amount of members in this club). What do you guys think? If you don't want to do this then I might do it myself. Give me your input guys.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## csm725

i dunno. my question is to include the after 100 members or not?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14350952*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although its a tempting idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Okay this is it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: maybe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: but I could just keep delaying you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: but that would be mean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and I'm not mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: or am I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :P
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so I originally planned to use my cat (but I can't find him) in the presentation of an otherwise boring $50 newegg gift card which I'm actually still waiting to order since I figured it would just be easier to have it shipped to the winner's address. So the surprise is a raffle between all club members (yes even the 100+ ones), the only stipulation is that your EOC shows at least some points for the day of the raffle. I'll use random.org on Friday (well it may actually be early Saturday because I stay up late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to select an appropriate winner. Good luck to all!


I never saw this, and I was on my *** old BB anyway, and due to posting at the same time....

At least now I know what started the gift card conversation...


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14376158*
> i dunno. my question is to include the after 100 members or not?


sure we should - or else we'll lose those extra members, and will never attract any others.


----------



## omega17

Missed the post where this was first mentioned, but a voucher for the egg is kinda useless for international members


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;14377442*
> Missed the post where this was first mentioned, but a voucher for the egg is kinda useless for international members


Yeah, this...

Still, can still do something with it....


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;14377442*
> Missed the post where this was first mentioned, but a voucher for the egg is kinda useless for international members


If you win it, I will personally pop round and swap it for a kick in the teeth if you'd rather have that instead.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## Klue22

Ah I forgot about Europe not having a newegg.








Any other suggestions for you silly Europeans? ducks*


----------



## csm725

I like where each one of us pitches in a dollar per raffle ticket with 10 tickets max and the winner chooses the prize and pays shipping.







Lawrie's idea.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14378911*
> I like where each one of us pitches in a dollar per raffle ticket with 10 tickets max and the winner chooses the prize and pays shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrie's idea.


What if nobody buys tickets? That would be so







and I would probably







.


----------



## csm725

If you PMd each and every one of the members they would buy. You would have to send out 35-40 PM's though.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I suggest that you do the draw, however you happen to choose to do that, then post who the winner is and let them decide...most US gift cards/certificates are useless outside of US borders, or at least outside of North America...
















That way, there isn't any time/money wasted buying something that the winner might not be able to use, etc...


----------



## Klue22

Okay, sounds good to me. If anyone objects speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## shnur

holding my peace


----------



## JedixJarf

So what if we only fold big adv and drop units every 2-4 days?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## zodac

I do believe I am finally going 24/7 again.


----------



## csm725

We don't want you here. Just kidding; you're welcome here anyday as long as it's after the raffle so you can't win more monies.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14379644*
> I do believe I am finally going 24/7 again.


And why haven't you been 24/7... Your the Z! It's blasphemy not to be 24/7.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## csm725

*you're
Get the grammar right.
Also Z had a Dell. I think she should have nommed it for Case Mod of the Year. That colored logo was genius.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14379728*
> *you're
> Get the grammar right.
> Also Z had a Dell. I think she should have nommed it for Case Mod of the Year. That colored logo was genius.


I don't care about grammar on iPhone !!!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## csm725

In that case I'll keep on correcting you.
No space between a word and an exclamation mark!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14379589*
> So what if we only fold big adv and drop units every 2-4 days?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I'll take your word for it.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14379644*
> I do believe I am finally going 24/7 again.


Oh I see how it is. As soon as the goodies show up you want in.


----------



## zodac

Hey, I was away for a week. Without that, I'd have been on the list earlier.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, I was away for a week. Without that, I'd have been on the list earlier.










So you haven't done two weeks yet?


----------



## csm725

Bam!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14378460*
> If you win it, I will personally pop round and swap it for a kick in the teeth if you'd rather have that instead.


Maybe me pointing it out to the OP wasn't such a bad idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14379409*
> I suggest that you do the draw, however you happen to choose to do that, then post who the winner is and let them decide...most US gift cards/certificates are useless outside of US borders, or at least outside of North America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way, there isn't any time/money wasted buying something that the winner might not be able to use, etc...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14379482*
> Okay, sounds good to me. If anyone objects speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


So you haven't done two weeks yet?


I think I've done a lot more than 2 weeks. I was just on hiatus.


----------



## juano

Ha z must wait, if I had to wait due to my damned morals, then it has to wait too







. I was 24/7 for a long time but I knew I had to swap cases and rebuild the rig and do some other stuff that would take me down for a day or two, so I didn't join until after I did all that (I woulda been like #70). Anyways I suppose it always nice to have more 24/7 folders, even if they are evil.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think I've done a lot more than 2 weeks. I was just on hiatus.










DOESN'T COUNT!!! THE z MUST WAIT!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Okay, sounds good to me. If anyone objects speak now or forever hold your peace.










I think I like the idea of just the plain gift card raffle. The ticket selling to buy a bigger item idea isn't bad, but I just feel that it would either not really take off in which case you only have a handful of people that have 50% of the chances to win between them, or it would really take off and then we have one really expensive item and I think it'd probably be best if we all put that $10 towards our own electricity or upgrades rather than buy one member a 590. A small prize for motivation and reward seems like a good idea but selling tickets, which is practically a folding donation, seems to me like that donation could be better used spread out rather than in one big lump.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think I've done a lot more than 2 weeks. I was just on hiatus.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


*The only requirement is that you must have been folding for the past two weeks.*


Looks like somebody didn't read the OP.


----------



## zodac

The amount it's been changed, it can't be much of a surprise.


----------



## juano

The 2 week requirement has been there for a _long_ time, and the OP was last edited 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


The 2 week requirement has been there for a _long_ time, and the OP was last edited 6 weeks ago.










Yep, and the two week requirement has been in place since this club's founding.


----------



## Jeppzer

Buuuurn


----------



## zodac

Oh no, it takes more than that to burn me.









In the original post (which is all I read, since that's when you had no spreadsheet), you said the following:

Quote:



You must have been folding for at least two weeks to qualify.


Since that OP, there have been 36 edits... I don't care enough to read OPs more than once.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh no, it takes more than that to burn me.









In the original post (which is all I read, since that's when you had no spreadsheet), you said the following:

Since that OP, there have been 36 edits... I don't care enough to read OPs more than once.










Your automatically disqualified.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Klue22

Yep, most of them were done trying to align the banners and spreadsheet. Besides, rules are rules, even if they change slightly.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Your automatically disqualified.


zodac's automatically disqualified what?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Your automatically disqualified.

Sent from my iPhone


*you're*


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Yep, most of them were done trying to align the banners and spreadsheet. Besides, rules are rules, even if they change slightly.


"Rules are rules", eh? I just read your OP:

Quote:



The only requirement is that you must have been folding for the past two weeks.


Not you must be Folding 24/7 for the past two weeks. Add me in 8 days.


----------



## Klue22

My club, my rules.








and I say that zodacs have to fold 25/7!


----------



## juano

Um hi this is the *24/7* folders club... have we met z?

You're welcome to the "One time I folded for 2 weeks" folders club in 8 days, but we have standards here.


----------



## zodac

My forum where you have official status. You make up silly rules, maybe this place won't be so official anymore. And you know where unofficial clubs usually go, right?

Hell OT.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My forum where you have official status. You make up silly rules, maybe this place won't be so official anymore. And you know where unofficial clubs usually go, right?

Hell OT.










Upsetting the masses isn't like you. You wont do it, you know this is the best club on ocn and besides, we have something you want.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Upsetting the masses isn't like you. You wont do it, you know this is the best club on ocn and besides, we have something you want.


1) I don't care about the masses; I do stuff *I* enjoy.

2) It is completely like me.

3) Not the best club on OCN, sorry.

4) What do you have?


----------



## juano

admittance, and folding points.


----------



## zodac

Admittance isn't something I _want_. I applied; if it's not accepted, fair enough.

But you've gotta have a real reason not to let me in.


----------



## juano

I'm sure you will be let in, once you've been folding 24/7 for 2 weeks. z do you really want to talk about OP's rules getting changed halfway through? All that will lead to is this friggin place getting closed down for 3 weeks to edit the freakin OP and clean any mentions of people talking about not folding 24/7. Why don't we just not open that can of worms, you just wait till you've folded 24/7 for 2 weeks straight like everybody else, and we'll heartily welcome you once you have.


----------



## zodac

Hey, fi you're saying I'm not following the rules in the OP, I'm free to contest that. The requirements are:

• You have Folded for 2 weeks.

Now, let's assume from the title that you must also be Folding 24/7 right now. I fulfill both of those.


----------



## juano

So you assume from the title that it's folding 24/7 now but you don't assume that applies to the 2 weeks? Anyway if what you're really asking is to make him change the OP to be more clear I'm sure he will. If not that then are you saying you don't believe that everybody else has been required to fold 24/7 for 2 weeks straight? Because they have. Or are you saying that you ought to be let in despite that? Cause if so I need to go find a loop-hole to mass post women in the lounge again. That's the connection I was trying to make you see in the other post, is that nobody wins if we just try and be jerks rather than just follow the rules. If I caught crap for friggin white text and all the other crap you outlawed in the lounge and then still followed the new rules despite that, then you can follow the rules here without trying to bend them to fit your needs.


----------



## zodac

Ahh, my dear boy, you can't spam post women in the Lounge. The rules in that OP are not striaghtforward. I listed the main issues, but made it clear there were others.

Now, if Klue wants to change the rules to say that you need to be 24/7 for the 2 weeks, then he can do that. And make sure to make clear it's the previous 2 weeks, not 2 weeks at some stage in the past, which I have done.

In that case, you can add me in 10 days.


----------



## juano

Great, I look forward to you bringing your special brand of joy to the club in 10 days then.







<-what is it you think this means? Winking isn't an insult like you use it as.


----------



## zodac

The







is only an insult if it goes with the comment before it.

Shouldn't be _that_ hard to figure out.


----------



## juano

Well it is that hard to figure out!








right back atcha!

Also because I don't think this will ever be more appropriate.

  
 



  



 
 Just you remember z, it only looks like Gandalf dies, the Balrog does end up on the losing end of that.


----------



## zodac

Techincally, Gandalf dies first.


----------



## juano

Sorry z you're not gonna win LotR fight with me, he totally doesn't die first. He _appears_ (to fools) to die first, but who kills the Balrog if Gandalf dies first?

I'm gonna tell iceblade how bad I pwned you twice today! First I stood up to you and walked away from it, and now I prove you wrong.


----------



## zodac

He kills the Balrog, is so exhausted he dies, and is then "sent back".


----------



## juano

I'm sorry what was the first part of that sentence? Oh that's right HE KILLS THE BALROG! and _then_ the sentence continues on with meaningless drivel.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *You*

it only looks like Gandalf dies


Sorry that my post made it sound like he died before killing the Balrog; I meant that he died before coming back to life. I was mistaken.

You were definitely wrong though.


----------



## juano

Oh wow you're really digging yourself in deep! Hey z where does that quote come from pray tell? From me of course how could I be so stupid it says so right there, but what post exactly? See I'm having trouble finding it, but I know it must be there because otherwise that would make me 3 for 3 today against you.


----------



## zodac

Here:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Just you remember z, *it only looks like Gandalf dies*, the Balrog does end up on the losing end of that.


----------



## juano

Oh very close, but in the video I posted we see neither die, we only see what fools would assume is Gandalf dying.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sorry that my post made it sound like he died before killing the Balrog; I meant that he died before coming back to life. I was mistaken.

You were definitely wrong though.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Techincally, Gandalf dies first.


Your post made it sound like that because that's exactly what it said and there was no other context for this quote unlike mine where there _was_ important context (the video I posted).

But anyway I think I pwned you enough in this thread and it is kinda OT (maybe we should just make a thread dedicated to me pwning you) and I believe you had to get back to begging me for something anyway.


----------



## zodac

I apologised for what my post sounded like.









Besided, you claim 3 pwns against me? I see none... I've shown you were wrong in each case.


----------



## juano

If you say so.









Fix your typo, your embarrassing yourself.


----------



## zodac

Oh, I do.


----------



## Klue22

Enough! Both of you!
zodac, quit causing trouble and trying to stir it up, you know what the OP means. You of all people should know that you need to look between the lines at what people write, not at what they are explicitly saying.

juano, its not worth it to fight with zodac as I don't believe in all my knowing him that he has *ever* admitted to being wrong (even when he was). And technically, that's what it takes to win an argument.

/steps off soapbox


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14385086*
> If you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix your typo, your embarrassing yourself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14385105*
> Oh, I do.


Have either of you been Motorized-Wheelchair Jousting? It's a great way to embarrass yourself without cluttering the thread! Ingredients:

Two Swimming Noodles:









Two Motorized Wheelchairs:









And Two Viking Helmets (Because it makes it even more ridiculous):









Basically, you get into your wheelchair wearing the helmet and holding the noodle, with your friend across from you about 100 feet. A supermarket is the best place for this as they have all the ingredients and there is no need to buy them, plus long halls of food make for excellent jousting arenas. Then proceed with the joust as normal: Speed up to 7 whole miles per hour with noodle extende3d and try to knock your companion off his/her wheelchair. Make sure people watch you.









OR, we could get back on topic.


----------



## juano

I don't feel the need to beat z again.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14386842*
> Have either of you been Motorized-Wheelchair Jousting? It's a great way to embarrass yourself without cluttering the thread! Ingredients:
> 
> Two Swimming Noodles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Motorized Wheelchairs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Two Viking Helmets (Because it makes it even more ridiculous):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, you get into your wheelchair wearing the helmet and holding the noodle, with your friend across from you about 100 feet. A supermarket is the best place for this as they have all the ingredients and there is no need to buy them, plus long halls of food make for excellent jousting arenas. Then proceed with the joust as normal: Speed up to 7 whole miles per hour with noodle extende3d and try to knock your companion off his/her wheelchair. Make sure people watch you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR, we could get back on topic.


LOL! That is a great idea!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14385086*
> If you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix your typo, your embarrassing yourself.


Fix your typo, *you're* embarrassing yourself


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14388522*
> Fix your typo, *you're* embarrassing yourself


BLAM! So much win there.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Children, don't make me pull this car over. Juan, leave your sister alone. And Zodac, if you don't stop pestering your brother then I'm gonna take all of your Justin Beiber posters off of the walls of your room. I will Sooo come back there...

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14384424*
> But you've gotta have a real reason not to let me in.


because you're being nasty to the other children?

Play nice and we'll let you in once you meet the criteria...


----------



## csm725

I've got an idea, let zodac in, but make sure the prize is a flag of Canada.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14386896*
> I don't feel the need to beat z again.


Whatever you say..._Steven._








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14387557*
> LOL! That is a great idea!


Would not have suggested it if I had not tried it first.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14389023*
> Would not have suggested it if I had not tried it first.










Do tell!


----------



## csm725

Yes, do tell! Klue, how do you have 250 rep? You're really unhelpful.


----------



## yannickhk

I just filled the application









And reached 2000000 points today


----------



## mach1

This is so stupid... So, if I go on vacation for a week and shut down, am I out of the club? Or was it only required that I fold 24/7 for 2 weeks to get in in the first place?

Getting petty in here. If you think that any of you are 24/7, then z is 25/7.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


This is so stupid... So, if I go on vacation for a week and shut down, am I out of the club? Or was it only required that I fold 24/7 for 2 weeks to get in in the first place?

Getting petty in here. If you think that any of you are 24/7, then z is 25/7.


Wait you said "shut down"... What does that mean?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Wait you said "shut down"... What does that mean?


My rigs


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


My rigs










Does not compute.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Does not compute.


It _could_ happen...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Yes, do tell! Klue, how do you have 250 rep? You're really unhelpful.



















Sad OP is sad. 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


This is so stupid... So, if I go on vacation for a week and shut down, am I out of the club? Or was it only required that I fold 24/7 for 2 weeks to get in in the first place?

Getting petty in here. If you think that any of you are 24/7, then z is 25/7.


No, the two week rule is only to keep people from jumping in the club just to get qualified for the prize. Basically its to make sure new folders are actually serious about going 24/7. By my own admission I should probably let zodac in based on his reputation as a good folder (plus he's got the whole editor thing going for him). But zodac gave me a really hard time about making this club official so I'm only returning the favor.









It's understandable that people are going to have to shutdown for periods of time, that's unavoidable. The only requirement for staying in the club is that you at least fold with the intention of doing it 24/7. I hope this clears things up.









As for the 100 member surprise/prize I need some final opinions, do we sell raffle tickets and purchase a prize with the money? Or do we do something else?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*










Sad OP is sad. 










Not sad. Is EPIC.









And if we sell raffle tickets, I'll buy one .....or a hundred.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Fix your typo, *you're* embarrassing yourself


















Okay I'm super embarrassed not only was that a really bad time for that, but I actually proof read that sentence because I didn't want this to happen. Normally typos don't bother me because I know I'm a crappy typist and my keyboard is kinda spotty sometimes, but that was unacceptable.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*










Sad OP is sad. 









No, the two week rule is only to keep people from jumping in the club just to get qualified for the prize. Basically its to make sure new folders are actually serious about going 24/7. By my own admission I should probably let zodac in based on his reputation as a good folder (plus he's got the whole editor thing going for him). But zodac gave me a really hard time about making this club official so I'm only returning the favor.









It's understandable that people are going to have to shutdown for periods of time, that's unavoidable. The only requirement for staying in the club is that you at least fold with the intention of doing it 24/7. I hope this clears things up.









As for the 100 member surprise/prize I need some final opinions, do we sell raffle tickets and purchase a prize with the money? Or do we do something else?


I said before about the raffle that I think it's not the best idea, I think if it doesn't take off then you'll just have a small amount of people that have 50% of the chances to win, and then if it does take off then you'll have a really expensive item, and I think that there isn't a whole lot of gain in giving one person a really big prize when that money would be better spent by each of us individually on our electricity or our own upgrade plans. I think I just like the idea of a smaller prize and random drawing better, I don't see anything wrong with the newegg giftcard.

I understand not kicking people out for any hiccup in production, but I'd like to think that we do check the members production every once in a while just to make sure they are 24/7 or atleast really solid overall if there are some small gaps. I know this club isn't a big deal but I really think that being a 24/7 folder is a title worth being proud of so wee ought to make sure that our members uphold that. There are lot's of clubs I could have joined that might seem more cool or exclusive (like a Lightning club or SB club or something) but I don't care about those things, this club is the most important to me by far. That's why I want to defend it's rules and honor from attacks, even from scary mean old editors.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


because you're being nasty to the other children?

*Play nice* and we'll let you in once you meet the criteria...


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know what Klue? Let's just do the prize now and the raffle is something else we can do later. I'll help you coordinate it.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## juano

Yea that sounds like a plan.


----------



## csm725

I've already PMd him. It's your turn now!


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


I don't feel the need to beat z again.


Most of us feel the need to beat z at some point; don't feel bad about it


----------



## juano

If I spend the money to fly to Ireland to beat z it won't be with a pool noodle.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


If I spend the money to fly to Ireland to beat z it won't be with a pool noodle.


If you were your avatar you'd actually be Irish









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## juano

What would you be if you were your avatar? And don't say Yoda, Jedi, master, short, green etc. If I were Irish you'd be...

Wow spellcheck likes Yoda and Jedi but not unless their capitalized.


----------



## csm725

*they're


----------



## juano

No spell check didn't mind that one







why don't you put all this nonsense to good use and make a grammar checker add-on for firefox?


----------



## Triangle

Anyone here not on a team fold on their 570 or 580 please PM me.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


No spell check didn't mind that one







why don't you put all this nonsense to good use and make a grammar checker add-on for firefox?


No, spell check didn't mind that one







. Why don't you put all this nonsense to good use and make a grammar-checker add-on for Firefox?


----------



## zodac

Shouldn't the







be after the .?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Shouldn't the







be after the .?


The







replaces the . .


----------



## csm725

There was a '.'. The







could be looked at as a close quote.


----------



## juano

Why don't youse guys (I know you're gonna love that one) lay off me! z especially (now tell me how that a fragment, deegaf).


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Why don't youse guys (I know you're gonna love that one) lay off me! z especially (now tell me how that a fragment, deegaf).


*you guys
*Z
*how that's a fragment


----------



## juano

I prefer youse guys tyvm.

Doesn't it prefer z as opposed to Z?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Shouldn't the







be after the .?


No - the







forms part of the sentence.


----------



## zodac

Ahh, interesting technique.


----------



## csm725

Thank you very much. Also, get back on Steam.
"zodac: Right, done. What's up?
zodac is now Offline."


----------



## juano

Nope z, beast is right. His first guess was, I wouldn't say my intention, but the correct cleaning of my intention.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triangle*


Anyone here not on a team fold on their 570 or 580 please PM me.










Yeah I too am in need for a folder for ny team. If someone has a 2600k or hexacore i7 that they can temp fold for my team please let me know. I can temp fold on your team with and one of 3 GTX 480's, and i7-960, or a GTX 570 until you find someone permanent. Let's help each other out guys. One of my team mates is MIA and I need a temp until I figure out what's going on. Thanks guys.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Nope z, beast is right.


sigged


----------



## juano

Booya!


----------



## csm725

Lawrie I don't have a 2600k but my team is down a captain who left suddenly.


----------



## XPD541

We still may eventually need an x6 folder if Doritos cannot get back to -bigadv. :/


----------



## csm725

I love my new avatar.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah sorry. I can't help with the captain part. I'm already Captain of The Brass Bottom Boys. But we do need a folder for the 2600k or hexacore i7 still.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## yannickhk

Count me in


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14395390*
> Yeah I too am in need for a folder for ny team. If someone has a 2600k or hexacore i7 that they can temp fold for my team please let me know. I can temp fold on your team with and one of 3 GTX 480's, and i7-960, or a GTX 570 until you find someone permanent. Let's help each other out guys. One of my team mates is MIA and I need a temp until I figure out what's going on. Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


I can help you look... I'll let you know if I find anyone.








We found a 570.







YAY..! We have a full team again..!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh ok, I was offering my 570 but I am glad that you found someone. Please keep an ear out for either of those processors for me. I'd appreciate it greatly.


----------



## csm725

I'll need a 2600k too.


----------



## Klue22

So we've agreed on the $50 cash/cookie prize for now and we'll see about doing the raffle later?


----------



## csm725

Yessir.


----------



## omega17

I want that $50 cookeh! It must taste ahh-may-zing!


----------



## JedixJarf

Keep the cash, just send me the cookies!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## omega17

^ Aww man










I thought I had a fair shot at winning something, but now...


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


So we've agreed on the $50 cash/cookie prize for now and we'll see about doing the raffle later?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triangle*












inorite?







competitions around here have been taken over by the carny folk. the only guy who wins the ring toss looks suspiciously like the homeless chap running the game. don't even think about eating the hotdogs


----------



## csm725

Now that Jedix is in I know he'll win


----------



## juano

Well will all still have a little bit of hope, allenottowa isn't in yet. Wish he would be though... Heck I wish everybody would fold 24/7.

CSM if you promise to put the $50 directly into folding you can have it if I win.


----------



## csm725

id rather not because shipping to israel would be 90pct of that.


----------



## juano

Oh yea that's right I forgot about that, well it's the though that counts right?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14406230*
> id rather not because shipping to israel would be 90pct of that.


Suggestions then?


----------



## csm725

No I still like the idea, just if I won I'd give it to someone else or keep it for August TC.


----------



## juano

Yea he doesn't mean to ship the card there, he just means that whatever he buys with the cards would have crazy shipping to Israel from the egg. So Klue I think just the $50 is still the best idea.

CSM maybe if you won you could donate it as a prize in your name or give it to one of your teammates, I'd do either of those for you too if you'd like. Also you need your 460 to reach 941Mhz or more than 12.7K PPD to beat me now, it's been overnight stable at 940Mhz.


----------



## XPD541

OHAI Juano!!









You will be off my threats list before the first week of August is done.


----------



## juano

I look forward to it, person who I thought was my buddy (see you taking z's side yesterday). I don't care who's ahead just so long as everyone's PPD is heading in the right direction, UP!


----------



## csm725

Because he'll overtake you


----------



## lawrencendlw

So we're doing the $50 card thing today then right?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## juano

Oh yea it should have been today, so based on how the announcement went we should expect the prize draw around Tuesday then. -ish.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14409594*
> Oh yea it should have been today, so based on how the announcement went we should expect the prize draw around Tuesday then. -ish.


Lol, I'll do it tomorrow. Just found out I'll have an extra day before I leave for Canada anyway...stupid van had to blow a water pump.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14410402*
> Lol, I'll do it tomorrow. Just found out I'll have an extra day before I leave for Canada anyway...stupid van had to blow a water pump.


=/ sorry to hear that man, hope it gets fixed with a quickness.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14410402*
> Lol, I'll do it tomorrow. Just found out I'll have an extra day before I leave for Canada anyway...stupid van had to blow a water pump.


That sucks... :\
Good luck fixing that..!









I am looking for a temp 2600K folder. If you happen to be one please PM me.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triangle*


That sucks... :\\
Good luck fixing that..!









I am looking for a temp 2600K folder. If you happen to be one please PM me.










Lol I don't think I can fold for two teams at once.


----------



## zodac

I *know* you can't.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey triangle, I was looking for a 2600k folder first so hands off buddy. Lol. I hope you get that pump fixed. Luckily it blew before rather than during your drive. That would have been bad. At least now you can drive up there knowing that you have a new water pump installed.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Hey triangle, I was looking for a 2600k folder first so hands off buddy. Lol. I hope you get that pump fixed. Luckily it blew before rather than during your drive. That would have been bad. At least now you can drive up there knowing that you have a new water pump installed.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan












I don't need one anymore hopefully...


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


=/ sorry to hear that man, hope it gets fixed with a quickness.










I hope it gets fixed with a new water pump. I hear quickness only lasts a few thousand miles and then tends to break again when you least expect it.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14410481*
> Hey triangle, I was looking for a 2600k folder first so hands off buddy. Lol. I hope you get that pump fixed. Luckily it blew before rather than during your drive. That would have been bad. At least now you can drive up there knowing that you have a new water pump installed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


True, five years ago that did happen though. Blew both the water and fuel pump in greenfield, Indiana. On top of that the local repair shop gouged us because they knew we needed it done ASAP.


----------



## Caleal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I *know* you can't.










It can be done quite easily!

How can you really know who owns the piece of hardware, or where the piece of hardware is located, or even what the piece of hardware is, that is turning in WUs on a particular passkey?


----------



## zodac

It'd be under a different username, and _that's_ what I mean.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Hey triangle, I was looking for a 2600k folder first so hands off buddy. Lol. I hope you get that pump fixed. Luckily it blew before rather than during your drive. That would have been bad. At least now you can drive up there knowing that you have a new water pump installed.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


No, I actually asked first.


----------



## zodac

Actually, *I* asked first, for the new team.


----------



## csm725




----------



## Garvani

Hey, just thought id say hi, just applied to join the team. Been folding for a few months on and off but in the last few weeks been folding fulltime on my work machine (2 clients, x6 1090t and gtx260) Not getting great ppd but meh, i just cracked 1 million points so im happy


----------



## lawrencendlw

Welcome (unofficially of course until your approved) and don't worry about your ppd. Every single point helps. Glad to have you.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## XPD541

Holy crap! It's Zodac!!!


----------



## csm725

Where?!?


----------



## mach1

That did sound sorta like a z welcome...


----------



## Triangle

z..!


----------



## XPD541

She/IT/He does so much work for us folders!!!


----------



## lawrencendlw

So... About that prize. Anyone heard about it? Maybe Blue is trying to get his cat to pick the winner lol. That would be awesome.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


So... About that prize. Anyone heard about it? Maybe Blue is trying to get his cat to pick the winner lol. That would be awesome.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


Sorry guys been very distracted of late, finally left on vacation but found out our AC was busted, then our fuel pump tried to die on us (we think).









Anyway I've decided how I'm going to pick the winner. Each day I'll use random.org to select 10 numbers. Those numbers correspond to your number on the spreadsheet. Each day I'll post the results of the draw, the first person to have their name appear three times wins! Hopefully that will drive you all just a little crazy.









EDIT: if anyone else wants to join get your entry in now, I'll be updating the OP for the last time before the contest tomorrow morning, first drawing to occur immediately after.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


So... About that prize. Anyone heard about it? Maybe Blue is trying to get his cat to pick the winner lol. That would be awesome.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


Yea that is weird, he said Friday so it should have been done Tuesday like I said.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Sorry guys been very distracted of late, finally left on vacation but found out our AC was busted, then our fuel pump tried to die on us (we think).









Anyway I've decided how I'm going to pick the winner. Each day I'll use random.org to select 10 numbers. Those numbers correspond to your number on the spreadsheet. Each day I'll post the results of the draw, the first person to have their name appear three times wins! Hopefully that will drive you all just a little crazy.









EDIT: if anyone else wants to join get your entry in now, I'll be updating the OP for the last time before the contest tomorrow morning, first drawing to occur immediately after.


That sounds like a great way to draw it, lots of opportunities for delay instead of just one.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Yea that is weird, he said Friday so it should have been done Tuesday like I said.









That sounds like a great way to draw it, lots of opportunities for delay instead of just one.










Good news everyone! All of you (except juano) have a better chance of winning!

Removes entry #102 from the spreadsheet*


----------



## csm725

What a great club manager. Kicks out the annoying kids.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I've updated my site to include the two latest HFM links.

BTW, *juano* is still listed as being on the list in 102...


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14445834*
> Good news everyone! All of you (except juano) have a better chance of winning!
> 
> Removes entry #102 from the spreadsheet*


Great so we should have our winner in 101 days then?


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

I submitted my application.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ooooh $50 cookie? Someone has Otis Spunkmeyers around somewhars. Add me please, if I'm not already added by default.









~Ceadder


----------



## lawrencendlw

So I broke 2 fairly major milestones this week. The 10,000,000 points mark and I'm within the top 100 folders on OCN. I'm pretty proud of both of those milestones considering I only started folding a year ago and a lot of that was down time due to RMA's (I had to RMA my motherboard 8 times and various other parts). I hope that each and every one of you can reach these marks too soon (some already have and are way past me) as it would be great for OCN to generate that much ppd. Good luck guys and hopefully your wives let you get away with murder as mine has lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## juano

GJ Lawrence, I too would like to see OCN's back on the rise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14445332*
> EDIT: if anyone else wants to join get your entry in now, I'll be updating the OP for the last time before the *contest tomorrow morning, first drawing to occur immediately after.*


Not to push my luck but good news for everyone that was worried about making this "deadline".


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14456161*
> So I broke 2 fairly major milestones this week. The 10,000,000 points mark and I'm within the top 100 folders on OCN. I'm pretty proud of both of those milestones considering I only started folding a year ago and a lot of that was down time due to RMA's (I had to RMA my motherboard 8 times and various other parts). I hope that each and every one of you can reach these marks too soon (some already have and are way past me) as it would be great for OCN to generate that much ppd. Good luck guys and hopefully your wives let you get away with murder as mine has lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


Well done Nathan!
















to the wife part


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14456161*
> So I broke 2 fairly major milestones this week. The 10,000,000 points mark and I'm within the top 100 folders on OCN. I'm pretty proud of both of those milestones considering I only started folding a year ago and a lot of that was down time due to RMA's (I had to RMA my motherboard 8 times and various other parts). I hope that each and every one of you can reach these marks too soon (some already have and are way past me) as it would be great for OCN to generate that much ppd. Good luck guys and hopefully your wives let you get away with murder as mine has lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


Congratulations. So much perseverance.


----------



## Klue22

The first results are in!

*52 cait_0523
87 alawadhi3000
79 rurushu
69 eloverton2
47 Velathawen
51 OverK1LL
56 jcharlesr75
35 1337Lutz
77 ounderfla69
109 yannickhk
*

Btw I'm aware some people have down time, that's understandable, so as long as you have at least some points on your default EOC graph (which covers like a 2 month span) you'll qualify for the contest. I'm also going to set that as a general requirement to stay in the club once initiated.


----------



## juano

Well you made "tomorrow" by a hair, I guess we'll just forgive and forget the "morning" part eh buddy?

Hey, can your name be drawn multiple times in one draw? I think it should be able to be, because I'm anticipating a come from behind hat trick win all in one draw for me.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14456906*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can your name be drawn multiple times in one draw? I think it should be able to be, because I'm anticipating a come from behind hat trick win all in one draw for me.


Yes, but it may take a bribe lot of luck.


----------



## Klue22

Second round of numbers!

*108 Gsa700
94 csm725
101 Triangle
58 Dimaggio1103
48 Nude_Lewd_Man
13 SaltwaterCooled
11 codejunki
6 FannBlade
53 XPD541
84 sks72*

No duplicates yet!


----------



## csm725

I see a 'csm725'!!!


----------



## mach1

c'mon lucky number 9!! Daddy needs a new psu!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


c'mon lucky number 9!! Daddy needs a new psu!










http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-new-post.html

I'll be heading over to Canadia in less than three weeks....


----------



## mach1

Thanks NLM... a bit overkill for my application, though, and out of my price range...

I'm not sure you appreciate the size of Canada, either


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


I'm not sure you appreciate the size of Canada, either










you have a postal service though, right? So ship it to your door with no cross-Atlantic shipping charges? I doubt he was offering to fly across the pond then drive 2,000 miles just to drop it off...


----------



## mach1

Well, he had talked about day trips earlier that would be 600km one-way from his location, so I just wanted to be sure


----------



## juano

What do you need this PSU to power?


----------



## mach1




----------



## juano

LOL ok, I was trying to see if I could help, but I don't even know what powers ninjas so you're on your own.


----------



## mach1

lol... I'm using this to power my BD ES Intel killer


----------



## csm725

I thought BD was a myth


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I thought BD was a myth


I know I've never seen one, and I've been looking for one for 3 years.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Thanks NLM... a bit overkill for my application, though, and out of my price range...

I'm not sure you appreciate the size of Canada, either










...but, but, but....it is only a couple of inches on the map...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


you have a postal service though, right? So ship it to your door with no cross-Atlantic shipping charges? I doubt he was offering to fly across the pond then drive 2,000 miles just to drop it off...


I could [potentially] ship it from Canadia when I'm there, which would mean that the postage would be less..............if that's what you're saying...









(I would need to pack it in the suitcase though...hopefully should be able to do that w/out needing to pay for excess baggage allowance fees...)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Well, he had talked about day trips earlier that would be 600km one-way from his location, so I just wanted to be sure










I used to cycle ~80 miles in a day without thinking, I've ridden 200+ miles in a day on bikes, and I have driven 500+ miles in a day in cars/lorries before...

We'll be near that waterfall/wet patch thing for a few days anyway..
(still haven't actually thought about anything to do yet though)


----------



## csm725

LOL at the Canadia hate.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I thought BD was a myth










It is... and so is my ninja system.


----------



## csm725

Klue I've wasted my 3500th post here. I darn better win.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Klue I've wasted my 3500th post here. I darn better win.


whiners will be punished!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm*


LOL at the Canadia hate.


 Where's this "hate"..?


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


whiners will be punished!










Oh hush


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Where's this "hate"..?



































Ohai.


----------



## mach1

I see no hate.

How could you hate Canada, anyways?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ohai.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


I see no hate.

How could you hate Canada, anyways?


I can't hate something/somewhere I haven't been....and even if I have been somewhere, I doubt I'd _hate_ it..

I think there's only one thing I *hate*, and that would be my father...


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I think there's only one thing I *hate*, and that would be my father...










Welcome to the club


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ohai.


Speak of the devil...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksun20*


Welcome to the club










You hate my father too..??


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


You hate my father too..??



























Yes, now I do...as well as mine


----------



## csm725

This thread has gone


----------



## Klue22

I'm actually going to Canada on vacation right now! We'll be crossing the border tonight.


----------



## shnur

Come visit us! We live in igloos and have bears on the streets =D


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


I'm actually going to Canada on vacation right now! We'll be crossing the border tonight.










I'll let them know you're coming


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wait... So Canadians are those people who's head hinges in half like in the southpark movie right?

Edit: And thank you all for your kind words. I worked hard to get all of my equipment so it means a lot to me. Especially since I had cancer myself. 
Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Klue22

Third round of numbers!

*91 JFuss
39 aznofazns
74 aznchowboy650
109 Garvani
66 IXcrispyXI
12 omega17
32 SgtHop
63 drew630
96 xTweetyBird
52 XPD541*

We have our first half winner! Congratulations XPD!








One more draw on your name and $50 in prizes will be yours!









Note: there is a one number offset between the first two drawings and the third drawing. This is due to the (hopefully temporary) removal of one member.

As for some of you, you know who you are...you better start folding before your EOC graph becomes completely flat lest you not qualify for the end of the contest.


----------



## csm725

Do I still qualify?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Do I still qualify?


Yes,
1. you contacted me and explained your situation for me.
2. Even if you hadn't done number 1, your EOC isn't completely empty.


----------



## csm725

Great. MAUAHAH.


----------



## XPD541

I had to trim back my folding considerably due to a mistake with my electric bill: They made the mistake of letting the City start taxing 75%. (Not really a tax, an "Ordinance").

So.... GTS450 folds 24/7. :/

At least I am still folding 24/7, until I can get this bill under my thumb again.


----------



## juano

Well good luck XPD, you could certainly use a break.


----------



## arvidab

I 'just' applied to this great club








Hopefully I will be accepted...


----------



## dantoyang

Applied !~


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

About to get back into folding. I stopped for a while, but I was itching for -bigadv, so I dropped the extra money on a 2600K.


----------



## Klue22

Third round of drawings have arrived and boy were they exciting!

*67 eloverton2 
100 juano
104 Brittain
90 JFuss
39 aznofazns
65 IXcrispyXI
92 csm725
71 woop
82 sks72
92 csm725*

We have a winner! 







Congratulations csm725!









What an awesome stroke of luck to be drawn twice in one night.


----------



## juano

Hey cool congratz man.

I'm gonna say I called this by asking if you could be drawn twice in one draw. Yep I totally saw this coming.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


klue i've wasted my 3500th post here. I darn better win.


lolololol!


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's funny that the guy who said he couldn't use it actually don it lol. Shipping from the US to Israel has gotta be a "my wife" (use your imagination guys lol). Grats man. So, you just won the $50 gift card drawing... What are you going to do next? "Im going to Disneyland". Lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## csm725

If it's okay with you guys I would wait till I visited the US and use the Egg card to buy stuff for a folding rig - or maybe a bigger PSU. Would most likely be for my next IB rig.

I thought you guys might want to know what I'll be doing with the 50 bucks.

CPU+MOBO-$550
MEGAHALEMS + 2x FANS-$59
XMS 4GB 2000 CL9 RAM - $57
GB GTX 460 - Already acquired (folding)
PSU - Soon to be decided
Seagate 1TB - $54
NZXT BETA EVO- $49
AS5 TIM - $6
TOTAL = $???


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Hax!

j/k









Nice one


----------



## csm725

Thanks!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by * csm*



























I wish my BlackBerry could show the spoilers....









Need to remember to check what that is later...


----------



## csm725

NLM here y'are:

CPU+MOBO-$550
NOCTUA NHD14-$78
XMS 4GB 2000 CL9 RAM - $45
MSI GTX 560Ti - $0
Antec HCG620 - $70
Seagate 1TB - $4 ($54 before gift card)
NZXT BETA EVO- $49
TOTAL = $796


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


NLM here y'are:

CPU+MOBO-$550
NOCTUA NHD14-$78
XMS 4GB 2000 CL9 RAM - $45
MSI GTX 560Ti - $0
Antec HCG620 - $70
Seagate 1TB - $4 ($54 before gift card)
NZXT BETA EVO- $49
TOTAL = $796


Yeah, I checked it earlier when I got to work...not sure how you're gonna get all that with the $50 though...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I thought you guys might want to know what I'll be doing with the 50 bucks.

CPU+MOBO-$550
MEGAHALEMS + 2x FANS-$59
XMS 4GB 2000 CL9 RAM - $57
GB GTX 460 - Already acquired (folding)
PSU - Soon to be decided
Seagate 1TB - $54
NZXT BETA EVO- $49
AS5 TIM - $6
TOTAL = $???


----------



## csm725

Good lord. The $50 just knocks of the cost of the HDD for the home server part, like I said, I have to make this a home server for my parents to allow it. Saves me money. I have the 800 bucks though.


----------



## shnur

I think you should give it the 800 bucks to us, I think it'd be a more interesting challenge for you to get that build with 50$ (if you end up winning it!)


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14493695*
> We have a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations csm725!


Grats man.


----------



## csm725

shnur - you realize I've already won?
0bit - thanks! fold on!


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14507762*
> shnur - you realize I've already won?
> 0bit - thanks! fold on!


Actually no... lol this thread has been moving wayyyyyyyyyyy too fast for me to go through everything.

But my idea still stands, what do you think?


----------



## mach1

Grats csm...


----------



## csm725

Thanks mach
Shnur, no I don't like that idea.









HI Z!


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14507825*
> Thanks mach
> Shnur, no I don't like that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI Z!










mmmk.

Grats on winning then!!!


----------



## csm725

lol








like i said, i'm calm and collected in the corner patiently waiting for the best CPU MOBO combo for $550


----------



## matroska

Gratz mate!


----------



## csm725

Cheers MKV


----------



## zodac

I believe the two week criteria has been filled on my end. Add me.

Also, someone with an i7 2600k PM me.


----------



## juano

Gratz and welcome you lovable overlord you.


----------



## zodac

You don't have a 2600k; why did you PM me?


----------



## juano

I didn't I sware! I just welcomed you. I was also gonna say "keep it up" but I take it back! Do whatever you want just don't hurt me!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I believe the two week criteria has been filled on my end. Add me.

Also, someone with an i7 2600k PM me.


Who are you?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Gratz and welcome you lovable *overloard *you.


Better correct that lest you two get into a flame fest over your spelling again.


----------



## juano

EDIT! For the love of god edit man!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I believe the two week criteria has been filled on my end. Add me.

Also, someone with an i7 2600k PM me.


What if someone had 3 2600k's? Could that person still PM you?


----------



## zodac

No... that would just be absurd.


----------



## juano

What if somebody had like half of a 2600k but just wanted to feel included?


----------



## zodac

That's just pathetic.


----------



## juano

I know right?







I feel sorry for that hypothetical person...









you should too... you should be nicer to that hypothetical person.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14513493*
> No... that would just be absurd.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14513512*
> That's just pathetic.












What's not to love?


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14516394*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to love?


Everything.


----------



## csm725

I BLAME ZODAC


----------



## XPD541

Awww... Don't be mean to our lovable Folding Editor! Don't you *like* to be kicked out of steam chat? I wait the whole week for it to happen. She/It/He used to come in at least three times a day and kick me, but now has lost base? I dunno... Not been kicked in far too long Z!!

FAR too long...


----------



## csm725

Start spamming and Blitz will do it instead.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14513288*
> i didn't i *sware*! I just welcomed you. I was also gonna say "keep it up" but i take it back! Do whatever you want just don't hurt me!


ehem


----------



## juano

That's how I spell it when I want it pronounced a certain way.


----------



## XPD541

Well, I may not have won anything, but thats ok, I fold ONWARDS!!!

And I'm not going to stop any time soon.


----------



## csm725

I feel bad now.


----------



## juano

Aww don't feel bad man, I don't really mind you trying to be a spelling-nazi, and not _too_ many other people have complained about it.

That's what you were talking about right?


----------



## csm725

No, was talking to XPD. I'll continue relentlessly correcting your spelling and grammar as long as I can.







:


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14516512*
> ehem


ahem


----------



## csm725

Not necessarily. J, PM me about the scheming.


----------



## Mr.Steve

I have had an HFM link to add for sometime now, just keep forgetting to stop by, it is in my sig, and or here you go lol

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18660900/summary.html


----------



## XPD541

Maybe some day soon I can have my HFM stats page listing as many clients as it used to.... :/


----------



## mach1

Once you get a BD?

Oh wait....


----------



## csm725




----------



## anthony92

Almost ranked under 1000







! What should I do to celebrate this accomplishment?


----------



## csm725

Don't overtake me?


----------



## XPD541

Ohhh.. too laaateee....


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14577351*
> Don't overtake me?


Done


----------



## csm725

I'll get you back though.


----------



## zodac

Contest posted, which you guys have no reason not to join. 








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ember-5th.html


----------



## shnur

Sweet! Signed up =D
Still confused about the Foldathon's though, oh well. At least I understand this one


----------



## zodac

How is the Foldathon confusing?


----------



## Jeppzer

Well I'm confused _now_.


----------



## shnur

I've participated in one and I haven't gotten my overclock.net premium account yet


----------



## zodac

... the one you need to win?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14583123*
> Contest posted, which you guys have no reason not to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1092184-project-ten-fold-september-5th.html


Looks cool, entering!


----------



## zodac

Been a while since any new signups were added...


----------



## XPD541

I will be backing up my files and reformatting tonight. just got too clutterized and I need to clean this beast up. Plus, no matter what I do, I cannot fold SMP on this and for the foldathon in a few days, this simply will not do....

As for me and my haus, ALL SHALL FOLD!!!!!


----------



## zodac

Still looking for some GTS 450s and i7 2600ks.


----------



## Klue22

OP lists updated.


----------



## Jeppzer

Wait, Z joined?


----------



## TheReaperWaits

^ haha...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14625485*
> OP lists updated.


I've updated my site with more Folders...

http://www.Nude-Lewd-Man.co.uk


----------



## Tunapiano

signing back up for the club after a 3 month hiatus.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549442


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;14628890*
> signing back up for the club after a 3 month hiatus.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=549442


Re-added, welcome back!


----------



## mach1

Soo... ok, we've had the 100-member treat... what are we gonna do with this club now?


----------



## *the_beast*

Party?


----------



## matroska




----------



## BOB850123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


OP lists updated.










The link in the OP spreadsheet to your HFM stats is dead.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BOB850123*


The link in the OP spredsheet to your HFM stats is dead.










Good call, I had it in the wrong format. Fixed now.


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Good call, I had it in the wrong format. Fixed now.










Thanks


----------



## csm725

Love this club!


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Love this club!


Me too!


----------



## csm725

I would love it more, I won 50 bucks.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I would love it more, I won 50 bucks.










You better love it good!!


----------



## Jeppzer

The kind of love with real smoochie kisses and holding hands!


----------



## Mr.Steve




----------



## Klue22

Hmmmm we should think of something fun to do so that this thread doesn't dry up. Ideas anyone?


----------



## zodac

More prizes...


----------



## matroska

Shootouts, or duels, once a week







I see plenty of people defying one another


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14633819*
> Hmmmm we should think of something fun to do *so that this thread doesn't dry up.* Ideas anyone?


Yeah.. or else the CPR cow will be comin' from guru's rack thread.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14633835*
> More prizes...


I can't keep shelling out money for a bunch of strangers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14633846*
> Shootouts, or duels, once a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see plenty of people defying one another


I definitely like all of the above, now how to incorporate that into folding...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14633849*
> Yeah.. or else the CPR cow will be comin' from guru's rack thread.


I must have missed an inside joke...


----------



## Jeppzer

I'll keep trolling it, just for you!


----------



## matroska

A race to points of some sort perhaps? maybe limited to a single piece of hardware to make it more interesting, since we're on overclock.net


----------



## shnur

I think we should have some sort of "tax" for every day that we don't fold/keep up with our production & then pool the whole thing and have a prize?


----------



## Jeppzer

All of you should apply to the TC. NAO.


----------



## zodac

NAO!

He said it first...


----------



## Jeppzer

Yes I did!


----------



## juano

But it said it worst.


----------



## csm725

I don't mind more money though... see, I can't build a bigadv rig for $50 =P


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14638575*
> I don't mind more money though... see, I can't build a bigadv rig for $50 =P


See, I told you that before....


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14638625*
> See, I told you that before....


Right, but $50 is better than nothing...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Meh... N_L_W wants me to look at where we should go when we're in Canadia, heading out on Thursday for a fortnight...

All I can think of is drinking, going to some wet bit that has a bit of a drip at the US border, and ogling...


----------



## Mr.Steve

Klue, if your watching, could you add my HFM link to my main sheet stats?
I have EOC logged, but now have a dedicated HFM, link is in sig, and or here you go









Like A Boss!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;14639438*
> Klue, if your watching, could you add my HFM link to my main sheet stats?
> I have EOC logged, but now have a dedicated HFM, link is in sig, and or here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like A Boss!


You were already on the 24/7 page on my site...

http://www.Nude-Lewd-Man/24-7/


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;14639438*
> Klue, if your watching, could you add my HFM link to my main sheet stats?
> I have EOC logged, but now have a dedicated HFM, link is in sig, and or here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like A Boss!


Added!


----------



## shnur

When you're in Canada, drop by Montreal, beautiful city during the day, awesome at night


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14644228*
> When you're in Canada, drop by Montreal, beautiful city during the day, awesome at night


Might just do that, IIRC we're gonna be in Ottawa for most of the time - just heading over to the wet patch with a dribbley bit (on the US border) for about the 30th for two nights.....

Anything in particular to look for/at or do...?


----------



## shnur

Honestly, there isn't much to do in Ottawa.

Montreal is ~ an hour drive from there. Anywhere you end up at is going to be awesome









If you're heading west, definitely stop by Toronto & Niagara Falls, we have a much nicer view of the falls than from the States. (or you're from England? Unsure...)

For Montreal; we have constant concerts in the park, people playing tam tams, if you're looking for a party city, you can't go wrong









Plus we have a big mountain in the middle of the city


----------



## zodac

There are a couple of Fermi positions now open in the TC for full time Folders.


----------



## juano

The positions are a lie.


----------



## Mr.Steve

just like the cake?


----------



## Jeppzer

The cake wasn't a lie, but Zodac ate it before anyone else could get there.


----------



## juano

No the cake is just a trap, poison I believe.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Actually, it was a Nero-toxin


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

:tumbleweed:


----------



## csm725

Yup. After I won all teh moniez.


----------



## mach1

And for the 1001st post in the club, it's official:


----------



## juano

Should we talk about cricket? I don't know anything about cricket...


----------



## mach1

Me neither... but I don't think that would make a difference.

So... how bout that dood that hits the ball with an azz paddle?


----------



## csm725

Crickets?


----------



## juano

Yea I agree, that guy is either very good or very bad at the thing he does.


----------



## mach1

Really









Well I disagree with you! That guy is either very bad or very good at the thing he does!


----------



## juano

Typical response from a person of your opinion. I don't know what game you people are watching.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

This thread is nearly dead

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk from zodac's silky sheets


----------



## juano

NEVAR! Not until this tosser admits that that guy is either very bad or very good at the thing he does!


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14684240*
> This thread is nearly dead










Quick! The Paddles! (not the cricket paddle)


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14684226*
> Really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I disagree with you! That guy is either *very bad or very good* at the thing he does!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14684249*
> NEVAR! Not until this tosser admits that that guy is either *very bad or very good* at the thing he does!


So we're concurrent, then?


----------



## juano

Not in the slightest.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14684261*
> So we're concurrent, then?


You appear to be concurrent to me


----------



## shnur

Why you people so focused on saying stuff is dead









Keep a positive view on things and we will get everything rallied up!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14684568*
> Why you people so focused on saying stuff is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep a positive view on things and we will get everything rallied up!


Optimism is a foolish endeavor. Pessimism is much more realistic.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14684585*
> Optimism is a foolish endeavor. Pessimism is much more realistic.


meh. I'm not bothered either way.


----------



## juano

Look out, they're nihilists Donny.


----------



## Jeppzer

Trowling in a dead club.


----------



## juano

Uhh excuse me this is a private club.


----------



## the_beast

Can we not do anything about the riff-raff that just wander in off the street?

But then membership here isn't what it was. They let z in - where do you go from there?


----------



## juano

I agree but I'll tell you where you don't go from there, Sweden.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I don't mind if this thread is a bit quiet for the next ~3 weeks, as it would mean that there's less for me to catch up with when I get back from Canadia, eh...


----------



## csm725

Membership means nothing ever since z's here.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14684923*
> Can we not do anything about the riff-raff that just wander in off the street?
> 
> But then membership here isn't what it was. They let z in - where do you go from there?


No-one "let" me in... I used blackmail and threats to get in.


----------



## csm725

As usual.


----------



## juano

Uhh, so we're just gonna gloss over the fact that _I_ denied you entry and then finally relented because I felt sorry for you?


----------



## mach1

Wow... the cpr cow really _does_ work.


----------



## Jeppzer

juano, yea, don't come. It'd get crowded.


----------



## juano

Speaking of crowded.... private club and all that.


----------



## csm725

Am I allowed?


----------



## juano

some bribing wouldn't hurt.


----------



## csm725

I'll take three.


----------



## Jeppzer

Private what now?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Private club?
Meh, Im not in it but I fold 24/7 so Ill trowl it like csm trowls every other thread


----------



## Jeppzer

Same!


----------



## juano

Jeppzer you call that 24/7?









OX why don't you sign up then?


----------



## RushMore1205

i usually fold 24/7 at least on one of my computers


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;14686276*
> i usually fold 24/7 at least on one of my computers


While that may be true, this thread was revived to discuss cricket.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14686257*
> Jeppzer you call that 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OX why don't you sign up then?


yes I do.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14686257*
> Jeppzer you call that 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OX why don't you sign up then?


I did sign up. Kinda hoping you reject my application
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14686316*
> While that may be true, this thread was revived to discuss cricket.


which is a stupid subject
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14686328*
> yes I do.


barely...


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14686446*
> which is a stupid subject


concurrent.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14686470*
> concurrent.


what you've done there is confuse a conversation about the greatest game on earth (or top 3 at least) with a stupid word.


----------



## juano

If you're gonna make fun of Jeppzer then you've got my vote.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14686446*
> barely...


Am I missing something here?


----------



## juano

Yea like half the PPD your mahcine is capable of.









I'm just messing with ya, you've been doing pretty good as of late. What was/is the deal with your bigadv problems though?


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14686490*
> what you've done there is confuse a conversation about the greatest game on earth (or top 3 at least) with a stupid word.


That's your opinion. But given that you have no proof (and backtrack, as well), it holds little water.

For the record, however, the greatest game one earth is SC2.

JUANO :HIGHFIVE:


----------



## juano

Awwww yea. *Running high five*


----------



## Jeppzer

Only the cpu is in my name right nao.









Not sure which one you're referring to...
x32 when I needed x64 for the bigbigadvs was the latest one.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

No wonder you started to creep on me again >


----------



## Jeppzer

Over 4 weeks away.


----------



## Mr.Steve

I think I'm still safe from you for about, 5 months or so


----------



## zodac

Lol, Jep is a bad Folder.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14684978*
> No-one "let" me in... I used blackmail and threats to get in.


Lol this couldn't be further from the truth, you begged to be let in.


----------



## zodac

I recall arguing my point around here, upsetting juano and yourself in the process.

Don't think that could be classed as "begging".


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I recall arguing my point around here, upsetting juano and yourself in the process.

Don't think that could be classed as "begging".


Typical zodac, using lies to cover its lies.









*Everybody cast disproving looks at the post above this one.*


----------



## zodac

I'd get the PM, but I've wiped my inbox since then...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'd get the PM, but I've wiped my inbox since then...


You can't prove PMs, sorry bro.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


You can't prove PMs, sorry bro.


This post *will* be used against you at some stage in the future.

Bai nao.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


I think I'm still safe from you for about, 5 months or so





























Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol, Jep is a bad Folder.


Yes, I only fold diseases, never cures!


----------



## XPD541

Would ask Z to beg me also, but would not know what she/it/he would be begging for....

Beg me not to pass you this coming summer?


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14692432*
> Yes, I only fold diseases, never cures!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14691695*
> This post *will* be used against you at some stage in the future.
> 
> Bai nao.


Bring it on! I have pleny of ammunition myself thank you very much.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;14689601*
> I think I'm still safe from you for about, 5 months or so


Improved!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14696971*


Well it is true!


----------



## Mr.Steve

So it is! I don't know how that happened, as for a little while yesterday I saw you sitting @ 7.5 months lol


----------



## Jeppzer

bigadv drop.







Makes my average jump all over the place.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Ahhh, aint that the truth....well i got one thats @ 77% myself


----------



## XPD541

My -bigadv rig should be ready to fold in january or february. I am going with BD.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Yay for BD!!!







oh and i will be getting a 2500K rig soon, FOR FREE!!!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


Yay for BD!!!







oh and i will be getting a 2500K rig soon, FOR FREE!!!










Oh really...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Free 2500K? Wut?


----------



## Mr.Steve

I asked a buddy how much he wants for just the CPU, MOBO and RAM, he said around 250.....instead, he wants me to make him a water cooling bong setup like i am building, and the system is mine!


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14712125*
> My -bigadv rig should be ready to fold in january or february. I am going with BD.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14718530*


he did't say which January he was aiming for...


----------



## mach1

True...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14718530*


ujelly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14718552*
> he did't say which January he was aiming for...


ohai *the_beast*


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14718686*
> ohai *the_beast*


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14718686*
> ujelly


Yeah.. that's it...


----------



## csm725

Awww did I hurt your feelings?








Ohai the_beast!







:
Ohai mach.... obai.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14728176*
> Ohai the_beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## csm725

Ohai Huery!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i would like to join cause z dont want to join








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552729


----------



## Mr.Steve

can someone please find my pants?









i left my lighter in them, yet are no where to be found! >.<

(need to light my, uh....ANTI-CANCER stick! yeah that's it!)


----------



## Jeppzer

So.. you are posting pants-less?


----------



## Mr.Steve

you wish









i had sweatpants on, but couldn't find my ACTUAL pants >.<


----------



## Jeppzer

Riiiight....


----------



## matroska

As odd as it may seem, Jeppzer managed to revive a little this thread to kill it again


----------



## Jeppzer

Like I said before, I like to use the defibrillator only to see the thread jump around a little.


----------



## Mr.Steve




----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer; 14729574*
> So.. you are posting pants-less?


I know this isn't/wasn't aimed at me but............if you look to the left of this post....see my nick....??









I only own one pair - and that's only for trying on new jeans/trousers...


----------



## JedixJarf

wow.


----------



## Nnimrod

OK, I know this brands me as a noob, but w/e. What are HFM and EOC? And what site can I access mine on?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod;14925703*
> OK, I know this brands me as a noob, but w/e. What are HFM and EOC? And what site can I access mine on?


HFM monitors your clients like the pic below... EOC is a stats page. From within HFM you can click a button and it will open a browser and display your EOC stats.

EDIT: HFM does NOT support the V7 client.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14918187*
> I know this isn't/wasn't aimed at me but............if you look to the left of this post....see my nick....??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only own one pair - and that's only for trying on new jeans/trousers...


I... That... I...







Didn't really want to know that. But thanks.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14925759*
> HFM monitors your clients like the pic below... EOC is a stats page. From within HFM you can click a button and it will open a browser and display your EOC stats.
> 
> EDIT: HFM does NOT support the V7 client.


Thanks, guess I should get on board:typer:


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Just to add, some of us also have configured HFM to output the stats to a web page (sometimes with the help of DropBox) and then we can monitor our Folding clients remotely...

For an example of this, you can check my site: 
http://www.Nude-Lewd-Man.co.uk


----------



## mach1

Hey NLM! Welcome back! How was Canada?


----------



## Jeppzer

I bet there were a ton of military drills blocking the roads the whole time! Oh wait..


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14932627*
> Hey NLM! Welcome back! How was Canada?


Had fun in Canadia, took a load of pics (albeit ~35% were taken by Tia, our 3yo daughter







) and a fair amount of clips too...they're all up on one of my sites, just that it isn't the "NLM" one.. xD

The clips are all on YT, but they're all "hidden" unless you know what the link is..









Was in Ottawa for the majority of the time, but had a couple of nights down in Toronto, went to Montreal for a couple of days, Niagara was a good day trip, as was the afternoon we spent in Brockville - where we spent a while seeing some of the 1000 islands.. There was one that I saw that was called "MILF ISLAND"...







I didn't see it in time to take a pic of it though...









I posted about it in our Team's thread (which may or may not have also been posted over on TechIMO too...it was certainly linked from my post here) with more schtuffs.......but I don't think that Toronto is very good at getting people out of cars if they're tourists; $35 for some tokens for the public transbored network (to "get us started") for two adults and a kid versus $20 to park in a downtown car park.... I wonder which I'll use..?


----------



## shnur

I'm happy to see you've appreciated the New World.
Do you have any comments on Montreal







?


----------



## HWI

I went to Montreal once last year, had a great time. Was when they had Cirque Du Soleil there, went to see that.

I'll soon be joining this club as I just picked up a GTS450 to throw in my rig and fold 24/7 on.


----------



## juano

GJ HWI!







But please tell me you fold on the 580 and 2600k but just not 24/7.


----------



## HWI

I do fold on the 580 and 2600K from time to time. I got the GTS450 for 2 reasons. First, it will enable me to fold while I game, which is a lot. Second, it sips power, so I can keep it going 24/7. The 580 folding all the time actually makes a very noticeable impact on the electric bill unfortunately.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by * shnur*


I'm happy to see you've appreciated the New World.

Do you have any comments on Montreal







?


 I think it is noticeably more expensive than across the 'border' in Ontario, especially noticed for fuel (local petrol station ~1.25 in Ottawa, first petrol station we saw in Quebec was ~1.38 and the one I saw in Montreal was $1.48 per litre) and the other massive thing I discovered is that the only sign I saw that tells you that you can't turn right on a red light was in French....which I only just saw, but not in time to work out what the translation was - and I kinda presumed that if it was important, then it would be repeated again in English...but no, it isn't even repeated in French...









Crescent Street (where the hotel we stayed in was) is virtually impossible to find on the t**t-nav ("GPS" there) as whoever was responsible for coding the streets only gave the French names...eventually found it just by searching "Crescent" on hoping for the best, from our best guess of which of the ~25 results it came up with in Montreal...







Anyway, Crescent St is supposed to be the 'soul' of Montreal....but maybe it is a bit of a zombie on a Wed or Thurs, as it seemed pretty dead...









We went to the local "Chinatown" and had some food there, and found out on the way back that it seems that getting some proper booze around there is only possible if you know where to look (there's a supermarket, that sells wine and (IIRC) beer, but no vodka, brandy, whiskey or rum







) and do so before about 20:00 otherwise that place is shut...

Oh, and there's a bit reigious place up on the hill there too...was shlepping around that (bored out of my skull) for a couple of hours.... :yawn:

The traffic seemed to make me feel at home though; as it was just like I remember it when I used to drive around central London..!









Overall, and maybe this could have been different if we'd been there for longer, maybe including a weekend, but I wasn't overly bothered either way...


----------



## csm725

Damn Canadians.


----------



## OMG It's Bob

I just submitted my application.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14953657*
> Damn Canadians.


Don't even!









EDIT: Except the French ones, they're not all there...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;14965122*
> Don't even!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Except the French ones, they're not all there...


I actually agree with your post.


----------



## juano

No Canada like French Canada.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WULsZJxPfws[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Canadia...


----------



## zodac




----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14953638*
> I think it is noticeably more expensive than across the 'border' in Ontario, especially noticed for fuel (local petrol station ~1.25 in Ottawa, first petrol station we saw in Quebec was ~1.38 and the one I saw in Montreal was $1.48 per litre) and the other massive thing I discovered is that the only sign I saw that tells you that you can't turn right on a red light was in French....which I only just saw, but not in time to work out what the translation was - and I kinda presumed that if it was important, then it would be repeated again in English...but no, it isn't even repeated in French...
> 
> Crescent Street (where the hotel we stayed in was) is virtually impossible to find on the t**t-nav ("GPS" there) as whoever was responsible for coding the streets only gave the French names...eventually found it just by searching "Crescent" on hoping for the best, from our best guess of which of the ~25 results it came up with in Montreal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Crescent St is supposed to be the 'soul' of Montreal....but maybe it is a bit of a zombie on a Wed or Thurs, as it seemed pretty dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to the local "Chinatown" and had some food there, and found out on the way back that it seems that getting some proper booze around there is only possible if you know where to look (there's a supermarket, that sells wine and (IIRC) beer, but no vodka, brandy, whiskey or rum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and do so before about 20:00 otherwise that place is shut...
> 
> Oh, and there's a bit reigious place up on the hill there too...was shlepping around that (bored out of my skull) for a couple of hours.... :yawn:
> 
> The traffic seemed to make me feel at home though; as it was just like I remember it when I used to drive around central London..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, and maybe this could have been different if we'd been there for longer, maybe including a weekend, but I wasn't overly bothered either way...


Gas is crazy. Traffic is ******ed and the "french first" law is not smart; it marks road signs in french only, to preserve the language. Actually it pisses people off more than anything.
Maybe if you'd been there during the weekend it would have been better.

We have this law about alcohol that only the SAQ (gov't agency) is allowed to sell it. Therefore you need to look at those stores to get something else than cheap wine and beer.

I think maybe the Mount-Royal area would have been a better fit for a tourist


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Yeah, that's what it was called...but, even though one of the assistants in the supermarket (also of three letters, IIRC) told me about the 'shopping centre' type thing having one, an me finding it on the map of the shops, I couldn't find it.......







I gave up looking after about 10 minutes as it was then after the turn of the hour - and the assistant wasn't even sure whether it was still open when I asked... That was between Crescent St (or should that be Rue Crescent?) and the Chinatown area...in what appeared to be an office block from the outside...

I wonder what the worst that could have happened if I'd been stopped for turning right on the red lights would've been - as I sure as **** would not have paid any fine for it; as the sign wasn't available in English, and I only saw the one sign anyway.....so it couldn't have been important..


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Oh, and I think that that "Mount Royal" area is where I was dragged for a few hours.............while being bored out of my skull..

Maybe it wouldn't have been so boring if it had been about one person, or they'd worked out whoTF the second bloke was...


----------



## shnur

You seem to have had a GREAT experience here haha.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Next time travel down to BC, and my Pool Hall


----------



## jcharlesr75

Hiya, please add me! http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=205937


----------



## juano

That's good work jcharles but I think we're looking for points put up everyday for 2 weeks straight unless you're a bigadv folder which you don't appear to be. But don't be discouraged you're our first new prospect in a few weeks so we will get you in don't worry you've just got to make sure to not miss a day for 2 weeks first. Let me know if you're like some help increasing your folding production, like we could set you up to run bigadv in a linux virtual machine, which would get you about 40-45K PPD out of the CPU alone. That's what I do.


----------



## mach1

Bah Juano...

He's been folding for OCN for _years_, and he missed a _day_.

Let him in!


----------



## juano

Well not my choice to make but I swear I had to have been looking at a different EOC, there were like 3-4 days missed in the last two weeks of the one I was looking at. If it were my choice to make though I would have us follow the rules like for everybody else, I think what we've been doing in cases like this is add them but in a different color or something and then really add him in 10 days when he's done 2 weeks solid.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14999772*
> Bah Juano...
> 
> He's been folding for OCN for _years_, and he missed a _day_.
> 
> Let him in!


Thanks for lookin out yo, lmao. Ive been experimenting with vmware and ubuntu for the last couple of days, thats the reason for the lapse. I'm workin on my first bigadv now(34%, 32:38 tpf).....


----------



## juano

Oh cool, I've been having a lot of fun with my recent VM escapades too, I'm even going to have one dropped two days in a row yesterday and today.









Hey I was looking out for you too, I offered help with VM.







Speaking of which that TPF seems pretty high, I get around a 24 minute TPF for 6900 2686, and 2692.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Hand over your settings then my man, lol. I would love to lose 8 min/frame....


----------



## juano

What settings? I just followed this guide for my VM but that only shaved off like 2 minutes from my windows TPF, I was getting around 26-27min in windows. I don't know what it could be, are you really at 4.7 as you're sig says? I can't think of any BIOS settings that would have an effect on folding, and at 1.41v you should be stable at 4.7. I don't know what it could be.. What WU is it that you're on now?


----------



## jcharlesr75

2684, i set up a different vm than you did....im gonna look into your setup and run that instead. Which image did you download, 1.6.1.7 or 1.6.0.7? Also I was running the fahcontrol instead of the console client. Im sure that i havent gotten a bigadv since i installed my 2600. Yeah my sig is accurate for my settings.


----------



## giganews35

smp server down? I can't get any WU's... Ugh I hate when this happens all I want to do is FOLD!


----------



## juano

1.6.1.7. I hope this works out better for you and I might be able to help a little bit but I'm no folding expert. I think the 2684 is just a longer and slightly lower PPD WU, so that could be it. You're not miles off of where you should be like I intially thought because you're still getting 38K PPD out of that to my 42-43K so that would make sense if it is just a slightly worse WU as I think I've heard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giganews35;15007077*
> smp server down? I can't get any WU's... Ugh I hate when this happens all I want to do is FOLD!


It's starting to look that way, you're the third I'm aware of including myself that isn't getting any WUs right now. Myself and the other guy are looking for bigadv though, check out the latest posts in the lounge.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Im gonna download it now and wait till my current wu finishes, then im gonna install it and see what happens...


----------



## jcharlesr75

Just checked and in some old posts guys with 930's at 4.6 were only getting 40min/frame on the 2684, so my 32:23 at 4.7 ain't so bad.


----------



## DEEBS808

I am in http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=567569


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;15006893*
> What settings? I just followed this guide for my VM but that only shaved off like 2 minutes from my windows TPF, I was getting around 26-27min in windows. I don't know what it could be, are you really at 4.7 as you're sig says? I can't think of any BIOS settings that would have an effect on folding, and at 1.41v you should be stable at 4.7. I don't know what it could be.. What WU is it that you're on now?


What did you use to decompress that image? I downloaded winzip and it said that the compression method was unknown.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


What did you use to decompress that image? I downloaded winzip and it said that the compression method was unknown.


7-Zip <3
-best there is

And yes the 2684 is the slowest of the regular bigadv, but they are giving more total credit. I get about the same PPD on a 2684 that I get on, say a, 6900 maybe a little lower but in the same ballpark, but I don't have a i7 so...


----------



## jcharlesr75

lol yeah i found that shortly after i asked. i usually google and then ask questions...


----------



## Awsan

hey please any one will tell me everything i need to know about folding because i know nothing and i have seen guides and things but still what do you do how to you start what you have to do to have points what programs what team any thing please make it be sipmle as possible


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Hi,

Folding (full name [email protected]) is a type of _distributed computing_ that is used towards finding cures for diseases.

To earn points, you just need to Fold on any hardware that is able to - points are earned by submitting [completed] work units (WUs), the value of which depend on the particular WU and which type of hardware you use to Fold it on; the more you Fold, and more hardware you use, the more quickly you'll earn points.

There are some handy links on my site ( http://www.Nude-Lewd-Man.co.uk ) and you can see how some of us Folders are in a sub-competition with other people who Fold for OCn.

With regards to which team to use in the config, that should be 37726 but you can use whatever Folding 'username' you wish.

BTW, with the details for your CPU from your sigrig, you should be seeing some very decent numbers - at a guesstimate, at least 30k PPD (Points Per Day); this might be able to be boosted if that GPU can Fold too...!!


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

Hey everyone! I would like to join the club, today marks 2 straight weeks of folding. New rig is coming in so hoping to increase my ppd in the upcoming weeks. Also moving into bigadv folding on my sig rig.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=564609


----------



## juano

Welcome aboard Scottish!


----------



## Mr.Steve

juano, still up for the race to 10 milly? i'm just cresting 5 mill at the end of this month









and with 96K PPD, should be an interesting competition between you, Jedixjarf, Jeppzer, and myself...also anyone else that thinks they are Ãœber enough to challenge us


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


juano, still up for the race to 10 milly? i'm just cresting 5 mill at the end of this month









and with 96K PPD, should be an interesting competition between you, Jedixjarf, Jeppzer, and myself...also anyone else that thinks they are Ãœber enough to challenge us










Me!









Finally updated the OP btw.


----------



## juano

Fo sho steve, gonna try and OC my RAM here in a few minutes after this 2684 drops, then depending on how well I can do I may even consider trying bigbigadv too.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Fo sho steve, gonna try and OC my RAM here in a few minutes after this 2684 drops, then depending on how well I can do I may even consider trying bigbigadv too.


Lucky, I can't do bigbigadv because my net speed is to slow.


----------



## juano

well keep your fingers crossed for me then.


----------



## Hackcremo

Guys..how much power did i5 2500K at 4.5 Ghz and GTX 460 overclock consume..??


----------



## juano

Probably somewhere around 350w for the whole system, but you would want at least a 550w PSU if you intended to fold on those 24/7. For much more information about PSUs check out this thread.


----------



## shnur

I just got a 920 D0 & some g.skill special edition Pi ram!
====> hopefully something around 4.2/4.5 ghz with HT on and I won't be hitting 90C like on my C0 940








All this means. Time to -bigadv


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Lucky, I can't do bigbigadv because my net speed is to slow.










Same here.


----------



## zodac

The OP could use some pruning...


----------



## XPD541

Don't miss Lutro0's live stream!!! http://www.justin.tv/lutro0

Epic win!!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15167384*
> The OP could use some pruning...


The list? PM me.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

When you know, let me know if I need to trim the 24/7 page on my (lightly updated) site...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;15169743*
> When you know, let me know if I need to trim the 24/7 page on my (lightly updated) site...


Will do.


----------



## zodac

That's not my job.









But I'll say this; I clicked three names in a row in the top 50, and all three were inactive. And have been for some weeks.


----------



## juano

Need to trim the fat?










*Why not zodac?*


----------



## zodac

I is 24/7.


----------



## juano

You call that an ink defense?


----------



## zodac

Yup.


----------



## juano

Well I'd call it an _e_-ink defense. lachening out loud


----------



## Klue22

This thread:


----------



## *the_beast*

Holy crap! That was some tumbleweed problem they had.
The tumbleweed drifts were the best part though.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


juano, still up for the race to 10 milly? i'm just cresting 5 mill at the end of this month









and with 96K PPD, should be an interesting competition between you, Jedixjarf, Jeppzer, and myself...also anyone else that thinks they are Ãœber enough to challenge us










Think I got my gpu issues sorted today. So I'm back up around 90k ppd again.
Still, next week or so I'll be doing my best to get 130k +


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Think I got my gpu issues sorted today. So I'm back up around 90k ppd again.
Still, next week or so I'll be doing my best to get 130k +











well I'm @ 118K PPD right now cause one of my bigadv rigs picked up a regular SMP (shortage?)

else i would be @ 128K PPD, soon to add 2 more smp rigs







\\

since i own a computer repair business, I explain about Folding to all my customers, and on a service call the other day (running a line to a dedicated Apple TV box, for NetFlix) I found out that the main comp of the house is a 1055T AMD, and the second comp is an Intel Q6600 (I think)

They are letting me fold on them!









Soon my HFM will have 2 more clients, once I get back to there house and set up router port forwards, etc etc


----------



## juano

That's great steve! Just make sure you explain all the possible caveats to them as well as the benefits. Really only the power usage is the only one I would make sure they really understood, the slightly increased chance of failure if you aren't careful with temps and voltage etc, I'm sure you can handle yourself so that it's a non-issue for them to worry about.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Thanks for the advice juano, but I have already explained EVERYTHING to them, still ok with it!


----------



## juano

Nice, make sure to get them a card or something (maybe a certificate of your WUs folded?) on whichever big holiday you celebrate, they seem like nice people.


----------



## Ryahn

EOC

HFM


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeppzer*












umadbro?


----------



## Jeppzer

Sort of. I need more rigs! Why don't I own an internet cafe.


----------



## juano

Cause you're not cool enough. Also Swede.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## juano




----------



## Jeppzer

Man, I'm about 2 million points behind you and steve. 
Stupid weekend! END! So my HS arrives and I can get the dedi up and running!


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


umadbro?











Im mad bro, lmao....I booted into windows to update my bios and when i rebooted into ubuntu and started my client it failed at 94% and then started back at 0


----------



## juano

I'm gonna look through the OP a little bit for people that stopped folding.

FannBlade
SaltWatercooled
Versa
Roke still has points on the board but looks to have stopped folding.
Epona

That's only up to #25 *thebeast* too.







We still have quite a few that are looking really good but we also have some people that are looking really inconsistent as well. I'll look through the rest later.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


I'm gonna look through the OP a little bit for people that stopped folding.

FannBlade
SaltWatercooled
Versa
Roke still has points on the board but looks to have stopped folding.
Epona

That's only up to #25 *thebeast* too.







We still have quite a few that are looking really good but we also have some people that are looking really inconsistent as well. I'll look through the rest later.


Thanks juano, i'll get around to pruning it later today.


----------



## shnur

I just got back at setting up a temporary rig while mine is being upgraded. I'll start kicking in points tonight!


----------



## Ryahn

I feel left out. I put in the application and not on the list. >_>


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


I feel left out. I put in the application and not on the list. >_>


You are only at 13 days 24/7.


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


You are only at 13 days 24/7.










Ah, so I am a day off x.x


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


Ah, so I am a day off x.x


EOC stats uses CST. I think you just closed out day 14.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Lucky, I can't do bigbigadv because my net speed is to slow.










Don't be a baby. I did hugeadv while tethered to my iPhone.

Also steve, I should produce about 4.5 mil points this month









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


EOC stats uses CST. I think you just closed out day 14.










I am 5 hours behind CST but sweet


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


I am 5 hours behind CST but sweet


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=498695


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Don't be a baby. I did hugeadv while tethered to my iPhone.

Also steve, I should produce about 4.5 mil points this month









Sent from my iPhone


Well your currently sitting just shy of 900k points.....
I was also aiming for 4 million points this month, but i might only be able to get 3.something

btw, we are both in the top 20 list now


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


Well your currently sitting just shy of 900k points.....
I was also aiming for 4 million points this month, but i might only be able to get 3.something

btw, we are both in the top 20 list now










I saw that last night. My goal is achieved. Also, says I've got 1.5 months till I pass you. Wonder what it will say after 2600k drops 6903 tonight...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;15233484*
> I saw that last night. My goal is achieved. Also, says I've got 1.5 months till I pass you. Wonder what it will say after 2600k drops 6903 tonight...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


well you are only about 1.5 million away, and currently the ONLY one on my threats list lol


----------



## bfreddyberg

Finally added my name to the list!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=547226


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Don't be a baby. I did hugeadv while tethered to my iPhone.

Also steve, I should produce about 4.5 mil points this month









Sent from my iPhone


Tried that, too far out from the towers to hold any sort of consistently fast connection.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15245958*
> Tried that, too far out from the towers to hold any sort of consistently fast connection.


Perhaps something like this is in order..?

http://www.digitalgalleryindia.com/3g_router.html

http://technojourney.com/trending/what-is-tata-docomo-3g-wi-fi-hub-your-doubts-answered/

Worst case scenario, you could connect something to that WLAN and then bridge the NICs to enable the rest of your LAN to get out over that - or at least your Folding kit....


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Perhaps something like this is in order..?

http://www.digitalgalleryindia.com/3g_router.html

http://technojourney.com/trending/wh...ubts-answered/

Worst case scenario, you could connect something to that WLAN and then bridge the NICs to enable the rest of your LAN to get out over that - or at least your Folding kit....










Thought of that sadly.








My phone (droid X) has the ability to turn itself into a wireless AP like that. Even then I can't constantly get the aprox 350K up I would need for hugeadv.


----------



## XPD541

Thinking about x6 or FX-8150... Hmmmm....


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

x6 1090t, imo. Save yourself the 100$ and buy a better mobo/ram. if money is an issue. If it isn't 8150.


----------



## Klue22

Anyone know how the 8150 performs at folding yet? Last I heard its benches were only around that of the 2500k.


----------



## zodac

2500k level for SMP. Yet to see a well OC'd BD on -bigadv/-hugeadv.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Found some pics on another forum; granted it is a 8130.
1 2


----------



## Erick Silver

Greetings all. While I may not be folding on my 1090t or GTS450 everyday for 24/7(only days I don't fold on those are Wed and Sun for the most part when I am gaming or trying for a stable overclock). My GT240 on the other hand does run 24/7 and while it does not put up the huge numbers like alot of the rest of you guys it does put up numbers.


----------



## Florida_Dan

Figured I'd put in for this as my sig rig hasn't stopped folding (OK, I'm ignoring those unfortunate BSOD incidents) since I started. Though I must say that folding -hugeadv makes my graph on EOC look rather spikey....must find something else to fill in the gaps...


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Get a 460 to fill in the void.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127518


----------



## arvidab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Anyone know how the 8150 performs at folding yet? Last I heard its benches were only around that of the 2500k.


What I've seen, on bigadv and Windows, 5G and crazy [email protected] CL7; http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post15284627
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post15286005

No screen for the TPF numbers but looks to be below X6/2500K. 22k PPD, a stock 2600K gets around 24k in Win right?


----------



## Mr.Steve

My thuban @ 4.1 will get 25K PPD doing regular SMP Wu's...around 35K PPD with a bigadv...and 53K PPD doing a hugeadv

/me is not impressed!


----------



## Erick Silver

Erm. applied for membership last night. has not shown up on the spreadsheet in first post yet. what gives?


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Erm. applied for membership last night. has not shown up on the spreadsheet in first post yet. what gives?


I applied a while ago


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


I applied a while ago


Same! ahah


----------



## Florida_Dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;15330921*
> Get a 460 to fill in the void.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127518


That was the original plan, and then they started swinging the ax at work







(no, no where near _my_ head) but it got me to thinking that I might wanna be a little conservative with where I put my pennies until things settle.

So in the meantime, I whine about the "spikes".


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Awh, That sucks.

What is your 2600K, at? Clock wise?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;15335435*
> Erm. applied for membership last night. has not shown up on the spreadsheet in first post yet. what gives?


I haven't updated it yet.








I'll try to get on that soon.


----------



## onestack

I introduced myself a bit ago in the FAH section and just appd for this group wanted to say Hi!, so, HI!. im not running a huge farm or anything but i am gonna do what points i can!


----------



## Hackcremo

Add me up!!!!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;15330921*
> Get a 460 to fill in the void.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127518


I was gonna say to use Polyfilla....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;15335435*
> Erm. applied for membership last night. has not shown up on the spreadsheet in first post yet. what gives?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn;15335469*
> I applied a while ago


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;15335522*
> Same! ahah


The (GDocs) form goes to a different spreadie to the one that is in the OP, this is so that *Klue* can filter out those who haven't completed the 14 days of Folding, until such time that he gets round to updating the spreadie for the OP......which, I think he said that he's looking to get round to doing.


----------



## Finrond

Oh Hi nude! Im gunning for ya!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;15366333*
> Oh Hi nude! Im gunning for ya!












I can't battle with your PPD anymore...


----------



## Finrond

haha, buy moar hardware! gogo!


----------



## Klue22

So what's the best graphics card now for folding in terms of $/PPD? I'm thinking its probably the 560 Ti but I wanted to check. Suggestions?


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

I'd say the 460. You can find them pretty cheap now.


----------



## csm725

GTX460 used from OCN (even new it still outdoes 560ti's)


----------



## Klue22

Oh the other stipulation is that it must be better than a 9800GX2, what's the 460 do?


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

At least 11,000 PPD, I believe.


----------



## csm725

11-14K (~900mhz PCIEX16 Windows)
Juano has detailed numbers.


----------



## Klue22

That's kind of a meh upgrade over the GX2, may have to spring for something better.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Buy a five eighty then.


----------



## csm725

L2GPU.
590's or bust.
BTW, 460's consume a lot less power than 9800GX2's.


----------



## Klue22

Power usage isn't a concern, price and PPD are.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Buy two GTX 460s. The 560 TIs only produce around 15% more PPD and what 560 TIs are 250? Where 460s are 160?


----------



## Klue22

I thought 560's were around 16k PPD?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


haha, buy moar hardware! gogo!


I have had to cut back a bit as it is - can't afford circa Â£4,500 per year on the leccy bill.......and prices are due to go up (again) too...


----------



## csm725

Assuming ~1GHz core, 560Ti's are just under 15K on the bad WU's (1298,1325pt) and around 18-20K on the gooduns.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Assuming ~1GHz core, 560Ti's are just under 15K on the bad WU's (1298,1325pt) and around 18-20K on the gooduns.


Ah so much better than a 460 then. I'll probably be getting a couple of those.


----------



## csm725

PPD/$ of the 460's is better but the 560Ti's PPD is good.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Hi,

Just to let you guys know that I've updated the 24/7 page on my site...and am working on updating the other pages too...


----------



## Digigami

Looks like something may have gone wrong? index.php is there, but just returns a blank page over here


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;15395030*
> Looks like something may have gone wrong? index.php is there, but just returns a blank page over here


Seems to be working....but the 'home' page is playing up...

http://www.nude-lewd-man.co.uk/24-7/


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;15398412*
> Seems to be working....but the 'home' page is playing up...
> 
> http://www.nude-lewd-man.co.uk/24-7/


Fixed.


----------



## Klue22

OP list cleaned and updated. We lost *21* members due to inactivity.








Additionally, there are probably 10 or so of you who are in danger of being removed if you don't turn in points ASAP. The requirement for staying in the club is having a non-zero graph on EOC, which means you need to have turned in points within the last five weeks and be ideally working towards being 24/7 again. Thanks! And @new members, I'm sorry it took me awhile to add you.


----------



## Hackcremo

how about i running bigadv, the credit only come 2,3 days once.. how it be calculate..


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*


how about i running bigadv, the credit only come 2,3 days once.. how it be calculate..


That's fine, EOC still reports a 24 hour average even for pure bigadv users. I only remove people when they hit aprox 5 weeks of no points at all.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15413901*
> OP list cleaned and updated. We lost *21* members due to inactivity.


Will you be letting me know who to take off the (updated, visually) page on my site...?
http://www.Nude-Lewd-Man.co.uk/24-7 (IIRC)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15415679*
> I only remove people when they hit aprox 5 weeks of no points at all.


...and when you get round to it....


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;15417050*
> ...and when you get round to it....


Lol that too.


----------



## GreenieGriz

Hello,

Just submitted application and thoughts i'd say hello!

I don't produce many points yet, but I always have at least one computer going non-stop. I plan to setup a couple GPU systems dedicated to folding at some point =).


----------



## Klue22

Hey everyone! As you probably know the Forum Folding War has just been announced. I'd like to let you all know that unless you join my team, The Taylor Swift Fanclub, you will be removed from this club. Permanently. That is all.









Link to team thread


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Hey everyone! As you probably know the Forum Folding War has just been announced. I'd like to let you all know that unless you join my team, The Taylor Swift Fanclub, you will be removed from this club. Permanently. That is all.









Link to team thread


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-zim-team.html

DOOM!


----------



## zodac

For the record, he can't remove you for that reason.









If he did, I'd just remove the club.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


For the record, he can't remove you for that reason.









If he did, I'd just remove the club.










My club, I can do whatever I want.


----------



## zodac

My forum; so can I.


----------



## omega17

Bai club!!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My forum; so can I.

























But you won't.


----------



## zodac

As long as you don't.

See how it works?


----------



## Klue22

The only thing I rely on you for is the official status, me removing members for not joining my team isn't against the TOS, thus you can't remove my thread.


----------



## zodac

But the official status protects you from other things. Without that, who knows what might happen to this thread...

Your call.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But the official status protects you from other things. Without that, who knows what might happen to this thread...

Your call.










ooooooo a challenge! 
Where is juano? he'd be eating this up right now.


----------



## zodac

Not a challenge; a threat.

Your inability to differentiate the two says a lot. Specifically, why you're heading the _Taylor Swift_ FFW team.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not a challenge; a threat.

Your inability to differentiate the two says a lot. Specifically, why you're heading the _Winning_ FFW team.


Your threatening me? I'm pretty sure that's against the TOS, bad zodac! bad!
Also, fixed.


----------



## zodac

Find in the ToS where it says I can't threaten people.

There's also no rule saying one member can't move another member's thread to another section... or do other devious things to it.


----------



## matroska

_*Delivers popcorn*_

I'll be a few weeks without throwing points regularly








I'll throw a few WUs to the FaT, but apart from that, not much, if any...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



You respect the site, its management and its members
You do not troll or attempt to stir up trouble within the community


Threatening isn't very respectful. /win


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Bai club!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Threatening isn't very respectful. /win


Nor is removing people from this club because they didn't join your team.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nor is removing people from this club because they didn't join your team.










Officially it will be because I don't believe they're folding 24/7....but you and I will know the real reason.


----------



## zodac

And I'll make something up for the removal of this thread too.


----------



## Klue22

Bah, I'll just go over your head and get someone to restore it.


----------



## csm725

Who should I side with, Klue or Z? Klue gave me $50. I choose Klue.


----------



## zodac

There are ways to hard delete things around here you know.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Who should I side with, Klue or Z? Klue gave me $50. I choose Klue.


Awesome.








To show my gratitude I've highlighted your name in the OP for being an awesome person. Z's name has been highlighted in red because he's mean.


----------



## zodac

I like red.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


There are ways to hard delete things around here you know.










Not for you though.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Awesome.








To show my gratitude I've highlighted your name in the OP for being an awesome person. Z's name has been highlighted in red because he's mean.










z's name should be in pink


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Not for you though.










If you say so.


----------



## csm725

If I didn't swear my undying allegiance to my love icey and to recruit Boxxy folders, I would help you out. On one condition. Citra is not allowed.


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15422074*
> Hey everyone! As you probably know the Forum Folding War has just been announced. I'd like to let you all know that unless you join my team, The Taylor Swift Fanclub, you will be removed from this club. Permanently. That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to team thread


I hate country music, and by extension, everyone who performs it, is involved with bringing it into existence, or promoting it, so I won't be joining your other club.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleal;15428540*
> I hate country music, and by extension, everyone who performs it, is involved with bringing it into existence, or promoting it, so I won't be joining your other club.


I understand, the assassins are en route to your house as we speak.


----------



## csm725

Klue, you shouldn't tell the victim that he's about to die.


----------



## Klue22

Who said anything about killing?


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15428771*
> I understand, the assassins are en route to your house as we speak.


I'm more well armed than the per capita average for my state, and am well versed in their use.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleal;15428540*
> I hate country music, and by extension, everyone who performs it, is involved with bringing it into existence, or promoting it, so I won't be joining your other club.


I'm with ya on the country thing, but Taylor Swift is smokin'.....

Sent from my Epic 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75;15437827*
> I'm with ya on the country thing, but Taylor Swift is smokin'.....
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4G using Tapatalk


Finally at least someone who partially agrees with me. Will you join my team?


----------



## jcharlesr75

I dont have any idea what this forum folding war is all about,.....explain!


----------



## derickwm

It's like the foldathon...but instead competition among each other. amirite?


----------



## Klue22

Here is a link to the main thread. In a nutshell its an anual competition between various sections of OCN. It's probably the most anticipated folding event all year because it really brings the community together. Here is a link to my team.


----------



## omega17

Trouble is everyone goes mad posting here and it drops their PPD









Everyone find an old laptop / smartphone / tablet to post here on


----------



## derickwm

I see what you did there klu

Check the link in my sig for the winning team


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15438185*
> I see what you did there klu
> 
> Check the link in my sig for the winning team


Winning team?








Please...your gonna be dead in the water before it even starts.


----------



## derickwm

Pshh please. You cannot surpass the Zim!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15438258*
> Pshh please. You cannot surpass the Zim!


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15437953*
> Finally at least someone who partially agrees with me. Will you join my team?


No, I will join team Intel. Taylor Swift is indeed hot, but i gotta stick with what truly pays da bills.....


----------



## zodac

Ha, burn.


----------



## derickwm

Nice avy change z


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, so *Klue* now has access to make changes to the 24/7 page on my site....you've been warned...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15438602*
> Nice avy change z


I know.


----------



## omega17

Oh dear.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75;15438564*
> No, I will join team Intel. Taylor Swift is indeed hot, but i gotta stick with what truly pays da bills.....


Intel?!?! How boring.....

Anyway I thought I would share few pictures with you all....







































































































:


----------



## Citra

+1

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D with Tapatalk


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15440460*
> Intel?!?! How boring.....
> 
> Anyway I thought I would share few pictures with you all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


She's not bad, but I've seen plenty prettier IRL...

Actually, she looks like one of my ex-es...


----------



## derickwm

Really you quoted all of the pictures on the same page -___-


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Intel?!?! How boring.....

Anyway I thought I would share few pictures with you all...
*...snip pretty pics*







:


Yeah but ZIM!!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


She's not bad, but I've seen plenty prettier IRL...


Yea but I'm relatively sure they didn't look like boxxy either?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Yea but I'm relatively sure they didn't look like boxxy either?










I honestly have no idea who/what this "boxxy" is..

EDIT:
I just did a Google search and the ~32nd image is a bit disturbing...









Seriously, I have no idea what that is about....


----------



## derickwm

If you're going to fold for girls, at least do it for LIGHTS.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I honestly have no idea who/what this "boxxy" is..

EDIT:
I just did a Google search and the ~32nd image is a bit disturbing...









Seriously, I have no idea what that is about....


At least somebody besides me in this club is still sane.








Who will you be folding for in the FFW? (Hint* Look at my sig







)


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


If you're going to fold for girls, at least do it for LIGHTS.










"Lights"..?









I gave up smoking a few years ago, but even then I wasn't smoking "lights" anyway...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


At least somebody besides me in this club is still sane.








Who will you be folding for in the FFW? (Hint* Look at my sig







)


Meh, don't have time for more threads..!







I'm just Folding away and fiddling with my sites...







Oh, and a bit of "work" too...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*









"Lights"..?









I gave up smoking a few years ago, but even then I wasn't smoking "lights" anyway...










Lol


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Meh, don't have time for more threads..!







I'm just Folding away and fiddling with my sites...







Oh, and a bit of "work" too...










No problem, just go to my team thread (sig link) enter your username into the signup form and your good to go. Nothing more to worry about after that.


----------



## derickwm

Why fold for a country singer when you could fold for DOOOOOOOM. Doesn't that sound like more fun than a screechy girl who sings about love?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Lol

*boxxxy pics sniped*


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Why fold for a country singer when you could fold for DOOOOOOOM. Doesn't that sound like more fun than a screechy girl who sings about love?










That just sounds like it is going to end very badly....


----------



## Caleal

Well, the country singer is pretty, but way to young to be interesting to me.

Boxxy is also to young to be interesting, and also has pictures out with her in the classic a Che Guevara type hat and pose. Total deal killer for me, but political discussions are not what this board is about, so I'll leave it at that...


----------



## shlunky

Did the application last night, but I forgot to post here to say hello.

Hello

lol

Can't wait to get the 24/7 rig up so I can let the laptop relax from that burden.

Â§


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Hello OCN team members. My name is Heedehcheenuh (Native American for {Sun Bird}). Some know me as Chuck D. I have been folding 24/7 short of power outages and router problems for the past 3+ years. My mother past from massive heart failure and diabetes at the age of 49. I currently have a severe case of RA myself (Stage3-4) that drives me to fold even harder for more answers to cures. Some of the research we have been working on and turning in has helped to find new medication as well as approaches to working with some of the health issues today. I thank each and everyone of you for working to help find cures. Please forgive my typo errors (Fingers not as straight as they supposed to be







) but I am trying.

24/7 OCN Style

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Klue22

Hey! I'm sorry for your loss but its awesome that your folding.








I'll get you added shortly.


----------



## derickwm

Oh I forgot, you can add me to this list as well. I'll be folding as long as I have hardware to fold on with. I might be taking a quick break around late November/Early December as I try to get my current rig sold so I can upgrade to my X79/quad sli setup. Once that build is done then there will be no interruptions


----------



## Klue22

Sorry your on the spoon team, no can-do.









EDIT: Hahaha spoon team, what I meant to say....
Sorry your on the doom team, no can-do.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;15444942*
> I honestly have no idea who/what this "boxxy" is..


Same here I thought boxxy = Zodac, lol!!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15466642*
> Sorry your on the spoon team, no can-do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hahaha spoon team, what I meant to say....
> Sorry your on the doom team, no can-do.


Lol I was wondering about that









Submitted anyway


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15422089*
> For the record, he can't remove you for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he did, I'd just remove the club.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15422175*
> My club, I can do whatever I want.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15422184*
> My forum; so can I.


Quoting the above for its irony.


----------



## zodac

Ahh, silly newbie Mod... you have rules to follow. Strict rules.

I can weave around them.


----------



## Klue22

Also, sorry 'bout editing your post...Darn edit button is where the quote button used to be.


----------



## zodac

Haha, yeah. When I became Editor I did that to people, but didn't change their posts.

Just to mess around with them.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15477177*
> Haha, yeah. When I became Editor I did that to people, but didn't change their posts.
> 
> Just to mess around with them.


Sadly most probably didn't even notice.


----------



## zodac

Oh, they did. And hilarious PM conversations ensued. Then I did it again and laughed at them.

Shame you can't do that, isn't it?


----------



## csm725

What!?
Since when is klue a mod!?!?!?
Holy poop!


----------



## zodac

Since an hour ago? Ish.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15477245*
> What!?
> Since when is klue a mod!?!?!?
> Holy poop!


This.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15477245*
> Holy poop!


qft


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15477233*
> Oh, they did. And hilarious PM conversations ensued. Then I did it again and laughed at them.
> 
> Shame you can't do that, isn't it?


I could, but I'm not you. Cruel and cold-hearted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15477245*
> What!?
> Since when is klue a mod!?!?!?
> Holy poop!


Crazy world isn't it?


----------



## zodac

And bound by strict rules, as I said.

Ha, it's gonna be fun with you around; Blitz has been on his own around here for too long.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15477299*
> And bound by strict rules, as I said.
> 
> Ha, it's gonna be fun with you around; Blitz has been on his own around here for too long.


Oh I agree. Certainly makes some of your ahem, statements, towards me a lot less threatening.


----------



## zodac

How so? *I'm* not covered by those rules.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15477365*
> How so? *I'm* not covered by those rules.


To what rules are you referring?


----------



## zodac

Well, as a Moderator, you not only have to enforce the rules by weeding out the people who break them, but also need to follow those rules as closely as possible; you can't really be a bad role model, can you?

Plus, you have new abilities now. You can't just use them as you please; there are circumstances and procedures to using them all. Plus, logs are made for all of those actions.

It's all explained in the Staff section; rulesbooks and whatnot.


----------



## omega17

This exchange of ideas makes me want to be an Editor even more


----------



## zodac

"ideas"?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15477447*
> Well, as a Moderator, you not only have to enforce the rules by weeding out the people who break them, *but also need to follow those rules as closely as possible; you can't really be a bad role model*, can you?
> 
> Plus, you have new abilities now. *You can't just use them as you please*; there are circumstances and procedures to using them all. Plus, logs are made for all of those actions.
> 
> It's all explained in the Staff section; rulesbooks and whatnot.


Thanks mom.








Yes I've been reading over those for the past hour now, and I'd say the *bold* text applies to you as well.


----------



## omega17

Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15477551*
> Thanks mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I've been reading over those for the past hour now, and I'd say the *bold* text applies to you as well.


This is what I mean.

Mods have no fun, and all the hassle.

Editors have fun, mess with peoples heads, and get in no trouble. Ever.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15477551*
> Thanks mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I've been reading over those for the past hour now, and I'd say the *bold* text applies to you as well.


Yes and no. Been around long enough to "work" the system.

I usually get what I want.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;15477552*
> Yes.


Explain.


----------



## omega17

I did. If you or Klue did your job properly, you'd have seen that


----------



## jck




----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;15477589*
> I did. If you or Klue did your job properly, you'd have seen that


I posted before your second post.









And you know if you became an Editor you'd essentially be working for me? Meaning I'd mess around with you *a lot* more than you would to other people.


----------



## jck

*makes notes...*


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15477570*
> Yes and no. Been around long enough to "work" the system.


----------



## zodac

You'll find out soon enough.


----------



## csm725

Z, you do realize if Tator makes me his KB editor, I'm just as powerful as you?
Now before you go trash talking, just think, I would be leaving [email protected] section - one less trowl to deal with


----------



## zodac

csm, you wouldn't be as powerful, for two reasons:

1) You'd be a newb, and wouldn't know what you were doing. Experience is pretty handy.









2) The KB section? Far less active than the Folding section, and as such, you'd have a lot less influence than I would.

So you'd have the same _abilities_ as I would (besides my awesome Folding Editor specific ones), but nowhere near the same _power_.


----------



## csm725

So you admit I'll be chosen?








That's true, you pretty much replaced LilChris and rose to power, and I don't anticipate you stepping down any time soon.
Hey, but my mission is to make the KB section active, and I have ideas.


----------



## zodac

When did I admit that? I don't know the KB section well enough.

And I was around before Chris, not the other way.


----------



## csm725

You don't need to know the section well, you know me well enough to realize I am superior to any and all other applicants.

And meh. My head does not function chronologically at midnight.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15477856*
> So you admit I'll be chosen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, you pretty much replaced LilChris and rose to power, and I don't anticipate you stepping down any time soon.
> Hey, but my mission is to make the KB section active, and I have ideas.











zodac was here a looonnnggg time before Chris. There have been several editors come and go since zodac rose to power.


----------



## csm725

Leave me alone.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15478040*
> You don't need to know the section well, you know me well enough to realize *I am superior to any and all other applicants*.


No... no I don't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15478055*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zodac was here a looonnnggg time before Chris. There have been several editors come and go since zodac rose to power.


Two have come in. Four have gone out.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15478092*
> No... no I don't.
> 
> Two have come in. Four have gone out.


markt
chris
mmx+
and....?


----------



## csm725

I am superior. Face the facts. Prove to me I am not.








E - Klue, mortimersnerd.








Even I knew that


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15478145*
> markt
> chris
> mmx+
> and....?


mortimersnerd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15478151*
> I am superior. Face the facts. Prove to me I am not.


1) Your unorganised sig.
2) Your terrible avatar, basically saying your name over and over again.
3) Your pathetic attempts at trolling, which after a while become boring and predictable.

I have more, but I have things to do.


----------



## csm725

Pathetic attemps at trolling?








That hurt.


----------



## zodac

Just calling it as I see it.


----------



## csm725

Too bad. I have helped people out too, ya know?


----------



## zodac

That's not trolling...


----------



## csm725

No. I just said if I feel like it I help people out.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, that counts for nothing.


----------



## omega17

So what's the structure going to be once they decide on a new [email protected] Editor?

Is this just to replace the lil one?


----------



## zodac

Can't say anything until it's confirmed.


----------



## omega17




----------



## zodac




----------



## omega17




----------



## Klue22

Nobody wants to be editor because they would just end up being a slave to zodac.


----------



## zodac

Yup... Mods definitely don't have that happen to them.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## mach1

Wow... is this the 24/7 lounge now?

Klue, congrats on the mod title


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Wow... is this the 24/7 lounge now?

Klue, congrats on the mod title










Thanks!


----------



## mach1

If I put one machine on Ploofy_Folders for the ffw.. would it count for your team?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;15485760*
> If I put one machine on Ploofy_Folders for the ffw.. would it count for your team?


Probably not sense we're not using that username.








See my user title for the one to use.


----------



## Erick Silver

How am I not in this club? Add me!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=496880

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38039606/Folding/summary.html


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;15516190*
> How am I not in this club? Add me!
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=496880
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38039606/Folding/summary.html


Check member #108


----------



## XPD541

We need more members here. Yessireee.


----------



## Erick Silver

Well frak me. I guess I did join. LOL


----------



## hertz9753

Nobody folds 24/7. Check my stats.







Keep it coming people.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;15516767*
> Nobody folds 24/7. Check my stats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it coming people.










I always have at least one client going 24/7....


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15516856*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have at least one client going 24/7....


That was a joke.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560825


----------



## 5prout

Hey guys! in another 11 days I will be able to join


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Recently built a dedicated 24/7 2600k folding rig running Ubuntu 11.x and folding huge adv 24/7.

Links:
HFM
EOC


----------



## amang

Hey guys, count me in.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amang*


Hey guys, count me in.










No!


----------



## amang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


No!


















Thank you, Mr. Swift...


----------



## 5prout

one more week!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;15554837*
> Thank you, Mr. Swift...


Well I _do_ plan on marrying her some day so I guess that name isn't _entirely_ inaccurate...


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15560511*
> Well I _do_ plan on marrying her some day so I guess that name isn't _entirely_ inaccurate...


I live not far from where she grew up


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I used to live incredibly close to where I grew up...


----------



## stu.

I'm hoping to have finally reached stability on my newest rig. 2 computers in my tiny room is creating a sleeping problem though... Need to figure out a solution to that.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Sleep in a different room..?

Move the machines to another room..?


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;15574376*
> Sleep in a different room..?
> 
> Move the machines to another room..?


The only other place where I have access to an electrical socket with "three prongs" is next to my stove/oven.

I'm not so sure how safe I feel about leaving my computer there.

Sucks living in old apartments. :\


----------



## XPD541

There are people in here. People folding 24/7.
These people are the best of all OCN.
This is not up for debate.









On topic:

Stu: Do your outlets have the ground witre in the socket, but not actually have the plug-in parts that HAVE ground? Because if the wiring is there, you could always just select the outlet of your choice and run out to the hardware store for a replacement socket/bracket. That, I think, would be the simplest solution.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=325976
http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1232758

Trying to get those WU's going hahaha

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Why hello there guys


----------



## stu.

I've come up with a parts list that is within my price range to grab every couple of months...

Trying to figure out if I should do this, or build my savings account for my new apartment next May... :\


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Haven't looked at the link, but I think plan A is the better option...


----------



## timmyfingaz

hey just added myself to the list. i really like folding, its cool we can use our equipment for medical science


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.;15604942*
> I've come up with a parts list that is within my price range to grab every couple of months...
> 
> Trying to figure out if I should do this, or build my savings account for my new apartment next May... :\


When you have to choose between folding equipment and shelter... well... Welcome to the club


----------



## rockosmodlife

Just applied









I 24/7 fold on a spare rig, only GPU on a 8800GTS


----------



## stu.

I still haven't been added?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.;15625273*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't been added?


Your folding for BBQ.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;15628224*
> Your folding for BBQ.












Some of us need to feed ourselves in order to fold! :[


----------



## hertz9753

Both of you are folding for the wrong team.


----------



## BaByBlue69

yessssss























The million, The million, The million, The million:cheers:


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69;15630166*
> yessssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The million, The million, The million, The million:cheers:


Congrats Bluedinette!


----------



## BaByBlue69

Thank you


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Just so you know.... as soon as I get my new sig rig up and running I WILL be applying to enter this club =D


----------



## 5prout

Hey guys! I finally am joining the club







!


----------



## viper522

Hey all, started this Folding addiction about a month ago and haven't stopped since, all for OCN. Participated in Oct. FAT and now Nov. FFW. Folding 24/7 started on my Dell SC420 P4 server, then modded the mobo to accept a full x16 card (when you take a hot knife to mobo for ppd, you're addicted) and installed a spare HD 3870, and just this weekend scored a free 9800GT and OC it to replace the Radeon. Also run a number of VMs and other CPUs now 24/7 and bring on more for special folding events. Since I don't have any truly epic hardware, I have to run nearly 30 clients to make any impact, and managing them all is time consuming so I only bring them all online for events.


----------



## Citra

Dust accumulates really quickly on 24/7 rigs...


----------



## omega17

Not with filters on your intakes it doesn't


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper522*
> 
> Hey all, started this Folding addiction about a month ago and haven't stopped since, all for OCN. Participated in Oct. FAT and now Nov. FFW. Folding 24/7 started on my Dell SC420 P4 server, then modded the mobo to accept a full x16 card (when you take a hot knife to mobo for ppd, you're addicted) and installed a spare HD 3870, and just this weekend scored a free 9800GT and OC it to replace the Radeon. Also run a number of VMs and other CPUs now 24/7 and bring on more for special folding events. Since I don't have any truly epic hardware, I have to run nearly 30 clients to make any impact, and managing them all is time consuming so I only bring them all online for events.


I remember a couple of years ago that I was running ~200 single core clients (spread over ~40 networks) and was raking in a shade over 60l PPD and getting just over a million per month... *THAT* takes some managing... Didn't last very long, and within about a week of them closing I heard that I could have been running SMP clients instead.......which, I'm guessing, would have prolly given me nearer to 6 million in a month - as they were all 4/8 thread machines, and some were clustered... One network had 9 rigs, all with 8-core server CPUs, so instead of having 9 x "-smp 8" clients, it was using 72 'basic' clients instead each one getting less than 100 points per WU...


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*
> 
> I remember a couple of years ago that I was running ~200 single core clients (spread over ~40 networks) and was raking in a shade over 60l PPD and getting just over a million per month... *THAT* takes some managing... Didn't last very long, and within about a week of them closing I heard that I could have been running SMP clients instead.......which, I'm guessing, would have prolly given me nearer to 6 million in a month - as they were all 4/8 thread machines, and some were clustered... One network had 9 rigs, all with 8-core server CPUs, so instead of having 9 x "-smp 8" clients, it was using 72 'basic' clients instead each one getting less than 100 points per WU...


DOH! That sounds like you threw a stress-test blanket over an entire neighborhood. Did the kW/h rate from the local power utility go up unreasonably often because of you? hah


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

The rigs were spread over a good area - most of the UK, but mainly in the Greater London vicinity - but none on the LANs were less than ~0.25 miles from any other network...


----------



## benpack101

I'm joining, I'm currently folding on laptops, but I hope to be moving over to a desktop soon!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560197


----------



## axipher

I guess I'll join:

Don't Click Me!

Hopefully my house doesn't get raided again by cops looking for a grow-op...


----------



## arvidab

Welcome!
So how does that 8150 handle the folds?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Welcome!
> So how does that 8150 handle the folds?


Pretty good, I was averaging 15k PPD a day at 18 hours a day folding. Just had it running in Windows on regular BIGADV's though, haven;t experiemented with Linux 12-core trick on it.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Welcome!
> So how does that 8150 handle the folds?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good, I was averaging 15k PPD a day at 18 hours a day folding. Just had it running in Windows on regular BIGADV's though, haven;t experiemented with Linux 12-core trick on it.
Click to expand...

Seems rather low considering I was getting 28k on -bigadv in Windows on my 2600k







and some would say 28k ppd is low for a 2600k doing bigadv.


----------



## axipher

Well, that was with 7 threads since I dedicated 1 thread to my 6870 which was getting ~10k PPD. I never even got any bigadv units if I recall correctly. I think I got one 6900 unit that barely finished by the deadline because of a 24 hours downtime


----------



## PR-Imagery

Same here on my rig, run a few programs on the last thread, but that 24hrs not running would definitely cut into it.


----------



## tatubom1

i am in


----------



## Nnimrod

I can haz club?


----------



## hertz9753

Klue22, please respond to the people that want to join your 24/7 club.


----------



## Klue22

OP list update!








some people removed.








More were added though.


----------



## axipher

*I'm in*


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *I'm in*


Fill out the application in the OP.


----------



## Nnimrod

Hey, I'm on the list twice because I accidentally hit enter when the app was partly filled out the first time. So you can just delete the one where it says my folding name is "n".


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> OP list update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More were added though.


Did you update the page on my site too..?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*
> 
> Did you update the page on my site too..?


Oh....no...ooops.
Try to get on that I shall.


----------



## axipher

I filled it out







I'm almost officially in


----------



## BOB850123

I noticed that myself and Amang are both on the list twice.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> I noticed that myself and Amang are both on the list twice.


Fixed,
I guess signing up twice is fun?


----------



## csm725

Klue, go PM Chipp and tell him to get rid of you 25mil badge, lol.


----------



## Klue22

But it looks so neat!


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Fixed,
> I guess signing up twice is fun?


I think that I signed up once and did not show up on the list for a long time. Thinking that I had done something wrong I went ahead and signed up again. Guess I just need to be more patient.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> But it looks so neat!


I agree with you.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> But it looks so neat!


I want 2 too.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I want 2 too.


Your wish has been granted.


----------



## omega17

Oh dear...


----------



## Citra

No comment.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> No comment.


http://www.customtreasures.net/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=3089

It was just a joke. One of my nieces wants one of these.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Count me in
EOC Link


----------



## WonderMutt

How did I just now find this??? I'm so in, just filled out the app!


----------



## CTRLurself

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=495809

btw, glad to see Zodac put back that hot pic of herself


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=495809
> btw, glad to see Zodac put back that hot pic of herself


Did she? {off to find pic of zodac}

EDIT: Assuming you are talking about her profile pic, she reminds me a lot of that hot chick from The Guild, Codex.


----------



## notyettoday

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=571461 I've been folding for a while, off and on, but OCN lit the fire under me. I have 38 ghz of computing power working on [email protected] right now. Glad to be on the team.


----------



## neurotix

Hey all,

I fold 24/7 on my sig rig. I'm in the team competition as the AMD GPU folder for Brass Bottom Boys (6870).

Glad to join. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=570186

Hopefully when I get my 1090T and g.skill 1866 this week my GPU's production will increase.


----------



## WonderMutt

Anyone know how long it takes to get added to the member list? I filled it out over 3 weeks ago and still don't show on it??


----------



## arvidab

Klue is slacking...


----------



## WonderMutt

I see this.


----------



## zodac

Someone should co-ordinate a mass PM to him.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Someone should co-ordinate a mass PM to him.


Yeah *somebody* should


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Yeah *somebody* should


Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling*
> 
> Thanks for volunteering!


Lol I would but what am I gonna say "Shame on you for disappearing for a while"? Plus zodac does angry better than the rest of us.


----------



## csm725

Should we change thread ownership? It would require a GDocs permissions change too.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'd do it ('own' the thread) if wanted... I've already got the 24/7 Folders' HFM page on my site...


----------



## csm725

I'm good with NLM doing it.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Lol I would but what am I gonna say "Shame on you for disappearing for a while"? Plus *zodac does angry better than the rest of us.*


^^Very true!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I'm good with NLM doing it.


^^ I second this motion!


----------



## Klue22

Oh I see how it is...I take some time off from OCN for a couple weeks and everyone goes bonkers. Nice to know I'm loved so much.








Also, from now on complainers will be kicked out of the club unless you pay the reinstatement fee of 3-5 cookies. That is all.


----------



## csm725

Why am I not in the OP?


----------



## Erick Silver

Cuz yer a trowl.

Seriously though. I have no idea.

Quote:


> Also, in addition to filling out the application it would be nice if everyone made a friendly post saying hello.


*stands at podium on stage* Hi. Mine name is Erick and I am a Foldaholic.


----------



## csm725

Nice to see you Erick.
Klue removed me when I wasn't folding, he'll add me back now.
*cough*
That's your cue, klue.


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL Post edit! I have been a member for some time now


----------



## csm725

Hello my name is csm and I am a Foldaholic.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hello CSM and welcome to the furthering of your addiction!

BTW Laundromatic bites!
(OMG I did a Google search of Laundromatic and you guys are 5th on the search list.....No Comment)


----------



## Klue22

Erick I think that is actually the third time you've applied.


----------



## Erick Silver

Actually thats not an application post. I have been a member for some time. I was just reintroducing myself. LOL


----------



## WonderMutt

Well, since we're doing intros...

High, my name is WonderMutt and I too am a foldaholic. I look forward to furthering my addiction with you fine people!


----------



## arvidab

Ohai, WM.

My name is Arvid and I'm an advanced Foldaholic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hello CSM and welcome to the furthering of your addiction!
> 
> BTW Laundromatic bites!
> (OMG I did a Google search of Laundromatic and you guys are 5th on the search list.....No Comment)


Meanwhile, The Royal Navy isn't even on the first ten pages.


----------



## csm725

Come on man, add me to OP already


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Come on man, add me to OP already


Still waiting on two weeks of folding


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Still waiting on two weeks of folding


From csm, really!!??







Guess the 9 million point badge isn't enough proof!?

Anyway, just saw that I'm on the list!!









Good luck, csm, hope you can show 2 weeks of solid folding! Actually, no I don't, Laundromatic is leading Full Auto right now, so I'm kinda hoping you don't get that 2 weeks!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> From csm, really!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the 9 million point badge isn't enough proof!?
> Anyway, just saw that I'm on the list!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, csm, hope you can show 2 weeks of solid folding! Actually, no I don't, Laundromatic is leading Full Auto right now, so I'm kinda hoping you don't get that 2 weeks!


CSM has been giving me trouble recently. It's only fair.


----------



## csm725

I have a 6903 dropping in 50 hours... should widen our lead up a bit.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 6903 dropping in 50 hours... should widen our lead up a bit.


I vote no for csm. He is a trowel and likes to taunt people.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I vote no for csm. He is a trowel and likes to taunt people.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*


Sorry csm, I'm living with this.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560825


----------



## csm725

lol... nice.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> lol... nice.


I can see it now. The people zodak passed thread.


----------



## juano

You think it will keep that up for a month? I don't think so.

I can't wait for the I passed zodac thread after z's unceremonious fall from grace. That's why I gave it a HPCS code so it would be all the sweeter when I pass it.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

So, I upgraded from my i5-650 rig... to a z68 board... have my son's i3 in right now... in 24 hours I pulled 10k points! WOOT. Can't wait till tomorrow night when my 2500k comes from ups and from a 550 ti to a 570. Man I am so happy about that.
With my old 650 I was averaging 4k \ day.


----------



## derickwm

You will see a very nice increase


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I can't wait for the I passed zodac thread after z's unceremonious fall from grace. That's why I gave it a HPCS code so it would be all the sweeter when I pass it.


I applied for that HPCS thing, but haven't had a response yet...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*
> 
> I applied for that HPCS thing, but haven't had a response yet...


Same,
I feel like....I'm not cool anymore.


----------



## csm725

You aren't.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> You aren't.


Cooler than you!


----------



## csm725

Falsities.


----------



## WonderMutt

This thread is cracking me up!


----------



## XPD541

Anyone know if I can get -bigadv units for my i7-920 under linux at 4ghz?
If so, will they finish in time?


----------



## zodac

Can you complete them, yes.

Can you get them, no.


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*
> 
> I applied for that HPCS thing, but haven't had a response yet...


My guess is that if you applied about 2 wees ago you should see the invites within a week. From their twitter feed it looks like they are getting close to giving more out


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> My guess is that if you applied about 2 wees ago you should see the invites within a week. From their twitter feed it looks like they are getting close to giving more out










This I need!!!


----------



## axipher

Got my second flame









And got my Maximus Gene III board, now just waiting on an i7-875k, then 7970 is next on the list.


----------



## Timbojones

Just got around $700 for my birthday do you reakon you guys could give me some tips on how to put that towards folding? I already have a GTX 470 ATM but I don't have a SLI board. Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## juano

Hold onto it for another 7 weeks and get a 3770k with a SLI capable board. You could then add another 470. Of course you'd also want to keep the AMD x6 still folding as well.


----------



## Timbojones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Hold onto it for another 7 weeks and get a 3770k with a SLI capable board. You could then add another 470. Of course you'd also want to keep the AMD x6 still folding as well.


Hmmmm good idea thanks but I'm kind of looking at buying a tv. I will hold it for a while then.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timbojones*
> 
> do you reakon you guys could give me some tips on how to put that towards folding?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timbojones*
> 
> I'm kind of looking at buying a tv.


I don't know how well the TV will fold.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

imo we need a new lounge i promise pat will be good


----------



## theamdman

in


----------



## odin2free

Cool well have right now one ps3 folding...
will have to build a new computer when i get the chance just for folding and design solar power converters so i can utilize that for free and fold forever (when the sun shines at least)
so excited everytime i go to check The WU increase and gets me pumped again to do more reasearch

Thanks kats for making one of my ps3 be utilized for this brilliant stuff..


----------



## Zaphodb2002

Hi everybody, I'm just getting started with folding, only on day 3, but I've got my sig rig down there folding 24/7, and don't forsee taking it down except to work inside it occasionally. This folding thing is very cool, excited to be a part of it. Once I've been going for the requisite 2 weeks, I'd like to join the club!

Quick question: I know it's been addressed in other posts, but I'm currently running Windows v7 to fold, and I have to disable SLI to be able to use my computer. I've looked into it, and it seems the options are:

A) use FAH_GPU_Tracker_v2 (or whatever it's called) instead of v7, this does manage the SMP as well, right?

or

B) set up independent GPU clients.

A seems like a simpler solution, and I'll be trying it this afternoon when I get off work. Is there any significant downside to using it over the independent clients?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaphodb2002*
> 
> Hi everybody, I'm just getting started with folding, only on day 3, but I've got my sig rig down there folding 24/7, and don't forsee taking it down except to work inside it occasionally. This folding thing is very cool, excited to be a part of it. Once I've been going for the requisite 2 weeks, I'd like to join the club!
> Quick question: I know it's been addressed in other posts, but I'm currently running Windows v7 to fold, and I have to disable SLI to be able to use my computer. I've looked into it, and it seems the options are:
> A) use FAH_GPU_Tracker_v2 (or whatever it's called) instead of v7, this does manage the SMP as well, right?
> or
> B) set up independent GPU clients.
> A seems like a simpler solution, and I'll be trying it this afternoon when I get off work. Is there any significant downside to using it over the independent clients?


I honestly have no klue (see what I did?) since I've always used individual clients. I love HFM and so I guess that's why I do it.


----------



## Zaphodb2002

Well, I switched over to FAH GPU Tracker, and SLI doesn't seem to interfere with it now. So good stuff.

Also, my PPD seems to have gone from ~28k to ~49k! The GPU's are actually working at 99% load now, was around 85%, and the TPF on them has dropped from 10m to 3m. Sweet. My SMP is going much slower now, 12m instead of 9m I had with v7, but I have -advmethods and -bigadv enabled now, so maybe that's why it's doing that. Either way, huge increase in PPD, and I can use my SLI again.


----------



## juano

I'd remove the advmethods from the CPU, the WUs in there don't really offer a benefit to CPU folding. And the GPU increase was just because of the different WUs, I'd bet you were on a 764X WU before but are now on a 803X on the GPU.


----------



## Zaphodb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'd remove the advmethods from the CPU, the WUs in there don't really offer a benefit to CPU folding. And the GPU increase was just because of the different WUs, I'd bet you were on a 764X WU before but are now on a 803X on the GPU.


That was true. Still learning a lot about this folding deal. I had an issue where my GPU's were only completing one WU and then shutting down as well, but I seem to have resolved it by updating to the latest beta driver and/or telling my computer not to turn off the monitors ever. Not sure which one fixed it, but it seems like everything's working smoothly now.


----------



## crystalhand

both of those should actually solve the problems. The 295 drivers required you to keep the monitor on and the new drivers will not cause this problem anyways.


----------



## Zaphodb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> both of those should actually solve the problems. The 295 drivers required you to keep the monitor on and the new drivers will not cause this problem anyways.


Lol well good. I was actually on 296.10 though when the issue was occurring, so seems like the latest stable is also an issue, at least for some. Just for posterity. Beta (301 something) drivers seem okay.


----------



## BWG

I want in! I am beating you klue22


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I want in! I am beating you klue22


Klue only posts about once a month.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I want in! I am beating you klue22











I'll be fixing that soon enough!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be fixing that soon enough!


So you will be posting more?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> So you will be posting more?


Maybe...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my q6600 while not a ton of points is a dedicated 24/7 folding box and right now i have a 2500k,2600k,i7930,8800gt,6950 all folding 24/7 to.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=284325


----------



## slurpee1080

I've been a member of OCN for a while, lurk mostly. I've been folding for team ocn the past few months, I'll check my signature pc specs after I post this, but what I've been folding on is an athlon x2 4450e on SMP along with a GT220 folding. this is my media center pc and it folds 24/7.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Klue only posts about once a month.


Its been over a month...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Its been over a month...


Yea I was thinking about bumping this thread the other day...


----------



## BWG

I was thinking about you thinking before you thought about bumping it.


----------



## ElementR

Whats folding anyways?


----------



## axipher

Who wants some new monthly challenges for folding?


----------



## BWG

I might depending on what the challenges manual says


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Who wants some new monthly challenges for folding?


One folding editor already ran off. Trying to scare off another by volunteering them to run this?

But I would enjoy more.


----------



## axipher

I won't post all the details here, but basically it's 3-5 days of GPU battling on July, followed by 3-5 days of CPU battling in August, then prizes are given out. The only catch is that you need a unique passkey for each piece of hardware.

The nice thing though is that everyone has a chance to win, but the better you do in your category, the better chance you have of winning.

If you fold in the TC already, then you already have a unique passkey for that hardware so why not participate in this challenge as well.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I won't post all the details here, but basically it's 3-5 days of GPU battling on July, followed by 3-5 days of CPU battling in August, then prizes are given out. The only catch is that you need a unique passkey for each piece of hardware.
> 
> The nice thing though is that everyone has a chance to win, but the better you do in your category, the better chance you have of winning.
> 
> If you fold in the TC already, then you already have a unique passkey for that hardware so why not participate in this challenge as well.


What if Vega joins with his quad sli 680s?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I won't post all the details here, but basically it's 3-5 days of GPU battling on July, followed by 3-5 days of CPU battling in August, then prizes are given out. The only catch is that you need a unique passkey for each piece of hardware.
> 
> The nice thing though is that everyone has a chance to win, but the better you do in your category, the better chance you have of winning.
> 
> If you fold in the TC already, then you already have a unique passkey for that hardware so why not participate in this challenge as well.


Can't wait to see what you have lined up!!!


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I won't post all the details here, but basically it's 3-5 days of GPU battling on July, followed by 3-5 days of CPU battling in August, then prizes are given out. The only catch is that you need a unique passkey for each piece of hardware.
> 
> The nice thing though is that everyone has a chance to win, but the better you do in your category, the better chance you have of winning.
> 
> If you fold in the TC already, then you already have a unique passkey for that hardware so why not participate in this challenge as well.


Sounds interesting








Do tell more


----------



## BWG

More prizes for doing something you do already!!!!


----------



## silvrr

BWG, are you going to impose similar limits in these comps as in the TC. i.e for the CAT 3 people in the TC trying to compete against a 2500K folding big adv is no competition.


----------



## BWG

I don't really make the final decisions for competitions other than TC. I'll keep that thought in mind when axipher or Derick start putting it together though. I try to give them my input, but I only manage TC right now.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> BWG, are you going to impose similar limits in these comps as in the TC. i.e for the CAT 3 people in the TC trying to compete against a 2500K folding big adv is no competition.


Yeah, it would be nice to fold bigadv again, but I still am not finding much compitition in the Cat-3.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, it would be nice to fold bigadv again, but I still am not finding much compitition in the Cat-3.


Im guessing your kidding. Between you an me it will come down to who drops the last unit. Also Ishi has us both beat if he would have started on time. Arvidab is switching back to his 2500K which will also be some good competition. Next month should be interesting.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, it would be nice to fold bigadv again, but I still am not finding much compitition in the Cat-3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im guessing your kidding. Between you an me it will come down to who drops the last unit. Also Ishi has us both beat if he would have started on time. Arvidab is switching back to his 2500K which will also be some good competition. Next month should be interesting.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but this month, it has been you and me and I've been holding 3/4 of the daily updates! {I say this, even though I already know you will beat me this month, if all things remain the same, the WUs are falling in your favor for the end of the month} Next month will be a different story, I'm sure, but I'm pretty happy where I'm sitting! Also, I'm willing to take second for the 3rd month (of TC) in a row! I'm OK with that. Would like to win, but unless my figuring is wrong, that's not going to happen, I'm pretty sure if things go as they are, you will drop the last WU, but I like knowing that I've held first for a good part of the month.

Also, I'm only OCed to 4.78GHz right now, if I could find the time to get this chip in another MB (which I have in waiting), I could push it harder, but for right now, it's keeping me competitive!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, but this month, it has been you and me and I've been holding 3/4 of the daily updates! {I say this, even though I already know you will beat me this month, if all things remain the same, the WUs are falling in your favor for the end of the month} Next month will be a different story, I'm sure, but I'm pretty happy where I'm sitting! Also, I'm willing to take second for the 3rd month (of TC) in a row! I'm OK with that. Would like to win, but unless my figuring is wrong, that's not going to happen, I'm pretty sure if things go as they are, you will drop the last WU, but I like knowing that I've held first for a good part of the month.
> Also, I'm only OCed to 4.78GHz right now, if I could find the time to get this chip in another MB (which I have in waiting), I could push it harder, but for right now, it's keeping me competitive!


Consistency is definitely the key. Three seconds in a row and your doing pretty good. Im not sure if I will take it this month, I have been getting non 609x WUs and fell a bit behind. When we both get 690x's we stay pretty even and whoever dropped the last WU is in first. Its been fun going back and forth all month.

Im in the same boat but at 4.7 right now. I have run at 4.9 for about a week and then get a random BSOD in the middle of a WU. I also need to get running in native linux for a bit of a boost. I just don't want to take the downtime when its this close. I move into my new place on the 30th so I think I may take some downtime and clean out the rig and get it running in linux and then hope to not lose to much ground.


----------



## WonderMutt

OH, so it could be be anyone's game! I'm excited that I might actually win a month! Well, lets see what happens! Good luck!


----------



## arvidab

I'll let you guys battle for 1st this month.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I'll let you guys battle for 1st this month.


arvi if he doesn't win







csm


----------



## arvidab

Sure you will...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Sure you will...











Respect mah authoriteh!


----------



## arvidab

Excuse me? What authority?


----------



## csm725




----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> OH, so it could be be anyone's game! I'm excited that I might actually win a month! Well, lets see what happens! Good luck!


I think you sealed your win over the weekend as long as you keep folding. I lost a lot of ground with these 750x's, even when I drop my next WU I cannot pass you and you run slightly faster than I do so looks like if you can keep your rig running you have it in the bag.

On another note Ishi is getting to close for comfort.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> OH, so it could be be anyone's game! I'm excited that I might actually win a month! Well, lets see what happens! Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you sealed your win over the weekend as long as you keep folding. I lost a lot of ground with these 750x's, even when I drop my next WU I cannot pass you and you run slightly faster than I do so looks like if you can keep your rig running you have it in the bag.
> 
> On another note Ishi is getting to close for comfort.
Click to expand...

Yeah, as long as Kevdog's Law doesn't hit me, I'll keep going stong. As for Ishi, I've seen that, I'm not going to lie, I'm going to be kinda mad if I finish second behind him! If it was you, I would be cool with it, you've given me a good battle all month, but he's sneaking up from behind and making me nervous!


----------



## CTRLurself

What's your record for most WUs on a client before a restart? I'm up to 234 and 233 on my 9800GX2

And since they updated Wildcard, my 9800GX2 is slow. Should be swapping to a 465 I can clock the balls off of and hopefully beat these 460's that are crushing everybody.


----------



## silvrr

Alright I was curious and I had excel open. Postive you lead, negative I lead. Look at the jump you and ishi got on me this weekend with these stupid 750x's.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Alright I was curious and I had excel open. Postive you lead, negative I lead. Look at the jump you and ishi got on me this weekend with these stupid 750x's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Graph


Nice chart, sometime I'll have to have you show me how to work something like that up!

Anyhow, yeah, I know I started building a good lead on you, but honestly, Ishi is the one that is scaring me! He's made up a TON of ground! If he can keep that up, we might be in trouble! Also, you really jumped up on me on the 19th, a jump that big again and you could easily have me...but it all depends on the WUs from here on out! Somehow (I haven't touched it), my TPF on the 69xx WUs has dropped by about 20 seconds, so that should help me out, but as far as I can see, you're still in the running, so it will be an exciting 5 days!

Good luck!









EDIT: Actually, I know how to do the chart (don't know what I was thinking), I'm actually working something up for my team that is similar. Anyhow, I like what you had there and it has inspired me!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Alright I was curious and I had excel open. Postive you lead, negative I lead. Look at the jump you and ishi got on me this weekend with *these stupid 750x's*.


Don't you like them? I can take them off your hands.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Don't you like them? I can take them off your hands.


Some of them (can't remember which off the top of my head) yield good PPD, but others yield complete crap and I get those to often.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Excuse me? What authority?


What, you didn't hear???

Lower age now has rank over higher age. Respect indeed









*I wish I was on the list on page 1. I think my TC folding proved I met the quota. *


----------



## axipher

Well this club is back to being active again 

So it seems there is definitely some interest in a GPU and CPU battle challenge. As for the question brought up bout a quad-SLI system, the idea of the competition is to battle like hardware against like hardware. This means that single 680's would battle it out. You bring up a good issue of other categories though, like a multi-GPU category, the only problem with adding more categories is that it would reduce the total number of raffle tickets you can win.


----------



## BWG

It's only alive because I need TC folders lol


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> It's only alive because I need TC folders lol


Aren't you supposed to be in one of those retirement communities?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be in one of those retirement communities?


Don't confuse BWG with Klue22. One of them posts on OCN.


----------



## phazer11

Oh I haven't gotten him confused with anyone.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Oh I haven't gotten him confused with anyone.


BWG did say he was retiring, but is still here.

http://www.overclock.net/u/168128/bwg

vs.

http://www.overclock.net/u/108304/klue22


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Don't confuse BWG with Klue22. One of them posts on OCN.


I post!









today.









Been pretty busy lately,
Work, friends, and trying to get my stupid folding gear working again...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

What have I missed..?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I missed..?


Everything!! Where have you been!? You're in deep trouble, mister!


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey whats goin' on in here?


----------



## Fuganater

Figured I'd join. I fold on 3 machines right now 24/7 and I'm adding my 4th soon.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Figured I'd join. I fold on 3 machines right now 24/7 and I'm adding my 4th soon.


Have you thought about joining the Team Competition? Basically a monthly folding points race. Its broken down into categories of hardware

2600K = i7-1 or i7-2
i7 950 = Cat 3
GTX 460 = Wildcard.

Here is the thread with current vacancies.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1025332/9-team-competition-folders-needed-for-the-cure


----------



## Fuganater

But isn't that only 1 piece of hardware? I fold with all of them at the same time... Maybe someone should PM me and explain it. I'm happy to help once I figure out the Linux hogguash


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> But isn't that only 1 piece of hardware? I fold with all of them at the same time... Maybe someone should PM me and explain it. I'm happy to help once I figure out the Linux hogguash


Yeah you just pick one to compete with. The rest still run as normal.

Basically put one piece of hardware on a dedicated passkey (how the competition stats are tracked) You can keep the same name but just run a different passkey. Then you run them all month and compete against other people with the same/similar hardware. Each team has one folder from each category (type of hardware) and competes against the other teams each month.


----------



## Fuganater

Ah ok. Well if someone wants me just PM me with what I need to do. Happy to help once I get the Linux VM thing figured out.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Ah ok. Well if someone wants me just PM me with what I need to do. Happy to help once I get the Linux VM thing figured out.


You should be posting on another thread.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1025332/9-team-competition-folders-needed-for-the-cure/1400_20


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Ah ok. Well if someone wants me just PM me with what I need to do. Happy to help once I get the Linux VM thing figured out.


Also, if you are trying to get the Linux VM working, have you tried Digi's Guide? It is awesome, has step by step pictures.

If you need help, let me know, I've set it up quite a few times, so I'm pretty familiar with it. Good luck!!


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Also, if you are trying to get the Linux VM working, have you tried Digi's Guide? It is awesome, has step by step pictures.
> If you need help, let me know, I've set it up quite a few times, so I'm pretty familiar with it. Good luck!!


yea, I directed him to that guide, as it has worked very easily and well for me as well, but he is getting some errors. hopefully he can get up and running soon


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Also, if you are trying to get the Linux VM working, have you tried Digi's Guide? It is awesome, has step by step pictures.
> If you need help, let me know, I've set it up quite a few times, so I'm pretty familiar with it. Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> yea, I directed him to that guide, as it has worked very easily and well for me as well, but he is getting some errors. hopefully he can get up and running soon
Click to expand...

Yeah, he PMed me and I think from the errors he is getting that he hasn't turned on Virtualization in the BIOS. I instructed him to do so and let me know if that fixes the errors (it should, but if not, we'll go back to the drawing board).


----------



## Kevdog

Time for my Monthly Poast


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Time for my Monthly Poast


I'll post to that.


----------



## mironccr345

24/7 Folder here.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 24/7 Folder here.


Right on, welcome to the club!!! No go back to the first page and sign up (if you haven't already)!!!


----------



## mironccr345

Aight! Thanks!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Well, I shall introduce myself.

I'm a recent convert over to the OCN [email protected] team. I used to run my own team on another board, but I got tired to carrying the whole team (even though we did manage to crack into the top 0.75% of all folding teams as far as points go).

Anyway, I've been a long time lurker of OCN (been coming here for at least 7+ years now), but haven't bothered making myself a part of the community until very recently. Well, all that's changed. Not only am I posting here every day, but I joined the folding team on August 2nd. In those 2 short weeks, I'm managed to Fold over a million points for the cause, and will continue folding on my rigs.

Currently I fold on the following hardware:

24/7 on a Pentium Dual-Core E5200 (CPU only).
24/7 on an i5-2500k OC'd to 4.4GHz with a GTX 560Ti OC'd to 882MHz.
24/7 on a Dual Xeon E5340 (CPU only)
24/7 on an Xeon X3430 (CPU only)
24/7 on a Xeon (CPU only? Using v5.03 of the client)
0-16+ hours a day/7 on an i5-2500k OC'd to 4.4GHz with a GTX 560Ti OC'd to 882MHz.
8-16+ hours a day/7 on an i7-965 OC'd to 4.2GHz with a GTX 580.

Over the past 13 days, I've been averaging 64,057 PPD. Today will be my 14th day of folding for OCN, and hence me requesting to join the the OCN 24/7 Folders Club. I also just added a new 24/7 server today, so I hope that 64k a day average will go up (it's the one running version 5.03 client).

Here is my Extreme Overclocking Folding link: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=619700


----------



## george_orm

^ holy bat poo,
so jelly of u fellows with serious hardware, my 21-29 k ( acutely 7k or so average, 20 somthing is my PPD) a day feels week, and i cant even go 24/7 yet, water blocks on gpu soon so soon then i can sleep with my rig running.


----------



## Klue22

Welcome all newbies! I've just gotten back from vacation so I'll try to get you all added soon.


----------



## axipher

Don't forget the foldathon guys


----------



## juano

^ Least effective FaT spam evar. Hey axi what exactly would happen if 24/7 folders forgot about the foldathon?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> ^ Least effective FaT spam evar. Hey axi what exactly would happen if 24/7 folders forgot about the foldathon?


I'm giving everyone else a chance to spam and recruit more members for chance to win an OCN Ducky...

And well if 24/7 Folders forgot, or didn't know about the Foldathon, they might not have signed up which means their points don't contribute and they don't have a chance at prizes. Also they might have other rigs that they could have turned on for that two day period that aren't 24/7...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm giving everyone else a chance to spam and recruit more members for chance to win an OCN Ducky...
> 
> And well if 24/7 Folders forgot, or didn't know about the Foldathon, they might not have signed up which means their points don't contribute and they don't have a chance at prizes. *Also they might have other rigs that they could have turned on for that two day period that aren't 24/7...*


This is me...My 2500k rig is 24/7 (for TC) and one of my GTX460s is 24/7 (also for TC right now), so I am a 24/7 folder, but all my other hardware doesn't see much folding during the summer (next year it will, I'll replace my AC over the winter and be able to keep my house cool). So when the FaT rolled up, I had to fire up my:

2700k,
GTX460,
GTX570,
3570k,
Laptop (HTPC),
and PS3
All together, these should net me about 70k - 75k PPD more than just my 2500k and GTX460. During the FaT I should average about 115k - 120k PPD rather than my normal 45k PPD.

Just making a point...

BTW...I'm really glad I found TeamViewer a few weeks ago. I left my house this morning and had forgotten about the FaT, then checked OCN when I got to work and had to remote into my rigs and fire them up via TV from my phone! Now I just have to fire up the PS3 when I get home and bump the OC on the 2700k up from stock back to 5.0GHz and I'll be rolling!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> BTW...I'm really glad I found TeamViewer a few weeks ago. I left my house this morning and had forgotten about the FaT, then checked OCN when I got to work and had to remote into my rigs and fire them up via TV from my phone! Now I just have to fire up the PS3 when I get home and bump the OC on the 2700k up from stock back to 5.0GHz and I'll be rolling!!


You should also check out logmein.com. Teamviewer is nice for the added file transfer capability, but logmein.com is nice because it requires nothing client side.


----------



## BWG

What axipher is trying to say is, "BWG is smoking everyone in FaT referrals again."


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> What axipher is trying to say is, "BWG is smoking everyone in FaT referrals again."


I gave them all chances, they're all just lazy and like to complain. Maybe you and I should just claim those Newegg Gift Cards.


----------



## mironccr345

I thought you only had to sign up once to participate in the monthly foldathon?


----------



## BWG

That's correct, but 1x per year actually.


----------



## mironccr345

How can you find out which month I signed on? I can't recall if I singed on last year September or October.

Also, what's up with the CC badge? I Haven't got mine yet?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> How can you find out which month I signed on? I can't recall if I singed on last year September or October.
> 
> Also, what's up with the CC badge? I Haven't got mine yet?


No way to check, we clear the timestamps of form sumbissions to mark which users we've updated. I could probably check last years spreadsheet if you really wanted me to.

EDIT: Your first Foldathon was October 2011.


----------



## mironccr345

Sweet, thanks for the info. Now how about those CC badges? Any word when those will be handed out?


----------



## Kevdog

Hi








Whats going on in here?
Well 4 weeks is close enough for my monthly poast!


----------



## j3st3r

I've been folding strong for 2 months on a Xeon 24 7. Going good so far. It's 4 cores 4
Threads but not too much ppd.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Sweet, thanks for the info. Now how about those CC badges? Any word when those will be handed out?


No idea on the CC badges, those are out of my control.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> No idea on the CC badges, those are out of my control.


Well what good are you!


----------



## mironccr345

haha, Thanks anyway.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> No idea on the CC badges, those are out of my control.
> 
> 
> 
> Well what good are you!
Click to expand...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> No idea on the CC badges, those are out of my control.
> 
> 
> 
> Well what good are you!
Click to expand...

Nothing actually, I just hand out Foldathon and Monthly Folding prizes, format threads, and create crappy live stats websites...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nothing actually, I just hand out Foldathon and Monthly Folding prizes, format threads, and create crappy live stats websites...


Oh, you hand out prizes, OK, you're good then!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nothing actually, I just hand out Foldathon and Monthly Folding prizes, format threads, and create crappy live stats websites...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you hand out prizes, OK, you're good then!
Click to expand...

Your appreciation is all I need to get through the day


----------



## Xylene

I just started running -bigadv -smp 16 on my Mac Pro in a Linux VM. Should run close to 24/7.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Your appreciation is all I need to get through the day











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> I just started running -bigadv -smp 16 on my Mac Pro in a Linux VM. Should run close to 24/7.


What hardware is it running that will allow it to finish the SMP 16 WUs?


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What hardware is it running that will allow it to finish the SMP 16 WUs?


It's two E5520 (2.26ghz 4c/8t). I honestly have no idea if it'll work. FahMon says this..



Am I wasting my time on something that won't even finish? Please be kind, I am new to folding.


----------



## derickwm

Youll finish a 6901 but you won't be able to finish 8101/8102s.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> It's two E5520 (2.26ghz 4c/8t). I honestly have no idea if it'll work. FahMon says this..
> 
> Am I wasting my time on something that won't even finish? Please be kind, I am new to folding.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Youll finish a 6901 but you won't be able to finish 8101/8102s.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm tending to agreeing with derick on this, but I'm not sure, I've never tried your setup, but I know the 8101/02s are pretty crazy. I'd say give it a shot and see if it works, if not, you can always change to SMP 8 and run with that.

I'm eager to know how it goes, post here and let us know.


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'm tending to agreeing with derick on this, but I'm not sure, I've never tried your setup, but I know the 8101/02s are pretty crazy. I'd say give it a shot and see if it works, if not, you can always change to SMP 8 and run with that.
> I'm eager to know how it goes, post here and let us know.


Let me see how fast/slow this current run goes and then I'll look into it. Honestly, I am folding newb and have no idea how to even get 8101 wu's. I am running a Linux VM with v6 btw.


----------



## derickwm

If it takes you two days to complete a 6901 you will not finish an 8101/02. So far from what I've seen it takes at least 24 threads @3.0Ghz to complete one in time. You may as well do smp 16 without bigadv flag. Unless you get really lucky and keep getting 6901s, which I doubt.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> It's two E5520 (2.26ghz 4c/8t). I honestly have no idea if it'll work. FahMon says this..
> 
> Am I wasting my time on something that won't even finish? Please be kind, I am new to folding.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Youll finish a 6901 but you won't be able to finish 8101/8102s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tending to agreeing with derick on this, but I'm not sure, I've never tried your setup, but I know the 8101/02s are pretty crazy. I'd say give it a shot and see if it works, if not, you can always *change to SMP 8 and run with that*.
> 
> I'm eager to know how it goes, post here and let us know.
Click to expand...

Or just remove bigadv flag.


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Or just remove bigadv flag.


In general or just for 8101/8102?


----------



## arvidab

In general, as you'll risk getting a 8101/8102 (which you can't handle) with it in place. 37k is about what a 3.9GHz 1090T got on a 6901, and that is way too slow to finish the new BA-16. Normal SMP will maybe be in the 25k range.

Normal SMP will be a drop in PPD, but a 8101 will be even worse (not to mention you'll make Stanford mad by being late handing in your work







).


----------



## Fuganater

PCI-E slot in my mobo died so I lost a big chunk of PPD. Hopefully back up soon.


----------



## benpack101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> PCI-E slot in my mobo died so I lost a big chunk of PPD. Hopefully back up soon.


NO !


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> PCI-E slot in my mobo died so I lost a big chunk of PPD. Hopefully back up soon.


That sucks!!







Good luck getting back up and running at full strength!


----------



## Khaled G

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=608011


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

back in the game ... as of tomorrow morning 8 clients folding. woot!


----------



## ledzeppie

Just started folding again after a couple months off the ball. Noticed that I've been getting much lower PPD out of my 2600k. Before, I was getting about 25,000, now I'm getting about 12000 (tested over a period of a few weeks). I think I remember talk of 2600Ks no longer being able to fold bigadv, therefore lower points totals. Would this be the explanation or should I start ripping apart my computer to find out what's wrong.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=608011


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> back in the game ... as of tomorrow morning 8 clients folding. woot!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzeppie*
> 
> Just started folding again after a couple months off the ball. Noticed that I've been getting much lower PPD out of my 2600k. Before, I was getting about 25,000, now I'm getting about 12000 (tested over a period of a few weeks). I think I remember talk of 2600Ks no longer being able to fold bigadv, therefore lower points totals. Would this be the explanation or should I start ripping apart my computer to find out what's wrong.


You're ALL getting a PM.









This is how you do it folks! I bet I beat everyone in the TC contest even though I cannot get prizes.


----------



## Khaled G

Got the PM & Signed up









I need to read some threads to make sure I don't miss anything


----------



## BWG

Who PM'd you first?


----------



## lurker2501

Count me in.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Who PM'd you first?


Wondermutt

8/22/2012


----------



## BWG

Chalk one up for Wondermutt then in the referral contest.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Chalk one up for Wondermutt then in the referral contest.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats Mutt.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats Mutt.


Thanks, hertz, but I think it will take more than 1 referal to win this thing...


----------



## BWG

Uh

You're in the lead WM


----------



## superericla

Looks like I should reach 1 million points in a few days.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Looks like I should reach 1 million points in a few days.


Nice!


----------



## BWG

Good job!


----------



## Khaled G

I just need 4~5 days to reach the 1,000,000 points milestone


----------



## labnjab

I remember my 1st million, got it during the last fat. Its nice to hit that first million







I should be hitting my 2nd million in a few hours


----------



## Khaled G

Congrats









Don't stop


----------



## superericla

Just passed one million points.


----------



## Khaled G

Well done man, Congratulations


----------



## labnjab

Congrats


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

As much as I would like to join a team, My sig only folds overnight and when I am not using it... rest of machines folding under my name are at school, i5 - 23 something or other (SB Chips) While I appreciate the requests, I feel I can not commit to team compitition. Sorry all.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Just passed one million points.


Congrats!!!!







Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## benpack101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> As much as I would like to join a team, My sig only folds overnight and when I am not using it... rest of machines folding under my name are at school, i5 - 23 something or other (SB Chips) While I appreciate the requests, I feel I can not commit to team compitition. Sorry all.


No worries dude! Any folding you can do helps! Perhaps one day you can dedicate a rig completely to folding!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benpack101*
> 
> No worries dude! *Any folding you can do helps!* Perhaps one day you can dedicate a rig completely to folding!


This says it all!!! If you can't fold 24/7, but you can fold some, fold some, we respect whatever you can do!!!


----------



## BWG

We should hang out WonderMutt







Just don't wear anything Bengals please.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

I have 3 desktops in my tech class folding 24\7







my home rig I run 18\7 all under my name, and for team ocn


----------



## Swag

Code:



Code:


06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Project: 7647 (Run 61, Clone 0, Gen 41)
06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:05:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:05:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps  (0%)

This is exactly what I'm talking about in all my other threads. This thing has been 0% for the longest time. It's been almost an hour since I originally got this and it still won't do anything. Not even a 0.01%. I don't know what to do. I tried deleting the work folder contents, restarting client, restarting system. Everything. It keeps at 0% for any WU I get. I have been folding since the morning before I left for school and it was perfect until I got home and that WU finished. Won't work anymore.

Any help in preventing these??

EDIT: Anyone here have an AMD Folding rig? I have a 1090T that I use to fold and its PPD is horrible even when OCd. Also, what's the max temp for these things? It's my dad's rig and he started folding when I introduced him to it, but since he's an Engineer, I'd thought that he knew the max temps for these things. I always though 55C was max for AMD CPUs. His has been running 70C for around 7 days and I just checked now to see how many WU's it's done.

Do you think he's done permanent damage to it?


----------



## Khaled G

Samurai707, dklic6 and * *

Congratulations, You will be millionaires by tomorrow









I currently have overheating and power-down Issues that costed me 12 hours so far









I should reach the million in 3 days


----------



## benpack101

Congratulations to everyone who is soon/or has just recently hit their first million!


----------



## CTRLurself

Finally broke 24 million. Bigadv being taken away is killing my ppd.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Project: 7647 (Run 61, Clone 0, Gen 41)
> 06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
> 06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
> 06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
> 06:05:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4
> 06:05:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps  (0%)
> 
> This is exactly what I'm talking about in all my other threads. This thing has been 0% for the longest time. It's been almost an hour since I originally got this and it still won't do anything. Not even a 0.01%. I don't know what to do. I tried deleting the work folder contents, restarting client, restarting system. Everything. It keeps at 0% for any WU I get. I have been folding since the morning before I left for school and it was perfect until I got home and that WU finished. Won't work anymore.
> 
> Any help in preventing these??
> 
> EDIT: Anyone here have an AMD Folding rig? I have a 1090T that I use to fold and its PPD is horrible even when OCd. Also, what's the max temp for these things? It's my dad's rig and he started folding when I introduced him to it, but since he's an Engineer, I'd thought that he knew the max temps for these things. I always though 55C was max for AMD CPUs. His has been running 70C for around 7 days and I just checked now to see how many WU's it's done.
> 
> Do you think he's done permanent damage to it?


The general maximum of those chips is 62C. However I wouldn't recommend folding at over ~55C, I folded one of mine at 62-63C though for several months, I saw no ill-effects because of that. But 70C might be a different business. Have you tried reverting to stock clocks (it can't be at 70 stock, can it? Dusty stock cooler perhaps)?


----------



## labnjab

Are you sure its not folding? Mine stopped writing a long this morning, but was folding just fine. I woke up this morning and my dedi wasn't showing and change in progress in remote HFM on my main rig, but when I opened up the control in the dedi it showed it was almost done with the wu. For some reason it completely stopped writing a log so hfm showed it stuck on 48% (and the log showed 48%) yet the wu finished on schedule and I got the right amount of points. I restarted the dedi and it worked normally after that


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Woot!

2mil


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Are you sure its not folding? Mine stopped writing a long this morning, but was folding just fine. I woke up this morning and my dedi wasn't showing and change in progress in remote HFM on my main rig, but when I opened up the control in the dedi it showed it was almost done with the wu. For some reason it completely stopped writing a log so hfm showed it stuck on 48% (and the log showed 48%) yet the wu finished on schedule and I got the right amount of points. I restarted the dedi and it worked normally after that


It just started working out of no where earlier. I don't know why.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Project: 7647 (Run 61, Clone 0, Gen 41)
> 06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
> 06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
> 06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
> 06:05:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4
> 06:05:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps  (0%)
> 
> This is exactly what I'm talking about in all my other threads. This thing has been 0% for the longest time. It's been almost an hour since I originally got this and it still won't do anything. Not even a 0.01%. I don't know what to do. I tried deleting the work folder contents, restarting client, restarting system. Everything. It keeps at 0% for any WU I get. I have been folding since the morning before I left for school and it was perfect until I got home and that WU finished. Won't work anymore.
> 
> Any help in preventing these??
> 
> EDIT: Anyone here have an AMD Folding rig? I have a 1090T that I use to fold and its PPD is horrible even when OCd. Also, what's the max temp for these things? It's my dad's rig and he started folding when I introduced him to it, but since he's an Engineer, I'd thought that he knew the max temps for these things. I always though 55C was max for AMD CPUs. His has been running 70C for around 7 days and I just checked now to see how many WU's it's done.
> 
> Do you think he's done permanent damage to it?
> 
> 
> 
> The general maximum of those chips is 62C. However I wouldn't recommend folding at over ~55C, I folded one of mine at 62-63C though for several months, I saw no ill-effects because of that. But 70C might be a different business. Have you tried reverting to stock clocks (it can't be at 70 stock, can it? Dusty stock cooler perhaps)?
Click to expand...

I undervolted it to 1.4000vcore and it's still going 60+. Lower but still 60+. I reseated and same thing. Damn, I might have to get a new cooler.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Finally broke 24 million. Bigadv being taken away is killing my ppd.


Just means time to upgrade


----------



## Erick Silver

I dunno what I am doing wrong. I have used the "BWG Failproof Team Competition Recruitment Format" that he posted and yet everyone I have PM'd has already been snatched up, recruited, or gets rude because they are tired of getting the recruitment PMs. I must have PM'd about 75-80 people in the last week.


----------



## BWG

Kinda off topic, but this thread is klue22's, so who cares









Who are you sending PMs too? Like what method are you using to determine who you send a PM too?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> We should hang out WonderMutt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't wear anything Bengals please.


We should, we're only like 2 hours away, we could meet up somewhere in the middle for coffee or a beer or something!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Project: 7647 (Run 61, Clone 0, Gen 41)
> 06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
> 06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
> 06:05:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
> 06:05:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4
> 06:05:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps  (0%)
> 
> This is exactly what I'm talking about in all my other threads. This thing has been 0% for the longest time. It's been almost an hour since I originally got this and it still won't do anything. Not even a 0.01%. I don't know what to do. I tried deleting the work folder contents, restarting client, restarting system. Everything. It keeps at 0% for any WU I get. I have been folding since the morning before I left for school and it was perfect until I got home and that WU finished. Won't work anymore.
> Any help in preventing these??
> EDIT: Anyone here have an AMD Folding rig? I have a 1090T that I use to fold and its PPD is horrible even when OCd. Also, what's the max temp for these things? It's my dad's rig and he started folding when I introduced him to it, but since he's an Engineer, I'd thought that he knew the max temps for these things. I always though 55C was max for AMD CPUs. His has been running 70C for around 7 days and I just checked now to see how many WU's it's done.
> Do you think he's done permanent damage to it?


Swag, I thought of something else...this could be caused by a corrupted client as well. What I would say, is maybe try deleting the client all together (if you're using v7 I think it has an uninstall app) and then reinstall. If that still doesn't work, maybe try a different client and see if that fixes the issue (I.E. try GPU Tracker V2 just to make sure it's not a hardware problem). Anyway, I thought of that last night, but didn't have a chance to post. Good luck with it, sir.


----------



## BWG

Yep, we are so dang busy though, but we just need to figure it out. I have to take some time to adjust to my son living with me and try to work on consolidating the 3 jobs I work into 1 that pays the same amount first. I had a dream about opening a computer store (man cave is disguise) last night


----------



## mironccr345

@ WunderMutt What's your 460 clocked at and what WU's are you getting for the TC?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Yep, we are so dang busy though, but we just need to figure it out. I have to take some time to adjust to my son living with me and try to work on consolidating the 3 jobs I work into 1 that pays the same amount first. I had a dream about opening a computer store (man cave is disguise) last night


Yeah, I'd love to open a computer store/repair shop, but it's a difficult field to try to jump into. People tend to be untrusting of mom & pop computer shops and trying to be competitive with brick & mortars (let alone onlines) would be almost impossible. The only place one could really do well (and where I do well in my side business) is in the repair.

I typically charge $30 - $60 for most of my repair jobs. Considering the Geek Squad charges $65 just too diagnose the problem, it works out as a really good deal for people. Most jobs are pretty straight forward and don't take too much time (virus repair), so I can resolve them in a couple hours and clear $15 - $30 an hour. Also, for most things that take more (like having to do a fresh install of the OS), I can typically start the job, go do something else and come back to it, so I'm not confined just to that one thing. So even if it takes longer, I can work on other things, so I'm still making money on it. Main problem (and why it has remained just a side gig) is getting business. I typically only land about 1 a month, but I don't advertise or anything, just word of mouth. At some point I'm going to build a website, Facebook page and have business cards printed, but for now, I just take what comes my way.

As for getting together, I know how you feel. Working full time and taking 9 hours at school has really put a strain on my time. As it stands my free time is Friday nights (wife works) and Sunday nights (wife also works). Besides those nights, I'm pretty busy with 15 hour days of work and school, then finding time in there for homework. Yeah, life is crazy. Also, I know you've mentioned a few times that you work 3 jobs, what are they (I've just been curious)? I have to give you props, I don't think I could manage my time well enough to juggle 3 jobs, and doing what you have to for your family is really awesome. I have a lot of respect for you.


----------



## BWG

I'm a 14 year Mortgage Loan Officer which is commission only (loan has to close to get paid). I work Part-Time 32 hours at a gas station so I have a steady stream of income. I did close 3 loans this month for 3 consecutive paychecks totaling around $6,000 which is enough. I cut back on a lot of my expenses this year including moving. I've owned a business for 5 years called Business with Greg, LLC (BWG) specializing in computer building, repair, and upgrades. I do it just as you described, but I usually do about 2-5 jobs a month, and it's word of mouth, but I did recently make this Craigs List ad which I've only had 1 call from: http://chillicothe.craigslist.org/cps/3192184940.html I've done a job before that paid $300 an hour







It was a commercial job though.

It's kind of always been like this for me since I got divorced in 2007. Before the Part-Time job, it was College, but mortgages started really causing me troubles back in February as I was working on 12 deals and only getting 2 to the closing table. It's a long boring story I've explained on here before. Good people I usually closed before just has 1 quark that caused their loan to not close. I stopped school in February as I started getting burnt out. I had a 4.0 up until November, then got some B's. I needed to take a step back and re-group. I was attending DeVry University online going for a BA in Science for Multimedia Development & Design.

I'm actually off this Friday, but I should probably spend time with my boy and my girlfriend. I also need to propose to her! It's been 4 years and 2 months now for us. She talks to quite a few people in our IRC Channel. She is the only girl in there though. We never fight, are in love, and I'm just scared to go through what I went through with my first wife, but it's pretty obvious that won't be the case with her.

So, let me figure some things out and we'll hook up sometime for sure!

I used to manage a finance company and a retail store in my career. I took both of the branches/stores from the bottom near to top too!


----------



## Mustang7302

Joining the folding effort again after getting my system refreshed with new hardware. Hope to see solid point output over the next days, weeks, and months.

How do I get my rig to show in my signature? Also, what about my Avatar; I have uploaded it a few times but it doesn't 'stick'?

Edit: Looks like my avatar works now.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mustang7302*
> 
> Joining the folding effort again after getting my system refreshed with new hardware. Hope to see solid point output over the next days, weeks, and months.
> How do I get my rig to show in my signature? Also, what about my Avatar; I have uploaded it a few times but it doesn't 'stick'?
> Edit: Looks like my avatar works now.


Welcome back!!

To get your rig in your sig, go to your profile (click the "My Profile" button at the top of any page in OCN, then go all the way down to the bottom uner "Your Rigs" and click the button that says "Create new rig." Walk through the steps and once it is done (all pages done and saved) it should show in your sig. Let me know if you need any help. Good luck!


----------



## Mustang7302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Welcome back!!
> To get your rig in your sig, go to your profile (click the "My Profile" button at the top of any page in OCN, then go all the way down to the bottom uner "Your Rigs" and click the button that says "Create new rig." Walk through the steps and once it is done (all pages done and saved) it should show in your sig. Let me know if you need any help. Good luck!


In my profile I can see my rig, I just dont see it linked in my signature?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mustang7302*
> 
> In my profile I can see my rig, I just dont see it linked in my signature?


Click on "Edit Signature" just below "Your Forum Signature" on your profile page. There will be 3 drop-down boxes where you can select your rig for display.


----------



## Mustang7302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Click on "Edit Signature" just below "Your Forum Signature" on your profile page. There will be 3 drop-down boxes where you can select your rig for display.


Ah! The missing link, thank you!


----------



## Fuganater

Asus finally wrote back to me with my RMA info. (only took them over a week) I'll send it back tomorrow and hopefully have a new one soon.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey Mustang! Wanna put you GTX560 right to work??


----------



## BWG

This ^

If that 560 is a non-ti version you can dominate Wildcard in the Team Competition.


----------



## Mustang7302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hey Mustang! Wanna put you GTX560 right to work??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> This ^
> 
> If that 560 is a non-ti version you can dominate Wildcard in the Team Competition.


Sure? I guess. Im a little clue less on what to do though, other than having the v7 client run...

Edit: Since I posted this in another part of the forum where it isn't get a lot of attention, I will cross post it here since it pertains to folding performance: http://www.overclock.net/t/1305046/gtx-560-overclock-faster-memory-clock-lower-overall-performance/0_20. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Khaled G

I've just downloaded a 22 Hours WU that will make me a millionaire









I have a little question, Last night I was preparing to sleep when I heard the cpu fan slowing down, so I checked the temps and found out that temps dropped from 80 to 70c

That was in the middle of a WU.

when I woke up today, everything was back to normal.

I thought of 2 things:

1- PLL (1.6) ?
2- Sensor gone crazy

I never Understood what a PLL does for a living.









Any thoughts ?


----------



## DarkCode

Started folding 24/7 2 days ago. Got my PS3 slim and 3770k with gtx 680 folding as well. I'll have another system up within a few days and then a 3rd within about a month (once I get a case and power supply).


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> This ^
> 
> If that 560 is a non-ti version you can dominate Wildcard in the Team Competition.


Which would be fine if there was somewhere else for me to go as I am currently the Wildcard folder.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mustang7302*
> 
> Sure? I guess. Im a little clue less on what to do though, other than having the v7 client run...
> Edit: Since I posted this in another part of the forum where it isn't get a lot of attention, I will cross post it here since it pertains to folding performance: http://www.overclock.net/t/1305046/gtx-560-overclock-faster-memory-clock-lower-overall-performance/0_20. Anyone have any thoughts?


Mustang, can you tell me if that is a Ti or non Ti version off the GTX560?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkCode*
> 
> Started folding 24/7 2 days ago. Got my PS3 slim and 3770k with gtx 680 folding as well. I'll have another system up within a few days and then a 3rd within about a month (once I get a case and power supply).


Dood! TC is for the elitest of folders, you can be one too!


----------



## Mustang7302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Which would be fine if there was somewhere else for me to go as I am currently the Wildcard folder.
> Mustang, can you tell me if that is a Ti or non Ti version off the GTX560?


Non Ti


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mustang7302*
> 
> Non Ti


Blast it all.

There appears to be a shortage of interested 2700k/2600k folders for the TC.


----------



## king8654

WU 6978 needs to die..25k ppd...


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> WU 6978 needs to die..25k ppd...


change to v7..you will get better ppd with a4 core WU...maybe sometime the ppd drops, but for me most of the time the ppd are far better than a3 wu..


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> There appears to be a shortage of interested 2700k/2600k folders for the TC.


There are 2 in D3 currently. We have no nVidia people though


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> change to v7..you will get better ppd with a4 core WU...maybe sometime the ppd drops, but for me most of the time the ppd are far better than a3 wu..


+1 for v7. Working on one now for 68754k ppd







(my 2nd in a row), and thats with just an i5 3570k, gives 5888 points in just over 2 hours, plus you get a 10% bonus on top of that


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mustang7302*
> 
> Non Ti
> 
> 
> 
> Blast it all.
> 
> There appears to be a shortage of interested 2700k/2600k folders for the TC.
Click to expand...

I can once I get my mobo back.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mustang7302*
> 
> Non Ti


Well, if you're looking for a team to join in the TC, Full Auto is currently in need of a Wildcard folder (which is where the non-ti 560 would fall)...I'm just saying...


----------



## Khaled G

1,000,000 Points


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,000,000 Points


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> +1 for v7. Working on one now for 68754k ppd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my 2nd in a row), and thats with just an i5 3570k, gives 5888 points in just over 2 hours, plus you get a 10% bonus on top of that


waaatt.... v7 in ubuntu?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> +1 for v7. Working on one now for 68754k ppd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my 2nd in a row), and thats with just an i5 3570k, gives 5888 points in just over 2 hours, plus you get a 10% bonus on top of that


I don't think that's accurate...

What's your TPF and also the 10% is already calculated in HFM.

@king

If you run ubuntu 10.10 you can setup v7 very easily


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What's your TPF and also the 10% is already calculated in HFM.


Source on this? The original announcement (http://folding.typepad.com/news/2012/07/) said this bonus won't show on v7 or third party applications.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Source on this? The original announcement (http://folding.typepad.com/news/2012/07/) said this bonus won't show on v7 or third party applications.


The v7 client calculates an estimated amount of credit after uploading the unit ehich corresponds to what HFM reports and what is credited by Stanford. Just check the logs and the points on EOC.

At least in HFM 0.9.1.


----------



## arvidab

Still the official announcement said that the extra bonus will not show up in monitoring software such as HFM nor v7 estimate. Both HFM 0.9.1 and v7.1.52 show the same total estimated credit for me too.

Man, I do too many units every update to keep track of a single one.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Still the official announcement said that the extra bonus will not show up in monitoring software such as HFM nor v7 estimate. Both HFM 0.9.1 and v7.1.52 show the same total estimated credit for me too.
> Man, I do too many units every update to keep track of a single one.


Yeah sometimes I have a 8049 before a 7646 and do only 1 WU in that update. It's spot on for me though


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> There are 2 in D3 currently. We have no nVidia people though


Where are the 2 in D3?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Still the official announcement said that the extra bonus will not show up in monitoring software such as HFM nor v7 estimate. Both HFM 0.9.1 and v7.1.52 show the same total estimated credit for me too.
> Man, I do too many units every update to keep track of a single one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sometimes I have a 8049 before a 7646 and do only 1 WU in that update. It's spot on for me though
Click to expand...

Just did a test (8049), and for me it does not show the extra bonus. While it was running v7 and HFM said estimated credit at around 1700, HFM history too, and at EOC it was around 1900 actual credit, so that works out to be a 10% extra points.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Just did a test (8049), and for me it does not show the extra bonus. While it was running v7 and HFM said estimated credit at around 1700, HFM history too, and at EOC it was around 1900 actual credit, so that works out to be a 10% extra points.


For me, an 8049 turns out to be 2000-2100 credit with 45s TPF in v7 as well as in EOC 

Edit:

Sorry man, you were right. Checking the stats again I get near 2300 credit eventually. Weird mistake...









I usually check PPD by calculating it based on TPF at the PPD calculator and that one is spot on.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Just did a test (8049), and for me it does not show the extra bonus. While it was running v7 and HFM said estimated credit at around 1700, HFM history too, and at EOC it was around 1900 actual credit, so that works out to be a 10% extra points.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, an 8049 turns out to be 2000-2100 credit with 45s TPF in v7 as well as in EOC
> 
> Edit:
> Sorry man, you were right. Checking the stats again I get near 2300 credit eventually. Weird mistake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually check PPD by calculating it based on TPF at the PPD calculator and that one is spot on.
Click to expand...

OOhhh man..45s TPF...








that so sweet...really jealous saw you got nice tpf with that unit..my rig on the same wu with 4.5Ghz, just mere 62s TPF...
with 2 GTX 460 pounding hard on the resource..if not i think it can make it below 1 minute TPF...
i just purchased samsung 30nm ram, gonna wait about 2 weeks before it reach Malaysia. Buying from Newegg US..


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> OOhhh man..45s TPF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that so sweet...really jealous saw you got nice tpf with that unit..my rig on the same wu with 4.5Ghz, just mere 62s TPF...
> with 2 GTX 460 pounding hard on the resource..if not i think it can make it below 1 minute TPF...
> i just purchased samsung 30nm ram, gonna wait about 2 weeks before it reach Malaysia. Buying from Newegg US..


Nice, yeah but you're also running a VM while I'm running native so that again makes a big difference.

Our i5 folder gets 53-54s TPF on those units so I think your i7 should at least match that with the RAM and 460s getting 8018 units.


----------



## Kevdog

Another month bites the dust....









Just checking in


----------



## WonderMutt

Kev, I like when you check in here, it reminds me to pop in and do the same...so Hi!


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## Khaled G

I'm in the top 1000


----------



## arvidab




----------



## mironccr345




----------



## Swag

I need help setting up a server folding rig.

Okay, I have it connected to my network and I plan to just run it through a VM. I just installed VMware vSphere and I installed it normally. How can I enable all cores? It only has 4cores enabled.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I need help setting up a server folding rig.
> Okay, I have it connected to my network and I plan to just run it through a VM. I just installed VMware vSphere and I installed it normally. How can I enable all cores? It only has 4cores enabled.


You need VM player 3.0.0 for that. Follow WonderMutt's video guide. I don't have the link right now but I think you should be able to find it


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I need help setting up a server folding rig.
> Okay, I have it connected to my network and I plan to just run it through a VM. I just installed VMware vSphere and I installed it normally. How can I enable all cores? It only has 4cores enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> You need VM player 3.0.0 for that. Follow WonderMutt's video guide. I don't have the link right now but I think you should be able to find it
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks.


----------



## arvidab

If you haven't found it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1284915/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-folding-v6-34-video-series-in-a-virtual-machine-or-native/0_100


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> If you haven't found it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1284915/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-folding-v6-34-video-series-in-a-virtual-machine-or-native/0_100


And this can be used with a computer in my network? I don't want to set it up with everything connected to the server, I want to run the server via a network VM.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Breaking 15mil in 3 minutes with exactly 6400 units on my name


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You need VM player 3.0.0 for that. Follow WonderMutt's video guide. I don't have the link right now but I think you should be able to find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> If you haven't found it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1284915/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-folding-v6-34-video-series-in-a-virtual-machine-or-native/0_100
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Seeing people recommend this makes me smile!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> And this can be used with a computer in my network? I don't want to set it up with everything connected to the server, I want to run the server via a network VM.


I'm not exactly sure what you are asking here, but if you are just wanting to set up a VM on the server, you should be able to do that just like any other VM and run it. As they said, follow my guide for setting up the VM (it shows you how to set VMWare Player 3.0.0 to see more than 4 cores/threads) and you should be good. Post back here if you have any questions or need help.


----------



## Rebelord

WonderMutt: I have fully read the guide for the VM. But on a 1090t, is it possible to get it to fold on all 6 cores, even while GPU folding for TC? Asking because I dont want to gimp my 7950 anymore.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> WonderMutt: I have fully read the guide for the VM. But on a 1090t, is it possible to get it to fold on all 6 cores, even while GPU folding for TC? Asking because I dont want to gimp my 7950 anymore.


If you fold on all 6 cores, and on your GPU on the same rig, it will gimp the GPU folding performance. AMD GPUs need a bit more CPU than NV GPUs to fully optimize the GPU PPD output. I would suggest leaving 2 cores free on the CPU for the GPU client.


----------



## Swag

I officially hit the 1 million mark.


----------



## Davidsen

I can't seem to get GPU folding to work on my 7850.

http://www.overclock.net/t/977079/windows-7-v7-gpu-folding-guide/170 <--- followed this guide, but everytime i try to configure it to use the available gpu, it doesn't save the setting, and goes back to using uniprocessor.

Also doesn't save the slot setting for the GPU. :/


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I officially hit the 1 million mark.


Congratz!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I officially hit the 1 million mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz!
Click to expand...

Thanks.







I want to hit at least 8 million before the end of this year so I better start working on getting my new server folding.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to hit at least 8 million before the end of this year so I better start working on getting my new server folding.


Have you done the calculation? Between now any 12/31/2012 (inclusive), assuming no Myan or Zombie interference, that will be 85 days.

You can go here and do a "prediction" as to how many points you might have, based on previous days Folding.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_future.php?s=&u=619750

For me, I'm hoping to be at 18,851,400

Looking at your numbers, you should be at 3,503,949.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to hit at least 8 million before the end of this year so I better start working on getting my new server folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done the calculation? Between now any 12/31/2012 (inclusive), assuming no Myan or Zombie interference, that will be 85 days.
> 
> You can go here and do a "prediction" as to how many points you might have, based on previous days Folding.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_future.php?s=&u=619750
> 
> For me, I'm hoping to be at 18,851,400
> 
> Looking at your numbers, you should be at 3,503,949.
Click to expand...

I meant once I get that server up and running.







Should add to my PPD pretty well.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I meant once I get that server up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should add to my PPD pretty well.


Ah. What you going to build?

I just built up a seriously overclocked, and water cooled, i7 machine for under $1000 (The White Ranger). That GREATLY upped my PPD of my Folding Farm, by about 35-45k a day. At 40k a day, that alone would put 3.4 million points up on the board in 85 days.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I meant once I get that server up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should add to my PPD pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. What you going to build?
> 
> I just built up a seriously overclocked, and water cooled, i7 machine for under $1000 (The White Ranger). That GREATLY upped my PPD of my Folding Farm, by about 35-45k a day. At 40k a day, that alone would put 3.4 million points up on the board in 85 days.
Click to expand...

It was a gift from my dad's company. 2 CPU server.


And 72GB of RAM


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It was a gift from my dad's company. 2 CPU server.
> 
> And 72GB of RAM


That's a nice gift...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It was a gift from my dad's company. 2 CPU server.
> 
> And 72GB of RAM
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice gift...
Click to expand...

Yea.







They gave me quite a few things.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

What are the 2 CPU's? Dual P4? Dual Xeon? Other?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> What are the 2 CPU's? Dual P4? Dual Xeon? Other?


Dual Xeon.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Dual Xeon.


Quad core?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Dual Xeon.
> 
> 
> 
> Quad core?
Click to expand...

Think so. I'll run it and get the CPU info. My dad says it's a 6-core though.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Think so. I'll run it and get the CPU info. My dad says it's a 6-core though.


Ohhh, that will be a nice folding rig then!

I hope you are planning on doing a Linux OS on that to really make your PPD shine.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Think so. I'll run it and get the CPU info. My dad says it's a 6-core though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, that will be a nice folding rig then!
> 
> I hope you are planning on doing a Linux OS on that to really make your PPD shine.
Click to expand...

I already have Fedora installed.







I like Fedora best. Red hat!


----------



## jagz

My 690 up and stopped folding, v7 client.

690 is working fine, but these 7626 Wu's won't even start.

No idea.


----------



## nuttcase21

happened to a bunch of us. my 680 stopped while i was sleeping last night too. it's all over the place now which tells me something with stanford is screwed up. i've tried everything on my end to get it going again, but i think it has something to do with the fact they released the latest beta v7.2.9 today as well. losing 25k-30k ppd because of this...


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuttcase21*
> 
> happened to a bunch of us. my 680 stopped while i was sleeping last night too. it's all over the place now which tells me something with stanford is screwed up. i've tried everything on my end to get it going again, but i think it has something to do with the fact they released the latest beta v7.2.9 today as well. losing 25k-30k ppd because of this...


They need to fix this, or I hope someone can figure a work-around.


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey everyone, I finally decided its time to join the club since I'm now stacking machines that fold 24/7 in the other side of my living room. I have two right now and another two worth of parts slowly building up that should be ready in the next week or two. My main gaming machine will still fold during the week and at night, just like to play games sometimes on the weekend so it will get paused then.

I'm also plotting another 2P rig, I had a small financial issue a few weeks ago and had to let me dual E5-2650 machine go, but I'm saving towards another similar build. I actually just grabbed one of the bottom barrel dirt cheap E5 8-core parts to populate a spare X79 board I have, curious to see what kind of number it will make.

Hurray for folding causing me to buy way more hardware than gaming ever will


----------



## hertz9753

Klue22 will be adding the new members to the list in about 4 or 5 months.







For all the new members welcome to the 24/7 club.


----------



## CTRLurself

Those 5187pt WUs are horrible but I hadn't seen them failing to start... most of the people I know still rock v6 clients because they don't update and they don't die.


----------



## nuttcase21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> They need to fix this, or I hope someone can figure a work-around.


seems to be that the client isn't running the beta switch for some reason, and it all started after the new client was released, hmmm







that being said, there is a fix that a member on another forum found. here's the link: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1763675

download that 7z zip file and extract it
navigate to :C:\Users\\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores\www.stanford.edu\~pande\Win32\AMD64\NVIDIA\Fermi\Core_15.fah
replace the core_15.fah file with the new one
restart the client
smile and watch your points tally.









hope this helps


----------



## jagz

Followed steps to no avail. I'm about to give that modified v2 a shot. Thanks though, if I screwed something up just holler.


----------



## BWG

Someone want to take over this thread since klue22 is lazy?


----------



## langer1972

I am in I use my rig 24/7.For the past 2 months nonstop.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=615853


----------



## nuttcase21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Followed steps to no avail. I'm about to give that modified v2 a shot. Thanks though, if I screwed something up just holler.


try renaming the fahcore_15 file to something else. doing so will prompt the client to download the latest 2.24 file and it should work.


----------



## Scorpion49

Got a few questions for Linux folders:

1) Where can I find a sesame-street style breakdown on how to install some temperature monitoring program on Ubuntu 10.10?

2) Is the best way to halt folding with v6 client to open a new terminal with -configonly and flag it for oneunit then wait for it to finish the current WU?

Thanks to anyone who can point me in the right direction.


----------



## langer1972

I signed up but I don't see my name on the list?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Got a few questions for Linux folders:
> 1) Where can I find a sesame-street style breakdown on how to install some temperature monitoring program on Ubuntu 10.10?
> 2) Is the best way to halt folding with v6 client to open a new terminal with -configonly and flag it for oneunit then wait for it to finish the current WU?
> Thanks to anyone who can point me in the right direction.


PM robbo2.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Klue22 will be adding the new members to the list in about 4 or 5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the new members welcome to the 24/7 club.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Someone want to take over this thread since klue22 is lazy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> I signed up but I don't see my name on the list?


I think you missed a couple of posts.


----------



## langer1972

I guess I did miss that.


----------



## mironccr345

It's been a years since I've entered my name for the foldathon. Do I have to resubmit my name? I read you only have to sign up once, but also read that the entree only last for one year?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It's been a years since I've entered my name for the foldathon. Do I have to resubmit my name? I read you only have to sign up once, but also read that the entree only last for one year?


Check the list to see if you name is on the the list, if its there, you odn't have to sign up again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Got a few questions for Linux folders:
> 
> 1) Where can I find a sesame-street style breakdown on how to install some temperature monitoring program on Ubuntu 10.10?
> 
> 2) Is the best way to halt folding with v6 client to open a new terminal with -configonly and flag it for oneunit then wait for it to finish the current WU?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can point me in the right direction.


i7z gives you temp readouts I believe http://code.google.com/p/i7z/
Should be simple enough install.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It's been a years since I've entered my name for the foldathon. Do I have to resubmit my name? I read you only have to sign up once, but also read that the entree only last for one year?


http://folding.axihub.ca/foldathonone.php?user=mironccr345


----------



## mironccr345

Thanks for the reply guys.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Check the list to see if you name is on the the list, if its there, you odn't have to sign up again.
> i7z gives you temp readouts I believe http://code.google.com/p/i7z/
> Should be simple enough install.


Thanks I'll check that out. I'm going to need some house cooling pretty soon, 4 rigs are bringing the temperature up a lot!


----------



## Scorpion49

So, it looks like the new V7 Beta client will fold Kepler with no tweaking, I accidentally left it as GPU+SMP when I installed it and it popped right up with ~20k PPD on the GTX 680, seems to be running fine.


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> it popped right up with ~20k PPD on the GTX 680, seems to be running fine.


What work unit?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleal*
> 
> What work unit?


It was an 8045.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=REPUBLICOFGAMER


----------



## Kevdog

Hi fellow 24/7 club folders


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## Khaled G

2 Million Points









Why am I not in the list ?







I've been a 24/7 folder for a year now.


----------



## DJSticky

Hi 24/7ers

Just getting back into OCN and folding, currently running an i5 2500k @ 4.7ghz and i7 2600k @ 4.9ghz 24/7 with the i7 as my TC machine.

Still working out the kinks in that i7, going to swap to some magic Samsung ram and go linux native next week.


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> 2 Million Points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not in the list ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a 24/7 folder for a year now.


Did you apply for membership?
https://spreadsheets.google.com/embeddedform?formkey=dEViNUdUeVFzbzZsUjh4UXFJa2NGNHc6MQ


----------



## Khaled G

I did, Twice. I'll do it one more time.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> I did, Twice. I'll do it one more time.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1001408/the-official-ocn-24-7-folders-club/1700_20#post_18340299


----------



## Fuganater

Sparkle 1250W PSU died in my folding rig. Guess I'm done for awhile.


----------



## arvidab

That's what you get for having that brand name...








Though it seems to be a really good unit actually (when it's working).


----------



## Klue22

Be amazed...I have returned.








I've even updated the member list with all new members.









Unfortunately though, after pruning those that had zero points for over a month our member count dropped below 100.


----------



## arvidab

For shame, OCN folders (that do not fold 24/7







)! Welcome to new 24/7-ers, finally!

I see you picked up a 4P, Klue, sweet!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> For shame, OCN folders (that do not fold 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )! Welcome to new 24/7-ers, finally!
> I see you picked up a 4P, Klue, sweet!


Haha, I've had that thing awhile. Just now got it going.


----------



## jpdaballa

Hello everyone!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=620567

add me please!


----------



## Klue22

New members added. Welcome, welcome!


----------



## anubis1127

Hi All

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=533720

Add me please.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hi All
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=533720
> Add me please.


Klue only updates every 6 months.







Nice PPD.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Klue only updates every 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice PPD.


Yeah, I saw he recently did some updates, so I figured I'd "strike while the iron is hot". Thanks, that's mainly those beta GPU WUs.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Klue only updates every 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice PPD.


Hush you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hi All
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=533720
> Add me please.


Added


----------



## anubis1127

Thanks!


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Just joined, been folding for more than 2 weeks but I figured i'd wait a bit longer than that to apply! Halfway to my membership of a certain other folding club on OCN too, the Millionaires!


----------



## mmonnin

Just applied as well!


----------



## langer1972

Birds Of Prey are in need of a Nvidia GPU TC folder

If you are interested in folding for our team and the TC send me a PM.

Thank you.


----------



## Kevdog

Whats going on in here? .... *Looks around*......


----------



## kcuestag

Why am I not on the list? I swear I was on this list a year ago!









Add me please.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Why am I not on the list? I swear I was on this list a year ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me please.


Probably because you stopped folding for 8 months.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Why am I not on the list? I swear I was on this list a year ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because you stopped folding for 8 months.
Click to expand...

Could be.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Why am I not on the list? I swear I was on this list a year ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me please.


Maybe you asked to be added to the list a year ago and Klue didn't get to it yet. Not sure how that could happen though that guy is on top of this thread.


----------



## DizZz

just applied. add me please


----------



## axipher

Welcome to the club everyone.


----------



## Kevdog

Whats going on in here


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Whats going on in here


I am also wondering about that. I don't need to add a ninja to my post.


----------



## Kevdog

That because you have a Fluffy Pink Ninja Avatar


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> That because you have a Fluffy Pink Ninja Avatar


That is a Fluffly Pink Ninja avatar. I know it's really a pony, but it fit so perfectly.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Add me please....


----------



## Kevdog

Wazzz Up....Checking in.... are we all "CHIMPIN" today??


----------



## mironccr345

I know I am!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I know I am!


What are you firing up?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> What are you firing up?


Just my folding rig, for now. Might get the garage rig with 460 sli up and running by tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Just my folding rig, for now. Might get the garage rig with 460 sli up and running by tomorrow or Wednesday.


I was gonna fire my rig up, and the wife's, and go balls to the wall for as long as I can....or until the wife starts to complain about the heat in the bedroom.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Fieldsweeper&teamnum=37726

Just started folding about two weeks ago, have my old computer running 24/7 as well as my more recent store bought machine, my gaming machine I would like to keep uncluttered with things like this and auto running crap lol it would be nice to see how my dream machine folds though


----------



## Fieldsweeper

am i in yet lol, I saw all these folding ranks next to some peoples names on their name to the left lol


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> am i in yet lol, I saw all these folding ranks next to some peoples names on their name to the left lol


That's the postbit, and to have it under your name on the left you have to fold 50k points and then it is just a matter of editing your community profile (in "My Profile") and put your folding name in the "[email protected] username" box.

It should then show up within 24 hours or so.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

yeah got it now:

also got the beta thing going, nice to get like 145K PPD


----------



## Ribozyme

Hey guys, I am folding 24/7 for about two weeks now. Only 3570k at 4.3 ghz though. Sold my 670 dc 2 because it had coil whine while folding. Anyone knows a good non whining gpu for folding that has a TDP around the 670? And can I join this club








?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hey guys, I am folding 24/7 for about two weeks now. Only 3570k at 4.3 ghz though. Sold my 670 dc 2 because it had coil whine while folding. Anyone knows a good non whining gpu for folding that has a TDP around the 670? And can I join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Of course you can join, I'll update the OP.

As far as GPUs, and coil whine, I think it's just luck of the draw, some whine, some don't. My old MSI Lightning 680 didn't whine, but my zotac 680 did slightly, ever so slightly. I've never really had one that was loud enough where it was a distraction.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Of course you can join, I'll update the OP.
> 
> As far as GPUs, and coil whine, I think it's just luck of the draw, some whine, some don't. My old MSI Lightning 680 didn't whine, but my zotac 680 did slightly, ever so slightly. I've never really had one that was loud enough where it was a distraction.


Alright thanks







Hmm I see, mine was loud enough to hear across the room. If I were to buy a new GPU and it whines again, is that a valid reason to RMA it or will they not accept it?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Alright thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I see, mine was loud enough to hear across the room. If I were to buy a new GPU and it whines again, is that a valid reason to RMA it or will they not accept it?


I don't think many companies will RMA for coil whine, you could ask, but I think as long as it still works fine, they won't replace it.

Also, I think Klue22 is the only one with access to the gdocs, so he'll have to update it to include you.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Guess I can get thrown into the mix. 4p's _never_ sleep


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Alright thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I see, mine was loud enough to hear across the room. If I were to buy a new GPU and it whines again, is that a valid reason to RMA it or will they not accept it?


On GPUs you can just take the HSF off and paint some clear nail polish onto the coils (especially around the base).


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> On GPUs you can just take the HSF off and paint some clear nail polish onto the coils (especially around the base).


I've heard that before, but with epoxy I think instead of nail polish.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I've heard that before, but with epoxy I think instead of nail polish.


And does it work?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> And does it work?


Yeah, apparently. That's what I've been told to do. I don't have any GPUs with coil whine to test it right now.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yeah, apparently. That's what I've been told to do. I don't have any GPUs with coil whine to test it right now.


Might test it out myself if I get a new GPU. Still haven't decided which one to pick with my 400w PSU. 680 or 770.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Might test it out myself if I get a new GPU. Still haven't decided which one to pick with my 400w PSU. 680 or 770.


Aren't they basically the same thing? 770 is just cheaper new right now, and faster clocks.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Aren't they basically the same thing? 770 is just cheaper new right now, and faster clocks.


Yes those faster clocks mean 40 watt extra. 680 I just can overclock to desired power consumption.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Yes those faster clocks mean 40 watt extra. 680 I just can overclock to desired power consumption.


Yeah, I figured that was the trade off. I'd probably just look for a used 680, if you don't have to buy new. I typically always buy used, but I never keep them long either.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yeah, I figured that was the trade off. I'd probably just look for a used 680, if you don't _have_ to buy new. I typically always buy used, but I never keep them long either.


Most scumms sell their year old 680 against brand new 770 prices though where I live. So 770 seems like the better deal..


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I've heard that before, but with epoxy I think instead of nail polish.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> And does it work?


I've also heard it with LockTite, Super Glue and a couple others. The idea is to put something non-conductive in the expansion path of the copper. I used clear nail polish on an old PSU and it worked, I had one friend Epoxy coat his entire PSU so he could submerge it without it ever corroding and a few others.

Just make sure to let whatever you're using dry before you reassemble the GPU. You don't want to accidentally stick the HSF to the board, and some of the materials that work as an insulator when they're dry are marginally conductive while wet. I suggest Nail polish usually because it's cheap, comes with it's own application brush and dries very quickly.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> I suggest Nail polish usually because it's cheap, comes with it's own application brush and dries very quickly.


And it comes in a variety of colors!


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> And it comes in a variety of colors!


Put some sparkle on your Sparkle!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Put some sparkle on your Sparkle!


xD I see what you did there.


----------



## scubadiver59

I need to pay more attention to details regarding this forum...totally missed this thread!









Anyway, submitted my application, sans HFM link...once I figure out how to get that set up, I'll post the link to add to my name in the spreadsheet.

Cheers!


----------



## cones

Just put my name in.


----------



## Ribozyme

I just pulled the trigger on a 3770k used for 200 euro, no warranty though. I'm eager to see the performance gain against my 3570k and if the hyperthreading pays off. On the hunt for more points, I'm bitten and I feel I will spend a lot in the coming years







!


----------



## Klue22

Hello everyone, sorry for being on such a long hiatus.








I'm going to try to spend more time on OCN so hopefully this thread won't go so long without being updated.

That being said, I've added new applicants and screened the old ones. Sadly we dropped to only 61 members.


----------



## anubis1127

Hi Klue22, thanks for getting the club up to date. We should be able to get that number back up. I'll encourage people that I know fold 24/7 to join up.


----------



## Kevdog

I'm still here...


----------



## WLL77

Hello








I have applied been folding 24/7 for a bit now.


----------



## Klue22

Keep in mind that I do screen entries and check EOC. If your EOC shows a completely flat line at 0 (meaning you haven't folded in over a month) you will be removed. However I do encourage people to re-apply once they get going 24/7 again.


----------



## WLL77

That is no problem,, no flatlines here, in fact quite the opposite.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> That is no problem,, no flatlines here, in fact quite the opposite.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hi Klue22, thanks for getting the club up to date. We should be able to get that number back up. I'll encourage people that I know fold 24/7 to join up.


Not waiting for Anubis' encouragement









Always meant to sign up once I was 24/7....well, better late than never?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> *Not waiting for Anubis' encouragement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Always meant to sign up once I was 24/7....well, better late than never?


Lol.


----------



## martinhal

Hi all , seeing that I am folding in the TC for Laundromatic I guess I'm now folding 24/7 .

A link to my TC 27/4 rig http://www.overclock.net/t/1374609/amd-sempron-145-folding/0_20 .

When I see too much red on my stats page I fire up my 3930 and 2 7970's to keep them at bay









Hope to be a member of the club.


----------



## just4funuk

Hi been folding 24*7 since 2007 when I got my PS3. Got the folding bug and ended up with 4 in the end folding 24*7. For another team. Next I moved to GPU folding and this was funded by selling off the PS3's.

Nvidia 9800GT then added a GTX 280 then
replaced these with two 9800GX2's
These were then replaced with 2x GTX 460 1GB to drop the running costs and bring the temps down.

Occasionally folded on GTX 480. But used to much electric and generated to much heat so decided to replace the gpu folding with I7's

built 3x i7 2600K rigs and an i7 2600 non k in second half of 2011. Replaced the i7 2600 none k with a K. Sold two off june last year. To reduce running costs.As purchased an i7 2600k machine may last year and a cheap board for the spare i7 2600 none k I had.

So now Folding 24*7 on i7 2600k and i7 2600 none K for overclock.net and 1x i7 2600K rig for another team. Total wattage for all rigs is approx 500watts.


----------



## Klue22

I wish my rigs used that "little" amount of power.









List has been updated! Welcome new members!


----------



## cones

Been awhile since anyone has posted in this thread. Just did some updates and now my 24/7 folder has an amd 960t in it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Been awhile since anyone has posted in this thread. Just did some updates and now my 24/7 folder has an amd 960t in it.


Nice


----------



## Kevdog

Hello in here


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Hello in here


Oh Hi!


----------



## Kevdog

We need to make this the Folders hangout like the lounge used to be


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> We need to make this the Folders hangout like the lounge used to be


_Only_ if you're folding 24/7!

Then we can all be friends.


----------



## gboeds

like a folder's lounge for folders?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> like a folder's lounge for folders?


TO BE USED BY 24/7 FOLDERS ONLY!!!


----------



## Kevdog

Yea like this


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Yea like this


I remember that from that from the "other" thread.


----------



## cones

Looks like I'm going to have to stop my 24/7 folding for a while.


----------



## Mitche01

Hello all. I just finished my first two weeks folding 24/7...

However since the core 11 server is down i am struggling to make anny ppd! Gtx680 is helping but not 24/7 on that.


----------



## RushiMP

Count me in


----------



## Mitche01

Well, with the new rig up amd running for a week now. I am back on 24/7.

Is this club still alive?


----------



## anubis1127

It's alive, just not very active. How are you liking the rig?


----------



## Mitche01

Its running quiet and smoothly. Hitting 34k ppd with three core 17 WU at the moment


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Its running quiet and smoothly. Hitting 34k ppd with three core 17 WU at the moment


Not bad.


----------



## Kitler

So I just brought my computer back online 24/7 after being off for two to three months

Only doing small units though. No bigadv. My 3930k has degraded and it struggles to run 4.7ghz at 1.395v









Does anyone know why the bigadv guide was locked? Also, is the 4930k at all promising for folding? I am thinking of picking one up. I heard people are struggling to get it over 4.5ghz.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> So I just brought my computer back online 24/7 after being off for two to three months
> 
> Only doing small units though. No bigadv. My 3930k has degraded and it struggles to run 4.7ghz at 1.395v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why the bigadv guide was locked? Also, is the 4930k at all promising for folding? I am thinking of picking one up. I heard people are struggling to get it over 4.5ghz.


It's probably locked because of the high overclock requirements for a 3930k to be able to do bigadv. Everyone's pretty much given up on doing bigadv on anything less than a 2P setup since the P810x WUs came into play.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Not bad.


Yeah and today i have dropped 44k points!


----------



## Kevdog




----------



## Chooofoojoo

Back to 24/7 after being down for 3 weeks.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to 24/7 after being down for 3 weeks.


Nice!


----------



## JayKthnx

Applied


----------



## Mitche01

Ahem. Upgrade ordered yesterday, ahem...

3 GTX650 Ti and 3 Accelero Xtreme III (going to remove fans and have 1 or 2 large fans pulling over all three heatsinks stacked in the case)

Boom!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Ahem. Upgrade ordered yesterday, ahem...
> 
> 3 GTX650 Ti and 3 Accelero Xtreme III (going to remove fans and have 1 or 2 large fans pulling over all three heatsinks stacked in the case)
> 
> Boom!


Nice! You could probably passive cool the 650 Ti with that Extreme III, such a large cooler, for a little GPU. Having the fans blowing on them will help though, should be nice.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nice! You could probably passive cool the 650 Ti with that Extreme III, such a large cooler, for a little GPU. Having the fans blowing on them will help though, should be nice.


Was thinking it might be fully passive...will try them with and without to see it I can get away without fans.

Should double my PPD from the 3 GT630s I have today.

Will keep you all informed!


----------



## mironccr345

Would like to see pics when you get them set up.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Would like to see pics when you get them set up.


I will update the build log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1426246/build-log-low-power-folding-farm-in-a-boring-beige-box-also-known-as-the-green-folder
with the upgrade.


----------



## Klue22

The semiannual update to the list has just occurred!








Every time I get back on this thread I wonder why some editor hasn't taken it over for me thinking I've died.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> The semiannual update to the list has just occurred!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I get back on this thread I wonder why some editor hasn't taken it over for me thinking I've died.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> The semiannual update to the list has just occurred!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I get back on this thread I wonder why some editor hasn't taken it over for me thinking I've died.


good to see the rumors of your demise are unfounded!











Team BBQ 2013


----------



## MUnitoon

Just sent the application - would fold 25/7 if I could! Grandma has Alzheimer's and researching the disease was how I got into folding. Now I've got my mom and sister into it too


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## axipher

Well I think I can officially say that I'm back in the game.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I think I can officially say that I'm back in the game.


Where'd you go for so long?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I think I can officially say that I'm back in the game.


Do I know you?









I've just managed to get one of my machines going again too. Working full time and going to school full time really takes its toll on your free time.


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.overclock.net/t/1433185/wanted-ideas-for-a-cooperative-multi-team-effort-chimp-challenge/0_20#post_20962822

I will not send a pm to Axi.


----------



## axipher

I was working out of town in aboot 6 different places, finally back home in Sudbury now.


----------



## Mitche01

ARGH!

woke up this morning and decided to reduce the VRAM speed by 300Mhz on all my GT630s using MSI Afterburner. WIndows then decided to BSOD. So I set afterburner not to come on at windows start up but still BSOD occurs. (Can boot into Safe mode no probs abut havent had time to do any investigation fully as had ot go to work)

Picture is of the code I am seeing:


Any ideas - rig is down!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> ARGH!
> 
> woke up this morning and decided to reduce the VRAM speed by 300Mhz on all my GT630s using MSI Afterburner. WIndows then decided to BSOD. So I set afterburner not to come on at windows start up but still BSOD occurs. (Can boot into Safe mode no probs abut havent had time to do any investigation fully as had ot go to work)
> 
> Picture is of the code I am seeing:
> 
> 
> Any ideas - rig is down!


Try uninstalling graphics driver then attempt to boot into windows normally. If that works then re-install the graphics driver. If it BSODs on fresh driver install then likely something is wrong with your card.


----------



## lacrossewacker

submitted my application. Hope I'm "24/7" enough


----------



## Mitche01

Uninstalled driver and afterburner.
Re installed same driver..ok
Re installed afterburner..ng
Uninstslled afterburner..ok
Instslled precision x..ok
Very strange!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Uninstalled driver and afterburner.
> Re installed same driver..ok
> Re installed afterburner..ng
> Uninstslled afterburner..ok
> Instslled precision x..ok
> Very strange!


Did you by chance leave any config files from the previous afterburner install? I recommend Revo Uninstaller for uninstalling pretty much all applications, keeps them from leaving junk on your system.
http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Oh, hi, folks. mind if I join in with some of my rigs?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Oh, hi, folks. mind if I join in with some of my rigs?


Some?!?








Why not all?!

















So I'd like to pick up a GPU on black Friday for folding, does anyone have any recommendations? Lets say a $300 budget?


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Did you by chance leave any config files from the previous afterburner install? I recommend Revo Uninstaller for uninstalling pretty much all applications, keeps them from leaving junk on your system.
> http://www.revouninstaller.com/


DId not use revo so may help!


----------



## RushiMP

Very close to my initial dream of reaching 1 million PPD. I need to get another Titan or something.


----------



## Kitler

Just submitted application.


----------



## arvidab

Prepare to be added in the next 6-12 months.


----------



## Kevdog

Hey! Hey! Hey!... Haven't partied in this thread for a while....


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I'm down for a party...















:


----------



## Kevdog




----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Prepare to be added in the next 6-12 months.











I check it more frequently than that!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I check it more frequently than that!


Sure you do.







What about the people on the list that don't fold 24/7?

I brought some music that has a hint of cowbell.


----------



## Kevdog

I'm showing my age here but, I used to love that song!!!


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Sure you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the people on the list that don't fold 24/7?
> 
> I brought some music that has a hint of cowbell.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*


Sorry.


----------



## stu.

...peek a boo.


----------



## Mitche01

Damn it...my ssd in the folding rig failed!
Have a old pata hdd in there now to keep me going.

On the upside when i reinstalled client v7, it auto added my phenom ii (running at 1600mhz now) so i set it to use 1 core and its running an A3 core now swt to deliver in 12 days for 223ppd!

I have kept it on and set it to pull small cores. Might be worth a laugh!


----------



## lacrossewacker

I have 2 rigs folding 24/7 (then some extra workstations here and there, nothing major)

However, I'm taking my main rig (670/780) offline for a while. Just bought a car this past Saturday (2013 Sonata) and I've scheduled a week long trip to China in March. Taking this computer offline will save me some chump change on the side.

Still have another TC 780 going strong though!


----------



## Mitche01

Sorry to here about the rig off line wacker! If you are passing europe on your way to china you are more than welcome to drop the rig off at mine to run!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Sorry to here about the rig off line wacker! If you are passing europe on your way to china you are more than welcome to drop the rig off at mine to run!


Well, I might actually be able to play some games on my PC again









Luckily it looks like BF4 has been a mess all this time, so I haven't missed playing it at all yet.


----------



## Klue22

Going out of town is the best time to fold! None of that silly gaming or internet browsing business to slow down those clients.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Sure you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the people on the list that don't fold 24/7?
> 
> I brought some music that has a hint of cowbell.


Cowbell? Did someone say, COWBELL??


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Cowbell? Did someone say, COWBELL??


Yes.


----------



## stickg1

Is there something wrong with the servers? I've been trying to get a WU on my 290 all morning. It keeps retrying and it shows the IP addresses as 0.0.0.0 and everything else unknown.



Do I need to reinstall or is it a Stanford server issue?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Is there something wrong with the servers? I've been trying to get a WU on my 290 all morning. It keeps retrying and it shows the IP addresses as 0.0.0.0 and everything else unknown.
> 
> Do I need to reinstall or is it a Stanford server issue?


I'm getting the same problem. It's an issue with one of Stanford's servers.


----------



## Klue22

Same thing happened to me. Woke up this morning and I had five clients offline, hopefully it is resolved by now.


----------



## Mitche01

It was fixed last night about 21:00 GMT


----------



## Klue22

So anyone know what's going on with the stats? EOC is showing 0's all over the place and I'm not getting GPU WUs anymore.


----------



## hertz9753

Who would like to run the OCN 24/7 folders club?


----------



## JayKthnx

I could. Just need to start hunting down people that run 24/7 and boost the membership back up. lol


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I'm no good at baking cookies. The members would likely form a mutiny after not too long.


----------



## dman811

I'll make chicken alfredo... it's pretty much the only thing I can make other than a really good sandwich and the alfredo sauce as well as the pasta are all homemade. People tell me I should become a chef and then they eat other things I cook and they rescind that suggestion.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mmmmm, cookies. But I wouldn't qualify due to lack of 24/7 folding..


----------



## Chooofoojoo

You don't have to _do_ to manage. #truestorybro


----------



## cones

I'm still on there and I haven't been able to fold for way to long now.

Edit: If no one else could I may be able to manage but been out of folding for a while.


----------



## hertz9753

If cooking was required I would do that myself.









I gave you guys a list of folders and I'm still looking for a new op...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I'll do it. But If Stanford messes around after bigadv ends, I may no longer be 24/7. May split time hosting renders. Just full disclosure.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I'll do it. But If Stanford messes around after bigadv ends, I may no longer be 24/7. May split time hosting renders. Just full disclosure.


That means that you have few months to get this thread interesting. Congrats!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

First act of office: Need to hire a baker. Anyone have any leads on a good pastry chef?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> First act of office: Need to hire a baker. Anyone have any leads on a good pastry chef?


Blitz6804? I think dman likes poptarts or something like that though.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I'm more of a Pillsbury toaster strudel type of guy. More flaky exterior and you get to apply the icing yourself.


----------



## Panther Al

Mmmm... Cake. Strudel. Pie. Now this is a club...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Who needs a baker when I've got Duchess not even ten blocks away from home?








http://www.duchessbakeshop.com/


----------



## Panther Al

Only thing better would be an Arnotts Bakery down the street. Ah, back when I was living in Wainuiomata - there was one on the other side of the big hill, and every morning you'd drive by on your way to Welly and gain a few pounds just from the smell.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Eh... I'm happy enough The Tea Girl is nearby because the owner's an awesome lady, and there's too many green teas to choose from! ^_^ But bakeries are nice too!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Blitz6804? I think dman likes poptarts or something like that though.


That I do, but I make a mean chicken alfredo with homemade alfredo sauce *and* pasta. Yes I make my own pasta. No one in my family will eat any other pasta. Plus I make awesome, heart-unhealthy sandwiches. Anything else and you should look for someone else.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

It's like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> It's like nothing ever happened.


That's because it didn't.


----------



## Chooofoojoo




----------



## axipher

Finally back to pretend I'm helping...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Finally back to pretend I'm helping...


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## Erick Silver

Broke into the top 100 folders today!


----------



## JayKthnx

congratulations erick!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke into the top 100 folders today!


Congrats!

Now its gonna get slooooooow...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke into the top 100 folders today!


Congrats!


----------



## Klue22

I'm waiting for the day when I get on this list.
It will be a moment I've dreamed about for years.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Same. One wu at a time... wonder what February 1st 2015 will do to those dreams.


----------



## BWG

@Klue22 Join TC!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> @Klue22
> Join TC!


I plan on it. Gotta get my schoolwork taken care of first. Russian is killing me.


----------



## hertz9753

I would take German and say Borscht to Russian. That was a joke that nobody will get.


----------



## BWG

Russian sounds really hard!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Russian sounds really hard!


http://www.grhs.org/

That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Panther Al

Just remember, when it comes to Russian History, it can be summed up with 100% accuracy with 5 words:

And Then It Got Worse.


----------



## dman811

Vodka?


----------



## hertz9753

They have beets.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Just remember, when it comes to Russian History, it can be summed up with 100% accuracy with 5 words:
> 
> And Then It Got Worse.


Funny, but that's not totally true!


----------



## hertz9753

I have 3 co-workers from the former USSR. All of them left years ago and still have family back there.

Bosnia, Serbia and Ukraine are where they are from.

All of their families get together over here. That would not have been possible where they came from.

Those people are fun to party with.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have 3 co-workers from the former USSR. All of them left years ago and still have family back there.
> 
> Bosnia, Serbia and Ukraine are where they are from.
> 
> All of their families get together over here. That would not have been possible where they came from.
> 
> Those people are fun to party with.


Serbs and Bosnians getting along???


----------



## hertz9753

They all moved here to get along. They were tired of the things going on. All of them also have friends and family that are gone for no reason. I would tell you things, but I think we are off topic for this thread.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> They all moved here to get along. They were tired of the things going on. All of them also have friends and family that are gone for no reason. I would tell you things, but I think we are off topic for this thread.


I like things! I just want to visit Pripyat and Chernobyl.








And Siberia, the idea of such an expanse of wilderness is amazing.


----------



## Panther Al

All for a trip in the fall: cold enough to be comfy, warm enough to survive.







Always wanted to see the just amazing amounts of untouched land you can find there.


----------



## BWG

Hertz parties? I'm getting a visual of this. Does it involve a ball of yarn?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Hertz parties? I'm getting a visual of this. Does it involve a ball of yarn?


I party better that I knit. I'm also slow at most things because I'm old.

Almost 4 day's to reply, but my walker did lose a couple of tennis balls.


----------



## BWG

Hey paper boy. Bring any good news today?


----------



## hertz9753

The front page story is Patsy snores. I can't reveal my source.


----------



## BWG

@Patsy


----------



## hertz9753

@Klue22 Congrats on 400 million folding points!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @Klue22 Congrats on 400 million folding points!


Thanks Hertz!


----------



## Erick Silver

Holy carp!!! I passed 50 million!

misspelling intentional! LOL


----------



## dman811

Congrats! Now put in for a badge so I can review it.


----------



## Erick Silver

I will do that. And while you're at it can you remove the 3x Chimp Challenge badge as I already have the 4x CC Badge.


----------



## dman811

I can't remove or add anything, but I will make a note of it.


----------



## DizZz

Congrats!


----------



## Wheezo

Not many names on that list anymore, nice to see I am still on it though.
Don't fold 24/7 per-sey but my PC is always on and crunching on something [email protected] or BOINC related.


----------



## Erick Silver

Uh..I applied a long time ago and I believe I was on that list at one point.....why am I not on that list now?


----------



## dman811

Wait... what?


----------



## Erick Silver

My name is no longer on the list that I can see


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> My name is no longer on the list that I can see


For 24/7?


----------



## Erick Silver

Correct


----------



## Klue22

You probably quit folding at some point. I check people occasionally.


----------



## Erick Silver

I have never stopped folding for more than a week or two at a time for moving reasons.....


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I have never stopped folding for more than a week or two at a time for moving reasons.....


You submitted your application to me on 10/16/11, yet your EOC shows no points between 10/11 and 12/12 which is why you were never added, or added and then removed. Current production looks good though, expect to be added soon.


----------



## dman811

I just submitted my application, don't know if I ever did before or not.


----------



## Yey09

same here, just submitted my application


----------



## Klue22

So...is there any interest in starting a 24/7 folding team for the FFW? None of the teams this year are really doing it for me









if not then pretend I just didn't say anything....


----------



## hertz9753

Nothing


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> So...is there any interest in starting a 24/7 folding team for the FFW? None of the teams this year are really doing it for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if not then pretend I just didn't say anything....


Better figure this out soon, or just join Team Canada...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Klue knows deep down he's a Viking


----------



## Klue22

I'll probably just join a team, too much effort to start my own


----------



## JayKthnx

We all know Team BBQ is going to cook the competition.


----------



## dman811

Jay is right. Though I prefer to skewer them first.


----------



## hertz9753

Who is Vlad?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mmmm, skewered, marinated, and cooked competition, especially ponies. Sounds absolutely delicious!


----------



## Klue22

Please, BBQ weather =/= folding weather. Your victory is a pipe dream.


----------



## PR-Imagery

The frigid homelands of the Vikings make for prime folding conditions


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> The frigid homelands of the Vikings make for prime folding conditions


He does have an excellent point...


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I did poorly in the silicon lottery this time around. maxed at 1060MHz without bumping voltage, and when I max it out, I can do 1100MHz.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Please, BBQ weather =/= folding weather. Your victory is a pipe dream.


You clearly haven't met Canadians then. Who cares that it's -30C, we'll still BBQ - just increase the cooking times! Therefore, BBQing weather definitely indeed is folding weather!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> The frigid homelands of the Vikings make for prime folding conditions


I dunno, Northern Alberta is colder than Vikings could ever stand!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:
Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe* 


> I dunno, Northern Alberta is colder than Vikings could ever stand!


Precisely why we bred our sheep to handle the coldest colds and barren frozen lands, endless supplies of winter coats!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Precisely why we bred our sheep to handle the coldest colds and barren frozen lands, endless supplies of winter coats!!


So much harder to fight when you're wearing three layers of sheepskin, especially in comparison to those using modern day synthetic materials that perform so much better.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Idk about that, I think we were pretty adept at such things.


----------



## hertz9753

What the heck happened in here?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Nerds. Nerds happened.


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## Klue22

I gotta say I'm impressed with the already increased PPD output in anticipation of this here FFW. I'm now down to 4th place.








Hopefully you guys won't quit after the war is over!


----------



## Klue22

Well I'm down. One of my 4p rigs had the pump die in it so that one's out until I can get a replacement. I also pulled the PSU out of the other for testing purposes so now my ppd is rather un-24/7 for those rigs.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Well I'm down. One of my 4p rigs had the pump die in it so that one's out until I can get a replacement. I also pulled the PSU out of the other for testing purposes so now my ppd is rather un-24/7 for those rigs.


just run tap water through it until you get a new pump! rads not needed!


----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> just run tap water through it until you get a new pump! rads not needed!


Yea because I need even higher utility bills!


----------



## hertz9753

Hi Klue!


----------



## Klue22

Hi hertz! Who's the dog in your profile pic?


----------



## hertz9753

That is Molly. She is a rescue that I adopted in 2010.


----------



## Klue22

Aww, good looking pup you've got there. More of a cat person myself but dogs are pretty cool.


----------



## hertz9753

I had a cat that would greet me in the driveway when I got home. A quick mew and rolling on the cement. She loved to be on my shoulders when we went into the house.

It's not like I spend time with my pets or anything like that....


----------



## Klue22

Pets are awesome, much easier to interact with pets than it is humans. My doesn't like to be held much, but loves it if I just follow him around the yard. Sometimes he's loud enough to wake me up.


----------



## hertz9753

As a cat owner you know the TP game. Combine that with a dog that will pick the up TP and run with it after the cat unrolls it. You have to know what they are thinking before you can bond.


----------



## Klue22

Haha, too true. My cat used to shred entire rolls of TP if we left the house for more than a day or so. I swear, it's like he expects ME to entertain him! The nerve!


----------



## dman811

My dogs love the rolls itself, not the toilet paper.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I try not to let them near the rolls nor the diaper genie lol


----------



## Klue22

What the neck is a diaper genie?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I try not to let them near the rolls nor the diaper genie lol


Awful, Awful! Many years ago, my two rough haired collies "Broke" into the diaper genie and it was a disaster. Lord know how knows how long it took to clean up the mess.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah don't want to find that out since it's my basset I'm worried about over the other two dogs


----------



## dman811

Plus diapers are made of a material that does not dissolve in a dogs stomach. Sometimes it can come out whole if the pieces are small enough, but a piece larger than about a 2 inch radius would require surgery.


----------



## Klue22

Nobody answered my question!


----------



## JayKthnx

Diaper Genie


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Nobody answered my question!


Most of us were wondering why you asked the question.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Nobody answered my question!


click on it


----------



## hertz9753

Don't do it Klue it could be Mr Hankey. I have done some paper work with him in the past. So demanding... I ran out of #2 lead one day but he didn't care.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Diaper Genie is a storage device for used diapers (safe from most animals and the stench used diapers emit) lol

Just noticed I'm almost out of the 200's in ranking


----------



## Klue22

Sorry I don't have kids or small siblings! Plus my pets are well behaved too.


----------



## Klue22

Back to the top with this! I'm going to redo the OP soon and come up with a fancy new sig for everyone to sport. Also I'm going to remove the silly application process because I'm less concerned about cheaters since I'm not giving away money anymore.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I guess I'm a little late to the game... I've sent in my details I should be able to join in - my electric bill meets the criteria.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I guess I'm a little late to the game... I've sent in my details I should be able to join in - my electric bill meets the criteria.


I'm sorry your not allowed.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Too much PPD, I know.


----------



## Klue22

Only 9.2 more months!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

But you're so far out, I've got my eyes on the people who are a bit easier to get pass... but don't worry I won't lose you from my sight.


----------



## Klue22

Just don't give it up. I've seen dozens of heavy hitters come and go in the past 5 years.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Oh I don't intend to, I'm shooting for the moon on this one... 1B, or near it, by January.


----------



## Klue22

I look forward to doing battle with you.


----------



## hertz9753

Do you have something lined up?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I look forward to doing battle with you.


As do I good sir, as do I.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Do you have something lined up?


I do, but I think for once I'm going to keep it a secret and let EOC do the talking.


----------



## hertz9753

You have been talking to Scotty about the second lever.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You have been talking to Scotty about the second lever.


Apparently I'm only 2/3 of the way up on the first lever... lol


----------



## hertz9753

The first lever has not been tested on 3. Don't do it!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Lately it has, been running a minimum of 1530 Mhz on the lowest GPU and the highest at 1560, I even clocked my 780 back to 1162 in Win7.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> As do I good sir, as do I.
> I do, but I think for once I'm going to keep it a secret and let EOC do the talking.


Don't make me double my power bill!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

For the time being, I'm back to 24/7 folding. All depends on how the weather pans out, of course.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Don't make me double my power bill!


Oh, you'll have to do more than that.


----------



## joeh4384

I leave my HTPC folding nearly 24/7. Every once in a while folding screws up the audio and I have to pause.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Oh, you'll have to do more than that.


Dear God I hoe not. It's already 250/month, albeit most of that is air conditioning rather than folding but tomato potato...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I feel it too trust me... my computers drink nearly 2kW a day combined. But I plan to make these next few months count, and don't worry it'll only sting a little.


----------



## hertz9753

I don't fold much, You should take me off the list.


----------



## BWG

No!


----------



## $ilent

Got my rig back up online folding 24/7. Bought myself a nice lamptron fc5v2 to keep the fans nice and low. It's funny my temps only increase 5c across the board when going from 2000+ rpm fans to around 1000rpm.

Ppd is hovering between 650k to 700k.


----------



## BWG

Hi.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I don't fold much, You should take me off the list.


Aren't you a folding editor though?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I don't fold much, You should take me off the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you a folding editor though?
Click to expand...

I did quit folding for a 2 hours today...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I did quit folding for a 2 hours today...


Being a Folding Editor doesn't mean you have to fold 24/7 does it? I figured they just maintained the folding section of OCN.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I did quit folding for a 2 hours today...


TRAITOR! Get the pitchforks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> *Being a Folding Editor doesn't mean you have to fold 24/7 does it?* I figured they just maintained the folding section of OCN.


Yes it does! Also it requires at least 80 hours a week of donated time.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Yes it does! Also it requires at least 80 hours a week of donated time.


I see. Didn't know that. Well then Mike, you need to step up your game on one part of your job.









As for taking him off I should be put on.







Unless that application thing doesn't work... O.O


----------



## hertz9753

Lies.


----------



## dman811

If it's anything like Staples, it's expected that you fit 168 hours of work into a total of 25 hours.


----------



## BWG

Well, this is the 24/7 folding club rather than the 22/7 folding club ran by someone who I couldn't get to fold at all for several months after I sent him 100 PM's about joining TC again.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hey we got you added. .


----------



## BWG

No, I was talking about back when i was editor and used to pm klue22 about joining TC again. Lol


----------



## hertz9753

I love milkshakes on the beach.


----------



## BWG

My Mom took that pic at college.


----------



## dman811

Without a background story, that could end badly.


----------



## hertz9753

16 and going to the prom...


----------



## dman811

I could make a rhyme with that.


----------



## hertz9753

I know guy that has seen @EpicPie . He could help you with that.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I know guy that has seen @EpicPie . He could help you with that.


??? I'm confused.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I know guy that has seen @EpicPie . He could help you with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ??? I'm confused.
Click to expand...

@dman811 wants to make some music. Can you help him?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> No, I was talking about back when i was editor and used to pm klue22 about joining TC again. Lol


pfft it was like 2 messages. And I used to be pretty involved in work so I didn't have much free time. Now not so much.


----------



## $ilent

Anyone up for some half a million ppd goodness on a gtx 970?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone up for some half a million ppd goodness on a gtx 970?


Sheesh, best I can get is about 300k last time I checked.


----------



## hertz9753

$ilent will only talk about the good WU's and their are some crappy ones out there. I average about 400K PPD on my daily rig with a GTX 980 while browsing and and watching YouTube.


----------



## lanofsong

$ilent - are you running your 970 24hrs a day? it would be interesting to see what your GPU is doing as an average







are you able to run it for a few days?

Over this month in TC my 980 is running about 468K PPD (some WU's as high as 600K and quite a few below 400K







)
It looks like @Dimensive (top 970 TC folder) is putting out around 290K on average.


----------



## hertz9753

I'm sad.


----------



## Dimensive

That 970 is running at 1500MHz 24/7 and the numbers jump around like crazy because of the amount of different WU's.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm sad.


*tummy rub*


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> $ilent - are you running your 970 24hrs a day? it would be interesting to see what your GPU is doing as an average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you able to run it for a few days?
> 
> Over this month in TC my 980 is running about 468K PPD (some WU's as high as 600K and quite a few below 400K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> It looks like @Dimensive (top 970 TC folder) is putting out around 290K on average.


Yeah both 970s running 24/7 for past 3 days, got between 630,000 - 700,000ppd. So ~329,000ppd per gtx 970 im getting on average.


----------



## dman811

@$ilent and @hertz9753, block each other and be done.


----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder


----------



## Klue22

Words are one thing, but points are another. Over the years there have been countless trash talkers on this forum. Just keep folding and let your points do the talking.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Words are one thing, but points are another. Over the years there have been countless trash talkers on this forum. Just keep folding and let your points do the talking.


I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Words are one thing, but points are another. Over the years there have been countless trash talkers on this forum. Just keep folding and let your points do the talking.


Not sure how much higher I can take em!











A little music for you guys


----------



## hertz9753

@$ilent I would like to say that I'm sorry and it is good to see you folding again.


----------



## $ilent

@hertz9753 I also apologise for my conduct.

Thanks it's good to be back folding


----------



## $ilent

Not sure how much higher they will go...but I must keep going!


----------



## dman811

That's high as hell! I am thinking of something else though.


----------



## $ilent

Something else??


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure how much higher they will go...but I must keep going!


Good to see you folding again. Nice clocks


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Something else??


Meme.


----------



## $ilent

I don't follow...


----------



## dman811




----------



## $ilent

Ohhhh haha

I was just thinking if any teams need a temp 970 folder I am offering my services. I know I haven't been the most reliable TC folder and I completely understand if you guys reject my offer.

Just thought since I'm going 24/7 might be able to help fill a spot


----------



## dman811

I am going to state this plain and simple, if a team wants you, they can have you. This is not meant to offend you in anyway, but I will not assign you to a team, especially with your TC track record. You definitely get really good points while you fold, but once you stop, it is almost impossible to get you going again.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I am going to state this plain and simple, if a team wants you, they can have you. This is not meant to offend you in anyway, but I will not assign you to a team, especially with your TC track record. You definitely get really good points while you fold, but once you stop, it is almost impossible to get you going again.


Sure no problem. I'll throw it out there see if anybody wants me to pitch in. Thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think Brass Bottom needs someone since Duality is dropping out for the summer if I remember correctly


----------



## $ilent

Thanks darth I'll send em a message


----------



## Klue22

Alright everyone, I've gone ahead and redone the OP and nuked the old list. So now this club is down to one member again and it would be great if you could all sign up again.








Good news though, no more application process because I simply don't have time for it. If you sign up its on your honor that your 24/7. D


----------



## DarthBaggins

Signed up again


----------



## Maintenance Bot

IN.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> @hertz9753 I also apologise for my conduct.
> 
> Thanks it's good to be back folding


Ahem, join TC.


----------



## Dimensive

Signed up.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Ahem, join TC.


Ive posted in BBB Greg to see if they will have me!


----------



## BWG

WW4

Have any AMD GPUs?


----------



## $ilent

Nope, just got two 970s to fold on


----------



## Ceadderman

Add me please. Am on my phone atm.









~Ceadder


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I'm going for 1B this year before I PCS, so you know I'm in. Of course I'll fold again when I get my equipment back from shipment.

Oh and Klue, expect to be passed.


----------



## dman811

I fold 24/7. I hardly ever game. Only time I stop is in the case of a cleaning, power failure, or quick restart.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I fold 24/7. I hardly ever game. Only time I stop is in the case of a cleaning, power failure, or quick restart.


I tried to retire my 2 280x from folding but i just keep turning them back on.. They pull out around 300-340ppd..









oh yea sigh me up for the 24/7 too


----------



## dman811

I'll probably retire my GTX 660 Ti completely soon. ~80K just isn't worth all that electricity. I'll buy 970s and 960s that are much cheaper to run.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I'm going for 1B this year before I PCS, so you know I'm in. Of course I'll fold again when I get my equipment back from shipment.
> 
> Oh and Klue, expect to be passed.




Many people have had your PPD (or proportionately high PPD) but none have ever sustained it in the long term. Deeebs was the only one that came close and he's now flatlined. On the off chance that you DO make it another 7 months...well...lets just say it will take you a lot longer than 7 months.









/trash talk

But really, what are you folding on and what do you pay for power? That seems to be the main reason people drop after awhile.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Many people have had your PPD (or proportionately high PPD) but none have ever sustained it in the long term. Deeebs was the only one that came close and he's now flatlined. On the off chance that you DO make it another 7 months...well...lets just say it will take you a lot longer than 7 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /trash talk
> 
> But really, what are you folding on and what do you pay for power? That seems to be the main reason people drop after awhile.


This I know, if anything I've thus far sustained my high PPD for the past 6 months, and there is a reason I have said that I *will* make it in the next 7 months but I told you, and a few other people, that is my secret and I'll let you guess what I'm folding on.

At the moment my power consumption for what I'm currently folding on, and this one everyone knows already, is .95kW on my main, I'm guessing around .4-.6kW on the secondary, and possibly .4kW on my third guy. So in total I'm probably utilizing about 2kW/hr just in folding and these guys never shut down. My energy bill is stupid, I don't have much time left to sustain this as once I move back to the states it will be harder but I'll have two dedicated folders the other three won't be decommissioned just less used unless I can figure out how to make enough extra money (or save) to make up for that part of the bill. Anyway my last quarter was roughly £650 or so (give or take £20) - and that was from Jan to Mar but I'm not sure what it is now since I've added more computers to the mix.

I also forgot to mention, I am the type of person to do lots of estimations and future projections... a whole lot of mathematics. With that said I have calculated what I need to make 1B points by 30 November and apparently it is doable but will take a lot of energy to accomplish but in the spirit of folding, which I love doing because it gives me that sense of "well being," but also in the spirit of competition (I'm *very* competitive when I have that chance) I'm going to hit that goal of 1B before I PCS... it'll be hard but it seems I've got a decent amount of support from people like you, @hertz9753, @dman811, @Dimensive, the list goes on so as long as you all support me I'll make it happen even if Deeeebs fell short by roughly 111M. I won't flatline now, I can't... I've invested too much time and money into this and I'm going to get it done.

*Wish me luck and pray I make a new record for OCN. Thank you for the support.*

Forgot one last thing, I did a calculation on when I would pass you assuming I make the PPD required to meet the 1B goal by November... it'll be less than 3 months.


----------



## $ilent

What does before I PCS mean?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What does before I PCS mean?


Permanent Change of Station (PCS), meaning my current tour over here in the UK will be ending in Jan 2016 and I'll be sent back to the US or if I'm "lucky" the only other overseas base my job allows which is in Japan. Personally I'm looking to go back to the states so I can retrain and then possibly find my way back to the UK or Europe [in general]; I hope this clarifies some things.


----------



## Dimensive

@Darkness Sakura, you always have my support! You got this! Also, I like the user title "Mr. 980".


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> @Darkness Sakura, you always have my support! You got this! Also, I like the user title "Mr. 980".


Again, thank you for the support. I'm really hoping to push it and set the first record for 1B... we'll see I may be in second or third but as long as I hit it before December I'll be alright.


----------



## Klue22

Why aren't you people signing up?!!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Why aren't you people signing up?!!


I did, three times already and it's not working. Maybe it knows I make an excessive amount of PPD.


----------



## JayKthnx

@Darkness Sakura just come over to kadena and we'll build a massive folding farm together. what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Klue22

For some reason gdocs keeps changing the formula I insert...not sure what the deal is...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @Darkness Sakura just come over to kadena and we'll build a massive folding farm together. what's the worst that could happen?


Super high energy bills... and really high PPD.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Why aren't you people signing up?!!


Because not everyone meets the criteria.


----------



## hertz9753

I signed up but it did not work.


----------



## valvehead

I missed the post about the list being reset.









Resubmitted.


----------



## Ceadderman

I am on my phone an have no direct access to Folder to sign up *again*.









~Ceadder


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I am on my phone an have no direct access to Folder to sign up *again*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hey old friend, of you tap desktop at the bottom of this picture, the form should work.


----------



## $ilent

Quick question in regards to [email protected] passkeys.

I am folding on two gtx 970s, but only one for the TC. Should I put one passkey on my identity tab and then have my TC passkey on one gtx 970 and nothing on the second gtx 970 passkey, or should I leave the identity tab passkey blank, and then just put the two seperate passkeys in each gtx 970 slot?

thanks


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quick question in regards to [email protected] passkeys.
> 
> I am folding on two gtx 970s, but only one for the TC. Should I put one passkey on my identity tab and then have my TC passkey on one gtx 970 and nothing on the second gtx 970 passkey, or should I leave the identity tab passkey blank, and then just put the two seperate passkeys in each gtx 970 slot?
> 
> thanks


Set one to your name (identity), one to your GTX 970 and you're good. I used to have 3 passkeys for folding for my CPU in CPU-W, the GPU-E and my identity.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Set one to your name (identity), one to your GTX 970 and you're good. I used to have 3 passkeys for folding for my CPU in CPU-W, the GPU-E and my identity.


Ok thanks. So by having passkey 1 on identity but passkey 2 on gtx 970 slot 1, it doesnt mean that both 970s will fold under passkey 1 does it?


----------



## dman811

As a rule of thumb I always do the passkey flag on the slot, never in the identity field.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> As a rule of thumb I always do the passkey flag on the slot, never in the identity field.


Cool, ill change it just to be sure. thanks


----------



## BWG

If you place a passkey in the identity field, it will be applied to all folding slots except for the slot you overrode it with by using a passkey flag (TC Passkey). The passkey flag override only applies to the folding slot you applied it to.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> If you place a passkey in the identity field, it will be applied to all folding slots except for the slot you overrode it with by using a passkey flag (TC Passkey). The passkey flag override only applies to the folding slot you applied it to.


Oki doky well I just went ahead and removed the identity Passkey and put my TC and none TC passkeys in each 970 slot since I'm not doing cpu folding too.


----------



## BWG

That works.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I am on my phone an have no direct access to Folder to sign up *again*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey old friend, of you tap desktop at the bottom of this picture, the form should work.
Click to expand...

Yes I know. But doing so makes my S4 grumpy. So I don't do that. Same happens whenever I try logging into fB via Internet option. An I won't install that app because it immediately increases my data usage with all the stupid updates. My data plan is expensive enough. I might have to take a hiatus from being connected if I wish to get my sig rig finished by Halloween. It's scheduled for PDXLan 6 days later.









~Ceadder


----------



## RushiMP

Just resubmitted.


----------



## Klue22

I'm so happy this thread is active again! Nobody kill it!









Anyone with Google sheets/forms experience should PM me. For some reason I have to re-drag the formulas for new applicants. It's like its adding in new lines?


----------



## hertz9753

@tmontney and @msgclb Those are my picks.


----------



## $ilent

Klue PM me I've done about 5 auto updating Google spreadsheets on here


----------



## $ilent

Anyone know what UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f) refers to on gtx 970 folding in windows with v7? Im running 347.52 driver.

My pc has been folding fine for a few weeks never lost a work unit but noticed my ppd has been down a little past few days and seen this on the work log on a P9105 unit.

thanks


----------



## BWG

My first thought is for you to do a clean install of the driver and reboot.


----------



## Klue22

To the top! We need more people signing up! There can't be only 18 24/7 folders!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> To the top! We need more people signing up! There can't be only 18 24/7 folders!


Those 18 are probably the ones who do the majority of the communicating on the folding threads, but they are also probably the people who find ways to get their clocks to squeeze out every bit of PPD they can get out of a piece of equipment; they also do this outside of FaTs. Just a theory though...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I do, always pushing my CPU


----------



## Dimensive

It's hotter in my room than it is outside because of folding. I'm okay with that any day.


----------



## DarthBaggins

My thermostat is set at 68f 24/7


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> It's hotter in my room than it is outside because of folding. I'm okay with that any day.


We don't have central heating/cooling in the UK, you should feel what my living room feels like when the doors are closed... 2.5 kW of heat isn't exactly cool.


----------



## Dimensive

I know it's humid here throughout the summer, but damn that's too low for me.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> We don't have central heating/cooling in the UK, you should feel what my living room feels like when the doors are closed... 2.5 kW of heat isn't exactly cool.


I'm sweating just thinking about it.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I know it's humid here throughout the summer, but damn that's too low for me.


68-64F is perfect inside a house, although my dad doesn't like anything less than 74F. Less than 64F in a house and I'll put long pants on, get down to about 20F outside and I'll throw long pants on.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I'm sweating just thinking about it.


You and me both, it's a wonder they still fold half the time. But all my systems, except one at the moment, are on water so the highest temp I've seen is about 50*C on one GPU and typically that is the last one in the semi-parallel setup. Right now the only ones not on water are my two heavy hitters (980Ti), they, oddly enough, are still trucking with one at 60*C and the other sitting right at 70*C and together are managing to hold a solid 1M to 1.1M PPD. These two would produce more but again they are on air so I've got the clocks at 1491 and 1440 MHz respectively, any higher and they seem to become a bit unstable at these temps.


----------



## Dimensive

74-76F inside is the ample temperature for me. At work it's always too cold because my boss as the AC on a lot, but once our printers are on and running, they balance things out.


----------



## DarthBaggins

During the winter I set it at 64f lol other than this newer place (moved back in February) seems to be fairly well insulated heat wise for winters


----------



## Dimensive

The thing is, in Georgia, you can never predict how hot the summers will be or how cold the winters will be. I remember having snow one April and wearing shorts in November...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> The thing is, in Georgia, you can never predict how hot the summers will be or how cold the winters will be. I remember having snow one April and wearing shorts in November...


Sounds about as bad as Missouri, oddest year I remember it started to snow a bit in early/mid May.... didn't last long but it was still there.


----------



## Dimensive

So long as things don't end up like they did in The Day After Tomorrow, I think we're all going to be okay.


----------



## DarthBaggins

If it gets that cold I'll see if I can get my clocks above 6.0 lol


----------



## Ceadderman

You guys are amazing. lol

Typically we don't even hit 90F this early. We've experienced +100F consistently over the last month. Our winds typically average high 40mph which keeps things liveable until the final week of July and that's when we get our 3digit temps. I figure it's hotter now because we had maybe 4 snowfalls the entire Winter. But, dang these temps are ridiculous. Hopefully we can get some rain to cool things down.









I am glad my Sig Rig Folding machine isn't up and running atm. My bros is doing my Folding where it's air conditioned but in this small place my rig, combined with the metal roof over our heads...

Well let's just say you could bake a turkey to perfection just leaving it and the trimmings on the kitchen counter.









~Ceadder


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Sounds about as bad as Missouri, oddest year I remember it started to snow a bit in early/mid May.... didn't last long but it was still there.











But I live in Missouri....where are you from?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I live in Missouri....where are you from?


109 miles west of you.


----------



## hertz9753

The land of sump pumps.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

So I'm not liking this burn-in time on these new cards, or maybe I'm impatient... I think I'm impatient. I've clocked one down from 1500 Mhz, but not due to heat, and the other is cruising between 450K and 600K (yes, that big of a variance).


----------



## hertz9753

Take a deep breath and exhale. I love the smell of new electronics.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I dunno, I want them to beast out but I'm thinking that I won't be able to fully set them out until I get all of them and then on water [after all have been tested for use/stability].


----------



## Jimbags

Getting my little HTPC to fold 24/7 for OCN gpu folding on my 750ti, really pleasantly suprised with it. Averaging 60k PPD. Not huge numbers but at least its something


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Getting my little HTPC to fold 24/7 for OCN gpu folding on my 750ti, really pleasantly suprised with it. Averaging 60k PPD. *Not huge numbers but at least its something *


You're contributing, that's all that matters.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> You're contributing, that's all that matters.


Yeah that what its all about. For the 48-50watts this little fella uses folding it decent PPD.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Yeah that what its all about. For the 48-50watts this little fella uses folding it decent PPD.


Not bad, power bill isn't too high then I take it.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Not bad, power bill isn't too high then I take it.


Well dont know yet. But power here is rediculously expensive. Thats why ive had to go a low powered rig and not full time fold on my gtx770. Ive had a $1200 AUD Bill for 3 months (some friends have had $2000+), thats trying to be power savvy, (not folding, switching things off standby etc). When I lived in a different state my bill for the same period was $350. The Government ownz the one and only power company here and have us all bent over a barrel its rediculous. Soooo, ill see how I go like this. Ive really cut down power use lately. Ie no aircon use :-(


----------



## Klue22

I pay about 10 cents a kilowatt here!








I make up for it though by having a spread out house that requires two AC units.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Mine is roughly 15p/kWh (day) and 8p/kWh (night).


----------



## dman811

All rigs are getting shut down tonight, when thunder shakes the house it is not good.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I hope the migration to Windows 10 don't kill me the 29th of this month. All systems are a go for the free upgrade.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## dman811

Not everyone is getting upgraded on the 29th, they are rolling it out in stages so that the servers don't crash. Everyone who has reserved should be fully up and running on W10 by August 15th.


----------



## hertz9753

I still didn't click on the reserve for any of my rigs. How many of you are doing the upgrade?


----------



## dman811

Only on my main rig on my non-gaming partition.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I have been told that the packets have been flowing in for 2-3 months and we just did not know it. The 29th rolls around and your done...if you did the early sign ups. I have noticed a lot of down load traffic as of late (1-2) months and figured that was what was going on. Get up on the 29th and click run should be it. Then sign on and finish.

(I hope)

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## dman811

Plus those details are direct from the MS rep who visits my store once a week. Andrew is a cool guy. He also hands out free XBOX LIVE 3 month passes.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I have 1 tablet, 4 lap tops and 5 towers doing it.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## dman811

I'm making an image of my whole main rig before I do the update, that way if stuff screws up I can just reappply the image and be back on Windows 7 like I never left... minus a little bit of PPD.


----------



## dman811

Decided not to shut down since there were only a few big claps of thunder.


----------



## Danbeme32

Am going to need to cut down my folding to one card till the foldathon.. My electric bill was way too high for me like $300 high.. where I am use to at least $100 in the summer..


----------



## $ilent

I think im gonna give the W10 update a miss for the first 6 months or so. There is bound to be some problems with it, hopefully they will be ironed out by then then ill update. Im not a massive fan of the W8 layout though.


----------



## dman811

W10 and W8 aren't all that similar. The start menu has a few features from W8, but I'm pretty sure that's it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> W10 and W8 aren't all that similar. The start menu has a few features from W8, but I'm pretty sure that's it.


I didn't use Windows 8 all that much and never got around top trying 8.1. I have been using 10 since the first leaked Technical Preview before the Insider program on 4 PC's in my house and have had no issues running it as a daily on my gaming machine. While their are bugs and small issues, all those had work-arounds.


----------



## $ilent

Must...resist...@ENTERPRISE's charge!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Must...resist...@ENTERPRISE
> 's charge!


Feel the pain! Love the pain!


----------



## Klue22

Pfft shutting down for storms is for noobs. Besides if I did that with all the rain we are having here I would be more like 6/7 rather than 24/7. Y'all should see the size of the Missouri river!


----------



## $ilent

Upped my core clocks since im now in the TC. Can you guess which 970 is my TC one?



Come at me 980 guys!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Upped my core clocks since im now in the TC. Can you guess which 970 is my TC one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come at me 980 guys!


We 980 guys can hit in the 500K range if the getting is good, hell I've seen 649K as my highest... just letting you know.









@lanofsong is the one who you need to fight... his clocks are much higher than the rest of ours and I believe mine are higher than Klue's since I'm currently beating him in the TC.


----------



## $ilent

Way to shoot me down darkness!

In all seriousness though if I can maintain 430k ppd on that 970 I could be right up there! This 970 has some further oc In it I feel. It's a cracking card, 87% asic, stock boost 1400mhz.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Way to shoot me down darkness!
> 
> In all seriousness though if I can maintain 430k ppd on that 970 I could be right up there! This 970 has some further oc In it I feel. It's a cracking card, 87% asic, stock boost 1400mhz.


My bad, just wanted you to get a feel for how us 980 guys roll, although I've split my grouping between the 980 and the 980 Ti/Titan X guys.


----------



## Dimensive

Speaking of 980's, do you have some WU's that start out at 450-500k PPD then drop to 380k PPD?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I do on the occasion but not often, those are the ones that typically run while the other is saying 99.99% but is still folding.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> We 980 guys can hit in the 500K range if the getting is good, hell I've seen 649K as my highest... *just letting you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> @lanofsong is the one who you need to fight... his clocks are much higher than the rest of ours and I believe mine are higher than Klue's since I'm currently beating him in the TC.


Boom - head shot









Though I may not be #1 for much longer should any changes come to pass


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Boom - head shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I may not be #1 for much longer should any changes come to pass


You talking about the 980 Ti and the Titan X folding in GPU-E? If that's the case I still won't be #1 since I'm under air and Redmoon seems to be rocking pretty good with their X's.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I do on the occasion but not often, those are the ones that typically run while the other is saying 99.99% but is still folding.


Seems like more often than not I'm getting around 380k PPD. You using any special flags to get to 500k?


----------



## dman811

I dunno what you're talking about.


----------



## dman811

Well I lodged my first formal complaint against the person at work who's been causing issues for a while now.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Seems like more often than not I'm getting around 380k PPD. You using any special flags to get to 500k?


I'm not, the only ones I use are Advanced and Next-Unit-Percentage = 100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well I lodged my first formal complaint against the person at work who's been causing issues for a while now.


Well that's good, not so much for the person but eh they were causing problems.


----------



## dman811

Just as an example, she pulled into the parking lot today 5 minutes before she was supposed to clock in, which was fine, but that's where it stopped being fine. She apparently turned her AC on, and put her seat back and promptly fell asleep. I went out 20 minutes later to find out that she was asleep. She also seemed very out of it, like substance based out of it.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Just as an example, she pulled into the parking lot today 5 minutes before she was supposed to clock in, which was fine, but that's where it stopped being fine. She apparently turned her AC on, and put her seat back and promptly fell asleep. I went out 20 minutes later to find out that she was asleep. She also seemed very out of it, like substance based out of it.


lol so she fancied a quick nap before work to improve productivity!


----------



## hertz9753

So that is what people think about naps before work. I call it lethargic.


----------



## dman811

She can go be lethargic somewhere else.


----------



## $ilent

It's what Homer Simpson's philosophy dictates isn't it


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Just as an example, she pulled into the parking lot today 5 minutes before she was supposed to clock in, which was fine, but that's where it stopped being fine. She apparently turned her AC on, and put her seat back and promptly fell asleep. I went out 20 minutes later to find out that she was asleep. She also seemed very out of it, like substance based out of it.


Well at least she wasn't clocked in!

Should I be using the client-type advanced flag on my 900 series GPUs? Anyone?


----------



## $ilent

Yeah klue use advanced on your gpu


----------



## Faster_is_better

Got my Win 10 Preview folding machine back at it again. New AMD drivers seem to have fixed it







Seems to be a bit better PPD even.

*ON TO 75 Million!*


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I'm not, the only ones I use are Advanced and Next-Unit-Percentage = 100..


Where & how do I set that?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Where & how do I set that?


In configure, slots, click gpu then add then put it in


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> In configure, slots, click gpu then add then put it in


Thanks!


----------



## Klue22

What does advanced do? I've been getting pretty good PPD I thought. About 400-450k per 980.


----------



## hertz9753

WU's start as beta for testing after that they are sent to advanced for further testing before being added to the public that don't run a flag.

Advanced can be hit or miss as far as PPD. I run advanced on all of my Maxwells but no flags on my Keplers.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> WU's start as beta for testing after that they are sent to advanced for further testing before being added to the public that don't run a flag.
> 
> Advanced can be hit or miss as far as PPD. I run advanced on all of my Maxwells but no flags on my Keplers.


This is definitely what I'd recommend.


----------



## hertz9753

I'm still wondering why my tiny old emachine with the GTX 770 is doing so well on W7.

I think it wants Dericks lucky charms.









I have decided to go back to being myself. I can still have fun and knowledge.


----------



## Klue22

What's going guys? How's everyone's folding rigs enjoying that summer heat? Speaking of heat, yesterday I definitely overcharged my girlfriend's AC and it blew a leak somewhere so now its double broken


----------



## hertz9753

I'm down to a GTX 980, 770 and a 2500K for now. I think that I sent some PM's to you.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> What's going guys? How's everyone's folding rigs enjoying that summer heat? Speaking of heat, yesterday I definitely overcharged my girlfriend's AC and it blew a leak somewhere so now its double broken


Luckily my basement stays at a cool 18 C while the upstairs hits a scorching 30 C. The joys of having a basement that is nice and deep in the ground.


----------



## RushiMP

By girlfriend's AC you mean...?









Got a Mitsubishi 2T dedicated in the office, run it 24/7 March - October. Once for giggles I made it 55 in my office, then used it as a beer fridge for shenanigans with old high school buds.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> By girlfriend's AC you mean...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a Mitsubishi 2T dedicated in the office, run it 24/7 March - October. Once for giggles I made it 55 in my office, then used it as a beer fridge for shenanigans with old high school buds.


Where do you live? If I tried that with an air conditioner in Missouri we'd have condensation running down the walls. I swear the air here is more water than air.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Where do you live? If I tried that with an air conditioner in Missouri we'd have condensation running down the walls. I swear the air here is more water than air.


Get a dehumidifier.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Get a dehumidifier.


That's why my evaporator on my AC unit has a drain in it. Not uncommon for it to get clogged at least once a year.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Where do you live? If I tried that with an air conditioner in Missouri we'd have condensation running down the walls. I swear the air here is more water than air.


Florida. We got that water air you speak of.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Florida. We got that water air you speak of.


Lol, today when installing our new water heater I took the hose off the AC unit. Water was continuously flowing out of it. Now if only I could use that water to help lower my water usage...


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Lol, today when installing our new water heater I took the hose off the AC unit. Water was continuously flowing out of it. Now if only I could use that water to help lower my water usage...


I have always wanted to figure out a way to conserve the heat from my AC and use it to warm up my pool or my house water. I also would like to figure out a way to use the exhaust from my electric pool heater (heat pump) to cool my garage. Alas, maybe in my next house.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I have always wanted to figure out a way to conserve the heat from my AC and use it to warm up my pool or my house water. I also would like to figure out a way to use the exhaust from my electric pool heater (heat pump) to cool my garage. Alas, maybe in my next house.


I've actually toyed with the idea of turning the waste heat from my computers into energy to make hot water. Not exactly the same thing but similar. I figure you could just use one of these:

http://www.trane.com/commercial/north-america/us/en/products-systems/equipment/unitary/water-source-heat-pumps/water-to-water-wshp.html

Water has great heat capacity and conductivity so assuming you had a big enough pool you could definitely keep your house cool, if not well...get a bigger pool!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> By girlfriend's AC you mean...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a Mitsubishi 2T dedicated in the office, run it 24/7 March - October. Once for giggles I made it 55 in my office, then used it as a beer fridge for shenanigans with old high school buds.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live? If I tried that with an air conditioner in Missouri we'd have condensation running down the walls. I swear the air here is more water than air.
Click to expand...

Hahaha, yeah I remember how humid it gets in Mississippi. Was stationed in Pascagoula and ran round those parts west to Biloxi. Seemed like you were sweating even right out of the shower.









Dehumidifier should help though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Klue22

Bump! Still accepting new members!


----------



## tictoc

After the IT Crew was disbanded in the Team Competition in 2013, I took a bit of a break from 24/7 folding.

Now that I am back in the TC, I plan on keeping at least one GPU dedicated to 24/7 folding for the foreseeable future, so I went ahead and filled out the form.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> After the IT Crew was disbanded in the Team Competition in 2013, I took a bit of a break from 24/7 folding.
> 
> Now that I am back in the TC, I plan on keeping at least one GPU dedicated to 24/7 folding for the foreseeable future, so I went ahead and filled out the form.


Great! Welcome back! Now is the time to be a GPU folder. The PPD/watt just keeps getting better.


----------



## darksun20

After a long stint of one little computer chugging along, I'm back folding on some better hardware.

Time to start pumping out the PPD!!!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksun20*
> 
> After a long stint of one little computer chugging along, I'm back folding on some better hardware.
> 
> Time to start pumping out the PPD!!!


Excellent! Never give up! Never surrender!


----------



## zanderkage

What are the points used for?


----------



## RushiMP

Favors from the ladies...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

My PPD has fallen so far... I'm back in #10 again.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think I need to buy a mITX mobo and do a quick build so I can fold on the go lol (can use my LTE as my connection) since I need to drain the loop on JAC before the move, and I still have my 4790k with block and enough soft tubing to make a loop in a small build (just going to wait on the 980ti and X2M till we're in a semi permanent location for me to have stuff shipped)


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Favors from the ladies...


Used to work for me







Unfortunately, now i am not getting many points, almost out of the top 20 - fewer favor from the ladies


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I think I need to buy a mITX mobo and do a quick build so I can fold on the go lol (can use my LTE as my connection) since I need to drain the loop on JAC before the move, and I still have my 4790k with block and enough soft tubing to make a loop in a small build (just going to wait on the 980ti and X2M till we're in a semi permanent location for me to have stuff shipped)


I can hold it all for you while you are moving.


----------



## hertz9753

Mine.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like somehow I have no GPU slot somehow. . and I had one earlier (noticed it wasn't folding as well as it normally did and I restarted the application)



Restarted JAC, then uninstalled the app, restarted, re-installed and still no slot. Even rolled back my Nvidia driver to 353.62


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muels7*
> 
> Teamviewer is what I am using as well. It gave me an error about how it couldn't detect a GPU when I tried to add a gpu slot
> 
> 
> 
> You need to replace you empty gpus.txt files with this one
> 
> GPUs.txt 77k .txt file
Click to expand...


----------



## DarthBaggins

knew someone else had the issue just forgot when lol


----------



## zanderkage

I guess im done with this thread since no one will take the time to answer my question about points.
Well not a sarcastic answer anyways.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanderkage*
> 
> I guess im done with this thread since no one will take the time to answer my question about points.
> Well not a sarcastic answer anyways.


https://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-points/


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanderkage*
> 
> I guess im done with this thread since no one will take the time to answer my question about points.
> Well not a sarcastic answer anyways.


Okay okay now you have our attention. Points are not used for anything other than being a qualitative measure of how much you have donated to the cause.

As for people being sarcastic...you are in the *24/7 Folders Club*. Sorry if we don't take people seriously who ask that in _this_ thread. You would get similar replies if you went into the 5Ghz club thread and asked what the point of getting higher clock speeds was.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zanderkage*
> 
> I guess im done with this thread since no one will take the time to answer my question about points.
> Well not a sarcastic answer anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay okay now you have our attention. Points are not used for anything other than being a qualitative measure of how much you have donated to the cause.
> 
> As for people being sarcastic...you are in the *24/7 Folders Club*. Sorry if we don't take people seriously who ask that in _this_ thread. You would get similar replies if you went into the 5Ghz club thread and asked what the point of getting higher clock speeds was.
Click to expand...

QFT.









~Ceadder


----------



## valvehead

There are some freakishly small WUs out there now:



0:16 TPF!









While looking through my HFM history, I found a 9608 with 0:12 TFP on my 980!


----------



## dman811

Does anyone else have no points shown in HFM on the WU 7526? I've downloaded projects, updated, etc, and nothing is working for me.


----------



## Klue22

People still use HFM?


----------



## Mitche01

What happended! I seem to have been dropped from the club list!?!!

re-submitted anyway!


----------



## bigblock990

Feeling the heat in MN this week. Bring on winter, I'm ready.


----------



## Klue22

People still use HFM?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> What happended! I seem to have been dropped from the club list!?!!
> 
> re-submitted anyway!


It's because I redid the membership! Why weren't you subscribed so you could have seen that announcement?!?


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> People still use HFM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because I redid the membership! Why weren't you subscribed so you could have seen that announcement?!?


Alright Klue...alright point taken. Back in now though and thats the important thing ?


----------



## Klue22

We are now back up to 24 members!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just need another 7 lol


----------



## dman811

Should be 23 members, BWG is not folding.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just need another 7 lol


What happens once we get another 7? Do we all get fancy prizes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Should be 23 members, BWG is not folding.


What a loser...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> What happens once we get another 7? Do we all get fancy prizes?
> What a loser...


more favors from the ladies


----------



## dman811

I dunno, what happens.


----------



## hertz9753

I don't either.


----------



## Klue22

Reported. I'll have you stripped of your editor badge for such a scandalous post good sir.
Good day.

Tips Fedora*


----------



## Simmons572

It appears that I am in the list twice.. Not sure how to fix that


----------



## hertz9753

I want to be removed from this club.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Too late lol


----------



## hertz9753

It's never to late to be like a boss. I will pitch my tent on another thread...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's never to late to be like a boss. I will pitch my tent on another thread...


Awww don't be like that. You know this is the only 24/7 club.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I may not hit my 1 Billion like I wanted to but I will keep folding... even if I'm currently "crippled" in that not all of my 980s are finding a cure.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> It appears that I am in the list twice.. Not sure how to fix that


You must need the 48/14 club next door.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> You must need the 48/14 club next door.


Ah. Thank.


----------



## Klue22

Just think guys, soon our folding machines won't have to war with our air conditioners! If only I could overclock the later...


----------



## jcharlesr75

Has anyone else been having cpu client issues?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Has anyone else been having cpu client issues?


Think @DarthBaggins would be a good person to ask.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I haven't noticed any issues w/ mine lately: just jumped back over to Linux


----------



## Yey09

EOC Stats Page

It's been a year now since I started Folding 24/7, well not really the whole 365 days in a year







. With some down time due to cleaning, upgrading, reformatting and some other things, I reached 52 million points.

Folding under the Overclock.net Team and reaching the overall rank #131.


----------



## hertz9753

You have to fill out the form in the OP.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1AEZ_S36au-JhflxZTHpBUErai2XwWzCglM6YnMZRdgE/viewform?c=0&w=1

Keep folding.


----------



## Klue22

So who has one of these?










@editors, when can we get new ones?


----------



## hertz9753

Only if you can find @LiLChris.


----------



## Klue22

Who says he wasn't found?








Why can't we get new ones though?


----------



## Ceadderman

I deserve one!







lulz

Sorry. Someone seems to be rubbing off on me. Either my teenager, my wife or my 3mos old son. Doesn't matter since they all seem to act like Toddlers at one point or other.









~Ceadder


----------



## hertz9753

Ask @ENTERPRISE how to get one. He found Chris and has a stash of them.


----------



## dman811

I'll quote @derickwm here. Soon™


----------



## derickwm

I WANT ONE #EXFOLDINGEDITOR


----------



## dman811

Fold again.


----------



## Ceadderman

How so I get one @Enterprise? I'm a Folder and a 49ers fan. That color schemage is downright awesomesauce!









~Ceadder


----------



## dman811

Soon™


----------



## hertz9753

Now this is fun.


----------



## Klue22

If E has a stash that our editors haven't been taking advantage of I'm going to be mad.


----------



## dman811

I'll explain it all very Soon™.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'll explain it all very Soon™.










We should mutiny!


----------



## dman811

Wait until 10/1 and I'll let you know.


----------



## Klue22

Bump. Changed thread title.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Bump. Changed thread title.


#lanyard


----------



## Klue22

#FreetheLanyards2015


----------



## dman811

Might happen Soon™.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> So who has one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @editors, when can we get new ones?


I'll take 3?


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I have one in mint condition. I do not need one but some badges would look good.









Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I'll take 3?


Not parting with mine! Blame the folding editors for not getting us more prizes.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> So who has one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @editors, when can we get new ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take 3?
Click to expand...

*#IKR*


















~Ceadder


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol I won't use one for my keys but still want one, or a vinyl graphic for the 4 Runner since I took all my Umbrella Corp badging off of it


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol I won't use one for my keys but still want one, or a vinyl graphic for the 4 Runner since I took all my Umbrella Corp badging off of it


Man I would dig a bumper sticker. Would look super dope on my minivan.


----------



## hertz9753

What engine do you have in the minivan?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What engine do you have in the minivan?


3.8L v8 with 242HP.
Way more than I'll ever need lol.


----------



## hertz9753

I would say V6 3.8 and GM. They put out about 200HP. You could could add a hood scoop while you are waiting.


----------



## Klue22

Ha! I don't need it to go faster, now if I could improve the gas mileage that would be something. Darn thing will do 20+ on the highway but sub-10 in the city.


----------



## DarthBaggins

No mini vans here, I'll stick with my 4Runner or opt to get a WRX wagon or Avant RS6


----------



## Ceadderman

Next car will be a 4 door WRX, if I cannot find a 2 door for a reasonable price. Sobieski are highly sought after out here due to their drive train being AWD. Only thing that sucks about them imho, is that you have to replace all tires if you lose one to a road hazard.

Although I have always done that anyway with my 4WD.









Just checked Winter tire price for the Neon. $636.40 for 4 Hankook Winter iPike RS W419s, stems, tire tax, studs and balancing. It's gonna hurt but needs to be done. If I have to I will have the studs pulled and run em for the rest of the year I guess.









~Ceadder


----------



## hertz9753

I have a Neon. It has 205/50/R15 Yokohama tires on Motegi rims. 37mpg on the highway and 20 or less in the city.


----------



## valvehead

WRX huh?



Spoiler: Warning: Demon Conjurer!













Got my 2012 Limited back in April. This thing is a blast to drive.


----------



## hertz9753

Does it make a Pssh sound? I love the sound of a turbo but I don't have one.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I miss my '97 GC8, best scoob I ever had (favorite body style too)


----------



## Ceadderman

I am wanting a used one. Sadly this model WRXsti package is pretty close to $10k still










Mostly due to the potential of the parts you can stuff under the hood.









~Ceadder


----------



## hertz9753

Vehicles also have to come to me for testing.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hahaha yeah...

ummm no.

Like Eddie Murphy says, "don't want no stinky seats, break wind in my car you bought it". Those are the first parts getting replaced.









~Ceadder


----------



## hertz9753

I have a deal with Eddie...


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Does it make a Pssh sound? I love the sound of a turbo but I don't have one.


Nope. AFAIK it has an internal wastegate, so no blowoff sounds. Though even if it did I doubt I would be able to hear it over the SPT exhaust.


----------



## dman811

12 hours until we get to see what happens SoonTM


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 12 hours until we get to see what happens SoonTM


It's a jackal!


----------



## swiftypoison

you guys,

Are Fury X worth it? whats the PPD on one of these? amazon has them in stock and im thinking of picking one up.


----------



## dman811

@derickwm that's a question for you. I know you've had one and tested it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Id love to get my hands on a Fury X


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> WRX huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Demon Conjurer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 2012 Limited back in April. This thing is a blast to drive.


Looks like we need a 24/7 Folders with Subarus club.



Spoiler: Warning: Demon Slayer





This is WRX STI #2 for me. Beat the hell out of my 2006 STI, and then I found this untouched 2010 STI, with 27k miles on it, back in April. Needless to say I have since voided all warranties, and it is also a blast to drive.


----------



## hertz9753

I thought this was the mini...vans club.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Down with the mini van!


----------



## Ceadderman

The only mini van I would ever own.










All others need not apply.









~Ceadder


----------



## hertz9753

Don't leave that in Cali streets.. It would be stripped.

I reved my toilet in the basement to hard and blew out a gasket in the bowl. Looks like clean up and rebuild time for the engine. That is a true story and it just happened.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 12 hours until we get to see what happens SoonTM


@dman811 Its October!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Don't leave that in Cali streets.. It would be stripped.
> 
> I reved my toilet in the basement to hard and blew out a gasket in the bowl. Looks like clean up and rebuild time for the engine. That is a true story and it just happened.


Sad but true. I used to live in the South Bay area. Palo Alto and Mountain View mostly. At the end of my sophomore year we moved to Tuolumne County. I went back 5 years later on a road trip and the bathroom at the 7-11 we used to frequent regularly (frequented the 7-11, not its bathroom) was an entire taggers dream. Not one wall or the stalls had a bare spot of notable size. That was in Mountain View of all places. I have family in Los Altos Hills and my aging uncle didn't know who I was when I showed up on a lark earlier nor was he willing to come out. That bathroom quickly explained why he was so fearful of my presence. That and I had a friend he'd never seen before with me. That was in '90. I have no illusions how things are there now. I love California. Just hate what it's become over the last 3 decades. An apartment complex that I used to hang out at in Fremont is now a gated community.









I will leave the other part of your response alone.









~Ceadeer


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> @dman811 Its October!


We *d-man*-d an explanation! See what I did there?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> We *d-man*-d an explanation! See what I did there?


Yup - this is why you are in charge of this thread.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 12 hours until we get to see what happens SoonTM
> 
> 
> 
> @dman811 Its October!
Click to expand...

Indeed it is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> @dman811 Its October!
> 
> 
> 
> We *d-man*-d an explanation! See what I did there?
Click to expand...

I might comply.


----------



## dman811

Hey. Link.


----------



## Klue22

Yay Lanyard! How can I fix the results so I get a new one?


----------



## dman811

I was recently was informed that we still have not acquired lanyards and hats yet. I misread something somewhere, and for that I am sorry.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I was recently was informed that we still have not acquired lanyards and hats yet. I misread something somewhere, and for that I am sorry.










Whattt! Get sewing!


----------



## hertz9753

I also saw the PM that had them included.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I was recently was informed that we still have not acquired lanyards and hats yet. I misread something somewhere, and for that I am sorry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I also saw the PM that had them included.


Oh thats it, I'm pulling the plug on my folding rigs









Obviously kidding


----------



## hertz9753

You don't have to tell me it looks great. I know that.


----------



## bigblock990

hertz, please tell me this was the song you were blasting while you made that pic


----------



## hertz9753

What other song would I use?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to tell me it looks great. I know that.


It looks like it says OCD.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to tell me it looks great. I know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it says OCD.
Click to expand...

Go back to the picture and right click and then left click open link.

OCD is my sister Gail. She would put that collar in the trash.


----------



## bigblock990

hertz, I think you should consider investing in a sharpie marker. You could increase production quality, and possibly decrease production time. You know, for when your making the next round of OCN themed items


----------



## hertz9753

But the witcher took all off the Sharpie markers to Minot.









http://hostfest.com/


----------



## Klue22

Somebody suggest a new title for the thread!


----------



## dman811

24/7 Folders, dman is sorry


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 24/7 Folders, dman is sorry











Like that one, anyone else?


----------



## axipher

24/7 Folders, The Proteins Are A Lie


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 24/7 Folders, The Proteins Are A Lie


No, they are a figment of our imagination that will eventually lead to a cure. You good sir, are the lie.









My suggestion: *Extreme Folding (or Folders) - Because normal home heating is overrated.*


----------



## Klue22

Title changed. Axipher's hedgehog is the official 24/7 mascot until someone dethrones him.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Title changed. Axipher's hedgehog is the official 24/7 mascot until someone dethrones him.


No!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=571940


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Title changed. Axipher's hedgehog is the official 24/7 mascot until someone dethrones him.


This pleases Tyrone


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No!
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=571940


Don't worry. We only keep him around for his hedgehog.

Where does one even buy a hedgehog?


----------



## dman811

I've wondered this same thing before.


----------



## hertz9753

Where is Kentucky? For the win in the US.


----------



## axipher

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've wondered this same thing before.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No!
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=571940
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. We only keep him around for his hedgehog.
> 
> Where does one even buy a hedgehog?
Click to expand...

You see nothing...


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You see nothing...


I see dead people...


----------



## dman811

I see two people in a 24/7 folding club that no longer fold.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You see nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I see dead people...
Click to expand...

I told you not to go in that corner of the internet anymore...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I see two people in a 24/7 folding club that no longer fold.


I fold, just not always 24/7 due to stability issues on my main rig, and lack of free CPU cycles on the Bulldozer Linux server.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I see two people in a 24/7 folding club that no longer fold.


I'll update that eventually....hey when are we having the FFW? Isn't that around this time?

Also Axipher, if your rig is unstable you need to work on your OCing skills.


----------



## dman811

FFW is in December.


----------



## bigblock990

What is "FFW"?


----------



## Klue22

The Forum Folding War! Where the folders of OCN divide into teams to see who can rack up the most points. I'm considering starting a 24/7 club this year.


----------



## bigblock990

So basically its like a FaT but with teams instead of individual? Sounds like fun


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> So basically its like a FaT but with teams instead of individual? Sounds like fun


Pretty much, people name the teams based on things they like. Some previous team names are:

Intel
AMD
Canada
BBQ
Vikings

and.....

My Little Pony


----------



## dman811

It is teams, and it also lasts a week. Normally the first week of December.


----------



## DarthBaggins

And MLP kicked butt last year


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> And MLP kicked butt last year


Still...my little pony...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> And MLP kicked butt last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still...my little pony...
Click to expand...

OH NO YOU DIDN'T!









http://chimp.axihub.ca/ffw_teams.php


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still we shall see who runs up the points this years FFW







This new hardware is going to make things interesting running in linux


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I see two people in a 24/7 folding club that no longer fold.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update that eventually....hey when are we having the FFW? Isn't that around this time?
> 
> Also Axipher, if your rig is unstable you need to work on your OCing skills.
Click to expand...

It's my engineering sample GPU, and I got that i5-760 you gave me up to 3.9 GHz right now, it's stable, but my room mates don't like me folding on the CPU when they are playing on the Minecraft servers lol.


----------



## dman811

That was an amazing CPU. Glad to hear that it is working well for you.


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.overclock.net/t/1520537/2014-forum-folding-war-team-folding-is-magic-the-vikings-will-fall-with-our-stampede/0_20

@Klue22 Who do you think was the leader of ther Pony team?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That was an amazing CPU. Glad to hear that it is working well for you.


Yep, perfect for my needs, better for gaming. Just waiting on new GPU + Waterblock, really I'd be happy with anything better than a 7970 *hint* *hint*


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1520537/2014-forum-folding-war-team-folding-is-magic-the-vikings-will-fall-with-our-stampede/0_20
> 
> @Klue22 Who do you think was the leader of ther Pony team?


Nay Nay! Everyone pay homage to captain Pony!
But really...the only reason you guys won was because you pulled in certain person from another team.


----------



## hertz9753

Scuba was on the team but so many others also were on the team

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=656810 Was it that guy? He is also an OCN folder.

If you look at the daily average on EOC you will find me in front of you and Rockhopper/msgclb right behind you. Fasttracker440 is also in the top 20.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Scuba was on the team but so many others also were on the team
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=656810 Was it that guy? He is also an OCN folder.
> 
> If you look at the daily average on EOC you will find me in front of you and Rockhopper/msgclb right behind you. Fasttracker440 is also in the top 20.


Yea but scuba was the one that pushed you guys over the edge to beat out the Vikings. It was a good competition though. I would like to see some new teams this year though.


----------



## dman811

You don't want to cook up in the BBQ? I'm wondering if @BWG still wants to be grillmaster.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You don't want to cook up in the BBQ? I'm wondering if @BWG
> still wants to be grillmaster.


Team BBQ left a sour taste in my mouth ever since the first year when they had CSM on their team.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You don't want to cook up in the BBQ? I'm wondering if @BWG
> 
> still wants to be grillmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> Team BBQ left a sour taste in my mouth ever since the first year when they had CSM on their team.
Click to expand...

That's why you will support Team Canada this year.


----------



## bigblock990

I thought klue22 was going to start a new team called "The Lanyards"


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I thought klue22 was going to start a new team called "The Lanyards"


Klues blues maybe lol

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I thought klue22 was going to start a new team called "The Lanyards"


That is the best name! I might actually do that lol.

Maybe the "24/7 Lanyards!"


----------



## tictoc

Lanyards hmmm.... I like it.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Lanyards hmmm.... I like it.


IS THAT YOURS?!?! Do want!

Also Dman is going to be reminded of his snafu every time he looks at our team name.


----------



## tictoc

That is mine. I forgot I had it until all the talk of lanyards.


----------



## Klue22

That one is so swanky. I want a black one.









I keep hoping someone someday will call me out on it. I'd love to meet a fellow folder irl


----------



## hertz9753

I have 2 folders on my TC team from MO. and one from AL.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have 2 folders on my TC team from MO. and one from AL.


Where from?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have 2 folders on my TC team from MO. and one from AL.
> 
> 
> 
> Where from?
Click to expand...

@Darkness Sakura
@4thKor
@Ithanul


----------



## Ceadderman

Alabama and Missouri.









~Ceadder


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> That one is so swanky. I want a black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hoping someone someday will call me out on it. I'd love to meet a fellow folder irl


----------



## Ceadderman

Shia Labeouf looks so sketchy in that.









~Ceadder


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Shia Labeouf looks so sketchy in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## hertz9753

A couple of you should start folding.


----------



## hertz9753

We have Vikings in ND. My friend took a picture of one.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*


brb dipping my lanyard in black paint. Will report back with results.









So who's interested in joining Team Lanyard this year?


----------



## hertz9753

I was thinking about Team noKill Shelter...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I was thinking about Team noKill Shelter...


bbbut lanyards....that way we can constantly remind dman of what he owes us.


----------



## dman811

I have a longer beard this year. Just need to make sure it doesn't get caught in the grill.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Shia Labeouf looks so sketchy in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


Hey I ain't the one who looks like I have a load in my pants and homeless. Sure he's got more money than I do but...









~Ceadder


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*


Hey Miron, are you going to fold on your 980Ti and help out during this months FAT?







Starts in a couple of hours.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

What's the current "best" AMD drivers to run?


----------



## bigblock990

What gpu are you folding on?

For tahiti/pitcairn 14.6 rc2 works the best.

Edit: Link
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/amd-catalyst-14-6-rc2-(14-200-1004-june-20)-download.html


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> What gpu are you folding on?
> 
> For tahiti/pitcairn 14.6 rc2 works the best.


If you can't find that driver 14.9 is pretty close in terms of efficiency for Tahiti.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> What gpu are you folding on?
> 
> For tahiti/pitcairn 14.6 rc2 works the best.
> 
> Edit: Link
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/amd-catalyst-14-6-rc2-(14-200-1004-june-20)-download.html


7870.
Driver Packaging Version 14.501.1003-141120a-177998C
Catalyst Version 14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Software


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> 7870.
> Driver Packaging Version 14.501.1003-141120a-177998C
> Catalyst Version 14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Software


On my 7870 I gained 20-25k PPD average by switching from 15.7 back to 14.6 rc2

Note I had to use DDU to remove 15.7 otherwise the 14.6 install would finish correctly but not actually change the driver version.


----------



## dman811

What does that 7870 get on average?


----------



## bigblock990

~100k ppd @ 1200mhz core and stock mem, best units were 9704 115k ppd

I have two of them, so couldn't OC further as temps became an issue


----------



## Klue22

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577546/folding-rigs-of-ocn-gallery

All y'all better get over there and post your pictures!


----------



## Klue22

Well my 980s are out for at least a day because Ubuntu crapped itself when I tried to update. I really hate Linux.

EDIT: Okay fess up who renamed the thread?


----------



## dman811

That would be @hertz9753.


----------



## hertz9753

I wasn't me.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I wasn't me.


Skippy and Tyrone need Santa hats, someone please take care of this for me.


----------



## bigblock990

I have mad skillz


----------



## dman811

I could do the Joker thing on Mike again.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I could do the Joker thing on Mike again.


The Joker is card #22.











http://www.evga.com/articles/00503/


----------



## dman811

I'll be able to add a #2 to my EVGA product list soon. It's currently in Lexington, KY.


----------



## Klue22

My newest order won't be here till Monday.


----------



## BWG

Did Mike see Skippy in person?


----------



## Danbeme32

I'll be going full green by the beginning of next week.. I just got my 980ti today so I be playing around with it tomorrow. I really like my 280x's but it gots to go...so I be folding with two 980's and one 980ti for now..


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> I'll be going full green by the beginning of next week.. I just got my 980ti today so I be playing around with it tomorrow. I really like my 280x's but it gots to go...so I be folding with two 980's and one 980ti for now..


Nice! That should net you about 1.3M PPD!


----------



## dman811

970+970+980+660 Ti+3820+3240 (NaCl) should give me some good PPD as well. Then add in the 770 if it I stay in GPU-W in TC along with the 6 cores of my X3440. If I jump to GPU-O I will be giving the 770 to PimpSkyline, and selling the X3440 and OEM ASUS board.


----------



## hertz9753

@Wolfsbora called me lil Michael...


----------



## Danbeme32

Can some one tell me what is the best drivers for the 980ti for folding.. Its going to be in win8.1 then am switching one the 980's that is linux after I see what this card can do.. Thanks..


----------



## hertz9753

I use 355.82 but I'm folding with Win 7.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I use 355.82 but I'm folding with Win 7.


Thanks I'll try those and see how they do.


----------



## Klue22

My 980s are folding again! Just in time too...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> My 980s are folding again! Just in time too...


Are you using dummy plugs?











I still have so many of those.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are you using dummy plugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have so many of those.


Nope, just using a hacked xorg.conf file. And yes, I have more DVI to VGA connectors than I can count...


----------



## hertz9753

Why don't you have one of those?

http://www.overclock.net/t/506179/jaded-monkey-sighting-on-ocn/0_20


----------



## bigblock990

@hertz9753 what hardware are you folding on currently?


----------



## DarthBaggins

More like what isn't he folding on lol


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> @hertz9753 what hardware are you folding on currently?


1x GTX 980 Ti
2x GTX 980
1x GTX 970
1x GTX960

I had to cut back.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 1x GTX 980 Ti
> 2x GTX 980
> 1x GTX 970
> 1x GTX960
> 
> I had to cut back.


Cut back?! Why?


----------



## hertz9753

I needed the money. The hardware that I listed is what I have been folding on for over a month.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 1x GTX 980 Ti
> 2x GTX 980
> 1x GTX 970
> 1x GTX960
> 
> I had to cut back.


Nice, I knew you had the 980ti but wasn't sure what all else you had lurking around. I was ahead of you on the top 20 producers list for a while, but we have traded places now. I need to take the time to get coolbits going on my second rig so I can OC my 980ti


----------



## Klue22

Well I have just installed my new goodies. In other news my folding room is back to being a sauna.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 1x GTX 980 Ti
> 2x GTX 980
> 1x GTX 970
> 1x GTX960
> 
> I had to cut back.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I knew you had the 980ti but wasn't sure what all else you had lurking around. I was ahead of you on the top 20 producers list for a while, but we have traded places now. I need to take the time to get coolbits going on my second rig so I can OC my 980ti
Click to expand...

I got rid of a GTX 980, 970 and 960.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Well I have just installed my new goodies. In other news my folding room is back to being a sauna.


What did you install? It's 50 degrees outside and 80 in the folding room with the window open.


----------



## Klue22

I added some gtx 970s. Unfortunately they aren't all two slots apart so two of em run pretty hot.


----------



## hertz9753

I have been there.


----------



## Klue22

I'm planning to build an outdoor enclosure to put the rigs in to take advantage of the cold weather.


----------



## dman811

If you were Canadian, you'd benefit a lot more.


----------



## Klue22

True that. I'm just hoping I can manage the heat on these cards. :/
Mass water cooling is expensive.


----------



## dman811

Had to reboot my router just now. And it had to happen during an upload too.


----------



## Klue22

Least it isn't back in the days of bigadv when that would have been 18 hours of lost work!


----------



## dman811

Didn't lose it, but it did take a lot longer than normal to upload.


----------



## hertz9753

BA is Mr.T

I ran 3 2600K's and if you failed you didn't get points.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Didn't lose it, but it did take a lot longer than normal to upload.


I have 768/256k internet. I do not feel sorry for you.








Back in the days of 4p bigadav I had to keep my rigs at my girlfriend's apartment where the internet was fast enough to not lose the WU due to the 2 hour upload limit.


----------



## hertz9753

You should move to dial up.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You should move to dial up.


Very funny. I live way out in the country so the only thing available here either satellite or "extended DSL." I have the later.


----------



## hertz9753

You just bumped me to second place for slowest internet on the 24/7 Folders Club.


----------



## dman811

I'm probably in 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Klue22

I have the slowest internet on all of ocn.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I doubt that


----------



## Klue22

Okay, aside from 3rd world country dialup I have the slowest internet


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Less than 2 weeks and I will be back in the top 200 and work my way back to the top 100.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Edibrac

Looks like the 980 classified is $445 after MIR on the egg right now. Well I do plan on getting a 1440 G-sync monitor eventually. And an extra 450K PPD would be nice.


----------



## dman811

Thta was my thought process.


----------



## hertz9753

I am a 24/7 folder and I love all of you.


----------



## RushiMP

Brace yourselves, Winter is coming...even to the swamp.


----------



## Klue22

The swamp?


----------



## hertz9753

I think Rush has been sneaking pain meds home.


----------



## RushiMP

ShhhhhhhhhhhSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> ShhhhhhhhhhhSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


So you do have a sense of humor.









Artery stent...


----------



## RushiMP

The Swamp be Florida. I be somewhere near the middle of that mess.

Tonight is going to be interesting. Saturday, great weather, Halloween...Yay! Did someone say Trauma Alert!


----------



## dman811

I've heard quite a few sirens after gunshots. And then more sirens. First set were definitely ambulance(s), second were definitely police.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> The Swamp be Florida. I be somewhere near the middle of that mess.
> 
> Tonight is going to be interesting. Saturday, great weather, Halloween...Yay! Did someone say Trauma Alert!


Well at least humidity holds a lot of heat! So you should be able to dissipate it off your coolers faster...right...?


----------



## hertz9753

That is not me but I don't think heat is an issue.


----------



## Edibrac

Anyone notice that 1047X core 18 units are crashing often on their systems?


----------



## RushiMP

Busted.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Very funny. I live way out in the country so the only thing available here either satellite or "extended DSL." I have the later.


are you sure there isn't a WISP in your area? i found one in my area and how have a business grade 10x4 connection. BEST. DAY. EVER!


----------



## Dimensive

Alright folks, I need a bit of help. Before the October Foldathon I downgraded my drivers on my GTX 980 to 346.96. Well, NVIDIA X Server Settings downgraded as well and no matter what I do, I cannot get overclocking enabled like before. How can I update this program? My folding rig is running on driver version 346.96 with nvidia-settings version 355.06, and I have no clue how to replicate that on my other rig.


----------



## hertz9753

What OS are you folding with?

My bad.







I'm a Windows folder.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=NVIDIA+X+Server&form=PRUSEN&mkt=en-us&refig=db5a1f749fe54959bd2042b589810449


----------



## Klue22

@u3b3rg33k, I have looked for WISPs in my area but haven't found any. Everything I've found is either LTE carried, satellite, or this extended DSL.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Alright folks, I need a bit of help. Before the October Foldathon I downgraded my drivers on my GTX 980 to 346.96. Well, NVIDIA X Server Settings downgraded as well and no matter what I do, I cannot get overclocking enabled like before. How can I update this program? My folding rig is running on driver version 346.96 with nvidia-settings version 355.06, and I have no clue how to replicate that on my other rig.


Have you followed XtachiX's guide?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Alright folks, I need a bit of help. Before the October Foldathon I downgraded my drivers on my GTX 980 to 346.96. Well, NVIDIA X Server Settings downgraded as well and no matter what I do, I cannot get overclocking enabled like before. How can I update this program? My folding rig is running on driver version 346.96 with nvidia-settings version 355.06, and I have no clue how to replicate that on my other rig.


Not sure if this is your problem or not, but its one thing I ran into when getting coolbits to work correctly.
Make sure in xorg.conf you have the BusID listed correctly

Code:



Code:


Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Change PCI:1:0:0 with the correct one for each gpu. Its shown in xserver settings GUI.


----------



## Dimensive

Yea, been through all that. I redid my xorg.conf as well. Not sure what's going on. I have access to fan control and there's only 1 GPU, so the PCI settings are correct with Coolbits set to 12. If I can't figure it out, I'll just wipe the flash drive and start over since it will probably take less time.


----------



## 4thKor

Add me in.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=621657


----------



## PCModderMike

I am fold.


----------



## irda123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Yea, been through all that. I redid my xorg.conf as well. Not sure what's going on. I have access to fan control and there's only 1 GPU, so the PCI settings are correct with Coolbits set to 12. If I can't figure it out, I'll just wipe the flash drive and start over since it will probably take less time.


Can you post your xorg.conf file so we can take a look at it?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> Can you post your xorg.conf file so we can take a look at it?


Here's what's in my xorg.conf:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig: version 346.96 ([email protected]) Sun Aug 23 23:07:23 PDT 2015

Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "Layout0"
Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# generated from default
Identifier "Mouse0"
Driver "mouse"
Option "Protocol" "auto"
Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# generated from default
Identifier "Keyboard0"
Driver "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Monitor0"
VendorName "Unknown"
ModelName "Unknown"
HorizSync 28.0 - 33.0
VertRefresh 43.0 - 72.0
Option "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "Device0"
Driver "nvidia"
VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
Option "Coolbits" "12"
BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
Device "Device0"
Monitor "Monitor0"
DefaultDepth 24
Option "Coolbits" "12"
SubSection "Display"
Depth 24
EndSubSection
EndSection


----------



## bigblock990

The only thing I see is that you have options "coobits" "12" entered twice. Remove it from section "device" and leave it under section "screen" save and reboot. If overclocking isn't enabled, open terminal and run

Code:



Code:


sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=12

reboot again. Hopefully then it will be working for you.


----------



## Dimensive

Yea, I had run that command to have it added. OC'ing still wasn't enabled so I put it in the device section, still didn't work. I'll probably just nuke the flash drive this weekend and start fresh.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Alright folks, I need a bit of help. Before the October Foldathon I downgraded my drivers on my GTX 980 to 346.96. Well, NVIDIA X Server Settings downgraded as well and no matter what I do, I cannot get overclocking enabled like before. How can I update this program? My folding rig is running on driver version 346.96 with nvidia-settings version 355.06, and I have no clue how to replicate that on my other rig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Yea, I had run that command to have it added. OC'ing still wasn't enabled so I put it in the device section, still didn't work. I'll probably just nuke the flash drive this weekend and start fresh.


Try switching over to the backup xorg.conf file first and redo the configuration. If this is with only one GPU/monitor combo you shouldn't have to modify the file though...I think.


----------



## Dimensive

I'll try that either later or tomorrow.

What kinda PPD does a GTX 950 get?


----------



## lanofsong

Testing team made up of 950's

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=team&team=Laundromatic#team.php?team=Testing+Team


----------



## Dimensive

Interesting. They're like $107 on Jet.com and I'm debating snatching one.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I am fold


No I am Fold:


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I am fold.


Welcome back guy that wasn't going to fold anymore.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Interesting. They're like $107 on Jet.com and I'm debating snatching one.


http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8

If you wait a bit EVGA should have a batch of 970s up in a bit. Best bang for the buck imo. Last few I bought were $249 each.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would love to have another 970 in my build, but want to go big and at least up to a 980 (which as stated if you wait Evga's B-Stock is a prime on pricing - last 980 I almost pulled the trigger on getting was at $350/$375)


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would love to have another 970 in my build, but want to go big and at least up to a 980 (which as stated if you wait Evga's B-Stock is a prime on pricing - last 980 I almost pulled the trigger on getting was at $350/$375)


Sounds about right. But why not get the 970 when its a better deal PPD/$ wise?


----------



## dman811

PPD is higher. That's my only reason.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I also look at original Retail value too, paying $379 for a $500+ 980 vs $250 for a $300-325 970, the 980 is a better deal and higher PPD. Also total breakdown of how much the GPU + waterblock

or for the price of 2 more 970's (B-stock) and blocks would cost close to a 980 Classy (which will easily fit in my rig and I still have room to add 2 more 360 Rads along with a small family)


----------



## hertz9753

The EVGA b stock is looking good right now. I saw I guy post buyer beware a couple weeks ago about b stock because he he got one card that failed.

I don't like like stupid that cries wolf with a fail. The card could have failed for quite a few reasons.


----------



## Klue22

That's a good point about the water blocks. Also for us hardcore folders # of PCI express slots or CPU cores does become an issue. As for cooling, I'm hoping to see about making some custom water blocks for my folding 970s. Unfortunately I don't have a lot of time to play in the shop atm.


----------



## bigblock990

I have two 970's and a 980ti from evga b stock. No complaints whatsoever. All I did was redo the thermal paste, but I do that with every gpu no matter what.


----------



## Dimensive

Those B-Stock GPU's are up now.

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8


----------



## dman811

$400-$55 for another Classy or watercooling. This just got really tempting.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Those B-Stock GPU's are up now.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8


Sure enough.








brb buying all of them.

Seriously though if your considering getting these do it fast. They sell out in only a day or two.


----------



## Dimensive

Nah, I won't be needing one anytime soon. I'll run my 970's until they die and go from there.


----------



## Dimensive

On another note, I wiped my flash drive and installed Linux Mint 17.2. Just installed the NVIDIA drivers + nvidia-settings and now I can overclock again, yay!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Nah, I won't be needing one anytime soon. I'll run my 970's until they die and go from there.


Hush you, we don't say the D-word here. I've had enough cards die on me to make a good sized folding rig at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> On another note, I wiped my flash drive and installed Linux Mint 17.2. Just installed the NVIDIA drivers + nvidia-settings and now I can overclock again, yay!


Nice!








Sometimes linux is funny like that. When I tried to upgrade from 12 to 14 my install completely crapped itself.


----------



## dman811

And I waited too long...


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> On another note, I wiped my flash drive and installed Linux Mint 17.2. Just installed the NVIDIA drivers + nvidia-settings and now I can overclock again, yay!


Good to hear you got it running right again.

Also holy crap, evga really loaded up the b stock page. There hasn't been anything decent on there for a couple weeks.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> And I waited too long...


??

980 classy for 399 still instock


----------



## Edibrac

Right. Those 980's look real nice.


----------



## dman811

Thoroughly confused now...

EDIT: Went through just fine that time...


----------



## bigblock990

I would buy another gpu vs watercooling gear if its only for folding. Since maxwell scales so poorly with volts, watercooling really just gains you lower temps. I mean yea you can probably squeak out another 30-50mhz under water vs air. If were talking ppd/$ another gpu would be a better investment. Thats my opinion anyways.

Also the classy cooler kicks ass anyways, and the pcb and vrm run super cool.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I would buy another gpu vs watercooling gear if its only for folding. Since maxwell scales so poorly with volts, watercooling really just gains you lower temps. I mean yea you can probably squeak out another 30-50mhz under water vs air. If were talking ppd/$ another gpu would be a better investment. Thats my opinion anyways.
> 
> Also the classy cooler kicks ass anyways, and the pcb and vrm run super cool.


I hear you on that. But when you've killed as many cards as I have....
Also the stack of 970s gets pretty hot since two of them are sandwiched real close together.

I'm not going to buy WC gear though. As said earlier my weekend project is to try and make water block and I've got plenty of leftover WC parts from when I took my 4p offline (RIP Sovereign).


----------



## dman811

Already have one GPU block on the way to me thanks to @derickwm finding someone with one on Facebook... but now watercooling can wait since I am $350 lighter in the wallet.


----------



## hertz9753

I will say that the last time EVGA did that in B stock something new came out from NVIDIA. It's not like I am EVGA person and follow things.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I will say that the last time EVGA did that in B stock something new came out from NVIDIA. It's not like I am EVGA person and follow things.


Maybe the rumored dual gpu maxwell?? Pascal not due until next year sometime I thought?


----------



## dman811

My guess is 950 Ti will come soon.


----------



## Dimensive

Ugh, not this again. For some reason [email protected] won't find my GTX 980 and I forget what to do. I have the GPUs.txt updated, which I had to pull from my folding rig because for some reason the file is password protected at Stanford so I couldn't even grab a fresh one. NVIDIA X Server Settings finds the GPU just fine, but FAHClient will not find it. What do?

Edit: Fixed it... I had to reinstall [email protected] What a fickle beast.


----------



## Klue22

I just punched the reset button on one of my rigs thinking the GPU had crashed. Turned out the monitor cable was lose.


----------



## dman811

Gotta be taken off the list then Klue.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Gotta be taken off the list then Klue.


I think its because I'm getting old. I've lost my touch.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I just punched the reset button on one of my rigs thinking the GPU had crashed. Turned out the monitor cable was lose.


I have done that. I have two computers hooked up to my tv. HDMI 1 goes to my Onkyo receiver and is set up on the PC input and HDMI 2 stays on the TV.

Playing movies and games with a PC on my tv didn't work out and I never bothered to changed it.


----------



## hertz9753

@msgclb was in the Air Force in 1967 when I was born. He is not dad but he could be...


----------



## Klue22

Hey I said I was getting old not ancient!


----------



## hertz9753

That is what msgclb looked liked before his hair went gray.

Also never ask me to post my arm picture, because I will and it will break your monitor because I have a gun show.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I just punched the reset button on one of my rigs thinking the GPU had crashed. Turned out the monitor cable was lose.


I've probably done that a few times.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I hope to snag another 970 this time around, hard to pass up a $250 (US) 970 and then snag a Bitspower waterblock (so it'll closely match my Strix)

Even though I want to get a 6950x when it drops (can still rock TC w/ 12T and run 3-4 GPU's







)


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> That is what msgclb looked liked before his hair went gray.
> 
> Also never ask me to post my arm picture, because I will and it will break your monitor because I have a gun show.


My hair is not gray, it's just not red but I do have a lot of white showing through!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @msgclb was in the Air Force in 1967 when I was born. He is not dad but he could be...


Technically you're correct as I joined the Air Force in December 1966 but didn't report for BMT until March of 1967!

My dad was in the Army Air Corps in WWII, I had a cousin currently in the USAF and a best friend joined the Marine Corps and was currently at a firebase on the DMZ in Vietnam.

Then in late December 1966 I lost my draft deferment and was sent to Phoenix for a physical.

After passing all of their test I was watching as groups of guys were lined up against a wall where some were sworn into the Marine Corps and the rest into the Army.

Since all the seats in that large room were taken I was standing against a wall beside a window.

I noticed that across the street there was an Air Force recruitment center so I made a mad dash into their office and asked if I could join. He asked if I had been sworn in and when I said no he made a phone call. When he hung up he said, "You're mine!"

After passing their four tests he told me there were no openings! He paused for what seemed a lifetime then said he had a delayed enlistment program for me! I was sworn into the Air Force that day and about three months later I got a phone call telling me to report to Lackland AFB for BMT.

And that is where the story really starts!


----------



## Klue22

msgclb you must be about as old as my dad!








Thanks for your service though. Are you a pilot?


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz on 800 million @Klue22


----------



## msgclb

Wow! @Klue22 you're not that far from being the #1 OCN folder!









I've been thinking about retiring in about 7 months depending on when @hertz9753 catches me.









I've got that 'about 7 months' to change my mind!

I'm working towards my 70th birthday!

I was an Instrument Technician and later a Flight Control and Instrument Technician.

I've been thinking about joining a forum to discuss your military experiences so I put together the information needed to fill in all the questions.



Spoiler: My Military Career!



1967-1967, Basic Military Training Squadron, Lackland AFB (Amn)

1967-1967, Technical Training Center - Chanute Technical School, Chanute AFB (Amn)

1967-1969, 62d Military Airlift Wing, McChord AFB (SGT)

1967-1969, 62d Communication and Electronics Maintenance Squadron, Inst. Shop

1967-1969, C-124 Globemaster II (McChord), C-141 Starlifter (McChord)

1969-1970, 8th Tactical Fighter Wing - Wolf Pack, Ubon RTAFB (SSGT)

1969-1970, 8th Avionics Maintenance Squadron, Instrument Shop

1969-1970, F-4D Phantom II (Ubon)

1970-1971, 363d Reconnaissance Wing, Shaw AFB (SSGT)

1970-1971, 18th Reconnaissance Squadron, Instrument Shop

1970-1971, RF-4C Phantom II (Shaw)

1971-1972, 58th Tactical Training Wing, Luke AFB (SSGT)

1971-1972, 58th Avionics Maintenance Squadron, Instrument Shop

1971-1972, F-4C Phantom II (Luke)

1972-1973, 8th Tactical Fighter Wing - Wolf Pack, Ubon RTAFB (SSGT)

1972-1973, 8th Avionics Maintenance Squadron, Instrument Shop

1972-1973, F-4D Phantom II (Ubon)

1973-1976, 58th Tactical Training Wing, Luke AFB (SSGT)

1973-1976, 58th Avionics Maintenance Squadron, Instrument Shop

1973-1976, F-4C Phantom II (Luke)

1976-1983, 56th Tactical Training Wing, MacDill AFB (TSGT)

1976-1983, 56th Aircraft Generation Squadron, 63d Aircraft Maintenance Unit

1976-1978, F-4E Phantom II (MacDill), 1978-1981, F-4D Phantom II (MacDill)

1981-1983, F-16A/B Fighting Falcon (MacDill)

1983-1985, 401st Tactical Fighter Wing, Torrejon AB (MSGT)

1983-1985, 401st Aircraft Generation Squadron, 614th Aircraft Maintenance Unit

1983-1985, F-16C/D Fighting Falcon (Torrejon)

1985-1987, 3246th Test Wing, Eglin AFB (MSGT)

1985-1987, 3246th Avionics Maintenance Squadron, Flight Control and Instrument Shop

1985-1987, F-16A/B Fighting Falcon (Eglin), F-15 Eagle (Eglin)

These were the patches I wore!


----------



## Dimensive

Wow, well thank you for your service msgclb.

Also, congrats Klue22 on the 800 million! Looks like the billion will be yours in about 5 months or less.


----------



## Klue22

Thanks guys. I hope so. Had to up the hardware as I was in danger of being overtaken there for awhile.

msgclb,
That's an awesome amount of service. I'm training right now to get my private pilot's license in the civil sector. Hope to be an airline pilot someday. I've always liked planes and aviation. Just took me failing at engineering to realize how MUCH I enjoyed it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I am fold.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back guy that wasn't going to fold anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> Wow! @Klue22
> you're not that far from being the #1 OCN folder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about retiring in about 7 months depending on when @hertz9753
> catches me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got that 'about 7 months' to change my mind!
> 
> I'm working towards my 70th birthday!
> 
> I was an Instrument Technician and later a Flight Control and Instrument Technician.
> I've been thinking about joining a forum to discuss your military experiences so I put together the information needed to fill in all the questions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Military Career!
> 
> 
> 
> 1967-1967, Basic Military Training Squadron, Lackland AFB (Amn)
> 1967-1967, Technical Training Center - Chanute Technical School, Chanute AFB (Amn)
> 1967-1969, 62d Military Airlift Wing, McChord AFB (SGT)
> 1967-1969, 62d Communication and Electronics Maintenance Squadron, Inst. Shop
> 1967-1969, C-124 Globemaster II (McChord), C-141 Starlifter (McChord)
> 1969-1970, 8th Tactical Fighter Wing - Wolf Pack, Ubon RTAFB (SSGT)
> 1969-1970, 8th Avionics Maintenance Squadron, Instrument Shop
> 1969-1970, F-4D Phantom II (Ubon)
> 1970-1971, 363d Reconnaissance Wing, Shaw AFB (SSGT)
> 1970-1971, 18th Reconnaissance Squadron, Instrument Shop
> 1970-1971, RF-4C Phantom II (Shaw)
> 1971-1972, 58th Tactical Training Wing, Luke AFB (SSGT)
> 1971-1972, 58th Avionics Maintenance Squadron, Instrument Shop
> 1971-1972, F-4C Phantom II (Luke)
> 1972-1973, 8th Tactical Fighter Wing - Wolf Pack, Ubon RTAFB (SSGT)
> 1972-1973, 8th Avionics Maintenance Squadron, Instrument Shop
> 1972-1973, F-4D Phantom II (Ubon)
> 1973-1976, 58th Tactical Training Wing, Luke AFB (SSGT)
> 1973-1976, 58th Avionics Maintenance Squadron, Instrument Shop
> 1973-1976, F-4C Phantom II (Luke)
> 1976-1983, 56th Tactical Training Wing, MacDill AFB (TSGT)
> 1976-1983, 56th Aircraft Generation Squadron, 63d Aircraft Maintenance Unit
> 1976-1978, F-4E Phantom II (MacDill), 1978-1981, F-4D Phantom II (MacDill)
> 1981-1983, F-16A/B Fighting Falcon (MacDill)
> 1983-1985, 401st Tactical Fighter Wing, Torrejon AB (MSGT)
> 1983-1985, 401st Aircraft Generation Squadron, 614th Aircraft Maintenance Unit
> 1983-1985, F-16C/D Fighting Falcon (Torrejon)
> 1985-1987, 3246th Test Wing, Eglin AFB (MSGT)
> 1985-1987, 3246th Avionics Maintenance Squadron, Flight Control and Instrument Shop
> 1985-1987, F-16A/B Fighting Falcon (Eglin), F-15 Eagle (Eglin)
> 
> These were the patches I wore!


07 Salute to you sir.
1984 USAF Res BMTS Lackland AFB Amn
1984 USAF Res 423x3 Fuels System Specialist Chanute AFB A1C
1985 USAF Res 402nd CLSS Robins AFB Ga. SRA
1985 USAF Act. 363rd CRSS F-16/F-4/T-37 Shaw AFB A1C
1987 Civilian life started.

To bad I could not stay in.

Good luck on your up and due retirement sir

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## $ilent

Think it might be time to bring my rig back online


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Think it might be time to bring my rig back online


Would you like your postbit back? Just add it in your profile.


----------



## lanofsong

So I finally broke into the top ten for points accumulated for OCN







only to find that i will be kicked back down to eleventh place in two weeks by @irda123








We have a lot of strong folders here on OCN, great work all


----------



## 4thKor

I broke into the top 100. Looking at building a new rig with triple 970's. Best bang for the buck. Especially since I don't have a lot of those.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I broke into the top 100. Looking at building a new rig with triple 970's. Best bang for the buck. Especially since I don't have a lot of those.


EVGA has a good selection of 970's on b stock right now. I would suggest going with blower coolers if you are going to do 3 in one rig. The ACX coolers (or anyone elses non blower cooler) don't work very good unless you can have at least 1 pcie slot gap between the cards.


----------



## irda123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> So I finally broke into the top ten for points accumulated for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only to find that i will be kicked back down to eleventh place in two weeks by @irda123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a lot of strong folders here on OCN, great work all


Sorry Buddy


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> EVGA has a good selection of 970's on b stock right now. I would suggest going with blower coolers if you are going to do 3 in one rig. The ACX coolers (or anyone elses non blower cooler) don't work very good unless you can have at least 1 pcie slot gap between the cards.


I'll put Krakens on 'em with H55's. Cheapest way to go. But I do agree on buying standard blower cards. Just not sure whether to jump now or wait 'til Black Friday.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'll put Krakens on 'em with H55's. Cheapest way to go. But I do agree on buying standard blower cards. Just not sure whether to jump now or wait 'til Black Friday.


Do they make a specific bracket for the 970's? The fan would be blowing on the wrong side for 970's since the vrm is left side of the chip towards the I/O. Otherwise Galax and Zotac make a 970 model with right side vrms, think they are based of 980 pcb but don't quote me on that.


----------



## PR-Imagery

980ti black Friday sale?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Do they make a specific bracket for the 970's? The fan would be blowing on the wrong side for 970's since the vrm is left side of the chip towards the I/O. Otherwise Galax and Zotac make a 970 model with right side vrms, think they are based of 980 pcb but don't quote me on that.


Vrm's are not the issue. At least while folding. Mosfets are. That's why I like the MSI cooler/midplate. The midplate is more like an actual heat sink. It has fins. Evga cards just have a plate. Plus, you don't have to modify anything on an MSI and you have to cut the "tits" off the EVGA midplate. Or use a shim, which costs about 10C from my experience. And, I'm an MSI fanboy, I guess....

I might also add that I install enough fans blowing on the card to carry away heat and use push/pull on the rads. I haven't had any issues. And I back my RAM all the way off. Folding doesn't use it anyway, to speak of. The only fans I have blowing out are on the rad and the rear fan for the CPU. None of my cards ever exceed 52C, even on tough 0x21 units. They usually stay in the mid-forties, which has to carry over into the PCB in my opinion, thus helping to keep the components on it cool.

To answer the question, I use standard Kraken's right out of the box with finish washers on the back plate instead of the stock Kraken back plate. I have a collection of those....


----------



## bigblock990

mosfet's are part of the vrm. Keepig vrm's cool is essential for longevity, also helps with efficiency and stability.

Also memory clock speed does affect PPD for core21 units. I did some testing with my 970's trying to eliminate or at least reduce bad state errors. Running mem at 5500mhz was ~50k ppd less than running it at 7010mhz. No stability was gained at reduced mem speeds so I went back to 7010. This was in linux, no idea if the same applies to windows.

Edit: Forgot to mention, mem speed did not change PPD for core18 units.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Also memory clock speed does affect PPD for core21 units. I did some testing with my 970's trying to eliminate or at least reduce bad state errors. Running mem at 5500mhz was ~50k ppd less than running it at 7010mhz. No stability was gained at reduced mem speeds so I went back to 7010. This was in linux, no idea if the same applies to windows.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention, mem speed did not change PPD for core18 units.


You are absolutely keerect! I just knocked almost two minutes off a 0x21 unit on my 770 by overclocking the RAM. Then I borked everything by gettin' greedy and upping the RAM too much. Oh well....








Now to bump the RAM on the other six cards....


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> mosfet's are part of the vrm. Keepig vrm's cool is essential for longevity, also helps with efficiency and stability.
> 
> Also memory clock speed does affect PPD for core21 units. I did some testing with my 970's trying to eliminate or at least reduce bad state errors. Running mem at 5500mhz was ~50k ppd less than running it at 7010mhz. No stability was gained at reduced mem speeds so I went back to 7010. This was in linux, no idea if the same applies to windows.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention, mem speed did not change PPD for core18 units.


This is super good to know.


----------



## bigblock990

The crappy part is it requires modded bios for linux to change mem speed on the p2 state. I will throw up a new thread incase not everyone reads through here.


----------



## Klue22

I'm planning on going the hacked bios route for my linux OCs. I've never done any bios tweaking myself though so it should be interesting. Thanksgiving break can't come quick enough!


----------



## bigblock990

Let me know if you need help. There is a nvflash for linux, you boot into recovery mode to use it. For the bios modding you will need a windows machine so you can run maxwell bios tweaker.


----------



## Klue22

So what do you guys think of the new OCN layout?


----------



## dman811

Good, needs refining, but that will happen.


----------



## Simmons572

Really not fond of the following black bar at the top.

Also, not really sure why the buttons are that shade of blue. It really doesn't match anything else imho.

It may just take some time to get used to, but I am not really fond of it atm.


----------



## Klue22

I don't like the black bar. Between that and my browser bar it makes my screen look too small.









EDIT: Just realized the new off-shade of white just made all of the folding badges look like crap. Great...


----------



## DarthBaggins

yup, just saw that when you pointed it out (about the badges) looks like that part needs to be tweaked - or a new render made for them


----------



## DarthBaggins

well I see in the preferences you can hide the awards, which I guess needs to be an option to have a Spoiler tab so you can have the awards drop down (like the rigs in the sig area)


----------



## Klue22

I posted a thread in the suggestions section. Chipp said the bright blue buttons and badges having white backgrounds is a bug that is going to be rectified.


----------



## DarthBaggins

yeah I figured they need to ensure the site runs then they can get the rest of the visual items fixed


----------



## 4thKor

And I thought my laptop was screwy. Didn't realize the site had been changed. THEY CAN'T DO THIS TO US CREATURES OF HABIT!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I forgot when it was going to happen lol


----------



## dman811

All staff had constant communication and updates as it was going. I think it is functioning a lot better now that it was a few hours ago.


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's working is what matters, lol


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> And I thought my laptop was screwy. Didn't realize the site had been changed. THEY CAN'T DO THIS TO US CREATURES OF HABIT!


Grab the pitchforks!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> mosfet's are part of the vrm. Keepig vrm's cool is essential for longevity, also helps with efficiency and stability.
> 
> Also memory clock speed does affect PPD for core21 units. I did some testing with my 970's trying to eliminate or at least reduce bad state errors. Running mem at 5500mhz was ~50k ppd less than running it at 7010mhz. No stability was gained at reduced mem speeds so I went back to 7010. This was in linux, no idea if the same applies to windows.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention, mem speed did not change PPD for core18 units.


I am testing this on my 290 now. I assume AMD will probably see the same boost in PPD with increased memory speed.

This is actually pretty good news. The fact that the newer units are starting to tax the VRMs and the memory, points to better coding that is more fully utilizing the GPU. Folding is no longer a vacation for my BOINC GPUs.


----------



## 4thKor

Newegg and Amazon both have the EVGA 950 SC+ on sale for $139.99. We need more 950 testing folders, if anyone's game. A few more people and we could have a category of 950's! They're decent cards, especially considering the cost.


----------



## dman811

I just spent $169.99 on the SSC last night


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Newegg and Amazon both have the EVGA 950 SC+ on sale for $139.99. We need more 950 testing folders, if anyone's game. A few more people and we could have a category of 950's! They're decent cards, especially considering the cost.


Looking at quick stats here, it looks like the 950 trades blows (in both ppd production and power efficiency) with my 7850 @ 1300. For example, in 9704's, I can pull 128-130k; same with the 950.


----------



## Klue22

www.overclock.net/t/1580941/forum-folding-war-team-the-lanyards

Everyone join my FFW team!


----------



## swiftypoison

Hey guys,

How do I stop [email protected] from getting core 21s? They fail every single time!


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> How do I stop [email protected] from getting core 21s? They fail every single time!


You can't pick what units you get. Core21's are much tougher than core17 and core18. You have to reduce you OC to remain stable.


----------



## mmonnin

And specifically reduce the memory overclock for core21 WUs. Seems that helped the most to reduce failures for some people.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> And specifically reduce the memory overclock for core21 WUs. Seems that helped the most to reduce failures for some people.


I did some testing with my 970's. Reduced memory clocks did not increase stability, only dropped PPD. You have to reduce core clocks to keep from failing units.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I did some testing with my 970's. Reduced memory clocks did not increase stability, only dropped PPD. You have to reduce core clocks to keep from failing units.


how low have you gone?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> how low have you gone?


5500mhz

I have a thread about it here


----------



## lanofsong

I had read on another forum about reducing the mem clock to 5500mhz.
Maybe if I have some time this weekend, I will mess around with my clock speed.


----------



## Klue22

It ain't stable till its FOLDING stable!


----------



## lanofsong

Now there is a club that would be difficult to get into - "The 24/7 Folding *Stable*" club, where 1 failed unit gets you kicked


----------



## Klue22

I would have failed out of that club hundreds of time...


----------



## lanofsong

I would have earned a lifetime ban with all these 0x21 unit's that I have failed recently (2 yesterday on my 980 strix clocked at 129x)


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I would have earned a lifetime ban with all these 0x21 unit's that I have failed recently (2 yesterday on my 980 strix clocked at 129x)


Some of the core21's are just ludicrous. In search of a fix, I even put my 970's back to nvidia reference clocks for a couple days, didn't help at all other than killing PPD across the board.

Edit:
I should clarify that I did reduce my OC which vastly improved stability for core21 units, however didn't completely cure it. Even when I tried reference clocks some units still failed.


----------



## mmonnin

Stanford is working on some core21 improvements. No idea what, hopefully some stability for overclocked cards. The fact that GPU Compute projects like FAH drop the cards into the P2 state, which lowers the memory clock is an indication that NV knows Maxwell can't handle 100% max utilization.


----------



## tictoc

I had to bump my voltage by a good bit to keep some of the core_21s from crashing on my OC'd r9-290. To run the core_21 WUs I had to add .11 volts to my 290. All the core_21s do not seem to be the same in terms of how hard they push the hardware. The only core_21 unit that I consistently failed (prior to bumping up the voltage) was p9704. That is the highest producing unit on AMD, so it was doubly bad to fail that WU halfway through.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Stanford is working on some core21 improvements. No idea what, hopefully some stability for overclocked cards. The fact that GPU Compute projects like FAH drop the cards into the P2 state, which lowers the memory clock is an indication that NV knows Maxwell can't handle 100% max utilization.


The odd behavior of dropping to 2d clocks at checkpoints is certainly strange for compute workloads. I wonder if the issues are occuring when the clocks are ramping up or down?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I had to bump my voltage by a good bit to keep some of the core_21s from crashing on my OC'd r9-290. To run the core_21 WUs I had to add .11 volts to my 290. All the core_21s do not seem to be the same in terms of how hard they push the hardware. The only core_21 unit that I consistently failed (prior to bumping up the voltage) was p9704. That is the highest producing unit on AMD, so it was doubly bad to fail that WU halfway through.


I haven't had any problems with 9704 or 9712. 9704 produce great ppd for nvidia aswell. Since reducing my OC 9625-9643 seem to be fine. Its the 9205 and 9206 projects that are the worst for me. Some will complete with no problems, some with 1 bad state, and some fail no matter what I have tried.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah. From what I've read its been the p92xx WUs that have been the worst so far for 970/980 cards. EVGA guys seem pretty upset.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yeah. From what I've read its been the p92xx WUs that have been the worst so far for 970/980 cards. EVGA guys seem pretty upset.


EVGA is a bunch of babies


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> EVGA is a bunch of babies


Haha well....some are doing tests on WUs but still have overclocks or the EVGA stock applied and complain.

Some core 21 WUs were demoted to ADV
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=28318&view=unread#unread


----------



## 4thKor

Out of eight cards, at least one of each 9xx and one 770, I'm running 9430's on all but one. Excellent way to see actual differences in TPF and PPD per series.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Haha well....some are doing tests on WUs but still have overclocks or the EVGA stock applied and complain.
> 
> Some core 21 WUs were demoted to ADV
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=28318&view=unread#unread


Are windows guys having problems with 9704/9712?? I haven't failed a single one under linux. Guess I'll add the adv flag back to my slots.


----------



## hertz9753

All of my GPU's are EVGA but I don't post much on the EVGA form. To many people that don't know anything over there. I also avoid the folding form.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Haha well....some are doing tests on WUs but still have overclocks or the EVGA stock applied and complain.
> 
> Some core 21 WUs were demoted to ADV
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=28318&view=unread#unread


Whooo







- maybe i can take my clock speed back up to 1580Mhz + .


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Haha well....some are doing tests on WUs but still have overclocks or the EVGA stock applied and complain.
> 
> Some core 21 WUs were demoted to ADV
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=28318&view=unread#unread


I've only had a little trouble with 9704 units. They primarily just run hotter.

The worst ones have been in the 96xx range. Lots of bad states even after drastic reductions in core clocks and lower temps. I'm not convinced that this is an OC stability problem.


----------



## Klue22

I honestly have no idea what units are causing problems lol. I just check the logs every day or so for failures and if I see errors I back the cards off a few MHz. Seems to work.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> 07 Salute to you sir.
> 1984 USAF Res BMTS Lackland AFB Amn
> 1984 USAF Res 423x3 Fuels System Specialist Chanute AFB A1C
> 1985 USAF Res 402nd CLSS Robins AFB Ga. SRA
> 1985 USAF Act. 363rd CRSS F-16/F-4/T-37 Shaw AFB A1C
> 1987 Civilian life started.
> 
> To bad I could not stay in.
> 
> Good luck on your up and due retirement sir
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


Ah, other military peeps.







Though, I'm a youngster to you all.

2008 when I went AirForce. Got stuck for six years at Travis AFB as a Jet Mech on C-17s and KC-10s. Yep, the big fat heavies.








Tried to cross train, but darn down sizing messed me up (if you did not have class date they closed out the window)







.
So said screw it, went Air Guard. Now happy doing computers for them.







Yeah, I know 360 degrees for a career field.
Though, hell, at least the CDCs are easier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Think it might be time to bring my rig back online


Ouch, here I thought my humidity levels where bad. Been trying to get dehumidifiers to help keep under 60%, but still breaking near 70%.


----------



## Klue22

Apparently EOC is down.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Apparently EOC is down.


Has been since yesterday.


----------



## Ithanul

Ah, that explains the point drop on the charts.


----------



## 4thKor

Yeah, and just when I get both 950's stable. Should be hitting 2mil a day now, but can't verify that.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> Apparently EOC is down.


It's not just EOC. Axi's site is full of zeros too. The problem is on Stanford's end:



> Originally Posted by *Vijay Pande*
> We're on it. Taking a look now.


IOW it won't be fixed until mid-Monday. The stats server has been overloaded for many months now. Most people probably don't notice when it goes down for an hour once every few days, but it does.

And Hudler crapped the bed several times while I was trying to post this...


----------



## DarthBaggins

EOC's been down for a few days now and yeah Axi's site went down about the same time. But the TC site pulls points directly from Stanford which is why there hasn't been a change there


----------



## Dimensive

Looks like it has been fixed.


----------



## DarthBaggins

yup the 5930k has been churning it up during the downtime


----------



## lanofsong

Just want to congratz to @RushiMP on blowing through the 800 million point mark


----------



## dman811

Nice job RushiMP!


----------



## bigblock990

Congratz RushiMP


----------



## RushiMP

Working on that Billion.


----------



## dman811

Keep at it, and you'll get there soon enough!


----------



## RushiMP

Only running on 5 cards at the moment. Holding 3 in reserve at the moment, trying to plan for Pascal without getting to heavy on this generation.


----------



## DarthBaggins

been having fun trying to get my Netflix desktop app to cooperate in Ubuntu, so far getting hung up on sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts (wont bring up the EULA at all)


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> been having fun trying to get my Netflix desktop app to cooperate in Ubuntu, so far getting hung up on sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts (wont bring up the EULA at all)


Hmmm, have yet to try Netflix, but I did get Hulu to play under 14.04 LTS. Maybe the same guide can help you out with Netflix.

Can't remember does Netflix require HAL?

Hmmm, seems most sites saying to use Chrome 37+ to watch Netflix.


----------



## dman811

If you haven't already, please vote!


----------



## Klue22

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, have yet to try Netflix, but I did get Hulu to play under 14.04 LTS. Maybe the same guide can help you out with Netflix.
> 
> Can't remember does Netflix require HAL?
> 
> Hmmm, seems most sites saying to use Chrome 37+ to watch Netflix.


HTML5 and Silverlight is required, I found a way around it via installing Chrome on 14.04 and creating a shortcut/app from the website, acts just as if it were the desktop app but smoother (I was trying to get the stand-alone app to work and was having no luck, turns out I wasn't the only one either)


----------



## hertz9753

If I bought a GPU and it doesn't say gaming on the box can I still play games?

I just want to play the Reindeer games but they all laugh at me.


----------



## Klue22

Bad news! The heat in part of my house isn't working!
Great news! My GPUs are now running cooler!


----------



## dman811

Move all folding equipment to that part of the house (if breakers can handle it), and your problem is solved.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm heating my house with GPU's I have the heat set to kick on at 68, but temps are staying around 72-74 with 35 outside. I've only got nine running.....


----------



## Panther Al

Heh, I did that last year with all the folding and mining I was doing. Was most amusing as there was snow on the ground and my AC kicked on.


----------



## Ithanul

....I wish it was turning cold here.







It got to over 80F yesterday, and was 81F in the house. We still having to run the darn A/C unit. At least thankfully I got my hands on a dehumidifier, been way more comfortable with 50% instead of dealing with 70%+.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Nice a cool here,


----------



## mmonnin

From FF Beta Forum:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnChodera*
> Hi all! We have finished testing the new core 21 v0.0.13, and it seems to essentially eliminate the errors for these cards.
> 
> We will hopefully have the new core rev built for linux and win later today and get it released ASAP. At that point, we can relax the card constraints and push the projects ahead out of BETA/ADV after some more gentle testing.
> 
> Thanks for your patience! We were still working out some issues after a change of developers, but things should go much faster from now on.
> 
> J


It was posted for WUs that were excluded from being assigned to maxwell cards, even with adv/beta. Hopefully it fixed errors seen on other core 21 WUs.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Move all folding equipment to that part of the house (if breakers can handle it), and your problem is solved.


Thankfully this house is over-wired. Each room is on a separate breaker and wired for 3kw. At least 4 outlets per room usually. So power isn't a problem, but these silly energy efficient maxwell gen cards don't put out much heat!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Nope especially when under water lol


----------



## dman811

Sounds like you need some first gen Fermis.


----------



## mmonnin

I still have a few 570s that can get loud and hot.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know some 290x's could heat a room nicely lol


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> It was posted for WUs that were excluded from being assigned to maxwell cards, even with adv/beta. Hopefully it fixed errors seen on other core 21 WUs.


Hope so, had a few 21s fail on the 960 in my folder.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sounds like you need some first gen Fermis.


Hehe, talk about toasty. Remember the 590 I had, talk about a heat generator.


----------



## dman811

Grab a few 480s and you'd want to bail for sure.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Thankfully this house is over-wired. Each room is on a separate breaker and wired for 3kw. At least 4 outlets per room usually. So power isn't a problem, but *these silly energy efficient maxwell gen cards don't put out much heat!*


That just means you need to buy a few more of them to compensate!!







Make sure to get them before the FFW since I'm on your team


----------



## Klue22

I just bought new cards though! Also I used to have a rig mainly composed of 465s. That thing was a hand dryer.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know some 290x's could heat a room nicely lol


Yes they did.







Nice and toasty last winter.


----------



## mmonnin

Core 21 back in Beta. Official update:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnChodera*
> We have a new Core 21 build (0.0.13) live in BETA as of today.
> 
> This core should fix the vast majority of Bad State errors we have been seeing with Core 21, and when errors do occur in the future, more information to help us debug the cause will be brought back to our servers.
> 
> The current hotfix comes at the cost of ~8.5% performance degradation on NVIDIA cards for systems that use PME. We'll be working hard to push out an updated core that fixes the performance regression in the coming weeks.
> 
> Please bear with us as we rebenchmark projects that will be impacted by this performance change.


----------



## Klue22

Well at least I can up the clocks on my cards so their no longer running embarrassingly slow.


----------



## Dimensive

Figure I will offer up these games here from the Humble Bundle, as well. So, if anyone would like one of these games just let me know.

GRID
Rise of the Argonauts
Toybox Turbos


----------



## Klue22

Bump for the FFW! Who' doesn't love lanyards?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1580941/forum-folding-war-team-the-lanyards


----------



## mmonnin

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=28363
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnChodera*
> We rolled out Core21 v0.0.14 last week.
> 
> Main features are:
> * Bad State errors fixed: Improvements that drastically reduce the high rate of Bad State errors we were seeing with earlier versions of the core, especially with NVIDIA cards.
> These Bad State errors were ironically caused by a couple of bugs in the code that checks the simulation for integrity every time a checkpoint file is written. The simulation integrity was solid, but there was a high false positive rate for errors. This should be greatly reduced with 0.0.14.
> For NVIDIA cards, this unfortunately comes with a 10% performance regression when PME is in use, but we are compensating by rebenchmarking affected core 21 projects. We hope to release an update that will undo this performance regression soon.
> * More debugging info: When Bad State errors *do* occur, we now bring back more information to help us diagnose these issues.
> * Early NaN detection eliminates slowdowns: We previously had some reports of WU slowdowns that were traced to NaNs appearing in the simulation and slowing down the integration loop drastically. Previously, these were not detected until a checkpoint was written. Now, checks are performed much more frequently, hopefully eliminating these slowdowns.
> * Minor improvements: We have also made a number of other minor improvements that give us a bit more flexibility and control over what simulations can be run.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped make this possible, especially Peter Eastman (OpenMM developer extraordinaire!) and all of the testers who helped kick the tires, including (but by no means limited to):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> christianvirtual
> davidcoton
> bollix47
> grandpa
> bruce
> jimerickson
> frodothehobbit
> toTOW


Should help with the core21 WUs failing, esp with overclocks.


----------



## tictoc

Now if only they could sort out the Work and Collection Server issues. I lost 3 WUs yesterday due to a collection server being full and unable to accept completed WUs, and I was in waiting mode for about 12 hours after that, until I added the Advanced flag to my 290. So far so good with the advanced flag. Two completed units and a third is folding now.


----------



## bigblock990

@tictoc

Can you please update projectinfo.tab and upload it here. I tried copy/paste text from psummary url like I saw you suggested a while back (which I can't find currently) but it didn't work.

*Nevermind, got it to work!*


----------



## hertz9753

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/new/psummary.html

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email

Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/new/psummary.html
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email
> 
> Is that what you are looking for?


I need to update HFM, which is currently broken due to stanford restructuring the psummary pages. tictoc (pretty sure it was him) had suggested a while back that you can just copy the text from the psummary url and paste it in a notepad file, and name it projectinfo.tab then replace the current one in the roaming/app data folder. So I tried that, but it didn't work. Then hfm shows 0ppd across the board instead of just the new projects. It looks like its a formatting error with the spacing when you copy the text. So I am hoping tictoc knows some magic trick I didn't to get it to work and he could just upload the file for me


----------



## Klue22

I haven't used HFM in ages. I used to love the web page it generated. Is it any different to setup with v7?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I haven't used HFM in ages. I used to love the web page it generated. Is it any different to setup with v7?


I don't use it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1426334/guide-hfm-net-guide-for-use-with-dropbox-and-f-h-v7-optional-ftp-settings/0_20


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I need to update HFM, which is currently broken due to stanford restructuring the psummary pages. tictoc (pretty sure it was him) had suggested a while back that you can just copy the text from the psummary url and paste it in a notepad file, and name it projectinfo.tab then replace the current one in the roaming/app data folder. So I tried that, but it didn't work. Then hfm shows 0ppd across the board instead of just the new projects. It looks like its a formatting error with the spacing when you copy the text. So I am hoping tictoc knows some magic trick I didn't to get it to work and he could just upload the file for me


I will update the projectinfo file when I get home. Should have it up in about an hour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I haven't used HFM in ages. I used to love the web page it generated. Is it any different to setup with v7?


Setup is still pretty much the same. I don't think I've changed anything on my HFM setup in the last 4 years. Not sure on the current status of using DropBox vs an ftp or other place to upload the files to. I have an original DropBox account, so I am still able to use my Public DropBox folder. I think that newer free DropBox accounts do not have the same functionality for the Public folder.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I will update the projectinfo file when I get home. Should have it up in about an hour.
> Setup is still pretty much the same. I don't think I've changed anything on my HFM setup in the last 4 years. Not sure on the current status of using DropBox vs an ftp or other place to upload the files to. I have an original DropBox account, so I am still able to use my Public DropBox folder. I think that newer free DropBox accounts do not have the same functionality for the Public folder.


No need, I got it to work. I was a minute too late editing my post







Thanks though

Initially I was using my netbook with win10 where I have HFM installed, and that didn't work. So I hopped on one of my folders and copied the text and created the file with gedit, then transferred it to my netbook. All good now









Incase anyone wants it, just rename to .tab

ProjectInfo.txt 52k .txt file


Yes tictoc is correct, new dropbox accounts don't include free public folder. I signed up for a free account on awardspace, then have HFM set to upload via FTP.


----------



## mmonnin

I still use HFM with dropbox (with public folder) and it works pretty well. I just check on my phone once in awhile to see progress.

Looks like they made a new psummary file. The old one that worked with HFM doesn't have a lot of the new projects and I was updating HFM manually. Thanks for the updated file.


----------



## firefoxx04

Question for you guys who run 24/7.

If you had $2000 to spend on a machine, what would you put into it?

Also, do CPUs and GPUs get different work units? It seems that GPUs might earn more points but at the end of the day someone needs to be running CPUs to do those specific WUs? I only ask because I am considering a CPU only build but I would hate to be wasting my money if GPUs are the way to go. I dont really care about points.. I just want to make sure the work is getting done in the best way.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firefoxx04*
> 
> Question for you guys who run 24/7.
> 
> If you had $2000 to spend on a machine, what would you put into it?
> 
> Also, do CPUs and GPUs get different work units? It seems that GPUs might earn more points but at the end of the day someone needs to be running CPUs to do those specific WUs? I only ask because I am considering a CPU only build but I would hate to be wasting my money if GPUs are the way to go. I dont really care about points.. I just want to make sure the work is getting done in the best way.


Yes cpu's and gpu's get different units, and all the units benefit the science. GPU's will be much much higher PPD in general, for example a 980ti will net about 550k PPD, whereas a 5930k will net about 70k PPD.
GPU's also win in the PPD/$ and PPD/watt departments.

For $2k you can do i7 cpu and two 980ti's. Then you could fold on both the cpu and gpu's.


----------



## Klue22

For 2k I'd get 4x 970s and an i7 to run them. Gonna have to pick your case and cooling solution well though as a GPU stack gets pretty warm.


----------



## 4thKor

Build two rigs with I-3's and dual 970's and have money left over.


----------



## firefoxx04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Yes cpu's and gpu's get different units, and all the units benefit the science. GPU's will be much much higher PPD in general, for example a 980ti will net about 550k PPD, whereas a 5930k will net about 70k PPD.
> GPU's also win in the PPD/$ and PPD/watt departments.
> 
> For $2k you can do i7 cpu and two 980ti's. Then you could fold on both the cpu and gpu's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> For 2k I'd get 4x 970s and an i7 to run them. Gonna have to pick your case and cooling solution well though as a GPU stack gets pretty warm.


Thanks for the ideas. I am not concerned with ppd (points per day?). What I am concerned with is getting the most PPD/$ spent. I assume more PPD means more work is getting done.

Will 4 970s be more efficient than 2 980ti cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Build two rigs with I-3's and dual 970's and have money left over.


Saving money is not a concern. I plan on "crowed funding" the build so I would want make sure to use all the money. That is also the reason I need to make sure that the build is proper (not spending too much money in one area and not enough in the other).

My main question, is it wasting money to go with a dual socket xeon e5 build with no gpu (or maybe a mid range gpu)? I guess someone has to do the CPU folding.

It sounds like it does not matter which route I go (CPU or GPU bias) as long as I spend the money efficiently (waiting for deals or going 2 970s vs 1 980ti).

Thanks for the answers and ideas.

EDIT: Does FAH require lots of PCI bandwidth or is it similar to Mining where we can use a x1 or x4 slot with a high end GPU without losing performance?


----------



## dman811

Recommended minimum of x4 for AMD cards, and minimum x8 for NVIDIA.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firefoxx04*
> 
> Thanks for the ideas. I am not concerned with ppd (points per day?). What I am concerned with is getting the most PPD/$ spent. I assume more PPD means more work is getting done.
> 
> Will 4 970s be more efficient than 2 980ti cards?
> Saving money is not a concern. I plan on "crowed funding" the build so I would want make sure to use all the money. That is also the reason I need to make sure that the build is proper (not spending too much money in one area and not enough in the other).
> 
> My main question, is it wasting money to go with a dual socket xeon e5 build with no gpu (or maybe a mid range gpu)? I guess someone has to do the CPU folding.
> 
> It sounds like it does not matter which route I go (CPU or GPU bias) as long as I spend the money efficiently (waiting for deals or going 2 970s vs 1 980ti).
> 
> Thanks for the answers and ideas.
> 
> EDIT: Does FAH require lots of PCI bandwidth or is it similar to Mining where we can use a x1 or x4 slot with a high end GPU without losing performance?


If your main concern is PPD/$ then don't even consider a multi socket cpu rig. gtx 970 is very tough to beat for PPD/$, so I change my suggestion and agree with klue22. You will also want to make sure and use linux for your OS. Not only will that save you money, it will increase PPD over windows.

And yes PPD is a point value to show how much work is being done. The higher the PPD the more work you are completing


----------



## mmonnin

So something like this for 4x PCI Slots. Just an ECS board that's cheaper with 2 slot spacing. I just picked the cheapest. No idea of quality but it is Gigabyte.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128772


----------



## Klue22

4x 970s will net you about 1200k PPD. 2x 980 TiS will probably get you around 900k. If you have the PCI slots the 970s are a really good balance of price/performance. In my experience the PCIe bandwidth seems relatively of little issue. Both of my triple 970 rigs run on socket 1155 which has dismally low number of PCIe lanes (24). So my cards actually run at 8x/4x/4x IIRC.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> 4x 970s will net you about 1200k PPD. 2x 980 TiS will probably get you around 900k. If you have the PCI slots the 970s are a really good balance of price/performance. In my experience the PCIe bandwidth seems relatively of little issue. Both of my triple 970 rigs run on socket 1155 which has dismally low number of PCIe lanes (24). So my cards actually run at 8x/4x/4x IIRC.


LGA 1155 only has 16 pcie lanes native for cpu. The mobo has to have plx chip to have additional lanes.


----------



## firefoxx04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> If your main concern is PPD/$ then don't even consider a multi socket cpu rig. gtx 970 is very tough to beat for PPD/$, so I change my suggestion and agree with klue22. You will also want to make sure and use linux for your OS. Not only will that save you money, it will increase PPD over windows.
> 
> And yes PPD is a point value to show how much work is being done. The higher the PPD the more work you are completing


It sounds like we cannot compare CPU to GPU though. Just because a 970 does more work in a day means nothing when compared to a cpu that does completely different work.

For example, I would be better off going with an 8 core xeon vs an 8 core AMD chip. The XEON will do more work in a day while using less power.

It sounds like the 970 is the sweet spot for GPU folding right now due to the cost. The 980ti does cost a bit more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> 4x 970s will net you about 1200k PPD. 2x 980 TiS will probably get you around 900k. If you have the PCI slots the 970s are a really good balance of price/performance. In my experience the PCIe bandwidth seems relatively of little issue. Both of my triple 970 rigs run on socket 1155 which has dismally low number of PCIe lanes (24). So my cards actually run at 8x/4x/4x IIRC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> LGA 1155 only has 16 pcie lanes native for cpu. The mobo has to have plx chip to have additional lanes.


I assumed lane bandwidth requirements would be similar to bit coin mining. We dont really need all the bandwidth because we are not even using the GPU memory at all.

Thanks for the thoughts guys. Ill probably get our of your hair and make my own thread with more questions when the time is right. Cheers!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firefoxx04*
> 
> It sounds like we cannot compare CPU to GPU though. Just because a 970 does more work in a day means nothing when compared to a cpu that does completely different work.
> 
> For example, I would be better off going with an 8 core xeon vs an 8 core AMD chip. The XEON will do more work in a day while using less power.
> 
> It sounds like the 970 is the sweet spot for GPU folding right now due to the cost. The 980ti does cost a bit more.
> 
> I assumed lane bandwidth requirements would be similar to bit coin mining. We dont really need all the bandwidth because we are not even using the GPU memory at all.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts guys. Ill probably get our of your hair and make my own thread with more questions when the time is right. Cheers!


Stanford has an app that will benchmark processors to see how many nanoseconds of protein folding they can do. GPUs kill CPUs. GPUs are built to calculate vectors in games and thats exactly what FAH is doing.


----------



## firefoxx04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Stanford has an app that will benchmark processors to see how many nanoseconds of protein folding they can do. GPUs kill CPUs. GPUs are built to calculate vectors in games and thats exactly what FAH is doing.


The point I am making is that if everyone folded strictly with GPUs, the CPU work units would not be completed.


----------



## dman811

Quite a few of us also fold on our CPUs as well, but currently the work unit acceptance servers for CPUs aren't working, so GPUs might be more of a focus until Stanford gets that issue fixed.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quite a few of us also fold on our CPUs as well, but currently the work unit acceptance servers for CPUs aren't working, so GPUs might be more of a focus until Stanford gets that issue fixed.


Huh, that explains why the little bit of folding I been testing on this 5820K been acting up with not wanting to connect to their servers.


----------



## dman811

That would be the reason.


----------



## firefoxx04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Huh, that explains why the little bit of folding I been testing on this 5820K been acting up with not wanting to connect to their servers.


I am experiencing the same thing with my 4790k. It just takes time and it goes through. I think my WUs are being accepted.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> LGA 1155 only has 16 pcie lanes native for cpu. The mobo has to have plx chip to have additional lanes.


Yes of course. I looked it up after I typed it. Just forgot to update both sets of numbers. They do run 8x/4x/4x though. And I can't see a performance decrease. Though if somebody has a 970 and wants to match my clocks for a few WUs it might give us some more empirical data.


----------



## bigblock990

What clock speed and driver you running? I have a 970 @ pcie 3.0 x16

I'm currently at 1531mhz with linux driver 346.96

Does 350k ppd average


----------



## Klue22

That's a lot higher than some of mine. I'll post my various clocks speeds when I get home.


----------



## lanofsong

"linux driver 346.96" The not so secret ingredient for attaining best PPD on a 970/980 in Linux


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> What clock speed and driver you running? I have a 970 @ pcie 3.0 x16
> 
> I'm currently at 1531mhz with linux driver 346.96
> 
> Does 350k ppd average


...You all really making me want to go nab one of those GPUs.

Dang me for being addicted to hardware. I'm a odd women for sure. Don't care for purses, jewelry, etc. I want me some darn computer hardware dam it.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> "linux driver 346.96" The not so secret ingredient for attaining best PPD on a 970/980 in Linux


And 980ti and titan x









guessing it would rock with 950 and 960 aswell.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> "linux driver 346.96" The not so secret ingredient for attaining best PPD on a 970/980 in Linux


Really? Why is that?


----------



## lanofsong

Others here have rolled back their drivers to the 346.xx and found substantial increases. What is up with your TC 980?


----------



## Klue22

Internet went down yesterday. What's the best way to check driver versions in ubuntu?


----------



## lanofsong

Open the Nvidia X Server settings program then select 'X server information', it should be listed on the second row.


----------



## firefoxx04

What kind of gains do people get going from Windows to Linux? I am pretty familiar with Ubuntu and most other distros. Windows would be easier for me to remotely manage but I can deal with linux if the performance is there.


----------



## lanofsong

About 10% or so gain in PPD by going to Ubuntu.


----------



## hertz9753

90% can pull in the ladies. If I had the NOS of Ubuntu I wouldn't get any sleep...


----------



## DarthBaggins

depends really on what your folding, cpu's make the biggest gain from my experience


----------



## Ithanul

Been meaning to ask, how many teams this time around for the FFW and their names? Need to figure out which one to join up with.

Think I may get a few new hardware toys before then since it is push to next month. Or may finally get one of my Compact Splash cases finally built and running. (Been debating R9 Nano, 970, etc. to play with for one of the cases)


----------



## dman811

So far we've got Second Hand Hounds, The Lanyards, and BBQ whenever @BWG decides to either make the thread or make me admin of the BBQ group.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Been meaning to ask, how many teams this time around for the FFW and their names? Need to figure out which one to join up with.
> 
> Think I may get a few new hardware toys before then since it is push to next month. Or may finally get one of my Compact Splash cases finally built and running. (Been debating R9 Nano, 970, etc. to play with for one of the cases)


Win a lanyard! Fold for the Lanyards!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1580941/forum-folding-war-team-the-lanyards

We've got some pretty big folders already on the team but more is better! Those Titans and that 980 would be a sick addition to the lineup.


----------



## hertz9753

No!


----------



## Klue22

Pay no attention to hertz. He is silly. Lanyards are where its at.


----------



## hertz9753

I thought you were at work...


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Pay no attention to hertz. He is silly. Lanyards are where its at.


QFT!!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I thought you were at work...


Huh, who? Me?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I thought you were at work...
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, who? Me?
Click to expand...

No @Klue22 the Captain of The Lanyards.


----------



## Klue22

My team is now giving away TWO lanyards! Thanks to tictoc!


----------



## 4thKor

Lovin' these 10490's! 165k PPD on my TC 950.









My avatar matches my computers. I use a mix of blue and green fans for visual effect.


----------



## lanofsong

Nice Avatar


----------



## Klue22

What's the best way to reinstall a different nvidia driver in ubuntu?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> What's the best way to reinstall a different nvidia driver in ubuntu?


I am assuming you want to switch to 346.96, however these steps work with any nvidia driver version, just replace the version number where needed.

Here is what I do:
go to nvidia and download 346.96.
open terminal, navigate to where you downloaded the driver

Code:



Code:


chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.96.run

Now boot into recovery mode using this guide
*I don't do step 9

then enter

Code:



Code:


rmmod nvidia

then switch user

Code:



Code:


su - yourusername

then navigate to where the driver is downloaded and run

Code:



Code:


sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.96.run

follow onscreen prompts, I always say "yes" to everything

when done, enter

Code:



Code:


sudo reboot

You should be good to go, you can open xserver settings and verify driver version.


----------



## msgclb

@bigblock990 The first problem that I had was 346.96 wasn't listed for my GTX 950 but when I searched for the GTX 770 I found it.

I currently had my Ubuntu 15.10 drive installed so I tried it first.

No matter what I did I can't get into GRUB.

I finally gave up and installed my Ubuntu 14.10 drive.

No matter what I did once again GRUB doesn't want to load.

Both want to go into the desktop!

Update:

For the record I've found a solution to get int GRUB and I'm currently installing 346.96.

More later!


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> @bigblock990
> The first problem that I had was 346.96 wasn't listed for my GTX 950 but when I searched for the GTX 770 I found it.
> I currently had my Ubuntu 15.10 drive installed so I tried it first.
> No matter what I did I can't get into GRUB.
> 
> I finally gave up and installed my Ubuntu 14.10 drive.
> No matter what I did once again GRUB doesn't want to load.
> 
> Both want to go into the desktop!


gtx 950 is too new, there isn't a 346.xx driver that recognizes it.

As for getting into GRUB, try tapping "escape" key instead of holding "shift". Also make sure you are doing it immediately after the manufacturer splash screen, there will be a flashing white cursor in upper left corner. You have to be fast, it only lasts a second.


----------



## msgclb

I'm currently testing on my GTX 770.

Yesterday I installed Ubuntu 14.10 on a spare drive.

There were no additional drivers and none of the ppa's worked.

Today I see that @bigblock990 posted this guide. So...

Booting to GRUB [Solved]

I found this.

*How to get to the GRUB menu at boot-time?*

My problem is GRUB was hidden and wouldn't appear with the Shift key.

My solution was to do the following.

Quote:


> For permanent change you'll need to edit your
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /etc/default/grub
> 
> file -- place a "#" symbol at the start of line
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
> 
> .
> 
> Save changes and run
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo update-grub
> 
> to apply changes.


Installing NVIDIA 346.96 [Failed]

This failed I think because there wasn't a nvidia driver already installed.



Code:


rmmod nvidia

From there everything went fine until I tried to load 346.96!

I got an error message saying the script was defective!

I selected Continue.

Next I got an error message saying there was no place for the 32-bit libraries.

I Selected Continue. [I'm using the 64-bit version]

The installation finished and I booted and got a black screen!

I'm reviewing my options!

----

I've just tried option #2 and failed!

I see what you mean by being quick!

The very moment and not a moment later after the splash screen I was able to go into GRUB!

I installed 15.10 with these results.

When running 346.96 installation I got 'pre-install script failed', choice to continue.

Used the 'PKMS kernel module' option.

Asked to build 32-bit libraries - selected no.

The installer asked if I wanted to reboot and I said yes.

I still got a black screen!

I got back in GRUB and selected 'Repair broken packages' [dpkg]

Upgraded packages and rebooted

Still got a black screen!

I quit!


----------



## 4thKor

Have you considered windoze?


----------



## Klue22

When I upgraded ubuntu to 15.10 it borked all my folding clients and drivers. I _could_ have probably fixed it given enough time but given that it was a clean installation I just reinstalled.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:
Originally Posted by *msgclb* 

I'm currently testing on my GTX 770.
Yesterday I installed Ubuntu 14.10 on a spare drive.
There were no additional drivers and none of the ppa's worked.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Today I see that @bigblock990
posted this guide. So...

Booting to GRUB [Solved]

I found this.

*How to get to the GRUB menu at boot-time?*

My problem is GRUB was hidden and wouldn't appear with the Shift key.

My solution was to do the following.

Installing NVIDIA 346.96 [Failed]

This failed I think because there wasn't a nvidia driver already installed.

Code:



Code:


[code]rmmod nvidia</code>
</pre></div>

From there everything went fine until I tried to load 346.96!

I got an error message saying the script was defective!
I selected Continue.

Next I got an error message saying there was no place for the 32-bit libraries.
I Selected Continue. [I'm using the 64-bit version]

The installation finished and I booted and got a black screen!

I'm reviewing my options!

----
I've just tried option #2 and failed!

I see what you mean by being quick!
The very moment and not a moment later after the splash screen I was able to go into GRUB!

I installed 15.10 with these results.

When running 346.96 installation I got 'pre-install script failed', choice to continue.
Used the 'PKMS kernel module' option.
Asked to build 32-bit libraries - selected no.
The installer asked if I wanted to reboot and I said yes.

I still got a black screen!

I got back in GRUB and selected 'Repair broken packages' [dpkg]
Upgraded packages and rebooted

Still got a black screen!

I quit!



The steps I previously listed are for changing driver version. Installing nvidia drivers on a clean install of linux is a different process.

The first steps after a fresh linux install is to run

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get update

and

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get upgrade

reboot, then run

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install build-essential

reboot again, then follow xtachix GUIDE

You can skip the step where you install nvidia-current, that is only needed for maxwell gpu's.

When installing the nvidia drivers, I always answer yes to everything including the 32bit library even though I'm also using 64bit. Also don't worry about the "install script failed" message, that has happened to me everytime but the driver install always finishes correctly.

I'm guessing your issues with the driver install failing are related to missing items that will be installed with build-essential. And if you did get the nvidia driver installed, if you didn't blacklist noveau that is probably causing your black screen issues.


----------



## msgclb

I used XtachiX's guide that initially installed 304.311.

I went thru all the guide but when I ran this command I got an ERROR: Appear to be running a X server.

sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64*

I ran this for a second time and 346.96 installed.

sudo service lightdm stop

Thanks


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I used XtachiX's guide that initially installed 304.311.
> 
> I went thru all the guide but when I ran this command I got an ERROR: Appear to be running a X server.
> sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64*
> 
> I ran this for a second time and 346.96 installed.
> sudo service lightdm stop
> 
> Thanks


Glad you got it working







Let me know if you see an improvement in PPD. 346.xx drivers work awesome for maxwell, I gained ~50k ppd on gtx 970 by downgrading from 352.xx I use 346.96 on my 780ti but I only run that during the FaT's so I haven't done any comparison testing for kepler.

Credit goes to @lanofsong for telling me about 346.xx drivers


----------



## kremtok

Is anyone else having trouble uploading work units? I've been having issues for the last few days where a work unit will try and fail to upload multiple times.


----------



## dman811

Is this on a GPU or CPU?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Is this on a GPU or CPU?


GPU. Collection server is 140.163.4.234.


----------



## valvehead

Warm front + return of Core 21 = hot GPUs!









So Core 21 is back for regular (flagless) [email protected], and it appears that the rebenchmarking of the units seems to have more than compensated for the gimping of the core for Nvidia GPUs. I'm curious how AMD cards are doing on these units now.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well looks like I'll be firing JAC back up when I get back to the house, power is finally back on and I'll be running off my mobile LTE connection till I find a suitable ISP other than Comcast


----------



## Ithanul

I need to retest my OG Titans on these new units (finally found the password for the main rig). Though, the GTX960 is happy now with the AIO I put on it.


----------



## Klue22

Changing drivers for my maxwell cards seems to have helped a lot!


----------



## Benjiw

Hellooooo, how's everyone, I'm looking for information on getting points quicker or more of them etc. I have 2x 970s one clocks to 1640mhz and the other 1520mhz so I can get roughly 700k PPD at a guess but I want to try getting 1 million in 24 hours or less as a little challenge for nothing more than a bit of fun.

I don't run linux or ubuntu, but would running that and 2 970s increase my PPD worth the effort in setting it all up etc?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hellooooo, how's everyone, I'm looking for information on getting points quicker or more of them etc. I have 2x 970s one clocks to 1640mhz and the other 1520mhz so I can get roughly 700k PPD at a guess but I want to try getting 1 million in 24 hours or less as a little challenge for nothing more than a bit of fun.
> 
> I don't run linux or ubuntu, but would running that and 2 970s increase my PPD worth the effort in setting it all up etc?


Hi,
With the move to Linux, you will see about a 10% gain in PPD with the correct drivers.
As for 1 million PPD (average) - not likely; My MSI 980 at 1584mhz, will only *average* 470-480K PPD (sometimes higher/lower depending on work units).

Congratz on that 1640mhz 970 though - awesome card


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hi,
> With the move to Linux, you will see about a 10% gain in PPD with the correct drivers.
> As for 1 million PPD (average) - not likely; My MSI 980 at 1584mhz, will only *average* 470-480K PPD (sometimes higher/lower depending on work units).
> 
> Congratz on that 1640mhz 970 though - awesome card


Thanks for the fast reply and thanks I bought it off a member here its 87% ASIC and I can get it up to 1660mhz gaming stable and 1675 bench stable lol. Is there not much else I can do to squeeze more points out?


----------



## mmonnin

You'd need another 970 at least basically.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> You'd need another 970 at least basically.


So 3x970's? Also I was going to let my CPU do some web based folding on chrome too lol.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply and thanks I bought it off a member here its 87% ASIC and I can get it up to 1660mhz gaming stable and 1675 bench stable lol. Is there not much else I can do to squeeze more points out?


I'd bet another 970 that your card won't fold at 1660mhz.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So 3x970's? Also I was going to let my CPU do some web based folding on chrome too lol.


Not worth folding on the CPU, especially on reduced number of cores. 3 x 970's are the way to go


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So 3x970's? Also I was going to let my CPU do some web based folding on chrome too lol.


3x to get to 1mil PPD. 300-350k PPD each. Each card would need 1 CPU core to feed them.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'd bet another 970 that your card won't fold at 1660mhz.


I wouldn't want to fold at 1660mhz as it artifacts after a good while due to heat. But gaming at that clock I didn't notice much although it's still there.




Wish my AMD was a bit stronger for the benchmark, just need a D5 pump for my i5 system.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I wouldn't want to fold at 1660mhz as it artifacts after a good while due to heat. But gaming at that clock I didn't notice much although it's still there.


That is an EXCELLENT ASIC! I have eleven cards and my highest is only 78. Folding is totally different from gaming. The moment the client kicks in (at 1660) your card will shut down and you'll black screen. Even if you were able to fold one of the easier units, I'm positive it wouldn't fold a 9413, 9430 or any Core 21 work unit. These are the "benchmark" units for me. I have successfully folded a few units at 1562mhz on one card, but it was short lived. Highest stable clock I've been able to achieve is 1549mhz. on a 950.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, those core 21s kick a card's butt around. Though, since putting this 960 under water I finally got it over 1500MHz. Bump it up to 1531MHz now. Going to see how it does there before trying to go higher. Though, of course going to finally get my hands on a 970 here soon.

Hmmmm, need to fire up my OG Titans and see what they get on the 21s. Five GPUs should put a good amount of points out. Even if my Titans are dinosaurs.









So watch out this FFW, going to have some new hardware goodies going full tilt.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> That is an EXCELLENT ASIC! I have eleven cards and my highest is only 78. Folding is totally different from gaming. The moment the client kicks in (at 1660) your card will shut down and you'll black screen. Even if you were able to fold one of the easier units, I'm positive it wouldn't fold a 9413, 9430 or any Core 21 work unit. These are the "benchmark" units for me. I have successfully folded a few units at 1562mhz on one card, but it was short lived. Highest stable clock I've been able to achieve is 1549mhz. on a 950.


I think it crashed out at 1670mhz and failed a core 21 @ 1665mhz so you're probably right but I do get artifacts like I said before so it will wreck the folding calculations for sure.


----------



## dman811

It is one reason we ask people the question "It can game, it can bench, but can it fold?"


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It is one reason we ask people the question "It can game, it can bench, but can it fold?"


True, Has been folding all day @1645mhz so far.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It is one reason we ask people the question "It can game, it can bench, but can it fold?"


Indeed, reason I use folding to test my hardware.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> True, Has been folding all day @1645mhz so far.


What does the [email protected] program say your PPD is for this card at the moment? Not many can say that they have achieved Folding stable above 1600mhz. Again, very nice card.


----------



## 4thKor

Not sure if you're using Afterburner or whatever, but what does your clock speed say? It might've down clocked to like 540.


----------



## Klue22

Make sure to check error logs too. Cars will throw errors first before completely destabilizing, this causes them to drop the current WU though so PPD will suffer if you try and clock too high.


----------



## mironccr345

Started folding again.


----------



## lanofsong

On your 980Ti?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What does the [email protected] program say your PPD is for this card at the moment? Not many can say that they have achieved Folding stable above 1600mhz. Again, very nice card.


My other 970 usually says about 300k PPD but this one normally sits at 350k+ PPD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Not sure if you're using Afterburner or whatever, but what does your clock speed say? It might've down clocked to like 540.


GPUZ and HWinfo 64 both read 1645mhz it's bios flashed (which needs doing again) for 1557 base clock I think with boost disabled. I think 540 is my first power state then its 700+ (not 100% sure) then full speed Mr Zulu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Make sure to check error logs too. Cars will throw errors first before completely destabilizing, this causes them to drop the current WU though so PPD will suffer if you try and clock too high.


That happened at 1670mhz lol I was like, ah.... well damn.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really need to snag another 970, or have one donated to me lol. Still need to get the 4790k back online and have it cruising at 60k PPD again


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Really need to snag another 970, or have one donated to me lol. Still need to get the 4790k back online and have it cruising at 60k PPD again


Yeah, I think some of ya be jelly right now for what selling down here. Though, I did see a 980Ti for sell up in Birmingham for $500 then there is another down in FL for $550 that is a hybrid one.

Just glad I nabbing a barely used 970 for $250 today. Wish I had nabbed that other one that was for $250 never used.


----------



## 4thKor

Been bumping up my TC 950. Currently running a 9430 at 1554mhz. Got some awesome coil whine! Sounds like a jet turbine. Pretty cool! The cooler from the 980 is keepin 'er at 38-40C. Glad I finally figured out how to trick it into a little more voltage. Helps TREMENDOUSLY! I'm lovin' this card!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Been bumping up my TC 950. Currently running a 9430 at 1554mhz. Got some awesome coil whine! Sounds like a jet turbine. Pretty cool! The cooler from the 980 is keepin 'er at 38-40C. Glad I finally figured out how to trick it into a little more voltage. Helps TREMENDOUSLY! I'm lovin' this card!


How is the PPD on those?

The 970 is here. Don't think I get it going for this foldathon, but it sure will be up for the FFW.



Now to put in a order some water blocks and other goodies so I can get this folder switch fully to water cooling.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> How is the PPD on those?


Currently at 148k on the 9430. But as you well know PPD varies pretty widely on different WU's I've had some run as high as 165k clocked at 1542. Should hit closer to 175k now. IF she proves to be stable. Time will tell!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Currently at 148k on the 9430. But as you well know PPD varies pretty widely on different WU's I've had some run as high as 165k clocked at 1542. Should hit closer to 175k now. IF she proves to be stable. Time will tell!


Dang, that about what the 960 in my folder clocks in with at 1531MHz. Not bad at all.


----------



## Benjiw

Hey guys, wondering if you could help a noob like me out, I sometimes (not always mind) get the message:
Quote:


> Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint


It doesn't matter what I set my clocks too but it keeps cropping up from time to time. Would it be wrong to assume it could be down to just the work unit or would it be be due to an overclock somewhere on my system as everything is overclocked but passes stress tests.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigblock990

Bad state errors are mainly caused by an unstable overclock.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Bad state errors are mainly caused by an unstable overclock.


Hmm, probably heat causing my CPU clock to become unstable then or would it just simply be the GPU alone as they both need to work together?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hmm, probably heat causing my CPU clock to become unstable then or would it just simply be the GPU alone as they both need to work together?


Which work unit is throwing the error? CPU or GPU?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Which work unit is throwing the error? CPU or GPU?


GPU I only fold with the GPU but it doesn't matter what clock speed I set, I even put it to stock and it gave me the same message where as when I overclock it too high it literally just tells me it's failed lol.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> GPU I only fold with the GPU but it doesn't matter what clock speed I set, I even put it to stock and it gave me the same message where as when I overclock it too high it literally just tells me it's failed lol.


Oh that's no good. What GPU and what are the temperatures under folding load?

EDIT: And how often does this happen?

EDIT 2: I had a similar problem where reverting to stock clocks didn't help at first, but eventually it stabilized. I think I also switched to EVGA Precision's 'aggressive' fan profile. Here's the conversation about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1575917/failed-two-9206-at-stock-clocks/#post_24641128


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> GPU I only fold with the GPU but it doesn't matter what clock speed I set, I even put it to stock and it gave me the same message where as when I overclock it too high it literally just tells me it's failed lol.


What is your cpu clocked at? Nvidia gpu's do use some cpu power due to driver overhead. So if your cpu OC is unstable maybe that's causing issues.


----------



## mmonnin

Which core version do you have? Some core21 versions are more stable than others.


----------



## hertz9753

I think he is running a modded bios on the GPU.


----------



## valvehead

FWIW I haven't had any stability problems with Core21 since it was updated to version 0.0.14. Though I still have to keep the clocks lower just for the heat they produce.


----------



## Klue22

Have you messed with your PCIe lane timings or anything like that? If you suspect your CPU, save your overclock and reset to stalk then see if it still does it. If so then you either have unstable clocks/voltage or a bad GPU.


----------



## 4thKor

Is anybody up to helping me get my TC rig up and running with Ubuntu (or any other Linux OS)? Preferably on USB. I have a 32gb USB-3.0 flash drive and my TC rig also supports it. I found the guide for it, but there are LOTS of things I'm not real clear on. And it doesn't cover running it from USB, which I have seen reference to. Some of this (ok, all of it) is Greek to me.....


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Is anybody up to helping me get my TC rig up and running with Ubuntu (or any other Linux OS)? Preferably on USB. I have a 32gb USB-3.0 flash drive and my TC rig also supports it. I found the guide for it, but there are LOTS of things I'm not real clear on. And it doesn't cover running it from USB, which I have seen reference to. Some of this (ok, all of it) is Greek to me.....


Which guide you looking at and which Ubuntu? 14.04LTS, 15.04, etc.? You trying to make a bootable USB off a Windows OS?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Which guide you looking at and which Ubuntu? 14.04LTS, 15.04, etc.? You trying to make a bootable USB off a Windows OS?


Guide:http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide

Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS

Bootable from Win 7? Although I'm sure the USB drive would have to be designated as boot drive in BIOS. I think....


----------



## bigblock990

I can help you 4thkor. What gpu is in your TC rig?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Guide:http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide
> 
> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
> 
> Bootable from Win 7? Although I'm sure the USB drive would have to be designated as boot drive in BIOS. I think....


You first have to make a bootable USB and install Ubuntu onto it. Then go into BIOS to set boot order to boot from a USB device or hit F11 during boot up and select the USB.

Here is one way to make a bootable linux USB. There several programs out there to make bootable USBs.

http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I can help you 4thkor. What gpu is in your TC rig?


GTX 950. I found the installer (Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.2.exe) and am in the process of cleaning up my main USB stick so that I can transfer the stuff off the one I'm going to use to it. Then I'll be ready to run the installer.

Do I need to install this from the rig I'll be running it on so my mobo drivers, etc. are correctly recognized and installed?


----------



## bigblock990

To start you will need two usb flash drives. One standard one to create the linux live usb installer, and then your 3.0 high speed usb to install linux onto.

Yes the best way is to do the install process on the actual pc your going to use, so the hardware is detected correctly.

Just thinking here, but maybe you should start a new thread? Incase someone runs across this for help in the future.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> To start you will need two usb flash drives. One standard one to create the linux live usb installer, and then your 3.0 high speed usb to install linux onto.
> 
> Just thinking here, but maybe you should start a new thread? Incase someone runs across this for help in the future.


Ok. I'll call it "Making a bootable Linux USB drive". I have the installer and Linux on one drive and am getting ready to format the second. Isn't it just a matter of designating the proper drive to install to?


----------



## bigblock990

You need the universal usb installer .exe and your chosen linux .iso on a windows machine. When you run the UUI program it will create a bootable linux install drive on your usb (the standard one, don't use your 3.0)

Here is guide for creating linux usb install drive.
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button

I leave "persistence" at 0

Edit: Another idea, you might want to go through this whole process on one of your other folding rigs and leave the TC rig alone. Then after you have done it once successfully you can tackle the TC rig. That should leave you with as little down time as possible.


----------



## msgclb

I have never installed any Linux distro onto a USB drive but it looks like the solution is with Pendrivelinux.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> You need the universal usb installer .exe and your chosen linux .iso on a windows machine. When you run the UUI program it will create a bootable linux install drive on your usb (the standard one, don't use your 3.0)
> 
> Here is guide for creating linux usb install drive.
> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
> 
> I leave "persistence" at 0
> 
> Edit: Another idea, you might want to go through this whole process on one of your other folding rigs and leave the TC rig alone. Then after you have done it once successfully you can tackle the TC rig. That should leave you with as little down time as possible.


I'm installing now. I also have my Nvidia driver and FAH on the flash drive I'm installing from. I assume I follow the guide I found from there. Or is there an easier way? I will also mod my card BIOS to the stable overclock I'm running now, which should make this a little easier to run. Then as I get more used to Ubuntu I can learn to overclock with it. This card will actually run about 13mhz higher than I'll set the BIOS for. Just not sure about long term stability.

EDIT: I'm actually going to load the latest driver on Windows. It made a difference on my VDDC on another 950. If this occurs on my TC card, then I may find a higher clock before I actually set the BIOS and go to Ubuntu.


----------



## bigblock990

When you run UUI to create the linux usb install drive, it formats the usb drive so anything on it will be gone. Then you use the linux usb install drive to actually do a full linux install onto your usb 3.0 drive. Then you will be able to boot your computer from your 3.0 drive, and follow xtachix guide to install drivers, fah ect.


----------



## 4thKor

Cool. That's what I'm doing. But I'm screwing up on drivers. Which driver should I use for Ubuntu? I saw a thread on it recently but can't find it now.

And I have actually run Ubuntu from a flash drive before, but it's been a while. But I've never tried to fold from one.


----------



## bigblock990

Follow this guide to install linux onto your 3.0 usb drive.
http://www.fernhilllinuxproject.com/guidesandhowtos/installubuntutousbdrive.html

I disconnect my ssd(or hdd) before starting to ensure there is no possible way to screw anything up









The secret sauce linux drivers for maxwell are 346.96 however the 950 is too new and those drivers aren't listed when you search on nvidia site. I'm unsure if they would recognize the 950 or not.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Follow this guide to install linux onto your 3.0 usb drive.
> http://www.fernhilllinuxproject.com/guidesandhowtos/installubuntutousbdrive.html
> 
> I disconnect my ssd(or hdd) before starting to ensure there is no possible way to screw anything up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The secret sauce linux drivers for maxwell are 346.96 however the 950 is too new and those drivers aren't listed when you search on nvidia site. I'm unsure if they would recognize the 950 or not.


I saw somewhere that they do work. Just couldn't find it again. I think it was in the FaT thread.


----------



## lanofsong

Looks like we are about to celebrate a big event in about *13 hrs* here on OCN.
@Klue22 is about to take top spot for FOLDING points earned for OCN.

The countdown is on - One day you will look back at this event and remember where you were and what you were feeling when it happened (and if you are like me, it will be completely stressed out in the checkout line picking up last minute Christmas gifts







)


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Looks like we are about to celebrate a big event in about *13 hrs* here on OCN.
> @Klue22 is about to take top spot for FOLDING points earned for OCN.
> 
> The countdown is on - One day you will look back at this event and remember where you were and what you were feeling when it happened (and if you are like me, it will be completely stressed out in the checkout line picking up last minute Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks! You guys kept me in line (see what I did there?)








But really, it would be a lie to say I haven't dreamed of this day for years.









That's why I order all my presents from amazon. I despise shopping in stores, mostly because I can never find anything!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Thanks! You guys kept me in line (see what I did there?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, it would be a lie to say I haven't dreamed of this day for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I order all my presents from amazon. I despise shopping in stores, mostly because I can never find anything!


There you have, right from the horses mouth - Klue22 will be shopping in his Tighty Whities when he takes the #1 spot


----------



## hertz9753

I think he's going commando...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I think he's going commando...


Like a Boss!


----------



## Klue22

I said I already did all of my shopping!









On another note....what's the latest trick for getting HFM to show PPD? I've changed the work server URL twice now and its till not updating?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I said I already did all of my shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note....what's the latest trick for getting HFM to show PPD? I've changed the work server URL twice now and its till not updating?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1583869/hfm-net-problems#post_24696529


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1583869/hfm-net-problems#post_24696529


i downloaded the text file how do I change it to a tab file.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1583869/hfm-net-problems#post_24696529


Awesome, one client still showing 0 but most are online now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> i downloaded the text file how do I change it to a tab file.


Go into windows explorer -> Select View Tab (at top) -> Select 'Options' -> Go to View tab -> scroll down and toggle "Hide file extensions for known file types"

Then you should be able to change the extension.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> i downloaded the text file how do I change it to a tab file.


A rename of file extension.

But this file works, just use the HFM option to grab any updates. No more editing:
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=28372&start=15#p281792


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> A rename of file extension.
> 
> But this file works, just use the HFM option to grab any updates. No more editing:
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=28372&start=15#p281792


Yes! That fixed the one client that wasn't reporting. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> A rename of file extension.
> 
> But this file works, just use the HFM option to grab any updates. No more editing:
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=28372&start=15#p281792


Thanks.. Take me bit to figure out I had to change the web setting.. Thanks. Now I have to update my other rig too..


----------



## Klue22

Back in ye olden days I used to be all about HFM. For me it wasn't enough to have just dropbox setup, I actually hosted a website with apache for my stats so as to not "waste" bandwidth constantly updating the dropbox folder. Past year I've just been real lazy.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> A rename of file extension.
> 
> But this file works, just use the HFM option to grab any updates. No more editing:
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=28372&start=15#p281792


Didn't know someone kept there own updated psummary page. Funny how stanford can't handle the task









Thanks for the info, no more copy/paste for me.


----------



## msgclb

Congratulations @Klue22


----------



## bigblock990

Hell yea Congratulations on #1 @Klue22


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @Klue22 #1 - da Boss


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @Klue22 you are the new bus 62 boss.


----------



## Klue22

Thank you everyone.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats @Klue22 *you are the new bus 62 boss*.


What does that even mean?


----------



## hertz9753

I can't post the music version.


----------



## Klue22

You make odd references at times.








side note: Amazing that bus didn't hydrolock the engine. Air intake must be on the roof!


----------



## lanofsong

That bus 62 reference has been around a few times here in the folding section (maybe just TC). First time is saw was when @u3b3rg33k posted it. That poor lady almost got washed away


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> You make odd references at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side note: Amazing that bus didn't hydrolock the engine. Air intake must be on the roof!


Hydrolocking is for short busses!
Bus 62 ain't got time fo that!


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Hydrolocking is for short busses!
> Bus 62 ain't got time fo that!


----------



## mmonnin

Core21 v17 pushed to open FAH:
Quote:


> Summary of changes:
> * Checkpoint sanity checks are now multithreaded (when supported by hardware). When possible, the multithreaded OpenMM CPU platform is now used for sanity checks prior to checkpointing instead of the much slower single-threaded Reference platform. This should reduce the impact of these sanity checks on performance, and allow Core 21 projects to run better alongside multithreaded CPU cores.
> * Core logs now print frames/WU and checkpoint interval. This is currently experimental, but will eventually be added to the client logs.
> * Warning/reminder about overclocking now issued after Bad State failures.
> 
> We are still working on a more permanent fix for the performance regression for PME on NVIDIA introduced in 0.0.14 to greatly improve stability.


https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=28442


----------



## mmonnin

I got a Core21 WU today and it downloaded the new v17.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I know my rig isn't sane lol


----------



## PCModderMike

Anyone know what the 2016 foldathon schedule looks like?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Anyone know what the 2016 foldathon schedule looks like?


There are probably 12 of them.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Anyone know what the 2016 foldathon schedule looks like?
> 
> 
> 
> There are probably 12 of them.
Click to expand...



Dates?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> There are probably 12 of them.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Dates?


As in the fruit of the date palm?


----------



## PCModderMike

Yep...all good....try to jump back into folding for OCN, and all I can get is a bunch of smart ass replies.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> As in the fruit of the date palm?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...all good....try to jump back into folding for OCN, and all I can get is a bunch of smart ass replies.


Look dude, nobody knows the answer to your question because right now there is no answer, so you can join us in laughing about it or get all pissy. Seems you've made your choice.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...all good....try to jump back into folding for OCN, and all I can get is a bunch of smart ass replies.


Why not just fold anyway like I do? I have 1.25mil contributed now, I think. Don't get upset about it.


----------



## PCModderMike

LOL I thought the "nice" gif at the end was expressing my laughing attitude towards the jokes









Certainly not anything I would get upset about. I am a 24/7 folder @Benjiw, it's just during Foldathons I like to throw a few more rigs into the mix and give it everything I got.


----------



## lanofsong

Well I enjoyed your humor and thx for your folding efforts.
Team OCN


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> LOL I thought the "nice" gif at the end was expressing my laughing attitude towards the jokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not anything I would get upset about. I am a 24/7 folder @Benjiw, it's just during Foldathons I like to throw a few more rigs into the mix and give it everything I got.


My bad, sorry. I thought the nice at the end was sarcasm. I would like to be part of the foldathon this time around too but with only one rig, I need to get myself a titan or 980ti next to suit my 2x 970s.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> LOL I thought the "nice" gif at the end was expressing my laughing attitude towards the jokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not anything I would get upset about. I am a 24/7 folder @Benjiw, it's just during Foldathons I like to throw a few more rigs into the mix and give it everything I got.


Sorry, I didn't get that. Thank you for explaining.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


With that gesture, would you mind joining Team BBQ for the Forum Folding War?


----------



## mmonnin

I think they are all comparing their awesome Lanyards!!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> With that gesture, would you mind joining Team BBQ for the Forum Folding War?


Guess who just got kicked out of the 24/7 club?


----------



## lanofsong

Just trying to drum up some competition for you guys








. Now with@BWG leading the charge, this should not be a problem.
Let's roll Team BBQ


----------



## mironccr345

Any idea why the cpu's aren't folding?


----------



## bigblock990

Check your logs.

Probably connection issues with, or empty work servers on stanfords end.


----------



## lanofsong

@mironccr345
See last post of following site:

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=28361&start=45


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Check your logs.
> 
> Probably connection issues with, or empty work servers on stanfords end.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @mironccr345
> See last post of following site:
> 
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=28361&start=45


Thanks guys! Will post back with results.


----------



## BWG

Ahem, join TC.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Ahem, join TC.


How do I change the CPU setting from 7 to 6?

"One of the Work Servers with the greatest number of CPU projects and WU's is down and in the midst of being replaced and its projects migrated to the new server. So more WU's that can run on a CPU setting of 7 should be available in the relatively near future. In the meantime, *changing the CPU setting to 6 instead of the default of 7 will improve your ability to get CPU WU's assigned from the remaining WS's.*"

Edit: Never mind.


----------



## Klue22

So anyone want to weigh in on what the best Maxwell folding driver is for *windows?*


----------



## BWG

327 is still the best for my 770.


----------



## Klue22

Except 327 doesn't even support maxwell.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> So anyone want to weigh in on what the best Maxwell folding driver is for *windows?*


@4thKor or @hertz9753 should be able to help.


----------



## mmonnin

I haven't heard it matters like the Linux version. You can always test some out to find the answer.


----------



## Ithanul

I'm currently running the lastest on my 980Tis in Windows 7.

Depending on units, I get as high as 760k or low as 500k. Most of the low ones seem to be the core 18s.

Current clock on the 980Ti is 1545MHz since the 18s like to be funky with the clocks.


----------



## Edibrac

I am still on 361.43 on W10. Haven't really noticed differences between drivers on Maxwell.


----------



## 4thKor

I didn't do very much research on it. I always ran whatever Win 7 gave me. I'm now running Mint on all but my dual 970 rig. And as soon as I research how to change it over I will.

On that note: I have a 960 in a dual slot board and am going to add a 950 to it to free up space for the 980. What pitfalls and/or unforeseen catastrophic failures might I be facing? I couldn't even load Mint on the dual 970 rig, as it would just boot-loop because of the driver failure. I think I need to disable one, load Mint, then eneble the second card. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## mmonnin

You'll def have to do the xorg.conf part for multiple GPUs
http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide/0_30

I had 2x GTX570s in Ubuntu until I got the 980Ti. I'll be adding them back in this weekend.


----------



## 4thKor

Thanks for the info. Definitely clear as mud! But I think I can figure it out. Do I need a monitor on both cards? Will a dummy plug work? Or do I need to even worry about it?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Definitely clear as mud! But I think I can figure it out. Do I need a monitor on both cards? Will a dummy plug work? Or do I need to even worry about it?


Basically through the config you make Xserver believe the card has a monitor attached to it when it actually does not have one. Then you do the coolbits to enable for both cards. May take more than one reboot.

Though, note you need to launch the editor through terminal to get full rights to edit that file. Darn thing is picky about that.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Definitely clear as mud! But I think I can figure it out. Do I need a monitor on both cards? Will a dummy plug work? Or do I need to even worry about it?


No need for a dummy plug or any monitor when doing this. I had one plugged into the top card so it recognized that monitor already. It was running for a bit before I added the second card and then did the dummy monitor update to xorg.

When I installed Ubuntu on the 980Ti I had issues with getting a black screen, like many others, when entering CLI once removing the default drivers. What drivers did you install?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> No need for a dummy plug or any monitor when doing this. I had one plugged into the top card so it recognized that monitor already. It was running for a bit before I added the second card and then did the dummy monitor update to xorg.
> 
> When I installed Ubuntu on the 980Ti I had issues with getting a black screen, like many others, when entering CLI once removing the default drivers. What drivers did you install?


346.96


----------



## mmonnin

Should be good to go with the monitor spoof.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> So anyone want to weigh in on what the best Maxwell folding driver is for *windows?*


I use 355.82.


----------



## mmonnin

Harlem updated HFM to work with the data on the psummary page. I haven't tried it yet.

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=9903&start=585#p283058
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccola*
> Harlam created v0.9.5 of HFM.NET which fixes the current issues with missing, incorrect project data. It has to be tested.
> 
> Get it here: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/hfm-net/nfBlmSG8fAs


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Harlem updated HFM to work with the data on the psummary page. I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=9903&start=585#p283058


Thanks!


----------



## mmonnin

700k point lead for Klue22 at the 12pm EOC update.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> 700k point lead for Klue22 at the 12pm EOC update.


----------



## BWG




----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm back up and running in Linux Mint Mate Rosa and released the kraken for the FFW (seeing 500k PPD on stock clocks and the 5930k at 4.4 10T)


----------



## hertz9753

It deserves the South Park WoW song.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'm back up and running in Linux Mint Mate Rosa and released the kraken for the FFW (seeing 500k PPD on stock clocks and the 5930k at 4.4 10T)


What kind of PPD does your 5930k push out?


----------



## DarthBaggins

At 10T it's pushing 55-60K


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> At 10T it's pushing 55-60K


Meh, I see that bigadv is no more, guess I won't be cpu folding.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well bigadv was phased out last year, now at the full 12T I can get 78-90k ppd


----------



## 4thKor

How do I edit the xorg.conf file in Mint? I have a 960 and a 950 both up and running but only have control over the 960 as far as fan speed and clock. I have XtachiX's guide, but I have no idea how to get into the file to edit it. The 950 is running WAY hot!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> How do I edit the xorg.conf file in Mint? I have a 960 and a 950 both up and running but only have control over the 960 as far as fan speed and clock. I have XtachiX's guide, but I have no idea how to get into the file to edit it. The 950 is running WAY hot!


You have to have root access to edit the file. Go to terminal and sudo a text editor open then open the file. This will allow you to edit and save the file.

sudo gedit
or
sudo nano


----------



## DarthBaggins

normally it's

Code:



Code:


sudo gedit xorg.config

I think that's right ( I have my secondary monitor hooked up to my 960 that's folding instead of running a false monitor in the config file)

also now you got me watching howl's Moving Castle on "BluRay"


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> You have to have root access to edit the file. Go to terminal and sudo a text editor open then open the file. This will allow you to edit and save the file.
> 
> sudo gedit
> or
> sudo nano


Thanks for the help! Problem is I have to have line by line letter by letter directions. I have found workarounds with other issues not covered in different guides, but I at least had command lines to work with. I'm a Linux dummy of dummies....


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> normally it's
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo gedit xorg.config
> 
> I think that's right ( I have my secondary monitor hooked up to my 960 that's folding instead of running a false monitor in the config file)
> 
> also now you got me watching howl's Moving Castle on "BluRay"


Thanks! I think we cross-posted....


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol, luckily here and a few other forums there are plenty of folders willing to help others in [email protected] Mainly my area is AMD folding


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Thanks for the help! Problem is I have to have line by line letter by letter directions. I have found workarounds with other issues not covered in different guides, but I at least had command lines to work with. I'm a Linux dummy of dummies....


I understand. If peeps not use to command line it can be a bit challenging. Help and ? can help out in any terminal or command prompt. Most Windows, Linux, and Unix will see those commands and spit out how to use certain commands or show commands that can be done.


----------



## 4thKor

I got in to the right file, but changing things around is a bit intimidating. I'm assuming I add entire sections for "Monitor", "Device", and "Screen", but I'm only showing one card under "Device" and it doesn't list the PCI slot. Not sure what to do with that. I'm assuming I can identify slot numbers in Bios?

Once I figure this out I'll be changing my dual 970 rig to Mint.


----------



## bigblock990

Yes, you have to add the sections you listed. Also you need to have BusID listed correctly in xorg.conf. Its located in xserver settings GUI.

*image only shows one gpu, you will have to enter correct BusID for each gpu in the pc*


----------



## DarthBaggins

Look in Nvidia Xservee, when you go to save the xconfig, click on preview and it should give you the slot assignments, then cancel from the xserver after getting the slot assignments

Lol Big you beat me to it


----------



## Klue22

Congratulations to Rushimp, now the #1 folder on OCN.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Yes, you have to add the sections you listed. Also you need to have BusID listed correctly in xorg.conf. Its located in xserver settings GUI.
> 
> *image only shows one gpu, you will have to enter correct BusID for each gpu in the pc*


This is what I needed. Thanks a million!


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Congratulations to Rushimp, now the #1 folder on OCN.


Thanks Klu. The last few weeks have been loads of fun trying to catch you.

I got computers sitting in my kitchen, bedroom, garage, it is hilariously bad.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Thanks Klu. The last few weeks have been loads of fun trying to catch you.
> 
> I got computers sitting in my kitchen, bedroom, garage, it is hilariously bad.


The wife approves of computers in the kitchen?


----------



## hertz9753

Rush i Medical Practitioner. He or she like's hearts...


----------



## 4thKor

Just discovered the EVGA 950 "full size" is nothing but a nano in disguise....


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao is it wrong I hear the Transformers theme song as I read that. . ^


----------



## 4thKor

Problem is the VRM's are at the front of the card which eliminates a standard AIO bracket. But then there's ghetto modding.


----------



## hertz9753

Like that? It's the EVGA GTX 950 SSC refurb that I got today.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @RushiMP on attaining 1 Billion Points - shiny new badge on its way to you


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz @RushiMP on attaining 1 Billion Points - shiny new badge on its way to you


Great Job!!!

Klue isnt to far behind mind!


----------



## bigblock990

Huge Congrats to both @RushiMP and @Klue22 for hitting the 1 billion mark!!!!


----------



## lanofsong

1 Billion







congratz @Klue22


----------



## Klue22

Thank you guys. :3


----------



## bfromcolo

WOW!







At the rate I'm going it would take me another 6 years running wide open to hit 1B, I need some new hardware and someone to sponsor my power bill.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the rate I'm going it would take me another 6 years running wide open to hit 1B, I need some new hardware and someone to sponsor my power bill.


Just need to find a couple 970/980's and you'll have higher gains, so far I'm happy with my 970&960 numbers


----------



## msgclb

What does the 1 Billion folding badge look like?

Is it gold plated?

Congratulations @Klue22 and @RushiMP and hope you see your badges soon.


----------



## 4thKor

Congrats on 1 Billion, guys! Maybe one day I'll get there...

On another note, this EVGA 980 Hybrid Gaming is one awesome card. Been running at 1552mhz for a couple of days now with no issues, compared to not even getting 1500 with my MSI without errors. The stock fan is crap, but I had one to replace it that is doing a fine job. Even squeezed a slimline pusher in to help it breathe a little better. Now I'm eyeballing the Ti Hybrid...

Also, I have a 10% off code for an EVGA PSU if anybody needs it.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Congrats on 1 Billion, guys! Maybe one day I'll get there...
> 
> On another note, this EVGA 980 Hybrid Gaming is one awesome card. Been running at 1552mhz for a couple of days now with no issues, compared to not even getting 1500 with my MSI without errors. The stock fan is crap, but I had one to replace it that is doing a fine job. Even squeezed a slimline pusher in to help it breathe a little better. Now I'm eyeballing the Ti Hybrid...
> 
> Also, I have a 10% off code for an EVGA PSU if anybody needs it.


Must...resist....urge....


----------



## RushiMP

LOL, yea the wife gave me a dirty look. I just said "...FOR SCIENCE!" and she remembered who she married.

I will now start to place these GPUs in their final homes, just didnt want to shut anything down since the race to a billion was so close.

FWIW, I hope its a shiny golden badge.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Harlem updated HFM to work with the data on the psummary page. I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=9903&start=585#p283058


If anyone else was using toTow's version of the psummary page that worked with HFM, he will no longer be updating it since Harlem fixed HFM.


----------



## bigblock990

I'm waiting to update to the new HFM version until after the FFW. I'm too lazy to re-enter all my client info


----------



## BWG

Save Configuration and Load it.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Save Configuration and Load it.


I have my configuration saved, I wasn't sure if the old configuration file would work with the updated HFM version.


----------



## tictoc

I just installed right over the top of the old one, and everything seems to be working fine.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I have my configuration saved, I wasn't sure if the old configuration file would work with the updated HFM version.


If it doesn't then roll back.


----------



## Klue22

Hey everyone. Anyone who wants to step up their folding game, I'm selling my 980 Tis.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1590833/3x-evga-980-ti

Would like for them to go to a folder. Anyone who buys them from the 24/7 club (and is currently folding 24/7) can have em for $540 a piece shipped.


----------



## BWG

Will Patsy notice? I think she will.


----------



## Ithanul

...must resist the Tis....darn that is tempting.


----------



## BWG

So much money in bank account and I only spent $30 on a fan controller. Such control! Baby's are expensive.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Patsy notice? I think she will.


Of course she will notice, who could miss you with 6 x your normal PPD and in the top 20 - yup, she will notice.


----------



## BWG

@Patsy would kill me.


----------



## Klue22

Who's Patsy?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Who's Patsy?


BWG's makeup artist


----------



## BWG




----------



## lanofsong

"Um Hello"


----------



## hertz9753

Patsy is the person that Greg is afraid of. He has to go to store now and buy weird tasty things.


----------



## BWG

Lately, the pregnancy cravings have been Watermelon & Slushies from Sonic.


----------



## Ithanul

Lucky, I heard from some other women get some super weird cravings. Glad I plan to never get a kid. Don't want to bother with dealing with that or the expense of a kid.


----------



## Klue22

Could be worse. Could be ketchup and ice cream.

Why not get a 980 Ti to keep the nursery warm?


----------



## BWG

Warmer Nursery without a baby crib < Warm nursery with a baby crib

Lol


----------



## Klue22

Why not both?


----------



## BWG

Because we want to move too.


----------



## Klue22

I'm starting to question your dedication as folding editor. I mean...children? Cribs? Moving? What's next? Wanting to buy food?????


----------



## BWG

I'm hungry, I just bought food.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I'm hungry, I just bought food.












Get the pitchforks men!


----------



## BWG




----------



## StealthKatana

Hey everyone, me thinks I finally got my machine to behave over the past few days folding-wise, so much that I plan on leaving it on folding stuff 24 / 7. I won't pull in monster PPD like everyone else, but every little bit helps.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthKatana*
> 
> Hey everyone, me thinks I finally got my machine to behave over the past few days folding-wise, so much that I plan on leaving it on folding stuff 24 / 7. I won't pull in monster PPD like everyone else, but every little bit helps.


Do we know you?


----------



## StealthKatana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Do we know you?


not really. not yet at least


----------



## hertz9753

Are waiting for me? It's not going to happen. Add to the new guy and who the heck doesn't know the names of the people that folded on their FFW team?


----------



## Klue22

Twas a joke hertz.







Of course I know him!


----------



## hertz9753

I'm the silly one that like to make jokes and have fun. You saying it was a joke tells that you missed it because you don't tell jokes or have fun.

Was I close? Anyway cheer up and have some fun.


----------



## BWG

Don't tell him what to do Great Grandpa


----------



## tictoc

I am currently folding the ugliest WU I have ever encountered on my 290. P9208 | Credit 112k | TPF: 10:04 | PPD: 161k

This must be one of the core_21 units that had a bunch of errors, and the new version is not as good (PPD) as the beta/advanced version. Back in December I folded one of these P9208s, while it was in advanced, and it was good for 271k PPD.


----------



## 4thKor

I get these low PPD units all the time. And they seem to plague my TC cards.

On another note. How do I get Folding Team Rank and such listed on my profile? I see this on some and haven't been able to find anywhere to enable it.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I get these low PPD units all the time. And they seem to plague my TC cards.
> 
> On another note. How do I get Folding Team Rank and such listed on my profile? I see this on some and haven't been able to find anywhere to enable it.


You add your folding username to your profile.


----------



## lanofsong

You know Hertz9753, should you ever acquire another GPU card







, you could help rebuild another team







. I know you have moved to TPU but hey, you never know.


----------



## hertz9753

But I have ten GPU's right now and I am helping to rebuild TPU and a TC team. I was in the TC since June 2011.

BBT and FPN are my favorites. Infinity is also one of the other TC teams I was working on. It's true that you never know what will happen.


----------



## lanofsong

Leading from the front Hertz, leading from the front is where it is at, leading the charge








I know about FPN


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You add your folding username to your profile.


I have my folding name in there. My user name and folding name are one and the same. Wonder if that has anything to do with it.

Just discovered I had my OCN/folding name in Folding Team Name slot. It was moderator deleted. Fixed it, waiting on approval.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You add your folding username to your profile.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my folding name in there. My user name and folding name are one and the same. Wonder if that has anything to do with it.
> 
> Just discovered I had my OCN/folding name in Folding Team Name slot. It was moderator deleted. Fixed it, waiting on approval.
Click to expand...

I got in before you edited. Get out there and kick some WU's Butts.


----------



## 4thKor

These 92xx units suck. I've got a 9209 on my TC 950 that's taking almost a day to fold at a measly 120k PPD. I've also got a 9205 on another 950 that's taking 16 hrs at 109k PPD.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> These 92xx units suck. I've got a 9209 on my TC 950 that's taking almost a day to fold at a measly 120k PPD. I've also got a 9205 on another 950 that's taking 16 hrs at 109k PPD.


The reason why on my second I install linux.. Am getting like 10% more ppd,,


----------



## 4thKor

I am running Linux. They still suck.....


----------



## Ithanul

Only ones so far giving me lower points is projects 9160, 10477, and 10478.


----------



## 4thKor

Ive had a lot of 920x's. None of them are very good. Running a 9208 andf two 9209's as we speak. The one I finished earlier was a 9205. It was the worst of them all.


----------



## Klue22

Well the pump on my sig rig either seems to be trying to die, or the 24 adapter for it is.


----------



## BWG

Shoot that's not good.


----------



## bigblock990

Mediacom is riding the struggle bus hard tonight. Look at that ping








Hopefully they get it sorted in the next few hours so I don't loose any WU's



Edit:
Nevermind, fixed already


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Mediacom is riding the struggle bus hard tonight. Look at that ping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they get it sorted in the next few hours so I don't loose any WU's
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Nevermind, fixed already


Hell, you almost bad as me. My ping at all times is over 700ms+.


----------



## 4thKor

That's actually above normal for some providers in this part of the country. I have friends that are lucky if they get 3.0 download and .5 upload. I used to fold on the same provider with no issues. Now I get a whopping 18 download and around 2 or so upload, which is top of the line! Definitely back woods.....


----------



## Ithanul

This mine. This the reason I would kill to have Comcast out here.



You don't want to know the price I pay for that.


----------



## BWG




----------



## bigblock990

I really can't complain too much. I am super happy with mediacom. The internet was sketchy for about 30mins there tonight. In the last 5 years, I can only remember 3 times the internet fully went down, and everytime it was back within an hour or maybe two hours tops. And I'm just in small town MN, 1400 people.


----------



## Klue22

I'm kicking everyone out of the 24/7 club who complains about having "slow" internet.









Also testmy.net > speedtest.net


----------



## bfromcolo

And this stellar performance comes bundled with a landline for $80 a month.

My youngest is off to college now and about the first thing he told me after he made it to CSU (Ft Collins) was about the 100Mbs internet that was included in his rent. Nothing like that available in my area.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I'm kicking everyone out of the 24/7 club who complains about having "slow" internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also testmy.net > speedtest.net












And a little editing of the avatar....


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> This mine. This the reason I would kill to have Comcast out here.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to know the price I pay for that.


OMG don't ever say that about that crap hole of a company. One company I would never, ever work for.

Though my VPN which is higher than I would expect. Verizon just upgraded me to 50 up/down.


----------



## kremtok

124.64 down

14.15 up

63 ping

From Hawaii...


----------



## hertz9753

My name is Mike and I also have slow CenturyLink internet and I'm complaining about my slow internet speed on this thread.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> OMG don't ever say that about that crap hole of a company. One company I would never, ever work for.
> 
> Though my VPN which is higher than I would expect. Verizon just upgraded me to 50 up/down.


I'm sorry but I rather have Comcast. You deal with what I got for months. Considering I got a 20GB cap and it costs me 80 bucks.

15ms ping.....really you complain about that and those speeds. I would kill to have that or hell I be happy with a solid 20 down.
Instead got to deal with 6 down and not even a darn 1 up with 763ms ping.

O, and if I want the 120GB cap, that is a lovely 120 bucks.


----------



## BWG

Nice internet guys. Join TC Hertz9752.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Nice internet guys. Join TC Hertz9752.


Did you run out of 2nd and 3rd place folders that use Win 7, don't mod their bios and get into trouble?


----------



## BWG

Nope, but did you know I can Team View to your PC, flash your bios, and OC your GPU's for you?


----------



## Simmons572

Recently got a big upgrade due to a comcast rep screwing up our upgrade.


----------



## mmonnin

Damn, how is that only faster than 91% of the US.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Damn, how is that only faster than 91% of the US.


Probably the upload nicking it.

Right now I am to the point of figuring a way of getting cable or something out here. The satellite being an arse of late with download speeds.


----------



## Klue22

When I had sattelite it was awful. No simultaneous uploading while downloading, and a 12gb cap. Now we have "extended" DSL.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> When I had sattelite it was awful. No simultaneous uploading while downloading, and a 12gb cap. Now we have "extended" DSL.


The caps have not got any better. I got a 20GB cap and its 76 bucks for that. I think I am going to go call up other ISPs and see if there any with decent speeds for a fair less price (if they come to this address). Hell, no data caps would be good enough with a solid steady speed.

Any, I figure out what up though with my speeds crapping all over the place. Connector to the TRIA is all curded up bad. Looks like it got a bit fried or something.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can't wait to have Google fiber


----------



## BWG

Oh you're officially retired. I better review those badges lol.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Oh you're officially retired. I better review those badges lol.


I can still peek at those if need be


----------



## BWG

Access denied. Just kidding.


----------



## 4thKor

How do I uninstall/reinstall Nvidia drivers in Linux without totally starting over with a fresh install? Standard command for stock drivers doesn't work. Nor does "sudo purge NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64*".


----------



## lanofsong

sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*


----------



## 4thKor

Thanks! I seem to have borked my driver. Didn't want to have to reload the OS.


----------



## BWG

sudo apt-get lose to BWG


----------



## 4thKor

"BWG" url="/t/1001408/the-official-ocn-24-7-folders-club/2910#post_24942548"]sudo apt-get lose to BWG[/quote]


----------



## hertz9753

I think he has been drinking the old malt coolers in the fridge and eating ice cream.


----------



## BWG

I don't really drink. Didn't you watch my video?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol,


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I don't really drink. Didn't you watch my video?


I have seen all of them.


----------



## scc28

Just thought id say hello!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=508702


----------



## lanofsong

^ Oooh, looks like someone will be getting their 10million point badge soon


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> ^ Oooh, looks like someone will be getting their 10million point badge soon


Oh yes, hadn't realised still sporting my 1 million badge!


----------



## Klue22

I believe I should be receiving a new badge sometime too...


----------



## BWG

Oh!

Last reviewed 2/6/16. Sorry, reviewing badges now.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I believe I should be receiving a new badge sometime too...


@bwg
Isn't that the request we declined and deleted lol


----------



## BWG

Looks like it was.


----------



## Klue22

Rude!


----------



## BWG

Where's your sense of humor?


----------



## lanofsong

I think the 1 Billion badge should be a different color to signify this impressive feat







Way to go @Klue22 and @RushiMP.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I think the 1 Billion badge should be a different color to signify this impressive feat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go @Klue22 and @RushiMP.


No kidding, gold or platinum.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I think the 1 Billion badge should be a different color to signify this impressive feat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go @Klue22 and @RushiMP.


I second this motion.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I say Platinum goes to the one who received the Billion points first then Gold to the Second,


----------



## 4thKor

The badge should be red. It'd stand out and signify the blood and sweat to get there. I know I've shed both in my efforts, working my tail off to pay for hardware and then keeping everything up and running. Can be a challenge sometimes.


----------



## RushiMP

But its got a pretty colorful molecule.

J/K. Shiny badges FTW


----------



## tictoc

The colored molecule does stand out. Congrats to both of you on the monster milestone.


----------



## Klue22

Thanks everyone. Right now I'd settle for getting my own color molecule though.









Too bad BWG is still mad that I didn't fold for his silly FFW team...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Thanks everyone. Right now I'd settle for getting my own color molecule though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad BWG is still mad that I didn't fold for his silly FFW team...


They are called awards and It's not up to BWG. 100 billion has never happened before. Everything needs to be approved and it takes longer now.


----------



## mmonnin

How about it say 1 million with Austin Powers image on it.









Edit: I see RushiMP already has the new logo. Nice! Grats.


----------



## Ithanul

I hope to someday get up to that. Right now slowly munching up my way to 200 mil.









Need to get my lazy butt and get the 970s and 980 to crunching.


----------



## mmonnin

Asus GTX 950 powered by PCI-E slot only.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/10117/asus-unveils-geforce-gtx-950-graphics-card-that-does-not-require-pcie-power

As mentioned in the article, it probably won't be a good overclocker with a 75W power limit. It'd be interesting if the card could run at full clock speed while folding.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Asus GTX 950 powered by PCI-E slot only.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/10117/asus-unveils-geforce-gtx-950-graphics-card-that-does-not-require-pcie-power
> 
> As mentioned in the article, it probably won't be a good overclocker with a 75W power limit. It'd be interesting if the card could run at full clock speed while folding.


I saw that, be interesting if a nice little waterblock go with it.







I would nab one of those for my Dad's build.


----------



## hertz9753

Maybe DarthSnaggins could get a deal on one of those at the Micro Center.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know the thermosphere by EK will work on them


----------



## 4thKor

I just got a "ERROR:Guru Meditation #xxxxxxxxxxxx" on one of my cards. What is that?







This is my Guru Meditation.


----------



## tictoc

I've never encountered that error, but the few mentions of it on the folding forum point to a bad resume from checkpoint. From the few cases that came up it looked like a corrupted checkpoint file from a bad shutdown of the core.

Did you shutdown, pause or restart the client or the machine?


----------



## 4thKor

Restarted after gray screen. Working on clocking the card. Guess my guru didn't like what I did.

But he's meditating in peace now!


----------



## 4thKor

I have positive proof that the mobo/cpu/PSU definitely affect overclocking performance on a GPU. I've had a EVGA 980 on a GA-B85M with a Pentium G-3220 and a cheap Corsair 500w PSU for a bit and could never achieve any stability on the 980 above around 1537mhz. I say around that because depending on the wu the clock would "bounce" from 1493 to 1537, rarely staying stable. This affected PPD to the point of my TC 980 getting better PPD clocked at a solid 1525. I have now installed the EVGA 980 on my MSI X-Power with an i7-4460 and EVGA 750-P2 PSU and am running apparently stable at 1560mhz with no "bouncing". Will have to let it run a few units and confirm stability. Next month's GPU-L cat may be interesting!


----------



## hertz9753

We have known that for a long time.


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, hell, even just mobo can have an effect. Reason I am going to be curious at what I can get on a 3930K on a RIVBE board with water blocks. Should be a improvement over the 1090T on 990FX board.


----------



## DarthBaggins

It'll be a huge improvement, the rampage boards have some nice tweaks in bios for the pcie channels


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I have positive proof that the mobo/cpu/PSU definitely affect overclocking performance on a GPU. I've had a EVGA 980 on a GA-B85M with a Pentium G-3220 and a cheap Corsair 500w PSU for a bit and could never achieve any stability on the 980 above around 1537mhz. I say around that because depending on the wu the clock would "bounce" from 1493 to 1537, rarely staying stable. This affected PPD to the point of my TC 980 getting better PPD clocked at a solid 1525. I have now installed the EVGA 980 on my MSI X-Power with an i7-4460 and EVGA 750-P2 PSU and am running apparently stable at 1560mhz with no "bouncing". Will have to let it run a few units and confirm stability. Next month's GPU-L cat may be interesting!


What were your ram/cpu usage statistics during the bouncing?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> What were your ram/cpu usage statistics during the bouncing?


CPU was never over 80% on a single core. Average was less than 50. Not sure on RAM. I've got 8gb DDR3-1600 in that rig, so don't think that would be an issue. I think the main problem was the power supply. Plus this X-Power has a plug for PCI-e power, which I have plugged in.


----------



## CloudX

I broke 50mil!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> CPU was never over 80% on a single core. Average was less than 50. Not sure on RAM. I've got 8gb DDR3-1600 in that rig, so don't think that would be an issue. I think the main problem was the power supply. Plus this X-Power has a plug for PCI-e power, which I have plugged in.


Interesting, wouldn't have thought a bad PSU would have that much of an impact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> I broke 50mil!


Congrats! Keep going till you get 9 digits.


----------



## 4thKor

Curious question. In order to ascertain which of my 980's is putting out the most PPD would it be possible to put one in the Reserves to get an accurate tally? Seeing how it's currently empty anyway.....


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Curious question. In order to ascertain which of my 980's is putting out the most PPD would it be possible to put one in the Reserves to get an accurate tally? Seeing how it's currently empty anyway.....


If you have separate passkey it could be done.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> If you have separate passkey it could be done.


I has a separate passkey. Installing it now. PM to follow. Thanks!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I has a separate passkey. Installing it now. PM to follow. Thanks!


Who are you going to send the passkey to? Maybe PR can help


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I has a separate passkey. Installing it now. PM to follow. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you going to send the passkey to? Maybe PR can help
Click to expand...

He sent it to me but it seems that Reserve is not an active team. PR has not been trained and BWG retired.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> He sent it to me but it seems that Reserve is not an active team. PR has not been trained and BWG retired.


Who do we need to talk to in order to move things along?


----------



## 4thKor

Thanks guys! I appreciate all the help. Has anyone else increased the boost clock slider in BIOS? And if so, in what ways did it affect your clocks? I'm still convinced my TC card is clocked higher than the 1525 showing in Nvidia X-Control (Linux). I think I may bump it in my third card and see what happens.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Thanks guys! I appreciate all the help. Has anyone else increased the boost clock slider in BIOS? And if so, in what ways did it affect your clocks? I'm still convinced my TC card is clocked higher than the 1525 showing in Nvidia X-Control (Linux). I think I may bump it in my third card and see what happens.


That slider refers to max table clock. That is how to set the highest clock available for gpu boost. That is what the gpu will boost too under load granted you aren't thermal or power throttling(plus other variables gpu boost accounts for). The reported clock speed in xserver settings is what the gpu is actually running at.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> He sent it to me but it seems that Reserve is not an active team. PR has not been trained and BWG retired.
> 
> 
> 
> Who do we need to talk to in order to move things along?
Click to expand...

What would you like to move along? The TC stats, adding folders or something else?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> That slider refers to max table clock. That is how to set the highest clock available for gpu boost. That is what the gpu will boost too under load granted you aren't thermal or power throttling(plus other variables gpu boost accounts for). The reported clock speed in xserver settings is what the gpu is actually running at.


Increasing boost on this card makes it fold at up to 1592mhz, depending on the wu. Settings are identical to before I increased the boost states. I'm currently on a 9442 at 1550. Just finished a 10490 at 1592. Clock floats up and down on the 9442 between 1537 and 1550. I can only assume this is due to unit "severity" on the GPU. I'm also wondering if this card might have other issues, as it has "floated" from day one and any and all efforts to control this have failed. It's a "B" stock card from EVGA. At any rate it is apparently stable.


----------



## Klue22

If the clock speed is floating between frequencies it means it's being throttled somehow. If you try folding in Windows you can use gpu-z monitoring tab to see what the performance cap reason is. Have you tried modifying the power limit? More often than not this is the throttle reason.


----------



## 4thKor

She's pulling 1.31+ volts while folding. I did the silver metallic pen hard mod on it. No matter how much voltage you throw at it it never goes up or down.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> She's pulling 1.31+ volts while folding. I did the silver metallic pen hard mod on it. No matter how much voltage you throw at it it never goes up or down.


Darn, very nice. Any pics on the mod?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn, very nice. Any pics on the mod?


http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> She's pulling 1.31+ volts while folding. I did the silver metallic pen hard mod on it. No matter how much voltage you throw at it it never goes up or down.


jeez.
Well in that case I'd try it in windows and check what gpu-z reports as perfcap reason.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> jeez.
> Well in that case I'd try it in windows and check what gpu-z reports as perfcap reason.


PerfCapReason was Pwr. Added 15% to total card TDP and 7% to each PCIe. Windows FAH is in "updating" loop, so went straight to Mint. I'll have to watch for one of the 11xxx units, which are the ones that make the clock "float".


----------



## Klue22

Can't you just up the power to something super high? I think I have a 350w max set for my 980s or something ludacris like that.

You should see what furmark does to it though. 46c within 10 seconds...under water.


----------



## kremtok

Wow. Changing my power target to 110% just stopped my card from 'floating' on a Core 21 work unit. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Can't you just up the power to something super high? I think I have a 350w max set for my 980s or something ludacris like that.
> 
> You should see what furmark does to it though. 46c within 10 seconds...under water.


I've already tried a 50/25/25 increase I found on one of the forums and this card did NOT like it. As soon as FAH started it would gray screen. But the 15/7/7 seems to be working well. I've also discovered I have voltage control now. Not sure to what extent yet. I'll get this thing tuned in time for next month. Gonna' give @lanofsong a run for his money! I hope...


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've already tried a 50/25/25 increase I found on one of the forums and this card did NOT like it. As soon as FAH started it would gray screen. But the 15/7/7 seems to be working well. I've also discovered I have voltage control now. Not sure to what extent yet. I'll get this thing tuned in time for next month. Gonna' give @lanofsong a run for his money! I hope...


I thought if you did the hard mod correctly you shouldn't have to increase power target in the bios? The point of the mod is so that the gpu reports less wattage than what is actually being used, therefore circumventing the power limit in bios.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I thought if you did the hard mod correctly you shouldn't have to increase power target in the bios? The point of the mod is so that the gpu reports less wattage than what is actually being used, therefore circumventing the power limit in bios.


This is supposedly true, And in Windows GPU-Z still reports a voltage of no more than 1.25. In Linux it dropped to 1.3, but I now have some degree of voltage control. But GPU-Z did show the power was limiting the card. I don't know what the deal is, but the card appears much more stable now. Clock speeds are different on different wu's, but they're not "floating" now. It's puzzling, to say the least.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This is supposedly true, And in Windows GPU-Z still reports a voltage of no more than 1.25. In Linux it dropped to 1.3, but I now have some degree of voltage control. But GPU-Z did show the power was limiting the card. I don't know what the deal is, but the card appears much more stable now. Clock speeds are different on different wu's, but they're not "floating" now. It's puzzling, to say the least.


That mod doesn't effect voltage. It is simply tricking the gpu into reporting lower power consumption, ie less watts. In his example by just shorting one of those resistors, he doubled the power limit, for example if the gpu is using 150w actual, its only reporting 75w.

I'm not sure which method you used to short the resistors, but maybe you need to redo it to get better contact?

Edit:
I'm just trying to help. I would like to see you bump @lanofsong off his throne


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> That mod doesn't effect voltage. It is simply tricking the gpu into reporting lower power consumption, ie less watts. In his example by just shorting one of those resistors, he doubled the power limit, for example if the gpu is using 150w actual, its only reporting 75w.
> 
> I'm not sure which method you used to short the resistors, but maybe you need to redo it to get better contact?
> 
> Edit:
> I'm just trying to help. I would like to see you bump @lanofsong of his throne


Thanks. I've actually had the same thought. I used a silver conductive pen, totally covering all three resistors. I've done this to several cards now with no issues. But maybe I do need to re-do it.
And I'll give @lanofsong a run with my current TC card if it comes down to it. She's doing quite well.


----------



## Ithanul

Floating? I have not seen that on my two Tis. Then again, their volts go up to 1.274 when there is a load on them. Need to get around and mess with their BIOS and see if I can get a bit more out of them.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> That mod doesn't effect voltage. It is simply tricking the gpu into reporting lower power consumption, ie less watts. In his example by just shorting one of those resistors, he doubled the power limit, for example if the gpu is using 150w actual, its only reporting 75w.
> 
> I'm not sure which method you used to short the resistors, but maybe you need to redo it to get better contact?
> 
> Edit:
> *I'm just trying to help. I would like to see you bump @lanofsong off his throne*










and there was me, thinking I was a good leader







this throne is comfy









So, is a modified bios still needed if you short the resistors? thx:thumb:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Thanks. I've actually had the same thought. I used a silver conductive pen, totally covering all three resistors. I've done this to several cards now with no issues. But maybe I do need to re-do it.
> And I'll give @lanofsong a run with my current TC card if it comes down to it. She's doing quite well.


Hey, it would have been close this month if...............................................







BTW, the month is still not over and my 980 has been having a few issues.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there was me, thinking I was a good leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this throne is comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So, is a modified bios still needed if you short the resistors?* thx:thumb:
> Hey, it would have been close this month if...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the month is still not over and my 980 has been having a few issues.


If the power target hard mod is done correctly, then no a modified bios *with increased power target values* isn't needed. However there are other benefits to be had with a modded bios, if you know what to do









Speaking only of power target, increasing it in the bios only gets you so far. If you are really pushing extra voltage and clocks you can still be power target limited via hardware. Doing the mod of shorting the resistors solves both hardware, and software(bios) power limiting.

Nvidia reference cards are also voltage locked via hardware. For example my 780ti will only do 1.212v no matter what value you set in the bios. Voltage hardmod is required to get more. I think GM200 is limited to 1.275v and can't remember what GM204 limit is.


----------



## Ithanul

Since we are on the subject of hard mods. Anybody know where that article or info on hard modding a 980 STRIX? I remember seeing something about a hard mod that could either bypass its voltage lock or trick it. Still keeping ASUS on crap list a bit longer for that stupid stunt with locking the darn card to 1.212....

I have no problem with the idea of taking a soldering iron to something.







I really need to start learning electronic hardware and how to hard mod. Since I'm toying with the idea of going for a engineering degree after I get this CS degree.







Though, I'm so backwards, doing CS classes and ignoring the core classes (core is boring darn it). Actually after this term I got two more computer classes and I'm good for associate degree, just have to do math, English, history, etc.







Note: I dislike English class very, very much. Me no good at writing papers.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Since we are on the subject of hard mods. Anybody know where that article or info on hard modding a 980 STRIX? I remember seeing something about a hard mod that could either bypass its voltage lock or trick it. Still keeping ASUS on crap list a bit longer for that stupid stunt with locking the darn card to 1.212....
> 
> I have no problem with the idea of taking a soldering iron to something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to start learning electronic hardware and how to hard mod. Since I'm toying with the idea of going for a engineering degree after I get this CS degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I'm so backwards, doing CS classes and ignoring the core classes (core is boring darn it). Actually after this term I got two more computer classes and I'm good for associate degree, just have to do math, English, history, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I dislike English class very, very much. Me no good at writing papers.


Check this out, all the info and tools should be in the .rar file in the OP
http://ocaholic.ch/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=647

More discussion here
http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=2896&highlight=strix
the same .rar is also available in the OP


----------



## Klue22

Haven't ever seen a hardware limit for power with my evga 980. The 1.275 voltage limit is very real though. Maybe when I blow the vrms...lol. I think the trick is increasing everything the right amount. 4thkor (and anyone else) you should post the BIOS of the card your having trouble with and I can let you know if something seems amiss.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Haven't ever seen a hardware limit for power with my evga 980. The 1.275 voltage limit is very real though. Maybe when I blow the vrms...lol. I think the trick is increasing everything the right amount. 4thkor (and anyone else) you should post the BIOS of the card your having trouble with and I can let you know if something seems amiss.


Here 'tis:

980SCMod5zip.zip 136k .zip file


Any help would be GREATLY appreciated! And please let me know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Klue22

Right off the bat it looks like your power limit default is actually set below your TDP default. Also it may improve things if you bumped your max table clock up. I think ideally you want the max table to clock to encompass your maximum OC. As near as I can tell the way the bios works is it determines your voltage from your current clock speed. Thus block 74 clock speed gives block 74 voltage in the voltage tab...I think...

I'll edit a couple things and repost it.

EDIT: Here it is.

4thkorbios.zip 136k .zip file


That should give you 1595mhz while running 3d clocks (in P0 or P2 clockstate) If it throttles it will be due to power or because its in 2d clocks. Shouldn't throttle for power though unless you run furmark and if your card is like mine (in that it actually doesn't have a hardware power limit), then I wouldn't try it since I set your power limit to 350w. Also I increased the power for the PSU PEG rails 1 and 2. Also reset PCIe power back to 75w (you shouldn't exceed 75 on the PCIe slot). Did a lot of stuff from this guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell

One last thing, it should boot already overclocked so make sure you reset any clock offsets you have using software. Post results back here.


----------



## 4thKor

Thanks @Klue22! So just to verify, this will automatically go to 1593mhz. To test then should I enter say a -50 in Power Mizer Clock Offset? I want to be able to have some control on this thing until I get it to a totally stable clock.

EDIT: Flashed and up and running at 1544. Will take it up slowly to see what she can do! Currently running a 11406, which is a great unit for testing. Would LOVE to get to the 1593 stable.









EDIT 2: Gonna' call this card Mikey. Mikey likes it! Currently showing a PPD of 1.2mil. She should stabilize in a bit so I can compare to my TC card, which is running the same unit. Too bad the 1.2mil isn't real!









EDIT 3: @lanofsong This song comes to mind....


----------



## bigblock990

Are you using a negative clock offset, or did it only boost to 1544 by default?

Also no one should use furmark for stress testing. It is an extremely unrealistic load, also both AMD and Nvidia drivers automatically gimp the gpu as soon as they detect furmark starting. A much better alternative for a gpu stress test/benchmark is Unigen Heaven.


----------



## Klue22

You can still enter whatever offset you like but it should boot at 1595mhz. Though you will have to load the GPU to see because it will start on 2d clocks.

Yea furmark is not good for continuous testing but it can be good for getting quick results as it usually errors quicker than heaven or valley.


----------



## 4thKor

It does boost to 1595 right off. I started at -50 offset to check it out. I'm proceeding with a little caution. Currently at -10 and 1582mhz. and all seems well.

And I don't use any stress testing tools. I don't give a rip what I can stress test at. The real test is "but will it fold".


----------



## scc28

I made the top 20 at last!!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> 
> I made the top 20 at last!!


Congrats!
And where do you find this graph?

And I can see I need another 980Ti to beat the Doc....


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Congrats!
> And where do you find this graph?


here

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726


----------



## mmonnin

EOC has been the best stats site for many years.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> EOC has been the best stats site for many years.


I know. I have it on my laptop at my profile to keep track of my PPD. Never scrolled down on the team page to see this.

On another note: @Klue22 My Hybrid is benefiting from the new BIOS more than my SC. The Hybrid is folding at 1564 apparently stable and the SC will only do 1544. I need to modify the BIOS on it accordingly. I left the Hybrid "adjustable" but may lock it in after verification to ensure that on loss of power and re-boot it assumes the same clock. I lose power quite often.


----------



## Klue22

I'm not familiar with the "hybrids" how are they different exactly? Anything in the mid 1500s is good for Maxwell though, especially folding. I've noticed folding typically requires a 20mhz drop in clocks vs gaming stable clocks.


----------



## hertz9753

Most of us test with folding. If the OC works while folding it should be game stable.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-1989-KR


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I'm not familiar with the "hybrids" how are they different exactly? Anything in the mid 1500s is good for Maxwell though, especially folding. I've noticed folding typically requires a 20mhz drop in clocks vs gaming stable clocks.


The hybrids are actually better than just adding a AIO to a standard air cooled card, in my opinion. The reference style fan and mid-plate does an awesome job of keeping VRM's and mosfets cool. After taking this one apart I realized how well thought out this design is. Don't think I'll ever buy another air cooled card. Unless of course that's my only choice.


----------



## Panther Al

Woo.... broke 200 million.


----------



## StealthKatana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Woo.... broke 200 million.


Congrats!


----------



## 4thKor

Anybody have any idea what causes the "failure to download array energy buffer" error? I've lost several big work units lately on my TC rig, and they always fail at or around 80% complete. I'm quite disgusted!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Anybody have any idea what causes the "failure to download array energy buffer" error? I've lost several big work units lately on my TC rig, and they always fail at or around 80% complete. I'm quite disgusted!


I have seen them but i am not sure what causes the problem. I had one earlier this month on my TC card, i attributed it to a warmer day, so i backed of my clock speed a little. Again, i am not sure....could be just a bad WU


----------



## hertz9753

I have never seen that but I don't OC to the moon and the people that see that have high OC's.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I have seen them but i am not sure what causes the problem. I had one earlier this month on my TC card, i attributed it to a warmer day, so i backed of my clock speed a little. Again, i am not sure....could be just a bad WU


I've googled and found very little on it. The "aficianados" on the Folding Forum have it happen at stock clocks. They blame everything from power supply to ants in their oatmeal.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have never seen that but I don't OC to the moon and the people that see that have high OC's.


I'm only clocked at 1548. That's not even in orbit.


----------



## hertz9753

Unlike most dogs, Molly is a survivor. Like Seabiscuit, Rocky or Destiny's Child.

Ralph Kramden could get you to the moon.


----------



## Klue22

Unstable clocks. Folding is a real pig for stability.

Slightly unstable clocks result in artifact in games. Folding is basically a game that completely crashes if you get even one artifact.

Are you still running on that bios that I gave you? What are your temperatures?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Unstable clocks. Folding is a real pig for stability.
> 
> Slightly unstable clocks result in artifact in games. Folding is basically a game that completely crashes if you get even one artifact.
> 
> Are you still running on that bios that I gave you? What are your temperatures?


I assumed it was stable. Haven't got any errors in several days. With this card I copied the settings from the one you gave me. And I checked everything several times before I flashed the card. Temps stay in the mid to high 40's.

Backed the clocks off to 1534. I'd rather be a little slower than have these errors. I know that two of the units I lost were worth about 140k each. Now to figure out which card to use next month.

Also, so this error actually has nothing to do with download?


----------



## Klue22

Not that I know of. I think if you look bag in the log you'll see that it failed in the middle of a WU. I've seen those errors on my cards as well and reducing clocks has always seemed to decrease the prevalence.

Also, still have two 980 Tis for sale. If your 24/7 eligible they're $500 each.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1590833/2x-evga-980-ti


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I assumed it was stable. Haven't got any errors in several days. With this card I copied the settings from the one you gave me. And I checked everything several times before I flashed the card. Temps stay in the mid to high 40's.
> 
> Backed the clocks off to 1534. I'd rather be a little slower than have these errors. I know that two of the units I lost were worth about 140k each. Now to figure out which card to use next month.
> 
> Also, so this error actually has nothing to do with download?


4thkor - I think you need to drop your TC GPU core speed to a more manageable sub 1500Mhz...............Just to be sure.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 4thkor - I think you need to drop your TC GPU core speed to a more manageable sub 1500Mhz...............Just to be sure.


I know I should take your advice. NOT!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I know I should take your advice. NOT!


Remember - I got your back


----------



## Klue22

Next month is going to be an interesting race for sure.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Next month is going to be an interesting race for sure.


Really, do tell







Are you still folding in Windows?


----------



## Klue22

Not on my team card.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Not on my team card.


Do you have a screenshot of your PPD at 1600+Mhz in Windows?

Duh!!! Should have said "Do you have a screenshot of your PPD at 1600+Mhz in Linux?"


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Remember - I got your back


That's what I love about TC. Everyone looks out for one another.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hoping for my hardware garden to grow into a farm in the next few months (really hard working at MC since I want to bring everything home and fold it lol)


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Do you have a screenshot of your PPD at 1600+Mhz in Windows?
> 
> Duh!!! Should have said "Do you have a screenshot of your PPD at 1600+Mhz in Linux?"


----------



## Ithanul

Darn nelly, that some serious PPD for a 980.


----------



## bigblock990

Thats two 980s and a 680. Looks about right to me.


----------



## hertz9753

Go and drink some coffee Ithanul. That is two GPU's.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Thats two 980s and a 680. Looks about right to me.


Ninja! What driver would you use to fold with an older Kepler and a Maxwell on the same MB? The 680 can fold with newer drivers but not very well. I used test some cards for the folding team but you will never see me in the data base I don't cherry pick.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Seriously tempted to go grab a 970 to go with my 780Ti.


----------



## lanofsong

I am not sure how well the new drivers work with Kepler and folding, so I would use the best Maxwell drivers, and live with the reduced PPD of the Kepler


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Seriously tempted to go grab a 970 to go with my 780Ti.


Or pick up a GTX980 and come fold in Team Competition with the Brass Bottom Boys - this would free up one of their folder who excels in CPU folding


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Or pick up a GTX980 and come fold in Team Competition with the Brass Bottom Boys - this would free up one of their folder who excels in CPU folding


I've done the team stuff before. Not for me now. I only started folding again to keep the downstairs part of my house from freezing over. I have electric radiators which was costing me a bomb with no real gain so I cracked out my old PC, fired up [email protected] and now I'm back doing something useful for the money I'm spending on heating the place.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I've done the team stuff before. Not for me now. I only started folding again to keep the downstairs part of my house from freezing over. I have electric radiators which was costing me a bomb with no real gain so I cracked out my old PC, fired up [email protected] and now I'm back doing something useful for the money I'm spending on heating the place.


I run 2 x 980's in my basement also - just to take the nip out of the air. However, I do crack one of the windows next to my TC rig, if @4thKor TC980 is getting too close..................recently the window is wide open


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Or pick up a GTX980 and come fold in Team Competition with the Brass Bottom Boys - this would free up one of their folder who excels in CPU folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done the team stuff before. Not for me now. I only started folding again to keep the downstairs part of my house from freezing over. I have electric radiators which was costing me a bomb with no real gain so I cracked out my old PC, fired up [email protected] and now I'm back doing something useful for the money I'm spending on heating the place.
Click to expand...

The 780 Ti and 970 or 980 can fold with the same driver. You should join the Brass Bottom Boys because they have me and I don't know anything.


----------



## bigblock990

Not sure what the 680 (GK104) likes for drivers in Linux. I use the best maxwell driver 346.xx to run my 780ti (GK110) with great results. Like lanofsong said, best to get the most out of maxwell even if the old kepler would suffer a little bit.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Go and drink some coffee Ithanul. That is two GPU's.


Woops, it was hard to tell in that small pic. Plus, I dislike coffee.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5200057864

On wireless from my Mac. Its faster from my gaming machine via Ethernet.


----------



## Klue22

Long story short is that any configuration with the 680 folding resulted in decreased overall PPD. Same went for CPU foldin

Anyone selse seeing really high temps of late? My GPUs were 46 on the core yesterday.


----------



## 4thKor

Some units make my card's temps go way up. Normal low to mid forty's go as high as mid fifty's. I can also tell when one of these units is crunching by the sound of the rig. Sounds like they're straining just to even fold 'em!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Some units make my card's temps go way up. Normal low to mid forty's go as high as mid fifty's. I can also tell when one of these units is crunching by the sound of the rig. Sounds like they're straining just to even fold 'em!


Crazy stuff. I'm only folding two cards and I've got two triple rads in this loop, yet still seeing high 40s.









Also hello fellow Missourian!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Also hello fellow Missourian!


I figgered you had already picked up on that.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Go and drink some coffee Ithanul. That is two GPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> Woops, it was hard to tell in that small pic. Plus, I dislike coffee.
Click to expand...

Right click on the tiny picture and left click open link. I won't count the 680 because I know it's not worth folding in that rig with 2 Maxwells. A GTX 750 Ti could fold better because some cards don't mix very well.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol, my 5930k is getting thread cramps from only folding 10T







. If I didn't have a family function tomorrow I would watercool the lil box and put the 970 in it. But I would have to move my game library, or at least my game ssd into it so I can continue playing The Division some more


----------



## Klue22

Anyone else have the problem where clients will hang while trying to download from Stanford? Any known way to prevent it?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Anyone else have the problem where clients will hang while trying to download from Stanford? Any known way to prevent it?


I've had this happen a few times on my Ti. A re-boot normally solves the problem. It may seem like it doesn't at first, but after a minute or so everything goes back to normal. At least so far. I haven't been able to diagnose beyond that point. I assume it's because I'm going through a second router, since it's the only one that's done it.


----------



## Klue22

It happens on all of my rigs. I've corrected it by running:

sudo killall -7 FAHClient

and then:

sudo /etc/init.d/FAHClient start

This is kind of a pain to do though especially since it requires me checking the rigs every day or so.


----------



## bigblock990

You could try resetting modem/router maybe that will help?


----------



## 4thKor

One of my 960's is locked up on a Core 18, The error is "WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: CORE_RESTART (98 = 0x62). It's done this multiple times and the above mentioned "killall" command accomplished nothing.









Any advice? I've never encountered this before.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Might be you OC on the 960, also you might have to remove the slot then restart and re-add the slot


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Might be you OC on the 960, also you might have to remove the slot then restart and re-add the slot


I tried everything I could think of. Finally deleted the client and reinstalled, along with the GPUs.txt file, which I totally spaced having to do for several minutes while I was trying to figure out why my GPU wasn't recognized. After several re-boots and a bit of grumbling to myself I finally remembered that very important little hack. Back up and running. It seems to be an issue on the server end according to what little I could find out about it.

Wonder when Stanford is gonna' modify the client to eliminate adding the GPUs.txt file? Those guys must be gettin' old too....


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> One of my 960's is locked up on a Core 18, The error is "WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: CORE_RESTART (98 = 0x62). It's done this multiple times and the above mentioned "killall" command accomplished nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice? I've never encountered this before.


Darn, never seen that one. Definitely new.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn, never seen that one. Definitely new.


It's been around for a bit. Just not very common. And nothing I could do would stop it, except re-installing the client.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> It's been around for a bit. Just not very common. And nothing I could do would stop it, except re-installing the client.


Ouch, so far I never seen that one. I just see the energybuffer one on extreme rare occasions.

Anyway, the storms have blown out of the area atm. So I can fire my Ti back up again.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ouch, so far I never seen that one. I just see the energybuffer one on extreme rare occasions.
> 
> Anyway, the storms have blown out of the area atm. So I can fire my Ti back up again.


Put the spurs to that 960!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Put the spurs to that 960!


The 960 never stops. Folder is on a UPS, but stupid satellite goes out when heavy rain comes. Tomorrow though, I plan to bump the clock up a bit and see if it will go the next step on the core clocks.


----------



## DarthBaggins

so far my MSI 960 is cruising at 1523, so far the most stable clock i can get out of it if I need to run Kodi for movies etc alongside it during the day


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> The 960 never stops. Folder is on a UPS, but stupid satellite goes out when heavy rain comes. Tomorrow though, I plan to bump the clock up a bit and see if it will go the next step on the core clocks.


No need to burn 'er up. It can't keep up with the 780's no matter what you do. They're simply faster folder's. You're doing a fine job with it clocked as it is. I need to get off my high horse and remember what folding is REALLY all about. I'll never pressure you again. FOLD ON!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> No need to burn 'er up. It can't keep up with the 780's no matter what you do. They're simply faster folder's. You're doing a fine job with it clocked as it is. I need to get off my high horse and remember what folding is REALLY all about. I'll never pressure you again. FOLD ON!


In reference to TC - Don't go soft on us now 4thkor........this is a competition and there is nothing wrong with some gentle encouragement to our team mates about pushing the Overclocks a little further - Now go ahead and Bring it on







.


----------



## scc28

well ive just bought another 980 for folding on, hope fully that should give me a bump on ppd and let me stop folding on the cpu


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> well ive just bought another 980 for folding on, hope fully that should give me a bump on ppd and let me stop folding on the cpu


That will give you a nice bump. These things get anywhere from 350-600k PPD, depending on OS, OC and WU. In Linux I'm averaging 500+k.

What card are ya' getting?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> That will give you a nice bump. These things get anywhere from 350-600k PPD, depending on OS, OC and WU. *In Linux I'm averaging 500+k*.
> 
> What card are ya' getting?


That is because you have a 'BOSS' card







Darn it, I am now 20K behind you


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> That is because you have a 'BOSS' card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it, I am now 20K behind you


----------



## bigblock990

Apparently I need to check my logs after work. Either I have been getting hammered with terrible PPD units, or I'm failing some units. My PPD has been way down the last couple days.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Apparently I need to check my logs after work. Either I have been getting hammered with terrible PPD units, or I'm failing some units. My PPD has been way down the last couple days.


Quality of units as far as PPD has been way down the last few days. My daily average has dropped by about 15-20% recently.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> No need to burn 'er up. It can't keep up with the 780's no matter what you do. They're simply faster folder's. You're doing a fine job with it clocked as it is. I need to get off my high horse and remember what folding is REALLY all about. I'll never pressure you again. FOLD ON!


It not going to burn up. Got a G10 Kraken and H55 on it. It currently sitting at 1538MHz, may see if it go the next 13MHz up.

But I will do that after I finish another chapter of homework on Access Database.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> It not going to burn up. Got a G10 Kraken and H55 on it. It currently sitting at 1538MHz, may see if it go the next 13MHz up.
> 
> But I will do that after I finish another chapter of homework on Access Database.


Linux or Windows?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quality of units as far as PPD has been way down the last few days. My daily average has dropped by about 15-20% recently.


Hopefully thats the issue. My pair of 970's have been running same clock rock solid for 8mo 24/7


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Linux or Windows?


The folder runs under Linux since I don't require it to do anything, but to fold.

Only my main rig has Windows 7 Ult (require that for digital art programs, school atm, etc.) All the other computers, Linux be smacked onto them.


----------



## mmonnin

EOC didn't update yesterday's 12am update so part of yesterday will be in today's point total.

OCN is no longer gaining on [H].


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> That is because you have a 'BOSS' card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it, I am now 20K behind you


Hmmm - looks like some points have been removed / deleted?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hmmm - looks like some points have been removed / deleted?


They've been updating the database, removing those with no points and such.


----------



## scc28

another evga gtx 980 acx 2, the other one is clocked to 1500 and it runs nice and cool. also its been no trouble so that makes me happy


----------



## lanofsong

Yeah - the 980's are great cards for folding


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quality of units as far as PPD has been way down the last few days. My daily average has dropped by about 15-20% recently.


Most definitely crappy units. Zero failed wu's since last reboot which was sunday morning.


----------



## lanofsong

Looks there has been a drop off in points for other teams also.


----------



## mmonnin

The 12AM update on EOC was missed so 1/8th of yesterday was missed and pushed to today.


----------



## lanofsong

Agreed, but take a look at the last several days and you will see a drop off in points.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Crappy Core 18's.


----------



## scc28

look what arrived today!!!



no.2 gtx 980 !!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> look what arrived today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> no.2 gtx 980 !!


Sooooo. Where's the rest of the screen shot?









Those numbers would put you at #1 in GPU-L hands down!


----------



## scc28




----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Sooooo. Where's the rest of the screen shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those numbers would put you at #1 in GPU-L hands down!


This! If you're going to keep folding like this, you should definitely consider the TC.
(I apologize if someone has already hassled you about this)


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*


NOW yer talkin. My Ti doesn't even put out 850k PPD.


----------



## Klue22

Isn't that combined PPD from two cards?
Also are the team stats broken? Most people are showing 0s.


----------



## Simmons572

Looks like the entire site was nuked.

EDIT: Oh wait, there are some points now.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Also are the team stats broken? Most people are showing 0s.


Stats were reset. I would imagine @1337LutZ is pulling his hair out about now.


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> NOW yer talkin. My Ti doesn't even put out 850k PPD.


I did mean 2 card total


----------



## hertz9753

He is Dutch, kind of like those people from Colorado and Washington.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> He is Dutch, kind of like those people from Colorado and Washington.


And North Dakota. Is it true South Dakota split from you guys so as not to be associated?


----------



## hertz9753

South Dakota is still mad because we are one number ahead of them on the state list.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> South Dakota is still mad because we are one number ahead of them on the state list.


And I'm a fine one to talk. I live in the State of Misery!


----------



## 1337LutZ

Only thing thats messed up now are category numbers. I hope they sort themselves out.


----------



## DarthBaggins

One upgrade for the main rig:


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Got money burning a whole in my pocket serious. Looking at a dedicated dual GPU folder now. My 780Ti isn't doing enough now.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Got money burning a whole in my pocket serious. Looking at a dedicated dual GPU folder now. My 780Ti isn't doing enough now.


Pascal is coming up! Hopefully soon!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Pascal is coming up! Hopefully soon!


Better be soon, I'm getting bored. Me bored = to something going to get messed with sooner or later. Only thing keeping from doing that atm is my homework (Which I am a little over half way finish with the three books).


----------



## 4thKor

I got bored today and broke down my Ti, hard-modded it, re-TIMed it, flashed the Super-Klue22 BIOS to it







, put it in a different rig, and am now clocking it. Couldn't do over 1484 before and am currently at 1518.


----------



## Ithanul

Hey, almost up there with my Tis. Though, mine are still on stock BIOS. I need to get my lazy butt and mod their BIOS.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Sod doing all that. My 780Ti is still running at stock.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Sod doing all that. My 780Ti is still running at stock.


You must learn the TC way, Grasshopper. MOAR POWER!


----------



## Klue22

Wasn't the BIOS I gave you for a 980 vanilla though?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Wasn't the BIOS I gave you for a 980 vanilla though?


Yea. But I use the settings. Just pull it up next to the one I'm modding and follow along. Some things are a bit different, but the main things are generally right on.


----------



## Tex1954

Howdy folks....

I've decided to expand my distributed computing experience to include [email protected] now and naturally I will be doing it in OCN.

Soo, here is my "Howdy Folks" message ( *Howdy Y'all!!!*







) and I'll apply after I've met the 2 week folding requirement... just started yesterday...'
'


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Howdy folks....
> 
> I've decided to expand my distributed computing experience to include [email protected] now and naturally I will be doing it in OCN.
> 
> Soo, here is my "Howdy Folks" message ( *Howdy Y'all!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I'll apply after I've met the 2 week folding requirement... just started yesterday...'
> '


HOWDY @Tex1954! What two week folding requirement? All ya gotta' do is fold ten WU's to qualify for bonus points. Other than that the only requirement I'm aware of is FOLD ON!









Just enter team 37726 in the configuration along with a passkey and folding name and you're all set.

And maybe join TC. And then push your hardware to the absolute limits!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> HOWDY @Tex1954! What two week folding requirement? All ya gotta' do is fold ten WU's to qualify for bonus points. Other than that the only requirement I'm aware of is FOLD ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just enter team 37726 in the configuration along with a passkey and folding name and you're all set.
> 
> And maybe join TC. And then push your hardware to the absolute limits!


'

Hmm, the OP of this thread says:
Quote:


> Welcome to the best club on OCN! cool.gif
> This club is exclusive to members of the Overclock.net [email protected] Team who diligently fold on at least one machine 24/7. To apply, please use the linked application below. The only requirement is that you *must have been folding for the past two weeks*. Also, in addition to filling out the application it would be nice if everyone made a friendly post saying hello.


Soo, that why I said 2 weeks, but I have already obtained my pass code and signed up for the 37726 team... I'll be in the stats soon I'm sure...










PS: I personally may think the OCN BOINC team is best, but probably both are best! LOL!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> PS: I personally may think the OCN BOINC team is best, but probably both are best! LOL!


But BOINC doesn't have Team Competition!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> But BOINC doesn't have Team Competition!


Huh??? We compete with teams world wide... or maybe you mean internal teams?

Whatever, I am here and plan to stay... take me a while to decide what setup to dedicate to [email protected] prolly one of my E3-1240 setups...we will see...


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Huh??? We compete with teams world wide... or maybe you mean internal teams?
> 
> Whatever, I am here and plan to stay... take me a while to decide what setup to dedicate to [email protected] prolly one of my E3-1240 setups...we will see...


Team Competition is "internal" to OCN. We fold in categories based on hardware. Check this out:

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet

This'll give you an overview of what it's all about. Sign up if you're interested!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Team Competition is "internal" to OCN. We fold in categories based on hardware. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet
> 
> This'll give you an overview of what it's all about. Sign up if you're interested!


Okay, signed up with an E3-1240V2 setup for now... later I can maybe change to 24 thread Dual X5680 setup or GPU setup... prolly just add a GPU to the E3-1240V2 mobo to start...


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, signed up with an E3-1240V2 setup for now... later I can maybe change to 24 thread Dual X5680 setup or GPU setup... prolly just add a GPU to the E3-1240V2 mobo to start...


Good deal! I think you'll enjoy it. I'm assuming you overclock? Overclocking determines max PPD and thus your standing in the category you're folding in. Graphics cards are the biggest producers, but CPU's are welcome as well. When I started out I didn't know a Vram from a mosfet (still get 'em mixed up), but soon discovered the thrill of pushing my TC hardware to get the maximum stable overclcok and thus the most PPD. I call it the Nascar of PC hardware. Lots of similarities. One little tweek or trick can make the difference in ranking.

This is our Stats site:

http://tc.folding.net/#category.php


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can only run max of 12T in the i7 portion of TC for now. Hopefully we will open up to 16T but they're not as prevalent with those of us competing (I plan on upping to the new gen Broadwell-E 8c/16t after it comes out)

Also memory speeds aid with the CPU folding from what I've experienced alongside a good CPU OC (running 3000mhz on my new memory and my 5930k is at 4.0)


----------



## Tex1954

I started overclocking on a clone PC with a second clock chip/crystal and NEC V20 CPU's.... never stopped since then... I think I was one of the first to try that at the time...

LOL!


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I started overclocking on a clone PC with a second clock chip/crystal and NEC V20 CPU's.... never stopped since then... I think I was one of the first to try that at the time...
> 
> LOL!


Welcome to OCN Folding!









My .02cents would be to dedicate a gpu rig for folding, and keep your cpu rigs crunching for boinc. GPU's are king for PPD/dollar/watt in folding, where cpu's are better at boinc (no personal experience with boinc, just what I've read here).


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Welcome to OCN Folding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My .02cents would be to dedicate a gpu rig for folding, and keep your cpu rigs crunching for boinc. GPU's are king for PPD/dollar/watt in folding, where cpu's are better at boinc (no personal experience with boinc, just what I've read here).


Indeed, CPUs don't fold no where near GPUs. Best to keep the CPUs at BOINC. You can run both at the same time on the same computer. Just make sure to keep threads open for the GPUs.


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks you guys... indeed [email protected] and BOINC can run together as I am doing now while I reconfigure a lot of stuff and upgrade everything to Winderz 10...

And, for two of my fav projects, GPU's are the only way to go... but I have many and will configure one setup for [email protected] too...










PS: Running it on a 4670K ES chip at the moment... I ordered an E3-1271V3 to replace it, then I will put a GTX 670 or 7970 in it too.


----------



## jagz

Hey people! I have just started folding for the first time since 2013









Are there any extra slot options for my Evga GTX 980 classified? I remember using them often for more PPD many moons ago.

Another thing, do 660's suck at folding? Main PC is at 360k ppd atm, while side PC shows 2250, ew.

And GPU usage fluctuates alot. 92 then 95. I vaguely remember it being 99 consistently in the past.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Hey people! I have just started folding for the first time since 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any extra slot options for my Evga GTX 980 classified? I remember using them often for more PPD many moons ago.
> 
> Another thing, do 660's suck at folding? Main PC is at 360k ppd atm, while side PC shows 2250, ew.


I would not bother folding on the 660's, at best you will be looking at 55K PPD.

Now the 980 is a different beast









Flags:
next-unit-percentage = 100
client-type = beta

If you do use the beta flag, you will not get any help from Stanford should anything go wrong.

Next best would be to use the advanced flag instead of beta.

When you are ready, Linux OS with 346.xx drivers are best for folding.......1550+Mhz with Linux+346 drivers = 500K PPD

Will this be a 24/7 folder?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I would not bother folding on the 660's, at best you will be looking at 55K PPD.
> 
> Now the 980 is a different beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flags:
> next-unit-percentage = 100
> client-type = beta
> 
> If you do use the beta flag, you will not get any help from Stanford should anything go wrong.
> 
> Next best would be to use the advanced flag instead of beta.
> 
> When you are ready, Linux OS with 346.xx drivers are best for folding.......1550+Mhz with Linux+346 drivers = 500K PPD
> 
> Will this be a 24/7 folder?


Thanks. Unfortunately it won't be, but can do 18+ hours a day. Will stay on windows, and keep clocks moderate as I'm no longer on water.

- Went with advanced tag. Clock up to 1506 mhz, 477k PPD.


----------



## bigblock990

Glad to see your putting the classy to good use









I ran that gpu conservatively at 1484mhz in Linux. You should easily be able to hit that in windows.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Thanks. Unfortunately it won't be, but can do 18+ hours a day. Will stay on windows, and keep clocks moderate as I'm no longer on water.
> 
> - Went with advanced tag. Clock up to 1506 mhz, 477k PPD.


477K PPD is awesome in Windows







.....what drivers are you using?


----------



## Klue22

So is beta actually better than advanced or...?

I usually run all clients as advanced by default.


----------



## hertz9753

I don't use any flags.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> So is beta actually better than advanced or...?
> 
> I usually run all clients as advanced by default.


Well, I went from 480K PPD to above 500K but I just picked up a stinker of a unit .... 0x21 WU 9207 all for ~300K PPD and it takes almost 12 hrs to complete. Nope, my card has not crashed


----------



## tictoc

I finally broke into the top 100 for OCN. It's nice being on the first page of the stats.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I finally broke into the top 100 for OCN. It's nice being on the first page of the stats.


Congratz


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Well, I just picked up a stinker of a unit .... 0x21 WU 9207 all for ~300K PPD and it takes almost 12 hrs to complete. Nope, my card has not crashed


I had one of those yesterday on my "spare" 980. Thought it HAD crashed in some way, re-booted and then the PPD was REALLY dismal! I hate 'em!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 477K PPD is awesome in Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....what drivers are you using?


It's down to 434k now, but the latest Nvidia's.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> It's down to 434k now, but the latest Nvidia's.


I switched my 980 classified from Linux to Windows and new drivers to see if there is an improvement







rolling along at 1530Mhz on a 10490 WU, not looking good at 350K PPD







Oh well, I will let it run a little.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, some of the new WUs are stinkers.

Currently have one that only putting out 557K PPD on my 980Ti.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like I need to reinstall TeamViewer on the rigs since I should've dropped larger points with the 970 and just rolled back to 362.00 driver on Lil Box o' Overkill


----------



## scgeek12

sign me up







http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=698937


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I switched my 980 classified from Linux to Windows and new drivers to see if there is an improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rolling along at 1530Mhz on a 10490 WU, not looking good at 350K PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I will let it run a little.


Have been at 510763 PPD for some time now. I did get a bios tweak yesterday from the custom bios upon request thread



Looks small. 64c, 49% fan, 1506 mhz, 1.212v, 510,000 PPD


----------



## lanofsong

What work unit are you folding presently that is giving you 500K PPD

edit - just saw your picture


----------



## Ithanul

...you ever get that o poo I am stupid moment.

I just did while trying to work on one of the programming problems in my C++ class.
Just spent several minutes trying to figure what the hell was up with my if and else statement and why the heck it kept spitting the same thing out over and over. Because I was pretty darn sure on the logic path.

Then I just realize while looking at someone else code....my stupid self only put one equal sign not the double equal signs.







I'm off to find me some chocolate. Darn me and making a syntax error.

I think some relax time in order tonight after class.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> sign me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=698937


Damn dude! What equipment are you folding on?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> sign me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=698937


I TOTALLY overlooked this!







Welcome to OCN folding!


----------



## scgeek12

Thanks







hopefully by next week I will be at the 3M PPD mark still messing around with the latest rig I built and it's been down a lot, but I think I have it finished now lol

currently using-
AMD 9590 @5.2Ghz 1.56V= 45-60K PPD (24/7)
I5 4460 stock= 10K PPD lol (24/7)
I7 6700K 4.7Ghz 1.397V= 25-30kPPD (20 hours min, its the gaming computer)

Powercolor R9 390X2 Devil 13 this one is in the bedroom and for heat purposes runs at -15% power target, stock other than that= 350k-600k PPD (24/7)
GTX 980Ti windforce editions (SLI) 1400Mhz with +12Mv= 900k-1.2M PPD (24/7)
EVGA Titan X Hydro Coppers (SLI) 1400mhz with +12Mv= 1.2-1.5M PPD (20 hours a day min, this is my gaming computer so I do pause to play D3 occasionally)


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully by next week I will be at the 3M PPD mark still messing around with the latest rig I built and it's been down a lot, but I think I have it finished now lol
> 
> currently using-
> AMD 9590 @5.2Ghz 1.56V= 45-60K PPD (24/7)
> I5 4460 stock= 10K PPD lol (24/7)
> I7 6700K 4.7Ghz 1.397V= 25-30kPPD (20 hours min, its the gaming computer)
> 
> Powercolor R9 390X2 Devil 13 this one is in the bedroom and for heat purposes runs at -15% power target, stock other than that= 350k-600k PPD (24/7)
> GTX 980Ti windforce editions (SLI) 1400Mhz with +12Mv= 900k-1.2M PPD (24/7)
> EVGA Titan X Hydro Coppers (SLI) 1400mhz with +12Mv= 1.2-1.5M PPD (20 hours a day min, this is my gaming computer so I do pause to play D3 occasionally)


your just about to fly past me in the high 200's, awesome work!!!

Quick question for the more experienced folders, im running 2xgtx980's at stock clocks which seem to be do doing approx 850k ppd but ive limited power to 90% to reduce case heat and fan noise is there any negative effects that could be caused by this?

cheers si


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> your just about to fly past me in the high 200's, awesome work!!!
> 
> Quick question for the more experienced folders, im running 2xgtx980's at stock clocks which seem to be do doing approx 850k ppd but ive limited power to 90% to reduce case heat and fan noise is there any negative effects that could be caused by this?
> 
> cheers si


I would not think so as you are keeping temps in check







If you get too hot, I believe you will start failing units








When I fold, I remove the side panels, orientate the case so that the MB is parallel to the floor/open side face up (for heat to escape) and just add a couple of 120mm fans directed at the GPU's to assist in cooling. Ugly-yes, does it work, you bet. 100% baby


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I would not think so as you are keeping temps in check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get too hot, I believe you will start failing units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I fold, I remove the side panels, orientate the case so that the MB is parallel to the floor/open side face up (for heat to escape) and just add a couple of 120mm fans directed at the GPU's to assist in cooling. Ugly-yes, does it work, you bet. 100% baby


when i say hot they were low 60's but i like to keep mid 50's for folding! in my book cooler=better

they are evga acx 2 980 sc's if that makes any difference?!


----------



## Ithanul

Maxwell likes to stay cool. So cooler you keep them the higher the clocks they will go.

My 960 loves its H55. It stays at 34-35C, currently clocked to 1551MHz on stock volts.

My 980Ti if only one folds stays around 35-38C, and it is at 1538MHz. If I fold on both then they get to around 43-45C.


----------



## scc28

im on air in a closed case so id expect them to get warm! the case has good airflow so im not too worried.

will put them under water soon (hopefully)


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, most of mine have water cooling of some kind on them. Especially since I am stuck down here in the south lands of Alabama. Summers easily crank over 115F down here.

I have seen to many computers die here because of the heat then the humidity nails them. Think my Dad got 3-4 dead computers because of that. Hard to keep the temps in the house under 90F during Summers. But finally do have a dehumidifier, so humidity under control now. Use to get 80-90% in here, now I keep it at around 50-55%.

So air cooling here is usually out of the option.


----------



## scgeek12

how long does it usually take to get added to the list to be able to use the 24/7 folding signature


----------



## lanofsong

I am sure very soon







@Klue22 will review and add you to the list


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

No Pascal gaming GPU updates from GTC


----------



## Ithanul

Well seems the 960 happly away at 1551MHz. Going to crank it up some more later today.

Right now I got me a 27 inch 1440P WQHD monitor I need to figure out where to setup.


----------



## Klue22

The list is about as outdated as last years computer hardware.








Add the sig whenever you want.









The list is mainly just a formality which I get around to updating every couple months. This thread basically the more mature version of the folders-lounge thread.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Had a bunch of juicy Core 21 WU's for the 780Ti and some nice lot of quick CPU WU's to keep things ticking over.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=507341


----------



## TK421

Does anyone know why my ATI 5770M card is not being utilized while folding?

Crimson 16.1.1 Legacy, Win10 x64


----------



## lanofsong

Ugh! When I see spikes like that it usually meant my GPU experienced a mild crash.
How long has it been like this?
Can you stop folding on CPU temporarily, make sure GPU is running at base clock speed and computer is in a well ventilated area - then restart computer and fold.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Ugh! When I see spikes like that it usually meant my GPU experienced a mild crash.
> How long has it been like this?
> Can you stop folding on CPU temporarily, make sure GPU is running at base clock speed and computer is in a well ventilated area - then restart computer and fold.


GPU temp is 40c or below

I tried watching youtube and the frequency stayed at default 650 core/800 mem no problem


----------



## Klue22

No posts in a week!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> No posts in a week!


You ruined it! We were on strike!


----------



## Klue22

A folding strike? What are we striking for? Are we calling for @BWG's retirement?

EDIT: Holy cow he's already retired! Looks like the strike worked!

Seriously though. Are we editor-less in the folding department again?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> A folding strike? What are we striking for? Are we calling for @BWG's retirement?
> 
> EDIT: Holy cow he's already retired! Looks like the strike worked!
> 
> Seriously though. Are we editor-less in the folding department again?


Yes. Yes we are.


----------



## Klue22

That's so sad.







/
Who wants to be new editor? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?*

*term of service greater than 2 weeks greatly appreciated


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> That's so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /
> Who wants to be new editor? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?*
> 
> *term of service greater than 2 weeks greatly appreciated


I present myself for this tortuous and arduous job.









I will need extensive training though! But I do know that 2 + 3 = 4. (That's how to find a perfect 90 degree angle)









And I think @lanofsong may be interested too.


----------



## Klue22

I don't want lanofsong as editor because he already rigs the team competition enough.









jkjk you both would have my vote but I don't really make that decision.
Though I do present the official Klue22 endorsement (see below):


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> *I don't want lanofsong as editor because he already rigs the team competition enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jkjk you both would have my vote but I don't really make that decision.
> Though I do present the official Klue22 endorsement (see below):


Believe it or not, @4thKor also has a *little* rig in TC but you probably have not noticed yet, which is understandable as I barely noticed myself until this month


----------



## bigblock990

We still have @axipher and @PR-Imagery as editors. I would definitely vote for both @lanofsong and @4thKor being added!!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Believe it or not, @4thKor also has a *little* rig in TC but you probably have not noticed yet, which is understandable as I barely noticed myself until this month


I try to stay under the radar.









And my *little* rig is putting some *BIG* PPD!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I try to stay under the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my *little* rig is putting some *BIG* PPD!


After a night of nice PPD units, it looks like I will make a push for the number 1 spot on the next update







.
Unfortunately, my GPU is working on a so-so unit for 480K PPD









The PPD Police - FTW


----------



## 4thKor

I've had good ones too.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've had good ones too.


Nooooooooooooo - I mean yeah


----------



## Klue22

I like 4thkor though. He's a fellow Missourian


----------



## Ithanul

I'm just glad the little 960 I have getting some decent ones. Right now it spitting out 195K PPD. Wish it get more of those often. Just it and the main rig where down a bit. Had to get a new desk put in plus big monster of a monitor set up. Enjoying the monitor atm.







Just, darn the dual DVI cable is huge! 24 AWG is some thick darn cable.

Loving the color though, definitely need to take my small wacom tablet for go. Just poo at still not enough room to setup the monster 24HD Cintiq and my Dell Ultrasharp.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I am just awaiting the new 69** series i7's to test out and see how much I can squeeze from them. But i know the 5930k is holding back, just need to find the magical combo of settings for 100k PPD (already peaked its output at 87k the other day)


----------



## hertz9753

What's going on in here? Never mind it's top secret editor talk.


----------



## 4thKor

Speaking of Top Secret... I has a new WMD on it's way.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I'm just glad the little 960 I have getting some decent ones. Right now it spitting out 195K PPD. Wish it get more of those often. Just it and the main rig where down a bit. Had to get a new desk put in plus big monster of a monitor set up. Enjoying the monitor atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just, darn the dual DVI cable is huge! 24 AWG is some thick darn cable.
> 
> Loving the color though, definitely need to take my small wacom tablet for go. Just poo at still not enough room to setup the monster 24HD Cintiq and my Dell Ultrasharp.


24 AWG is half a millimeter in diameter...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Speaking of Top Secret... I has a new WMD on it's way.


What are drilling for? Jed Clampett was just shooting at some food when up from the ground...


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What are drilling for? Jed Clampett was just shooting at some food when up from the ground...


Drilling for? You lost me.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What are drilling for? Jed Clampett was just shooting at some food when up from the ground...
> 
> 
> 
> Drilling for? You lost me.
Click to expand...

WWD is water drilling, but they will use explosives to get past rocks. I misread WMD.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Is the [email protected] server down? Somehow I'm not posting points yet I'm still getting projects


----------



## hertz9753

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html

I don't do that crazy CPU folding.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Is the [email protected] server down? Somehow I'm not posting points yet I'm still getting projects


same here, 0 points in a few hours







Im at work right now and thought maybe the power went out at home or something lol!


----------



## scgeek12

second update on EOC with 0 points


----------



## 4thKor

I have a code for a free copy of The Division. Wondering what to do with it....


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> 24 AWG is half a millimeter in diameter...


Its labeled a 24AWG dual DVI

Here a pic someone else did of the cable. It a monster one for sure.



Though that one looks like the 28AWG one.

More of a idea of the thickness of the bugger.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I have a code for a free copy of The Division. Wondering what to do with it....


If you're not going to use it, I say donate it to the fold-a-thon 







(I have been playing it though, great 3rd person shooter for the most part)

Also the servers for points must be down looks like all of the categories are affected now


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Also the servers for points must be down looks like all of the categories are affected now


Yup, looks down... my system finished at least 2 WU's since last update and they not showing up...

Sigh... never gunna get my 2 weeks of 24/7 folding done at this rate...

LOL!










PS: Like the latest countdown timer! NICE!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yup, looks down... my system finished at least 2 WU's since last update and they not showing up...
> 
> Sigh... never gunna get my 2 weeks of 24/7 folding done at this rate...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Like the latest countdown timer! NICE!


I looks like the stats site is down so we are all affected









Have you given any thought to temping for kremtok and Team Folding is Magic in Team Competition?


----------



## StealthKatana

With the stat's site down, does this mean any WU's completed since yesterday will not be credited? They probably will, considering the folding client is able to send the results anyway...


----------



## Klue22

Stats will get caught up. There will just be a huge update with all your missing points.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup, love seeing those huge updates to when they happen lol


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I looks like the stats site is down so we are all affected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you given any thought to temping for kremtok and Team Folding is Magic in Team Competition?


Nobody asked me... but I would be fine with that.

LOL!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Nobody asked me... but I would be fine with that.
> 
> LOL!


@kremtok can probably ease you in, help you with max OC, correct flags and whatnot


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @kremtok can probably ease you in, help you with max OC, correct flags and whatnot


He'll have to snowboard you in, from what I've seen.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @kremtok can probably ease you in, help you with max OC, correct flags and whatnot


Umm, Flags? I'm obviously new to folding; but, this is OCN and I DO know about overclocking... I was one of the first to overclock an 8088 with dual clock chips and later the Nec V20...

Guess I just said something about my age...









LOL!

All I did was download the latest [email protected] app, then set it up to use GPU, didn't set any flags or do anything else... so any help or tweaks for GPU folding would be appreciated...


----------



## hertz9753

@Tex1954 you don't need flags to fold, in fact the beta flag is frowned upon by most of us. The advanced flag is okay but you are still testing WUs before they are released to the public. With either of those flags to are taking the chance of not getting bonus points and a higher chance of getting a faulty WUs.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @Tex1954 you don't need flags to fold, in fact the beta flag is frowned upon by most of us. The advanced flag is okay but you are still testing WUs before they are released to the public. With either of those flags to are taking the chance of not getting bonus points and a higher chance of getting a faulty WUs.


Cool, then I am all set...

Thanks!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @Tex1954 you don't need flags to fold, *in fact the beta flag is frowned upon by most of us*. The advanced flag is okay but you are still testing WUs before they are released to the public. With either of those flags to are taking the chance of not getting bonus points and a higher chance of getting a faulty WUs.


Really? I thought dumping units because you do not like the PPD was "Frowned upon"
Folding using the Beta flag just means you will not get any help should there be any issues and is *not* frowned upon.


----------



## 4thKor

Dumping units is HIGHLY frowned upon! People have been removed from TC for that. And I do run the "beta" flag. Results speak for themselves.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Dumping units is HIGHLY frowned upon! People have been removed from TC for that. And I do run the "beta" flag. Results speak for themselves.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Dumping units is HIGHLY frowned upon! People have been removed from TC for that. And I do run the "beta" flag. Results speak for themselves.


I'm confused what are the flags? I just downloaded [email protected] and removed the cpu slot and set up my pass key, is there some super secret beta work unit I should be doing for the PPDs!?!? Lol


----------



## tictoc

The flags are extra options that you can set for the client: Configuration Guide

**Edit**The only flag I am currently running is: next-unit-percentage 100. This will keep the client from downloading a new unit until after the current unit is finished. With QRB the bonus is calculated form the time the WU is downloaded, so if a WU is downloaded before the current unit is finished it will decrease the quick return bonus,


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> I'm confused what are the flags? I just downloaded [email protected] and removed the cpu slot and set up my pass key, is there some super secret beta work unit I should be doing for the PPDs!?!? Lol


Go to "Configure", "Expert", and add "client-type" and "beta". I'm running Linux, which IS the secret to high PPD (along with driver 346.96). Linux will give you 15-20% more PPD.


----------



## DarthBaggins

But beta flag won't always give full points either, normally use advanced instead


----------



## hertz9753

You forgot save.











Mine is blank because I don't use them. I only know of one folder that was let go from the TC for dumping WUs.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> But beta flag won't always give full points either, normally use advanced instead


I've had that happen. Didn't get ANY points. And a few days later I was suddenly up by 140k on what I shoulda' been. I think they give them to you, just gotta' give 'em time. And it's actually rare for that to happen from what I've seen.


----------



## scgeek12

Hmmm I might have to try this lol! I'll try it on my wife's with the r9 390x since she only gets 500-600k a day anyway and it won't hurt to bad it I loose points, as far as Linux I tried once lol and ended up reinstalling Windows because it messed it up, watching tutorials right now on YouTube for basic commands and stuff right now actually lol, think I might try to put it on a completely different drive tomorrow , and not chance messing up my raid setup again ?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Hmmm I might have to try this lol! I'll try it on my wife's with the r9 390x since she only gets 500-600k a day anyway and it won't hurt to bad it I loose points, as far as Linux I tried once lol and ended up reinstalling Windows because it messed it up, watching tutorials right now on YouTube for basic commands and stuff right now actually lol, think I might try to put it on a completely different drive tomorrow , and not chance messing up my raid setup again ?


Just do a dual install with Windows. That's what I do. That way I can still tweak the BIOS and such on my cards by just re-booting into Windows. And I use Mint Cinnamon 17.3. More user friendly than Ubuntu and MUCH easier to set up with proper drivers and all. I can help if you need it.

And I'm not sure if AMD cards get the same results in Linux as Nvidia cards do.


----------



## scgeek12

My amd computer would remain on Windows as its my wife's an she can't even setup the a printer on hers lol I want to dual boot on my Titan X computer and my 980ti computer, the 980ti is just a a dedicated folder and will never be used for anything else, I will be trying to get it going tomorrow I think on the 980ti computer so I can get t figured out without taking my tc card (the Titan) offline lol... Hmm I'll lol at some videos of mint, I've only ever really seen Ubuntu in person, I also have Ubuntu 14.10 on usb but I can switch to mint if it's easier


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> My amd computer would remain on Windows as its my wife's an she can't even setup the a printer on hers lol I want to dual boot on my Titan X computer and my 980ti computer, the 980ti is just a a dedicated folder and will never be used for anything else, I will be trying to get it going tomorrow I think on the 980ti computer so I can get t figured out without taking my tc card (the Titan) offline lol... Hmm I'll lol at some videos of mint, I've only ever really seen Ubuntu in person, I also have Ubuntu 14.10 on usb but I can switch to mint if it's easier


Just realize there's more to getting a 900 series card to fold than just loading Linux. You have to set up drivers the right way and make modifications to other things to get good results.


----------



## scgeek12

Ya I've been watching videos on how to manually load drivers, seems.... Fun? Lol


----------



## Klue22

There are some comprehensive guides in the how-to section. Post here if you have any issues as (I think) this thread is probably more watched.


----------



## Ithanul

I got some links to websites somewhere for setup of folding Nvidia cards in Linux.

Linky time:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide/0_30

http://www.overclock.net/t/1506137/ubuntu-f-h-installation-for-ubuntu-gpu-cpu/0_30

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-h-ubuntu-15-10-install-for-nvidia-gpus.208199/

I know the last two on Ubuntu, but some of the commands should still work. If I remember right Mint a branch of Debian branch like Ubuntu.

Ah, here the image. Useful if you trying to figure out what the base commands that are shared between distros.


----------



## scgeek12

Wow the drivers look much easier in mint, heck it looks a lot easier and user friendly in general, definitely going to try mint tomorrow! What lease do I need to change that you are talking about? 346 drivers and?.. Also how do u overclock the gpu in mint? Is there software like afterburner or precision X you can use? Also (last question for now lol) what do u use to monitor temps? Like I'm using HWMonitor in Windows, is there somethings similar for mint?


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I got some links to websites somewhere for setup of folding Nvidia cards in Linux.
> 
> Linky time:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide/0_30
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1506137/ubuntu-f-h-installation-for-ubuntu-gpu-cpu/0_30
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-h-ubuntu-15-10-install-for-nvidia-gpus.208199/
> 
> I know the last two on Ubuntu, but some of the commands should still work. If I remember right Mint a branch of Debian branch like Ubuntu.
> 
> Ah, here the image. Useful if you trying to figure out what the base commands that are shared between distros.


Thank you!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Wow the drivers look much easier in mint, heck it looks a lot easier and user friendly in general, definitely going to try mint tomorrow! What lease do I need to change that you are talking about? 346 drivers and?.. Also how do u overclock the gpu in mint? Is there software like afterburner or precision X you can use? Also (last question for now lol) what do u use to monitor temps? Like I'm using HWMonitor in Windows, is there somethings similar for mint?


Should have nvidia server x. Straight up simple to OC with it. Though, I think to up volts you have to type in terminal.

Do not know much on the volts part since I have my on stock volts and just up the clocks using server X.

Anyway, I got to get sleep. Have to wake up early for a long drive tomorrow. So both rigs be let alone for a few weeks. May set my Ti down in clocks so it don't freak out while I am gone.


----------



## scgeek12

Nice that seems pretty easy, thanks!


----------



## bigblock990

There are a bunch of us that can help you get linux going.

I know @4thKor is currently using and having excellent luck with Mint.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> There are a bunch of us that can help you get linux going.
> 
> I know @4thKor is currently using and having excellent luck with Mint.


I love Mint. It is "fool proof" in the set up. After install it boots into safe mode due to lack of video drivers which allows you to load a driver with no issues. Some distro's, Ubuntu in particular. don't do this and you may get an infinite boot-loop after install that I've never been able to resolve. Quite aggravating. The issue is with some mobo's, best I can tell. Mint FTW!


----------



## Tex1954

I've been using Linux Mint for a long time... it still has some bugs here and there, but 17.3 is really good...

The only thing I don't like about it is I run a lot of headless systems and the XOrg driver won't load without a monitor attacked... so I have to add a VGA dummy connector on the setups. No real big deal...

Also, using WiFi USB dongles sometimes has problems of random dropping... there are a couple fixes for that as well...

Also, sometimes the drivers are hard to find and don't work properly for certain video cards...

Other than that, a good OS that is fast and easy to use.










PS: Don't forget to DL dconf editor to setup remote desktop for TightVNC etc... (have to turn off encryption) and also edit the xorg-conf to add coolbits!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> The only thing I don't like about it is I run a lot of headless systems and the XOrg driver won't load without a monitor attacked... so I have to add a VGA dummy connector on the setups. No real big deal...


I don't have this problem with Nvidia Maxwell cards (960, 950, 750ti) and the 346.96 driver, also running Mint 17.3.

Edit - or maybe what ever I am doing doesn't need the xorg driver? Just use putty and secure SSH and do everything with a terminal.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I don't have this problem with Nvidia Maxwell cards (960, 950, 750ti) and the 346.96 driver, also running Mint 17.3.
> 
> Edit - or maybe what ever I am doing doesn't need the xorg driver? Just use putty and secure SSH and do everything with a terminal.


Yup, that is correct. Personally, I use TightVNC to connect to all my other headless systems so need and like the GUI... In this day and age, with CPU's so dang fast, I find no real difference running with the GUI loaded.... But others like to keep systems simple and use command line stuff...

I like all the pretty PSensor and System Monitor widgets though... and the nice Linux Mint 17.3 background...


----------



## mmonnin

Open the section for Multiple GPUs and it will show you how to edit the file for multiple GPUs in a headless situation.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide/0_30

Ubuntu and its default NV drivers are a PIA!! Many, many re-installs when stuck with a black screen.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know that feeling, why I'm using Ubuntu but not really worried about my Nv driver set since I'm only running my 5930k

Now that's an update:


Gunning for my i7 throne back







lol


----------



## tictoc

Just a heads up for all the AMD folders (@stickg1, @notyettoday, @Simmons572, @superericla, @msgclb, @JayKthnx, @josephimports, @u3b3rg33k, @repo_man). I loaded up the Crimson 16.3.2 drivers on my TC rig, and so far (4 units in) I am seeing a massive gain. It looks like my PPD has gone up an average of 25% on every WU I've folded.









Currently folding a p11403 for 362k PPD. I have previously folded 9 p11403 WUs, that averaged 307k PPD.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Just a heads up for all the AMD folders (@stickg1
> , @notyettoday
> , @Simmons572
> , @superericla
> , @msgclb
> , @JayKthnx
> , @josephimports
> , @u3b3rg33k
> , @repo_man
> ). I loaded up the Crimson 16.3.2 drivers on my TC rig, and so far (4 units in) I am seeing a massive gain. It looks like my PPD has gone up an average of 25% on every WU I've folded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently folding a p11403 for 362k PPD. I have previously folded 9 p11403 WUs, that averaged 307k PPD.


I'll have to give them a go!


----------



## mmonnin

Several others on FF have reported nice gains on some of the newer AMD drivers.


----------



## tictoc

I had been holding out, because I tend to stick with a driver if it works without issues. Looking on the FF and that 380 thread on our forum, convinced me to give them a go. So far so good, and I haven't had any crashes or other odd issues.


----------



## stickg1

I'll try it, thanks for the notes.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

grabbing 16.15.2211-blahblahblah now!


----------



## StealthKatana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Several others on FF have reported nice gains on some of the newer AMD drivers.


I noticed a nice boost in PPD with the 16.3.2 drivers as well. These drivers appear to have also fixed the "go to sleep" issue I was having for a while, where the rig would not fully go to sleep, leaving the fans running and a black screen, requiring a forced reboot to get going again. It hurt my PPD numbers during the last foldathon when I was out of the house at work.


----------



## scgeek12

Aaaaaand I'm stuck lol


----------



## StealthKatana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Aaaaaand I'm stuck lol


Quietly get up, take a deep breath, click your heels three times while chanting out loud "There's no place like Windows" three times.









Then wipe your drive and install Windows and call it a day.


----------



## scgeek12

Haha not quite there yet


----------



## StealthKatana

I'm having an awesome PPD day. Perfect timing for the foldathon too.


----------



## scgeek12

this looks promising? lol

Nope still only version 352


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> this looks promising? lol
> 
> Nope still only version 352


Still better than windows.


----------



## scgeek12

Ya I think I'm finally getting somewhere lol got the folding client up and running and figured out how to get my GPUs going, and got some temp monitoring software, I really like mint so far!


----------



## scgeek12

so are my GPUs running at 1354 or 1544? ? Lol


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> so are my GPUs running at 1354 or 1544? ? Lol


The actual current clock speed is at the top, so they are at 1354. The 1544 is the max boost clock.

What system is that? You are currently running at pcie gen2 x4


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> The actual current clock speed is at the top, so they are at 1354. The 1544 is the max boost clock.
> 
> What system is that? You are currently running at pcie gen2 x4


My top card is x16 the bottom is x4, both GTX 980 TIs on an msi classic


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> My top card is x16 the bottom is x4, both GTX 980 TIs on an msi classic


What cpu and chipset?


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> What cpu and chipset?


4460 z97


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> 4460 z97


Both of your gpu's should be at pcie gen3 x8, you should consult your mobo manual. You may have the second gpu in the incorrect slot, looks like its running on the z97 chipset and not from the cpu.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Both of your gpu's should be at pcie gen3 x8, you should consult your mobo manual. You may have the second gpu in the incorrect slot, looks like its running on the z97 chipset and not from the cpu.










[/URL]only have 2 slots


----------



## scgeek12




----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*


I've run into these same issues. Just because it's a two slot board doesn't mean it's all 3rd gen PCIe. I've also got a four slot board that will only support two Nvidia cards. Kinda' sucks! It's taught me to really research before I buy.


----------



## bigblock990

Hmm, weird that its at ATX form factor z97 chipset and they didn't go with 2 pcie gen3 slots. Not much you can do I guess. Keep an eye on PPD, and see if the gpu running directly from the cpu is consistenly higher. If its a big difference it may be worth swapping in a different mobo.

For the Forum Folding War I ran one of my 970's on an old lga775 setup which was pcie gen2 x16 and I lost about 10% PPD compared to pcie gen3 x8 **however some of that could also be attributed to the core2duo cpu vs i5 in my other rig**


----------



## scgeek12

VICTORY!!!!


----------



## scgeek12

Now all I need to do is figure out how to get the overclocking and fan controls enables j. Nvidia X server and I'm good to go


----------



## scgeek12

woohoo fan speed and overclocking enabled, and I'm on the right driver.... Time to fold!!! I just installed this on the entire extra drive I had so my 980ti computer is only Linux mint now lol, going to do the Titan computer tomorrow night but instead do it side by side, I really like Mint!!!!!! I might even install it on my laptop now lol


----------



## scgeek12

I see why everyone says to use Linux ? 225k PPD gain and that's so-so WUs lol


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> woohoo fan speed and overclocking enabled, and I'm on the right driver.... Time to fold!!! I just installed this on the entire extra drive I had so my 980ti computer is only Linux mint now lol, going to do the Titan computer tomorrow night but instead do it side by side, I really like Mint!!!!!! I might even install it on my laptop now lol


That's what I did. I'm no longer a victim of MIcrosoft's "upgrade now!" BS. And Mint is faster in a lot of ways. I do run dual-boot on all my folding rigs to allow for tweaking the cards.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Hmm, weird that its at ATX form factor z97 chipset and they didn't go with 2 pcie gen3 slots. Not much you can do I guess. Keep an eye on PPD, and see if the gpu running directly from the cpu is consistenly higher. If its a big difference it may be worth swapping in a different mobo.
> 
> For the Forum Folding War I ran one of my 970's on an old lga775 setup which was pcie gen2 x16 and I lost about 10% PPD compared to pcie gen3 x8 **however some of that could also be attributed to the core2duo cpu vs i5 in my other rig**


Been watching them for a few hours now and they seem to be pretty close , the X16 card is slightly overclocked and the X4 is not (for now) and the X4 card hasn't been more then 40k PPD behind so far


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like the placemarkers on the TC site are out of whack, states I'm in 5th when I'm really in 2nd


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looks like the placemarkers on the TC site are out of whack, states I'm in 5th when I'm really in 2nd


Meh....We can see that you are second and are blazing a path to 1st........Let's do this Mr Baggins







Warp 4.7 or bust


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd like to push it to 4.7, but so far sitting pretty at 4.536 (might tweak some more tonight though)


----------



## 4thKor

Been bumping up my KPE. Currently at 1547 on stock cooler, volts, and BIOS. Increased Power Limit to 125. Temps are fine at 55. Can't wait to put it under water!


----------



## bigblock990

So about a month ago we were discussing bios mods, and power limit "hard mod". I was playing around with one of my 970's in windows today and thought I would screenshot some proof of the nvidia hardware power limit in action. I have this gpu flashed with a modded bios, the TDP is set for 250w, 100% power is 209w with 120% power 250w. I set power tgt to 120% and while running unigen heaven it was using between 63-65% TDP however the whole time its being throttled by power limit. 65% of 250w is 163w which is well below both the 100% power target, let alone 120%. So there you have it, hardware power limit. @4thKor isn't crazy after all for doing the hard mod (I knew you weren't crazy







)


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> So about a month ago we were discussing bios mods, and power limit "hard mod". I was playing around with one of my 970's in windows today and thought I would screenshot some proof of the nvidia hardware power limit in action. I have this gpu flashed with a modded bios, the TDP is set for 250w, 100% power is 209w with 120% power 250w. I set power tgt to 120% and while running unigen heaven it was using between 63-65% TDP however the whole time its being throttled by power limit. 65% of 250w is 163w which is well below both the 100% power target, let alone 120%. So there you have it, hardware power limit. @4thKor isn't crazy after all for doing the hard mod (I knew you weren't crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


But I am crazy....


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Just a heads up for all the AMD folders (@stickg1
> , @notyettoday
> , @Simmons572
> , @superericla
> , @msgclb
> , @JayKthnx
> , @josephimports
> , @u3b3rg33k
> , @repo_man
> ). I loaded up the Crimson 16.3.2 drivers on my TC rig, and so far (4 units in) I am seeing a massive gain. It looks like my PPD has gone up an average of 25% on every WU I've folded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently folding a p11403 for 362k PPD. I have previously folded 9 p11403 WUs, that averaged 307k PPD.


Nice, that good to hear.









So every one doing well?

I know I may go a bit crazy with manual updating clients and servers....stupid WSUS main server is down for one of the servers. O weeeee


----------



## 4thKor

@lanofsong and I are doing very well! Locked horn-to-horn for first place in GPU-L (and I shouldn't be speaking for him. He may be chewing his nails to the bone and pulling his hair out in complete frustration and despair over the possibility of conceding his throne!).


----------



## scgeek12

anyone know how to install linux mint with USB 3.0 keyboard? i have no USB 2.0 slots on my board at all, my mouse is working but not the keyboard









edit- nevermind, just remembered my keyboard has a bios switch







got it working


----------



## Tex1954

Anyone know how to see stats on individual computers so we can tell which ones produce what with a given hardware setup?

The WU's seem to be all over the place even on the same hardware....


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Anyone know how to see stats on individual computers so we can tell which ones produce what with a given hardware setup?
> 
> The WU's seem to be all over the place even on the same hardware....


You can use HFM to monitor multiple clients. Best to run HFM on a windows machine, I use an old netbook.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1426334/guide-hfm-net-guide-for-use-with-dropbox-and-f-h-v7-optional-ftp-settings


----------



## scgeek12

Anyone had a gpu that refuses to fold before? One of my titans just keeps downloading WUs that say either 8 days or 10 days to complete, it does about .05% of that WU and sends it and downloads another, have tried removing the slots and redoing them several times and restarting my computer a few times, got it to actually do 1 WU earlier but as soon as that one was done it went back to the 8 day 10 day crap


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Anyone had a gpu that refuses to fold before? One of my titans just keeps downloading WUs that say either 8 days or 10 days to complete, it does about .05% of that WU and sends it and downloads another, have tried removing the slots and redoing them several times and restarting my computer a few times, got it to actually do 1 WU earlier but as soon as that one was done it went back to the 8 day 10 day crap


WU's normally start out showing a long return time if you haven't been completing any. And failures like that are normally due to unstable clocks.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Anyone had a gpu that refuses to fold before? One of my titans just keeps downloading WUs that say either 8 days or 10 days to complete, it does about .05% of that WU and sends it and downloads another, have tried removing the slots and redoing them several times and restarting my computer a few times, got it to actually do 1 WU earlier but as soon as that one was done it went back to the 8 day 10 day crap


Are these folding in Linux? If so, whatever your max OC in Windows was, you may need to back it off a little - I say start by lowering it by 50Mhz and work from there. I have found that when folding, my max OC in Windows is anywhere from 20 to 50Mhz higher than it would be in Linux depending on WU.


----------



## scgeek12

I don't have it overclocked at all right now







heck it o it shows its using 435mhz, going to try Windows real quick and see what happens


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> I don't have it overclocked at all right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck it o it shows its using 435mhz, going to try Windows real quick and see what happens


That is because it has crashed....Restart the computer and fold at base clock speed.


----------



## scgeek12

Will try again at base clocks in a little, loaded into Windows to see what happened and it's in the middle of WUs ? Maybe I forgot let them finish before going to Linux?  going to let these finish then back to Linux


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Will try again at base clocks in a little, loaded into Windows to see what happened and it's in the middle of WUs ? Maybe I forgot let them finish before going to Linux?  *going to let these finish then back to Linux*


Try folding a unit or two at base clocks when you go back to Linux just to make sure all is ok, then I would go right to 1450Mhz and see what happens.


----------



## scgeek12

Will do, I'll report back when she's in Linux


----------



## Klue22

For folding a good rule of thumb is: Max Gaming OC - 20Mhz = Folding OC
...at least for Nvidia.

If you check your log you can sort by errors too. Let us know what it says, although lanofsong is right and if it crashes immediately after initializing the core then your card is way too unstable.

Also. In linux you don't have that 110% power target (unless you go command-line or custom bios). Just something to consider when doing OCs. You'll know your hitting your power target if your clocks drop below their max but don't drop to 2D clocks while folding.


----------



## scgeek12

Ok back in Linux with stock clock, up and running. Well, I didn't have any overclock on it when it was crashing earlier, maybe because it had pending WUs on Windows? It's the one wth my TC passkey


----------



## scgeek12

Added +50 core will let it run for a bit and see what happens , it's at 1404 now, but when watching it in nvidia X server it constant goes jumps between 1379 and 1404 while hitting random speeds I between? I know in Windows when j set it to 1500 it just stays there 99% of the time, is this normal? I only have 1 card overclocked as I haven't figured out how to add a second device to my xorg.conf file to add coolbits it yet, baby steps lol


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Added +50 core will let it run for a bit and see what happens , it's at 1404 now, but when watching it in nvidia X server it constant goes jumps between 1379 and 1404 while hitting random speeds I between? I know in Windows when j set it to 1500 it just stays there 99% of the time, is this normal? I only have 1 card overclocked as I haven't figured out how to add a second device to my xorg.conf file to add coolbits it yet, baby steps lol


You need to increase the power limit in the BIOS. And I have no idea how to do that on your card.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, sounds like the card is hitting a power wall. I say go hit up Mr. Dark to edit your BIOS. Hear that peep knows what they are doing when editing those.


----------



## scgeek12

Hmm. It even does the jumping thing with 0 overclock? If I do get a custom bios for the cards and I flash them in Windows will it stay in Linux? They are not side by side on the same drive different orations but different drives completely..?


----------



## 4thKor

It'll stay. The BIOS is on the card just like the BIOS on a mobo.


----------



## scgeek12

Well just out of curiosity I formatted the ssd and reinstalled Linux, got it back up and running again and I found a sweet spot, it doesn't start to jump up and down until 1401 now so I set it at 1392, same PPD I was getting in Windows but a much lower clock so with a bios flash I think this thing will be crazy







lol I did have +62Mv to get 1500 in Windows and no overvoltage in Linux so 1392 isn't to bad I guess..... Now I just need to figure out how to get the second card to show up in xorg.conf so I can add coolbits lol, would a headless dummy plug work? I tried plugging my second monitor into that card and it still doesn't show


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Well just out of curiosity I formatted the ssd and reinstalled Linux, got it back up and running again and I found a sweet spot, it doesn't start to jump up and down until 1401 now so I set it at 1392, same PPD I was getting in Windows but a much lower clock so with a bios flash I think this thing will be crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I did have +62Mv to get 1500 in Windows and no overvoltage in Linux so 1392 isn't to bad I guess..... Now I just need to figure out how to get the second card to show up in xorg.conf so I can add coolbits lol, would a headless dummy plug work? I tried plugging my second monitor into that card and it still doesn't show


It's a little bit of a task, but here's a thread that explains how to get control of both cards in X-Control:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide

I haven't done this yet. I'm lazy. It's much easier to mod the BIOS of one card to clock to where you want it. And I never run identical cards. Then you can mess with the card in the #1 slot in X-Control.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> It's a little bit of a task, but here's a thread that explains how to get control of both cards in X-Control:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide
> 
> I haven't done this yet. I'm lazy. It's much easier to mod the BIOS of one card to clock to where you want it. And I never run identical cards. Then you can mess with the card in the #1 slot in X-Control.


Thanks! Will try this tomorrow!


----------



## Klue22

Core dropping below max is the card throttling to maintain power limit. It's also been my experience that this can adversely affect stability. If you upload your BIOS here I can take a stab at editing it for you. Use Maxwell BIOS tweaker (from Windows).


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Core dropping below max is the card throttling to maintain power limit. It's also been my experience that this can adversely affect stability. If you upload your BIOS here I can take a stab at editing it for you. Use Maxwell BIOS tweaker (from Windows).


Your too modest! The BIOS mod you did for me is fantastic! I use it for a "road map" to mod others as well.


----------



## Tex1954

Welp, I filled out the form and past the 14 day probation... Guess I am in now?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Your too modest! The BIOS mod you did for me is fantastic! I use it for a "road map" to mod others as well.


Glad I could be of such help! I remain modest though in case your someone's card ever blows up as a result of my advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Welp, I filled out the form and past the 14 day probation... Guess I am in now?


Hi who are you?


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Well team. I may be out of the farm folding. Had 4 rigs running 24/7 using old pc parts. Time to get those sold and out of the house. Hope to make enough to get 1 or 2 video cards to fold with to get the same out put but I doubt that will happen as the price of these old rigs will not fetch a good price. SMH I just need new hardware and not having any income kills me. Been folding since '08 for OCN and hope to have at least 2 cards on 1 rig still producing for the team. I will try but all is good.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Klue22

So more like a folding garden now?









Well another piece of hardware died for the sake of folding yesterday. My 3k Scythe Ultra Kaze seized up so hard it won't even make a half a rotation if I flick it with my finger. Sometimes I think about all the hardware I've killed over the years...RIP.

Also those of you in the GPU-L ought to be happy to hear that my power flickered so my TC rig tried to reboot into windoze while I was away.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Also those of you in the GPU-L ought to be happy to hear that my power flickered so my TC rig tried to reboot into windoze while I was away.


No offense, but you've been the least of my worries.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> No offense, but you've been the least of my worries.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> No offense, but you've been the least of my worries.


Guess who's out of the 24/7 club? And since I'm a mod I could actually ban you from the thread.









I blame my internet. 30mb WUs can take up to 10 minutes to download on a typical day and 20 if other people are watching netflix. That and my inability to babysit my farm.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*


You crack me up @lanofsong. Now go wring your hands and pace back and forth frettin' about whether I'm gonna' beat you. And I will ya know.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Guess who's out of the 24/7 club? And since I'm a mod I could actually ban you from the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I blame my internet. 30mb WUs can take up to 10 minutes to download on a typical day and 20 if other people are watching netflix. That and my inability to babysit my farm*.


Based on this, I agree with @4thKor - no worries here......................4th place for Klue22 next month


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Guess who's out of the 24/7 club? And since I'm a mod I could actually ban you from the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was responding in complete honesty. PLEASE DON'T BAN ME!


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Based on this, I agree with @4thKor - no worries here......................4th place for Klue22 next month


Who you have picked for the #3 spot?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Who you have picked for the #3 spot?


Kingpins for 2nd and 3rd place







I will leave you guys scrap it out








I think @hertz9753 may beat out Klue22 for 4th spot due to stability and faster upload times


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> So more like a folding garden now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well another piece of hardware died for the sake of folding yesterday. My 3k Scythe Ultra Kaze seized up so hard it won't even make a half a rotation if I flick it with my finger. Sometimes I think about all the hardware I've killed over the years...RIP.
> 
> Also those of you in the GPU-L ought to be happy to hear that my power flickered so my TC rig tried to reboot into windoze while I was away.


Yeah a window planter more like it lol I will lose the C2Q X6700 with the GTX 555 Delloem and the Asus 5PLK C2D E2200 with the GTS 450. I hope some one gets these so I can try and buy 2 GTX 950 or 960 cards to place in one rig. The i3-2120 with the GTX 750 (Not a ti ) will be my main rig to game and research with. The Alienware 14 R2 will go up for sale also. Looks like brand new (Used usb keyboard and mouse). It is a nice lap top just my vision is so bad I can not use it and plugging a 27in tv in HDMI was to much of a hassle when going mobile.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Klue22

There is a good chance I'm changing living arrangements soon so I may be able to give you guys a run for your money in May. We'll see though.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> There is a good chance I'm changing living arrangements soon so I may be able to give you guys a run for your money in May. We'll see though.


This is what I like to hear - TC folders willing to go the extra mile to try to make it to the top spot







; @4thKor and @bigblock990 went all out and got some Kingpins









Unfortunately for all you guys, this will not be enough but it pleases me that you try


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Kingpins for 2nd and 3rd place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave you guys scrap it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think @hertz9753 may beat out Klue22 for 4th spot due to stability and faster upload times


I'll give you a good deal on my second KPE, then we can be like the three musketeers


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I'll give you a good deal on my second KPE, then we can be like the three musketeers


I have just enough GPU's at the moment - tempting though


----------



## bigblock990

For the record, I already had the pair of KPE's way before I even started TC folding


----------



## Klue22

I'm actually out of PCIe slots.








I'd have to buy new CPUs if I wanted to expand my farm so luckily I haven't been _too_ tempted to buy new hardware of late myself. Though if I really wanted I could take the 680 out of my sig-rig, but that would involve taking apart a water loop which is a huge pain.


----------



## 4thKor

Loading Mint on a EVGA Stinger is a pain! Won't get past the lack of video drivers no matter what I do. :thumb:Finally set video to IGPX and did it that way. Card was still detected so loading "junk" drivers now. Hopefully on shutdown I can swap the cable back to the KPE and be back in business.


----------



## hertz9753

4th place in GPU-L.


----------



## Klue22

Summer is here. My 970s miss their doghouse.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Summer is here. My 970s miss their doghouse.


I forgot you had a rig in the doghouse. That's something I would come up with! Missouri people have a "do whatever it takes" attitude that's second to none!


----------



## scgeek12

Guess my reloading Linux didn't fix the gpu







failing WUs left and right, haven't checked the log but I will next time it does it, thinking either the GPU is during or the PSU? Gpu makes more sense since the other Titan is trucking along perfectly







I do have a spare corsair 1000watt, might plug it all into that tomorrow and see what happens

Edit- tried it in Windows also, same issue


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Guess my reloading Linux didn't fix the gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> failing WUs left and right, haven't checked the log but I will next time it does it, thinking either the GPU is during or the PSU? Gpu makes more sense since the other Titan is trucking along perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a spare corsair 1000watt, might plug it all into that tomorrow and see what happens
> 
> Edit- tried it in Windows also, same issue


Have you tried re-flashing the BIOS to stock? One of my best cards "died" (I killed it) but I re-flashed to stock BIOS and she was good to go. Now she's running a modded BIOS that she's MUCH happier with.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> So more like a folding garden now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well another piece of hardware died for the sake of folding yesterday. My 3k Scythe Ultra Kaze seized up so hard it won't even make a half a rotation if I flick it with my finger. Sometimes I think about all the hardware I've killed over the years...RIP.
> 
> Also those of you in the GPU-L ought to be happy to hear that my power flickered so my TC rig tried to reboot into windoze while I was away.


It least it was a fan. I got a OG Titan on my kill record.







Thankfully it was still under warranty.


----------



## 4thKor

I've been lucky I guess. Lost a fan or two (which is why I run push/pull) but never a card. I've borked 'em a few times (6 or7?) but have always figured out a way to re-flash the BIOS and go again. I know three different methods for un-borking a bad BIOS flash.


----------



## Ithanul

Nice, useful skill for sure.

Though, I thought I had a dead eLoop fan, luck it was just the 4pin cable being a piece of crap. Sure don't want a dead 30 dollar fan. Took long enough to import the blasted things.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Have you tried re-flashing the BIOS to stock? One of my best cards "died" (I killed it) but I re-flashed to stock BIOS and she was good to go. Now she's running a modded BIOS that she's MUCH happier with.


I never flashed a different bios onto it (not yet anyway lol) going to try the extra PSU in the morning when I get off work and if that doesn't fix it Ill run some GPU stress tests and see if it fails... if it does its coming out and going back to EVGA lol I have only had it for a few months, like 5 at most







, the PSU on the other hand was the only thing I carried over from my last build and it is 3-4 years old I think (coolmax 1600W) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G2HZ2590&cm_re=coolmax-_-17-159-158-_-Product


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Nice, useful skill for sure.
> 
> Though, I thought I had a dead eLoop fan, luck it was just the 4pin cable being a piece of crap. Sure don't want a dead 30 dollar fan. Took long enough to import the blasted things.


I've never been able to let loose with 30 bucks for a fan. I've been getting Corsair High Performance two-packs for about 20 bucks. They do a fine job. At least better than the dollar two-ninety eight "el cheapos" I used to get.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've never been able to let loose with 30 bucks for a fan. I've been getting Corsair High Performance two-packs for about 20 bucks. They do a fine job. At least better than the dollar two-ninety eight "el cheapos" I used to get.


Corsair is alright, but I actually can't stand the noise they make which is something considering my hearing a bit shot from being near aircraft engines for six years when I was full time active duty.

Plus, I got spoil on GTs. Still got around 9 or 12 GTs. Love them to death. The eLoops are nice to, only have six of those though. Basically how I rank them, GT > eLoop > Corsair.

In total I have about 20 fans. Some running in the rigs, others just laying about.

Heck, I got a old XSPC Rasa 360 kit laying around here somewhere.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Corsair is alright, but I actually can't stand the noise they make which is something considering my hearing a bit shot from being near aircraft engines for six years when I was full time active duty.
> 
> Plus, I got spoil on GTs. Still got around 9 or 12 GTs. Love them to death. The eLoops are nice to, only have six of those though. Basically how I rank them, GT > eLoop > Corsair.
> 
> In total I have about 20 fans. Some running in the rigs, others just laying about.
> 
> Heck, I got a old XSPC Rasa 360 kit laying around here somewhere.


TWENTY! Is that all? I'm running more than fifty in nine rigs. I can actually tell when somethings wrong because the tempo of the background hum changes.


----------



## Ithanul

I don't have room for that many. Would love to have more computer goodness, but working on a CS degree and hope to get a job a year or two down the road. After that, I will worry about getting a house for myself. I'm lucky enough my parents endure my two rigs atm.


----------



## scgeek12

I just put 5 coolermaster jetflo 120s in my aircooled rig, LOVE them!! they move some air


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> It least it was a fan. I got a OG Titan on my kill record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully it was still under warranty.


My official kill list from what I can remember:
2x GTX 285s (both died together, EVGA was awesome with the RMA)
1x GTX 680 (Again, EVGA = Awesome)
1x GTX 560 (MSI, baking didn't help)
1x GTX 465 (flashed to 470, died few months later, revived with baking, died again, revived, died again...zombie card)
2x 9800GX2s (Suckers were cheap and ran at 100c for months when folding, not really surprising)
1x Intel W3520 (i7 920 Xeon equivalent, significantly degraded after I got jealous on the OC and put over 1.4 through the QPI for several months of folding)
Numerous fans (some dead, some just got loud)
MCP355 (died in my 4p rig, water boiled in the blocks while it was folding which sprang a leak)
MCP655 (ceramic rotor bearing wore down resulting in the rotor rubbing the housing)

tl;dr, folding is hard on hardware.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've never been able to let loose with 30 bucks for a fan. I've been getting Corsair High Performance two-packs for about 20 bucks. They do a fine job. At least better than the dollar two-ninety eight "el cheapos" I used to get.


Only time I've ever spent over $20 is for my 120mm 250cfm delta which I honestly got just for kicks. The thing is pretty much like a leaf blower, and sounds like a jet engine starting. Takes a good 10 seconds or so to reach full speed when it comes on. Too big for most fan controllers at 50w.


----------



## scgeek12

Hmmmmmm I decided to run furmark with everything hooked up normal and no overclock to see what happens, my crappy second monitor (old dell) screen turned grey within 20 seconds and it was extremely choppy before it did, as soon as it went grey the furmark image was perfect, unplugged it and looked at the cable, 1 bent pin (hard to tell from the photo but middle row 3rd one down) so I booted it back into Linux and am folding righ now with it clocked at 1450, it isn't jumping around anymore seems steady, need a few hours to confirm but I might be lucky and all my problems are a bad cable lol (the problems started when I was trying to overclock the second gpu in Linux and tried plugging the second monitor into the bottom gpu to see if xorg.conf would pick it up) 

Edit- pushed pin, not bent


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Hmmmmmm I decided to run furmark with everything hooked up normal and no overclock to see what happens, my crappy second monitor (old dell) screen turned grey within 20 seconds and it was extremely choppy before it did, as soon as it went grey the furmark image was perfect, unplugged it and looked at the cable, 1 bent pin (hard to tell from the photo but middle row 3rd one down) so I booted it back into Linux and am folding righ now with it clocked at 1450, it isn't jumping around anymore seems steady, need a few hours to confirm but I might be lucky and all my problems are a bad cable lol (the problems started when I was trying to overclock the second gpu in Linux and tried plugging the second monitor into the bottom gpu to see if xorg.conf would pick it up)
> 
> Edit- pushed pin, not bent


Glad you found the problem! I shall add that to my troubleshooting list.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Hi who are you?


Uhh, I am ME from the OCN BOINC team... been there for years and years...


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> *I'm actually out of PCIe slots.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to buy new CPUs if I wanted to expand my farm so luckily I haven't been _too_ tempted to buy new hardware of late myself. Though if I really wanted I could take the 680 out of my sig-rig, but that would involve taking apart a water loop which is a huge pain.


i used to know what that felt like:


----------



## Klue22

We can't all have expensive motherboards!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Question for the multi gpu folders. Do you still have to run a dummy plug on the second or third cards or will the new folding client make them work with the primary gpu only? Been wanting to get this figured out before I purchase 2 or 3 more cards to fill slots with. I am running Windows 10 on all my rigs.









Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Klue22

No dummy plugs needed at least for linux. Just a modified xorg.conf file. Which is basically the virtual equivalent of a dummy plug.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> No dummy plugs needed at least for linux. Just a modified xorg.conf file. Which is basically the virtual equivalent of a dummy plug.


Yeah ...sorry I also was supposed to put in Windows 10 lol My bad. All 4 farm rigs run Windows 10 right now. I am trying to sell 2 of the rigs to get some new cards to fold with and have 2 good cards per rig with 2 rigs. smh I know brain fizzle at my old age trying to keep up with the young guns.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....

I will edit the original.


----------



## Klue22

Do you have a classified ad posted here on OCN? If so post the link!


----------



## bigblock990

Haven't folded in windows for a long time, but fairly certain no dummy plugs needed for multi gpu's. @hertz9753 is the expert windows guy, he should know for sure.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Do you have a classified ad posted here on OCN? If so post the link!


No post. Just selling local or family. Selling the Soprano rig C2Q X6700 Asus Commando motherboard 8G DDRII PC-6400 Gtx 555 oem with Winows 10 installed. Then an old Asus 5PLK board Pentium E2000 with the GTS 450 and Windows 10. These older rigs have been folding for years and time to upgrade. I purchased a Dell Optiplex 790 with the i3-2120 cpu and have slowly but surely upgraded it with the 8G Gskill Aegis memory and GTX 750 card with a Mushkin 240G SSD. This thing is fun and fast. I am trying to get the i5-2400-2500 cpu or i7-2600 cpu and one more card for the second slot. I was surprised at the performance and game fun once I started playing with it instead of letting it just fold. It was the best $150.00 usd I have spent in a long time lol

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> Question for the multi gpu folders. Do you still have to run a dummy plug on the second or third cards or will the new folding client make them work with the primary gpu only? Been wanting to get this figured out before I purchase 2 or 3 more cards to fill slots with. I am running Windows 10 on all my rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


No dummy plugs for Win 7. I pulled a GTX 980 and put in a GTX 950 and the rig got kind of confused.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No dummy plugs for Win 7. I pulled a GTX 980 and put in a GTX 950 and the rig got kind of confused.


Thanks for clarification. How do the GTX 950 cards perform compared to the GTX 750/ 750ti cards?

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No dummy plugs for Win 7. I pulled a GTX 980 and put in a GTX 950 and the rig got kind of confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarification. How do the GTX 950 cards perform compared to the GTX 750/ 750ti cards?
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....
Click to expand...

I get about 120k PPD. I would skip the 950 and go up to the 960 though. 150-160k PPD.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No dummy plugs for Win 7. I pulled a GTX 980 and put in a GTX 950 and the rig got kind of confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarification. How do the GTX 950 cards perform compared to the GTX 750/ 750ti cards?
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....
Click to expand...

My 950 was doing ~150k+ consistently when I wasn't having any problems. My 950 was doing so well, the other TC guys thought I was cheating.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> There's no way a 950 does almost 170k PPD per day. My 960's barely do that.


Daily production is all a single 950 @1543MHz


----------



## 4thKor

This was before I figured out how to overclock these things. They are indeed capable of 150+k PPD, depending on the WU. Mine is still clocked at 1568 and occasionaly draws units with 170+k PPD. Wish I could get them on all my cards all the time!


----------



## hertz9753

That's like a Chihuahua fighting a Pomeranian and a Yorkshire Terrier is the ref.


----------



## PR-Imagery

And I think like 125w total system power with a 2600k, 16gb ram, 2 ssds, 4 hdds


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> And I think like 125w total system power with a 2600k, 16gb ram, 2 ssds, 4 hdds


I ran two 2600k systems for a long time. Power draw at the wall is around 200w if you have them OCed to the mid 4ghz range.


----------



## PR-Imagery

gpu folding only


----------



## DarthBaggins

i7 racing is my domain







lol


----------



## scgeek12

wooohooo finally figured out how to overclock and gain fan control on my second GPU in linux! lol







bought a pair of dummy plugs on ebay lol, put them in and created a new xorg.conf file, good to go


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> wooohooo finally figured out how to overclock and gain fan control on my second GPU in linux! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a pair of dummy plugs on ebay lol, put them in and created a new xorg.conf file, good to go


I know a guy that has dummy plugs. It's a DVI to VGA adapter with 3 resistors and I think he used 100 Ohm from Radio Shack.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

There is a page on OCN on how to make them. I learned from it years ago. http://www.overclock.net/t/384733/the-30-second-dummy-plug/0_30 this should help save a few $$$. There may be another some where.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I know a guy that has dummy plugs. It's a DVI to VGA adapter with 3 resistors and I think he used 100 Ohm from Radio Shack.


I just bought a 2 pack (one for each rig) for $10 each, not to bad it emulates a 1080P monitor via HDMI, works perfect so im happy


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This was before I figured out how to overclock these things.


STILL figuring out how to clock these things!


----------



## jagz

Is this a signature of a driver crash these days? I remember what they looked like in the past, but it's been years since I folded.



Also, Can I not have it roll at 99% 100% of the time? The alternating usage is odd, I don't remember if it did or did not do that in the past.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> wooohooo finally figured out how to overclock and gain fan control on my second GPU in linux! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a pair of dummy plugs on ebay lol, put them in and created a new xorg.conf file, good to go


I was admiring your PPD as you absolutely blew by me, Nice job. You cray!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Is this a signature of a driver crash these days? I remember what they looked like in the past, but it's been years since I folded.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Can I not have it roll at 99% 100% of the time? The alternating usage is odd, I don't remember if it did or did not do that in the past.


The dips in usage are checkpoints, and that is normal behavior for these WUs.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I was admiring your PPD as you absolutely blew by me, Nice job. You cray!










thanks







I have only been running 1 of my 3 rigs the past 2 weeks also lol, just started up my second one again (2 Titan X) been struggling to get it going in linux







think I finally have everything right tho.... should be pushing 3.5M PPD within a month if this works and I can get my 3rd one going again


----------



## bigblock990

90-95% usage is normal for windows. If you switch to linux you will see 97-99%


----------



## Klue22

Congrats to @4thKor and @lanofsong for becoming silly folding editors!


----------



## scgeek12

Congrats!


----------



## 4thKor

Thanks guys!


----------



## Klue22

@4thKor, are you still using that modified BIOS I gave you? What sort of temps do you get while folding, and what sort of cooling are you using?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> @4thKor, are you still using that modified BIOS I gave you? What sort of temps do you get while folding, and what sort of cooling are you using?


I'm kinda' sorta' but not really using your BIOS. In messing with the KPE (flashed it at least a couple'a dozen times) I discovered a few things that allowed me to get my card up to the 1568mhz I'm running now. Temps stay in the mid to high 30's with an occasional foray into the low 40's with a TT-360 and six Corsair HP-120's in push/pull. I also have the thing in front of a 5000 BTU AC with the side panel off, set at about 68°.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm kinda' sorta' but not really using your BIOS. In messing with the KPE (flashed it at least a couple'a dozen times) I discovered a few things that allowed me to get my card up to the 1568mhz I'm running now. Temps stay in the mid to high 30's with an occasional foray into the low 40's with a TT-360 and six Corsair HP-120's in push/pull. I also have the thing in front of a 5000 BTU AC with the side panel off, set at about 68°.


Only card in that system? I'm running two 980s on the same loop with two 360 rads and I'm seeing about 50C for both cards. I am running only the 1450rpm Scythe GTs in push only though.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm kinda' sorta' but not really using your BIOS. In messing with the KPE (flashed it at least a couple'a dozen times) I discovered a few things that allowed me to get my card up to the 1568mhz I'm running now. Temps stay in the mid to high 30's with an occasional foray into the low 40's with a TT-360 and six Corsair HP-120's in push/pull. I also have the thing in front of a 5000 BTU AC with the side panel off, set at about 68°.


Jeez with all that fancy cooling, I figured you would have much better temps.

I see 40-44° C with stock air cooler on my KPE. Fans set to 75% manual.

Edit: With gelid gc-extreme TIM


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Jeez with all that fancy cooling, I figured you would have much better temps.
> 
> I see 40-44° C with stock air cooler on my KPE. Fans set to 75% manual.
> 
> Edit: With gelid gc-extreme TIM


Doesn't the kingpin have a all copper, heat pipe cooler on it? 4thkor is also probably running a million volts trying to win the GPU-L category.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Jeez with all that fancy cooling, I figured you would have much better temps.
> 
> I see 40-44° C with stock air cooler on my KPE. Fans set to 75% manual.
> 
> Edit: With gelid gc-extreme TIM


WOW! The stock cooler on my KPE with stock TIM was running high 50's! At 100% fans!

I'm using MX-4. Need to get me some GC-Extreme.


----------



## bigblock990

The 980ti KPE is full copper, the 980 is same material as normal ACX.

4thkor is stuck at stock voltage until his EVBot shows up. (unless he switched back to windows)


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Doesn't the kingpin have a all copper, heat pipe cooler on it? 4thkor is also probably running a million volts trying to win the GPU-L category.


The 980 KPE cooler doesn't appear to be copper. At least I don't think mine is. It's silver. As far as volts I have discovered that 1.3 in BIOS actually only delivers about 1.14 or so to the chip. On my TC card I have increased the voltage to 3.25 on the upper end.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> The 980 KPE cooler doesn't appear to be copper. At least I don't think mine is. It's silver. As far as volts I have discovered that 1.3 in BIOS actually only delivers about 1.14 or so to the chip. On my TC card I have increased the voltage to 3.25 on the upper end.


That's weird. What 980 do you have? On mine it caps out at 1.275, which probably also explains the temperature difference.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> The 980ti KPE is full copper, the 980 is same material as normal ACX.
> 
> 4thkor is stuck at stock voltage until his EVBot shows up. (unless he switched back to windows)


It'll be here tomorrow!







And I just say NO! to Windoze.


----------



## lanofsong

To all you wanna be GPU-L "hopefuls" No, no, no, my TC 980 is not for sale








At the very core of my MSI 980 4G, beats a warriors heart









Bring it on - Let's do this


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> To all you wanna be GPU-L "hopefuls" No, no, no, my TC 980 is not for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the very core of my MSI 980 4G, beats a warriors heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on - Let's do this


And who's in first?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Jeez with all that fancy cooling, I figured you would have much better temps.
> 
> I see 40-44° C with stock air cooler on my KPE. Fans set to 75% manual.
> 
> Edit: With gelid gc-extreme TIM


Hmmm, not bad temps.

Then again, my two Tis push some serious heat. Glad they are under water, though they hit 45C if I have both folding.

Probably have better cooling if I could find a 200mm fan that could go faster than 800rpm. Or so crap it and rig up a bracket for four smaller fans to smack on that rad.









On other note. I'm tired, had busy day and tomorrow going to be busy again. Just hope there not going to be so many peeps to do accounts for tomorrow. Though, already had some having issues with exchange.







Seriously, you get a whole new meaning with Windows problems when you have to deal with a exchange mail server. Though, currently Microsoft can go shove their April updates where the sun don't shine.







....stupid things breaking stuff.... Just thankful the clients are all the same W7 build. Makes it easy to fix them.


----------



## Klue22

Only a little over 21k separate first through 4th place in the GPU-L category.


----------



## 4thKor

Are you gonna' stay in the race this month?


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, not bad temps.
> 
> Then again, my two Tis push some serious heat. Glad they are under water, though they hit 45C if I have both folding.
> 
> Probably have better cooling if I could find a 200mm fan that could go faster than 800rpm. Or so crap it and rig up a bracket for four smaller fans to smack on that rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other note. I'm tired, had busy day and tomorrow going to be busy again. Just hope there not going to be so many peeps to do accounts for tomorrow. Though, already had some having issues with exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you get a whole new meaning with Windows problems when you have to deal with a exchange mail server. Though, currently Microsoft can go shove their April updates where the sun don't shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stupid things breaking stuff.... Just thankful the clients are all the same W7 build. Makes it easy to fix them.


http://www.alliedelec.com/ebm-papst-s2d200-bh18-01/70246158/

there ya go! and the price is unbeatable! lol 200mm fan at 2900rpms!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> http://www.alliedelec.com/ebm-papst-s2d200-bh18-01/70246158/
> 
> there ya go! and the price is unbeatable! lol 200mm fan at 2900rpms!


That an AC fan, that wont fit in my case.







Though, that would be badarse if it did. Probably could cool the crud out of my Tis then.


----------



## Tex1954

This should cool your stuff fine...


----------



## Ithanul

I actually seen one of those up close. Though that was in Travis AFB's museum. Pretty crazy, I sure would not want to change ignition plugs on that thing.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> This should cool your stuff fine...


What about noise pollution, let alone air pollution? asides from that, should work.


----------



## Panther Al

Heh... that engine reminds me of this pic of the P47's TurboSupercharger.


----------



## Klue22

Who's gonna crack first?!?!?!
Also...after moving my computer to a location with faster internet...


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> 
> 
> Who's gonna crack first?!?!?!
> Also...after moving my computer to a location with faster internet...


Good to see you in the race!


----------



## lanofsong

The crackin' will happen in this order:
1st out - @Klue22 .....like we did not know this









2nd out - @bigblock990.....too much power







, she's gonna blow.
3rd out - @4thKor internet/power issues









That just leaves me


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> The crackin' will happen in this order:
> 1st out - @Klue22 .....like we did not know this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd out - @bigblock990.....too much power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , she's gonna blow.
> 3rd out - @4thKor internet/power issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just leaves me


No "crackin"" on my part. Internet has been addressed with Cat-6 cables and a switch. No more wireless for me! And my TC rig is directly plugged in to the router, which I had AT&T tune for faster upload speeds (3.5 vs 2.5. You take what you can get). It's amazing what a phone call can accomplish. As for power, that's out of my control.

You WILL go down!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> No "crackin"" on my part. Internet has been addressed with Cat-6 cables and a switch. No more wireless for me! And my TC rig is directly plugged in to the router, which I had AT&T tune for faster upload speeds (3.5 vs 2.5. You take what you can get). It's amazing what a phone call can accomplish. As for power, that's out of my control.
> 
> You WILL go down!


Looks like you in 3rd atm, which may as well be last







- it's this kind of logic that gets me through the day


----------



## Ithanul

I know my probably be better if my rigs where not stuck on satellite with a 700+ ping rate.


----------



## Klue22

@lanofsong will probably crack first due to temperature issues because he's full of hot air.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> @lanofsong will probably crack first due to temperature issues because he's full of hot air.


----------



## scgeek12

BAH!!!! GPU-L is for girls! look at GPU-O and see whos champ! for right now anyway lol! And I am running my titans in windows 7 with stock bios
















edit- Windows 7 at borderline BSOD I should say! lol voltage slider maxed and 1574Mhz









Had to add a pair of 120mm fans to move some air over the cards lol


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> BAH!!!! GPU-L is for girls! look at GPU-O and see whos champ! for right now anyway lol! And I am running my titans in windows 7 with stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit- Windows 7 at borderline BSOD I should say! lol voltage slider maxed and 1574Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to add a pair of 120mm fans to move some air over the cards lol


Windows...
voltage slider...
stock bios...










This new guy tells a lot of good jokes!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> The crackin' will happen in this order:
> 1st out - @Klue22 .....like we did not know this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd out - @bigblock990.....too much power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , she's gonna blow.
> 3rd out - @4thKor internet/power issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just leaves me


You forgot to add "I hope".


----------



## scgeek12

Treating the Titans to some upgraded cooling







9x120 rad


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> @lanofsong will probably crack first due to temperature issues because he's full of hot air.


Boom - headshot









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> BAH!!!! GPU-L is for girls! look at GPU-O and see whos champ! for right now anyway lol! And I am running my titans in windows 7 with stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit- Windows 7 at borderline BSOD I should say! lol voltage slider maxed and 1574Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to add a pair of 120mm fans to move some air over the cards lol


Wow, here is little ole me







taking a few potshots here and there, and here comes this guy who goes and Nukes a whole category - Love it







. BTW, great start, your GPU is doing great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> You forgot to add "I hope".












I bet you hope


----------



## 4thKor

This is indeed what TC is all about. A little trash talkin' never hurt nobody!









And I hope EVERYBODY has a great month with no issues!









BTW, I'll soon shoot ahead of the rest of ya'. Figured out how to run two clients at once! PPD's are


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This is indeed what TC is all about. A little trash talkin' never hurt nobody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope EVERYBODY has a great month with no issues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW, I'll soon shoot ahead of the rest of ya'. Figured out how to run two clients at once! PPD's are*


----------



## hertz9753

That is @4thKor's way of saying something is messed up.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1168301/spoiler-biography-interview-on-zodac/0_20

That's the kind things we used to do for fun.


----------



## Klue22

Always trust hertz to pop in with some random comment.


----------



## hertz9753

Don't make me change your signature with Photoshop...


----------



## Klue22

The king is in 4th place!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> *The king* is in 4th place!


Recognized









BTW - just keeping it warm until you realize your station









Later - The King


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> The king is in 4th place!


You are clocked the highest, how come you're not in 1st?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> You are clocked the highest, how come you're not in 1st?


If I had to guess it would be because at the start of the month you guys dropped WUs first. Also I moved my computer the night before so more than likely the first WUs I dropped had less of a QRB bonus.

Edit: I love how this is the only competitive category in the TC. Reminds me of the old days when peeps raced 9800GX2s.


----------



## scgeek12

Finally got BSOD on the titans running 1574Mhz lol, down to 1550 they go









Still really happy with 1550 in lol stock bios, I have read on here somewhere that hydro copper edition cards are binned chips, I think it might be true lol


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> If I had to guess it would be because at the start of the month you guys dropped WUs first. Also I moved my computer the night before so more than likely the first WUs I dropped had less of a QRB bonus.
> 
> Edit: I love how this is the only competitive category in the TC. Reminds me of the old days when peeps raced 9800GX2s.


Ha ha, GPU-L should have its own thread for how much trash talking we all have been doing


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Ha ha, GPU-L should have its own thread for how much trash talking we all have been doing


With an honorary position to @scgeek12 who came in and smacked us all around







.

GPU-O and I7 are divisions with close races between the top 4 folders and AMD has an extremely close race between the top 2. Awesome stuff again this month.

lanofsong
The PPD Police - Your fearless leaders in Team Competition


----------



## scgeek12

UGH sorry to anyone in the AMD catergory (and everyone actually) I gave lanosong the wrong passkey for my AMD temp card... I gave him the passkey for my OCN account





















the AMD catergory is showing all 7 of my GPUS points not just the r9 280x







sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

edit- just realized my mistake (or had it pointed out to me anyway







) I used the same email account to request a passkey for the AMD card as my original passkey so when they emailed me that one I didn't even notice it was the same.....


----------



## lanofsong

Not to worry - stuff like happens often









Ok, I changed your passkey. Please start up your rigs and lets keep our fingers crossed that it works







. Hopefully I have not done anything wrong on my end.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Not to worry - stuff like happens often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I changed your passkey. Please start up your rigs and lets keep our fingers crossed that it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hopefully I have not done anything wrong on my end.


I get off work in 1 hour and will have them up and going when I get home, correct passkeys and all! no more 3M PPD AMD category


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> I get off work in 1 hour and will have them up and going when I get home, correct passkeys and all! no more 3M PPD AMD category


I started the month off using the wrong passkey on my TC rig several times.


----------



## scgeek12

Ok rigs are back up and running with the correct passkeys lol


----------



## bigblock990

Wouldn't complain if I got a whole bunch more of these units

654k PPD


----------



## DarthBaggins

5930k's gone plaid lol


----------



## Ithanul

LoL, I love that movie.









Seriously, where do you find these gifs at?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I use google and searched the phrase gone plaid gif


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup definitely gone Plaid on the 5930k lol:


----------



## Tex1954

Where do I go talk about problems & weird things about GTX 970 GPU's?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Where do I go talk about problems & weird things about GTX 970 GPU's?


There is a dedicated 970 thread if that what you looking for.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/24780_30#post_25137087

On other note. What everyones thought on the upcoming 1070 and 1080?
I may nab a 1070 to test for folding. I just hope the darn things are cracked up to be.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> There is a dedicated 970 thread if that what you looking for.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/24780_30#post_25137087
> 
> On other note. What everyones thought on the upcoming 1070 and 1080?
> I may nab a 1070 to test for folding. I just hope the darn things are cracked up to be.


I will definitely be grabbing a 1080 for benching and folding. Won't be paying $699 for the "founders edition", I'll pick up a custom one most likely from EVGA


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> There is a dedicated 970 thread if that what you looking for.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/24780_30#post_25137087
> 
> On other note. What everyones thought on the upcoming 1070 and 1080?
> I may nab a 1070 to test for folding. I just hope the darn things are cracked up to be.


If they really are as good as they look in grabbing 4 of them as soon as evga puts out hydro copper editions of a 1080 Ti lol


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> There is a dedicated 970 thread if that what you looking for.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/24780_30#post_25137087
> 
> On other note. What everyones thought on the upcoming 1070 and 1080?
> I may nab a 1070 to test for folding. I just hope the darn things are cracked up to be.


Updated firmware *SEEMS* to be running well... thanks for the help!

And for sure I see a GTX 1080 Founders Edition in my future...


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I'm not messing with the 1080. That price is cray, cray for a small die.









Maybe I sneak grab a 1070 when the custom boards come out and more solid info on them release. I get the funky feeling that something going to be a pain with these cards. I'm really leery when it comes to spending my money.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not messing with the 1080. That price is cray, cray for a small die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I sneak grab a 1070 when the custom boards come out and more solid info on them release. I get the funky feeling that something going to be a pain with these cards. I'm really leery when it comes to spending my money.


When it comes to folding most cards are ALWAYS funky upon release. Personally I'm planning on taking advantage in the crashing prices of maxwell cards.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> When it comes to folding most cards are ALWAYS funky upon release. Personally I'm planning on taking advantage in the crashing prices of maxwell cards.


In the 1080 unveiling news thread there were a bunch of people "I wouldn't pay more than $200 for a 980ti now"


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> In the 1080 unveiling news thread there were a bunch of people "I wouldn't pay more than $200 for a 980ti now"


Lmao, hell, if I saw one for that price I don't give a crud. I buy it.







They are still powerful cards in their own right. I'm still happy with my two since I bought them off a peep with the backplate and waterblocks for less than what they retailed. That was after I manage to sell my OG Titans that covered half the price of buying them. Hehe. So at most I only put in around 650 for them after you count the money I made back on my Titans.

Reason I consider the price on the 1080 cray, cray. My two Tis can hold pretty well until the prices on Pascal drop in a more favorable range.

Plus, I mostly use my cards for other things than gaming most of the time. I may some day say crap it and drop the money on a Quaddro and call it a day. Have yet to buy any of the new games so I'm not hurting at running any games when I do play some.

I tend to take the steady pace when upgrading. Keeps way more money in bank in the long run.

Though, I actually more interested in what AMD brings to the table. If it can fold good, I will glady go back to folding on a red card. I just hope when they drop Zen though that be a interesting CPU to tinker with.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> When it comes to folding most cards are ALWAYS funky upon release. *Personally I'm planning on taking advantage in the crashing prices of maxwell cards*.


I've been doing just that. Just picked up a brand new 980 Classy for under $500 with a "perfect" ASIC of 75. Working on clocking it now. So far she very responsive to folding in Windoze above 1560, which my KPE would never do. And she likes voltage, which the KPE hates. Mayhaps a new TC card?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Not folding for OCN, but Team hardware.no, although i have some questions from fellow folders!

What is your avg PPD with a 980 and a 980TI? Seems like 2x 980Ti + 2x 980 won`t produce more than 1.7-1.8 mill. With my third 980Ti we might manage to get 2.8 if the WUs are good.

Wondering what the Pascal cards will do in folding, kinda regretting me and my partens buying 2x 980Tis in Jan, but wellwell. ^^ They are happy with the cards, and that makes me happy. When they die we`ll just RMA them and get a 1080 or something (Norwegian law ftw!)


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Not folding for OCN, but Team hardware.no, although i have some questions from fellow folders!
> 
> What is your avg PPD with a 980 and a 980TI? Seems like 2x 980Ti + 2x 980 won`t produce more than 1.7-1.8 mill. With my third 980Ti we might manage to get 2.8 if the WUs are good.
> 
> Wondering what the Pascal cards will do in folding, kinda regretting me and my partens buying 2x 980Tis in Jan, but wellwell. ^^ They are happy with the cards, and that makes me happy. When they die we`ll just RMA them and get a 1080 or something (Norwegian law ftw!)


Hi GreedyMuffin,

I fold with 3 980's (1 part time) in Ubuntu running 346.xx drivers (1450Mhz, 1510Mhz, and 1570Mhz) and I am getting about 1.3m points per day. I would think that 2x980Ti and 2x980 would put out more than 2m PPD. What is your OS/drivers and clock speeds.

BTW - love the name


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Thanks! When I signed up for Xbox live a few years ago they give me this as a random nick, so I`ve kept it going. ^^

They are all on Win10 machines. Old drivers.







Haven`t been updated in ages. Enabled client-type advanced on all of them. The clockspeeds are 1500 on my rig, 1300 and 1350 on the other 980Tis, and about 1350 on both the 980 G1`s. They are all running stock except mine. They all have been running 1400, but due of me must keep tweaking them i keep them at stock.

My Ti is also part time, rest is on 24/7. Got a 3570K folding Nacl as well.


----------



## scgeek12

I fold 2 980Tis and in Windows 7 they got about 900K-1.1M PPD at 1400mhz , they are now running in Linux mint with 346.96 drivers and 1450mhz getting 1.2-1.5M


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Are you kidding me? Daym!

I don`t think Linux/Ubuntu is an option for the 980Tis as they are being used in my and my parents rig. But i could do that for the 980!

Do you have a basic link with how to get started?


----------



## bigblock990

Here is a good guide for setting up Linux. The guide is based off of ubuntu, but will work with most debian based distros.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide

My 7day avg is 501k with a single 980 @ 1506mhz running linux and 346.96 driver


----------



## hertz9753

It's my favorite.


----------



## DogeTactical

I just applied, I fold on my gaming rig when Im using it and my Optiplex gx270 folds 24/7


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DogeTactical*
> 
> I just applied, I fold on my gaming rig when Im using it and my Optiplex gx270 folds 24/7


Welcome!


----------



## DogeTactical




----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DogeTactical*
> 
> I just applied, I fold on my gaming rig when Im using it and my Optiplex gx270 folds 24/7


Another 24/7







Welcome.


----------



## Klue22

Anyone else's folding client throw errors on your display GPU if you switch to CLI for more than a couple minutes while folding?


----------



## lanofsong

Never noticed this. I could try this later on my Non TC rig


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Never noticed this. I could try this later on my Non TC rig


Better do it on the TC rig too just to be sure. Preferably at a high WU percentage. For science.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Better do it on the TC rig too just to be sure. Preferably at a high WU percentage. For science.


I think that you, @bigblock990 and @4thKor should switch back to folding in Windows


----------



## DarthBaggins

Back online with the main rig, don't know what is going on with the ISP lately. But we're back at 86-92kppd on the 5930k (seeing the 90-94k ppd proves I can obtain a 100k+ PPD on this chip)









Hoping to get my hands on a 6700k soon and will be pushing it over 5.0 on the clocks (need to strike fear in the hex/octa's with a 4c/8t chip again)


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Back online with the main rig, don't know what is going on with the ISP lately. But we're back at 86-92kppd on the 5930k (seeing the 90-94k ppd proves I can obtain a 100k+ PPD on this chip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get my hands on a 6700k soon and will be pushing it over 5.0 on the clocks (need to *strike fear in the hex/octa's with a 4c/8t chip again*)


My TC 980 strikes fear into all the other GPU's in GPU-L - pfft - Kingpins


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> My TC 980 strikes fear into all the other GPU's in GPU-L - pfft - Kingpins


You should send your TC card to me so I can show you what its really capable of







I'm only clocked at 1506, how come all you guys at 1560-1600 aren't walking away?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> You should send your TC card to me so I can show you what its really capable of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only clocked at 1506, how come all you guys at 1560-1600 aren't walking away?


WU PPD are all over the place


----------



## Ithanul

No kidding the WU points are wacky atm. Though, mine been pretty stable the past few days. Probably because I'm not on my main rig and the Ti can be left alone. The 960 just does it thing in the folder day in and out.

Just going to be glad that Saturday I be back home with my rigs. Think I need to get my lazy butt and start the rebuild on the folder.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> WU PPD are all over the place


We all draw from the same pool of units, no excuses!









I agree with you though, I have seen anywhere from 400-655k PPD.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> We all draw from the same pool of units, no excuses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you though, I have seen anywhere from 400-655k PPD.


I have as yet to see 665k. I have seen lots of low 400's though.


----------



## Klue22

Pretty much a constant 520-550k on my 980. Folding with one other card in the system.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

A guy is coming tomorrow to look at my 980 G1s. Picking up a 1080 to replace em and putting my 980Ti in a dedicated rig.

Now in the summer the power is about twice as expensive as on winter time. So 1x 980Ti is going off, and another one soon. Will continue when the temps are not as bad as they are now. It`s bad that we need a window open in order to not die of heatstroke. And we can`t risk that if someone want`s to break in and such (You probably understand)

Will fold on my 980Ti and 1080 at least.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Pretty much a constant 520-550k on my 980. Folding with one other card in the system.


Name PPD for MAY
Klue22 482954
4thkor 479137
lanofsong 489393
bigblock990 468931

This does not include the 4:30pm EST update for all four of us and BB and 4thKor will have big update







So PPD will change in their favor.

PS - The number should be slightly higher as I did not remove the first two updates which were blanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> A guy is coming tomorrow to look at my 980 G1s. Picking up a 1080 to replace em and putting my 980Ti in a dedicated rig.
> 
> Now in the summer the power is about twice as expensive as on winter time. So 1x 980Ti is going off, and another one soon. Will continue when the temps are not as bad as they are now. It`s bad that we need a window open in order to not die of heatstroke. And we can`t risk that if someone want`s to break in and such (You probably understand)
> 
> Will fold on my 980Ti and 1080 at least.


Maybe you would like to compete in Team Competition here on OC.net? It will mean that you will have to fold your selected GPU for OC.net

As can be seen from above numbers, these guys are struggling to keep up with me and I relish more competition







Do you think you have what it takes?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> As can be seen from above numbers, these guys are struggling to keep up with me and I relish more competition


You should be a deep sea diver @lanofsong. Your so full of pressure from that ego you'd be able to go to 2000 ft bare skinned with your own supply of (hot) air!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> You should be a deep sea diver @lanofsong. Your so full of pressure from that ego you'd be able to go to 2000 ft *bare skinned* with your own supply of (hot) air!


Bolded - not a pretty sight









My ego is writing checks that my GPU can cash









The PPD Police - FTW.
Let's roll


----------



## bigblock990

Will GPU-O and GPU-L be rearranged when the 1080/1070 are released? Obviously 1080 will go in GPU-O. Suppose we need PPD numbers to see how things shake out?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Will GPU-O and GPU-L be rearranged when the 1080/1070 are released? Obviously 1080 will go in GPU-O. Suppose we need PPD numbers to see how things shake out?


Do you think 1 million PPD will be attainable on the 1080?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Do you think 1 million PPD will be attainable on the 1080?


My guesstimate is yes on some units, but not 7day avgerage. I'm thinking 15% increase over 980ti. Unless whatever tweaks they did that VASTLY improves VR performance would happen to help folding. Thats where all the 2x Titan X performance is coming from.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> You should be a deep sea diver @lanofsong. Your so full of pressure from that ego you'd be able to go to 2000 ft bare skinned with your own supply of (hot) air!


4thkor in 1st


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 4thkor in 1st












At the rate things are going it may very well boil down to who posts the last big unit. I'm on another one. Won't finish til after next update. 11705 @ 565k PPD and 120K points.


----------



## hertz9753

Who is handing out the 2015 foldathon badges?


----------



## 4thKor

That would be


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> That would be


When did they get added? I'm just wondering because I'm slow.


----------



## 4thKor

I'm assuming servers are down. I love flyin' blind. Puts a bit of suspense into it!


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm assuming servers are down. I love flyin' blind. Puts a bit of suspense into it!


Glad you posted this lol I have been hitting refresh for an hour on my EoC trying to figure out why I watched my Titan finished a 220k WU and got 0 points lol!


----------



## bigblock990

Its fairly common for EOC to miss an update. The TC stats updated at normal time. Stanford stats page is working (I only checked my own).


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Anyone else's folding client throw errors on your display GPU if you switch to CLI for more than a couple minutes while folding?


Opened up terminal for about 30mins, no issues.


----------



## Klue22

Did you use the terminal only? I was referring to the ctrl + alt + f4 one which replaces the whole GUI.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Did you use the terminal only? I was referring to the ctrl + alt + f4 one which replaces the whole GUI.


You mean the display w/o a GPU driver? Kinda need that for FAH.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> You mean the display w/o a GPU driver? Kinda need that for FAH.


Idk what its called. The shell prompt? Something like that. Either way its not like I was stopping lightdm or disabling the display driver. Was just switching to the pure CLI.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Would be fun to do, but i can`t leave HW.NO sadly. The number 1 user "War" has helped me a lot. Can`t let him down. He`s been giving me jobs, so i could financial support folding myself!









With all rigs running i can produce all from 2.5-2.8M PPD. Pretty sweet! ^^ Though, now the 980Ti + 980s are of. Only part time 980Ti and a 980Ti Hybrid again.


----------



## hertz9753

But war is the 40+ folding client guy.


----------



## 4thKor

Looks like Core 18's are the rule now. At least for my rigs. Stanford must be prepping the next generation of beta units. They're developing units that study the relationship of salt water in the folding process. Also read how our contributions have finally allowed them to produce a real-time folding simulation in thousandths of a second. Plus I now have a better understanding of why what we do is so vitally important. This type of research can't be duplicated on a super computer.


----------



## scgeek12

I need these WUs all the time!!!! Showing over 1.1M on 1 Titan X lol in Windows!


----------



## scgeek12

100M points finally


----------



## scgeek12

Oooooh yaaaa, got another pair of these WU, 2.3M PPD from 2 titans lol get rekt


----------



## bigblock990

@hertz9753 is that a triple lindy? above ^^^^


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Will GPU-O and GPU-L be rearranged when the 1080/1070 are released? Obviously 1080 will go in GPU-O. Suppose we need PPD numbers to see how things shake out?


Most likely. I was debating on nabbing a 1070, but not what nvidia wants for a FE (fancy stupid name for reference). I will wait for aftermarket and hope they don't price gouge and ask a limb from ya.

In mean time I plan to nab me some Raspberry Pis to mess around with instead. Might see if I can fold on them.


----------



## jagz

Really amazes me how quickly I will be equaling my years of [email protected] on SLI 580's & SMP's from just my single 980.

Averaging about 2.3 million a week, and that's with plenty of time spent paused to game.

~ and pulling only 225w from the wall is quite nice.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Most likely. I was debating on nabbing a 1070, but not what nvidia wants for a FE (fancy stupid name for reference). I will wait for aftermarket and hope they don't price gouge and ask a limb from ya.
> 
> In mean time I plan to nab me some Raspberry Pis to mess around with instead. Might see if I can fold on them.


It will be interesting to see how prices end up. The AIB cards are always priced higher than reference model. Nvidia really screwing things up with the $100 premium on the "founders edition" aka reference.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

This is War. He has many machines yes? But that`s what you would expect from that amount of points.









He and another folder previously known as "Doffa" is now working together. So two guys, one profile 30 PCs. ^^

Maybe a bit more on-topic : Yeah, the FE card is ridiculous. Will be my last high-end card before i go to my 11th year. (Different school system in Norway. 1-10 is like normal school, then high-school from 10-13, then a optional College i guess). I want to replace the 980TI ASAP as running that along with an 5960X on a XTX360 is, well, hot. So running the 5960X alone on the 360 and the 1080 (FE?) on air would be a good idea. Dunno if i want to pay the premium. The temp was quite nice on the FE card though. 67¤C under load with OC, but we won`t know that for sure before we can see some tests.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> It will be interesting to see how prices end up. The AIB cards are always priced higher than reference model. Nvidia really screwing things up with the $100 premium on the "founders edition" aka reference.


Yep, and peeps are going so cray, cray in the threads it is crazy in there.







Now peeps are thinking the 599 price is a great price. Boy does Nvidia know how to milk peeps.

O well, seems I have to wait out longer than usual for a good price on used cards this round.

Unless these Pascal cards are super amazing at folding and doing compute tasks. I just hope that the new Titan goes back to what the first Titans where. Big number crunching prosumer card with serious compute power. I still miss my OG Titans a bit. They where such good cards. Especially considering I did not spend no where near the crazy 1 grand that peeps where dropping on them. Hehe.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, and peeps are going so cray, cray in the threads it is crazy in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now peeps are thinking the 599 price is a great price. Boy does Nvidia know how to milk peeps.
> 
> O well, seems I have to wait out longer than usual for a good price on used cards this round.
> 
> Unless these Pascal cards are super amazing at folding and doing compute tasks. I just hope that the new Titan goes back to what the first Titans where. Big number crunching prosumer card with serious compute power. I still miss my OG Titans a bit. They where such good cards. Especially considering I did not spend no where near the crazy 1 grand that peeps where dropping on them. Hehe.


I spent $1400 on each of my Titan X hydro coppers







lol! Now I am waiting on 1080 Titan hydro coppers!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> I spent $1400 on each of my Titan X hydro coppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Now I am waiting on 1080 Titan hydro coppers!


Wow, I have never spent that much on video cards. At most is when I spent 700 on brand spanking new OG Titan.







I be a ninja at hunting for deals.







Heck, this two Tis with water blocks and back plates only cost me under 1200 bucks for both, and I bought them last year 2nd hand.

Sad thing about those Titan Xs, they going to drop like tanks in price since they where gimped in compute area. Seriously, those cards where not true Titans. Just nvidia being dip wades and slapping the name on a gaming card for giggles.


----------



## scgeek12

I'm going to hang onto them for folding when I upgrade to 1080 titans I'll toss them in my wife's computer and toss out the r9 390x2, I have about $4500 in GPUs running lol!

Edit- ok more then that lol!
Titan X sli= $2800
Devil 13 R390x2 = 900
G1 980Ti sli= $1300
R9 280X= $120
Fury X = $800

Lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would definitely love to get my hands on a 1080 HC, but I'm more likely to snatch up a Nvidia OEM 970 (have one at work right now that I want so bad)


----------



## scgeek12

I don't think I'll ever buy anything but evga hydro coppers again lol these cards are awesome, I've read several places they are binned chips and I believe it, I can run them up to 1574Mhz folding and when I'm gaming I turn it down to 1450 but add 400 mem clock


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> @hertz9753 is that a triple lindy? above ^^^^


Oh my!


----------



## kremtok

Well my main PC won't power on. Press the button and nothing at all happens. It was fine before I left last Saturday, today I try it and nothing. It's getting power because the mainboard and keyboard both light up. What should I try before I tear it apart and put it back together?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Well my main PC won't power on. Press the button and nothing at all happens. It was fine before I left last Saturday, today I try it and nothing. It's getting power because the mainboard and keyboard both light up. What should I try before I tear it apart and put it back together?


Check to see if it is "alive." Press the caps or num-lock buttons after you've attempted to power it on. If the buttons on the keyboard toggle on and off then you know it at least has low-level functionality. If this works and nothing shows up on the screen then start looking at the GPU.

If no response from caps/num lock then start pulling components to try and find the culprit.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Check to see if it is "alive." Press the caps or num-lock buttons after you've attempted to power it on. If the buttons on the keyboard toggle on and off then you know it at least has low-level functionality. If this works and nothing shows up on the screen then start looking at the GPU.
> 
> If no response from caps/num lock then start pulling components to try and find the culprit.


Thanks, but I had tried that already and nothing happens. No fans spin, no debug code on the mainboard, and no nothing happens when keyboard buttons are pressed.

I'm going to tear it down and reseat everything tomorrow. Anyone got any other ideas before I do that?


----------



## warpuck

1st check the voltages on Mobo connectors and pwr plugs to the video card. 0.3 volts lower than 12, 5 or 3 volts is not a good thing. (need a Digital volt meter for this, analog is not good enough) Usually means the power supply is going bad. Is your Mobo speaker connected ? is it beeping ? Like 4 long beeps or short beeps and long ones ? your mobo manual should have a section with beep code trouble. Does your mobo have a LED readout ? On the bios I have in mine runs thru the boot sequence and the LED ends with 99 if all things are good. If it stops at certain number look it up in the motherboard manual chart. that number or the next number in the boot sequence is the culprit. You should also see HDD activity lights when it boots. Remove all the ram except for one bank . If no beeps, check the video by using another video card. This one I know about. I ran two video cards and one failed (the main one) It ran through the bios and and actually went in to windows. I pulled the main Video card and put the 2nd one in its place and that was the problem. The the main video card had failed. If that don't work it is either the mobo or the CPU. That requires another motherboard or CPU swap to test that out. I had a Sabertooth fail with simular symtoms like yours.


----------



## Klue22

Voltage can be lower than 12v. Generally anything +/- 10% is within spec.

Check to make sure your front panel connectors aren't shorted? Try shorting the pwr button jumper directly from the mobo. Disconnect everything besides bare minimum to post. Report back.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm guessing if there is no fan spin upon power up and no post I'm going for a 62/72/67 error code (but most of the time those for me allow my fans to spin up at least - but again I am running a fan controller to most of my fans (PowerAdjust Ultra USB 2 Aquacomputers)). If you have a spare PSU I'd say try that before a complete tear down.


----------



## jagz

Krem, just chuck your other PSU in there and see if it fires up. If not > try without the GPU in.

Pretty sure it's not memory, because with that your system typically starts for at least a few moments.


----------



## scgeek12

Look out TC my Titan is over 1M PPD again >)


----------



## kremtok

Thanks for the advice, everyone. A complete teardown and rebuild fixed it, though I have no idea how or why.


----------



## Klue22

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chip_creep

Happened to me recently. Video card stopped working, reseated it and it was all better.


----------



## 4thKor

If anyone's interested I found a really informative video on what folding is all about.




The more I study this the more grateful I am to be a part of it!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, everyone. A complete teardown and rebuild fixed it, though I have no idea how or why.


I have my own mystery. Hard lock with looping sound. 2 nights in a row my [email protected] was frozen before I even went to bed I see









I think it's GPU related, haven't had this problem since I had a MSI 6950 TFII back in the day. I have set my clocks back to stock, it persists.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I have my own mystery. Hard lock with looping sound. 2 nights in a row my [email protected] was frozen before I even went to bed I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's GPU related, haven't had this problem since I had a MSI 6950 TFII back in the day. I have set my clocks back to stock, it persists.


Could be a driver issue if you're folding GPU only. Other hardware could also be interfering. Is the system doing anything else while folding?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Could be a driver issue if you're folding GPU only. Other hardware could also be interfering. Is the system doing anything else while folding?


When I fold it's only that. This happens randomly during gaming as well. Again the only time I have been in this predicament, and different GPU was the solution. Hoping that isn't the case as i'd like to try other means first. - Has happened the last 3 driver versions to boot.


----------



## hertz9753

Do you always update to the latest driver? I didn't go past 360.xx yet.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> When I fold it's only that. This happens randomly during gaming as well. Again the only time I have been in this predicament, and different GPU was the solution. Hoping that isn't the case as i'd like to try other means first. - Has happened the last 3 driver versions to boot.


What have you tried so far to diagnose and correct it?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> What have you tried so far to diagnose and correct it?


So far just clocks to stock, certainly seems gpu related as it's either gaming or [email protected], never happens during idle.

Unsure of what I should attempt next. The hard locks are random, can be twice in a day, or none for 5.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> So far just clocks to stock, certainly seems gpu related as it's either gaming or [email protected], never happens during idle.
> 
> Unsure of what I should attempt next. The hard locks are random, can be twice in a day, or none for 5.


Does your mobo have a built in gpu? Could try plugging into that's and seeing what happens... Or put the gpu into another computer and see what happens


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Does your mobo have a built in gpu? Could try plugging into that's and seeing what happens... Or put the gpu into another computer and see what happens


Nope, and going gpu-less for many days to a week to see if it freezes isn't very pliable for me. I remember looking up and down for solutions last time around, and the RMA solved it all. I'm once again looking and there's truly no realistic fix. It's just the randomness of the encounters makes it nearly impossible to trial and error. It's been 3 days since the last lock up at the moment. Matter of time.


----------



## scgeek12

woohoo just pushed into the #2 spot on OCN for 24 pt avg







look out @4thkor here I come!!!!









damn I suck at tagging people here







lol


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Nope, and going gpu-less for many days to a week to see if it freezes isn't very pliable for me. I remember looking up and down for solutions last time around, and the RMA solved it all. I'm once again looking and there's truly no realistic fix. It's just the randomness of the encounters makes it nearly impossible to trial and error. It's been 3 days since the last lock up at the moment. Matter of time.


have you tried running FurMark? I would run the stress test with the GPU in your computer and see if it freezes up like it has been, if it does take the GPU and slap it into another computer and do the same thing.... doesnt need to be left in the other PC for a long period of time, if it freezes up in FurMark after say an hour in yours try it for 5-6 hours in another PC with the same test


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> woohoo just pushed into the #2 spot on OCN for 24 pt avg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look out @4thkor here I come!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn I suck at tagging people here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


You're doin' a fine job! You need a 1080 to get you up to #1. Might mention I'm on the "notify" list myself.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Nope, and going gpu-less for many days to a week to see if it freezes isn't very pliable for me. I remember looking up and down for solutions last time around, and the RMA solved it all. I'm once again looking and there's truly no realistic fix. It's just the randomness of the encounters makes it nearly impossible to trial and error. It's been 3 days since the last lock up at the moment. Matter of time.


Out of curiosity, are you running any kind of VGA converter? If you are that may be your problem.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> You're doin' a fine job! You need a 1080 to get you up to #1. Might mention I'm on the "notify" list myself.


Think im going to hold off until the hydro copper 1080s start to come out, I just bought both of my titan X cards and 2 980Tis within the past year, the wallet need a break for a little bit lol! (well atleast according to my wife it does.... *Closes the firefox tab with newegg.com pulled up* lol

Edit- my daughter doesnt mind all the stuff I get from newegg though! lol


----------



## lanofsong

She is so cute


----------



## hertz9753

You just messed up the double, double, double.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Think im going to hold off until the hydro copper 1080s start to come out, I just bought both of my titan X cards and 2 980Tis within the past year, the wallet need a break for a little bit lol! (well atleast according to my wife it does.... *Closes the firefox tab with newegg.com pulled up* lol
> 
> Edit- my daughter doesnt mind all the stuff I get from newegg though! lol


My granddaughter just left and she did the exact same thing. Drug out a big Newegg box and played car. She's 2 1/2.


----------



## Ithanul

Woooo, Summer must be showing up early down here.

....Already breaking 81+F inside (was 91-95+F outside). You peeps are lucky to have central air, what I would do to have it. Only thing saving me is the dehumidifier keeping the humidity in check. I'm surprise the window A/C is still running so far (its old).

Hopefully I can handling having the rigs in the Pentathlon this year. Next month going to be a toasty one. Might have to cycle the Ti on during the Nights now.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Had to reload my client the other night, got home from work and it was stuck on connecting/updating. So reconfigured so I can run it in terminal like I used to (I've never had issues with the control only setup in the past but guess it's best to leave it terminal based)


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you running any kind of VGA converter? If you are that may be your problem.


Yes.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Yes.


Adapters cause problems while folding. At least in Linux. Not sure about Windows. You should try a straight DVI or HDMI if possible.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Or DisplayPort


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Adapters cause problems while folding. At least in Linux. Not sure about Windows. You should try a straight DVI or HDMI if possible.


I've been using VGA dummy plugs for *years* and experienced *NO* problems. In fact, if you use a GUI, it is required in order for the X-Org driver to load on a headless setup and best to use on additional installed cards with no monitor attached.. I use a simple DVID to VGA adapter plug with 3 x 75 Ohm resistors in the proper place. I'm using them NOW with Linux setups *folding* and without them, the video drivers won't load.



There was in the past a method to FORCE the X-Org drivers to load by simulating the EDIF data and such, but that was for ancient Linux versions and I use Linux Mint Cinnamon 17.3 now. It is far far easier to just plug in a VGA dummy plug and be done with all problems no matter what version you use.

Sooo, I wonder EXACTLY what problems YOU had and why?


----------



## scgeek12

I'm using an HDMI dummy plug on my Linux machine I order to get coolbits onto the second card as well

I think he was referring to an adapter from the monitor to the vga tho which wouldn't be the same? Like his monitor has a dvi plug but card has an hdmi input so he would be using a dvi-hdmi adapter for example, the dummy plugs just simulate a monitor


----------



## Klue22

Why are you guys using dummy plugs or adapters? If you modify the xorg.conf file you can easily run multiple cards.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Why are you guys using dummy plugs or adapters? If you modify the xorg.conf file you can easily run multiple cards.


"I" use them to get the X-Org drivers to load on "*HEADLESS*" setups using GUI without having to go through hoops to modify files and EDIF information. OLDER (10.3?) versions of Ubuntu would do this for you, but later versions they stopped that.

For me, Joe Linux Dummy, dongle works fine on headless setups... cuz I like it and use TightVNC to mess with them..


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> My granddaughter just left and she did the exact same thing. Drug out a big Newegg box and played car. She's 2 1/2.


LOL! That's GREAT! LOVE IT!


----------



## scgeek12

Im using a dummy plug because I'm a complete Linux n00b lol I tried changing the xorg.conf several times and each time ended up with a black screen and reinstalling linux


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Why are you guys using dummy plugs or adapters? If you modify the xorg.conf file you can easily run multiple cards.


I was referring to cable connection adapters.

BTW, I'm glad to see you back in the race, but you should join @lanofsong in having some refreshments and a little R & R. You're pushin' that card way too hard! I'd hate to see you blow something and fall out!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I was referring to cable connection adapters.
> 
> BTW, I'm glad to see you back in the race, but you should join @lanofsong in having some refreshments and a little R & R. You're pushin' that card way too hard! I'd hate to see you blow something and fall out!


Hush you! I don't need any bad luck!


----------



## Tex1954

The new GTX 1080's are here!!!

*http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR*


----------



## mmonnin

At nVidia's price too. Not really surprised at that though.

It'd be interesting to see how well these perform.


----------



## 4thKor

It's just pre-order. I'm going to wait for a Classy. They should come out soon enough.
And I'd like to see how they perform also, but not gonna' be the guinea pig.


----------



## scgeek12

We'll since we are on the topic I guess I'll share a secret lol I was going to wait until next month to say something but...... I am almost positive the 1080s are going to dominate folding, I'm sure everyone in TC noticed a big jump in my PPD a little over a week ago or so (actually I know they did because several people have messaged me asking to make sure I'm folding on only 1 card it jumped so much lol) the only thing I changed was I switched to the newest 365.19 driver that just came out and according to the driver release notes the only thing they really changed besides adding sli compatibility for some games was optimizing the cards for VR, which is the selling point of the 1080 lol.... I can't promise everyone will see a 200k jump like I got but try out 365.19









Edit- I should add that it didn't make my Titan X any faster at completing WUs but ever since I updated the driver I have been getting LOTS of 200-250k WUs that only take 3-4.5 hours to complete, I've seen as high as 2.4M for just 2 cards


----------



## 4thKor

I don't think ANY Windows driver will compete with 346.96 on Linux.


----------



## scgeek12

I'm running 346.96 with my 980Ti rig and I've never seen it go above 1.5M for 2 cards, although I'm running both my titans at 1550 right now and I have 1 980ti at 1450 and one at only 1400


----------



## 4thKor

Bottom line for me is that I'm totally disgusted with Microsoft. I've got clients that have woke up to Windows 10 and others that Windows 7 "mysteriously" became unlicensed. It's caused me a lot of aggravation and cost me a lot of time. I'm now a devoted Linux fan, no matter the PPD. Not to mention the loss of side income. I used to build quite a few computers for people on the side. No more.


----------



## mmonnin

More cores at a higher speed. A titan should kick the pants off a Ti even in Windows

All the drivers can really do is keep the card running at 99% util. As long as it does that it'll be a good performing driver.


----------



## scgeek12

I really like Linux I wish I could get my titans to fold in mint I have put many a ton of hours into tying to get it running but my top card will just fail every single WU instantly, I've tried several drivers, multiple ssds, different cards in the slot (tore down my whole water cooling setup twice to try stuff) I finally just gave up on it I got the TI computer going in Linux with minimum trouble but the Titan has literally caused me to want to toss the computer out be window lol


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I used to build quite a few computers for people on the side. No more.


Yup, not worth it. You can build someone a solid computer, all software and hardware great, optimized, updated... aaaand they've somehow seriously messed things up a few weeks in.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Yup, not worth it. You can build someone a solid computer, all software and hardware great, optimized, updated... aaaand they've somehow seriously messed things up a few weeks in.


I've built a few for people at work but I make it clear that I'm not their tech support I get it up and running and keeping that way is their responsibility lol , BuT I actually got a text like a month ago from one of the guys I work with that the computer I built them caught fire... That's literally all the first text said rofl, I called him..... Turns out he had a beer on the tower and spilled it right down onto the mobo lol and his "fire" was a small amount of smoke before the psu short cuircuit protection kicked in lol, new mobo and good to go!


----------



## tictoc

If only p10494 came around more often on my r9 290.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Need to get a better ISP - well actually pay for one so I can have a reliable connection at home. Plus got home last night an was having constant server connection errors thanks to a dead or inactive server (guess I completed all their work lol).


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Bottom line for me is that I'm totally disgusted with Microsoft. I've got clients that have woke up to Windows 10 and others that Windows 7 "mysteriously" became unlicensed. It's caused me a lot of aggravation and cost me a lot of time. I'm now a devoted Linux fan, no matter the PPD. Not to mention the loss of side income. I used to build quite a few computers for people on the side. No more.


I am just falling in love with Linux for the fact there so many choices and nice tools in it. So far been buying magazines. Especially the Linux Format magazine since it has some nice info and tutorials on using Linux (plus seems most UK magazines put more info than ads in their magazines).

Right now though trying to find a good book or site for learning Python and setup of Raspberry Pi since I plan to nab me a Pi 3 to start playing around with and learning some coding.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like a 1080 just might be pretty damn fast at folding as long as the core can use it. Think of this graph as the inverse TPF. Most points come from QRB these days so that will make the spread even more.


----------



## Klue22

Uh oh, another user has shown up on my radar!
Better start adding money to my 401k









Seriously though, nice PPD.








I envy those of you who still have conquests. Makes it much more fun.


----------



## scgeek12

Haha thanks, I'm out of town right and it looks like my power went out or something







luckily I'll be home early in the morning to get the farm going again l but I think I'm going to lose my #1 spot for GPU-O


----------



## scgeek12

Ughhhhhh just got home and it looks like both of my Tc computers decided to "upgrade" to win10 ? Formatting them right now I hate win10!!


----------



## lanofsong

Oh, this stinks - really sorry to hear this.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Ughhhhhh just got home and it looks like both of my Tc computers decided to "upgrade" to win10 ? Formatting them right now I hate win10!!


Ouch. Are you making sure certain Window Updates are not getting through?

Reason I keep mine on notify and not download until I give the go ahead after verifying which updates to install.

I tried Win10. It not bad, but it is the update system I highly dislike. Reason I won't run that OS.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ouch. Are you making sure certain Window Updates are not getting through?
> 
> Reason I keep mine on notify and not download until I give the go ahead after verifying which updates to install.
> 
> I tried Win10. It not bad, but it is the update system I highly dislike. Reason I won't run that OS.


yup both computers were set to notify me before even downloading updates







got the Titan computer up and running in win7 again haven't touched the amd computer yet wil do that one later lol


----------



## tictoc

The only way that I have found to truly control Win 10 updates is through group policy. Now that I have all the settings correct, I have been able to run Win 10 for the last month with no unexpected driver updates, or automatic restarts.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The only way that I have found to truly control Win 10 updates is through group policy. Now that I have all the settings correct, I have been able to run Win 10 for the last month with no unexpected driver updates, or automatic restarts.


this is the only way I have found to deal with win10 lol


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The only way that I have found to truly control Win 10 updates is through group policy. Now that I have all the settings correct, I have been able to run Win 10 for the last month with no unexpected driver updates, or automatic restarts.


Yup, have to disable automatic driver updates and such... also ditch Onedrive and some other things....


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, which more or less leads W10 to being just a W7 with fancy new look more or less.

Really don't see the point of it. It actually boots slower than my Linux and heck, even my W7 boots in faster than it. Then again, I could care less about boot up times since my computers stay on all the time.


----------



## 4thKor

I have washed my hands of Microsoft. Got a call at 6:30 this morning from a client whose computer had updated to Win 10. Updates were turned off. Did that a few weeks ago after her Win 7 license file just "mysteriously" disappeared. Fortunately her niece has a tablet that runs Win 10 and talked her in to keeping it. And her programs seem to be running OK. But this is the last straw! They have become a monopoly when it comes to a lot of programs, and I think it's time for a class-action law suit that would drive them to their knees. If I were younger I would definitely pursue the schooling needed to make programs run in Linux. There's a gold mine awaiting the younger generation if they tap in to it. MS is cutting their own throats, and it's just a matter of time before they have to answer to their shenanigans.








On a lighter note: FOLD ON!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I have washed my hands of Microsoft. Got a call at 6:30 this morning from a client whose computer had updated to Win 10. Updates were turned off. Did that a few weeks ago after her Win 7 license file just "mysteriously" disappeared. Fortunately her niece has a tablet that runs Win 10 and talked her in to keeping it. And her programs seem to be running OK. But this is the last straw! They have become a monopoly when it comes to a lot of programs, and I think it's time for a class-action law suit that would drive them to their knees. If I were younger I would definitely pursue the schooling needed to make programs run in Linux. There's a gold mine awaiting the younger generation if they tap in to it. MS is cutting their own throats, and it's just a matter of time before they have to answer to their shenanigans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note: FOLD ON!


Well, I think the whole small tablets and IOT is going to bite them hard since they missed the bus on that.

Kind of the reason I plan to buy a Pi 3 and Zero, and start learning how to program those. It is nuts what I be reading up on them and what you can make them do. Lucky I just took to classes that had me learning Visual Basic and C++. So I can kind of understand and read basic code a bit. Plan to get a book on Python to learn a bit about coding in it.

Only reason I have to learn Windows is because of my career position in the Guard. Interesting thing though is the military does use Unix and RedHat for certain things. Actually had one dude in the unit take a job for a six figures out in California for Linux servers administrator position.


----------



## Klue22

But windows has games!
I may be in the minority but at least when I want to do something in windows I don't have to look up half a dozen console commands.
If you want to do anything remotely low-level in linux its to the terminal you go, which just doesn't work for me because I'm a more visual learner.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> But windows has games!
> I may be in the minority but at least when I want to do something in windows I don't have to look up half a dozen console commands.
> If you want to do anything remotely low-level in linux its to the terminal you go, which just doesn't work for me because I'm a more visual learner.


This is why I see a golden opportunity for some young software wiz.


----------



## Klue22

@lanofsong and @4thKor are strangely quiet on the trash-talking regarding GPU-L category.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> @lanofsong and @4thKor are strangely quiet on the trash-talking regarding GPU-L category.


Scheming......


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> @lanofsong and @4thKor are strangely quiet on the trash-talking regarding GPU-L category.


Planning.....


----------



## 4thKor




----------



## lanofsong

Sadly, my GPU has been chomping on a 0x18 WU for a very long time and all for 410K PPD







I will have to mastermind my comeback once this unit is completed

Yeah, that sounds good


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Sadly, my GPU has been chomping on a 0x18 WU for a very long time and all for 410K PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to mastermind my comeback once this unit is completed
> 
> Yeah, that sounds good


I've had several of those. And I can't PM Vijay and request those go to @klue22's area because that's where I live!


----------



## hertz9753

With the restrictor plate removed Pande wouldn't listen to you anyway...


----------



## 4thKor

@klue22 must have been smitten with 0x18's. Or he's gonna' dump a big one next update.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Man they really need to fix the stats, got a bunch of points just sitting there waiting. Some of them at least show on the official site, so that's good, just not on EOC.


----------



## Ithanul

Blame my 980Ti at getting all the 21s. Think that all it has seen.

Sorry though on not getting the 960 back up. I will get it up tomorrow. Been busy on a few other projects. Plus, my strawberry plants are going nuts atm. Definitely need to thin them out this year after they finish making.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> @Klue22 must have been smitten with 0x18's. Or he's gonna' dump a big one next update.


Currently putting out 680k PPD on my TC card. WU won't drop for another 6 hours though!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Currently putting out 680k PPD on my TC card. WU won't drop for another 6 hours though!












I've had a few 600's, but nothing even close to 680k!


----------



## Klue22

WU had just started so it may be a little distorted.
There does seem to be quite the spread in PPD at the moment though.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like.I finally got the 5930k back to folding at 76-80k ppd. But it's a lil too late in the month to catch back up to take 1st


----------



## 4thKor

I got some good ones last night and woke up to a 0x18. But I'm definitely still in the running!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I got some good ones last night and woke up to a 0x18. But I'm definitely still in the running!


Ughhh.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Ughhh.


Are you resting up for a final push?


----------



## 4thKor

@lanofsong


----------



## Klue22

So earlier today I had to change a user account name in Ubuntu. It only took 45 minutes and creating a "temporary" user.


----------



## tictoc

Just did the same on my laptop on Arch Linux, and I think it took about 2 minutes.

login as root - use usermod to change name and home directory - link old home directory with new home directory - add new user to necessary groups - grep -r old_username - update any absoulte paths - done.









Should be the same process in Ubuntu. The Arch wiki has a ton of useful information, and most of it can be used with Ubuntu, Mint, etc. Users and Groups - Arch Wiki


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Just did the same on my laptop on Arch Linux, and I think it took about 2 minutes.
> 
> login as root - use usermod to change name and home directory - link old home directory with new home directory - add new user to necessary groups - grep -r old_username - update any absoulte paths - done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be the same process in Ubuntu. The Arch wiki has a ton of useful information, and most of it can be used with Ubuntu, Mint, etc. Users and Groups - Arch Wiki


Oh come on - hints on less down time







, @Klue22 was doing it a good way, if only he could have taken 6hrs, it would have been better for my TC GPU


----------



## DarthBaggins

I want a 1070 now after playing on this rig thanks to the guys at Nvidia


----------



## 4thKor

[quote name="DarthBaggins" url="/t/1001408/the-official-ocn-24-7-folders-club/3550#post_25195964"
I want a 1070 now after playing on this rig thanks to the guys at Nvidia[/quote]

When's MC gonna' have 1080's?

Did something wrong when I edited the pic.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Friday with a two per customer limit

Also won this in the prize drawing:


----------



## 4thKor

Those were rad eon's ago.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Those were rad eon's ago.


But his has Dish TV.


----------



## DarthBaggins

And it's a R9 390x


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> And it's a R9 390x


And the price was definitely right!









Speaking of price, I just picked up another 980 Classy with a 73.2 ASIC dirt cheap!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup free is always a good price for a red team GPU lol


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yup free is always a good price for a red team GPU lol


Too bad you won't be adding that guy to the AMD category any time soon









Ngl, I am pretty envious.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well it will be going into the Lil Box of Overkill to replace the 960 so It will get put to the test.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Ok crew..need some support info. I have 4 folding rigs going 24/7 and have a few dollars (I hope the new credit card comes in) and I want to get some Nvidia cards to replace a few old ones. My systems are listed as:

Soprano
C2Q-X6700
8g memory
GTX-555 Delloem
2 pcix slots

Dell XPS 420
C2Q-Q6600
8g memory
GTX 645 Delloem
1 pcix slot

Asus
C2D-E6750
4g memory
GTS 450 EVGA
1 pcix slot

Dell Optiplex 790
16g G'Skill Aegis
i3-2120 (Getting the i5-2400)
GTX-750 MSI Not a ti version
2 pcix slots (One has Creative xfi extreme audio can replace with Audigy SE)

All systems are running Windows 10/64. I have limited budget being out of work since June 2014 and still no funding. My question is....2 or 3 new GTX-750ti cards or GTX-950/960 cards. The power supplies on a couple would question the 6 pin plug but I know 2 of the systems could have the power plugs. I need to get at least 2 new cards. I am still looking into this as I game on the Optiplex and it has the best card in it yet the others fold constant.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd go 960's since the 2GB's have been steadily declining on their pricing and they put out great numbers


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

2 GTX 750ti cards would set me back just under $200 usd vrs 2 GTX 960 cards running $300+. PPD would the 2 GTX 750ti cards benefit me vrs 2 GTX 960 cards?

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've had quite a few 960's open-box sub. $140 US (if not less) tomorrow you should see a good drop in pricing. Also the 950's are lil ppd champs for the price (ope-box of course)


----------



## mmonnin

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=leaderboard#category.php

Some examples of the 950 and 960 PPD numbers in the nVidia and GPU-L categories.

Some 950 variants do not need an external 6/8 pin power cable.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Yeah the six or 8 pin connector is 1 draw back and that is why I was looking into the 750ti cards.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

All I am trying to do is get to and hold minimum 100,000 ppd and still be cost effective.









Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....

sorry for typos R.A. disabled hands smh


----------



## Klue22

950s or higher if you can swing it. Simply put, previous GPU generations can't hold a candle to maxwell PPD.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> All I am trying to do is get to and hold minimum 100,000 ppd and still be cost effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....
> 
> sorry for typos R.A. disabled hands smh


One 960 and one 950 will net 240k+ PPD in Windows. 15-20% more in Linux.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I must be doing something wrong somewhere. GTX 555 Delloem..GTX 750 MSI.....GTX 645 Delloem and a GTS 450 EVGA card and the most I average is 70,000-80,000 ppd. I do not overclock as to save parts because of funding but still I should see more out put than that.I do not cpu fold either as to let the cards have all the process and power needed. What should I be looking into team? Folding name is Heedehcheenuh in the team.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....

All but the GTS 450 card have a fare number of cuda cores (cdcs) also. 645 card has 576 cdcs....555 card has 288 cdcs.....450 card has 192 cdcs and 750 has 512 cdcs

that is the most on the 750.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'd go 960's since the 2GB's have been steadily declining on their pricing and they put out great numbers


Yep, plus they are not power hogs either.









The prices have dump big time atm. But probably be quick since some are noticing the 1080 ref not looking nice on the power limit front and throttle issues.


----------



## jagz

I had my bios changed in the custom bios thread for my 980 Classified. Which I was told was also edited to have the card no longer drop clocks when hitting 70c. It still is.









I see my PPD has been halved lately. I'm so done with this GPU, lol.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, seems 980s are finky with temps or something. I know the 980 STRIX I have hates getting near 70C. Reason I need to get my lazy butt and put its water block on.


----------



## 4thKor

980's are highly allergic to temps over about 64c in my experience. To fold with one it's basically a necessity to water cool. I just got a reference card and at 1440mhz it shot to 74 and throttled. Just put 'er under water and now she's running at 38-40. Now to see what she's got....









Has anybody snagged a 1080? I'm curious to see how they perform.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Right now the 390x's blower fan is screaming at me to watercool the card lol


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> 980's are highly allergic to temps over about 64c in my experience. To fold with one it's basically a necessity to water cool. I just got a reference card and at 1440mhz it shot to 74 and throttled. Just put 'er under water and now she's running at 38-40. Now to see what she's got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody snagged a 1080? I'm curious to see how they perform.


I was toying with idea until I saw the prices. Plus, supposedly the refs don't like being hot either and that one 8 pin.

700 bucks is a good chunk of money for one card (I did not even pay that much for my OG Titan). Unless they are crazy good at compute or folding. I think I wait for big die to show up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Right now the 390x's blower fan is screaming at me to watercool the card lol


Yeah, I heard those things are noisy. Though, I should record this 980 STRIX and let you hear how bad this thing is with its air cooler (sounds like angry bee in my case if I try folding on it).

On other news. Wooo, the 960 liking the WUs atm. It right now at 202K PPD. This is of course with it happily at 1551MHz. I may try pushing it up again. Its temps are at 45C with a H55 on it with only push with a GT AP-19.

Anyway, I'm off to work on my math homework. Kind of rusty, need to do some more refreshing on some of the rules and tricks. Kind of mad at myself for getting rusty since I pride myself at doing math, but heck it been eight years since I did any major algebra. Plus, one of the few subjects I was good at (...English is my ban....evil English classes).


----------



## 4thKor

I've been picking up 980's for $300 with ASICS between 72-75. Got two Classy's on the way! At 60 cents per 1000 PPD I don't think I can go wrong.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've been picking up 980's for $300 with ASICS between 72-75. Got two Classy's on the way! At 60 cents per 1000 PPD I don't think I can go wrong.


Where the heck are putting them all?









Heck, probably need to call you Mr. 980.

Anyway doing test run. Got to make sure my settings are right for BOINCing without bothering [email protected]


----------



## 4thKor

I've retired all my 950's and 960's. And I have several boards that will run two cards. Gonna' get them stable and just let 'em go. I'm sure I can hit 1500mhz on them fairly easy. Hope to be pulling 5mil PPD.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've retired all my 950's and 960's. And I have several boards that will run two cards. Gonna' get them stable and just let 'em go. I'm sure I can hit 1500mhz on them fairly easy. Hope to be pulling 5mil PPD.


Have you thought about using a few of these GPU's for the upcoming Boinc pentathalon? We sure could use your GPU Power







980's are pretty good for collatz


----------



## 4thKor

I'm a folder. Plus I don't use any of the social media that appears to be a requirement.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm a folder. Plus I don't use any of the social media that appears to be a requirement.


Huh? Social media for what?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Huh? Social media for what?


Thought I read somewhere this is tracked and monitored on Facebook and such.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Thought I read somewhere this is tracked and monitored on Facebook and such.


They may do stuff on Facebook, I never use it either. They have a website where you can track everything, but you can learn all you need right here on OCN. 5 projects (CPU and GPU) over a 2 week period, both CPU and GPU, fun event.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597391/7th-boinc-pentathlon-june-5th-19th-2016


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> They may do stuff on Facebook, I never use it either. They have a website where you can track everything, but you can learn all you need right here on OCN. 5 projects (CPU and GPU) over a 2 week period, both CPU and GPU, fun event.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597391/7th-boinc-pentathlon-june-5th-19th-2016


I'll look into it more. I'll have to get set up for it. I tried BOINC once before and there was something about the client that really aggravated me. Don't remember what it was. And may have been ignorance on my part.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm a folder. Plus I don't use any of the social media that appears to be a requirement.


Social media is definitely not a requirement to participate


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'll look into it more. I'll have to get set up for it. I tried BOINC once before and there was something about the client that really aggravated me. Don't remember what it was. And may have been ignorance on my part.


If you need help with the client I have some experience handling it while also folding at the same time. You can actually tell it to use only certain number of threads and how much of each.

Did that last year during the Pentathlon.

And you straight up don't need social media sites at all. The only annoying thing though is having accounts with all the projects you plan to do.

Anyway, this the stuff I been busy with that kept away from the rigs for a bit. Right now to hot outside, got to wait for it to cool off again before I do some more work outside.




Hard to beat fresh picked strawberries.


----------



## 4thKor

I don't have any CPU's that would be any help. All I have is GPU's.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I don't have any CPU's that would be any help. All I have is GPU's.


Well depending on GPUs, there are tricks to make them do two units on each, but then you need a thread for each unit. I did that last year with my two Titans. Got insane amount of points in [email protected] doing that trick.

But any CPUs help as some projects you can only use CPUs on and some projects are only GPUs.

Reason I need to get my 5820K up and running. Would get these two old IBM servers I got up and running, but no RAM nor SCSI HDDs for them atm. They are older 2000 model servers, but the Xeons are base clocked at around 3.2GHz and a 2P interlace system. Just sucks they stuck at a max RAM support of 4GBs with DDR RAM. 4 core each (can't remember if they have hyperthreading), so that 8 cores each. If I could get them up and running that be 16 cores to help out in BOINC since I have two of them.

Need though to clean the dust out of their fans. They not bad servers even with their age considering they use to be military servers. Wish I had nab that Dell Poweredge off the guy. Hmmm, maybe he still got it, but he off on leave atm. I could have at least got that one running since I do have DDR3 EEC RAM on hand. (RAM and HDD on military servers get chomp, chomp when getting rid of). Actually was trying to get a UPS, but the batteries where already shot. It was nice one to, a 1U rack server model. Just sucks the batteries where no longer good.









Having been kicking around nabbing those Xeons being sold in the marketplace. Just waiting on my pay from being on orders for a month. Though, first is new motorcycle tires. Then maybe some electronic goodies.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I don't have any CPU's that would be any help. All I have is GPU's.


There are 5 categories/diciplines, there are GPU projects and CPU projects but we are not sure what the projects are yet for this competition. For CPU projects, i will run my i7's at least until the GPU projects begin. This is a really well put together event and is a lot of fun. Even if you get one GPU up and running 4thkor just for the experience, you will not be disappointed







. The more we have helping out this team the better it will be points wise. BTW, the Boincer's here are very knowledgeable and most helpful







Let's see if we can recruit some FAT folders for this event.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597391/7th-boinc-pentathlon-june-5th-19th-2016/0_20


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> There are 5 categories/diciplines, there are GPU projects and CPU projects but we are not sure what the projects are yet for this competition. For CPU projects, i will run my i7's at least until the GPU projects begin. This is a really well put together event and is a lot of fun. Even if you get one GPU up and running 4thkor just for the experience, you will not be disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The more we have helping out this team the better it will be points wise. BTW, the Boincer's here are very knowledgeable and most helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if we can recruit some FAT folders for this event.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597391/7th-boinc-pentathlon-june-5th-19th-2016/0_20


If I do this it will be (almost) all or nothing. Seven 980's, one TI, and a pair of 970's. I have to keep my TC rig folding.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> If I do this it will be (almost) all or nothing. Seven 980's, one TI, and a pair of 970's. I have to keep my TC rig folding.


Same here, however i only have 3 980's and a 780Ti and one of those 980's is dedicated to beating you and @Klue22 - not doing a good job at the moment









Phew - 93F here in Buffalo, only have my TC rig running atm


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Same here, however i only have 3 980's and a 780Ti and one of those 980's is dedicated to beating you and @Klue22 - not doing a good job at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew - 93F here in Buffalo, only have my TC rig running atm


You need a high SEER window unit. ONLY way to go!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Same here, however i only have 3 980's and a 780Ti and one of those 980's is dedicated to beating you and @Klue22 - not doing a good job at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew - 93F here in Buffalo, only have my TC rig running atm


Yep, the heat is getting bad. Right 82F inside the trailer....so wish me and my Mom can get my Dad on the idea of a new trailer with central air. This window A/C is not cutting it. 93F outside here atm.


----------



## 4thKor

Just beat my 30 minute time for loading Mint and be up and folding. 26 minutes!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> There are 5 categories/diciplines, there are GPU projects and CPU projects but we are not sure what the projects are yet for this competition. For CPU projects, i will run my i7's at least until the GPU projects begin. This is a really well put together event and is a lot of fun. Even if you get one GPU up and running 4thkor just for the experience, you will not be disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The more we have helping out this team the better it will be points wise. BTW, the Boincer's here are very knowledgeable and most helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if we can recruit some FAT folders for this event.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597391/7th-boinc-pentathlon-june-5th-19th-2016/0_20


Is it better to run this in Linux? I sincerely hope so. I have developed a sincere dislike Windows.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Is it better to run this in Linux? I sincerely hope so. I have developed a sincere dislike Windows.


15-20% more ppd on average once everything is set up and rolling, so I'd say a noticeable improvement.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> 15-20% more ppd on average once everything is set up and rolling, so I'd say a noticeable improvement.


I just posted in the Pentathlon thread. Need some help on setting this up.


----------



## mega_option101

Hoping to be able to keep my rig folding 24/7 from now on.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I want to thank a team member 4thKor for helping me with some new (to me) hardware. I received a GTX 950 and GTX 960 in the mail today and setup folding. I removed the GTX 555 for now and installed the GTX 750 and GTX 950 in one rig the Soprano and installed the GTX 960 in the Optiplex. Now I hope to run 100,000 plus a day and stay stable. I am very much in debt for this and hope to pay it forward in the future when things get worked out on my end. Salute 07 team and hope to be in the fold for another 8+ years.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## mmonnin

Each of those cards can easily do over 100k PPD and 150k if OCd.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> I want to thank a team member 4thKor for helping me with some new (to me) hardware. I received a GTX 950 and GTX 960 in the mail today and setup folding. I removed the GTX 555 for now and installed the GTX 750 and GTX 950 in one rig the Soprano and installed the GTX 960 in the Optiplex. Now I hope to run 100,000 plus a day and stay stable. I am very much in debt for this and hope to pay it forward in the future when things get worked out on my end. Salute 07 team and hope to be in the fold for another 8+ years.
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


Would you be willing to fold in Team Competition with either of those cards? The 950 is the Top dog in GPU-Wild and the 960 is a very strong performer in Nvidia.

A big thank you to 4thkor - get over here for a big hug


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Would you be willing to fold in Team Competition with either of those cards? The 950 is the Top dog in GPU-Wild and the 960 is a very strong performer in Nvidia.
> 
> A big thank you to 4thkor - get over here for a big hug


The 960 would be the best one for TC. It has a 980 Golden Edition copper cooler on it and temps never got over 50c at 1550mhz. And it ran that way for months on end. Probably good for more. Just never messed with it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> The 960 would be the best one for TC. It has a 980 Golden Edition copper cooler on it and temps never got over 50c at 1550mhz. And it ran that way for months on end. Probably good for more. Just never messed with it.


Wow, that's a rather lucky score to day the least!


----------



## Ithanul

Mmmm, that would run tight probably with mine.

Got mine at 1551MHz. Still have yet to make it fail a unit at pushing it. May try pushing it up some more.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Working on getting a block for the 390x and seeing how it fairs under water


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Would you be willing to fold in Team Competition with either of those cards? The 950 is the Top dog in GPU-Wild and the 960 is a very strong performer in Nvidia.
> 
> A big thank you to 4thkor - get over here for a big hug


I made 39,000 on the first dump from the GTX 960 already. Nice. Never thought of doing the TC folding. I have run solo since '08 and I do not overclock my cards because of budget concerns. If I cook a card I have no folding







so I run them as they come out of the box or from donations. If I do TC folding do I have to change names on the units or keep my name and just join like we did a couple months ago?

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....

p.s. the GTX 555 Delloem will take the place of the GTS 450 as soon as my hands feel better and I can jump into it. Doing the change today was a little tuff but I got her done.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Team Competition you don't have to change your name, just have to ensure that if you have multiple pieces of hardware that whichever one you're folding on for the team competition is on a separate passkey.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> I made 39,000 on the first dump from the GTX 960 already. Nice. Never thought of doing the TC folding. I have run solo since '08 and I do not overclock my cards because of budget concerns. If I cook a card I have no folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I run them as they come out of the box or from donations. If I do TC folding do I have to change names on the units or keep my name and just join like we did a couple months ago?
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....
> 
> p.s. the GTX 555 Delloem will take the place of the GTS 450 as soon as my hands feel better and I can jump into it. Doing the change today was a little tuff but I got her done.


The 960 will do 1550 no problem. That's what it's used too!









Put the spurs to 'er!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> The 960 will do 1550 no problem. That's what it's used too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the spurs to 'er!


I think she may be there right now. I will check it later after the new power supply comes in. If I do anything while folding she shuts off with this 300w (oem cheap) unit even when I ran the GTX 750...she would shut down and reboot.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuk D
Fold on.....


----------



## mega_option101

Anyone thinking about getting the RX480?

Looking into this as it might be within my budget, just wondering if it would be worth it...


----------



## Ithanul

I am curious about the new AMD cards since the Nvidia ones keep looking less appealing....bad enough what I read on the 1080 STRIX thread.

Plus, probably be way cheaper.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I am curious about the new AMD cards since the Nvidia ones keep looking less appealing....bad enough what I read on the 1080 STRIX thread.
> 
> Plus, probably be way cheaper.


They are saying the 4gb RX480 would be 199$


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's not bad, main change I was told was that there would be a die shrink as well on the 400's


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> They are saying the 4gb RX480 would be 199$


Oooo, now that more my ball park. Hmmm, may nab one of those then to test for BOINCing and folding numbers. There a release date for them yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That's not bad, main change I was told was that there would be a die shrink as well on the 400's


AMD is going to 14nm. So hopefully that means a nice performance boost plus not be such power hogs.


----------



## Klue22

Well I'm out of the gpu-l cat this month. AC is broken till next week and I don't want to bake.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

193,000 so far today. Feeling good about this. I need Newegg to send the power supply now so I can crank these cards up some. Pay these credits cards up and see if I can get a couple more replacement cards for the farm.

Optiplex Windows 10/64
i3-2120 (i5-2400s soon)
16G G'Skill Aegis memory DDRIII
GTX 960 MSI
240g Mushkin SSD/ 500g Toshiba storage (2.5)
300w stock power supply (600w EVGA on the way)

Soprano Windows 10/64
Asus Commando
C2Q QX6700
8g generic memory DDRII
GTX 950 EVGA / GTX 750 MSI
240 Mushkin SSD/ 500g Toshiba (2.5)
730w Hiper power supply

Dell XPS 420 Windows 10/64
C2Q Q6600 (Hope to upgrade soon)
8g generic memory DDRII
GTX 645 Dell oem
240g Mushkin SSD/ 500g Toshiba (2.5)
Stock power supply (Upgrade soon)

Asus P5KPL-CM V.3 Windows 10/64
C2D E6750
4g DDRII Cosair PC6400
GTX 555 Delloem (Soon to be upgraded)
120g Intel SSD/ 200g Seagate HD (3.5)
Stock power supply (Upgrade soon)

Thanks 4thkor for the assist and help with parts. Most of what I have are donated from friends and broken computers I salvage parts from.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Well I'm out of the gpu-l cat this month. AC is broken till next week and I don't want to bake.


That's a bummer.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I am curious about the new AMD cards since the Nvidia ones keep looking less appealing....bad enough what I read on the 1080 STRIX thread.
> 
> Plus, probably be way cheaper.


I'm on mobile, what's being said in the Strix threads?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Well I'm out of the gpu-l cat this month. AC is broken till next week and I don't want to bake.


All you guys with your fancy air conditioning... And here I am, with the place sitting between 25 and 28C at best, and maybe just a few fans going. Don't get me wrong, I hate the heat, but nice to hear I can sort of keep up with some of you guys without using ac ^_^


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm on mobile, what's being said in the Strix threads?
> All you guys with your fancy air conditioning... And here I am, with the place sitting between 25 and 28C at best, and maybe just a few fans going. Don't get me wrong, I hate the heat, but nice to hear I can sort of keep up with some of you guys without using ac ^_^


I'm a wuss. I have a 12k BTU and a 5k running 24/7. It'd be an oven in here without them.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm a wuss. I have a 12k BTU and a 5k running 24/7. It'd be an oven in here without them.


Well, you are running just a few cards







Myself, it's just the one and my processor, and eventually will have two processors and two GPU's max. Even then I'll probably still just use fans but that's because of how.... ... Annoying some of the limitations and f this current place are (55 year old design that doesn't flow very well, hence why the fans)


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm on mobile, what's being said in the Strix threads?
> All you guys with your fancy air conditioning... And here I am, with the place sitting between 25 and 28C at best, and maybe just a few fans going. Don't get me wrong, I hate the heat, but nice to hear I can sort of keep up with some of you guys without using ac ^_^


People Boo Hoo'ing about only being able to OC a whole extra 25% to 2GHz,


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm a wuss. I have a 12k BTU and a 5k running 24/7. It'd be an oven in here without them.


How much is your electric bill each month? Two a/c units plus all those gpu's. I like your dedication


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> People Boo Hoo'ing about only being able to OC a whole extra 25% to 2GHz,


Who's getting 2ghz? I've got one card at 1.6, and that was a struggle. Must be somebody with a 1080.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Who's getting 2ghz? I've got one card at 1.6, and that was a struggle. Must be somebody with a 1080.


Yup. They already start at 1600.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> People Boo Hoo'ing about only being able to OC a whole extra 25% to 2GHz,


So basically instead of looking at the large performance gains they're complaining about a percentage number.... Wow. I'd personally just be happy that there's a ton of power already there...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I have been humbled. Wow and just getting started.







Never thought this would ever get there. I was looking for 100,000 a day and these cards have paid off big time.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> 
> 
> I have been humbled. Wow and just getting started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought this would ever get there. I was looking for 100,000 a day and these cards have paid off big time.
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


----------



## DarthBaggins

The 900's are strong folders


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> People Boo Hoo'ing about only being able to OC a whole extra 25% to 2GHz,


Well Jayztwo had tested the 1070 on his channel and that Overclocks to 2100ghz, his OG 1080 overclocks to 2.2ghz? so 2ghz flat is pretty lack lustre tbh.

Has anyone tried folding with the new kids on the block? would be interesting to see what they're pumping out.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wish I could borrow one of these from work:


----------



## mmonnin

Thats silicon lottery. I see many, many people getting to 1500 on a 980Ti with no voltage. I can only get 1423 folding stable. Luck of the draw.

There was a comment about pascal being stock clocked closer to it's max performance compared to maxwell as the IPC isn't as good. Judging by some PPD number's I've seen so far that kind of holds up. There are several reporting PPD numbers so far and if a 980Ti could be clocked to 1.6-1.7GHz then the maxwell card would have the higher PPD.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Thats silicon lottery. I see many, many people getting to 1500 on a 980Ti with no voltage. I can only get 1423 folding stable. Luck of the draw.
> 
> There was a comment about pascal being stock clocked closer to it's max performance compared to maxwell as the IPC isn't as good. Judging by some PPD number's I've seen so far that kind of holds up. There are several reporting PPD numbers so far and if a 980Ti could be clocked to 1.6-1.7GHz then the maxwell card would have the higher PPD.


You don't need to tell me about silicone lottery I have a golden 970!







but strix editions of the 970 wouldn't overclock far at all in comparison to others due to voltage limits, wouldn't surprise me if the new Strix cards are doing the same sadly.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You don't need to tell me about silicone lottery I have a golden 970!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but strix editions of the 970 wouldn't overclock far at all in comparison to others due to voltage limits, wouldn't surprise me if the new Strix cards are doing the same sadly.


http://videocardz.com/60631/asus-rog-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-offers-poor-overclocking


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm on mobile, what's being said in the Strix threads?


Supposedly so far it is locked to 1.25V and become unstable if pushed on clocks.

Worrying thing, by what I can read by what others say, most if not all the 1080 cards are like this. So more or less the extra pins are useless.

If these cards can't fold any better I may go nab cheap 970s or some more 980Tis. Starting to think I should just wait for Volta big chip at least get a huge leap then hopefully.


----------



## 4thKor

This makes me glad that I jumped on the 980's while people were unloading them. The Classy's have gone back up on eBay.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> This makes me glad that I jumped on the 980's while people were unloading them. The Classy's have gone back up on eBay.


Yeah, should of nab some cheap 970s. Think I saw some below 200 in certain places. Thing with me is, one: having room for more rigs and second: currently only got like four mobos.

Tight enough with my full tower and mid tower. Trying to get my Dad's build that an itx build going. That would at least give another rig to use for events on occasion.


----------



## jagz

My folding is nearly non-existent because of hard locking w/ looping sound at increasing intervals. It used to be here and there, now it's 6 times a day.






Whether it's folding or playing Battlefront or Civilization, it'll do this randomly, ironically enough it has yet to do this when playing MW2 and I have 50 hours the past 2 weeks on it.

Now, I've been troubleshooting for weeks. I had this problem years ago, and RMA'ing my MSI 6950 was the fix.

I have just put my other computers GTX 660 in this rig, and moved my 980 to the other. Let's see which PC freezes this time.


----------



## scgeek12

I wish I knew a good benchmarking program for Linux







I'm slowly seeing how high I can get this 980Ti, moving it up 5mhz / day , I had it thermal throttling at 1475 and 72C but I removed the other 980Ti that was below it and not doing anything and the temps dropped to 55C, got her up to 1480 right now, so far so good ;D not sure what I'm going to do with this other G1 gaming 980Ti tho now ;/ might stick it in my wife's computer or something lol


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> I wish I knew a good benchmarking program for Linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm slowly seeing how high I can get this 980Ti, moving it up 5mhz / day , I had it thermal throttling at 1475 and 72C but I removed the other 980Ti that was below it and not doing anything and the temps dropped to 55C, got her up to 1480 right now, so far so good ;D not sure what I'm going to do with this other G1 gaming 980Ti tho now ;/ might stick it in my wife's computer or something lol


Yeah, the Tis or Maxwells in general like staying cool. These two bads boys I have love their water blocks. But darn do they dump more heat than the two Titans I use to have.

On other note. Seems the 960 likes 18s for some reason.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> I wish I knew a good benchmarking program for Linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm slowly seeing how high I can get this 980Ti, moving it up 5mhz / day , I had it thermal throttling at 1475 and 72C but I removed the other 980Ti that was below it and not doing anything and the temps dropped to 55C, got her up to 1480 right now, so far so good ;D not sure what I'm going to do with this other G1 gaming 980Ti tho now ;/ might stick it in my wife's computer or something lol


Ungine Valley and Heaven are both available on Linux. Max settings looped will get your card close to folding temps.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Ungine Valley and Heaven are both available on Linux. Max settings looped will get your card close to folding temps.


Thank you! Will try it out when I get off work in the morning, trying to hit 1500 on it but I don't know how to over volt in Linux so it's going to be close lol


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Thank you! Will try it out when I get off work in the morning, trying to hit 1500 on it but I don't know how to over volt in Linux so it's going to be close lol


Follow this guide for overvolting in Linux:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1506137/ubuntu-f-h-installation-for-ubuntu-gpu-cpu

If it shows "Read Only" then you won't be able to do anything. Give it a try.


----------



## Klue22

Valley, Heaven, and furmark (linux version) all work under linux. Valley and Heaven though will run at a lot higher clocks than what will be folding-stable. If your looking for max OC then find it using Valley and then subtract 20mhz.


----------



## scgeek12

Day 2 of 1500mhz with 0 overvoltage







55C with my case fans on low too!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Day 2 of 1500mhz with 0 overvoltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55C with my case fans on low too!


Have you tried the "sudo -q all | grep -i voltage" command yet to see if you have any voltage head room?


----------



## scgeek12

Just tried it, nothing happened when j typed in the command







made sure I have coolbits to 28 also... It's folding along perfect at 1500 which is what I was going for anyway, 720-850k PPD WUs so far


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Just tried it, nothing happened when j typed in the command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made sure I have coolbits to 28 also... It's folding along perfect at 1500 which is what I was going for anyway, 720-850k PPD WUs so far


Could be because I gave the wrong command. Its;

sudo *nvidia-settings* -q all | grep -i voltage


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Could be because I gave the wrong command. Its;
> 
> sudo *nvidia-settings* -q all | grep -i voltage




It says the range is 0-87421, would that be 0- .87421Mv?


----------



## 4thKor

You can overvolt by 87421. To do that enter:

sudo nvidia-settings -a GPUOverVoltageOffset=87421 (or any value lower, such as 20000, which is a good place to start).

Make sure you use CAPS as shown.


----------



## scgeek12

nice!!! I added .87MV and its sitting at 1525 now... Guess I have to try for 1550 now lol


----------



## scgeek12

Thank you!! Wanted to do this for a while now

Look out GPU-O scgeek12 is learning!! Lol


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Thank you!! Wanted to do this for a while now


----------



## 4thKor

My TC rig is pulling some really good units. Some as high as 600k PPD. Not too bad!


----------



## Klue22

Overvolting is pretty worthless in Linux because you can't change the power limit (afaik) and more voltage will just put you at the limit faster. Best to just mod the BIOS and be done with it. If you need help I can offer assistance (for Maxwell cards anyway).


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Overvolting is pretty worthless in Linux because you can't change the power limit (afaik) and more voltage will just put you at the limit faster. Best to just mod the BIOS and be done with it. If you need help I can offer assistance (for Maxwell cards anyway).


You're absolutely right. After all, you taught me all I know!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> You're absolutely right. After all, you taught me all I know!











Gosh....


----------



## scgeek12

I hit the power limit at 1530, but without the extra voltage I gray screened at 1505 so it was a little bit of a gain, someday I'll be ballsy enough to flash a custom bios lol


----------



## 4thKor

It's really not that big a deal to do. And @Klue22 would fix you up right. And I could even do it.


----------



## scgeek12

dont you do it in windows tho? I only have linux on this machine, and I am still learning the basics lol! dont really want to void the warranty either, its still a pretty new card


----------



## 4thKor

Yes, you do have to mod and flash in Windows, unfortunately. I laboriously load Win7 on my rigs just for that purpose. Takes a few hours. You just about have to let it do important updates. Without some of those you're dead in the water. Drivers won't even run.


----------



## Klue22

Warrenties are still valid as long as you can reflash back to stock BIOS. You can't really add too much voltage to the cards as long as you keep the temps in check.

Also flashing is pretty easy. Don't even have to boot DOS, just run a few commands from command prompt.


----------



## 4thKor

Is there a simple way to mod the BIOS in Linux? I've searched but not found anything.

On another note I've got Classy#1 folding at 1584. Want to go a few days to verify stability. It's been running at 1570 for a few weeks now.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Overvolting is pretty worthless in Linux because you can't change the power limit (afaik) and more voltage will just put you at the limit faster. Best to just mod the BIOS and be done with it. If you need help I can offer assistance (for Maxwell cards anyway).




Sudo nvidia-smi -pl $Watts

@4thKor


----------



## scgeek12

I used the above command to go to 308 watts from 280 (10% power target increase) added 50Mv and 171 clock offset... Running smooth as butter at 1550 now


----------



## Klue22

I'll have to try that command out. You'll still be limited by the maximum offset though which can be adjusted via BIOS.


----------



## 4thKor

I prefer the BIOS method. But it is good to know there is a way to do this.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Boy Newegg dropped the ball this time. I had a long conversation with Fedex and Newegg about an order I placed 31 May and will not get here until 13th next week. How does Smartpost go from:
In to Ga. then to N.C. then S.C. (40 miles from me) then back to N.C. to S.C to N.C. then says on the way to house post office then shows it is in Ga. smh.

Really..that is not Smart(post) or effective for logistics. Think of the fuel wasted doing this. Now my customer has the wait until Monday for the part for the computer I am trying to repair. Trying to make a few $$$ to support folding just went out the window lol

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....
They said they will refund $4+ but I need the package. Been a Newegg member since 2006 and never had any issues.


----------



## mmonnin

Ouch. I used to work at a fedex facility during college but that looks like a mix up with the system and where the satellite should be for delivery. There were always missorted boxes that would get on the wrong truck but not usually so many times in a row.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Ouch. I used to work at a fedex facility during college but that looks like a mix up with the system and where the satellite should be for delivery. There were always missorted boxes that would get on the wrong truck but not usually so many times in a row.


Yeah Fedex said Newegg shipped it Smartpost . That is the package was to be shipped Fedex then handed over to USPS. Now to me..that is just not very smart logistics. Why pay 2 companies (Fedex and USPS) to drop the ball and have one cover it like a pro. I told Newegg they need to review this and think about the fuel cost and effectiveness of this. I told them to drop the Smartpost and never use it again. smh

Heedehcheenuh
Chuk D
Fold on...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Do not know if you can see this but wow. lol Just insane if you ask me. Florence S.C. is 40 miles from my house and they do this. smh

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> Yeah Fedex said Newegg shipped it Smartpost . That is the package was to be shipped Fedex then handed over to USPS. Now to me..that is just not very smart logistics. Why pay 2 companies (Fedex and USPS) to drop the ball and have one cover it like a pro. I told Newegg they need to review this and think about the fuel cost and effectiveness of this. I told them to drop the Smartpost and never use it again. smh
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuk D
> Fold on...


It's actually very good business sense to pass along packages. Move the package most of the way through your network and collect most of the shipping fee. Fedex/UPS/DHL does not have the nework that USPS does. USPS delivers to every house, 6 days a week. Fedex does not do that. If you're not in an area that Fedex often delivers or has a lot of other customers then they may have to spend a lot of time and fuel to go deliver a package out where they have few customers. USPS is going to be there anyway, just pass it long to them. It doesn't take much extra for USPS. Fedex may lose money delivering like this but its probably less of a loss if they carried it the whole way.

I'm not even sure Newegg has a say in this. Fedex probably contracted it out no matter what they said about Newegg. Its like mortgages probably. Contracts bought and sold.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> 
> Do not know if you can see this but wow. lol Just insane if you ask me. Florence S.C. is 40 miles from my house and they do this. smh
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


Its over 2 hour drive from Florence to Charlotte and they did it in 30min then back again in 1 hour. Don't think so. I'd rather bet 2 boxes got your one shipping label and scanned at each location than it going back and forth in that time.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Its over 2 hour drive from Florence to Charlotte and they did it in 30min then back again in 1 hour. Don't think so. I'd rather bet 2 boxes got your one shipping label and scanned at each location than it going back and forth in that time.


I think it was in USPS hands when it got to Florence But I do not understand that McColl is listed and I live there. They probably shot the bar code Fedex and USPS at the times listed. But why go back to Ga. smh

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> I think it was in USPS hands when it got to Florence But I do not understand that McColl is listed and I live there. They probably shot the bar code Fedex and USPS at the times listed. But why go back to Ga. smh
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


Since it was going the wrong direction was kinda why another package got your label along with yours. Shrug. What kind of new goodies did ya get?


----------



## hertz9753

Newegg doesn't use the USPS as far as I know for the super saver shipping. They used to use DHL that would hand off to Fed Ex ground but I switch to UPS 3 day when I order anything from them, it was just to much time sitting in depots.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Newegg doesn't use the USPS as far as I know for the super saver shipping. They used to use DHL that would hand off to Fed Ex ground but I switch to UPS 3 day when I order anything from them, it was just to much time sitting in depots.


Yeah..here in no where S.C. they hand off to the USPS. But the thing to me was the logistics for cost saving that looks ugly lol

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## BeerPowered

I haven't folded in a longtime. How would this Rig fair, and is it still worthwhile to fold?


----------



## mmonnin

VERY Well. 550k-600k in windows per 980Ti.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I haven't folded in a longtime. How would this Rig fair, and is it still worthwhile to fold?


You do know that My Little Pony is still a TC team, right?


----------



## RushiMP

Anyone in my neck of the woods need a FREE beastly large thing that passes for a computer case?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1602396/thermaltake-core-x9/0_50


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Anyone in my neck of the woods need a FREE beastly large thing that passes for a computer case?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1602396/thermaltake-core-x9/0_50


I've got my 970's in one of these. And my lounge.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Anyone in my neck of the woods need a FREE beastly large thing that passes for a computer case?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1602396/thermaltake-core-x9/0_50


Hmmm, if no one clams that off you by end of July/August time frame I can nab it off you since I will be down in the Tampa region for a few weeks.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, if no one clams that off you by end of July/August time frame I can nab it off you since I will be down in the Tampa region for a few weeks.


OK, if no one adopts it I will try and find a place to park this monstrosity.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> Yeah..here in no where S.C. they hand off to the USPS. But the thing to me was the logistics for cost saving that looks ugly lol
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


Almost would say your order is trying to makes its way to me lol. But that's a huge screw up on both parties (NewEgg & FedEX)


----------



## Ithanul

Darn the folding section sure seems a bit dead or at least the threads I sub to.

Anyway, was not some peeps going to help out in BOINC? So far OCN holding 5th place in the Pentathlon. Right now I think I soon to have two tablets crunching and both rigs except the 960 of course. Now if I can figure a spot to put another mobo up at (space issue with being stuck in a single wide trailer that older than me).


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn the folding section sure seems a bit dead or at least the threads I sub to.
> 
> Anyway, was not some peeps going to help out in BOINC? So far OCN holding 5th place in the Pentathlon. Right now I think I soon to have two tablets crunching and both rigs except the 960 of course. Now if I can figure a spot to put another mobo up at (space issue with being stuck in a single wide trailer that older than me).


I've noticed this as well.


----------



## Klue22

I'd post more but I am on vacation!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I'd post more but I am on vacation!


I have not seen one of those in years. lol

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, I think my last one was when I was terminal leave from active duty. Best darn few months I had.







Though, the AT in Britain last year was basically like one.

I actually liked the weather out there. At least I was not burning up and the humidity was not crank up in the high 80-100%. Truthfully I go back for the food. Especially that Turkish food. Seem to be everywhere over there and it taste amazing.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I know the feeling. When I was serving at Shaw AFB S.C. in 1986-1987 it was hot and humid with no shelters like they have today. lol I call them airplane (car) ports. I would turn beyond pecan brown (Native American). I have been out of work since June 2014 because of disability but I go no where now...no $$$ or transportation. lol I now know what they mean when they say cabin fever.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## kremtok

I'm still in the middle of a PCS. New assignment is in Homer, AK. One I close on my house next week, all that's left is HHG delivery and then I'll be back to folding!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Ok here we go again lol. This is the latest run on the same package. I have recieved the cpu i5-2400s and a screen for a lap top repair(ed) that I ordered and now the power supply and memory is still not here. smh.


I can not bench the Optiplex until this gets here and I can not tweak/overclock the GTX 960. But the folding goes on. I tried to run 3D Mark and it would start then freeze up with the 300w power supply she is running off of.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Ithanul

Got to love that crap. /s

One time Fedex did that crap out here....reason I rather get USPS or UPS since they seem to know where the trailer is at.







(No, I am not in a trailer park)









Best one was when one of them lost a 915F Cooler Master case. ....how the heck do you lose a case...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Got to love that crap. /s
> 
> One time Fedex did that crap out here....reason I rather get USPS or UPS since they seem to know where the trailer is at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No, I am not in a trailer park)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best one was when one of them lost a 915F Cooler Master case. ....how the heck do you lose a case...


What gets me is this was an order from 31st of May. smh lol Yeah how do you misplace a box as big as that case (Cool Master) is in?!??! Someone must have been using it as a stool at the sorting area lol j/k

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Well everything is smooth as glass now. I will run the new power supply for a week and run bench marks to stress the system before cranking very thing up.

Original:
Dell Optiplex
i3-2120
4G stock memory
200g hd
300w factory power supply
GTX 555 Delloem $45 usd (2 years ago)
$140 usd 2 years ago.

Updated:
Dell Optiplex
i5-2400s $75
16g G'Skill Aegis memory $60 usd (over 1 year)
240g SSD Mushkin $40 usd on sale (1 year ago)
600w (B) EVGA power supply $44 usd
GTX 960 MSI (Donated by 4thKor) priceless

My 3D Mark scores shot out the roof. Folding and rolling on time now. Thanks team.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> Well everything is smooth as glass now. I will run the new power supply for a week and run bench marks to stress the system before cranking very thing up.
> 
> Original:
> Dell Optiplex
> i3-2120
> 4G stock memory
> 200g hd
> 300w factory power supply
> GTX 555 Delloem $45 usd (2 years ago)
> $140 usd 2 years ago.
> 
> Updated:
> Dell Optiplex
> i5-2400s $75
> 16g G'Skill Aegis memory $60 usd (over 1 year)
> 240g SSD Mushkin $40 usd on sale (1 year ago)
> 600w (B) EVGA power supply $44 usd
> GTX 960 MSI (Donated by 4thKor) priceless
> 
> My 3D Mark scores shot out the roof. Folding and rolling on time now. Thanks team.
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


GOOD!


----------



## Ithanul

Glad to hear that you are back up and running.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I was running but just on the edge of running. The 300w power supply was just enough to fold with and not much more lol. I calculated the cost of the rig for $400-$425 usd over at 2 year build (Budget..budget..budget) so that is not to bad for a broke unemployed disabled folder.







I thank all those who have helped me to continue folding and hope my SSI/SSD gets started soon so I can purchase 2 more rigs and cards to keep the team going.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I'd post more but I am on vacation!


I will be having my vacation at the end of next month


----------



## Ryahn

I am looking to get back into doing 20-24 hour folding. I have the CPU up and going with the v7 client but I am having issues with the GPU. Something about the OpenCL.dll


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> I am looking to get back into doing 20-24 hour folding. I have the CPU up and going with the v7 client but I am having issues with the GPU. Something about the OpenCL.dll


Hi Ryahn,
Good to have you back









What OS, drivers are you using for your GPU?


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hi Ryahn,
> Good to have you back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What OS, drivers are you using for your GPU?


Windows 10, GTX 980ti I have the latest drivers installed as well


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hi Ryahn,
> Good to have you back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What OS, drivers are you using for your GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10, GTX 980ti I have the latest drivers installed as well
Click to expand...

https://foldingforum.org/search.php?keywords=OpenCL.dll

I will force @mmonnin to like me.







I still have my skills.







.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really hoping to get a more dedicated ISP next week. Also the 4790k is back under water


----------



## PimpSkyline

Anyone else having WU issues? My 770 hasn't got a WU on over 24 hrs.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Anyone else having WU issues? My 770 hasn't got a WU on over 24 hrs.


Have your checked your Log? Not seeing any issues here.
Are you folding with WIN 10?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Anyone else having WU issues? My 770 hasn't got a WU on over 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> Have your checked your Log? Not seeing any issues here.
> Are you folding with WIN 10?
Click to expand...

Fixed it, had to restart. lol

No WIN 7


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Wonder what scores I can get out of a stock i5-2400 on the Optiplex? I may do this in July after the custom case build for the motherboard from the Optiplex is done. Optiplex desktop in a larger mid tower case with extra fans..fan controller and custom paint. Soon to be posted in the beige builders mods section. I found an old Dell 8400 case I will work around and place the goodies in. So far so good (other than Microsoft updates) the new cards are keeping me going.
Again..Thanks to the team OCN and 4thKor for the support and help. The farm is still going '08 and forward "Fold On!"

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## DarthBaggins

4790k is out of retirement in TC, too bad it's only folding under w10


----------



## DRKreiger

Jumped in on this one!!! Folding for grandfather and grandmother. Who both lost lives to debilitating diseases.

Glad to be on the team.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Jumped in on this one!!! Folding for grandfather and grandmother. Who both lost lives to debilitating diseases.
> 
> Glad to be on the team.


Welcome aboard.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Anyone else having WU issues? My 770 hasn't got a WU on over 24 hrs.


My 560 stopped getting nice juicy 35k WUs


----------



## 4thKor

I'm pulling 560-600k units on my TC card.


----------



## Klue22

I have a friend who owns the 1070 founders edition. Apparently it can get 600k PPD.
Discuss.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I have a friend who owns the 1070 founders edition. Apparently it can get 600k PPD.
> Discuss.


I have 980's pulling 600k.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I have 980's pulling 600k.


For certain units yea, but I would have to see it to believe it if your talking 7 day average.


----------



## Ithanul

It does depend on WUs, I have no doubt that 1070 only gets that on certain WUs as well.

My 960 goes as low as 150K to as high as 210K PPD at times.

I have a 980, but have not folded on it in a bit (it sounds like a angry bee when I do). But I will have it back to folding since I do have a water block for it now.

My two monster 980Tis. Depending on which clock I will put them at they can be as low as 440K or as high as over 800K PPD.

So, really depends on the WUs at that time.

Snip of my WUs this foldathon so far.


----------



## bigblock990

1070 is real close to 980ti performance. I could see 1070 doing 650k avg once we find the right driver, and ofcourse under linux.


----------



## Ithanul

Funny thing, that with my 980Tis under Windows 7.








With my CPU doing three BOINC units at the same time.

They probably be even higher under Linux.









I just need to get my butt and BIOS mod mine, but darn that 960 and both these Tis clock already high as is.

The 960 is at 1552MHz. My Tis can go as high as 1570MHz while benching, but I fold usually around 1506MHz or 1545MHz. At the moment they are at 1506MHz. The heat down here been hot of late (105F outside), so kind of keeping them a bit lower until fall and winter gets back around.

I have toyed with the idea of testing a 1070, but not at the prices those nuttys are selling them for. Best Buy out here got three, but after they told me the price. I lost interest. Going to nab a RX480 instead to fool around with.


----------



## DarthBaggins

And they're not sold out, store doesn't open until 10am: http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?Ntt=Rx480&Ntk=all&sortby=match&N=0&myStore=false

So if fasttracker would like to snag me one it would be appreciated lol


----------



## Ithanul

There no MC down here.









On other note. Darn, my last 24hr been nice considering I only have the 960 and one 980Ti going.



I must of got some very nice WUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I have 980's pulling 600k.


O, you talking about your TC card? What crazy clock you have that thing at now.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I'm only running the 4790k & 390x, numbers would've been better if my connection wasn't spotty. Oh and also if I didn't hop on to play OverWatch last night lol


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I'm only running the 4790k & 390x, numbers would've been better if my connection wasn't spotty. Oh and also if I didn't hop on to play OverWatch last night lol


Yeah, that considering I have BOINC running on both rigs atm.







So I am folding and BOINCing at the same time.









And the 960 still holding 3rd spot in Nvidia TC cat. Hehe. Grrr, it is right behind that one 780. So close.


----------



## scgeek12

Seems to me like the 1070 isn't worth it folding wise if it only gets 650k... U can grab a 980ti for 300-400 right now and get the same or better


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Seems to me like the 1070 isn't worth it folding wise if it only gets 650k... U can grab a 980ti for 300-400 right now and get the same or better


No kidding, only advantage is the watts to PPD ratio most likely depending how much volts you are pushing into a card.

I just got one nutty WU on my 980Ti that had a 973K PPD output. Think that is my highest one yet. Just wish I get some more of those.

Other note, the folding charts look a little quite. I may just wake my dragon rig fully up and rock the charts for a bit.









Since I am getting a day off from Uni classes this July 4th. I think I will get to working on my rebuild for my folder rig. On that note, anyone know where I can find a block for a GTX 970 G1 Gaming? Or anyone trying to get rid of a block for one?


----------



## Klue22

So I need to figure out a way to cool a stack of three GTX 970s without breaking the bank and keeping the noise to a dull roar. Thoughts?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Send them to me and they'll stay cool for the price of shipping







lol


----------



## Klue22

Wow so funny a regular comedian!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I don't think we have enough 1070's in stock:


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Send them to me and they'll stay cool for the price of shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


We think alike


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I don't think we have enough 1070's in stock:


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I don't think we have enough 1070's in stock:


Actually more surprised you have one of the 6950's on a shelf to be honest.


----------



## DarthBaggins

We're bold like that lol


----------



## Ithanul

....Why there be no Frys or MC down farther in the South Lands.







I miss going to Frys, I would almost go there about twice a month while I was out in California. So fun to window shop computer parts.







I know I am odd gal, I just like my hardware, darn it.

Anyway, hehe. The little 960 been getting some nice WUs of late.


----------



## Klue22

Getting a weird error on one of my cards. Something like "FAHCore Interrupted." Happens even after reboot. Any thoughts?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Getting a weird error on one of my cards. Something like "FAHCore Interrupted." Happens even after reboot. Any thoughts?


Were you able to complete the WU? if not, maybe you had/have a 'Bad WU'.

Do you have more info, like:

OS
Project #
GPU clockspeed/temps.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Were you able to complete the WU? if not, maybe you had/have a 'Bad WU'.
> 
> Do you have more info, like:
> 
> OS
> Project #
> GPU clockspeed/temps.


I haven't tried clearing the work directory yet. But it would throw that error immediately on startup, without attempting retries or anything.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Getting a weird error on one of my cards. Something like "FAHCore Interrupted." Happens even after reboot. Any thoughts?


Re-install FAH. I've had similar "loop" type issues and that's the easiest way to fix it. I actually re-install Mint and just start all over. Kinda' sucks, but it works!


----------



## mega_option101

Today begins my vacation - hopefully my system does not encounter any issues in my absence (I am leaving it on).


----------



## Ithanul

Well, I be gone from my rigs for a few weeks. The 960 is going to kept full on 24/7.

Though, I am probably going to be all over Tampa hunting Pokemon when not working.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Re-install FAH. I've had similar "loop" type issues and that's the easiest way to fix it. I actually re-install Mint and just start all over. Kinda' sucks, but it works!


Had to delete the work directory and its all good again! Glad I don't have I rma another card!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Today begins my vacation - hopefully my system does not encounter any issues in my absence (I am leaving it on).


Yea vacation! Mine starts in about a week, though I'd be more excited if I had my jet ski back together.


----------



## hertz9753

You have a Kawasaki Jet Ski? I had a dealer about one block away when I was a kid. They would play those videos.


----------



## Klue22

Actually it's a waverunner technically. Just call it a jet ski out of habit.


----------



## hertz9753

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-gpu-database-updates.171000/

I'm tired and just saving that link here.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Woot Woot







thanks to Intel Retail Edge I won some Bragi Dash Wireless Smart Headphones, can't wait to play with these and think I'll highly enjoy no wires for my headphones


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi again!

Purchased a 1080 for the money I sold my 980s for. Bought a block for it as well. Seems like a good card. 2126 at 1.043V.

Anyhow.. it won't always clock up. It's stuck at 1607 when I use my computer and folding at the same time. If I only fold it's okay.

Any tips?


----------



## Ithanul

Crud, can't remember the guy who was trying to get rid of a Thermaltake case.

Remember it was I think in a foldathon thread.

On other hand, my new interest that has got my attention. Aftermarket sound equipment in my truck.







This going to be interesting.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi again!
> 
> Purchased a 1080 for the money I sold my 980s for. Bought a block for it as well. Seems like a good card. 2126 at 1.043V.
> 
> Anyhow.. it won't always clock up. It's stuck at 1607 when I use my computer and folding at the same time. If I only fold it's okay.
> 
> Any tips?


Is the slider set to FULL power in the FAHcontrol interface?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Is the slider set to FULL power in the FAHcontrol interface?


Yep!

I've been folding for some months and I've been through many machines, never experienced this issue though.

Found out that if I got edge or chrome up and running it will downclock. No matter if it's stock or OCed. I did delete my drivers and run DDU before I reinstalled them. (When I plugged in my 1080). If there's nothing else than the folding control and ex. prec. X it won't downclock.


----------



## Kylar182

Hi, hate to move in on this thread but I've been folding for a couple months now and I have some fairly good machines doing about 25 million a week on my own team. Is there a way as an independent team I could fold in the competitions? I honestly do it for the cancer research but it might be fun to compete. My father passed of cancer last year.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Hi, hate to move in on this thread but I've been folding for a couple months now and I have some fairly good machines doing about 25 million a week on my own team. Is there a way as an independent team I could fold in the competitions? I honestly do it for the cancer research but it might be fun to compete. My father passed of cancer last year.


TC is with just one piece of hardware. You could dedicate a card to TC. Big Bang Theorists is in need of a GPU-W folder, which is the cat for the "lower" cards such as 950's and such. You could try out that cat and see how you like it. It's actually a lot of fun and will definitely test your overclocking abilities!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Hi, hate to move in on this thread but I've been folding for a couple months now and I have some fairly good machines doing about 25 million a week on my own team. Is there a way as an independent team I could fold in the competitions? I honestly do it for the cancer research but it might be fun to compete. My father passed of cancer last year.


Hello again Kylar182,
To fold in Team Competition, you will need to fold dedicate the GPU or CPU that you wish to participate with for OCN (37726).
What hardware are you folding on at the moment?

Team Competition Manual

Let us know if you are still interested









What happened to your wingman @tiibag43? You know, you could join us here on OCN, we would love to have you as part of our team


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hello again Kylar182,
> To fold in Team Competition, you will need to fold dedicate the GPU or CPU that you wish to participate with for OCN (37726).
> What hardware are you folding on at the moment?
> 
> Team Competition Manual
> 
> Let us know if you are still interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your wingman @tiibag43? You know, you could join us here on OCN, we would love to have you as part of our team


So the competition requires me to be on the OCN Team? I fold on 4 TX's on Water with a 5960x (18-24 hours a day), Dual 980s and a 5930k on water (22-24 hours a day) and dual 960's on Air with a 5930k on water (24 hours a day). I already have a team which sadly consists of only me. tiibag doesn't really fold anymore so far as I know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> TC is with just one piece of hardware. You could dedicate a card to TC. Big Bang Theorists is in need of a GPU-W folder, which is the cat for the "lower" cards such as 950's and such. You could try out that cat and see how you like it. It's actually a lot of fun and will definitely test your overclocking abilities!


My overclock abilities are fairly good to my knowledge. 13th on FS Ultra but I never use LN2 so I'm curious how high I would get with it.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> So the competition requires me to be on the OCN Team? I fold on 4 TX's on Water with a 5960x (18-24 hours a day), Dual 980s and a 5930k on water (22-24 hours a day) and dual 960's on Air with a 5930k on water (24 hours a day). I already have a team which sadly consists of only me. tiibag doesn't really fold anymore so far as I know.
> My overclock abilities are fairly good to my knowledge. 13th on FS Ultra but I never use LN2 so I'm curious how high I would get with it.


Thats an impressive hardware list








If you would like to participate in Team Competition which is just a single piece of hardware, you would have to have that hardware folding for OCN 37726. The rest of your stuff you could continue to fold on your own team. However you should just fold all of it for OCN, we would love to have you


----------



## DarthBaggins

Guess I'll be hunting for a block for the 390x for this coming month's TC in AMD


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Windows 10...update borked my main rig...go figure. Alienware lap top went fine but the OptiPlex is on the mind (Windows 10 reinstall) as I try to figure out what happened. SMH It has been working fine for months.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> Windows 10...update borked my main rig...go figure. Alienware lap top went fine but the OptiPlex is on the mind (Windows 10 reinstall) as I try to figure out what happened. SMH It has been working fine for months.
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


Reinstall the graphics driver with DDU


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Reinstall the graphics driver with DDU


Na..it is with my personal settings I had setup and using google chrome. I could get on and as soon as I went to launch google chrome or edge.it would freeze up. I would reboot and recover and then it would freeze up after setting there for 5 mins. I figure I would do a fresh install and go from there. The Alienware went fine and I am using it now. The OptiPlex had a 240g ssd for windows and 500g hd for storage; that is what I set all the downloads to. I think when it updated it placed the update on the ssd while leaving a portion of the older win 10 on the hd. Kind of crossed up the OS a little. It was my fault for not correcting it prior to the update.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## hertz9753

I tried to do the Win 10 upgrade on my daily rig. I had the dial spinning from July 28 to July 29 and I gave up. I will also add that I have never seen MS hack my rigs like they have for the last six months. I noticed it last winter when my custom power settings kept going back to balanced and didn't do any updates. Sometimes my rigs will turn on with the mouse and other times I have to hit the power button because the rig went into standby.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Guess I'm one of the few the update worked for


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I tried to do the Win 10 upgrade on my daily rig. I had the dial spinning from July 28 to July 29 and I gave up. I will also add that I have never seen MS hack my rigs like they have for the last six months. I noticed it last winter when my custom power settings kept going back to balanced and didn't do any updates. Sometimes my rigs will turn on with the mouse and other times I have to hit the power button because the rig went into standby.


I know its too late and the free upgrade is over with, but if you having issues with windows update (on windows 7) check out this link. More specifically install the update from post #2, and then post #11. I did this on two different win7 installs to fix the never ending "check for updates" and/or stuck at downloading 0%


----------



## 4thKor

Just install Linux. No more problems!


----------



## hertz9753

I will give it a try but my problem is that I have Windows set to check for updates and not install. Before I quit using most my of rigs they kept switching to balanced without updates installed by me. I also have one that won't boot to Windows after I Installed the Win 7 updates. I also reinstalled Win 7 Pro with service pack 2 in my daily rig in May and I have never seen that many updates before with a fresh install.



It's good to see 4thkor posting again.


----------



## bigblock990

I just did a fresh install of win7 pro SP1 the other week, windows update looked about the same as the screen you posted. Think it was 234 updates


----------



## jagz

#101 @ OCN. Soon to be top 100.









Changed the TIMM to thermal grizzly, lowered me about 5-6c to boot.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> #101 @ OCN. Soon to be top 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the TIMM to thermal grizzly, lowered me about 5-6c to boot.


You should be there in a few days









Are you folding 24/7 on your GTX 980? If so Team Infinity or Team Explosm sure could do with your help in Team Competition







How about it?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hmm, wonder how well my Hydronaut would do on my 390x


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> You should be there in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you folding 24/7 on your GTX 980? If so Team Infinity or Team Explosm sure could do with your help in Team Competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about it?


Not quite, something like 16 hours a day maybe a little less.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Not quite, something like 16 hours a day maybe a little less.


Would you be interesting in temping for one of the teams until we locate more permanent folders (may take a little while)? You are still putting up some impressive numbers and will one or two folders a run for their money in the GPU-L category


----------



## bigblock990

Jeez I guess I need to step up my PPD game. I'm not in the top 20 producers list on EOC anymore


----------



## Ithanul

Hehe, wait for foldathon time.







I can still get my butt up there. Winter needs to get here faster.

Though, I need to probably clean my main rig's loop out. So not looking forward to that.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I got 3x 980Tis 2hich run 24/7 when it's not hot (aka summer) and 1x 1080 pass time.

Perhaps I should join those competition things one time.


----------



## Ithanul

I would run my Tis, but they been running hotter than usual. Reason I plan to clean the loop out. Plus, final setup my push/pull on the 360 radiator up top.

Once it stops raining where I can get install my new sound system in my truck. Then I will get back to working on my rigs. Plus, I got a side job every other weekend now. So, some extra cash each month now too.







I'm going to have one weird resume down the road that is for sure.









....Been raining like every darn day down here....keeps knocking my internet out too.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Go 390x go!


----------



## jagz

Now when I go to users > overtake. I am on page 1


----------



## Ithanul

Seems I need to fire my Tis off for a few days.









Been allowing my main rig to BOINC the past week or so. Hence why only my little 960 been putting numbers out atm on [email protected]


----------



## hertz9753

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=37726

You can click on the headers at the top of the page. You are #28 for PPD average.


----------



## lanofsong

Lots of zeros ahead of you which will not take too long to pass


----------



## Klue22

What's up everyone? Who's looking forward to winter?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> What's up everyone? Who's looking forward to winter?


Hopefully it coming sooner here than usual.

Then I can go back to having both Tis going. Right now the loop gets pretty toasty with one going and the CPU doing BOINC.


----------



## Klue22

Indeed! How much rad space do you have and what are your ambients?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Indeed! How much rad space do you have and what are your ambients?


I have right now a HWLab 360 Black Ice and a big ol 200 Phobya. The Black Ice right now only has three eLoops in pull and the 200 has a cooler master mega flow in push.

I plan to do push/pull here soon on the 360. Just finally got a pwm board that will allow me to hook up six fans off one header.

My ambient is 80F at midday and early afternoon still. This trailer be like a toaster oven at times.

Right now I can run one Ti with its temps hitting 41-42C with the CPU BOINCing. I just can't go with both since the water temps getting into dangerous range. Sometimes the water temps get close or right on 40C. Though, I suspect the blocks need a good cleaning.

If I get a few more barbs, especially some passthroughs. I can finally add the 915F which will allow me to expand to two more 360 radiators.


----------



## scgeek12

Love those big updates when he folding stats are down lol!!! 5M point update! It brought me from number 20 on the top 20 in OCN to #2









And I'm only folding on 2 GPUs


----------



## Klue22

42 isn't really that hot for a loop like that. I've seen 48 on my 980s when playing metro last light and I've got two triple rads cooling both 980s, a 680, the board, and the CPU in a single loop.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> 42 isn't really that hot for a loop like that. I've seen 48 on my 980s when playing metro last light and I've got two triple rads cooling both 980s, a 680, the board, and the CPU in a single loop.


Well, that with only one 980Ti going. If I dare to fire up both. Then it can easily get 50C water temp which is dangerous for my pump. That is water temp. Not the card temps.


----------



## scgeek12

woohoo! #1! at least until @4thKor fires up his 50 GPUS again


----------



## 4thKor

I only have 15.


----------



## lanofsong

I thought you had 50 as well


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, 15. That sure a lot.

I had five. Back down to four atm.


----------



## Klue22

8 (folding ones) here. 6x970s and 2x980s.


----------



## scgeek12

I was folding on 6 when I started 2 980tis. 2 Titan X maxwells, and 2 r9 390s...
I'm getting almost the same PPD with just these 2 Titan X pascals as all of those Lol


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> I was folding on 6 when I started 2 980tis. 2 Titan X maxwells, and 2 r9 390s...
> I'm getting almost the same PPD with just these 2 Titan X pascals as all of those Lol


\

Heh... funny how close some folks are.

Looking at getting a X (Pascal) here soon, though more for gaming than folding. What kind of results are you getting folding though?


----------



## hertz9753

About 1 million PPD on a single Titan X. @scgeek12 is also on nice water loop.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> \
> 
> Heh... funny how close some folks are.
> 
> Looking at getting a X (Pascal) here soon, though more for gaming than folding. What kind of results are you getting folding though?


between 1.2-1.6M PPD wus, averaging 1.25M each card I had a bunch of 0 days while I was down so the average is still climbing


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Weird...

My PPD with a 1080 at 2012 900mv is 750K, at 2138 at 1050mv it's 900K.

The speed difference is only 6%, but the PPD difference is 20%?!

Does the curve really suck that hard? :/

I was so happy with my 2012 900mv OC. TDP Peak never went over 90% in gaming, or never over 70% when folding versus 120% in gaming and 90-110% when folding. :/


----------



## Klue22

The QRB bonus is multiplicative. Thats why if you turn off your clients for a couple hours your PPD drops dramatically


----------



## 4thKor

Need some help getting a pair of 7990's to fold. Everything seems fine, but Afterburner is showing all GPU usage at 0. GPUZ is showing 3 out of 4 at 100% and one at 18%. And PPD sucks.


----------



## DarthBaggins

What else is connected in the system?


----------



## 4thKor

Monitor, keyboard, and mouse. That's it. And twelve fans. Thirteen with the CPU fan. And a hard drive.


----------



## DarthBaggins

What driver are you using?


----------



## 4thKor

I've already decided it's not worth it. I was getting about 550k PPd for 1000 watts. I can run three 980's for that and get three times the PPD.


----------



## hertz9753

I thought you were going to stay away from AMD GPU's.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well guess he figured since fall/winter in en-route, might as well gain some heat for the PPD


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Need some help getting a pair of 7990's to fold. Everything seems fine, but Afterburner is showing all GPU usage at 0. GPUZ is showing 3 out of 4 at 100% and one at 18%. And PPD sucks.


I know you said you're no longer interested, but I fold on a 7990 (it's all I have), and I usually get somewhere between 250K-300K PPD. And Afterburner shows my usages as 0 as well, but HWMonitor says both cores on mine fluctuate from 50-100%, but usually above 80%. So I don't think what you saw was too abnormal, at least by my standards.


----------



## 4thKor

I actually got these for BOINC. And because the price was right. $550 for the pair, and they do very well on some BOINC projects. Not sure they're worth the expense of power for folding though.


----------



## Ithanul

Pretty much just keep those for BOINC.

Reason I hope AMD's new big boys will be nice to BOINC with. Plus, I want another AMD card to mess with.

Though I do know where to get some RX480, 470, and 460 at. Best Buy surprisly has those in stock without a ripe off price like the Nvidia they have in stock. Funny though, they don't have the 1060.


----------



## DarthBaggins

We have a good stock in 480/70/60's right now too. Was looking at the Red Devil RX480's we have ($259.99)

Would love to see what my 390x could do in BOINC too


----------



## jagz

I appear to be on a 20 hour, 20k pt work unit.. over 14m tpf. Fun.

Project 11430. Card is at full clock and all so, beats me.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I appear to be on a 20 hour, 20k pt work unit.. over 14m tpf. Fun.
> 
> Project 11430. Card is at full clock and all so, beats me.


How far into the WU is it? Sometimes you will need to give it a little time to get the right TPF. Have you checked the log to verify?
If TPF is verified, then 20K PPD something is wrong







especially for a GTX980. Have you tried restarting your computer?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I would say if it's not past the 3% mark it would be inaccurate, or it's running on the 2D clocks


----------



## jagz

60+% in. Must have started early today. Not in 2D clocks which was my first assumption.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> 60+% in. Must have started early today. Not in 2D clocks which was my first assumption.


That can happen if your OC is unstable. Pause folding, reboot computer, and resume with a notch or two lower clocks. Should finish normally then.


----------



## 4thKor

Who is this mysterious No. 15 who's leading the pack in daily production?


----------



## tictoc

That would be the cruncher also known as BeerCan.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Who is this mysterious No. 15 who's leading the pack in daily production?


He is only listed for OCN but he is quite the farmer.

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=No%2E15


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> That would be the cruncher also known as BeerCan.


Yeah, he has one heck of an army of GPUs since [email protected] is going offline in BOINC area.

....Darn [email protected] units still being wonky on my 980Tis. Three out of 30 units became invalid. Does [email protected] dislike OC on GPUs?

GPUGRID not giving me any units. So can't see how that would run on my Tis.


----------



## 4thKor

Looks like we'll be testing a new core shortly. Maybe more PPD?


----------



## bigblock990

@BeerCan Epic PPD!


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> @BeerCan Epic PPD!


I am going for 10 mil a day









I need to do a new build and need a board that will support 6 cards without running out of resources. I use the 1x to 16x risers so the slots can be any size. I would like a board with minimal/no headaches if anyone knows of one.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> That can happen if your OC is unstable. Pause folding, reboot computer, and resume with a notch or two lower clocks. Should finish normally then.


Am at stock. Anyway I let it finish the 20 hour madness. Had restarted PC and all. Back to 500k+ wu's now. No biggy, just hope it doesn't happen again!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I am going for 10 mil a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do a new build and need a board that will support 6 cards without running out of resources. I use the 1x to 16x risers so the slots can be any size. I would like a board with minimal/no headaches if anyone knows of one.


Some numbers on running less than 3.0 x16 PCI-E lanes:
https://hardforum.com/threads/pcie-speed-folding-performance.1902126/


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Some numbers on running less than 3.0 x16 PCI-E lanes:
> https://hardforum.com/threads/pcie-speed-folding-performance.1902126/


I am not seeing anywhere near that drop off in my rigs. Perhaps this is an issue of benches vs actual use?

Edit: Anyway I have not been folding very long so I am not totally sure what PPD I should be getting. Last column is a sample of PPD HFM is estimating for my current WU's Thoo1 is native and Thoo2 is 1x (1080's)


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I am not seeing anywhere near that drop off in my rigs. Perhaps this is an issue of benches vs actual use?
> 
> Edit: Anyway I have not been folding very long so I am not totally sure what PPD I should be getting. Last column is a sample of PPD HFM is estimating for my current WU's Thoo1 is native and Thoo2 is 1x (1080's)


Those were actual numbers for him. The max PPD drop from 1.1 to 3.0 lanes was 27k PPD. Thats just 3 seconds per frame so not a whole lot. Another WU was 11 seconds for just under 27k. 3-11s TPF is beyond WU to WU variance so the change is real but not entirely significant. The silicon lottery overclock variation is greater than that. It can be worth it to save on CPU/motherboard/system cost overhead.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Those were actual numbers for him. The max PPD drop from 1.1 to 3.0 lanes was 27k PPD. Thats just 3 seconds per frame so not a whole lot. Another WU was 11 seconds for just under 27k. 3-11s TPF is beyond WU to WU variance so the change is real but not entirely significant. The silicon lottery overclock variation is greater than that. It can be worth it to save on CPU/motherboard/system cost overhead.


The new rig I just built uses connected 16x risers. So the lowest the cards connect at is 4x. It will be hard to compare the 2 rigs, the one with the 4x risers is 1080 mostly and the one with the 1x risers is a mix of 980, 980ti and 1070. If I see anything I think is meaningful I'll write a post.


----------



## RushiMP

So I have been getting this for the past couple of days. Things I have tried: Reboot, update drivers, replace slot, no overclock.

22:59:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array interactionCount: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
22:59:22:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So I have been getting this for the past couple of days. Things I have tried: Reboot, update drivers, replace slot, no overclock.
> 
> 22:59:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array interactionCount: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
> 22:59:22:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)


OK, appears it has to do with the latest drivers; 375.63. No bueno for folding.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I was failing projects on 375.63 with the 960 too, rolled back to 372


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> OK, appears it has to do with the latest drivers; 375.63. No bueno for folding.


Yup, it seems to be an issue with this driver 375.xx .
See thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1612662/folding-with-gtx970-and-gtx980ti-in-one-rig/40_20#post_25602277

@Wyllliam rolled back to 372.90 drivers


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Winter is coming, time to fire up the old beast for some folding action.


----------



## BWG

Maybe...


----------



## Wyllliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Yup, it seems to be an issue with this driver 375.xx .
> See thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1612662/folding-with-gtx970-and-gtx980ti-in-one-rig/40_20#post_25602277
> 
> @Wyllliam rolled back to 372.90 drivers


I just read that Nvidia released an updated driver yesterday.
On the site i can now find version 375.63.
Maybe the folding issues will be fixed with this new driver.
Anybody care to try?


----------



## hertz9753

I'm still using 350.xx and 360.xx drivers.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> I just read that Nvidia released an updated driver yesterday.
> On the site i can now find version 375.63.
> Maybe the folding issues will be fixed with this new driver.
> Anybody care to try?


No dice for me 375.63 just instantly fails units. This is on a clean install of the drivers and a new install of the client.


----------



## DarthBaggins

375.63 has a lot of bugs with it in Windows 10


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

OK Nvidia and Windows 10...play nice. I have not had any production in 2 days and I have reset all my drivers and clients







Get your act together. smh

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> OK Nvidia and Windows 10...play nice. I have not had any production in 2 days and I have reset all my drivers and clients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your act together. smh
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


I am guessing you rolled back your drivers to 372.xx or before?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> OK, appears it has to do with the latest drivers; 375.63. No bueno for folding.


Are you still having problems with your drivers?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Are you still having problems with your drivers?


I use that rig for gaming and right now all my VR and everything works great (which is a miracle) so I am very reluctant to screw with it.


----------



## jarble

Rolled back to 372.xx and I am live again after almost a week of just cpu folding







. Now I have to decide it its worth it to have geforce experience telling me there is a new driver every time I turn around


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Rolled back to 372.xx and I am live again after almost a week of just cpu folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now I have to decide it its worth it to have geforce experience telling me there is a new driver every time I turn around


My NV icon is hidden along with many others.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> My NV icon is hidden along with many others.


the icon itself does not bother me it is the popup. I may look for a setting to disable that


----------



## Klue22

Why not just uninstall GeForce experience like I do?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Why not just uninstall GeForce experience like I do?


I never install that software in the first place.

Everyone moving to new drivers. I'm sitting here on 361.43.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I might roll back to 362 to see if it nets me more on the 960 and the Midwestern 970 SSC


----------



## Klue22

Pretty sure all my Linux machines are still on 240 something.








I try not to install new drivers in Linux since it seems to take a dump whenever I try.


----------



## hertz9753

My daily rig has 358.91. I think the rest of them are 361 and 362.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Pretty sure all my Linux machines are still on 240 something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try not to install new drivers in Linux since it seems to take a dump whenever I try.


I pretty much only update drivers when I do clean installs of the OS. Seems to be less headache with that method.

So far the 960 in Mint Mate with the latest Nvidia drivers for Linux is running nicely.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

So I uninstalled the G-Force Exp. and hope to get stable. Still using the new driver though.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well the Anidees case is live, well loading up w7 (@hertz9753)right now. But in all everything seems stable so far








Had issues loading Ubuntu and bootloader failures on installing Mint.


----------



## hertz9753

I used to have a Spider Man shipping box just like that one but I used it to ship a Corsair HX 620.


----------



## DarthBaggins

hmmm. . wonder where that 620 and box went, lol.


----------



## hertz9753

You will never see all of the boxes in the corner of my basement but it has boxes inside of boxes stacked on other boxes. I think there is a couple of AMD 770 boards an Abit slot A and a Shuttle board that I used for a AMD K6 II 450.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Ok. I used driver sweep and uninstalled all Nvidia drivers and went with MS Nvidia 372.90 version to get stable again. I will not install the GeForce Exp anytime soon for any of my rigs. Just the Alienware 14R lap top to play some of my games with.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## BeerCan

I was having the issue on a card that was using drivers 373.06

Before I realized it was a driver issue I downclocked my card 50mhz and the issue cleared. So perhaps the later drivers are trying to push the boost clock a little to far.


----------



## 4thKor

What would cause a BIOS to not re-flash to the card I got it from? I borked a mod and tried to re-flash to stock and it wouldn't take. PCIe error of some sort. Finally figured out what I did wrong on the modded BIOS (boost at 1778?), re-flashed and all is well.


----------



## Klue22

So it wouldn't flash OEM bios but would flash a modded one?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> So it wouldn't flash OEM bios but would flash a modded one?


Yep. Not sure what the deal is. I re-booted twice and it still wouldn't work. But yet it re-flashed the previously modded BIOS I modded from the stock one I had just saved. Doesn't make any sense. Not sure I've ever even tried to re-flash to a stock BIOS, so my assumption was that this is normal due to the "certificates by-passed" of NV Flash.


----------



## tictoc

Never had that happen on an AMD card, and I think the last NVIDIA GPU I flashed was a 6800 Ultra. Maybe you have a corrupted stock BIOS image. Was it the image you dumped off your card, or one that you downloaded from somewhere?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Never had that happen on an AMD card, and I think the last NVIDIA GPU I flashed was a 6800 Ultra. Maybe you have a corrupted stock BIOS image. Was it the image you dumped off your card, or one that you downloaded from somewhere?


It was fresh from the card. And if it was corrupted then wouldn't the modded one be also?

As an after-thought I should have saved the stock BIOS as "save as" ####


----------



## tictoc

I have returned a number of BIOS to stock form from the original image. If you just modded a copy of the original image, and then flashed it, then I don't see why the stock BIOS wouldn't take. Maybe try grabbing a fresh image from the TPU database.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I have returned a number of BIOS to stock form from the original image. If you just modded a copy of the original image, and then flashed it, then I don't see why the stock BIOS wouldn't take. Maybe try grabbing a fresh image from the TPU database.


Too late. I've already put it back in the X99. I got what I wanted. 1400 mhz with stock cooler at 90% fans. Temps are still a little high though.

On another note I can't figure out why this board won't run a riser on slot #1. I've tried several, and it won't show up. On boot I get nothing unless I move the monitor cable to slot #2, then I get video but only three cards.


----------



## TK421

need help making [email protected] autostart on boot, but NOT start folding on boot (so basically open the client but immediately set it to pause)

I also have this problem where the gpu is being utilized fully, but slow operation

cpu is not doing anything but stuck in dl mode


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> need help making [email protected] autostart on boot, but NOT start folding on boot (so basically open the client but immediately set it to pause)
> 
> I also have this problem where the gpu is being utilized fully, but slow operation
> 
> cpu is not doing anything but stuck in dl mode


Three things:

1. To keep it from starting folding on boot, go to Configure -> Expert and click Add under Extra Client Options. Enter "pause-on-start" for name and "true" for value. Click OK and Save.

2. You need to set your CPU slot to use a number of threads that is valid. Prime numbers are generally bad, so try 10. Go to Configure -> Slots. Select your CPU slot and click Edit. Adjust the number of CPUs to 10, click OK and Save. You will have to restart the client to get it out of the stuck download state.

3. The folding client is notoriously bad at estimating PPD until several percent had completed on a work unit. Give it time.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Three things:
> 
> 1. To keep it from starting folding on boot, go to Configure -> Expert and click Add under Extra Client Options. Enter "pause-on-start" for name and "true" for value. Click OK and Save.
> 
> 2. You need to set your CPU slot to use a number of threads that is valid. Prime numbers are generally bad, so try 10. Go to Configure -> Slots. Select your CPU slot and click Edit. Adjust the number of CPUs to 10, click OK and Save. You will have to restart the client to get it out of the stuck download state.
> 
> 3. The folding client is notoriously bad at estimating PPD until several percent had completed on a work unit. Give it time.


thanks

ok new problem now

when it start fold on gpu it will crash the driver multiple times until I pause it manually, even when gpu is at stock


----------



## DarthBaggins

Which driver are you running? The newest drivers have been having issues folding


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Which driver are you running? The newest drivers have been having issues folding


Second to newest one


----------



## mmonnin

Drivers have version numbers.


----------



## RushiMP

Newest .70 are a bust for folding. Just tried them.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> thanks
> 
> ok new problem now
> 
> when it start fold on gpu it will crash the driver multiple times until I pause it manually, even when gpu is at stock


Can you post your log file?


----------



## TK421

which one is a log file?

this whole thing is new to me, apologies


----------



## mmonnin

Log.txt

In the start menu under FAHClient there is a folder called Data Directory. Opening that will bring you to the log file.
C:\ProgramData\FAHClient

The important parts are the 1st 100 or so lines where it spits out system and client info plus any errors after that of course.


----------



## mmonnin

Has anyone tried 375.70 that came out o Friday?
http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/110597


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Has anyone tried 375.70 that came out o Friday?
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/110597


few posts up, RushiMP said no good


----------



## Ithanul

Curious question, how well does the 1060 3GB models do for folding?

The one in the marketplace is very tempting.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Curious question, how well does the 1060 3GB models do for folding?
> 
> The one in the marketplace is very tempting.


They fold kind of like an overclocked GTX 970 or about 300k PPD.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> They fold kind of like an overclocked GTX 970 or about 300k PPD.


I got the 970 SSC @ 1511 +18mV and netting 350-380k ppd (have it paused right now to catch @superericla's spot in 3rd)


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Curious question, how well does the 1060 3GB models do for folding?
> 
> The one in the marketplace is very tempting.


Less PPD than the 6GB version.


----------



## hertz9753

I meant a mild OC and not everybody gets a card from grandpa Hertz.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol, you mean Mike-ro-center


----------



## hertz9753

I need you to go back to work. I want something from aisle 25.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Less PPD than the 6GB version.


I know they get less than the 6GB, but the one in the marketplace is super tempting at the price point it is being posted at.

Since all the darn good 1060 6GB seem to be staying up at 250-300 bucks. So a 1060 3GB at 175 bucks looks mighty nice.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol, you mean Mike-ro-center

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I need you to go back to work. I want something from aisle 25.


lol wonder what that would be, either the 6950x or a 1080/1070


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Less PPD than the 6GB version.
> 
> 
> 
> I know they get less than the 6GB, but the one in the marketplace is super tempting at the price point it is being posted at.
> 
> Since all the darn good 1060 6GB seem to be staying up at 250-300 bucks. So a 1060 3GB at 175 bucks looks mighty nice.
Click to expand...

http://forums.evga.com/970-FTW-VS-1060-FTW-3gb-m2564160.aspx He is folding with an EVGA GTX 1060 FTW.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol, you mean Mike-ro-center
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I need you to go back to work. I want something from aisle 25.
> 
> 
> 
> lol wonder what that would be, either the 6950x or a 1080/1070
Click to expand...

Aisle 25 is the best aisle. It's funny that Micro Center will tell you which aisle to find what you are looking for but Mikecro Center just says maybe in a box in the closet or under the bed. I'm still better than a Super Walmart.


----------



## Ithanul

Finally working toward my new build for the folder/boinc.

Dremel time has occurred. Though, still need to cut a little bit off which I will get tomorrow.



On other note, anyone know the where I can find out the thickness for the thermal pads I need to use with the EK mobo blocks for RIVBE? The stock pads look like crap.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Should say on EK's site I would think


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Should say on EK's site I would think


Finally found it. Hopefully the install manual tells the thickness for the pads I need.


----------



## jagz

Looks like I'm done folding until a future driver comes out. I don't want to keep reverting to fold then updating again to play Battlefield 1.










Will try to lower the clock though just to see. - Nope


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> #ShamelessSelfPromo
> 
> I am not sure if anyone here in the TC partakes in Cigar or Pipe Tobacco Smoking. I am a big fan, and decided to create a Club thread for the hobby. Give it a look if you are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN Pipe Tobacco and Cigar Club


Gonna put this here, for anyone else who's interested


----------



## Ithanul

This just showed up.



Holy moly, here I thought my EVGA 980Tis where huge. Think Zotac beats them.
Now to find a water block that will work with it.


----------



## hertz9753

I knew it had to be an Amp! Omega.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I knew it had to be an Amp! Omega.


Its actually an AMP! Extreme.

I never seen a heat sink so huge.


----------



## hertz9753

The EVGA Classified's and GTX 560 Ti 2win are in that range.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> This just showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly, here I thought my EVGA 980Tis where huge. Think Zotac beats them.
> Now to find a water block that will work with it.


I don't think they make full cover blocks for the Zotac cards


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I don't think they make full cover blocks for the Zotac cards


But what I found so far, not for the Xtreme. I will still find a way to put this card under water. I can survive without full covers, this card going into the folder/boinc rig for compute duty.


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-vg-980tizex-acrylic-original-match-design-clear.html

Do they still make those?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wouldnt recommend BitsPower blocks, but that's after my experience with their RVE monoblock


----------



## mmonnin

Tomorrow @BeerCan will blow right past me. I better hold onto something to not get blown over.


----------



## lanofsong

I hope @4thKor was holding onto something considering that I just blew past him on the last TC update


----------



## 4thKor

I was holding onto 105k points that will post next update.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, BeerCan is nuts.







Darn, if only I had enough room. I would have more computers up myself.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, BeerCan is nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, if only I had enough room. I would have more computers up myself.


At some point you have to think about available power. My place has a measly 60 amp service. I max that out with all rigs running. And that's with using my 30 amp dryer service to run the DL580's, which leaves me unable to dry my clothes. I wish I could afford to run a 200 amp service, with 150 to my basement. I'd then convert that to my "laboratory". For now I'm at my limit though.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> At some point you have to think about available power. My place has a measly 60 amp service. I max that out with all rigs running. And that's with using my 30 amp dryer service to run the DL580's, which leaves me unable to dry my clothes. I wish I could afford to run a 200 amp service, with 150 to my basement. I'd then convert that to my "laboratory". For now I'm at my limit though.


Time to upgrade those 980s to 1080s.


----------



## 4thKor

That would save maybe 5 amps. I've already done the math. Bottom line is I'm out of power. And the heat. That's why I don't run my GPU's much anymore. At least with the servers I can point their butts out the window and get rid of it.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> At some point you have to think about available power. My place has a measly 60 amp service. I max that out with all rigs running. And that's with using my 30 amp dryer service to run the DL580's, which leaves me unable to dry my clothes. I wish I could afford to run a 200 amp service, with 150 to my basement. I'd then convert that to my "laboratory". For now I'm at my limit though.


I am lucky, I have my rigs split between 2 locations so power draw is a smaller concern. I do have to be aware if I go near 15 amps on 1 circuit. I hate to run that much amperage through the wires constantly.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I am lucky, I have my rigs split between 2 locations so power draw is a smaller concern. I do have to be aware if I go near 15 amps on 1 circuit. I hate to run that much amperage through the wires constantly.


That too is an issue. Wire size is the ultimate deciding factor on how much current can be drawn on a continuous basis safely. I see a lot of guys looking at wattage, and I'm much more concerned with amps. Even though they are closely related, amps drawn on a circuit are the deciding factor between success and catastrophic failure. I push the limit on my server circuit. I do have 12 ga wire, so I can run 20 amps theoretically. I'm pushing 18 continuously though, which pushes wire temps up and thus limits down. I use "slow blow" 20 amp breakers, which get pretty warm. Normal fuses blow within a few hours. I wish I could configure these things to run on 220. That cuts amperage WAY down.


----------



## Klue22

Some power supplies are 220v capable. I know the one in my sig rig is.


----------



## 4thKor

These are server PSU's. They make them for use overseas, but mine are 110v only.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> At some point you have to think about available power. My place has a measly 60 amp service. I max that out with all rigs running. And that's with using my 30 amp dryer service to run the DL580's, which leaves me unable to dry my clothes. I wish I could afford to run a 200 amp service, with 150 to my basement. I'd then convert that to my "laboratory". For now I'm at my limit though.


No doubt, I bet this old single wide trailer hates my two rigs pulling from the same wall socket.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> That too is an issue. Wire size is the ultimate deciding factor on how much current can be drawn on a continuous basis safely. I see a lot of guys looking at wattage, and I'm much more concerned with amps. Even though they are closely related, amps drawn on a circuit are the deciding factor between success and catastrophic failure. I push the limit on my server circuit. I do have 12 ga wire, so I can run 20 amps theoretically. I'm pushing 18 continuously though, which pushes wire temps up and thus limits down. I use "slow blow" 20 amp breakers, which get pretty warm. Normal fuses blow within a few hours. I wish I could configure these things to run on 220. That cuts amperage WAY down.


That must be for BOINC?

Because if your pulling 2000w 24/7 for 700k ppd that is terrible.


----------



## 4thKor

It is BOINC. I've become quite attached to these Proliant's. Nothing like finishing 1,500 tasks per day!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> It is BOINC. I've become quite attached to these Proliant's. Nothing like finishing 1,500 tasks per day!


Darn. Good amount of work being done.


----------



## kremtok

What's the deal with P9212? It's cut my PPD almost in half. Is 8:24 TPF normal for this work unit?


----------



## lanofsong

Any chance you had a bad frame? what does your log reveal? - are the TPF consistent so far for this unit?


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> What's the deal with P9212? It's cut my PPD almost in half. Is 8:24 TPF normal for this work unit?


fyi
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=29288


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Any chance you had a bad frame? what does your log reveal? - are the TPF consistent so far for this unit?


TPF is consistent within 20 seconds. Nothing in the log indicates any sort of problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> fyi
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=29288


That explains it! Hopefully the rebenchmark happens soon if we are going to be getting these regularly.


----------



## lanofsong

957K for the 03:00 update on the axihub site...and it looks like it is not just me, in fact it is for most folders. Weird








http://folding.axihub.ca/displayone.php?user=lanofsong


----------



## Klue22

So apparently the FFW is coming back to town! Anyone have any interest in Team Lanyards? the team _The Lanyards_?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 957K for the 03:00 update on the axihub site...and it looks like it is not just me, in fact it is for most folders. Weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.axihub.ca/displayone.php?user=lanofsong


Looks like either my site messed up and gave everyone way too many points on the 3:00 update or Stanford's flat stats file at that time was borked with too many points. The update at 4 seems to have taken points back off again to bring it back in line.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Looks like either my site messed up and gave everyone way too many points on the 3:00 update or Stanford's flat stats file at that time was borked with too many points. The update at 4 seems to have taken points back off again to bring it back in line.


Get it together man! What are we paying you for?!?!?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Looks like either my site messed up and gave everyone way too many points on the 3:00 update or Stanford's flat stats file at that time was borked with too many points. The update at 4 seems to have taken points back off again to bring it back in line.
> 
> 
> 
> Get it together man! What are we paying you for?!?!?
Click to expand...

But you aren't paying me anything









And they are still working, just the one random blip at 3 AM UTC that fixed itself at 4 AM...


----------



## hertz9753

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html

Who tripped over the power plug for the servers?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html
> 
> Who tripped over the power plug for the servers?


Klue22's stats are the new server status, any hourly update that is <= 0 means that the servers are having issues 

http://folding.axihub.ca/displayone.php?user=Klue22


----------



## Klue22

Cleaned out my radiators. Temps dropped by more than five degrees.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Wow It has been a while, yet again! - What's going on, anyone around that still remembers this crazy Canadian? lmao

Let me give you a hint...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*
> 
> Wow It has been a while, yet again! - What's going on, anyone around that still remembers this crazy Canadian? lmao
> 
> Let me give you a hint...


Running a bar for your mom and got fired comes to my mind.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Running a bar for your mom and got fired comes to my mind.


Eh, hold them horses, they didn't fire me I quit!







- Moved on to bigger and better things, like more debt, I bought a Jeep for some reason along the way and then the debt doubled lmao...

How are things around here these days? - Only been a cpl years


----------



## hertz9753

That's not how I remember it.







Most of the fun folders from the past are gone and it's just a numbers game now. It would be great if we could go back having fun because right now it's like watching an old Dragnet episode...


----------



## Mr.Steve

Shame things fell apart, I used to love this place!


----------



## Ithanul

Maybe it can get rebuilt. Who knows.


----------



## Klue22

Fell apart? There may not be as many folders in this section as there used to be but it's far from dead guys.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

What happened to all the old guys?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> What happened to all the old guys?


Life, old hardware doing way worse then new hardware PPD wise, issues with other aspects of OCN, personal issues.

Some of the core guys are definitely still around, or folding in the shadows under other usernames now to avoid being pestered.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Compared to how [email protected] was a little over 2yrs ago to now, it has fallen apart - or at least on its face. It really is more of a numbers game considering the new hardware eating away at larger projects. Also seeing better projects for CPU's might help things grow again but until the fun is back it's just doing TPS reports lol.


----------



## Ithanul

Kind of the reason I redirecting a large part of my hardware to BOINC. Way more fun going on. Especially when the Pent occurs.


----------



## Klue22

I've been folding longer than a lot of you guys. PPD has always vastly increased with new hardware generations. Saying the hardware requirements makes folding unappealing is just a bad excuse.

Edit: if anything is to blame for the folding sections decreased activity it is lack of events and recruitment. Even someone with one 1080 can now put up great PPD f they fold, back in the 'good ol' days" it required at least two current gen cards to be in the top 20.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I've been folding longer than a lot of you guys. PPD has always vastly increased with new hardware generations. Saying the hardware requirements makes folding unappealing is just a bad excuse.


I think the big thing was how much new hardware beats old hardware and I noticed that trend in just the last few years. Makes people with even just slightly older hardware less likely to fold on a regular basis as they don't feel they are contributing that much without that PPD number being as high as someone else who just bought the latest piece of hardware.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I think [email protected] got hit by the rise of Bitcoin. I remember a lot of users dump [email protected] in favour of a way to actually earn money in return for all the power used.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I think [email protected] got hit by the rise of Bitcoin. I remember a lot of users dump [email protected] in favour of a way to actually earn money in return for all the power used.


This no doubt is part of the reason. Heck, there is ways to mine it while doing BOINC projects.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I think the big thing was how much new hardware beats old hardware and I noticed that trend in just the last few years. Makes people with even just slightly older hardware less likely to fold on a regular basis as they don't feel they are contributing that much without that PPD number being as high as someone else who just bought the latest piece of hardware.


This has always been the case. Back when I started the 8000 series put out around 4k for the flagship card. Then the 200 series came out and flagship cards where capable of 20k. Then the 400 series came out and suddenly the low midrange cards could do 15k for 1/3 the power of the 295s. Then came massive PPD from only your i7 CPU which pretty much everyone had. Then the risr of bigadv destroyed GPU folding by factors of several hundred percent until Maxwell and the end of bigadv. Now instead of spending 2k+ for a bigadv rig you can spend 1/3 for a GPU that can also play games and get the same PPD, even before the nerf.

So no. Older hardware has never been able to compete with newer hardware. It's nothing new Saying that the current generation makes folding unappealing with respect to older generations is ridiculous when you consider that Maxwell cards still put up great PPD and both Maxwell and Pascal are a heck of a lot easier to get into than 4p was.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I remember Bigadv. You could just about complete one on a 2600K if you overclocked it to within an inch of its life.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> This has always been the case. Back when I started the 8000 series put out around 4k for the flagship card. Then the 200 series came out and flagship cards where capable of 20k. Then the 400 series came out and suddenly the low midrange cards could do 15k for 1/3 the power of the 295s. Then came massive PPD from only your i7 CPU which pretty much everyone had. Then the risr of bigadv destroyed GPU folding by factors of several hundred percent until Maxwell and the end of bigadv. Now instead of spending 2k+ for a bigadv rig you can spend 1/3 for a GPU that can also play games and get the same PPD, even before the nerf.
> 
> So no. Older hardware has never been able to compete with newer hardware. It's nothing new Saying that the current generation makes folding unappealing with respect to older generations is ridiculous when you consider that Maxwell cards still put up great PPD and both Maxwell and Pascal are a heck of a lot easier to get into than 4p was.


I kind of agree with what you've said. Before QRB and before that, SMP, (I think I'm going farther back than anyone's referenced yet) points at least scaled with the CPU improvements and overclocks. With QRB, points now climb much faster due to the exponential rate of QRB. A single second in TPF on Maxwell/Pascal cards vary the PPD more than the PPD of the CPU system it is in. So why run at all.

Those that do have a piece of hardware that is decently competitive get shoved aside in 2 generations of GPUs. Might as well not run it and people don't unless it's winter or they buy something newer. Prior to QRB I would run all kinds of CPUs as it produced on the same scale.

Teams/people come and go. I look through the stats and nearly everyone one of the top teams when I started is nowhere close to the Top 10 besides [H] and they will be passed. One thing I do wish is that the teams that pay get split in the stats on EOC like google. That'd be EVGA and Curecoin.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Some of it has to do with the retiring of a lot of projects that used the older cores. As new projects come out using the new cores, they don't support the older gear. A lot of folders had older gear like Fermi and older, so by not supporting those hardware sets they lose of a lot of folders as they kill off the old projects. Also, I think the rise of distributed computing has opened a lot of peoples minds and ideas. Before Folding at Home you had Seti but that wasn't well known back then. Only really done by hardcore enthusiasts. Today there are lots of distributed computing programs and projects as its now a viable way of getting research done without needing massive super computers that out of reach for all but the top researchers. People are really spoilt for choice now as to which cause they contribute their computer resources too.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, major reason I think BOINC projects are surging, especially projects like WCG that give a variety of projects to do.

Plus, BOINC has those darn addictive badges to collect.

Also,

If any one interested in helping out our BOINC brethren with some spare CPU cycles. There is the 12th birthday for World Community Grid event going on Nov 16th to Nov 22th 2016.

Link to thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1613648/12th-wcg-birthday-challenge/0_30


----------



## jarble

Charter is "down" (80% packet loss) in my area so I have a bunch on units just chilling waiting to download


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Charter is "down" (80% packet loss) in my area so I have a bunch on units just chilling waiting to download


Better than waiting to upload! That happens to me all the time.

Also....

The Lanyards are returning!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Better than waiting to upload! That happens to me all the time.
> 
> Also....
> 
> The Lanyards are returning!


It kills when you miss an upload and the quick return.

Now this is a team I can get behind love my red ocn folding lanyard









Edit:

On the topic of people bailing on the FAH it is true this forum has slid a lot over the years but for me its people leaving that saps the life out. You get one or two main guys drop and the team will lose the momentum as other follow. I dropped out for a good long while after I lost the farm to coolant failure and again when the team did not feel like home because it felt like everyone I folded with at the start had pulled out.

Go and sort by total Wu's and you will see some of the old farms are still near the top (aka nitteo mklvotep). Then look at the points for those guys if you want to see how much the ppd game has moved


----------



## jagz

375.86 Remains unfoldable. Instant crashes. I miss folding. (Have latest drivers as I'm playing a lot of BF1)


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> 375.86 Remains unfoldable. Instant crashes. I miss folding. (Have latest drivers as I'm playing a lot of BF1)


thanks for the update I will stay away from it.


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, you think Nvidia can straighten their drivers out.

They sure not having any luck.


----------



## hertz9753

I don't have many WU's listed but my first couple of years here involved 3 i7 2600k's. I remember the number of points was the same as the WU number. I also remember WU's back in 2008 and 2009 that ran so hot that they killed GPU's. I lost a couple of GTX 260's and a 8800GT and I think the WU was a 351.

I think it's funny when people complain about thermal throttling on their GPU's.


----------



## Ithanul

Heck, I manage to kill a OG Titan at stock clocks while folding.







Thank goodness for warranty.


----------



## Klue22

I've killed too much hardware to recall. I made a list awhile back but I'm not gonna hunt for it.









I remember I used to fold on a GX2 that pretty much sat at 100c 24/7. Didnt care because it was cheap and I knew the GX2s were on their way out.


----------



## tictoc

Thermal and power throttling drive me nuts on NVIDIA GPUs. It makes it a real menace to try and get to higher clocks when there are artificial TDP roadblocks littering the way. At least there are unlocked BIOS available for most cards.

It is good for the masses, and I understand why NVIDIA does it, since most people will just shove their computers in a desk and let them cook to death. I killed a few 9800 GT's, but at least 2 of them came bake after a trip to the oven.









I have killed a number of 7970s, but they were all running cool. Most of them had VRM failure from pushing high volt's 24/7.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ok I'm back up and folding in w10 again, won't be pushing my 5930k till I get my Cuplex Kryos block on it, since it did very well with my 4790k. Do need to snag some more Grizzly Kryonaut since I need to save the Hydronaut I currently have.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I've killed too much hardware to recall. I made a list awhile back but I'm not gonna hunt for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember I used to fold on a GX2 that pretty much sat at 100c 24/7. Didnt care because it was cheap and I knew the GX2s were on their way out.


I remember the ghetto setups people had running to keep those GX2's cool.


----------



## hertz9753

Zip ties, string, 120mm case fans not screwed to the case, table fans and the very important cut off wood pencil to prevent sag.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

P11661, what a nasty little WU. TPF of over half an hour on a stock 2600K.


----------



## 4thKor

Congrats to @lanofsong on your overclock!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Congrats to @lanofsong on your overclock!


Close to winning the battle but losing the war big time this month


----------



## jagz

375.95 remains unfoldable. I feel like my [email protected] days are numbered as I do not want to use dated drivers while playing new games. After this many driver updates we're still forsaken. I'm beginning to think it stays that way.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> 375.95 remains unfoldable. I feel like my [email protected] days are numbered as I do not want to use dated drivers while playing new games. After this many driver updates we're still forsaken. I'm beginning to think it stays that way.


I hope Nvidia gets their act together. Otherwise, I will sit on these old drivers for my folding and boinc.

I'm almost fed up with gaming on PC from hearing everyone having issues with new releases, driver issues, etc. Then again, I don't game much anymore, and if I do game its on my 3DS or a console.


----------



## caenlen

What Nvidia drivers are best for folding? I am only getting 620,000 PPD on my 2.05 ghz gtx 1080....


----------



## Simmons572

I suppose we AMD folders have been graced with good, up-to-date drivers. I've had a couple minor hiccups with a couple drivers, but usually the patch release fix the issue.

Also, I am pretty sure my issues include not using an up-to-date version of Win7.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What Nvidia drivers are best for folding? I am only getting 620,000 PPD on my 2.05 ghz gtx 1080....


Not sure what is best, but there is a big variation between WU's in the order of 100K+ points, sometimes even higher. BTW - try to avoid 375.xx drivers as there are problems with 0x21WU's.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Not sure what is best, but there is a big variation between WU's in the order of 100K+ points, sometimes even higher. BTW - try to avoid 375.xx drivers as there are problems with 0x21WU's.


What Linux distro is best for folding? I have a spare SSD, I could just get Linux on it and use that for dedicated folding


----------



## lanofsong

I am using Ubuntu (14.10/15.04) and 346.xx drivers and also 349.xx (I think).


----------



## Ithanul

I'm using Mint Mate 18. Takes a few extra steps to get [email protected] to work, but my little 960 is happy running in that OS.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I need to get my Ubuntu Mate back up and running still. . Just enjoying OverWatch and a few other games from time to time for now too. Also will be transplanting the 5930k into the R.C70 case so I don't have to take my M8 to LAN events


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Just bought a 1070.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Just bought a 1070.


Awesome! Make sure to report how she overclocks.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

So, I need make a new rig it seems. I have an original Prodigy knocking about. A 500W PSU is alright for a 1060?


----------



## mmonnin

Plenty.


----------



## mmonnin

It now takes more than a 980Ti 24/7 to get into the Top 20 at OCN. During the summer I think it got me as high as 6th, now it's not in the top 20. 15 members over 1mil PPD.


----------



## jagz

Any word on 376.09 - WHQL? Ah hell I'll give it a shot.

Negative.


----------



## hertz9753

It doesn't fold with core 21.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My 1080 is getting picked today. Should be here tomorrow. No word from Amazon regarding the 1070 yet.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> My 1080 is getting picked today. Should be here tomorrow. No word from Amazon regarding the 1070 yet.


Which 1080 did you buy?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Which 1080 did you buy?


EVGA Gaming. Blower style.


----------



## Benjiw

I can't seem to fold with my 980ti's they're in sli atm is that what is causing the driver crashes?

Nah think one of my 980ti are faulty, it won't overclock the same as the other, and it won't fold like the other will even with it being set to stock clocks and SLI disabled.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Well drivers have been crashing constantly with my 980ti. Wiped and installed 376.whatever it is. Seems fine now.


----------



## alltheGHz

Hi guys, I'm trying to get into folding. I wanna build a very cheap but efficient rig, I'm looking at the 1050ti as the GPU, maybe even 2 of them. I already have storage, a PSU, etc on hand, can anyone give me a recommendation for a MB, RAM, and CPU to buy? Price is the name of the game here.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm trying to get into folding. I wanna build a very cheap but efficient rig, I'm looking at the 1050ti as the GPU, maybe even 2 of them. I already have storage, a PSU, etc on hand, can anyone give me a recommendation for a MB, RAM, and CPU to buy? Price is the name of the game here.


What MB will you be using?

I will say it again for @Benjiw and @PR-Imagery don't use the 375 or 376 drivers while folding. It has been proven that they fail Core 21 WU's. For now the 373 and earlier drivers still work. NVIDIA knows about the problem but it has been months and many people are still waiting for a fix so they can still play the new games. I never went passed 360.xx because I don't have any new games.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Well drivers have been crashing constantly with my 980ti. Wiped and installed 376.whatever it is. Seems fine now.


I thought it was my overclocks causing those issues, I've had loads of random crashes to the point of where I'm contemplating giving one of my 980ti's away as they're in SLI atm, or i might sell them when the 1080ti comes out.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm trying to get into folding. I wanna build a very cheap but efficient rig, I'm looking at the 1050ti as the GPU, maybe even 2 of them. I already have storage, a PSU, etc on hand, can anyone give me a recommendation for a MB, RAM, and CPU to buy? Price is the name of the game here.


GPU folding doesn't really require a lot. I run a GTX Titan XP with a Intel Pentium G4400, 1 stick of 8GB Corsair value RAM and a Gigabyte K3 Gaming Z170 mATX motherboard I got on sale. My 780Ti and 1060 are running in an old Sandy Bridge P67 system. If you don't plan on using it for anything other than folding then the G4400 is the best bang for your buck. The only problem with it is because it only has 2 cores, it struggles a bit when its been running for a while. It doesn't seem to like Teamviewer as well. Running one instant of GPU folding uses one core, add in a Teamviewer session and it sits at 100% usage. To get around this, I just set the client up so it takes to my SB machine which has my HFM stats on. I can stop and start the client from this machine so I don't need to Teamviewer in on the G4400.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Well drivers have been crashing constantly with my 980ti. Wiped and installed 376.whatever it is. Seems fine now.


C'mon man you are a folding editor. It is a known issue that 375/376 drivers don't work for folding. I don't even fold on windows and I know this


----------



## lanofsong

^ this - 375/376 still causing problems for 0x21 WU's.

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=29276&start=75

Bigblock990 - Folding like a Boss


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Well drivers have been crashing constantly with my 980ti. Wiped and installed 376.whatever it is. Seems fine now.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was my overclocks causing those issues, I've had loads of random crashes to the point of where I'm contemplating giving one of my 980ti's away as they're in SLI atm, or i might sell them when the 1080ti comes out.
Click to expand...

Did someone say giving away a 980Ti? I will pay for shipping.


----------



## Klue22

Dibs on one of those 980 tis








But really though, have you stressed the card in Windows while running GPU-Z? There is a field that says something like 'Perf-cap' which will tell you what is currently limiting your frame rate (voltage, temp, power, utilization, etc).

For cheap folding gear it's always a good idea to check out EVGA B-Stock. Last year I picked up a few GTX 970s for really cheap from them. They've been folding 24/7 since.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What MB will you be using?
> 
> I will say it again for @Benjiw and @PR-Imagery don't use the 375 or 376 drivers while folding. It has been proven that they fail Core 21 WU's. For now the 373 and earlier drivers still work. NVIDIA knows about the problem but it has been months and many people are still waiting for a fix so they can still play the new games. I never went passed 360.xx because I don't have any new games.


I don't know what MB I wanna use, that's why I'm asking the guys that know best







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> GPU folding doesn't really require a lot. I run a GTX Titan XP with a Intel Pentium G4400, 1 stick of 8GB Corsair value RAM and a Gigabyte K3 Gaming Z170 mATX motherboard I got on sale. My 780Ti and 1060 are running in an old Sandy Bridge P67 system. If you don't plan on using it for anything other than folding then the G4400 is the best bang for your buck. The only problem with it is because it only has 2 cores, it struggles a bit when its been running for a while. It doesn't seem to like Teamviewer as well. Running one instant of GPU folding uses one core, add in a Teamviewer session and it sits at 100% usage. To get around this, I just set the client up so it takes to my SB machine which has my HFM stats on. I can stop and start the client from this machine so I don't need to Teamviewer in on the G4400.


Oh cool, yeah it's only ~$60, and a semi decent MB will be maybe 80. Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## hertz9753

I have four Z77 MB's and one P67. I'm not using the P67 and ASUS P8Z77 WS right now.


----------



## alltheGHz

What OS do you guys use for folding?


----------



## Klue22

Ubuntu 14 for my farm machines. My sig rig alternates between Windows and Ubuntu depending if I want to game or not.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What OS do you guys use for folding?


Linux is the best OS for NVIDIA GPU folding and Windows is better for AMD GPU folding. For my systems with no GPU or an NVIDIA GPU I use Arch Linux, and for systems with an AMD GPU, Windows 7 or 8.1. Windows 10 is also fine for AMD GPUs, but I haven't personally used it since I had the Windows 10 Preview on my test server last year.


----------



## lanofsong

I use the following.

Win 10 - GTX 780Ti (Driver 372.54)

Ubuntu 14.10 - 2 rigs each with one GTX980 (Drivers 346.xx in one and 349.xx in the other)


----------



## lanofsong

Wow - 3 responses within a minute


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I just use Windows.


----------



## Danbeme32

I use both one system windows 10 the other linux mint..But planning on going all windows as I can steady over clcok on my 980 ti more in windows then linux.


----------



## hertz9753

I would say what I use but most people can also tell you.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Wow - 3 responses within a minute


Yeah, I'm kind of in shock!

Thank you for the responses guys. I think I'll go ubuntu, I'm coming from Win/Mac, how hard was it to learn the Linux OS?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Its in and gets a core 18 straight away.


----------



## tictoc

The 375.20 Linux drivers are just like their Windows counterparts. Insta-fail on all WUs. I rolled back to 367.35. Has anyone tried the 370.28 drivers?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My Auntie wanted to know why her PC was shutting down.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> 
> 
> My Auntie wanted to know why her PC was shutting down.


Does your aunt live in a dust storm? My parents house is really dirty but I've never seen anything like that!


----------



## 4thKor

Looks like sheetrock dust.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Its not been cleaned since she bought the PC 4 years ago. 4 years of moving, dust, plaster dust, pets and other crap. Ran Aid64 first, temps hit 90'C at stock clocks after just a minute. Cleaned it out, ran the test again, temps went down to 66'C on the hottest core. Average temps for a billion chrome tabs, 3 instances of Second Life and one tab of BBC iPlayer live TV, 37'C on the hottest core. Not bad if I do say so.


----------



## kremtok

Your auntie is running watercooling but doesn't know how to clean her rads?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Your auntie is running watercooling but doesn't know how to clean her rads?


Probably someone built it for her. Or "high-end" pre-built.

In other news, I just received my used R9 Nano, and I am currently putting it through its paces. I am planning on using it in an up-coming build log, but until the rest of the parts arrived, I threw it into the TC rig. This little card is performing very well!

And now that I have all of my rigs folding for the winter, I have finally hit over 1 mil PPD


----------



## Simmons572

Double postin'









I was looking at EOC, and I noticed something interesting...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also noticed Stanford must be down


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Also noticed Stanford must be down


Until the 9th.

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=29456


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Until the 9th.
> 
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=29456


Thanks


----------



## jagz

376.33 Appears to work for folding









If it continues to do so, looks like my 980 is back online.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> 376.33 Appears to work for folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it continues to do so, looks like my 980 is back online.


Thanks to @hertz9753, I am pretty sure that 376.33 is still broken for [email protected] https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/981418/geforce-drivers/official-376-33-game-ready-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-12-14-16-/post/5037742/#5037742

Also, looking at the thread on the folding forum the drivers appear to still be broken.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> 376.33 Appears to work for folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it continues to do so, looks like my 980 is back online.


Make sure to check with Core21 WUs. Core18 WUs have always worked.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1618454/nvidia-drivers-376-33-still-wont-fold/0_30


----------



## jagz

Yeah, got excited back there. Still failing on those.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, I am having no luck this day.

My sat modem just went out. Right now tethering through my phone on the main rig. I should be a bit piss that the internet loading faster through the phone too.









Anyone know how well Linux responds to tethering? Hope to later on get it to pass through the phone, so I can keep sending and receiving WUs.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, I am having no luck this day.
> 
> My sat modem just went out. Right now tethering through my phone on the main rig. I should be a bit piss that the internet loading faster through the phone too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how well Linux responds to tethering? Hope to later on get it to pass through the phone, so I can keep sending and receiving WUs.


I use my phone as a wifi hotspot for my laptop all the time. Laptop is running Arch Linux and I have no issues. I haven't tried physically tethering a phone to a linux machine in about 5 years, but before carriers put the lock-down on tethering I was able to do it on a rooted Android phone.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I use my phone as a wifi hotspot for my laptop all the time. Laptop is running Arch Linux and I have no issues. I haven't tried physically tethering a phone to a linux machine in about 5 years, but before carriers put the lock-down on tethering I was able to do it on a rooted Android phone.


I currently have my main rig, which is on W7, physical tethered to my phone. Seems this Turbo 2 is not locked down (thank goodness). Hopefully the phone and Mint will play nice. First though, I got a final's paper for English class to get done and submitted online. Reason I was pretty much freaking out this morning when I found the modem crapped out.

Just wish the stupid phone stop dropping to 3G. Most likely this old trailer's metal sides causing the issue as usual.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Almost time to Fire up the FFW. . 2ndHandHounds 2016/17 Thread is up!! (link in sig)


----------



## DarthBaggins

So it's looking like the newest Nvidia driver might be ok with my 970, I know the one running on the 960/Phenom rig isn't so I'll be rolling that back to prep for the FaT.


----------



## Widde

I've put a 660ti at work to fold 24/7 now ^^ Should do atleast some work while it's running

Any team that needs one?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> I've put a 660ti at work to fold 24/7 now ^^ Should do atleast some work while it's running
> 
> Any team that needs one?


Hopefully you have permission from the owners or managers, otherwise it's considered poor form to use others' equipment for folding.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Hopefully you have permission from the owners or managers, otherwise it's considered poor form to use others' equipment for folding.


It's my equipment







and yes I have permission to fold ^^


----------



## kremtok

Awesome!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> It's my equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I have permission to fold ^^


Like a Boss







cause you are the boss


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Like a Boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause you are the boss


I'm not the boss but I've got the boss permission to fold on their power bill







^__^


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> I'm not the boss but I've got the boss permission to fold on their power bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^__^


Recently just convinced my CEO to allow me to utilize one of our very, very, very underutilized Xeon E5-2630 to fold 24/7.
I'd ask if I could use the other one E5-2630 but the blade that is in hosts some more important things like the domain controller, domain name server, IIS, some web development test environment junk...

11.78% into it's first work unit and at 17.7K PDD right now.


----------



## Ithanul

So @DarthBaggins, how the new driver working out?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> So @DarthBaggins, how the new driver working out?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1618160/december-2016-foldathon-monday-19th-21st-noon-est-5pm-utc/200_20#post_25727068

That one? You should test it.


----------



## lanofsong

Hi Folders,
We have a little competition going on over in the BOINC section. Currently, we are in third place but if we could get few more GPU's on board i think we can take 2nd spot. Any help is greatly appreciated







There are still 5 days remaining, so come on over and join us.

Check it out and feel free to ask questions in the thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1617597/boinc-stats-collatz-challenge-12-20-12-27-over-christmas/0_20

Let's do this







OCN - FTW


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> So @DarthBaggins, how the new driver working out?


It isn't quite there on 21's so I rolled back to 372.**, need to find my 362.00 driver since that one was even better for folding, just wish it was for w7 too


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> So @DarthBaggins, how the new driver working out?
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't quite there on 21's so I rolled back to 372.**, need to find my 362.00 driver since that one was even better for folding, just wish it was for w7 too
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1618454/nvidia-drivers-376-33-still-wont-fold/0_20

Scroll down to the bottom...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> It isn't quite there on 21's so I rolled back to 372.**, need to find my 362.00 driver since that one was even better for folding, just wish it was for w7 too


Hmmm, 362 driver. Don't have that one on hand. I tend to save drivers I download, but I am still on 361.43 since most of my gaming of late been on a PS4 Pro and on the PC a whole bunch of building in Minecraft.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, 362 driver. Don't have that one on hand. I tend to save drivers I download, but I am still on 361.43 since most of my gaming of late been on a PS4 Pro and on the PC a whole bunch of building in Minecraft.


You know we have a nice competition going in Collatz and any of those Big Maxwell cards sure could help







OCN is about to take the #1 spot from P3DN but with 3 1/2 days left, who know what will happen. Maybe @hertz9753 and @msgclb will join in on the action









Link


----------



## 4thKor

We could always throw or TC hardware at it....


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> We could always throw or TC hardware at it....


Ahhhh, nice try there









I had to back off my OC just a touch due to a few more frame errors per day creeping in - 1569Mhz at the moment. Looks good for the last 24 hrs.
The PPD Police - FTW


----------



## Klue22

I should re-name this thread, "24/7 [email protected] driver discussion club"


----------



## hertz9753

Are you doing your monthly folding post that's not about folding?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> You know we have a nice competition going in Collatz and any of those Big Maxwell cards sure could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN is about to take the #1 spot from P3DN but with 3 1/2 days left, who know what will happen. Maybe @hertz9753 and @msgclb will join in on the action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Sorry, not doing much with the cards at the moment.

Cold weather is not wanting to show up down here.







Xmas day going to be 80F.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Sorry, not doing much with the cards at the moment.
> 
> Cold weather is not wanting to show up down here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas day going to be 80F.


Weather here is great for folding but i'd rather the 80F you are getting as i would be riding my motorcycle


----------



## lanofsong

Talk about folding 24/7.....@RushiMP, have you tried folding with the newest drivers


----------



## RushiMP

I have not yet, been busy for the holidays.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I have not yet, been busy for the holidays.












Don't i know, this is why i am up early today.....got to do some shopping







.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Weather here is great for folding but i'd rather the 80F you are getting as i would be riding my motorcycle


The last few days the weather been rainy. Actually, other parts down here need more rain because of the drought.

I plan to do some riding on my motorcycle next week if the rain holds off, plus, get some disc golf in.







My Aunt suppose to get with some others to do a round of disc golf and learn the game. I plan to join in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't i know, this is why i am up early today.....got to do some shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good luck. Whole reason I buy gifts several months ahead. No way in hell am I going to deal with crowds. I feel bad enough for my Mom who works at a super center Wal-Mart.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Still have a 1060 and a 1050ti knocking around needing computers.


----------



## Tex1954

*"Captain_cannonfodder" Still have a 1060 and a 1050ti knocking around needing computers.*

You could mail them puppies to me and I would be glad to install them in a setup...


----------



## hertz9753

I wonder what shipping from The Shire to an old house would be.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Still have a 1060 and a 1050ti knocking around needing computers.


Ooooo, you trying to sell them off?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

No but when the 1080Ti's come out, I'll be looking to offload these 980Ti's I have now.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> No but when the 1080Ti's come out, I'll be looking to offload these 980Ti's I have now.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

No but when the 1080Ti's come out, I'll be looking to of
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*


Folders get first dips and a 10% discount.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> No but when the 1080Ti's come out, I'll be looking to of
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folders get first dips and a 10% discount.
Click to expand...

What about a Folding Captain and I say please?


----------



## Klue22

Anyone seen those new 80MB WUs? Currently downloading one now.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Anyone seen those new 80MB WUs? Currently downloading one now.


Need more info


----------



## lanofsong

If it is a 9213, then it takes my rig about 28 seconds to download it.


----------



## mmonnin

In those cases it might be better with the default 99% next-unit-percentage config depending on the previous WU. I think my 980Ti is set to 100%.


----------



## navjack27

the rig that i brought online for the boinc collatz competition is now my 24/7 [email protected] rig.

its got a 5775c and a 390x. any advanced things i can do to get a bit more out of it? i got hfm.net doing whatever it does monitoring stuff if you need more info


----------



## 4thKor

No. But I have seen several of the 10494's that have apparently been converted to core 21's. 330 k PPD @ 8+ hours. I had three or four back-to-back.


----------



## navjack27

i've had a 10495

Project ID: 10495
Core: OPENMM_21
Credit: 14421
Frames: 100

Name: 5775c Slot 01
Path: 192.168.0.10-36330
Number of Frames Observed: 100

Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:27 - 308,234.6 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:31 - 296,068.3 PPD


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Need more info


It's a 9209 (17, 36, 34).
TPF of about 6:51, and 287k PPD which is a little low, but since that computer is on a slow connection it might be normal for everyone else.


----------



## hertz9753

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject.overusingIPswillbebanned?p=9209

I don't like those WU's but as always I will still fold them.


----------



## Danbeme32

Every time I get a project 10495.. My folding rig would reboot by itself or shut down. At first I thought it was a psu or the board going bad but it happened with my other folding rig too.

Any one else having this problem too. Its driving me crazy. I tried different drivers but no luck. The one am using is the 368.69. Its the best one so far. 368.81 is ok but when its in screen saver. Once I start to use it with these drivers I can see the usage gets really wavy ..


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

How odd.

14:17:29:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5088 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
14:17:29:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4608
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:Core PID:2328
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-12-29T14:17:30Z ***********************
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:0x21roject: 13500 (Run 1, Clone 645, Gen 66)
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000006a8ca304f457a359502b26fb82
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:[email protected] GPU Core21 [email protected] Core
14:17:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
14:17:34:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
14:17:34:WU02:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
14:17:35:WU01:FS01:Upload 7.77%
14:17:41:WU01:FS01:Upload 15.55%
14:17:47:WU01:FS01:Upload 23.32%
14:17:53:WU01:FS01:Upload 31.09%
14:17:59:WU01:FS01:Upload 38.86%
14:18:05:WU01:FS01:Upload 46.64%
14:18:11:WU01:FS01:Upload 54.41%
14:18:17:WU01:FS01:Upload 62.18%
14:18:23:WU01:FS01:Upload 69.95%
14:18:29:WU01:FS01:Upload 77.73%
14:18:35:WU01:FS01:Upload 85.50%
14:18:41:WU01:FS01:Upload 93.27%
14:18:51:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
14:18:52:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:18:52:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 39720.00 points
14:18:52:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
14:19:08:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
14:20:42:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
14:22:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
14:23:51:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
14:25:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
14:27:00:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
14:28:34:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
14:30:10:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
14:31:44:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
14:33:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
14:34:53:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
14:36:27:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
14:38:02:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
14:39:36:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
14:41:10:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
14:42:45:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
14:44:19:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
14:45:54:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
14:47:28:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
14:49:02:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
14:50:37:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
14:52:11:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
14:53:46:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
14:55:20:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
14:56:54:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
14:58:29:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
15:00:03:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
15:01:38:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
15:03:12:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
15:04:46:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
15:06:21:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
15:07:55:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
15:09:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
15:11:04:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
15:12:38:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
15:14:13:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
15:15:47:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
15:17:22:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
15:18:56:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
15:20:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
15:22:06:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
15:23:40:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
15:25:15:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
15:26:49:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
15:28:23:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
15:29:58:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
15:31:32:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
15:33:07:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
15:34:41:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
15:36:15:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
15:37:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
15:39:24:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
15:40:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
15:42:33:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
15:44:07:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
15:45:42:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
15:47:16:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
15:48:51:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
15:50:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
15:51:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
15:53:34:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
15:55:08:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
15:56:43:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
15:58:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
15:58:37:WARNING:WU00:FS02:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
15:58:37:WU00:FS02:Starting
15:58:37:WU00:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5088 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:58:37:WU00:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 3452
15:58:37:WU00:FS02:Core PID:3448
15:58:37:WU00:FS02:FahCore 0x21 started
15:58:38:WU00:FS02:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-12-29T15:58:37Z ***********************
15:58:38:WU00:FS02:0x21roject: 11402 (Run 6, Clone 44, Gen 115)
15:58:38:WU00:FS02:0x21:Unit: 0x000000b58ca304f255ed4e8ec96e5d2b
15:58:38:WU00:FS02:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:58:38:WU00:FS02:0x21:Machine: 2
15:58:38:WU00:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
15:58:38:WU00:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
15:58:38:WU00:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:58:38:WU00:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
15:58:38:WU00:FS02:0x21igital signatures verified
15:58:38:WU00:FS02:0x21:[email protected] GPU Core21 [email protected] Core
15:58:38:WU00:FS02:0x21:Version 0.0.17
15:58:45:WU00:FS02:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
15:58:45:WU00:FS02:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
15:59:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
16:01:07:WU00:FS02:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)

P13500 failed then it looks like it carried on.


----------



## Ithanul

Bigger WUs...well, that is great.









Probably explains why some WUs take a bit longer on my sat connection.


----------



## 4thKor

Doesn't look like they're completing though. Look closer.


----------



## mmonnin

Odd. Are there 2x core21 exe files running?


----------



## navjack27

This was a heck of a WU that i got. i just noticed it when i was looking thru my logs and charts. seems kinda fast and decent credit. i hope for more of these. btw this was not on my not 24/7 folding rig but on my main rig with the 980 ti

Code:



Code:


17:38:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-12-29T17:38:14Z ***********************
17:38:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Project: 11804 (Run 0, Clone 22, Gen 31)
17:38:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000238ca304e8582a2b94b2da29ce
17:38:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:38:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
17:38:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
17:38:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:38:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
17:38:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
17:38:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Digital signatures verified
17:38:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:[email protected] GPU Core21 [email protected] Core
17:38:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
17:38:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
17:38:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:38:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
17:39:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
17:40:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
17:40:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
17:41:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
17:42:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
17:42:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
17:43:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
17:43:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
17:44:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
17:45:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
17:45:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
17:46:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
17:46:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
17:47:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
17:48:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
17:48:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
17:49:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
17:50:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
17:50:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
17:51:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
17:51:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
17:52:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
17:53:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
17:53:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
17:54:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
17:55:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
17:55:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
17:56:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
17:56:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
17:57:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
17:58:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
17:58:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
17:59:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
18:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
18:00:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
18:01:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
18:01:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
18:02:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
18:03:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
18:03:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
18:04:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
18:05:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
18:05:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
18:06:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
18:06:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
18:07:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
18:08:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
18:08:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
18:09:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
18:10:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
18:11:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
18:11:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
18:12:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
18:13:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
18:13:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
18:14:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
18:15:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
18:15:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
18:16:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
18:16:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
18:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
18:18:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
18:18:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
18:19:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
18:19:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
18:20:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
18:21:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
18:21:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
18:22:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
18:23:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
18:23:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
18:24:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
18:24:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
18:25:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
18:26:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
18:26:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
18:27:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
18:28:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
18:28:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
18:29:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
18:29:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
18:30:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
18:31:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
18:31:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
18:32:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
18:32:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
18:33:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
18:34:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
18:34:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
18:35:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
18:36:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
18:36:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
18:37:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
18:37:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
18:38:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
18:39:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
18:39:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
18:40:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
18:40:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
18:40:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
18:40:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
18:40:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
18:40:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
18:40:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
18:40:22:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
18:40:22:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11804 run:0 clone:22 gen:31 core:0x21 unit:0x000000238ca304e8582a2b94b2da29ce
18:40:22:WU01:FS01:Uploading 7.41MiB to 140.163.4.232

EDIT: on my both my 5820k and my 5775c cpu work units, i set it to only use half the cores due to heat... is this a normal practice or do people just not bother with cpu workload much?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Odd. Are there 2x core21 exe files running?


I logged in via Teamviewer on a whim to find I had a "Core 21.exe" has crashed message from Windows.


----------



## jagz

Any word on the foldability of 378.49?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Any word on the foldability of 378.49?


Skipped right over a thread dedicated to drivers.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1618454/nvidia-drivers-376-33-bad-376-48-hotfix-good/90_30#post_25800308


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Skipped right over a thread dedicated to drivers.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1618454/nvidia-drivers-376-33-bad-376-48-hotfix-good/90_30#post_25800308


Thanks. I only look in threads under my recent activity when I come browse, so didn't see.

So. That's promising seemingly.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Thanks. I only look in threads under my recent activity when I come browse, so didn't see.
> 
> So. That's promising seemingly.


It does. Stanford is working on a core fix as well so hopefully any driver will work.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like the new driver from Nvidia is [email protected] stable, so far the 970 is ripping along


----------



## Klue22

Folding on latest drivers is for noobs.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Someone has to be the guinea pig


----------



## jarble

New driver is working for me as referenced in http://www.overclock.net/t/1618454/nvidia-drivers-376-33-bad-376-48-hotfix-good/0_50







so far the ppd has been better than the hot fix but I chalk it up to wu variation more than the driver.


----------



## jagz

When I notice the latest drivers work again for folding...


----------



## navjack27

Lol

Earlier I stepped away from my desktop to chill in the living room. I came back to a blank screen. Well not totally blank, there was a mouse cursor, no desktop windowing. But the mouse reacted to where stuff was on screen. So I can't do anything I tap the power button to do a shut down and reboot. Windows logs in and proudly proclaimed that it did me a favor and updated my graphics drivers. I reboot with driver signature enforcement disabled, venture into my downloads folder for the modded Quadro drivers and launch gpedit to change stuff while I reinstalled my drivers.

I am doing the insider preview stuff for Windows 10 so I generally leave things at stock so I can truly bug test and have good feedback but that was quite annoying.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Someone has to be the guinea pig


How are they doing with those drivers? It has been 5 days so far. I used the older drivers and got back to a 2million point week for the first time in months. Let me know before I try those new drivers...please. Being disabled with mobility issues and bad brain farts it takes me sometime to keep these four rigs straight.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## RushiMP

Just notice the new drivers, rigs spinning back up.

Oh and who on gods green earth is No.15!?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Just notice the new drivers, rigs spinning back up.
> 
> Oh and who on gods green earth is No.15!?


I think I sent you the driver link in a PM a month ago, now join my FFW team.









No. 15 is @BeerCan.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup must join the Second Hand Hounds now due to driver delivery fees lol


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Oh and who on gods green earth is No.15!?


I wondered the same thing. He's definitely got some PPD going on.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I think I sent you the driver link in a PM a month ago, now join my FFW team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. 15 is @BeerCan.


Keep your panties on let me get warmed up.


----------



## hertz9753

I'm going commando right now because lanofsong keeps giving me giving a wedgie. When he puts on his costume he is Sonic the Wedgehog.


----------



## navjack27

no he just turns into the physical manifestation of sonic 06


----------



## hertz9753

Not helping. It's like telling me that he has a mega drive Japanese version and I only have a normal Sega Genesis.


----------



## RushiMP

Anyone else bothered by the lack of papers coming out of the Stanford Cabal. Nothing in over a year.

https://folding.stanford.edu/home/papers/

Discourages me when I think of the time, effort, and money required to fold.

Costs me approximately $350-500/year in electricity per video card. Why not just give that money to Shriners or St. Judes and get the tax break.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Anyone else bothered by the lack of papers coming out of the Stanford Cabal. Nothing in over a year.
> 
> https://folding.stanford.edu/home/papers/
> 
> Discourages me when I think of the time, effort, and money required to fold.


They do have a new website that is in the top of your link.

https://foldingathome.stanford.edu/papers-results/


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> They do have a new website that is in the top of your link.
> 
> https://foldingathome.stanford.edu/papers-results/


Thanks for the link, I missed it and got grumpy.

Your fixed it, I am better now. Nothing to see here...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Anyone else bothered by the lack of papers coming out of the Stanford Cabal. Nothing in over a year.
> 
> https://folding.stanford.edu/home/papers/
> 
> Discourages me when I think of the time, effort, and money required to fold.
> 
> Costs me approximately $350-500/year in electricity per video card. Why not just give that money to Shriners or St. Judes and get the tax break.


Person that used to do my family's taxes told my dad and I that if we metered the electricity for folding we might be able to claim it as a deduction. I never got around to it, especially since the last kill-a-watt I had tried to set itself on fire.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Person that used to do my family's taxes told my dad and I that if we metered the electricity for folding we might be able to claim it as a deduction. I never got around to it, especially since the last kill-a-watt I had tried to set itself on fire.


I thought about it, but it would be a stretch and probably an audit flag.


----------



## RushiMP

All the APCs in my office are having fun clicking at each other. Wonder if the wire gods in the wall are displeased...guess that is why I have home insurance.


----------



## RushiMP

Doing some cleaning up while I get back into things and have an extra case. Posted it in Freebies, but folders get priority.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1622608/corsair-air-540-central-florida-pickup/0_50


----------



## RushiMP

Summer is coming...Free Fans for Folders!

You live in USA? You want fan? You ask for fan, I put fan in USPS box, and you get fan. Your money is no good here.

They used ones are dusty, but no cooties contamination. I promise.



CLAIMED BY ITHANUL (3) 140 mm Corsair



(2) 140x38 mm San Ace (Beasts)



(3) 120 mm x 38 mm San Ace (Beast Lite)



(3) 120 mm x 25 mm



(2) 92 mm San Ace with funny connectors. Dell?



CLAIMED 4THKOR (2) 120 mm from a Synology NAS (New)



CLAIMED JUANO (1) 180 mm Silverstone with a speed switch (Powerful)



(1) 120 mm Thermaltake (Quiet)



(1) Coolermaster giant thing.



120 mm Enermax Magmas (Very Quiet)

CLAIMED ITHANUL 80 mm Enermax Magmas (Very Quiet)


----------



## juano

I'm interested in the Silverstone 180mm if it doesn't have serious bearing noise. I've got a TJ08e with one 180mm fan and a RV03 with 2 180mm fans so it would have a good home.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'm interested in the Silverstone 180mm if it doesn't have serious bearing noise. I've got a TJ08e with one 180mm fan and a RV03 with 2 180mm fans so it would have a good home.


It is ball bearing, but it should be the same as your other Silverstone fans. PM your address and I will get it shipped out.


----------



## juano

Cool beans, thank you very much. I just looked it up and my ap181 are sleeve bearing compared to the ap182 ball bearing, so should be better than mine which are starting to make noise now. PM incoming, and thank you.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Cool beans, thank you very much. I just looked it up and my ap181 are sleeve bearing compared to the ap182 ball bearing, so should be better than mine which are starting to make noise now. PM incoming, and thank you.


I stand corrected.


----------



## BeerCan

Nice gesture !

Those san ace fans are monsters, I have a few and if you can stand the noise they work great on radiators.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's actually a good idea, I know I have overstock on some fans (I know I have a pair of Delta 120 PWM's & a few standard DC versions) and a little bit on Watercooling gear - which saved my butt over the weekend since my AC Kryos Delrin clogged up somehow


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Doing some cleaning up while I get back into things and have an extra case. Posted it in Freebies, but folders get priority.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1622608/corsair-air-540-central-florida-pickup/0_50


I'd pay freight to Missouri.

Never mind. Pulled up the post. I do like these cases though and need a home for my Asus Z97 with twin 980's.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'd pay freight to Missouri.


Well, if you want to arrange it I would gladly hand it off to a human being or even a robot. But I ain't looking for no box.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Well, if you want to arrange it I would gladly hand it off to a human being or even a robot. But I ain't looking for no box.


You missed my edit!









Edit: I'd even go $40 to make it worth your while.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> You missed my edit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'd even go $40 to make it worth your while.


Well, if a large box happens to cross my path I would do that since your a folding monstrosity.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well my 970's and 5930k are hauling ass (strix is stable at 1510 right now:


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well my 970's and 5930k are hauling ass (strix is stable at 1510 right now:


Yeah the STRIX are beasts. I had several of them running hard for months 24/7 with no problems.

Super quiet too. But I maybe managed 1440-1450, never got 1510, that is pretty damn solid.


----------



## DarthBaggins

And only at 49-50c, it's been a good card over-all (and has Samsung chips). Wish I had a waterblock on the EVGA SSC 970 as well or another blocked Strix 970. Saw someone on Heatware offloading 2 Strix 970's for $325 for the pair.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Well, if a large box happens to cross my path I would do that since your a folding monstrosity.


Thanks for the consideration. But I don't want to be a pain in the butt. One more of those would make four though.


----------



## Simmons572

Have you all been noticing any issues with your clients trying to grab updates? It seem like every couple of days, my 2 TC rigs need to be rebooted in order to grab Work Units.


----------



## tictoc

No issues here. TC rig is on Windows 7 and last time it was rebooted was in December. My other machine that is folding is on Arch Linux, and it has never had an issue getting work.


----------



## mmonnin

None here either. My 980Ti in Ubuntu has been running for 75 days. BOINC on 3 CPU cores.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Have you all been noticing any issues with your clients trying to grab updates? It seem like every couple of days, my 2 TC rigs need to be rebooted in order to grab Work Units.


I've been getting a "Exception: Server did not assign work unit" every once in a while for the past week or so, but I haven't had to do anything about it, it still grabs a new WU a few seconds later.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Doing some cleaning up while I get back into things and have an extra case. Posted it in Freebies, but folders get priority.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1622608/corsair-air-540-central-florida-pickup/0_50


Would like to have it, but i don't live in FL. Poo and yes I am a Folder, A Special Folder, just ask Hertz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Summer is coming...Free Fans for Folders!
> 
> You live in USA? You want fan? You ask for fan, I put fan in USPS box, and you get fan. Your money is no good here.
> 
> They used ones are dusty, but no cooties contamination. I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3) 140 mm Corsair
> 
> 
> 
> (2) 140x38 mm San Ace (Beasts)
> 
> 
> 
> (3) 120 mm x 38 mm San Ace (Beast Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> (3) 120 mm x 20 something mm
> 
> 
> 
> (2) 92 mm San Ace with funny connectors
> 
> 
> 
> (2) 120 mm from a Synology NAS (New)
> 
> 
> 
> CLAIMED (1) 180 mm Silverstone with a speed switch (Powerful)
> 
> 
> 
> (1) 120 mm Thermaltake (Quiet)
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Coolermaster giant thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Pair of 120 mm and 80 mm Enermax Magmas (Very Quiet)


Fans you say? I will take 26.


----------



## alltheGHz

Looking at building a SUPER power efficient folding rig. Looking at a 1050ti/750ti, but I'm stuck on the cpu/chipset. I want to go with an embedded solution because of the power efficiency, but I'm worried it will bottleneck the GPU, does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, nice case. But see Beercan beat me to pming you.

I would not mind nabbing those 140mm Cosair fans and the 200mm Cooler Master fan (need for backup if mine in the main rig ever dies) off you though.

Hmmm, maybe nab the 80mm enermax too. Might try rigging that up to cool the little amp in my truck.

I will be going through central Florida this Friday (picking up another case). If you want, I can stop by to get the fans.


----------



## BeerCan

Where do you live in Alabama? I used to live there years ago in Montgomery, I worked for Bobby Lowder if you know who he is


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Where do you live in Alabama? I used to live there years ago in Montgomery, I worked for Bobby Lowder if you know who he is


I don't live near the big cities.

I'm down in the Wiregrass area. Houston county. It is 30mins to Florida's border for me.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Would like to have it, but i don't live in FL. Poo and yes I am a Folder, A Special Folder, just ask Hertz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans you say? I will take 26.


I'd take those two Synology's. One of mine crapped out and the other is starting to. They're good case fans though.


----------



## RushiMP

Oh, I found another case. A full tower Antec P280 in great shape.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1622653/antec-p280-central-florida-pickup/0_50


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'd take those two Synology's. One of mine crapped out and the other is starting to. They're good case fans though.


PM me your address and they are yours.


----------



## Ithanul

Good grief. A lot of cases. Seem a fellow hoarder of computer gear is here.


----------



## 4thKor

How do I get the ability to up the core clock on a 1060 in Mint 18? I'm running at 2000 and this thing was doing 2200 in Windows. Coolbits=28 only gave me fan control.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> How do I get the ability to up the core clock on a 1060 in Mint 18? I'm running at 2000 and this thing was doing 2200 in Windows. Coolbits=28 only gave me fan control.


Tried a reboot?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Tried a reboot?


Yeeeeees.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> How do I get the ability to up the core clock on a 1060 in Mint 18? I'm running at 2000 and this thing was doing 2200 in Windows. Coolbits=28 only gave me fan control.


For Pascal I am pretty sure you need to be running at least the 375.26 370.28 driver or newer, to OC fom nvidia-settings. I am guessing you are on an older driver, and do not have the option to set clocks via PowerMizer.

**Edit** Pascal overclocking was actually added in 370.28 back in September. http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/107408/en-us

My 1070 on the 375.26 driver:


----------



## 4thKor

370 via PPA resulted in immediate FAH failure. I'll have to do a manual install of 375.26 this evening.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Had to back the Strix 970 back down to 1508 since 1510 was causing the occasional bad state. But glad to have all my hardware rocking along. Should hope to be in the top 20 soon, also thinking the 760G board (Phenom II x 6 1055T) I'm running the 960 on is hindering a bit. Hoping to find a Asrock 970m to swap out to and I can put my Enermax t40fit cooler on the Phenom and push it's clocks a bit more (it's at 3.4Ghz now).

Gaining fast on people now


----------



## BeerCan

Following RushiMP's lead I have plenty of DDR2, DDR and some DDR3 memory I can donate to needy folders/boincmeisters. Just PM me your needs and I will see if I can accommodate.
I also have an AMD cpu/motherboard I will post later.


----------



## alltheGHz

Looking at building a SUPER power efficient folding rig. Looking at a 1050ti/750ti, but I'm stuck on the cpu/chipset.

I want to go with an embedded solution because it's simply what I have laying around (also because of power concerns), but I'm worried it will bottleneck the GPU.

The one I plan on using has a Intel atom N270 (1.6GHz), but only has a 1x slot









Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Looking at building a SUPER power efficient folding rig. Looking at a 1050ti/750ti, but I'm stuck on the cpu/chipset.
> 
> I want to go with an embedded solution because it's simply what I have laying around (also because of power concerns), but I'm worried it will bottleneck the GPU.
> 
> The one I plan on using has a Intel atom N270 (1.6GHz), but only has a 1x slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this?


It might run, but it will not run very well. Folding on the GPU will require one core, and that is all you've got with that CPU. The 1x slot will limit you even further.

The 1050ti is a great choice for low power folding. My 1050ti does 168k ppd, and draws less than 70 watts.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Looking at building a SUPER power efficient folding rig. Looking at a 1050ti/750ti, but I'm stuck on the cpu/chipset.
> 
> I want to go with an embedded solution because it's simply what I have laying around (also because of power concerns), but I'm worried it will bottleneck the GPU.
> 
> The one I plan on using has a Intel atom N270 (1.6GHz), but only has a 1x slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this?


My vote is also a GTX 1050Ti, maybe with a 6-Pin to allow for OC'ing its balls off.

Pair that with a LGA 1151 "G4560" or G3258 and 4 to 8GB RAM and a 500W PSU and your set. 170ishK PPD from the 1050Ti for less than 200W of power.


----------



## PR-Imagery

My 950s haul on proper drivers. Think total power with an i3 3220 was 187w for ~360k ppd on sweet units. Will probably switch to 1050Tis soon.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> My 950s haul on proper drivers. Think total power with an i3 3220 was 187w for ~360k ppd on sweet units. Will probably switch to 1050Tis soon.


Aha see there's the problem, 187W. I want to minimize the energy used, and I think that i3 is contributing.


----------



## CptAsian

I figured I might as well jump in here since I'm finally involved in TC!


----------



## Simmons572

Welcome sir!


----------



## RushiMP

First batch of shipments will go out tomorrow. As it stands now @PimpSkyline is the sweeper for all leftover items. Last chance!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> First batch of shipments will go out tomorrow. As it stands now @PimpSkyline
> is the sweeper for all leftover items. Last chance!


I appreciate that more than you will ever know.


----------



## juano

Thanks RushiMP


----------



## tictoc

The [email protected] client drives me nuts sometimes with the way it handles GPU assignments. I had a heck of a time getting a 1070 to fold in Windows on my TC machine. I did get it running eventually, but the ppd estimates are way off. Usually it is only the estimates in FAHControl that are off, but this time it is the actual client, since my HFM numbers are also way off.



The awarded points are correct, so it's not a big deal, just a bit annoying.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The [email protected] client drives me nuts sometimes with the way it handles GPU assignments. I had a heck of a time getting a 1070 to fold in Windows on my TC machine. I did get it running eventually, but the ppd estimates are way off. Usually it is only the estimates in FAHControl that are off, but this time it is the actual client, since my HFM numbers are also way off.
> 
> 
> 
> The awarded points are correct, so it's not a big deal, just a bit annoying.


Man, if I saw numbers like that especially with two strong GPU's, alarm bells would go off and I would go right to Afterburner to check clock speed. Alas you are getting awarded the correct amount of points - Agreed on it being annoying


----------



## tictoc

Has anyone tested the 378.13 Linux drivers, or should I be the guinea pig?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Has anyone tested the 378.13 Linux drivers, or should I be the guinea pig?


I'm on 367.44 in linux but I'm not running any pascal gpus.


----------



## jagz

PPD on a 980 Ti vs 980? Also against a 1080?

I'm looking for an excuse to upgrade again. I already have one, I don't like playing battlefield on (mostly) medium settings (1440p).. Sure it can run on high/ultra but frames dipping at crucial times can cost me, no time for that!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> PPD on a 980 Ti vs 980? Also against a 1080?
> 
> I'm looking for an excuse to upgrade again. I already have one, I don't like playing battlefield on (mostly) medium settings (1440p).. Sure it can run on high/ultra but frames dipping at crucial times can cost me, no time for that!


Everything you could ask for









GPU Projects PPD database


----------



## tictoc

Upgraded to the 378.13 Linux drivers, and all is well.







No noticeable performance difference, up or down.


----------



## tictoc

Follow up on the 378.13 drivers, no failed WUs and PPD is as good as the 375.xx drivers after running for two days.

I also figured out what was going on with the odd ppd numbers on my TC rig. No idea how it happened, but when I installed the 1070 and the NVIDIA drivers, some how my clock got set back 7 hours.







In additon to that the Windows time service was commiting suicide every time it tried to re-sync, so once the clock was skewed it never got back in sync. After nuking the service and bringing it back up all is well.


----------



## lanofsong

Oh yeah, look who is back in the top twenty


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Oh yeah, look who is back in the top twenty


Thank you for noticing.


----------



## jarble

Pulled my loop apart as I had a bad feeling (hearing bubbles) and found this.


Bad feelings confirmed







I am going to be down both of my 980ti's until I can get a replacement in.


----------



## alltheGHz

Just pieced together the single core folding system to find out the atom cpu doesn't support 64 bit OS's.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> just pieced together the single core folding system to find out the atom cpu doesn't support 64 bit OS's.












I wouldn't use a ATOM CPU for even GPU folding, ewwww. lol


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> just pieced together the single core folding system to find out the atom cpu doesn't support 64 bit OS's.


Depending on the atom it will work with 64bit os'es. I have a few Rangeley series atoms that are running 64 bit BSD and Linux. I use them for firewall/routers and phone systems. They work great but of course I don't fold on them so my post is irrelevant


----------



## tictoc

Waking up this thread.









Anyone still rocking older AMD drivers might want to check out the 17.2.1 drivers. Looks like about a 5-10% or so bump in performance over the 16.9 drivers on my Fury-X.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Waking up this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone still rocking older AMD drivers might want to check out the 17.2.1 drivers. Looks like about a 5-10% or so bump in performance over the 16.9 drivers on my Fury-X.


Any data on which driver(s) yield optimal output for Polaris cards?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Waking up this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone still rocking older AMD drivers might want to check out the 17.2.1 drivers. Looks like about a 5-10% or so bump in performance over the 16.9 drivers on my Fury-X.
> 
> 
> 
> Any data on which driver(s) yield optimal output for Polaris cards?
Click to expand...

I think it is probably the same as the Fury X. Previous bumps in performance via drivers, were evident across various GCN cards.

My 480 is in Linux, so I don't have any data on Windows performance for Polaris.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Waking up this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone still rocking older AMD drivers might want to check out the 17.2.1 drivers. Looks like about a 5-10% or so bump in performance over the 16.9 drivers on my Fury-X.


@tictoc I am not sure what is going on for me, but after updating, all of my WUs are failing. Interestingly enough, it appears to immediately fail.









I am going to revert to stock clocks and see if that fixes it.

EDIT: Looks like it's still failing. I'll have to look into this tomorrow..


----------



## tictoc

No issues here, and I think I've folded about 7 or 8 WUs on the 17.2.1 drivers.


----------



## Simmons572

I am starting to think that it may be a OS compatibility issue. I rolled back to 16.11 (I think), and everything is working fine.

My AMD rig is still running Windows 7, and it doesn't appear to be grabbing updates any more. I guess I will be sticking with this driver until I rebuild this system


----------



## tictoc

I am also running Windows 7, and outside of a few bad states from pushing up the men clock, it has been rock solid for the last few days.

The OS install is about 4 years old and has had all sorts of different GPUs and drivers. Maybe try and reinstall the client. Instant failures point to some sort of a driver/client conflict. I don't recall any major changes in the drivers, since the first Relive drivers, but that machine is my set it and forget machine.


----------



## mmonnin

I would make sure OpenCL is installed. GPU-Z will show this. And that the client can see it. 1st 100 or so lines in log file should correctly identify the card and driver.


----------



## Klue22

Selling a 2500k.
$70 shipped for folders.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626596/i5-2500k/0_30


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Selling a 2500k.
> $70 shipped for folders.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1626596/i5-2500k/0_30


I think I will take you up on that offer


----------



## Ithanul

Well, I pulled the trigger on a 1080 Ti SC pre-order.

Now to wait for the release.


----------



## hertz9753

After you get you join should join one of the Titan Pascal clubs. They love 1080 Ti's.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> After you get you join should join one of the Titan Pascal clubs. They love 1080 Ti's.


I see what you did there.


----------



## hertz9753

The only thing I did was make it hard for people to read that post. The Titan X Pascal members do love talking about the GTX 1080 Ti, the people that are new to computers are my favorites.









The wait list for some 1080 Ti's is May 1st for many pre-orders if you want a good one that doesn't blow.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The only thing I did was make it hard for people to read that post. The Titan X Pascal members do love talking about the GTX 1080 Ti, the people that are new to computers are my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wait list for some 1080 Ti's is May 1st for many pre-orders if you want a good one that doesn't blow.


I was trying to get the FTW3, but I kept getting beat out on the pre-orders.

These two 980Tis are solid and not even FTW, so I said crap it and went for the SC.


----------



## hertz9753

Nothing wrong with the SC Ithanul.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

As an owner of a TXP, yeah, I'm bummed by hey ho, I'll get a Ti just for giggles.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the SC Ithanul.


I know.

Now, to get these two 980 Tis sold off.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I know.
> 
> Now, to get these two 980 Tis sold off.


I need to sell mine off, or maybe just the one. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I need to sell mine off, or maybe just the one. Haven't decided yet.


I'm only selling off my two in the main rig.

Keeping the ZOTAC one for tinkering purposes.


----------



## Klue22

Hey everyone long time no speak!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Hey everyone long time no speak!


WB Klue22. Now get the folding going lol j/k

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Ithanul

Slowly getting the main rig back together.

Then, the fun of how everything handles folding.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Slowly getting the main rig back together.
> 
> Then, the fun of how everything handles folding.


That's pretty sweet looking. Gonna wanna see some finished pics for sure.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I guess I can't be part of this club anymore


----------



## tictoc

p9414, p9415, and p9431 are interesting WUs. They are the worst producers on my AMD GPU, but the best on my NVIDIA GPU.

p9414 averages 296k ppd on my Fury-X (the best WUs are around 600k ppd).

p9414 averages 217k ppd on my 1050ti (the worst WUs are around 165k ppd).


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> That's pretty sweet looking. Gonna wanna see some finished pics for sure.


Here the build in a semi-finished state.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've been lazy on blocking my 1080, that HAF has lasted you forever lol @Ithanul


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I've been lazy on blocking my 1080, that HAF has lasted you forever lol @Ithanul


Indeed it has. I got my money worth out this case for sure. I may some day down switch cases but not right now.

Actually, I have a new case in storage for the main computer. No room at the moment for such a monster case.

The case in question:


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> p9414, p9415, and p9431 are interesting WUs. They are the worst producers on my AMD GPU, but the best on my NVIDIA GPU.
> 
> p9414 averages 296k ppd on my Fury-X (the best WUs are around 600k ppd).
> p9414 averages 217k ppd on my 1050ti (the worst WUs are around 165k ppd).


The 1080ti's do not much care for the 9414 as the running average is 870482.8ppd on that unit vs 1253605.3ppd average excluding those units. I wonder why the 1050ti likes it so much more









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Here the build in a semi-finished state.


That is a sexy looking build







Are you running 1080ti's now or the 980ti's?

edits: spelling, formatting, and data


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> That is a sexy looking build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running 1080ti's now or the 980ti's?
> 
> edits: spelling, formatting, and data


Still the 980Tis (no one seems to want to buy these nice clocking cards).

EVGA being slow about shipping out the 1080Ti SC.

Think there one last place I will post the cards up for sell. After that, they will go up on eBay.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Still the 980Tis (no one seems to want to buy these nice clocking cards).
> 
> EVGA being slow about shipping out the 1080Ti SC.
> 
> Think there one last place I will post the cards up for sell. After that, they will go up on eBay.


Mine are not selling ether.... not even a nibble. I think I may keep them rather than sell on ebay. I hope you get your 1080ti soon


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Mine are not selling ether.... not even a nibble. I think I may keep them rather than sell on ebay. I hope you get your 1080ti soon


Yeah...this kind of sucks.
If I get them sold off, I was going to get a 2nd 1080 Ti or some nice tires for the motorcycle. Seems I may have to wait after deployment for that.

O well, I got some hardware off loaded so far. So, a bit of money recouped.
Still need to list up some more hardware. Time to thin the hoard of parts a bit.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah...this kind of sucks.
> If I get them sold off, I was going to get a 2nd 1080 Ti or some nice tires for the motorcycle. Seems I may have to wait after deployment for that.
> 
> O well, I got some hardware off loaded so far. So, a bit of money recouped.
> Still need to list up some more hardware. Time to thin the hoard of parts a bit.


it's amazing how fast this stuff accumulates


----------



## DarthBaggins

Now hope this is folding stable . .


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> it's amazing how fast this stuff accumulates


Agreed. Especially if you are the type to like hardware and tinkering with it.

My hoard habit of hardware almost as bad as my hoard habit of art supplies.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Agreed. Especially if you are the type to like hardware and tinkering with it.
> 
> My hoard habit of hardware almost as bad as my hoard habit of art supplies.


I keep telling myself I am going to slow down on gpu's but inevitably I cave and new ones show up at my door..... I may have a problem







.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> I keep telling myself I am going to slow down on gpu's but inevitably I cave and new ones show up at my door..... I may have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


GPUs are not problem, thankfully.

I just like hardware in general.

Also, finally, the 1080 Ti just got shipped. It suppose to show up this Friday.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> GPUs are not problem, thankfully.
> 
> I just like hardware in general.
> 
> Also, finally, the 1080 Ti just got shipped. It suppose to show up this Friday.


That's what hobbies are for right?
May the shipping gods smile on your arrival date


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> That's what hobbies are for right?
> May the shipping gods smile on your arrival date


Problem with me. Art is not cheap hobby either.
Most probably have a heart attack if they knew how much one of my canvases I bought from a store cost.
Or, Copic markers cost. Those not cheap, but darn they lay color down nicely.

On another note, I may be getting a 2nd 1080 Ti. If the trade goes through.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Problem with me. Art is not cheap hobby either.
> Most probably have a heart attack if they knew how much one of my canvases I bought from a store cost.
> Or, Copic markers cost. Those not cheap, but darn they lay color down nicely.
> 
> On another note, I may be getting a 2nd 1080 Ti. If the trade goes through.


The rest of my family are artist I missed that gene







people laugh at my stick figures. But yeah I have seen some of the receipts for their art stuff and about died.

I hope you get it. I am in love with these two. Good folding performance but it's the ability to turn all the settings up in games and not worry about hitting 60fps is sooooo nice. I think I am going to pull my old enermax 1250 out and see if I can get it working and move the 980ti's into the server as they don't really look like they are going to sell any time soon.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Art not being cheap is why I'm working with my dad to run his gallery (CromartieGallery.com) and keep his a$$ painting lol. Plus I'd rather be up here on Nantucket for the summer than down in Atlanta.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> The rest of my family are artist I missed that gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people laugh at my stick figures. But yeah I have seen some of the receipts for their art stuff and about died.
> 
> I hope you get it. I am in love with these two. Good folding performance but it's the ability to turn all the settings up in games and not worry about hitting 60fps is sooooo nice. I think I am going to pull my old enermax 1250 out and see if I can get it working and move the 980ti's into the server as they don't really look like they are going to sell any time soon.


Yep, an art receipt is a nightmare to others.








I remember the credit card company locking my card because they thought someone stole it. Their system freaked out seeing that charge. I was little annoyed since I was only buying canvases and paint.

The 980Tis are just not moving are they. O well, either this trade goes through for me, or I smack these cards into my other computer.

Hmmm, or get my lazy butt, do a painting and sell it. I probably could remake money faster that way. I actually need to get that tattoo design done for a peep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Art not being cheap is why I'm working with my dad to run his gallery (CromartieGallery.com) and keep his a$$ painting lol. Plus I'd rather be up here on Nantucket for the summer than down in Atlanta.


LoL, so, he the lazy sort too.









Yeah, you have to keep after us, artists. We like being lazy.







(In my case, I like sleeping to darn much)


----------



## DarthBaggins

He gets easily distracted, but after 50 years of having his gallery showing his work and other artists it's overdue for myself or my brother to take the reigns. I got the artistic Gene as well but I use a camera over painting or I'll use Pro-Black & White and other inks.


----------



## Ithanul

O yeah!

This finally showed up.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O yeah!
> 
> This finally showed up.


I will send you my 980 Ti and kiss for that.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I will send you my 980 Ti and kiss for that.


I am trying to sell/trade two 980Tis.

I got enough GPUs around here as is.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O yeah!
> 
> This finally showed up.


Sweet! You're going to have a ton of fun with that


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Sweet! You're going to have a ton of fun with that


I am probably going to test with the air cooler than smack the uni block on the card.
Then hunt a full cover block out, maybe.

Still debating on doing the shunt mod.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I am probably going to test with the air cooler than smack the uni block on the card.
> Then hunt a full cover block out, maybe.
> 
> Still debating on doing the shunt mod.


Uni blocks never go out of style







darn things are super useful

I thought the aftermarket cards were coming with higher power caps?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Uni blocks never go out of style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn things are super useful
> 
> I thought the aftermarket cards were coming with higher power caps?


Well, I will test without shunt mod and with shunt mod (maybe).
Hopefully I got lucky and this card can run high without problems.

Should still do alright with an uni block since it got the thermal plate (I even saw a copper pipe in there).

Here some pictures of the card.
Kind of hard to get a shot of the cooper pipe. But they sure smacked that heat sink on top of the thermal plate.



Yes, I will get the card into the computer. I want to do some test runs on the 980Tis before switching, so I can compare the cards performance to each other.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, I will test without shunt mod and with shunt mod (maybe).
> Hopefully I got lucky and this card can run high without problems.
> 
> Should still do alright with an uni block since it got the thermal plate (I even saw a copper pipe in there).
> 
> Here some pictures of the card.
> Kind of hard to get a shot of the cooper pipe. But they sure smacked that heat sink on top of the thermal plate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I will get the card into the computer. I want to do some test runs on the 980Tis before switching, so I can compare the cards performance to each other.


if evga is putting heat pipes on the vrms I am very impressed.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> if evga is putting heat pipes on the vrms I am very impressed.


I will know for sure once I take the air cooler off later to put the uni block on the card.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I will know for sure once I take the air cooler off later to put the uni block on the card.


http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/2890-evga-gtx-1080-ti-sc2-review-benchmark


----------



## jarble

hats off to evga that is a very nice cooler setup.


----------



## juano

Yea I'm pretty impressed with it's thoroughness as well. I've got a FTW3 that should be coming this week that I'm excited to see how it performs.


----------



## Ithanul

Lucky, I was trying to get a FTW3, but I was away right when they opened the pre-orders.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I will send you my 980 Ti and kiss for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to sell/trade two 980Tis.
> 
> I got enough GPUs around here as is.
Click to expand...

Well poo


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, trying to figure a way to keep the thermal plate on while putting the uni block onto the 1080Ti.
This thermal plate though has the annoying tabs near the die.

@jarble, you are running uni blocks right? How do you have them setup?

This is how I want to put the block on with the thermal plate. I could mod the plate, but I kind of want to avoid that. Hmmm, I may ask EVGA if they sell spare thermal plates.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Why no fullcover block?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, trying to figure a way to keep the thermal plate on while putting the uni block onto the 1080Ti.
> This thermal plate though has the annoying tabs near the die.
> 
> @jarble, you are running uni blocks right? How do you have them setup?
> 
> This is how I want to put the block on with the thermal plate. I could mod the plate, but I kind of want to avoid that. Hmmm, I may ask EVGA if they sell spare thermal plates.


Can you show me where its colliding? I assume it on the top ram sinks but I am not sure.
My unit is a stubby


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Why no fullcover block?


Don't have one on hand. Plus, just drop some serious money on a new vehicle. So, computer part buying going to be minimized for a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Can you show me where its colliding? I assume it on the top ram sinks but I am not sure.
> My unit is a stubby


It collides on these (parts marked in red):


----------



## mmonnin

I'd just take off that mid-plate thingy and put the other heatsinks directly onto the RAM.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I'd just take off that mid-plate thingy and put the other heatsinks directly onto the RAM.


There is no other heatsinks. That plate is the entire heatsink for the RAM. The air cooler when on the card sits right on top and in contact with parts of the plate.

I think I will just dremel the those taps. Maybe I can email EVGA and see if they will sell me a spare plate later.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> There is no other heatsinks. That plate is the entire heatsink for the RAM. The air cooler when on the card sits right on top and in contact with parts of the plate.
> 
> I think I will just dremel the those taps. Maybe I can email EVGA and see if they will sell me a spare plate later.


A single flat surface won't dissipate much heat. The vapor chamber isn't going anywhere and needs an actual heatsink to remove the heat it picked up. You'll need your own RAM heatsinks with that midplate on or off.


----------



## jagz

My [email protected] control has been getting stuck at download for days now. Sometimes it'll start and finish one then stuck at download we go again. Not sure if this happened prior to the latest drivers, but I am using 382.33. Any ideas?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> My [email protected] control has been getting stuck at download for days now. Sometimes it'll start and finish one then stuck at download we go again. Not sure if this happened prior to the latest drivers, but I am using 382.33. Any ideas?


I'm having the same issue and haven't found an explanation. It just gets stuck trying to contact a server and eventually switches to a different server address and it's resolved.


----------



## navjack27

possible early server maintenance

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/new/psummary.html

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html

http://folding.stanford.edu/2017/05/24/foldinghome-servers-maintenance-scheduled-shutdown-july-6-7th-2016/


----------



## kremtok

There's a fairly lengthy thread on this topic over at the folding forum: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?nomobile=1&f=18&t=30024

Basically, the work server is having an issue but nobody knows what it is. Pande Group has been informed but no information has been given about the problem or an official solution. Reason cited is holiday weekend.

There are some workaround for both Linux and Windows, but some users are reporting that they don't work while others say it works flawlessly.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> A single flat surface won't dissipate much heat. The vapor chamber isn't going anywhere and needs an actual heatsink to remove the heat it picked up. You'll need your own RAM heatsinks with that midplate on or off.


I run the GTX960 in the same config with an AIO. No other heatsinks involved and that card goes none stop folding. Plus, this is temporary for the 1080Ti, once I get back from my deployment I will have the cash for a full block.


----------



## viper522

Well I haven't contributed since 2012 but just one week short of 5 years later I completed a WU on my new-to-me 980 Ti!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper522*
> 
> Well I haven't contributed since 2012 but just one week short of 5 years later I completed a WU on my new-to-me 980 Ti!


Welcome back - I am guessing your PPD is slightly more than what you used to get 5 yrs ago


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Welcome back - I am guessing your PPD is slightly more than what you used to get 5 yrs ago


From the new GPU - yes! But otherwise it's the same system. I no longer have access to dozens of idle machines so my overall PPD won't even come close.


----------



## jagz

I'm proud to have reached 72nd place on OCN but I think i'll have to shut down the folding until it's cold outside again. Maybe by then I'll have a 1080 Ti replacing my 980


----------



## tictoc

Is anyone running the 7.4.16 beta client in Linux? Reading the release notes it looks like they may have fixed some of the slot detection errors. If they finally fixed this it would be great, and I wouldn't have to manually edit the conifg.xml to keep the client folding on the correct GPU.

I'll give it a go on one of my machines that will only let the my RX 480 fold if it is the primary card with a monitor hooked up to it.

**Edit**

Well they definitely fixed something with the beta client. Still testing how it deals with slot assignments.

For the first time ever on Linux, I am able to fold with an NVIDIA GPU in the primary slot, and an AMD Polaris GPU in the secondary slot, with no monitor attached and no xorg hacks.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Is anyone running the 7.4.16 beta client in Linux? Reading the release notes it looks like they may have fixed some of the slot detection errors. If they finally fixed this it would be great, and I wouldn't have to manually edit the conifg.xml to keep the client folding on the correct GPU.
> 
> I'll give it a go on one of my machines that will only let the my RX 480 fold if it is the primary card with a monitor hooked up to it.
> 
> **Edit**
> 
> Well they definitely fixed something with the beta client. Still testing how it deals with slot assignments.
> For the first time ever on Linux, I am able to fold with an NVIDIA GPU in the primary slot, and an AMD Polaris GPU in the secondary slot, with no monitor attached and no xorg hacks.


Ooooo, that is good news to hear.








Once I am back State side later this year. I will try out the beta on my 2nd rig that runs with a Linux distro. Plus, I got two more GTX 1070s I did not get around to smacking into that computer. Though, debating for giggles grabbing a Vega card to fool with for a bit.


----------



## mmonnin

Both VEGA cards get spanked bad by a 1070 in FAH:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11717/the-amd-radeon-rx-vega-64-and-56-review/17

Probably worse than a 1060 using a whole lot more power than a 1060. Not very good FAH cards.

Also user more power, run hotter and louder than the NV FE cards. A double/triple fan setup from an NV partner would be cooler and quieter still.


----------



## tictoc

I wonder how they do the [email protected] benches. My 480 is not even close to the performance of my Fury-X, and the [email protected] bench is the only real anomaly in the compute benchmarks. Regardless of that, not a very good showing by Vega. Especially considering the amount of power it is pulling at the wall.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I wonder how they do the [email protected] benches. My 480 is not even close to the performance of my Fury-X, and the [email protected] bench is the only real anomaly in the compute benchmarks. Regardless of that, not a very good showing by Vega. Especially considering the amount of power it is pulling at the wall.


There is a FAH Benchmark that is available so you can run the same 'WU' over and over for comparison.
http://folding.stanford.edu/2013/03/06/fah-bench-fah-coreopenmm-based-benchmark-for-your-gpu/

Download:
http://fahbench.github.io/


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

hey gang!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=566561

my stats sumary


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

BTW: is it just me or did [email protected] stats give up the ghost... no records last 24 hours at a minimum


----------



## mmonnin

It's been down several times the past several weeks. You should get all points when it comes back up.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

I keep trying to beat last point gain for me lol.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

6 years in the making >> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726

Just noticed I was in top 20 on EOC Stats for folding contributions for OCN... woohoo. Next stop.. Top 10... though 1 dhenzjhen 15,608,327 2,034,550,795 looks like a daunting challenge.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> 6 years in the making >> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726
> 
> Just noticed I was in top 20 on EOC Stats for folding contributions for OCN... woohoo. Next stop.. Top 10... though 1 dhenzjhen 15,608,327 2,034,550,795 looks like a daunting challenge.


Nice









I should get back into the top 20 once the Late Fall/Winter rolls in


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

set to reak 30 mill sometime between tonight and start of foldathon


----------



## tictoc

p13902 needs to be killed with fire. Right now my 1050ti is outproducing my FuryX.


----------



## Ithanul

Anyone else got the a7 units on CPUs?

Doing a few a4 and a7 on the 5960X at different settings to see how the point output looks.

Here a shot of an a7 unit running on six threads on that CPU.
I think I left the CPU at 4.4GHz, OS W7 Ult.


----------



## tictoc

I ran through quite a few a7 WUs when I was testing them in Linux and Windows. I saw upwards of 300k PPD on my 2P with some of the a7 WUs.

I don't think the current a7 WUs have quite that high of PPD, but they are still a pretty big improvement over the a4 WUs.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I ran through quite a few a7 WUs when I was testing them in Linux and Windows. I saw upwards of 300k PPD on my 2P with some of the a7 WUs.
> 
> I don't think the current a7 WUs have quite that high of PPD, but they are still a pretty big improvement over the a4 WUs.


Ooo, that is nice to hear. Once I get my Xeon up, I need to test it out a bit.


----------



## Simmons572

IIRC, @navjack27 started receiving some mystery work units on his 5820k that were a significant boost over the A7 work units. Did you find any more information about them bud?


----------



## Ithanul

I do some more test runs with my 5960X after I get some BOINC units finished up.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still need to get my 6900k in the rig to test it out, and use the 5930k to setup the other board (x99 Deluxe) for the next build/refresh


----------



## Ithanul

Ran the 5960X at setting 6 on the cores.

Here some point output.


Testing out on setting 8 on the cores now.

Fair warning, the dragon is waking up.











So, all you that passed me while I was overseas for four months. You better be ready.


----------



## Ithanul

Sure dead over here.

Any way, finally getting the 2nd rig straighten out. Main rig going to be switch to another case soon so it on hold.

Not bad for a GTX1070 and GTX960 in the same case. Almost breaking 1mil PPD with this setup.
GTX960 tone down to 1505MHz.
Leaving the GTX1070 alone with no OC to see how it handles for the time being under Linux. Just on stock settings it ramps up to 1949-1968MHz.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Sure dead over here.
> 
> Any way, finally getting the 2nd rig straighten out. Main rig going to be switch to another case soon so it on hold.
> 
> Not bad for a GTX1070 and GTX960 in the same case. Almost breaking 1mil PPD with this setup.
> GTX960 tone down to 1505MHz.
> Leaving the GTX1070 alone with no OC to see how it handles for the time being under Linux. Just on stock settings it ramps up to 1949-1968MHz.


I would push for 2k on the 1070, it's a nice number lol


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Sure dead over here.
> 
> Any way, finally getting the 2nd rig straighten out. Main rig going to be switch to another case soon so it on hold.
> 
> Not bad for a GTX1070 and GTX960 in the same case. Almost breaking 1mil PPD with this setup.
> GTX960 tone down to 1505MHz.
> Leaving the GTX1070 alone with no OC to see how it handles for the time being under Linux. Just on stock settings it ramps up to 1949-1968MHz.


Your memory is underclocked becauase the card is stuck in P2. That happens to my 1070 in Linux, as well. +510 brings it back to stock for me. Might want to check on yours.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Your memory is underclocked becauase the card is stuck in P2. That happens to my 1070 in Linux, as well. +510 brings it back to stock for me. Might want to check on yours.


Code:



Code:


sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=28

And to get it to work to the 2nd card
http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide/0_30


----------



## Ithanul

I plan to OC the card later. Just leaving it be since I have a few other projects I need to get done. Especially the one of moving my main rig into a SM8 case. Just have to order a few parts from Case Lab to setup the case like I want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Your memory is underclocked becauase the card is stuck in P2. That happens to my 1070 in Linux, as well. +510 brings it back to stock for me. Might want to check on yours.


I was wondering if dropping into P2 was normal for a Pascal in Linux. Thanks for the info on correcting up the RAM speed.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=28
> 
> And to get it to work to the 2nd card
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide/0_30


Hmmmm, seems I am having no luck getting the second card to play ball.
Might have to reinstall the drivers.

So far I redid the cool bits 28 into terminal and modified the xconfig file. But the GTX1070 still not showing the ability to OC in the X Server.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmmm, seems I am having no luck getting the second card to play ball.
> Might have to reinstall the drivers.
> 
> So far I redid the cool bits 28 into terminal and modified the xconfig file. But the GTX1070 still not showing the ability to OC in the X Server.


Think you'll have to restart to pick up the changes.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=28
> 
> And to get it to work to the 2nd card
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide/0_30
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, seems I am having no luck getting the second card to play ball.
> Might have to reinstall the drivers.
> 
> So far I redid the cool bits 28 into terminal and modified the xconfig file. But the GTX1070 still not showing the ability to OC in the X Server.
Click to expand...

All you should have to do to get the two GPUs going is this:

Code:



Code:


sudo nvidia-xconfig -a --cool-bits=28 --allow-empty-initial-configuration

The -a flag will configure both GPUs, and the --allow-empty-initial-configuration will take care of your X screens.
You should not have to do any manual editing of the xorg.conf with the newer NVIDIA drivers. You could also just run cool-bits=12, since the voltage is locked on Pascal.


----------



## mmonnin

That would make it easier than all xorg editing...

There is 960 in the same computer too.


----------



## tictoc

Works for me with a pair of 1070s and dual monitors. It should also work fine with a 960 in the system. I would just backup your current xorg.conf in case anything breaks.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Works for me with a pair of 1070s and dual monitors. It should also work fine with a 960 in the system. I would just backup your current xorg.conf in case anything breaks.


I mean the 960 is not Pascal and can have its voltage changed.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Think you'll have to restart to pick up the changes.


Already did a restart twice on the computer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> All you should have to do to get the two GPUs going is this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo nvidia-xconfig -a --cool-bits=28 --allow-empty-initial-configuration
> 
> The -a flag will configure both GPUs, and the --allow-empty-initial-configuration will take care of your X screens.
> You should not have to do any manual editing of the xorg.conf with the newer NVIDIA drivers. You could also just run cool-bits=12, since the voltage is locked on Pascal.


Alright, I will give that command a go to see if the OC will open up on the GTX1070.

Well ran the command and rebooted. Black screen with a X style pointer. Had to purge the nvidia driver out to get a GUI to come back up.
So, now to reinstall the nvidia driver.

Update: I got both cards to now have OC options in X Server. The issue was that last section on the command you gave me. Seems Mint Mate does not like it or the nvidia driver does not like it causes the screen to black out on reboot. I left that part off and now both cards are good to go.

Well, this a bit weird, X Server showing the offset options on the GTX1070, but it is not taking any of my input on those offsets. The GTX960 is taking the input though.


----------



## Particle

Hey folks. I'm firing up FAH to keep warmer in my computer room for a little while. Prior to today I hadn't turned in a work unit since 2010. Amusingly, my PPD rate seems to be vastly higher than it was back then. My total lifetime score has increased by about 3% today alone. heh I ran this thing for so long on single core and dual core machines.

Anyway, I wanted to check and see if my PPD rates seem normal. I'm running an AMD 1950X and am seeing estimates of about 12,000 PPD in the web based control screen. Does that seem right? Does GPU folding yield more points or is it down-weighted to where it gives similar PPD to CPU folders?


----------



## The Pook

I've just been folding on my GTX 950 and 1060. I was getting pretty piss poor PPD (~6000) on my i5 6400 @ 4.4, but base clock OCing Kaby Lake loses AVX2 performance so maybe that's why.

Not sure how it compares to people around here seeing as most people folding on CPUs either have more cores (I'm losing two/only folding on two since it seems GPU folding requires a core per GPU) and/or they're clocked a lot higher.

Haven't tried forcing the client to use more than 2 cores because afaik it'll tank GPU performance and that's where 95% of my points are coming from


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Hey folks. I'm firing up FAH to keep warmer in my computer room for a little while. Prior to today I hadn't turned in a work unit since 2010. Amusingly, my PPD rate seems to be vastly higher than it was back then. My total lifetime score has increased by about 3% today alone. heh I ran this thing for so long on single core and dual core machines.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to check and see if my PPD rates seem normal. I'm running an AMD 1950X and am seeing estimates of about 12,000 PPD in the web based control screen. Does that seem right? Does GPU folding yield more points or is it down-weighted to where it gives similar PPD to CPU folders?


If you do not have a passkey, you will want to get that so that you get bonus points. Passkey FAQ - https://folding.stanford.edu/support/faq/points/passkey/

Your PPD seems pretty low, but I am guessing that is because you do not have a passkey.

PPD for GPUs is many times greater than PPD for CPUs. As an example, a 1050ti will get more than double the PPD of a highly clocked i7-5820k. As an added bonus, folding in Linux is more efficient on CPUs and GPUs.


----------



## Particle

I'll have to get a passkey as you suggest. How big is the bonus?

I tried running a GPU job yesterday on my Radeon 390, but the core couldn't start successfully. I'm assuming it uses OpenCL which may or may not work on my system. I don't know how to tell. I'm using modern Mesa + AMDGPU instead of the AMD proprietary drivers. I get this error over and over when it tries: "WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)"


----------



## mmonnin

Most points are the bonus.

OpenCL is required.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I'll have to get a passkey as you suggest. How big is the bonus?
> 
> I tried running a GPU job yesterday on my Radeon 390, but the core couldn't start successfully. I'm assuming it uses OpenCL which may or may not work on my system. I don't know how to tell. I'm using modern Mesa + AMDGPU instead of the AMD proprietary drivers. I get this error over and over when it tries: "WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)"


To run the GPU, you will need to run the AMDGPU-Pro driver. The Mesa OpenCL stack is OpenCL 1.1 and 1.2 is required. OpenCL is moving to the open kernel driver with ROCm, but that will probably only work for Polaris Fiji and newer GPUs.


----------



## Particle

Reading about ROCm, it looks like it's a custom kernel driver. Or, is it a custom kernel itself? I keep on the bleeding edge with my own kernel builds, so the second would be an issue on my main desktop at least. I do have a Vega 64 card that I'm not using at the moment since hardware 3D doesn't work yet using AMDGPU. I suspect OpenCL via ROCm might work with it. Does anyone here use ROCm as opposed to AMDGPU-Pro?


----------



## tictoc

I think I am the only one using an AMD GPU in Linux. I haven't tried running my Fury X on the mainline kernel (4.15rc7) or the AMD staging kernel, but I don't think the ROCm OpenCL bits for the open driver are going to land until kernel 4.16. There are some install options for mixing open and closed source components of the 17.50 driver, but I haven't messed around with it yet. I'm still just going the easy route running the AMDGPU kernel driver with the OpenCL bits added in via the AUR opencl-amd package.


----------



## PimpSkyline

I get the feeling that the TC has kind of fell apart, idk why. Sure the Mining craze isn't helping when people can't get newer HW cheap, but there is still some decent old HW that can be used.

I am still hanging in there, I need to get my TC rig figured out, but i still have hope.


----------



## navjack27

I'm enjoying pushing the limits of CPU folding for the TC.
Yeah it could be dying.
I'll admit that it's hard to not use my main rig at all. But that's just how I am, if I'm competing I'm either all in or not at all.
I know if I pull out now though that I'm 100% capable of winning with the CPU power I'm putting up. So the proving is done already in my mind.
Mining got boring quick when I did it.
Give it a month or two. December fall off. New year. Everyone will be back into it soon.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I get the feeling that the TC has kind of fell apart, idk why. Sure the Mining craze isn't helping when people can't get newer HW cheap, but there is still some decent old HW that can be used.
> 
> I am still hanging in there, I need to get my TC rig figured out, but i still have hope.


Well, trying to find people willing to go full 24/7 on hardware probably not common.

I know over on the LTT forums, the poor [email protected] and BOINC threads get drowned out by the mining threads (they shoved all three together into one area).

I do some light mining on the side myself, but [email protected] and BOINC is still my love affairs with hardware pushing.


----------



## navjack27

It's a great legit stability tester. 24hrs of folding


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> It's a great legit stability tester. 24hrs of folding


Indeed, if the OC can't hold doing [email protected] and PrimeGrid in BOINC, then I do not run that OC. Though, PrimeGrid sieve units get mighty toasty on GPUs.







Great way for a space heater though.

Anyway, hope the folding/boinc rig stays good next week since I am vacationing with my parents.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I get the feeling that the TC has kind of fell apart, idk why. Sure the Mining craze isn't helping when people can't get newer HW cheap, but there is still some decent old HW that can be used.
> 
> I am still hanging in there, I need to get my TC rig figured out, but i still have hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, trying to find people willing to go full 24/7 on hardware probably not common.
> 
> I know over on the LTT forums, the poor [email protected] and BOINC threads get drowned out by the mining threads (they shoved all three together into one area).
> 
> I do some light mining on the side myself, but [email protected] and BOINC is still my love affairs with hardware pushing.
Click to expand...

I feel that mining is the big cause of the loss of TC folders. A lot of people are very enticed by the quick buck that they can make by burning their hardware.
I joined the TC back in 2014 once it was no longer profitable to mine on my 7970, and I stayed in the fold since.

Of course, the ePeen that comes with being in the top 25 of team 37726 is also a great motivator to keep folding









I feel that once that Ethereum mining is no longer profitable by a significant margin, we may have some people who are willing to come back to the fold.
Or maybe even a wave of relatively new miners who have never heard about folding before who want to learn more about OC'ing and long-term stability testing.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I feel that mining is the big cause of the loss of TC folders. A lot of people are very enticed by the quick buck that they can make by burning their hardware.
> I joined the TC back in 2014 once it was no longer profitable to mine on my 7970, and I stayed in the fold since.
> 
> Of course, the ePeen that comes with being in the top 25 of team 37726 is also a great motivator to keep folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that once that Ethereum mining is no longer profitable by a significant margin, we may have some people who are willing to come back to the fold.
> Or maybe even a wave of relatively new miners who have never heard about folding before who want to learn more about OC'ing and long-term stability testing.


Hopefully, some come back or discover folding. I don't mind miners, but the newbies jumping into it are funny at times.









Actually, messing with [email protected] and BOINC made the ability to do mining easier for me, since I already knew how to look for stability and manage wattage and temperatures with my hardware.
The newbies though, good grief, most just go balls to the wall then complain about their electric bill.







While I am over here going pfffff, talk about electric bill when you go full out with two high OC GTX980Tis doing [email protected] or PrimeGrid. Those be power hogs. I know these two GTX1080Tis should be better on power usage hopefully once I get my lazy butt around to getting both squared away for folding.


----------



## Particle

Has anyone toyed with Vega folding yet? I have one I'm not using, so I'm wondering if it might do a lot more good on the bench than trying to run my 1950X. Not just in terms of points but how much good it can do for the power it consumes. Maybe undervolted.


----------



## Simmons572

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=30221&start=15#p298156

After doing a bit of digging, this was the only post I could find with a definitive PPD output.

Doesn't looks like a lot of people have really toyed with Vega in [email protected] yet.


----------



## warpuck

Does any body know if the ryzen segfault occurs in folding with windows?

Symptom blue screen, setting low power, ryzen set to default no oc, r9 285 set to default, CPU temp 50C and occurs at random intervals. Using 17.7 drivers on the GPU and win 10 16299


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=30221&start=15#p298156
> 
> After doing a bit of digging, this was the only post I could find with a definitive PPD output.
> 
> Doesn't looks like a lot of people have really toyed with Vega in [email protected] yet.


Well, trying to find a Vega without an inflated price is not helping.

I would have one, but I was deployed right when those where dropped. So me don't have any Vega to toy with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Does any body know if the ryzen segfault occurs in folding with windows?
> 
> Symptom blue screen, setting low power, ryzen set to default no oc, r9 285 set to default, CPU temp 50C and occurs at random intervals. Using 17.7 drivers on the GPU and win 10 16299


Not sure. I have a 1900X TR chip, but I don't run it under Windows.
Does the blue screen state any error codes?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Has anyone toyed with Vega folding yet? I have one I'm not using, so I'm wondering if it might do a lot more good on the bench than trying to run my 1950X. Not just in terms of points but how much good it can do for the power it consumes. Maybe undervolted.


If you get this going I am interested in seeing the results. With the latest AMD Linux driver, both my Fury X and RX 480 have roughly 10% better performance on [email protected] in Linux compared to Windows.

Without a major architectural change, AMD GPUs will never be as efficient as NVIDIA GPUs for the work being done on [email protected], but seeing a steady increase in Linux performance over the last year has been nice to see.


----------



## Ithanul

What I want to see is how well the Vegas do in certain BOINC projects. I know there a few that utilize DP.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> What I want to see is how well the Vegas do in certain BOINC projects. I know there a few that utilize DP.


DP performance is nothing to write home about on Vega with it's 1/16 fp64. Even with the increased single-precision performance compared to older generations of cards, a 7970/280x will still be faster at most tasks that require double-precision calculations.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> DP performance is nothing to write home about on Vega with it's 1/16 fp64. Even with the increased single-precision performance compared to older generations of cards, a 7970/280x will still be faster at most tasks that require double-precision calculations.


Poo, the more time that passes, the more I should of kept those OG Titans.


----------



## warpuck

Ithanul

Not sure. I have a 1900X TR chip, but I don't run it under Windows.
Does the blue screen state any error codes?
Edited by Ithanul - Today at 10:39 am

The blue screen is scrambled. It does the.dmp and then reboots
I tried to search for it. Has M$ changed the name of the dump file? Or worse just report back to M$ and erase it?


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> If you get this going I am interested in seeing the results. With the latest AMD Linux driver, both my Fury X and RX 480 have roughly 10% better performance on [email protected] in Linux compared to Windows.
> 
> Without a major architectural change, AMD GPUs will never be as efficient as NVIDIA GPUs for the work being done on [email protected], but seeing a steady increase in Linux performance over the last year has been nice to see.


Unfortunately, I've not had any luck installing the AMDGPU-PRO driver on Debian. I've not tried in probably a year. It's not one of their officially supported platforms for some reason.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> If you get this going I am interested in seeing the results. With the latest AMD Linux driver, both my Fury X and RX 480 have roughly 10% better performance on [email protected] in Linux compared to Windows.
> 
> Without a major architectural change, AMD GPUs will never be as efficient as NVIDIA GPUs for the work being done on [email protected], but seeing a steady increase in Linux performance over the last year has been nice to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I've not had any luck installing the AMDGPU-PRO driver on Debian. I've not tried in probably a year. It's not one of their officially supported platforms for some reason.
Click to expand...

I haven't tried it on Debian. Ubuntu is supported, so I would think that with a few tweaks the Ubuntu package, which is just a bunch of .deb's and an install script, should be able to work on Debian. My only Debian machine is a file server without a GPU, so I won't be much help.


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I haven't tried it on Debian. Ubuntu is supported, so I would think that with a few tweaks the Ubuntu package, which is just a bunch of .deb's and an install script, should be able to work on Debian. My only Debian machine is a file server without a GPU, so I won't be much help.


I'll give it another go and see what I can do. I have an Athlon X4 845 system and Vega 64 that I can put on it. It should be relatively low power which is good. I have a Seasonic 550 watt platinum power supply as well. Time to experiment. Debian is installing right now.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Ithanul
> 
> Not sure. I have a 1900X TR chip, but I don't run it under Windows.
> Does the blue screen state any error codes?
> Edited by Ithanul - Today at 10:39 am
> 
> The blue screen is scrambled. It does the.dmp and then reboots
> I tried to search for it. Has M$ changed the name of the dump file? Or worse just report back to M$ and erase it?


Unsure, I don't run W10 on any of my main computers.


----------



## Particle

No luck with the Vega 64 card. None of my DP adapters seem to work with my DVI bench monitor. Having a Matrox G550 installed leads to no video at POST, so running headless also seems to be out. I tried AMDGPU-Pro with a 270X instead. The FAH client fetches work units but dies immediately each time. It's a different error than I received when using Mesa's OpenCL lib. I tried switching from "legacy" OpenCL support to "ROCm", but then I get the same error I used to with AMDGPU/Mesa.

Radeon 390 + AMDGPU + Mesa = UNKNOWN_ENUM
Radeon 270X + AMDGPU-Pro + Legacy OpenCL = BAD_WORK_UNIT / Error initializing context: clCreateCommandQueue (-6)
Radeon 270X + AMDGPU-Pro + ROCm OpenCL = UNKNOWN_ENUM

The bench platform I'm using consists of the following:

AMD Athlon X4 845 (4C/4T, 3.5 GHz Base, 3.8 GHz Turbo, "Excacator")
ASRock FM2A88X Extreme6+ (FM2, A88X)
8 GiB Samsung DDR3L-1600 (2 x 4 GiB)
80 GB Intel X25-M G2 SATA SSD (this is ancient)
<trying various GPU configurations>
Seasonic G-550 PSU (550 W, 80+ Gold)

It's a low power platform into which I was hoping to stick a GPU and test folding with AMDGPU-Pro installed.


----------



## Ithanul

....Received good news today and my main computer on the other hand decided to say nope.

I think my X99 board went belly up.
Re seat the RAM and pulled the CMOS battery.
Still no luck. Keep getting a black screen, no beeps, no power off the USB ports, and no BIOS boot screen.








Go figure I do Windows Updates and cleaning out video drivers and the main rig decides to crap out.


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ....Received good news today and my main computer on the other hand decided to say nope.
> 
> I think my X99 board went belly up.
> Re seat the RAM and pulled the CMOS battery.
> Still no luck. Keep getting a black screen, no beeps, no power off the USB ports, and no BIOS boot screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go figure I do Windows Updates and cleaning out video drivers and the main rig decides to crap out.


I'd go through the standard diagnostic no-POST stuff if you haven't already. You mention you've done part of it like reseating RAM and clearing CMOS.


Disconnect power. Don't just turn off the board. If the power supply has a rocker switch, turning that off is good enough. It leaves a grounded chassis that way, so there is some benefit. If it has no switch, pull the cord but be more careful about static. If you take a step or roll in a chair, you need to re-ground yourself to the chassis. The point is to be at the same potential as what you're working on, not necessarily to be earthed.
Disconnect *all* attached peripherals (ie all USB devices, serial devices, thunderbolt devices, firewire deviecs--everything including the keyboard and mouse). It sounds silly, but when a system is being fussy, disconnecting attached devices will sometimes help. I've seen it work many times.
Pull out *all* expansion cards. Install just a basic video adapter (like a Matrox G550) if possible or the regular video adapter if not. Leave out all other storage controllers, sound cards, USB cards, capture cards, network cards, etc. We're going for a bare-minimum boot attempt here. It serves to isolate if the problem lies with the base system or rather with a component (or its connection).
Remove all DIMMs and re-install a single module in slot A1
Reconnect power and try to POST. No luck? Keep going then.
Disconnect power again. Never clear CMOS with power connected.
Clear CMOS
Reconnect power and try to POST. No luck? Keep going then.
Disconnect power again.
Re-seat the processor. Keep the CMOS clear jumper in the clear position while you work for good measure. Remember to put the jumper back when you're done.
Reconnect power and try to POST. No luck? Something is broken. You can try another CPU, RAM, or power supply if you have them, but short of that it's RMA or replacement time. It's a bit of a gamble on which thing to replace since you don't have the resources on hand to fully isolate the source. That said, you've done your due diligence if the board is still under warranty.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I'd go through the standard diagnostic no-POST stuff if you haven't already. You mention you've done part of it like reseating RAM and clearing CMOS.
> 
> 
> Disconnect power. Don't just turn off the board. If the power supply has a rocker switch, turning that off is good enough. It leaves a grounded chassis that way, so there is some benefit. If it has no switch, pull the cord but be more careful about static. If you take a step or roll in a chair, you need to re-ground yourself to the chassis. The point is to be at the same potential as what you're working on, not necessarily to be earthed.
> Disconnect *all* attached peripherals (ie all USB devices, serial devices, thunderbolt devices, firewire deviecs--everything including the keyboard and mouse). It sounds silly, but when a system is being fussy, disconnecting attached devices will sometimes help. I've seen it work many times.
> Pull out *all* expansion cards. Install just a basic video adapter (like a Matrox G550) if possible or the regular video adapter if not. Leave out all other storage controllers, sound cards, USB cards, capture cards, network cards, etc. We're going for a bare-minimum boot attempt here. It serves to isolate if the problem lies with the base system or rather with a component (or its connection).
> Remove all DIMMs and re-install a single module in slot A1
> Reconnect power and try to POST. No luck? Keep going then.
> Disconnect power again. Never clear CMOS with power connected.
> Clear CMOS
> Reconnect power and try to POST. No luck? Keep going then.
> Disconnect power again.
> Re-seat the processor. Keep the CMOS clear jumper in the clear position while you work for good measure. Remember to put the jumper back when you're done.
> Reconnect power and try to POST. No luck? Something is broken. You can try another CPU, RAM, or power supply if you have them, but short of that it's RMA or replacement time. It's a bit of a gamble on which thing to replace since you don't have the resources on hand to fully isolate the source. That said, you've done your due diligence if the board is still under warranty.


My issue is I have no onboard video since the chip is a 5960X nor any basic video adapters on hand.

I will try booting with no the mouse and keyboard hook in and the one RAM stick (have yet to do that method). I do have backup RAM sticks and an ITX X99 board.

Ugh, reseating the chip. This is where I wish this rig was no rigid tubing. I think I am done with rigid, plan to go back to at least flexible tubing.

Not sure if I am claim warranty since this is an used board I bought 2nd hand. Unless Gigabyte is like EVGA with honoring warranty with 2nd hand bought parts.

Update:
Did the boot up without keyboard and mouse in and using only one stick of the RAM. Still a no go.

Odd behavior I noticed is it power ups for a bit, then cuts off power for a bit then re powers back up. Anyone seen that type of behavior on a X99?

I also have an spare PSU I can test with. Just have to pull it out of my storage unit in town. Seems I will be tearing this apart and using that spare air cooler I have to do tests.


----------



## Particle

I received a new DP/DVI adapter today which worked. This let me try my Vega card again on the bench.

Radeon Vega 64 + AMDGPU-Pro + ROCm OpenCL = UNKNOWN_ENUM

I dunno.

Edit:

I found that an older kernel was required for AMDGPU-PRO to work with Vega and give OpenGL support. Neither my custom 4.14 nor 4.15 yielded hardware 3D. Rolling back to Debian 9's stock 4.9.0 kernel and reinstalling AMDGPU-PRO worked, however. No luck with OpenCL though.

There is some indication that ROCm is the only way to get OpenCL on Vega. The pre-ROCm OpenCL stack has not been updated to support Vega. ROCm seems to require PCIe 3.0 with PCIe atomics support. The only platform new enough to support that on the AMD side is Ryzen. As such, my Excavator based Athlon X4 doesn't qualify even though it supports PCIe 3.0. It lacks PCIe atomics support supposedly. I'm assuming that is why ROCm doesn't seem to work with either my 270X or Vega 64.

The standard AMD drivers do work on Windows 10, however. That PCIe atomics requirement is either not truly disabling and my issue lies elsewhere on Linux or the Windows driver simply doesn't require PCIe atomics for OpenCL on Vega. First estimates for PPD on Vega 64 with Windows 10 were about 630k. GPU utilization according to GPU-Z's sensors page was all over the place and didn't stay at 100%. The load lights on the card itself stayed solid though.


----------



## tictoc

I wonder if the [email protected] folks made some changes in what WUs are assigned to AMD GPUs. Over the last few days, I have started to see some nice WUs again on my Fury X. The last couple of months was a steady supply of 94xx and 9842 WUs, but now I am starting to see the big 11432 and 11713 WUs again.

An example of the huge difference in PPD of the small 94xx WUs, and the large 11432/11713 WUs, running on an AMD GPU:


p9415 - PPD range = 320-337k PPD
p11432 - PPD range = 615-676k PPD

With more of the large WUs mixed in, I might actually see my Fury X get back to averaging 420k+ PPD.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I wonder if the [email protected] folks made some changes in what WUs are assigned to AMD GPUs. Over the last few days, I have started to see some nice WUs again on my Fury X. The last couple of months was a steady supply of 94xx and 9842 WUs, but now I am starting to see the big 11432 and 11713 WUs again.
> 
> An example of the huge differecne in PPD of the small 94xx WUs, and the large 11432/11713 WUs, running on an AMD GPU:
> 
> p9415 - PPD range = 320-337k PPD
> p11432 - PPD range = 615-676k PPD
> With more of the large WUs mixed in, I might actually see my Fury X get back to averaging 420k+ PPD.


Wow that's some nice PPD for those. I wish we had higher PPD units when I had my Fury X.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I wonder if the [email protected] folks made some changes in what WUs are assigned to AMD GPUs. Over the last few days, I have started to see some nice WUs again on my Fury X. The last couple of months was a steady supply of 94xx and 9842 WUs, but now I am starting to see the big 11432 and 11713 WUs again.
> 
> An example of the huge differecne in PPD of the small 94xx WUs, and the large 11432/11713 WUs, running on an AMD GPU:
> 
> p9415 - PPD range = 320-337k PPD
> p11432 - PPD range = 615-676k PPD
> With more of the large WUs mixed in, I might actually see my Fury X get back to averaging 420k+ PPD.


Must be the overall mix as I saw some other WUs besides the steady mix of 94xx I had been getting on my 980Ti. OpenCL so same work goes out to everyone.


----------



## tictoc

Hopefully the big WUs are here to stay, at least for AMD GPUs. My 1070 has roughly the same PPD on the big and small WUs, but the difference on my Fury X is massive. It's performance on the big WUs actually makes it a somewhat more viable option for folding 24/7 (as long as I forget about the obscene amount of power it is using







).

There are some WUs that are supposedly restricted to lower end GPUs, but information on how this determination is made is pretty much non-existent.

p9842 which is a Linux only WU, has never been assigned to my 1070, but I have folded a few of them on my 1050ti. On my Fury X, p9842 only loads the GPU to 70%. If the client is able to restrict this WU to lower end NVIDIA GPUs, then one would think that the same should be possible for AMD GPUs.


----------



## NBrock

My pair of 1080ti seem to be picking up more higher value WUs. Last few have been keeping my estimated PPD up between 2.4 and 2.6 million.


----------



## warpuck

I can't fold on full power because the moboard VRMs over heat. But hey a $89 B350 and a 1600. The R9 285 has no problem with it because I grafted a Wind force HD 7870 cooler on it. I used the fans off the 285 in the same place as the original and added a arctic 92mm to the end. So it stays quiet. I would get a vega but $2K for 64 or $700 for a 56 for the 3 seconds it is available. I guess I am going to have to get a console if I am going to game on. I just hope they don't figure a way to have those mine>


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I wonder if the [email protected] folks made some changes in what WUs are assigned to AMD GPUs. Over the last few days, I have started to see some nice WUs again on my Fury X. The last couple of months was a steady supply of 94xx and 9842 WUs, but now I am starting to see the big 11432 and 11713 WUs again.
> 
> An example of the huge difference in PPD of the small 94xx WUs, and the large 11432/11713 WUs, running on an AMD GPU:
> 
> p9415 - PPD range = 320-337k PPD
> p11432 - PPD range = 615-676k PPD
> With more of the large WUs mixed in, I might actually see my Fury X get back to averaging 420k+ PPD.


I've been getting back to back 11432 and 11713 on my GTX 950 and 1060 too. Nothing but them the past 24-36 hours.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, I put the cash down for a new X99 board. Now to wait for it to show up. Went with an ASUS X99-All V3. Hopefully I can do the same OC with my 5960X on it.

Ugh, probably have to reinstall my OS because of a mobo change. I just be glad though to have the main rig up again.


----------



## Particle

I'm trying a 270X on the bench today to see what it can do. The power difference is pretty telling.

Code:



Code:


---------------------------------
        | Vega 64 | Radeon 270X |
---------------------------------
Idle    | 52 W    | 49 W        |
Folding | 355 W   | 165 W       |
---------------------------------

The real question is what the PPD/W numbers look like.


----------



## mmonnin




----------



## Ithanul

Sad news, my 5960X is dead.

Seems I need to let one of my 1080Tis go to source a new CPU or a whole X399 setup.


----------



## Ithanul

....stupid arse forum.
Caused a double post.


----------



## navjack27

I'm so sorry


----------



## DarthBaggins

Guessing the 5960x isn't still under RMA allowance (3yrs) that sucks, but you can get a 6900k for a good price too.

Been happy with my Deluxe for my 6900k (lucked out finding it on eBay w/ an EK Mosfet block)


----------



## Ithanul

DarthBaggins said:


> Guessing the 5960x isn't still under RMA allowance (3yrs) that sucks, but you can get a 6900k for a good price too.
> 
> Been happy with my Deluxe for my 6900k (lucked out finding it on eBay w/ an EK Mosfet block)


How well does those 6900K OC?

I may look at the price of those, but if it is too high, I will sell off the X99 boards and buy a X399 and a big arse 1950X chip.

Looking around, at best on ebay I find 6900K at 700 bucks or more.
I see used 5960Xs at around 300-400 bucks.
Hmmm, see some E5-1660 V4 for a little over 300 bucks.



navjack27 said:


> I'm so sorry


I wish it was the GPU instead since it still held warranty.
Seems the [email protected]/BOINC gods where not that generous this time.


----------



## mmonnin

Double the cores for less $$ with a 1950x.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I nudged mine to 4.0Ghz with little tweaking, but once I get the loop together I plan on pushing to 4.5-4.7 (if possible). I lucked out on my 6900k for when I bought it price wise.


----------



## Ithanul

mmonnin said:


> Double the cores for less $$ with a 1950x.


Main reason I am edging to a 1950X.

It just, I have to sell off these X99 boards and my Intel water blocks. Well, and sourcing RAM that will run good on a TR chip. I don't think right now be a cheap time to buy 32GB or 64GB B-side kits.



DarthBaggins said:


> I nudged mine to 4.0Ghz with little tweaking, but once I get the loop together I plan on pushing to 4.5-4.7 (if possible). I lucked out on my 6900k for when I bought it price wise.


So, hardly better than the 5960X I had (it held 4.6GHz across all its cores). For benching, that chip could do 4.8GHz. One of the biggest reasons I am a bit pissed on losing that chip. Was a beast of chip.

Anyway, I have to hold off on buying hardware anyway until I get the first few pay checks from my new job. At least I finally landed an IT job, just sucks I have to move again.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thing is I haven't really had the chance to really push it, for all I know it's a good clocker, but I wasn't going to test that when I had the 120mm AiO on it when it was on my bench (just got a 240mm AiO for future testing of hardware though)


----------



## NBrock

Second Titan Xp should be here Saturday. I'll do some messing around on stock coolers for a bit and then under water they go!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just awaiting some more parts (fittings) and need to finish measuring for my runs and how the hell I'm plumbing the dual d5's w/ pass-thru's etc. .


----------



## Erick Silver

Has anyone created an app to track you FAH program yet?


----------



## NBrock

I'll be putting the blocks on the Titans this weekend. They have been chugging along nicely. Can't wait to get them overclocked


----------



## mmonnin

Less than 2 weeks until we pass [H].


----------



## NBrock

Titans are under water and loving it. Right now they are chugging away on some WUs. The "hot" card is 34°c and the "cold" one is 31°c. Currently running both at 2050 core and the default 2D clock for memory of 5508.


----------



## Simmons572

mmonnin said:


> Less than 2 weeks until we pass [H].


:wheee:


----------



## navjack27

REALLY? That's happening? NICE!


----------



## NBrock

Getting some pretty good numbers atm.

Both Titans running 2050 core.
Both currently have P11432 TPF 1min 34sec for an estimated 1,778,375ppd ( PPD only varied about 1k between them) for a total estimated PPD of 3.556 million.


----------



## mmonnin

4 days until OCN is the top folding team that has no payouts to it's members.


----------



## tictoc

I fired up a 1070 to help push us along.


----------



## mmonnin

Less than 1 day until OCN is #3 FAH Team overall!


----------



## tictoc

:wheee:


----------



## PimpSkyline

mmonnin said:


> 4 days until OCN is the top folding team that has no payouts to it's members.


YAY.

And thanks for pointing that out sir.


----------



## lanofsong

mmonnin said:


> Less than 1 day until OCN is #3 FAH Team overall!




This is going down sometime in the next two updates. :sonic:


----------



## Simmons572

lanofsong said:


> This is going down sometime in the next two updates. :sonic:


:wheee::wheee::wheee::wheee:


----------



## mmonnin

It's Official!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like were about to over-take them now. . Woot Woot :thumbsups:


----------



## CptAsian

Well done gents! :wheee:


----------



## NBrock

Yay we beat them!

Also I'm finally over 800 million points.

My PPD average would be higher but Escape From Tarkov keeps calling my name lol.


----------



## NBrock

Is it me or do the forums seem pretty dead after the new interface? All the threads I follow have had little to no activity.


----------



## Ithanul

NBrock said:


> Is it me or do the forums seem pretty dead after the new interface? All the threads I follow have had little to no activity.


The buggy state of this forum probably not helping.

My subbed threads are pretty much useless half the time since most of the time clicking on them takes me to the end and not to the where new posts where added. I am almost to the point of completely leaving and staying on TPU and LTT at this point.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well decided to put the Ti in the rig the 1080SC was in to test the block out, so far at 1999/5635 and won't break 34c. Guess I need to push it further later.


----------



## NBrock

DarthBaggins said:


> Well decided to put the Ti in the rig the 1080SC was in to test the block out, so far at 1999/5635 and won't break 34c. Guess I need to push it further later.


Nice. My EVGA 1080ti Blacks did pretty well with the blocks. I ran them at 2063. I could do higher but there was the occasional WU that didn't like them higher than that. They were game/benchmark stable up to 2076 with +500 mem.


My titans with the same blocks seem to like 2063 as well


----------



## tictoc

Is anyone having issues with p13781? Other than the low PPD (no surprise since they are small WUs) p13782 and p13783 fold without issue on my Fury-X. All three of the p13781 WUs I've had on my FuryX fail within the first few minutes of running.



Code:


17:02:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
17:02:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:ERROR:114: Max Retries Reached
17:02:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
17:02:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
17:02:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file badstate-1.xml
17:02:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file badstate-2.xml
17:02:36:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
17:02:36:WU00:FS00:0x21:[email protected] Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
17:02:37:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)

I am running at the max OC possible on the FuryX, but it has been stable for months. p13781 might just be one of those WUs that is very sensitive to any instability in an OC. :thinking:


----------



## NBrock

I'll have to check what WU it was but my titans got a couple that ended up failing. On even caused [email protected] to crash. I don't recall what WU but it wasn't one of the usual ones I have seen.


----------



## MNMadman

Anybody else not getting any CPU work units?

14:27:05:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
14:27:05:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
14:27:05:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
14:27:05:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
14:27:05:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment

GPU still crunching along fine...


----------



## DarthBaggins

1050 & 1080ti are definitely putting in some work


----------



## Ithanul

Finally!!!
I have internet again!

I know cable is given crap around here, but darn it is a god send after being stuck on sat for two and half years.
Mmmmmmm, me love the pings, me love the pings.


----------



## NBrock

Anyone with Windows 10 been testing Nvidia drivers lately for folding? I'm chugging away with my Titan Xps on 390.77. Was wondering what people seem to be getting the best PPD on for Pascal.


----------



## tictoc

NBrock said:


> Anyone with Windows 10 been testing Nvidia drivers lately for folding? I'm chugging away with my Titan Xps on 390.77. Was wondering what people seem to be getting the best PPD on for Pascal.


Linux 

*Edit* I don't think much has changed on the Windows front for folding. I think any driver that works from the last eight months or so, is pretty close in terms of PPD.


----------



## mmonnin

NBrock said:


> Anyone with Windows 10 been testing Nvidia drivers lately for folding? I'm chugging away with my Titan Xps on 390.77. Was wondering what people seem to be getting the best PPD on for Pascal.


I've heard 370.28 is pretty good. Most driver updates are for games and thus just slow down compute unless its a driver specifically for compute. 346.96 used to be the best Maxwell driver for awhile in Linux even though there were many after it.


----------



## Ithanul

Linux here too. About the only thing I have with W10 is my lappy.

Any who, till straightening stuff out at my new place. Ugh....moving and getting stuff straighten out takes forever.


----------



## ikem

Anyone had a bad card (artifact) and still folded with it? I want to get a 24/7 folding rig setup.


----------



## tictoc

ikem said:


> Anyone had a bad card (artifact) and still folded with it? I want to get a 24/7 folding rig setup.


I had a 7970 that "died" and wouldn't output any video. That same GPU was resurrected and lived on for another year happily crunching various BOINC projects with the occasional [email protected] WU. 

You could download FAHBench and just up the runtime to use it as a stress tester, to see if the GPU will work for [email protected]


----------



## LED Guy

NBrock said:


> Anyone with Windows 10 been testing Nvidia drivers lately for folding? I'm chugging away with my Titan Xps on 390.77. Was wondering what people seem to be getting the best PPD on for Pascal.


I'll check what driver I am using on my Xp's when I get back home this weekend. On Windows 10 I am getting about 1.05 million ppd depending on the project. I have seen as low as about 850k ppd and as high as about 1.1 million ppd. These are running "stock" which for my cards means about 1822 MHz.


----------



## tictoc

Just a heads up for anyone running NVIDIA GPUs in Windows. It seems that the 391.35 drivers has some issues with [email protected].


----------



## Ithanul

tictoc said:


> I had a 7970 that "died" and wouldn't output any video. That same GPU was resurrected and lived on for another year happily crunching various BOINC projects with the occasional [email protected] WU.
> 
> You could download FAHBench and just up the runtime to use it as a stress tester, to see if the GPU will work for [email protected]


Hmmmm, maybe I should nab up some of those Pascal GPUs I seen of late going for lower prices that have graphical artifacts or just not show video. Kind of tempting now.

Considering I am starting to see Pascal and AMD GPUs showing up in sell threads and on craigslist now.


----------



## mmonnin

Ithanul said:


> Hmmmm, maybe I should nab up some of those Pascal GPUs I seen of late going for lower prices that have graphical artifacts or just not show video. Kind of tempting now.
> 
> Considering I am starting to see Pascal and AMD GPUs showing up in sell threads and on craigslist now.


I was just going to link you to JPMs thread but I see you found it already. I was temped at that too.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally got my 970 SSC out of storage, now to find something to put it in lol


----------



## Ithanul

mmonnin said:


> I was just going to link you to JPMs thread but I see you found it already. I was temped at that too.


Hehe, yep, got two Titan Xps now on there way to me. I think I will enjoy messing with those.
Lucky enough, I got a chap at my Guard unit who will buy my two 1080Tis off me for his render rig build.

Now, if I can source either another chip for my X99 board, or sell off my X99 boards and source another X399 build with a threadripper.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've debated on selling off my x99 shtuff as well but I'll be going x299 when the next line of i9's come out soon. Just would rather sell my 5930k and go with an 8700k and sell the 6900k to upgrade for x299


----------



## tictoc

tictoc said:


> I had a 7970 that "died" and wouldn't output any video. That same GPU was resurrected and lived on for another year happily crunching various BOINC projects with the occasional [email protected] WU.
> 
> You could download FAHBench and just up the runtime to use it as a stress tester, to see if the GPU will work for [email protected]


Just thought I'd update my reply on using FAHBench as a stability tester. If anyone is going to do that, I would run two instances per GPU. A single instance doesn't fully load the GPU, but two will peg it at 100% usage. :thumb:


----------



## mbmumford

I was monitoring my GPU stats the other day and noticed a lot of notching on the most every stat every few seconds. 

I don't recall this occurring previously, and it occurs even at stock speeds. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mmonnin

Normal check pointing.


----------



## Simmons572

Yeah my Fury does that


----------



## NBrock

Hi Everyone!

I miss all the forum activity before the update


----------



## Ithanul

NBrock said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I miss all the forum activity before the update


I'm still lurking around.
But yeah, the forums really took a hit this time around with a platform move.


----------



## mmonnin

Badges are back.


----------



## NBrock

mmonnin said:


> Badges are back.


I see that! I'm not too far off from being able to apply for my 1 billion points badge!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I need moar badges... somehow I even scored an extra one.


----------



## mmonnin

I need an ultra wide screen or something for your badges hah.


----------



## NBrock

My Titans are being fed a pretty healthy diet of good WUs. Been getting 2.7 million combined for the two of them the last few days.


----------



## ikem

Whoohoo, got my 1050ti folding now. 

204k in windows currently. Happy with that. Went 1050ti because I don't want to add to much to the power bill and I got a good deal on this card.


----------



## DarthBaggins

the 1050Ti will net you a good bit of PPD without a huge hit on power consumption :thumb:


----------



## ikem

DarthBaggins said:


> the 1050Ti will net you a good bit of PPD without a huge hit on power consumption :thumb:


yep still cooking around 204-208kppd and 113w from the wall.


----------



## Simmons572

I want to say, thanks for keeping on keeping on folding 24/7 folks. We are still working out things with the FAT, but more to come on that.

On that note, if anyone has experience capturing folding stats please let lanofsong and myself know. We are essentially looking to build a replacement FAT site, and neither of us really have experience with databases. 

If nothing else, I am going to attempt to teach myself how to do build this, but I am not expecting a pristine site.


----------



## mbmumford

ikem said:


> yep still cooking around 204-208kppd and 113w from the wall.


You should bring that 1050ti to the MLP team and join us in the team folding competition. :thumbsups


----------



## ikem

mbmumford said:


> You should bring that 1050ti to the MLP team and join us in the team folding competition. :thumbsups


already in the works for a TC team


----------



## NBrock

Team rank is finally 15!!!!

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=615736


----------



## tictoc

I have been dialing in the OC on a 980 that I will be running in the TC.

To test stability I use FAHBench, and set the runtime to 20 minutes. In the past this had worked well as a stability test, but the WUs that are shipped with FAHBench are not as taxing on the system as the p117xx WUs. The dhfr WU does fully load the GPU, but it only draws 150 watts on my OC'd 980, compared to p11713, which draws up to 180 watts. FAHBench has the ability to run custom WUs, so I copied a p11713 WU from one of my other machines over to the 980. With the custom WU FAHBench is once again a valid stability test for [email protected]

FAHBench download: https://fahbench.github.io/#
FAHBench custom WU instructions: https://github.com/fahbench/fahbench/blob/master/doc/custom-wus.md


----------



## NBrock

Nice! Great info!


----------



## NBrock

I know it's summertime but we need to up our output. We won't keep 3rd place for too long with our current numbers.


----------



## mmonnin

I thought the potential of getting some coin for folding would get more interest but the new site owners ruined that.


----------



## NBrock

Yeah. I debated on doing that, but I'd rather just keep my current folding name and point total. Worked a long time to get to 1 billion points. I've been getting some amazing WUs, been putting out 2.7 million per day pretty consistently. I haven't looked to see if there are new WUs in there or if I'm just getting more of the good ones. If I could find a third Titan Xp for a good price I'd probably hop on it...but they are all so expensive still and I don't feel like dropping close to MSRP on one when the next gen cards are around the corner.


----------



## mbmumford

Anyone want to guess as to what the PPD of the new Turing GPUs will be?


----------



## PimpSkyline

mbmumford said:


> Anyone want to guess as to what the PPD of the new Turing GPUs will be?


If a 1080Ti at 2k can do 1.2 to 1.4 Mill PPD, the 2080Ti better do 2+ mill PPD or no buy. lol


----------



## k4m1k4z3

PimpSkyline said:


> If a 1080Ti at 2k can do 1.2 to 1.4 Mill PPD, the 2080Ti better do 2+ mill PPD or no buy. lol


I wonder how many folders have a 2080ti on pre-order. I did have one but canceled the order; I cant justify spending that much on unknown performance.


----------



## tictoc

Just looking at the posted fp32 performance of the 2080ti, depending on final boost clocks, I'd guess the the 2080ti would be about ±20% better than the 1080ti.


----------



## Ithanul

k4m1k4z3 said:


> I wonder how many folders have a 2080ti on pre-order. I did have one but canceled the order; I cant justify spending that much on unknown performance.


Same. Plus, that price is high. I do have the cash to buy one, but near or over a grand is my cut off point for hardware in this hobby. Well, plus I already splurged on an OLED TV this year. So, no more big item buys for the rest of the year.

Maybe someone out there will test folding on one so we can see what the output is.


----------



## mmonnin

Pascal card prices have come down recently. Card manufactures were dumped with pascal cards and for sure want to offload them. Until the pascal is virtually sold out Turing is in another price bracket.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I am still thinking about a non-FE 2080ti to replace my 1080ti in my main PC... but the price makes it hard to justify.


----------



## mmonnin

The die are quite a big bigger than pascal. No sure it'll be all that useful for FAH/BOINC.


----------



## Lutro0

oh hai! Where did everyone go?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Lutro0 said:


> oh hai! Where did everyone go?


:wave2: People went... but to where we do not know :wth:


----------



## mmonnin

Kinda seems like 25-33% improvement in games.
https://www.anandtech.com/show/1334...x-2080-ti-and-2080-founders-edition-review/15

FAH Bench
1080: 108
1080Ti: 130
2080: 140
2080Ti: 157

There will be an improvement in FAH and compute. QRB will extend the % gain in terms of PPD since PPD scales faster than any TPF linear reduction.

Not sure it's worth the cost yet though with some 1080Tis can be found for half of a 2080Ti.

Nvidia gambled and spent A LOT of die space for new cores that can't even be used yet in games. That's why prices are so high and thus the complaints. ATM the cost doesn't scale with performance gains in games. Esp with previous gen releases having a minor bump in price compared to Turing.


----------



## tictoc

Pretty tough to justify a 2080ti, over a pair of 1080ti's, even with the increased power usage. 75% more performance for nearly the same cost.

fp16 apps, that can utilize the Tensor cores, are the only compute loads that make sense, if price is at all a consideration.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thought'd I'd fire up the 6900k & 1080Ti since it hasn't really been able to fold most of this year (haven't fine tuned everything with my flags and settings yet and need to OC the 6900k)


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Kinda seems like 25-33% improvement in games.
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/1334...x-2080-ti-and-2080-founders-edition-review/15
> 
> FAH Bench
> 1080: 108
> 1080Ti: 130
> 2080: 140
> 2080Ti: 157
> 
> There will be an improvement in FAH and compute. QRB will extend the % gain in terms of PPD since PPD scales faster than any TPF linear reduction.
> 
> Not sure it's worth the cost yet though with some 1080Tis can be found for half of a 2080Ti.
> 
> Nvidia gambled and spent A LOT of die space for new cores that can't even be used yet in games. That's why prices are so high and thus the complaints. ATM the cost doesn't scale with performance gains in games. Esp with previous gen releases having a minor bump in price compared to Turing.


Phoronix did some Linux testing with the 2080ti and FAHBench. https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-RTX-2080-Ti-FAH-Perf 

I have no idea how the bench is running, since the scores are not really in line with what I am used to seeing. The Anand scores seem to be equal to all of the testing I've done. Unless I can find out how FAHBench is running in the Phoronix Test Suite, I'm not sure what to think of these scores, but a 47% bump in performance would be pretty impressive. 

**Edit* *I am running the bench through the Phoronix Test Suite, and I'll post back once I have some results to compare. :thumb:
Results running through the test suite were in line with my scores running the bench normally. I had a bunch of other stuff running in the background, and I forgot that FAHBench GPU scores are heavily affected by the CPU in the system.


----------



## mmonnin

A 1080 from Phoronix basically matches the 2080Ti from Anand? 108 vs 155 for a 1080 between the two testers? Linux never made that much of a difference.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> A 1080 from Phoronix basically matches the 2080Ti from Anand? 108 vs 155 for a 1080 between the two testers? Linux never made that much of a difference.


We need more info. My TC 980 scores 108 and my 1070 scores 135. :thinking:

I've never ran FAHBench in Windows, so I have no idea what the scores should be. :shrug:


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Any actual PPD numbers yet?


----------



## tictoc

k4m1k4z3 said:


> Any actual PPD numbers yet?



There is one report in the [email protected] forum. https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=31051&start=15


**Edit* *The 2.2 million PPD in that thread may have been an outlier. Sounds like the range is 1.5 to 2 million ppd. That puts it only a bit above the Titan XP.


----------



## tictoc

tictoc said:


> Is anyone running the 7.4.16 beta client in Linux? Reading the release notes it looks like they may have fixed some of the slot detection errors. If they finally fixed this it would be great, and I wouldn't have to manually edit the conifg.xml to keep the client folding on the correct GPU.
> 
> I'll give it a go on one of my machines that will only let the my RX 480 fold if it is the primary card with a monitor hooked up to it.
> 
> **Edit**
> 
> Well they definitely fixed something with the beta client. Still testing how it deals with slot assignments.
> For the first time ever on Linux, I am able to fold with an NVIDIA GPU in the primary slot, and an AMD Polaris GPU in the secondary slot, with no monitor attached and no xorg hacks.



Just though I'd quote myself on how the slot assignment issues seemed to be fixed with the beta client.

The new 7.5.1 client still has some of the same issues as the old client. The client still fails to assign the correct GPU to the GPU slot after a restart, if it is not the primary GPU in a system. This really only happens if the GPU that you want to keep folding on is not the primary GPU, and the unused GPU slot is removed. Regardless of what is entered into the client (gpu-index, opencl-index,cuda-index) on a restart the GPU slot will be back to folding on the first detected card. As far as I can tell, this can only be fixed by editing the config.xml by hand. Luckily once the config is edited the client seems to respect the slot assignment.

Probably not an issue for most people, but a big annoyance if you have multiple GPUs.


----------



## The Pook

Started up folding on my 1080 Ti a few days ago since it's getting nice and cold out. 

Thought my old 1060 at ~350K PPD was fast ... sitting at about 1.2 million PPD 

Not 24/7 folding on it though.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

The Pook said:


> Started up folding on my 1080 Ti a few days ago since it's getting nice and cold out.
> 
> Thought my old 1060 at ~350K PPD was fast ... sitting at about 1.2 million PPD
> 
> Not 24/7 folding on it though.


It is getting colder out, but I still have to keep all of my windows open several inches to keep the place below 85f 

It is crazy how far the PPD has jumped with newer cards... I remember back to when I started folding on a 8800GT, I think the PPD was 4,500. Now the 2080ti is crushing it with more than 2 million PPD.


----------



## The Pook

k4m1k4z3 said:


> It is getting colder out, but I still have to keep all of my windows open several inches to keep the place below 85f
> 
> It is crazy how far the PPD has jumped with newer cards... I remember back to when I started folding on a 8800GT, I think the PPD was 4,500. Now the 2080ti is crushing it with more than 2 million PPD.



Ooof, that sounds like my summer temp. I only ever really fold in the winter ... whoever built this house didn't put a vent in the PC room so it gets too hot for me :sad-smile

Submitted my first WU on 7/5/06 according to Extreme OC ... think I was on an E6300 and a 8600 GS at the time. No idea what kind of PPD I was getting but I'm sure it was super low too ... kind of surprising a lot of people were hitting >1 million points back in 2010 here on OCN.


----------



## Simmons572

Hey folks, I realized I never posted here about this, as most of the members of this club are already a part of the TC. 

We re-balanced the TC starting on 01Nov, and we have added a lot of bigger GPUs to the TC, as well as greatly increasing the core cap of the CPU category. See the spoiler below for the updated hardware eligibility list:



Spoiler



*i7/R7*
Any CPU that can utilize up to 16 Core / 32 Thread, to include:

Threadripper
Ryzen 5/7
i7
i9
Any approved 2P or 4P setup, ask Editor for Verification
 
*GPU OPEN*


Titan Xp
Titan X(P)
GTX 1080 TI
RTX 2080 Contingent on PPD information submitted to the PPD Database
Any GPU that is allowed in GPU-Limited 
 
*GPU LIMITED*


GTX 1080
GTX 1070 TI
RX Vega 64/56
GTX 1070
Titan X (Maxell)
GTX 980 TI
Any GPU that is allowed in AMD or NVidia categories. 
 
*AMD GPU*


R9 Fury X 
R9 Fury 
R9 Nano 
RX 580 
RX 570 
RX 480 
RX 470 
R9 390/X 
R9 290/X 
Any AMD GPU that is allowed in GPU Wildcard. 

*NVidia GPU*


GTX 980 
GTX 1060 
GTX 970
GTX 780 TI 
Any NVidia GPU that is allowed in GPU Wildcard. 

*GPU Wildcard*


GTX 1050 TI
GTX 780
RX 550
R9 380X
R9 280X
GTX 960
Any Other Lesser GPU, ask Editor for Verification




To all of those still cranking away, we would love to have you in the TC, we have several teams with plenty of open slots. :thumb:


----------



## CptAsian

Seconding what @Simmons572 said above.

Still in Beta would happily take a new member or two. We're just a team of two, but @notyettoday and I have filled all but the i7 and GPU-W slots. However, anything from an RX Vega or a GTX 1070 Ti to a Titan Xp would be an upgrade, so please do chime in if you have some non-TC hardware.


----------



## The Pook

Did a ton of users get "purged" from [email protected]? Before my summer break (too hot) I was ~900th place in the OCN team, and now I just checked and I'm ~250th after only folding again for about a week


----------



## CptAsian

The Pook said:


> Did a ton of users get "purged" from [email protected]? Before my summer break (too hot) I was ~900th place in the OCN team, and now I just checked and I'm ~250th after only folding again for about a week



If you're referring to the EOC stats, the guy who manages that site did some sort of purge or deletion of duplicate users.


----------



## tictoc

Anyone ran a p14124 on an NVIDIA GPU yet? It is a real dog on AMD GPUs. It is roughly 66% of my average ppd, and they are looong tasks with a TPF of 3:57 on my Vega 64. They do use about 40 watts less power, so that's good, I guess....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

tictoc said:


> Anyone ran a p14124 on an NVIDIA GPU yet? It is a real dog on AMD GPUs. It is roughly 66% of my average ppd, and they are looong tasks with a TPF of 3:57 on my Vega 64. They do use about 40 watts less power, so that's good, I guess....


It looks like they ran very well on my 1080 in linux, ranging from 2:55 - 5:51 per frame, for 950k - 985k ppd. This was one of the best units for my 1080...

On my 1080ti in windows the tpf was 2:34 (1,148k) and in linux was 2:17 (1,375k). Other units ran a lot better in windows, but in linux it is one of the better units on my 1080ti.


----------



## mmonnin

645k on my 980Ti so a bit on the lower end.


----------



## Simmons572

tictoc said:


> Anyone ran a p14124 on an NVIDIA GPU yet? It is a real dog on AMD GPUs. It is roughly 66% of my average ppd, and they are looong tasks with a TPF of 3:57 on my Vega 64. They do use about 40 watts less power, so that's good, I guess....


I was going to check, but it looks like my HFM log filled up last month


----------



## DarthBaggins

Anyone have any standard numbers for folding a i7 3770 (non-k)? Also now I get to have fun finding a GPU that will fit in my new SFF build in a Lian-Li PC-Q07, I know I'm going to have to mod some things for fittament and airflow


----------



## Simmons572

DarthBaggins said:


> Anyone have any standard numbers for folding a i7 3770 (non-k)? Also now I get to have fun finding a GPU that will fit in my new SFF build in a Lian-Li PC-Q07, I know I'm going to have to mod some things for fittament and airflow


I do not, I lost those numbers when my z77 board kicked the bucket 

It appears that the Zotac mini 1050 ti's are within spec https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MCU1ERO
And that would also give you a GPU-Wild card if you were interested in pursuing that.


----------



## mbmumford

I have the opportunity to purchase Qty (2) EVGA 780ti Classified for $170 USD (total). 

I wasn't planning on getting older cards, but.... 

Good deal or not these days? I would run them 24/7 for Folding exclusively.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Simmons572 said:


> I do not, I lost those numbers when my z77 board kicked the bucket
> 
> It appears that the Zotac mini 1050 ti's are within spec https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MCU1ERO
> And that would also give you a GPU-Wild card if you were interested in pursuing that.


I still have a 1050 in the Phenom II rig (my son's rig), I did find that a EVGA 1060 6GB SC will fit (Single fan version) since it's only 173mm (max allowance is 180mm) and I'm not afraid of making it fit via the Dremel method. Plus I already need to take a hole saw to the front so I can add a 120mm fan to the front since the CPU cooler really gets no airflow, but I was thinking of getting a Noctua NH-L9i since the stock Intel "cooler" isn't cutting it (and I used Gelid Extreme as TiM)


----------



## Simmons572

mbmumford said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase Qty (2) EVGA 780ti Classified for $170 USD (total).
> 
> I wasn't planning on getting older cards, but....
> 
> Good deal or not these days? I would run them 24/7 for Folding exclusively.


Purely from a folding perspective, I think it would be more worthwhile to look for a single 980ti. According the the database, the 780ti's average about 268k per GPU. Compared to the 980ti at 657k per GPU.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Has any of you who are folding in linux experienced a problem where your performance drops for no good reason? 
My 1080ti sometimes drops from 1.4M PPD to 1M PPD part way into a unit and does not recover until I reboot.... I dont think the OC is unstable since that it is what I have run the card at since I got it on pre-order at release, and I have it on water cooling now too...


----------



## tictoc

I've never had that happen. Are you throttling and dropping clocks? You could monitor the GPU with nvidia-smi, and then compare the time stamps to see what the GPU is doing when your TPF increases. 

Here is a quick example that will log power usage, temps, clocks, GPU utilization, and power/thermal violations every second, and send the output to a file.



Code:


 nvidia-smi dmon -d 1 -s pcuv -o DT > path/to/yourLog

Example output:


Code:


#Date       Time        gpu   pwr gtemp mtemp  mclk  pclk    sm   mem   enc   dec pviol tviol 
#YYYYMMDD   HH:MM:SS    Idx     W     C     C   MHz   MHz     %     %     %     %     %  bool 
20181114   22:50:30      0   165    42     -  4006  1987    99    34     0     0     0     0 
20181114   22:50:31      0   181    42     -  4006  1987   100    33     0     0     0     0 
20181114   22:50:32      0   179    42     -  4006  1987   100    33     0     0     0     0 
20181114   22:50:33      0   184    42     -  4006  1987    99    33     0     0     0     0 
20181114   22:50:34      0   182    42     -  4006  1987   100    33     0     0     0     0


----------



## mbmumford

Umm.... I didn't know that you could get +2000MHz memory overclock on a reference 1080.

It has been stable for about 30 minutes now.

Is this normal?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

hey y'all. my 7970 finally died, so I replaced it with an RX 580. said RX 580 is generating bad state detected log entries in [email protected], but it games fine, no errors in OCCT artifact checker, and memtestCL (old, i know) only shows errors in the random (does that for all GPUs I have ever had). anyone got a newer tool for validating GPUs? it is not OC'd.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Hmm, turned up the power limiter to +50 and that stopped happening.


----------



## tictoc

I despise the auto-boost of the last few generations of GPUs. The race for power savings is annoying when you just want maximum performance 24/7.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

tictoc said:


> I despise the auto-boost of the last few generations of GPUs. The race for power savings is annoying when you just want maximum performance 24/7.


on that note, are there issues folding with boost clocks? I'm not failing WUs since i turned up the power limiter, but I am seeing "Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844" in the logs every 5% or so now. I'd like to make sure I'm turning in good work, PPD or not.


----------



## tictoc

That error is just a bug in the latest client with some of the WUs. p11718 and 11719 will spam that message, but it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

tictoc said:


> That error is just a bug in the latest client with some of the WUs. p11718 and 11719 will spam that message, but it is nothing to worry about.


I feel much better now. thank you


----------



## snoball

Just came back online to folding with a 2070 and 4790k.
Might be able to add a 980 Ti.

Any quick tips for working towards 24/7?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

snoball said:


> Just came back online to folding with a 2070 and 4790k.
> Might be able to add a 980 Ti.
> 
> Any quick tips for working towards 24/7?


stop gaming


----------



## Simmons572

snoball said:


> Just came back online to folding with a 2070 and 4790k.
> Might be able to add a 980 Ti.
> 
> Any quick tips for working towards 24/7?





u3b3rg33k said:


> stop gaming


^

Or, get a second rig, UPS, and a good efficient PSU. 

Oh, and if you are using HFM, you should absolutely submit some WU's to the PPD database. We'd love to have more info about that GPU. We are looking for more WU data to determine whether or not it will fit into the TC.


----------



## snoball

Just installed the normal FAH client for now. In full power mode the 2070 is saying about 120k PPD. Unless I am reading your databases wrong I have some tweaking to do.

Edit: Passkeyed up for bonus, estimations right now are about 1.1 mil. PPD. We'll see how this averages out.


----------



## msgclb

I switched my GTX 1070 Ti over to Ubuntu 16.04 last night and when I OC'd the core I've been getting these messages so I asked Google, why!

WARNING:...Size of positions xxxx does not match topology yyyy

Google! found this link.

https://github.com/FoldingAtHome/fah-issues/issues/1204



> This warning is not critical. I believe it is caused by 0x21 not filtering out the waters correctly. What it means is that the topology (list of atomic bonds) does not match the positions (list of atom positions). A difference such as that between 376 and 364 is not a huge deal. Likely the visualization will still be intact. 27,474 positions with a topology size of 19 is a problem for the visualization. There will be a lot of unconnected atoms floating around.
> 
> The problem here is in 0x21's code for outputting the visualization data.


There's suppose to be an update to FAHCore_21 that fixes this problem.


----------



## NBrock

2080ti arrived the other day. Right now it's being tested in my other rig. 

The water block just showed up. I can't wait to get it on the card and swap my GPUs around. Excited to see how the 2080ti will do under water.

Right now I'm knocking on the door of 5 million PPD between my 3 cards.


----------



## Simmons572

Nice! Definitely jealous


----------



## neurotix

Im back on the site if any of my homies here remember me  (Brass Bottom Boys is the best folding team, yarr Captain!)

Any encouragement to fold 2x 1080ti ftw3 under Linux? Whats the PPD like on them now in Linux?

RIP Team Comp


----------



## DarthBaggins

Good to see you back, I need to setup another rig for TC so I can put some numbers down for the team - my son took over the rig I was using so he can play Forza Horizon 3 (he's only 4 but is becoming really good at it - even if he has to peer through the wheel to see the monitor lol).
I haven't seen a big difference in folding a 1080ti between windows 10 and Linux (Debian based distros) they're strong folders though.


----------



## Simmons572

neurotix said:


> Im back on the site if any of my homies here remember me  (Brass Bottom Boys is the best folding team, yarr Captain!)
> 
> Any encouragement to fold 2x 1080ti ftw3 under Linux? Whats the PPD like on them now in Linux?
> 
> RIP Team Comp


I remember you, long time no see!

It looks like a well overclocked 1080 Ti is putting up PPD anywhere from 1.2-1.4 mil PPD, so expect that! Linux is still a must form maximizing PPD these days. Linux+Water is golden.

We're still running the TC. We lost a lot of members with the forum migration, but we re-balanced the categories and added a bunch of big GPUs to the line-up. I am sure we could find a team that would love to have one of those 1080 Ti's


----------



## neurotix

I will probably fool with folding eventually. I've used Linux since 2003 (Knoppix) though I am far from a guru. I just like the customization. I ran crunchbang 24/7 for a year around 2010/2011 and hadn't used it again until a month or two ago- dealing with the switch from SysV Init to systemd was difficult to adjust to at first, but now I have the thing locked down and really optimized running MATE WM and with many services and daemons disabled. This is my desktop and conky (WIP- also just one monitor):

The only issue is electricity cost. Our power is like 30¢ per KwH on top of a mandatory $50 "connection fee" as well as $50 "gas service fee" meaning we are extorted into paying $100 minimum without any electricity or gas use. For reasons unknown. It is cold here and winter now. I made sure we replaced all of our lightbulbs with LED ones this year and I unplug everything that is not in use but the last bill was already $220. So we shall see. This cards just sit idle now and I initially wanted to do crypto mining but uh, I would not make any money.

If I do decide to do it it will be after getting this next power bill. I do know that it should only add roughly $30 a month to the bill based on prior calculations using my Kill-a-watt meter.

1.2-1.4 million PPD per card sounds incredible though. When I tried last year under Windows I was only getting around 980m per card with the best work units. The only issue is I have no idea how to overclock these things under Linux yet and would prefer not flashing the cards (last I knew it was impossible with Pascal anyway.) Er actually scratch that, I just checked the Nvidia X Server CP and apparently when I set the first card to maximum performance mode, I can edit the boost clocks, but not so for the bottom card- something to figure out first.

Be well.


----------



## Ithanul

neurotix said:


> I will probably fool with folding eventually. I've used Linux since 2003 (Knoppix) though I am far from a guru. I just like the customization. I ran crunchbang 24/7 for a year around 2010/2011 and hadn't used it again until a month or two ago- dealing with the switch from SysV Init to systemd was difficult to adjust to at first, but now I have the thing locked down and really optimized running MATE WM and with many services and daemons disabled. This is my desktop and conky (WIP- also just one monitor):
> 
> Be well.


Neat Desktop. How do you go about having the system stats up like that on the side? 
I use Linux (mostly Mint Mate) as well, but still learning the ins and outs.


----------



## neurotix

It is a program called conky. It has to be scripted. It supports Python and LUA. sudo apt-get install conky-all

Ive written them from scratch, but generally find one I like and d/l that persons config (if they post it) and modify it. In my case it is extensively modified.

Try this reddit. https://www.reddit.com/r/Conkyporn/

Also look at conkys man pages after you install it, or the developers site for all the variables it supports. Some stuff you will not be able to get working without terminal knowledge or scripts (for example, my GPU info section or calendar which uses scripts from the bunsenlabs conky repo).

Its a pretty big rabbit hole to jump down. Ive been doing it since 2008 and it hasnt changed much. OCN used to have a conky config thread in the Linux section.

You may want to look into it and decide if its worth the time to do. lol its the only thing I can do competently in *nix and rather worthless. That config also took about 2 weeks and Im not finished...

Also, Mint MATE? Nice choice...


----------



## Ithanul

neurotix said:


> It is a program called conky. It has to be scripted. It supports Python and LUA. sudo apt-get install conky-all
> 
> Ive written them from scratch, but generally find one I like and d/l that persons config (if they post it) and modify it. In my case it is extensively modified.
> 
> Try this reddit. https://www.reddit.com/r/Conkyporn/
> 
> Also look at conkys man pages after you install it, or the developers site for all the variables it supports. Some stuff you will not be able to get working without terminal knowledge or scripts (for example, my GPU info section or calendar which uses scripts from the bunsenlabs conky repo).
> 
> Its a pretty big rabbit hole to jump down. Ive been doing it since 2008 and it hasnt changed much. OCN used to have a conky config thread in the Linux section.
> 
> You may want to look into it and decide if its worth the time to do. lol its the only thing I can do competently in *nix and rather worthless. That config also took about 2 weeks and Im not finished...
> 
> Also, Mint MATE? Nice choice...


Interesting, definitly will look into that. I don't have a whole lot of knowledge with scripts, but did take two coding classes for my associates. I maybe can look at what other folks have done to get idea how to go about it.
The CPU, GPU, and storage sections are what got my interest. I use to have something similar in Rainmeter back on W7.

Yeah, Mint Mate mostly my daily when not gaming (stripped LTSB W10 for that), but I do on occasions try other distros out. I need to get around and try Manjaro and other ones out.


----------



## neurotix

Ithanul said:


> Interesting, definitly will look into that. I don't have a whole lot of knowledge with scripts, but did take two coding classes for my associates. I maybe can look at what other folks have done to get idea how to go about it.
> The CPU, GPU, and storage sections are what got my interest. I use to have something similar in Rainmeter back on W7.
> 
> Yeah, Mint Mate mostly my daily when not gaming (stripped LTSB W10 for that), but I do on occasions try other distros out. I need to get around and try Manjaro and other ones out.



Try these links:

https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky/wiki/Configuration-Variables # conky's configuration variables and syntax description. Same as "man conky" in terminal.

https://gitlab.com/Unstack/tekashi-psychosis/ # The conky I modified. Use git to clone it. You can easily change the colors, font, etc to match your wallpaper.

https://github.com/BunsenLabs/bunsen-conky # clone this and take a look through the example conky's and scripts. I got my slick calendar from here. (This distro used to be called Crunchbang or #!- minimal pure-Debian)

Here is my GPU block in the sidebar:



Code:


$color1${font ubuntu:size=14:bold}GPU  $font ${hr 1}$color
${font ubuntu:size=10:bold}EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 - 1$font
${execi 15 nvidia-smi | sed -n '9p'| cut -c 3-31}

I modified the font, since you won't have the Japanese font I'm using for mine (it just said "GPU" in katakana anyway, above the GPU statistics.) Obviously, replace the 1080ti part with whatever card you have, and modify the sed 9p and cut 3-31 commands to match the output of your nvidia-smi output in terminal. This is system specific and took some time to get right on mine. (If you use an AMD GPU, there are other methods- Google it)

conky configs like mine require mono and cairo libraries.

I'd start by installing conky-all and cloning that "tekashi-psychosis" repo, then run it by:



Code:


~/cd tekashi-psychosis
conky -c sidebar & conky -c logo & conky -c agenda & conky -c music &
# close it by:
killall conky

Hope this helps! I too used rainmeter but it's quite limited and around the same time, I was seeing what people were doing with this.... so I installed ubuntu 8.10 and got to learning it. This was probably in 2008.

If you need more help feel free to pm me, if you get really stuck, but otherwise I don't want to bother anyone else in the thread who doesn't care about this stuff. The best way to figure out how the program works is doing what I described, so I'll only help if you're really stumped... Be prepared for that git repo to throw errors when you run it in conky. I had to fix them on my system. 

Have fun!


----------



## Ithanul

neurotix said:


> Hope this helps! I too used rainmeter but it's quite limited and around the same time, I was seeing what people were doing with this.... so I installed ubuntu 8.10 and got to learning it. This was probably in 2008.
> 
> If you need more help feel free to pm me, if you get really stuck, but otherwise I don't want to bother anyone else in the thread who doesn't care about this stuff. The best way to figure out how the program works is doing what I described, so I'll only help if you're really stumped... Be prepared for that git repo to throw errors when you run it in conky. I had to fix them on my system.
> 
> Have fun!


Would +rep if that was back up. So, a lot of thanks for those.

Once my land line internet is back up (ISPs keep pushing the date back), I will download that and give it a try.


----------



## CptAsian

neurotix said:


> Im back on the site if any of my homies here remember me  (Brass Bottom Boys is the best folding team, yarr Captain!)
> 
> Any encouragement to fold 2x 1080ti ftw3 under Linux? Whats the PPD like on them now in Linux?
> 
> RIP Team Comp





Simmons572 said:


> I remember you, long time no see!
> 
> It looks like a well overclocked 1080 Ti is putting up PPD anywhere from 1.2-1.4 mil PPD, so expect that! Linux is still a must form maximizing PPD these days. Linux+Water is golden.
> 
> We're still running the TC. We lost a lot of members with the forum migration, but we re-balanced the categories and added a bunch of big GPUs to the line-up. I am sure we could find a team that would love to have one of those 1080 Ti's


Seconding what Simmons said. BBB is inactive at the moment, but when you're interested, Still in Beta would love to have you with a 1080 Ti.


----------



## neurotix

CptAsian said:


> Seconding what Simmons said. BBB is inactive at the moment, but when you're interested, Still in Beta would love to have you with a 1080 Ti.


Thanks!

Pain is worse than usual lately, and was taking care of other stuff regarding computer parts (cleaning a keyboard).

Will definitely get folding running in the next month as well as see what this months power bill is, and let people know what I decide.


----------



## neurotix

Sorry for double posting ppl...

I got the Linux fahclient and fahcontrol installed. (Sort of need fahcontrol since I have two GPUs and I don't want to fold on my CPU.)

Everything is installed fine, however, the fahclient isn't running and so I cannot connect to it to configure it, enter my passkey, etc.

I tried just "fahclient" in the terminal but nothing. How do I start it? 

Thanks.


----------



## valvehead

neurotix said:


> Sorry for double posting ppl...
> 
> I got the Linux fahclient and fahcontrol installed. (Sort of need fahcontrol since I have two GPUs and I don't want to fold on my CPU.)
> 
> Everything is installed fine, however, the fahclient isn't running and so I cannot connect to it to configure it, enter my passkey, etc.
> 
> I tried just "fahclient" in the terminal but nothing. How do I start it?
> 
> Thanks.


 Did you change any of the default installation options (other than username, team, and passkey)?

Check to see if FAHClient is running in the background:



Code:


$ ps aux | grep -i fahclient

If it is running, stop it:



Code:


$ sudo systemctl stop FAHClient.service

If it was not running, check to see if the service is installed and enabled:



Code:


$ sudo systemctl status FAHClient.service

If you get the follwing error, then try installing again with default options:



Code:


Unit FAHClient.service could not be found.

After you have confirmed that FAHClient is stopped, edit the config file at /etc/fahclient/config.xml. Here's what mine looks like:



Code:


<config>
  <!-- Folding Core -->
  <core-priority v='low'/>

  <!-- HTTP Server -->
  <allow v='192.168.1.0/24'/>

  <!-- Network -->
  <proxy v=':8080'/>

  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
  <password v='xxxxxxx'/>

  <!-- Slot Control -->
  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
  <power v='full'/>

  <!-- User Information -->
  <passkey v='xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx'/>
  <team v='37726'/>
  <user v='username'/>

  <!-- Work Unit Control -->
  <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>

  <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
</config>

The localhost connection should be enabled by default. The "allow" key is for fahcontrol connections from other computers (change it to your own subnet if you plan to monitor/control from a different computer on your network).

If you see a "gpu" key, make sure to set its value to "true".

After saving the config file, start the service again:



Code:


sudo systemctl start FAHClient.service

It shouid be accessible in fahcontrol now.


----------



## neurotix

valvehead said:


> Did you change any of the default installation options (other than username, team, and passkey)?
> 
> Check to see if FAHClient is running in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $ ps aux | grep -i fahclient
> 
> If it is running, stop it:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $ sudo systemctl stop FAHClient.service
> 
> If it was not running, check to see if the service is installed and enabled:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $ sudo systemctl status FAHClient.service
> 
> If you get the follwing error, then try installing again with default options:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Unit FAHClient.service could not be found.
> 
> After you have confirmed that FAHClient is stopped, edit the config file at /etc/fahclient/config.xml. Here's what mine looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <config>
> <!-- Folding Core -->
> <core-priority v='low'/>
> 
> <!-- HTTP Server -->
> <allow v='192.168.1.0/24'/>
> 
> <!-- Network -->
> <proxy v=':8080'/>
> 
> <!-- Remote Command Server -->
> <password v='xxxxxxx'/>
> 
> <!-- Slot Control -->
> <pause-on-start v='true'/>
> <power v='full'/>
> 
> <!-- User Information -->
> <passkey v='xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx'/>
> <team v='37726'/>
> <user v='username'/>
> 
> <!-- Work Unit Control -->
> <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
> 
> <!-- Folding Slots -->
> <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
> <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
> </config>
> 
> The localhost connection should be enabled by default. The "allow" key is for fahcontrol connections from other computers (change it to your own subnet if you plan to monitor/control from a different computer on your network).
> 
> If you see a "gpu" key, make sure to set its value to "true".
> 
> After saving the config file, start the service again:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo systemctl start FAHClient.service
> 
> It shouid be accessible in fahcontrol now.


Hello,

Thank you very much! I wasn't aware that the client installed itself as a systemd service unit. As soon as I saw that, I was able to start the client. I also edited the config.xml (previously, I ran the service then attempted to try configuring it via fahcontrol- I got an error that no GPUs were present for my two GPU slots...). I had previously configured [email protected] around 2012 to run under Linux, but this was before the SysV Init switch.

It seems to be configured correctly and my GPU slots show up correctly in fahcontrol. It downloaded a core and work units for both GPUs. However, I now have another problem in that they never begin folding and just stall on "waiting on: fahcore run".

I am using the closed-source nvidia drivers and unwilling to change them. (I need them to support my Surround setup...) What now?

Also, if the rep system ever becomes functional again, I will most definitely rep you for providing such useful, detailed information so quickly. Thanks again.


----------



## valvehead

neurotix said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you very much! I wasn't aware that the client installed itself as a systemd service unit. As soon as I saw that, I was able to start the client. I also edited the config.xml (previously, I ran the service then attempted to try configuring it via fahcontrol- I got an error that no GPUs were present for my two GPU slots...). I had previously configured [email protected] around 2012 to run under Linux, but this was before the SysV Init switch.
> 
> It seems to be configured correctly and my GPU slots show up correctly in fahcontrol. It downloaded a core and work units for both GPUs. However, I now have another problem in that they never begin folding and just stall on "waiting on: fahcore run".
> 
> I am using the closed-source nvidia drivers and unwilling to change them. (I need them to support my Surround setup...) What now?
> 
> Also, if the rep system ever becomes functional again, I will most definitely rep you for providing such useful, detailed information so quickly. Thanks again.



The closed source driver should work fine. Did you get it directly from Nvidia's website?

Did you set the folding power to full? It's the slider at the top of fahcontrol. IIRC fahclient won't fold on GPUs unless it's set to full.


----------



## neurotix

I just noticed you named a rig Neurosis, lol.

I did not get it from Nvidia's site- it is in the repos for my distro.

The first thing I did was put the folding power to full. I did not close fahcontrol or restart fahclient though after I did. I'll try that later, and report back.


----------



## tictoc

My AMD GPUs are loving this new WU.


----------



## fragamemnon

Merry Christmas everyone!


It looks like I can't really quit OCN after all, so I decided to stop by and say hi.
As usual, I won't be folding 24/7 but here's where the old faces are. :cheers:


Anyway, how have you guys been?


----------



## Simmons572

fragamemnon said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> It looks like I can't really quit OCN after all, so I decided to stop by and say hi.
> As usual, I won't be folding 24/7 but here's where the old faces are. :cheers:
> 
> 
> Anyway, how have you guys been?



Glad to see you back mate! The lot of us are still folding strong, definitely overwhelmed with school and work right now


----------



## fragamemnon

Simmons572 said:


> Glad to see you back mate! The lot of us are still folding strong, definitely overwhelmed with school and work right now



Well, here's to a successful new year in all educational, professional and overall personal aspects :cheers: !
I intend to at least get back into our two favourite DC projects, so I'll be careful to resubscribe to any upcoming events. I see I still get FAT PM's and that's very warming on the inside!


----------



## Zantrill

I finally reached a mill points... can I gets a badge?


----------



## MrBalll

Zantrill said:


> I finally reached a mill points... can I gets a badge?


Yeah, just follow the link for it.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-...w-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s.html


----------



## neurotix

@valvehead (or anyone else)

Now that the holidays are over, I tried getting folding running on my 1080tis again. Same problem.

It downloads work units, but when it begins to run them, it just stays stuck at "Waiting On: Fahcore Run". My cards never heat up, progress bar never moves, GPUs fans don't spin up, etc.

My drivers are current (390.77), as is my distro.


----------



## Zantrill

MrBalll said:


> Yeah, just follow the link for it.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-...w-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s.html





Thank you


----------



## valvehead

neurotix said:


> @*valvehead* (or anyone else)
> 
> Now that the holidays are over, I tried getting folding running on my 1080tis again. Same problem.
> 
> It downloads work units, but when it begins to run them, it just stays stuck at "Waiting On: Fahcore Run". My cards never heat up, progress bar never moves, GPUs fans don't spin up, etc.
> 
> My drivers are current (390.77), as is my distro.


Could you post your log file and config.xml? Be sure to remove all passwords and passkeys.


----------



## neurotix

[91m17:32:04:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 0 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually[0m
17:32:04:WU01:FS01:Starting
[91m17:32:04:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 1 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually[0m



Code:


<config>
  <!-- Folding Core -->
  <checkpoint v='5'/>

  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
  <client-type v='advanced'/>

  <!-- Network -->
  <proxy v=':8080'/>

  <!-- Slot Control -->
  <power v='full'/>

  <!-- User Information -->
  <passkey v='snip'/>
  <team v='37726'/>
  <user v='bigred'/>

  <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
    <paused v='true'/>
  </slot>
  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
    <paused v='true'/>
  </slot>
</config>

The rest of the log looks totally normal to me, but if you really need to see it, I will post it.

When I googled that error I found it is a known issue going back to 2016 that was supposed to be fixed but has reappeared. Essentially, it said that it has to do with folding on multiple cards when more than one are identical. (I guess they assume most folders don't use matching cards.)

What I found didn't really offer any solutions to fix the problem and tbh I probably cannot afford the electricity cost, (electricity here is 32c/kWh) and we may already have a very high power bill from electricity use, as well as gas use for heating the house during the coldest two months of the year. (This would not be an issue and the machine could offset this by being a space heater, except it is in a finished basement that is very warm already- and the heat sensor goes off the temperature upstairs, where it is colder. This room will be 80F while folding, most likely.)

If you know of a quick, easy solution, I will keep trying but I feel I have wasted enough time on this, and there are other things I would rather do on *nix.... thanks for your help though.


----------



## valvehead

neurotix said:


> [91m17:32:04:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 0 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually[0m
> 17:32:04:WU01:FS01:Starting
> [91m17:32:04:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 1 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually[0m
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <config>
> <!-- Folding Core -->
> <checkpoint v='5'/>
> 
> <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
> <client-type v='advanced'/>
> 
> <!-- Network -->
> <proxy v=':8080'/>
> 
> <!-- Slot Control -->
> <power v='full'/>
> 
> <!-- User Information -->
> <passkey v='snip'/>
> <team v='37726'/>
> <user v='bigred'/>
> 
> <!-- Folding Slots -->
> <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
> <paused v='true'/>
> </slot>
> <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
> <paused v='true'/>
> </slot>
> </config>
> 
> The rest of the log looks totally normal to me, but if you really need to see it, I will post it.
> 
> When I googled that error I found it is a known issue going back to 2016 that was supposed to be fixed but has reappeared. Essentially, it said that it has to do with folding on multiple cards when more than one are identical. (I guess they assume most folders don't use matching cards.)
> 
> What I found didn't really offer any solutions to fix the problem and tbh I probably cannot afford the electricity cost, (electricity here is 32c/kWh) and we may already have a very high power bill from electricity use, as well as gas use for heating the house during the coldest two months of the year. (This would not be an issue and the machine could offset this by being a space heater, except it is in a finished basement that is very warm already- and the heat sensor goes off the temperature upstairs, where it is colder. This room will be 80F while folding, most likely.)
> 
> If you know of a quick, easy solution, I will keep trying but I feel I have wasted enough time on this, and there are other things I would rather do on *nix.... thanks for your help though.


I'm not certain, but it looks like OpenCL is missing from the Nvidia driver. I've never had good luck with the driver provided by distros. They seem to be either outdated or missing components.

Personally I would uninstall the distro's driver and install the most recent one directly from Nvidia. You would also need the "build-essential" and "dkms" packages from the distro. During installation the kernel module would be compiled for the kernels you currently have installed. Further upgrades to the kernel would automatically recompile the module with dkms (just make sure you enable dkms during the initial driver install process).

I seem to remember that you are using a surround setup. I'm pretty sure that the driver directly from Nvidia has this functionality. Of course using the standalone installer means that it won't be updated automatically when new versions are available. You'll have to decide if this is worth the effort to get folding up and running.


----------



## neurotix

I've recompiled/compiled software for Linux before, as well as built proprietary drivers (though AMD), as well as kernel modules, and configured xorg. (I'm not a guru or anything though, far from.)

I did this around 2010 (last time I ran Linux 24/7) when I put together a very light Debian from netinstall that implemented full disk encryption. I believe it was Debian Squeeze. I had to build the proprietary drivers to get Debian to support my GPU (and most window managers). Unlike in Ubuntu or Mint, Debian requires you to build these specifically for the system- I did all this basically to learn how and become more competent with Linux in general, and to be able to use other distros that may require it. My system is far too complex and has many more (much larger) drives now, as well as a Windows partition for gaming, so it isn't really feasible to do what I did then. At the time, I wasn't running SLI cards or Surround either. Trying to get these things working in another distro while having to compile the proprietary drivers is probably a nightmare.

I could probably do it (and yes, I understand I can uninstall my current drivers and compile/install them without reinstalling a different OS or this working distro) but it's not worth the effort. I do use Surround, but I game under Windows. I just finished my custom Surround conky + custom wallpaper so I sort of need drivers that work with Surround. I didn't just install Linux again for folding but to learn it again, there's a lot that has changed, a lot I've forgotten, and I have other uses for it such as privacy, and the fact that my machine is also a home server as well as a gaming rig (nowadays with how much I like modern games it is more a server than anything).

When I read the OpenCL thing I figured that something like it missing in the drivers is the case. I will investigate further. Maybe it is distro-specific or maybe 1080ti specific or just a screwed up conf file (or equivalent).

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Zantrill

4 days, non continuous, and got another mil


----------



## Zantrill

I'm sure that's not really impressive.. but for me, it amazed me what an rx 580 upgrade did.


----------



## tictoc

Nice. :thumb:


The millions come pretty quick on new gear. What is the ppd like on the 580?


----------



## Zantrill

I dont know how to answer that as I'm still a nub at this. What I see is it changes all the time without notice. On the CPU side and GPU side. The GPU finishes quicker and always brings a new ppd. I apologize for my ignorance.


----------



## CptAsian

Zantrill said:


> I dont know how to answer that as I'm still a nub at this. What I see is it changes all the time without notice. On the CPU side and GPU side. The GPU finishes quicker and always brings a new ppd. I apologize for my ignorance.


No worries, everybody has to start somewhere.

Your PPD will vary depending on what work unit you have (which is pretty much random), but for each piece of hardware, it should be within a range of 80K or so PPD with a midrange card.


----------



## mmonnin

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=625223

Are any of those days continuous folding. Like maybe the 30th or 1st?


----------



## Zantrill

mmonnin said:


> https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=625223
> 
> Are any of those days continuous folding. Like maybe the 30th or 1st?



No. I give it breaks for a few hours now and then and it never runs when I leave the house. It just runs too hot and I dont have a good air flow solution yet. I leave the side panel off and have a box fan blowing in it while the ac is always on to keep room super cool.


----------



## mmonnin

Zantrill said:


> No. I give it breaks for a few hours now and then and it never runs when I leave the house. It just runs too hot and I dont have a good air flow solution yet. I leave the side panel off and have a box fan blowing in it while the ac is always on to keep room super cool.


FAH Control should mention Points Per day. Or if you have the project # and a time per frame it can be calculated.


----------



## mbmumford

Zantrill said:


> No. I give it breaks for a few hours now and then and it never runs when I leave the house. It just runs too hot and I dont have a good air flow solution yet. I leave the side panel off and have a box fan blowing in it while the ac is always on to keep room super cool.


How hot does your RX580 get?


----------



## Zantrill

It stays between 68 and 70. I'm just worried that those sustained temps for hours on end, even days will degrade or kill the gpu. Then again, maybe I'm just being paranoid?


----------



## mbmumford

Zantrill said:


> It stays between 68 and 70. I'm just worried that those sustained temps for hours on end, even days will degrade or kill the gpu. Then again, maybe I'm just being paranoid?


My 1080 runs at 70°C 24/7 without issue (used to be 80°C or more). I'm sure something similar can be said for anyone here who is not watercooled. 

You are correct though that higher temps are detrimental to the longevity of electronics, so to each their own. 

I bought my 1080 & 1050ti solely for folding, so I will squeeze every PPD out of them that I can.


----------



## ikem

nvm got it.


----------



## Simmons572

Zantrill said:


> It stays between 68 and 70. I'm just worried that those sustained temps for hours on end, even days will degrade or kill the gpu. Then again, maybe I'm just being paranoid?





mbmumford said:


> My 1080 runs at 70°C 24/7 without issue (used to be 80°C or more). I'm sure something similar can be said for anyone here who is not watercooled.
> 
> You are correct though that higher temps are detrimental to the longevity of electronics, so to each their own.
> 
> I bought my 1080 & 1050ti solely for folding, so I will squeeze every PPD out of them that I can.


To piggyback on what mb has said, 68-70 is not that big of a deal. With modern cards, your OC is more limited at those temps, but you really won't see GPU degradation until you see sustained temps in the upper 90s.


----------



## Zantrill

Ok... one last question.


My PSU only has a 6pin pcie cable. I got molex to 8 pin pcie adaptor and after a day or 2, the wires melted. Now I have a 6 pin to 8 pin. So far so good. Is it safe to use the 6 pin to 8 pin adapter if wanting to fold full time? Could it also burn up while I'm away at work?


----------



## MrBalll

I would say no. I'm no PSU expert, but think of it as rolling around on a spare tire...
It may destroy your PSU or video card. More than likely it will just shut off the PC, but not worth a risk.

I'd say go for it for a little while but definitely get a new PSU. You could even get a cheap PSU and short the 24 pin and use it strictly for your GPU.


----------



## Zantrill

I figured. I'll just have to get another PSU.


----------



## Zantrill

....also... I just hit 3 mill


----------



## Simmons572

Keep up the great work bud. :thumb:


----------



## ikem

got my 1060 up and running. Folding at a interesting 2156. It boosted to 2162 for a while and failed. Lowered it so it is locked in at 2156.  saw 486ppd.


----------



## Zantrill

I guess I dont understand the ppd. Right now it says 17,521 ppd. But, the last 2 mill points came in 8 days.. so 250,000 ppd average. What am I missing here?


----------



## fragamemnon

Zantrill said:


> I guess I dont understand the ppd. Right now it says 17,521 ppd. But, the last 2 mill points came in 8 days.. so 250,000 ppd average. What am I missing here?



That could be related to a driver crash, or the client falling back to a checkpoint for some reason.


----------



## Zantrill

fragamemnon said:


> That could be related to a driver crash, or the client falling back to a checkpoint for some reason.



Huh?


I have no clue what you talking about. I'm not complaining... these numbers look like they're better than I deserve. Where did you get a crash from?


----------



## mmonnin

Zantrill said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> I have no clue what you talking about. I'm not complaining... these numbers look like they're better than I deserve. Where did you get a crash from?


Because your PPD is much lower than expected. Check your GPU clocks with GPU-Z.


----------



## Zantrill

Seriously?  What's the average ppd everyone else is doing?


----------



## mmonnin

Like 2 threads down
https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-...me-team/475163-gpu-projects-ppd-database.html


----------



## fragamemnon

It varies between configurations, however an output of 17.5K PPD is definitely out of line.


----------



## Zantrill

The chart says 344k ppd for my card. I'm getting average 250k ppd. But, I dont let it run 24 hours a day.


17.5k ppd is what the web control says and it doesn't stay the same.... yet isn't the truth. The 250k average is the truth.


----------



## Zantrill

Speaking of crashes... if I run the ac cold and a box fan facing the case, I do see extreme drops in temps that make me worry about crashes. However, for a change, Its 43 degrees outside and I have my front door open and the box fan blowing on it. You can see the difference.


----------



## ikem

Zantrill said:


> Speaking of crashes... if I run the ac cold and a box fan facing the case, I do see extreme drops in temps that make me worry about crashes. However, for a change, Its 43 degrees outside and I have my front door open and the box fan blowing on it. You can see the difference.


btw i wouldn't fold on your CPU. it could be stealing some points from your 580. Really not worth it. 

my GPUs have always had a little tick of downtime everynow and then. The temp will drop. Your main temp ripple is only like 2-3C so i would not be worried.


----------



## Zantrill

ikem said:


> btw i wouldn't fold on your CPU. it could be stealing some points from your 580. Really not worth it.
> 
> my GPUs have always had a little tick of downtime everynow and then. The temp will drop. Your main temp ripple is only like 2-3C so i would not be worried.



Ok cool. However, when I paused the cpu, web control said it would finish in 4 hours and 41 minutes. that was 2 hours ago and it still says 4 hours and 41 minutes even though the gpu is still going.


----------



## mmonnin

Stop using web control. Use FAH Control


----------



## Zantrill

mmonnin said:


> Stop using web control. Use FAH Control



Ohhhh... lol. See... no one told me that... Thank you. My ppd is 393,700


----------



## Simmons572

Zantrill said:


> Ohhhh... lol. See... no one told me that... Thank you. My ppd is 393,700


Right click the CPU slot and set it to finish. Once it finishes, manually set that slot to paused. 

That should free up resources for the GPU.


----------



## mmonnin

These p14167 WUs have been great on my 980Ti. 875k vs normal 650-700k.


----------



## squads

Can anyone recommend the best AMD driver stack to use for folding on Ubuntu?


----------



## tictoc

squads said:


> Can anyone recommend the best AMD driver stack to use for folding on Ubuntu?


That depends on what AMD GPU you are using. Hawaii GPUs and newer can use the the amdgpu kernel driver plus the OpenCL portion of the AMDGPU-Pro driver. Alternatively, you should be able to use the RoCM 2.0 stack, but I have not tested this yet because it is currently a bit of a mess to install on unsupported distros. If you are on a Tahiti or older GPU, you are going to have to use the old Catalyst driver.


----------



## squads

Thanks for the reply. Its an RX570, so the AMDGPU-Pro option sounds good. I think I tried the RoCM stack a year or so ago and had a hell of a time trying to get that to work properly.

How can you install just the OpenCL of the Pro driver?


----------



## tictoc

squads said:


> Thanks for the reply. Its an RX570, so the AMDGPU-Pro option sounds good. I think I tried the RoCM stack a year or so ago and had a hell of a time trying to get that to work properly.
> 
> How can you install just the OpenCL of the Pro driver?


Download the driver from the AMD site and then do:


Code:


amdgpu-install --opencl=legacy

That should grab the open stack plus the closed OpenCL portion.

https://amdgpu-install.readthedocs.io/en/latest/install-overview.html


----------



## squads

Ok great thanks for the advice!


----------



## NBrock

What drivers are you Pascal folders using and seeing the best PPD on? I feel like lately in the newer drivers I have been seeing less PPD. I know a good bit of it is these crap WUs that don't reward as much.

Also my overall PPD is going to be a good bit lower... sold on of the Titan Xps. I couldn't resist, I got an amazing offer for it and the waterblock (got to keep the air-cooler and box for display lol)


----------



## technodanvan

I recently decided to pick up folding again after just missing the Foldathon this month. Running a Radeon VII and a 5775C at stock settings to see how they perform together. I work on this computer daily so I'm probably never going to try overclocking any of this, though underclocking the card may be an option at some point. If it operates well for the next day or two I can see letting the system run unattended while I'm out of town next week.

I doubt this'll really be a full 24/7 situation for me since I really do use this computer daily (when not traveling, at least) but I'd like to get back into it at some point, even if only a little.

Question:

I saw a post earlier that recommended someone not run their i7 with a 580, as it might decrease the overall performance of the system. I'm curious if this is generally a global recommendation for FAH at this point, or if it was just for that particular system?


----------



## Zantrill

*g*

@Serious_Don


What you think?


----------



## mbmumford

technodanvan said:


> Question:
> 
> I saw a post earlier that recommended someone not run their i7 with a 580, as it might decrease the overall performance of the system. I'm curious if this is generally a global recommendation for FAH at this point, or if it was just for that particular system?


When folding you require 1 thread for each GPU, and at minimum 1 thread for the OS. The remaining CPU threads can be used for folding, however, due to the Quick Return Bonus they don’t compare in the least to even semi-modern GPUs. 

I’m my personal opinion, don’t both folding on CPU, and fold exclusively on GPU. This is not a hard rule, just a suggestion.


----------



## CptAsian

technodanvan said:


> I recently decided to pick up folding again after just missing the Foldathon this month. Running a Radeon VII and a 5775C at stock settings to see how they perform together. I work on this computer daily so I'm probably never going to try overclocking any of this, though underclocking the card may be an option at some point. If it operates well for the next day or two I can see letting the system run unattended while I'm out of town next week.
> 
> I doubt this'll really be a full 24/7 situation for me since I really do use this computer daily (when not traveling, at least) but I'd like to get back into it at some point, even if only a little.
> 
> Question:
> 
> I saw a post earlier that recommended someone not run their i7 with a 580, as it might decrease the overall performance of the system. I'm curious if this is generally a global recommendation for FAH at this point, or if it was just for that particular system?



That recommendation comes from the fact that GPU folding requires one CPU core per GPU, so CPU folding would, in theory, very slightly detract from GPU performance. I haven't come across any hard evidence of this (but that certainly doesn't mean that none exists). I think the difference would be negligible, and typically that recommendation really only applies when folding in the team competition, in which case we're trying to squeeze out as much performance from one GPU as possible.


----------



## technodanvan

Thanks gents. Since this computer sees other uses anyway I'll just set it to finish the current CPU task and let it be.


----------



## tictoc

Testing a Radeon VII. Just running a few tests, and playing with clocks right now. All testing is in Arch Linux, kernel 4.20, with the latest amdgpu driver.
Power limit and fan speed on the Radeon VII were raised to ensure that it was running at max boost clocks and not throttling. Vega is under water, and running at my max 24/7 stable OC. 

FAHBench comparison running a p14152 WU against an OC'd Vega 64. p14152 is the highest ppd and the most taxing WU on AMD cards.

Vega 64 at 1738/1025 PowerLimit 264 watts
Final score: 30.4806
Scaled score: 233.9432 (152515 atoms)

Radeon VII 1914/1201 PowerLimit 300 watts
Final score: 37.0008
Scaled score: 283.9871 (152515 atoms)



Actual folding performance on the same WU (p14152)

Vega 64 at 1738/1025 PowerLimit 264 watts
p14152 | TPF: 1:12 | PPD: 1,252,261

Radeon VII 1914/1201 PowerLimit 300 watts
p14152 | TPF: 1:00 | PPD: 1,646,140

Raw performance of the Radeon VII at these clocks, on this work load, is roughly +21%, and once QRB is factored in it is roughly +31%, compared to an OC'd Vega 64.

I am pretty sure that I can squeeze quite a bit more out of the VII, but first I'll have to get it under water. :Snorkle:


----------



## technodanvan

tictoc said:


> Actual folding performance on the same WU (p14152)
> 
> Vega 64 at 1738/1025 PowerLimit 264 watts
> p14152 | TPF: 1:12 | PPD: 1,252,261
> 
> Radeon VII 1914/1201 PowerLimit 300 watts
> p14152 | TPF: 1:00 | PPD: 1,646,140


To be clear, this is the PPD you're getting on a specific work unit that is seemingly favorable for at least the Radeon VII? What are you getting as a daily average overall? Right now with a stock Radeon VII and stock 5775C I'm seeing something just under 1M PPD overall. The CPU is not running its own work unit, I mention it is stock simply because I don't know if that would affect the efficiency of the GPU.

This is COMPLETELY stock fan speeds, power profiles, etc, etc. I'm not home right now, but it is running in a non-heated room that drops to around 60F overnight and maybe rises to mid-60s during the day. The side of the case is off, so it should have reasonably good airflow. Newest drivers and firmware as of last Saturday.

Just curious as this seems a little low to me.


----------



## tictoc

technodanvan said:


> To be clear, this is the PPD you're getting on a specific work unit that is seemingly favorable for at least the Radeon VII? What are you getting as a daily average overall? Right now with a stock Radeon VII and stock 5775C I'm seeing something just under 1M PPD overall. The CPU is not running its own work unit, I mention it is stock simply because I don't know if that would affect the efficiency of the GPU.
> 
> This is COMPLETELY stock fan speeds, power profiles, etc, etc. I'm not home right now, but it is running in a non-heated room that drops to around 60F overnight and maybe rises to mid-60s during the day. The side of the case is off, so it should have reasonably good airflow. Newest drivers and firmware as of last Saturday.
> 
> Just curious as this seems a little low to me.



That WU is the highest producing WU on every AMD GPU I've ran it on. Fury X, RX 480, Vega 64, and the Radeon VII.

I only ran [email protected] on the VII for one full day, and then did some misc testing here and there. The distribution of WUs will definitely affect PPD, since there is a wide variance in PPD on AMD GPUs. I didn't get any of the really low ppd tasks while I was testing, so tough to say how it performs on the WUs that my Vega 64 and Fury X choke on. The numbers that I posted from FAHBench seem to be pretty much in line with actual performance. On average from the 13 WUs I ran the VII was anywhere from 13% to 30% better than my OC'd Vega 64.

Running at 1915 core is only a 6% OC over what my VII was boosting to out of the box, so not that much faster than just running stock. My Vega 64 is OC'd higher than the VII, so, stock to stock, the difference is probably a bit more than my comparison. For reference my Vega 64 averaged 932k PPD running 24/7 in January. I would expect the VII would probably be in the 1.1 to 1.3 million PPD range running 24/7.


----------



## Simmons572

technodanvan said:


> To be clear, this is the PPD you're getting on a specific work unit that is seemingly favorable for at least the Radeon VII? What are you getting as a daily average overall? Right now with a stock Radeon VII and stock 5775C I'm seeing something just under 1M PPD overall. The CPU is not running its own work unit, I mention it is stock simply because I don't know if that would affect the efficiency of the GPU.
> 
> This is COMPLETELY stock fan speeds, power profiles, etc, etc. I'm not home right now, but it is running in a non-heated room that drops to around 60F overnight and maybe rises to mid-60s during the day. The side of the case is off, so it should have reasonably good airflow. Newest drivers and firmware as of last Saturday.
> 
> Just curious as this seems a little low to me.





tictoc said:


> That WU is the highest producing WU on every AMD GPU I've ran it on. Fury X, RX 480, Vega 64, and the Radeon VII.
> 
> I only ran [email protected] on the VII for one full day, and then did some misc testing here and there. The distribution of WUs will definitely affect PPD, since there is a wide variance in PPD on AMD GPUs. I didn't get any of the really low ppd tasks while I was testing, so tough to say how it performs on the WUs that my Vega 64 and Fury X choke on. The numbers that I posted from FAHBench seem to be pretty much in line with actual performance. On average from the 13 WUs I ran the VII was anywhere from 13% to 30% better than my OC'd Vega 64.
> 
> Running at 1915 core is only a 6% OC over what my VII was boosting to out of the box, so not that much faster than just running stock. My Vega 64 is OC'd higher than the VII, so, stock to stock, the difference is probably a bit more than my comparison. For reference my Vega 64 averaged 932k PPD running 24/7 in January. I would expect the VII would probably be in the 1.1 to 1.3 million PPD range running 24/7.



To build on that, if you would like to see a good estimation of the variance of the different P#'s output, I would recommend checking out the Project # tab of the PPD Database. That P14512 WU seems to have a lot more output then the majority of the WU's in that database.


----------



## tictoc

What's funny about that WU, is that on NVIDIA, I think it is just an average run-of-the-mill WU.


----------



## mmonnin

I've never actually received one...


----------



## technodanvan

Interesting, thanks guys! I'm out of town this week, so I just let it run while I'm gone. I periodically check in at the EOC website to verify it's still operating. Looks like 1M PPD is holding pretty steady for now. Glad to see she's not running into any problems, at least!

Some weekend I'll have to see about playing around a little. Maybe just to undervolt, but we'll see. What software is best suited for that?


----------



## squads

Simmons572 said:


> To build on that, if you would like to see a good estimation of the variance of the different P#'s output, I would recommend checking out the Project # tab of the PPD Database. That P14512 WU seems to have a lot more output then the majority of the WU's in that database.


14152 is definitely well above average for Vega. 14167 is far and away the best I have seen...there were about four days straight I receive those and averaged 1.1-1.2M ppd on a Vega 56. Attached are the results (there is not much in the database currently for Vega) I have recently for that card and as you can see ppd is HIGHLY variable. The lower performing WU's consume far less power generally, so they must be bottlenecked by some portion of the GCN architecture.


----------



## technodanvan

To add to this - I happened to look today and saw I received a 14152 project, estimated PPD rises to somewhere around 1.5-1.55M on this one for me.

Edit: What do you use to see your history like that? I don't see it as part of the advanced client?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

technodanvan said:


> To add to this - I happened to look today and saw I received a 14152 project, estimated PPD rises to somewhere around 1.5-1.55M on this one for me.
> 
> Edit: What do you use to see your history like that? I don't see it as part of the advanced client?


That screenshot is of some software called HFM; it tracks multiple clients, keeps a log of completed work, and other features. 

https://github.com/harlam357/hfm-net


----------



## stickg1

My RX 580 even seems to favor the 14167's and 14152's. Speaking of HFM.net, I can't get mine working. Is there a specific version of FAH or HFM.net I need to be running?


----------



## squads

the GitHub version is out of date and did not work for me either. The updated versions are posted on a Google groups page now:

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/hfm-net


----------



## Cerberus

anyone have issues installing amd drivers in 18.04? cannot get them installed correctly for this fury x


----------



## Simmons572

Cerberus said:


> anyone have issues installing amd drivers in 18.04? cannot get them installed correctly for this fury x


Just to clarify, IIRC, he is trying to install these drivers in Linux.. Ubuntu, I believe.


----------



## Cerberus

With Tictoc's advice, and help I think I've finally figured it out.. now I just have to figure out why FAHClient wont load its own config.xml file.. probably permission issues somewhere...


Once I've figured this out, Ill defiantly be making a guide on how to do this (headless)


----------



## tictoc

I thought that Ubuntu ran [email protected] as an unprivileged user, but I don't remember for sure. Can you navigate to your [email protected] data folder and post the output of 



Code:


ls -l

That will list the files/directories in the folder with the permission, owner, and group details.


----------



## tictoc

I noticed that a core_22 WU was just released to beta, so I figured I'd try and pick one up. There is little to no info in the [email protected] forum regarding AMD performance, so I usually try to report a bit on how AMD GPUs are performing.

The first core_22 WU that has been released for beta testing is p11733. Hopefully it sees some optimizations before it gets pushed to stable. 

Running on a Vega 64, GPU load bounces between 62 and 84%, power usage is also down by about 30%, but that just coincidences with what appears to be poor utilization/optimization for GCN. Current TPF is at 2:04 and ppd is 314k.  

A few of the other new units also have poor performance on AMD GPUs (although no where near as poor as 11733). p14163-p14166 are only in the 550-600k ppd range. The only bright spot has been p14167, but those seem to be fairly rare, at least on my systems. 

If we calculate performance based on ppd, than the WUs that have been released over the last month have effectively reduced AMD performance by about 20-25% overall.


----------



## valvehead

tictoc said:


> I noticed that a core_22 WU was just released to beta, so I figured I'd try and pick one up. There is little to no info in the [email protected] forum regarding AMD performance, so I usually try to report a bit on how AMD GPUs are performing.
> 
> The first core_22 WU that has been released for beta testing is p11733. Hopefully it sees some optimizations before it gets pushed to stable.
> 
> Running on a Vega 64, GPU load bounces between 62 and 84%, power usage is also down by about 30%, but that just coincidences with what appears to be poor utilization/optimization for GCN. Current TPF is at 2:04 and ppd is 314k.
> 
> A few of the other new units also have poor performance on AMD GPUs (although no where near as poor as 11733). p14163-p14166 are only in the 550-600k ppd range. The only bright spot has been p14167, but those seem to be fairly rare, at least on my systems.
> 
> If we calculate performance based on ppd, than the WUs that have been released over the last month have effectively reduced AMD performance by about 20-25% overall.



It appears that P11733 does the opposite on Nvidia cards. One of my Titan Xp cards is getting pegged at the 300 W max limit so I can't even clock it much higher than 1961 MHz. Maybe it's possible to undervolt in Linux, but I haven't tried yet. PPD is currently around 1.9M with TPF at 37s.

On the other hand P14124 is awful for Nvidia. PPD is down around 1.2M, and it takes about 4 hours to complete!


----------



## squads

Yeah most of the new work units are doing poorly on my Vega (14152 and 14167 being the exceptions) and giving a little bit of boost on my Nvidia cards. If you want to fold efficiently, things are really pushing to the green side


----------



## Cerberus

got the 1080's up in the rack, finally.


----------



## Cerberus

finally up and running (fury x is not LAN)


----------



## mbmumford

Cerberus said:


> got the 1080's up in the rack, finally.


I think I see some dust hiding in the far corner of the case.


----------



## Cerberus

ain't no time for wiping dust off when there is WU's to be folded


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah, that system came up and Cerberus zoomed right past me.


----------



## neurotix

Hi again.

Someone was helping me out with trying to get my 1080ti's folding under Linux (Ubuntu based and very current.)

This is like the 5th time since I installed this distro in October that I've tried, and failed, to get this crap working (substitute 'crap' for harsher language if you wish.... I'm pretty unhappy.)

I put a lot of time and energy in setting this distro up the way I want it, stripping it down, configuring it as a home server and so on and I would highly prefer not to switch and have to redo a lot of it.

Anyway, the problem is that my drivers are installed, [email protected] is installed as well as fahcontrol and the cards simply hang after downloading a WU, with a status "Waiting On: Fahcore Run", and they never begin folding the units. They retry starting the WU every minute and nothing happens. Additionally, it seems that OpenCL is not installed even though the "nvidia-compute" package (or whatever) is. I even found another thread on the net that listed packages to install such as libnvidia-opencl or something like that and the "Crap" still doesn't just work. I do have Windows and could fold my GPUs on that but I despise Windows and greatly prefer things like better fan control (making my system less dusty), no random disk access for no reason, NSA spying etc.

So. Someone please help  

I am not cropping this image because I'm in a damn bad mood but this is OCN and people have good monitors. Sorry.

As you can see it says I do not have OpenCL and I have no idea why nvidia's crap drivers won't install it on my distro and have downloaded numerous packages, reinstalled drivers, upgraded to newer kernels, totally uninstalled drivers and reinstalled from a root shell from the recovery menu with networking (on boot) etc.

Please help. I'm desperate. Sorry for the tone of this but I've spent yet another 8 hours trying to solve this crap. Stuff like this is why Linux will never replace Windows. I am not exactly a beginner *nix user either though I am no guru and not a programmer but this seems beyond me to solve and doesn't make sense.


----------



## mmonnin

neurotix said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Someone was helping me out with trying to get my 1080ti's folding under Linux (Ubuntu based and very current.)
> 
> This is like the 5th time since I installed this distro in October that I've tried, and failed, to get this crap working (substitute 'crap' for harsher language if you wish.... I'm pretty unhappy.)
> 
> I put a lot of time and energy in setting this distro up the way I want it, stripping it down, configuring it as a home server and so on and I would highly prefer not to switch and have to redo a lot of it.
> 
> Anyway, the problem is that my drivers are installed, [email protected] is installed as well as fahcontrol and the cards simply hang after downloading a WU, with a status "Waiting On: Fahcore Run", and they never begin folding the units. They retry starting the WU every minute and nothing happens. Additionally, it seems that OpenCL is not installed even though the "nvidia-compute" package (or whatever) is. I even found another thread on the net that listed packages to install such as libnvidia-opencl or something like that and the "Crap" still doesn't just work. I do have Windows and could fold my GPUs on that but I despise Windows and greatly prefer things like better fan control (making my system less dusty), no random disk access for no reason, NSA spying etc.
> 
> So. Someone please help
> 
> I am not cropping this image because I'm in a damn bad mood but this is OCN and people have good monitors. Sorry.
> 
> As you can see it says I do not have OpenCL and I have no idea why nvidia's crap drivers won't install it on my distro and have downloaded numerous packages, reinstalled drivers, upgraded to newer kernels, totally uninstalled drivers and reinstalled from a root shell from the recovery menu with networking (on boot) etc.
> 
> Please help. I'm desperate. Sorry for the tone of this but I've spent yet another 8 hours trying to solve this crap. Stuff like this is why Linux will never replace Windows. I am not exactly a beginner *nix user either though I am no guru and not a programmer but this seems beyond me to solve and doesn't make sense.


How did you install the drivers? Via a ppa? An nvidia download? If anything in 18.04 I miss the CUDA package and only OpenCL is installed.

What does clinfo return in terminal?

libOpenCL.so should be in this package:



Code:


sudo apt install ocl-icd-opencl-dev

I'm assuming of course the PC was restarted after any driver install.


----------



## neurotix

mmonnin, thank you!

but I literally just did the same thing on my own and rebooted and it finally works! LOL

sudo apt install ocl-icd-opencl-dev

https://askubuntu.com/questions/796770/how-to-install-libopencl-so-on-ubuntu

It's up and running.... now to tweak and overclock! As soon as X started I heard loud coil whine coming from both my cards... excellent!

So odd, the other guy here who helped was pretty knowledgeable but never recommended this, but a full distro reinstall to another distro. Incidentally, in all my Googling on the "Waiting On: Fahcore Run" error, this solution was never once offered. 

What a weird coincidence that I did exactly what you said right before I saw your reply... and of course I reboot after every driver reinstall, I've used Linux off and on since 2003 (Knoppix).

Thanks anyway. Good to see an old Brass Bottom Boys folder still doing it. That's encouraging.


----------



## mmonnin

neurotix said:


> mmonnin, thank you!
> 
> but I literally just did the same thing on my own and rebooted and it finally works! LOL
> 
> sudo apt install ocl-icd-opencl-dev
> 
> https://askubuntu.com/questions/796770/how-to-install-libopencl-so-on-ubuntu
> 
> It's up and running.... now to tweak and overclock! As soon as X started I heard loud coil whine coming from both my cards... excellent!
> 
> So odd, the other guy here who helped was pretty knowledgeable but never recommended this, but a full distro reinstall to another distro. Incidentally, in all my Googling on the "Waiting On: Fahcore Run" error, this solution was never once offered.
> 
> What a weird coincidence that I did exactly what you said right before I saw your reply... and of course I reboot after every driver reinstall, I've used Linux off and on since 2003 (Knoppix).
> 
> Thanks anyway. Good to see an old Brass Bottom Boys folder still doing it. That's encouraging.


Yeah thats the link I went to. The link was already purple from going to it before. Glad its working for you now. Those Ti's should put up some big numbers.


----------



## neurotix

All's well, except how do I get coolbits to work on my 2nd card with Surround enabled?

Guessing it has to do with xorg.conf. I messed with it a bit having the Nvidia X Server Settings generate a new one, and ended up with a single display working and coolbits on for both cards (obviously with all my work on my desktop theme/conky, Surround is a must), but then changed it back to Surround and now coolbits only works on my 1st card (for OC/fan control). I can OC and control fan speeds through X Server Settings on the top one but its not unlocked on the bottom one, except for when I managed to get it working but video would only output to a single monitor.

So I can OC my top card but not the bottom one currently.

I tried used a flatpak app I found called GreenWithEnvy that is supposed to allow easier overclocking of cards (tbh its fine for my top one through Nvidia X Server Settings) but the app doesn't work either, I'm guessing it's my 2nd card, it just tells me coolbits isn't on when it is and the entire program is blank where tons of info is supposed to be on the GPU, as well as OC and fan options.

*EDIT: I'm an idiot. Anyway I got it working when I finally found a thread elsewhere that used nvidia-xconfig to enable coolbits on two "displays" instead of one, which appeared to add a second display (that is probably unused) into xorg.conf for the second card. Jesus Christ. lol*


----------



## mmonnin

neurotix said:


> All's well, except how do I get coolbits to work on my 2nd card with Surround enabled?
> 
> Guessing it has to do with xorg.conf. I messed with it a bit having the Nvidia X Server Settings generate a new one, and ended up with a single display working and coolbits on for both cards (obviously with all my work on my desktop theme/conky, Surround is a must), but then changed it back to Surround and now coolbits only works on my 1st card (for OC/fan control). I can OC and control fan speeds through X Server Settings on the top one but its not unlocked on the bottom one, except for when I managed to get it working but video would only output to a single monitor.
> 
> So I can OC my top card but not the bottom one currently.
> 
> I tried used a flatpak app I found called GreenWithEnvy that is supposed to allow easier overclocking of cards (tbh its fine for my top one through Nvidia X Server Settings) but the app doesn't work either, I'm guessing it's my 2nd card, it just tells me coolbits isn't on when it is and the entire program is blank where tons of info is supposed to be on the GPU, as well as OC and fan options.
> 
> *EDIT: I'm an idiot. Anyway I got it working when I finally found a thread elsewhere that used nvidia-xconfig to enable coolbits on two "displays" instead of one, which appeared to add a second display (that is probably unused) into xorg.conf for the second card. Jesus Christ. lol*


There are some FAH Guides in the sub forum that go over that. I done the setting up a 2nd display before with mawell cards but haven't had to with 18.04/Pascal. Both Pascal GPUs just worked with coolbits 28.


----------



## neurotix

=S ...I didn't back up my xorg.conf (like a moron) before I changed it. Though, when I remade it through nvidia-xconfig, it said it made a backup and printed the directory but I didn't write it down (any clue where it might be?)

It works fine the way it is, and I can OC and control fans on both cards, but I've noticed a few small problems like it always forget the placement of windows (especially Firefox) and opening them on my left monitor instead of the center one. Maybe I just need to check and make sure the center one is marked as the "active" display in X Server Settings.

Getting used to using Linux as a daily driver after not using it since 2011 has been difficult but I've mostly adjusted- ironically, I stopped using it TO BE ABLE TO FOLD as you could not fold on GPUs in Linux at the time, and I had Radeons. There's a lot of changes in directories, stuff like samba, and of course systemd vs SysV Init. 

Anyway, one more question, I notice that fahcore 21 is still using one full thread per card while folding. I am wondering if a higher CPU OC = slightly more points, or just more heat. For a while in the 290X days, having a higher clocked CPU equated to more PPD from the cards. If not I will leave my i7 at stock to reduce heat in the case and allow the cards to run slightly cooler as I am not on water. So far, things have been fine but certain work units are bringing my top 1080ti as high as 77C overclocked and I'm just a little concerned for the card. It depends on the unit though as right now, on 14166 units my top card is at 65C and bottom at 59C which is totally fine. The heat in the room is actually a good thing as I'm in a finished basement and pretty far north and it's been freezing down here all winter, so having it dump heat in the area is a positive.

I lied, I have a second question- I heard about core 22 units? How do I get them? I've only seen core 21 units so far though it may have done others overnight when I was asleep.

Sorry I'm so wordy and for so many questions- repped.


----------



## mmonnin

neurotix said:


> =S ...I didn't back up my xorg.conf (like a moron) before I changed it. Though, when I remade it through nvidia-xconfig, it said it made a backup and printed the directory but I didn't write it down (any clue where it might be?)
> 
> It works fine the way it is, and I can OC and control fans on both cards, but I've noticed a few small problems like it always forget the placement of windows (especially Firefox) and opening them on my left monitor instead of the center one. Maybe I just need to check and make sure the center one is marked as the "active" display in X Server Settings.
> 
> Getting used to using Linux as a daily driver after not using it since 2011 has been difficult but I've mostly adjusted- ironically, I stopped using it TO BE ABLE TO FOLD as you could not fold on GPUs in Linux at the time, and I had Radeons. There's a lot of changes in directories, stuff like samba, and of course systemd vs SysV Init.
> 
> Anyway, one more question, I notice that fahcore 21 is still using one full thread per card while folding. I am wondering if a higher CPU OC = slightly more points, or just more heat. For a while in the 290X days, having a higher clocked CPU equated to more PPD from the cards. If not I will leave my i7 at stock to reduce heat in the case and allow the cards to run slightly cooler as I am not on water. So far, things have been fine but certain work units are bringing my top 1080ti as high as 77C overclocked and I'm just a little concerned for the card. It depends on the unit though as right now, on 14166 units my top card is at 65C and bottom at 59C which is totally fine. The heat in the room is actually a good thing as I'm in a finished basement and pretty far north and it's been freezing down here all winter, so having it dump heat in the area is a positive.
> 
> I lied, I have a second question- I heard about core 22 units? How do I get them? I've only seen core 21 units so far though it may have done others overnight when I was asleep.
> 
> Sorry I'm so wordy and for so many questions- repped.


I don't know if CPU OCing will do much. NV OpenCL implementation is basically just a spin cycle using 1 CPU core waiting for instructions. It's not really doing much.

See this post and some others above it for Core22 WUs. They are beta but have been stable so far. And they'll heat up a GPU more than Core21.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/27913964-post2228.html

Heating a house in the winter time is nice with Folding/BOINC.


----------



## neurotix

mmonnin said:


> I don't know if CPU OCing will do much. NV OpenCL implementation is basically just a spin cycle using 1 CPU core waiting for instructions. It's not really doing much.
> 
> See this post and some others above it for Core22 WUs. They are beta but have been stable so far. And they'll heat up a GPU more than Core21.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/27913964-post2228.html
> 
> Heating a house in the winter time is nice with Folding/BOINC.



Thanks. I was just wondering as the fact that two threads at the same time are 100% loaded was very similar to how it was with AMD back then. I suppose I will simply test stock vs OC with my cards at the same clocks, on the same work units, and see if there's an increase or not.

So I can grab core 22 units with client-type=beta then? Cool. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## technodanvan

I'm looking to drop in a couple of cards into my server to run 24/7, but of course I can't just purchase a couple 2080ti's so I'm looking for a little advice.

From a value proposition I think the 980ti is pretty good, I've seen them go for as low as $150 or so on eBay if you don't care too much about the specific model. This would go in a Rosewill 4u server case though, and ideally I'd like to keep it closed and have up to three cards running at once. I suppose I could downclock them a bit for 24/7 usage?

Would running a couple used 1070s/1070ti's be a bit safer? I doubt there are many used 1660ti's out there yet, but this is the performance level I'd like to shoot for if possible. Anything less doesn't seem worthwhile to have multiple cards, anything more gets expensive very quickly. 

If someone on OCN was selling a pair of 'whatever' with waterblocks I could maybe get talked into going that route as well, if the price was right.

Thoughts?


----------



## mmonnin

Keep in mind power usage. As you keep adding production, the power bill goes up and ya end up paying for a new card each month in electricity. I upgraded my 980Ti card I use in TC to a 1080. Production went up while power usage went down. I run only Pascal cards and a single RX 580 on BOINC. A 1070 is about the same production as a 980Ti as a reference.


----------



## technodanvan

mmonnin said:


> Keep in mind power usage. As you keep adding production, the power bill goes up and ya end up paying for a new card each month in electricity. I upgraded my 980Ti card I use in TC to a 1080. Production went up while power usage went down. I run only Pascal cards and a single RX 580 on BOINC. A 1070 is about the same production as a 980Ti as a reference.


While power usage is certainly a concern to an extent, I'll still only have around three cards running at any given time. I can absorb that! I'm more concerned about the heat output, though I suppose that's more or less analogous. So perhaps the 1070 should be what I watch for, could even wait a bit to see if Navi could drive the prices down a hair. I'm in no particular hurry, everything going in this computer is used anyway.


----------



## Simmons572

technodanvan said:


> I'm looking to drop in a couple of cards into my server to run 24/7, but of course I can't just purchase a couple 2080ti's so I'm looking for a little advice.
> 
> From a value proposition I think the 980ti is pretty good, I've seen them go for as low as $150 or so on eBay if you don't care too much about the specific model. This would go in a Rosewill 4u server case though, and ideally I'd like to keep it closed and have up to three cards running at once. I suppose I could downclock them a bit for 24/7 usage?
> 
> Would running a couple used 1070s/1070ti's be a bit safer? I doubt there are many used 1660ti's out there yet, but this is the performance level I'd like to shoot for if possible. Anything less doesn't seem worthwhile to have multiple cards, anything more gets expensive very quickly.
> 
> If someone on OCN was selling a pair of 'whatever' with waterblocks I could maybe get talked into going that route as well, if the price was right.
> 
> Thoughts?


All of my folding cards (with the exception of my RX 480) have been ebay purchases. My opinion is to get the best PPD per dollar within your budget. if you can get 1070/ti's, they are less likely to have been abused by the mining craze, and they will be a bit more power efficient. That being said, 980ti's are great overclockers.

Historically, the GPUs I have bought used have been primarily cards I was interested in having, despite the condition of the card. I.E. EVGA 1080 Classified, Gigabyte 1070 Mini, Asus 980ti Matrix, etc. So I suppose you could also use the collectors logic that I use to help justify the purchases


----------



## technodanvan

Thanks for the input! Honestly, I'm really trying hard to avoid the collector's mentality. I really want a Kingpin/Classified 980ti for some reason, but for the price I could probably almost score a 1070ti which would probably make more sense in the long run.


----------



## Simmons572

technodanvan said:


> Thanks for the input! Honestly, I'm really trying hard to avoid the collector's mentality. I really want a Kingpin/Classified 980ti for some reason, but for the price I could probably almost score a 1070ti which would probably make more sense in the long run.


Absolutely! Sometimes you get lucky, and you can grab one of those collectable cards for cheap. I managed to snag my 1080 Classy for $225 right before the 2080 reviews dropped last year. Timing is everything lol


----------



## CptAsian

technodanvan said:


> Thanks for the input! Honestly, I'm really trying hard to avoid the collector's mentality. I really want a Kingpin/Classified 980ti for some reason, but for the price I could probably almost score a 1070ti which would probably make more sense in the long run.


I second the 1070 Ti. I purchased a used MSI 980 Ti for around $300, which was a great deal at the time, and that's been running a daily use/folding rig of mine very nicely ever since. Runs really quietly, but can get a bit hot even with an aggressive fan curve.

I also snagged two 1070 Tis when they were on clearance, and those are probably one of my best bang-for-buck purchases. They've been netting me very, very nice PPD since.


----------



## technodanvan

CptAsian said:


> I also snagged two 1070 Tis when they were on clearance, and those are probably one of my best bang-for-buck purchases. They've been netting me very, very nice PPD since.


What model do you have? Just curious if I should look for a 'blower' style cooler as they don't seem too common. For my Radeon VII I'm just leaving the side of the case off, but in the server that wouldn't really work all that well.

Edit: NVM, it appears there was a "Founders" version for this card. I'll just watch for those, then it'll be easy to watercool them in the future too, if that becomes a thing.

Edit the second: One on the way already. _What have I done..._


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have two 1080 founder edition in a Rosewill 4U case. Even with the blower fans pushing air out the back, it still gets a little toasty in there... I had to upgrade from the stock fans that came with the case because they just were not providing enough fresh air for 2 cards in a closed case.


----------



## CptAsian

technodanvan said:


> What model do you have? Just curious if I should look for a 'blower' style cooler as they don't seem too common. For my Radeon VII I'm just leaving the side of the case off, but in the server that wouldn't really work all that well.
> 
> Edit: NVM, it appears there was a "Founders" version for this card. I'll just watch for those, then it'll be easy to watercool them in the future too, if that becomes a thing.
> 
> Edit the second: One on the way already. _What have I done..._



Hah, nice to see you've already jumped on it.


For reference, I have two EVGA FTW cards, and they run a little toasty. The top one sits around 65 C at 90-100% fan speed.


----------



## technodanvan

k4m1k4z3 said:


> I have two 1080 founder edition in a Rosewill 4U case. Even with the blower fans pushing air out the back, it still gets a little toasty in there... I had to upgrade from the stock fans that came with the case because they just were not providing enough fresh air for 2 cards in a closed case.


That's what I'll be using as well. It's in an open four-post rack, so I might cut a few holes in the side to give them a bit of room to breathe. I think for one GPU I'll be fine without doing that, but maybe if I jump on another one next month I'll break it down for surgery. I have a Zotac 1050ti lying around doing nothing as well, so I suppose I can throw that in there just so I can get a reference for how hot it may run.




CptAsian said:


> Hah, nice to see you've already jumped on it.
> 
> 
> For reference, I have two EVGA FTW cards, and they run a little toasty. The top one sits around 65 C at 90-100% fan speed.


Thanks for the reference!

Edit: Second 1070ti on the way. Next weekend should be fun. Looks like the Rosewill 4U wouldn't be able to handle three cards given the motherboard configuration, contemplating just getting a cheapish full tower to move everything into.


----------



## technodanvan

Well, first 1070ti was received and is now being returned. Sent me a Zotac 1070ti Mini instead of the FE I wanted. Also, it appears my main computer has a faulty 'something' that makes it lock up. Unsure the cause.

When these things happen I tend to get annoyed and buy something better. Trying hard to not look at the 2080ti now. Roughly three times the price for roughly three times the output? Probably makes sense, given the application. Also looking at a Threadripper rig given the work I do at home. Need to wait until after next week at least, right?

Only thing I know for sure will happen is selling my Caselabs S3 to help offset the cost of a new computer. At least that's something that hasn't lost its value.


----------



## Simmons572

My Nvidia rig appears to have been taken out by a Windows update. Finally got a monitor hooked up to it, and it looks the BIOS didn't even recognize the drive. 

Unplugged it, externally mounted it to my daily driver, confirmed everything worked, plugged it back in, and it was good to go. Not really sure what happened there, but hey, at least it's back online now.


----------



## tictoc

Sounds like a great reason to get that GPU folding in Linux.


----------



## technodanvan

tictoc said:


> Sounds like a great reason to get that GPU folding in Linux.


What's the easiest distro to get FAH up and running on a Ryzen rig with a pair of nVidia GPUs? Only other thing it would need to run is a Plex server.

Like GUI 'tells me what to do' level of easy. I've used Mint on laptops in the past without issue, but never had to deal with FAH and driver support for it before.


----------



## mmonnin

technodanvan said:


> What's the easiest distro to get FAH up and running on a Ryzen rig with a pair of nVidia GPUs? Only other thing it would need to run is a Plex server.
> 
> Like GUI 'tells me what to do' level of easy. I've used Mint on laptops in the past without issue, but never had to deal with FAH and driver support for it before.


Ubuntu/Mint is pretty easy. I have 18.04 on several systems. Some NV drivers don't come with OpenCL so this will install it:



Code:


sudo apt install ocl-icd-libopencl1

Also the GPUs.txt may not download from Stanford and would need to be saved in /var/lib/fahclient . The GPU ends up not being detected when it doesn't download.
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?t=21205


----------



## technodanvan

mmonnin said:


> Ubuntu/Mint is pretty easy. I have 18.04 on several systems. Some NV drivers don't come with OpenCL so this will install it:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt install ocl-icd-libopencl1
> 
> Also the GPUs.txt may not download from Stanford and would need to be saved in /var/lib/fahclient . The GPU ends up not being detected when it doesn't download.
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?t=21205


Thanks for the input! I'll give it a shot in the next couple of days.


----------



## technodanvan

mmonnin said:


> Ubuntu/Mint is pretty easy. I have 18.04 on several systems. Some NV drivers don't come with OpenCL so this will install it:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt install ocl-icd-libopencl1
> 
> Also the GPUs.txt may not download from Stanford and would need to be saved in /var/lib/fahclient . The GPU ends up not being detected when it doesn't download.
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?t=21205


Got it working, all thanks to me finally reading the very last thing you said here!

So this will just be one 1070Ti for the moment. If/when I add another one, I don't suppose everything will just work without a problem?


----------



## mmonnin

technodanvan said:


> Got it working, all thanks to me finally reading the very last thing you said here!
> 
> So this will just be one 1070Ti for the moment. If/when I add another one, I don't suppose everything will just work without a problem?


Might have to add another slot in FAHControl but no more driver setup or anything like that.


----------



## technodanvan

Well I hope it's that simple, though honestly this first setup didn't go all that poorly, considering.

Now working to figure out how to force it to connect to my NAS on boot, then install Plex and get that process going.


----------



## azcrazy

How do you update the core? I been having this error and I have no clue how to fix it


----------



## Simmons572

azcrazy said:


> How do you update the core? I been having this error and I have no clue how to fix it


If the core gets hung, I usually just reboot my rig. I have not found a way to forcefully reset it gracefully.


----------



## azcrazy

Fixed, but it took to long to update it self hurting my PPD


----------



## DarthBaggins

Anyone notice that the reporting has been down. Ive had no issues gaining and uploading projects, but not seeing the points via the usual stat sites.


----------



## Simmons572

Looks like it came back up yesterday


----------



## DarthBaggins

yeah, noticed it's been dropping out every once in a while lately. But glad its back up


----------



## briank

Whoops, wrong thread somehow. Deleted.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao, it happens - I know I've done it numerous times


----------



## istudy92

EHHHKKKK SOOO happy, reached 100M points and top 6000 rank. Took soo long to get here!! =]


----------



## BOB850123

istudy92 said:


> EHHHKKKK SOOO happy, reached 100M points and top 6000 rank. Took soo long to get here!! =]


Congrats! I don't even know how long my first 100M took, but it was probably close to a year (if not longer) of dedicated folding at the time. Crazy how much hardware and ppd has increased since back then.


----------



## istudy92

BOB850123 said:


> Congrats! I don't even know how long my first 100M took, but it was probably close to a year (if not longer) of dedicated folding at the time. Crazy how much hardware and ppd has increased since back then.


I began back in the day with a 780, I remember those 200k PPD, now I get 200k PPH minimum. =] 3080TI come out already!


----------



## BOB850123

istudy92 said:


> I began back in the day with a 780, I remember those 200k PPD, now I get 200k PPH minimum. =] 3080TI come out already!


When I started it was on a PS3 back when that was a thing, probably in the hundreds of points per day range, haha. Then I moved to my 2600k and GTX 460. No idea what those did, but it definitely wasn't much. When I stopped in late 2014 I think my 980's were getting 350k ish. With the 2080 Ti's pushing 2.5-3.5M depending on WU, I can only imagine that the 3080 Ti will be 4M+. :devil:


----------



## tictoc

BOB850123 said:


> When I started it was on a PS3 back when that was a thing, probably in the hundreds of points per day range, haha. Then I moved to my 2600k and GTX 460. No idea what those did, but it definitely wasn't much. When I stopped in late 2014 I think my 980's were getting 350k ish. With the 2080 Ti's pushing 2.5-3.5M depending on WU, I can only imagine that the 3080 Ti will be 4M+. :devil:


Today a 980 can avg 760k on core_22 WUs.


----------



## istudy92

tictoc said:


> Today a 980 can avg 760k on core_22 WUs.


How can I use/get core_22 WU set up on my F&H?


----------



## tictoc

istudy92 said:


> How can I use/get core_22 WU set up on my F&H?



There is nothing you can/need to do to get core_22 WUs. You will just be assigned those WUs in the normal course of running [email protected] 


core_22 is just the newest version of GPU WUs that are being sent out. They are based on a newer version of OpenMM which is the program [email protected] WUs are built on.


----------



## BOB850123

tictoc said:


> Today a 980 can avg 760k on core_22 WUs.


When I was folding on mine a month or so back I was more often in the 500-600k range, but I think that was before the new v0.0.5 Core 22 was released, which definitely seems to have improved things across the board.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Surprised to see this when I checked the RX580's numbers on my son's rig:


----------



## warpuck

It took over a month to do 200 work units with a GTX 690. The electric bill doubled. My gas bill was $10. Michigan allowed DTE to raise the rates because of all the plants and businesses the were closed.
Maybe I will look into a 580 or 590 to replace it.


----------



## GeldrinHor

I just started doing this on my gaming rig recently (Ryzen 5 3600X, with the Radeon 5700X 8G gpu in a completely custom water cooled enviro). I had this custom built just before last Christmas, and have been running it, pretty much 24/7 since late Feb. I installed [email protected] a little over a week ago, running the machine 24/7, even while working/surfing. I only ever turn it off to game (about once a week for 4 to 5 hrs on Sunday, usually). I'd like to join the team. Currently, over 8 days, I have gotten 2.6 million pts. Currently just running whatever work they send my way (primarily proteins and virus dedicated files for Covid). BTW, I am a medical courier working for one of the major labs testing SARS-CV2 (Covid 19) so I do have an interest in the eventual outcome of this computing project. Using same name as here.


----------



## CptAsian

GeldrinHor said:


> I just started doing this on my gaming rig recently (Ryzen 5 3600X, with the Radeon 5700X 8G gpu in a completely custom water cooled enviro). I had this custom built just before last Christmas, and have been running it, pretty much 24/7 since late Feb. I installed [email protected] a little over a week ago, running the machine 24/7, even while working/surfing. I only ever turn it off to game (about once a week for 4 to 5 hrs on Sunday, usually). I'd like to join the team. Currently, over 8 days, I have gotten 2.6 million pts. Currently just running whatever work they send my way (primarily proteins and virus dedicated files for Covid). BTW, I am a medical courier working for one of the major labs testing SARS-CV2 (Covid 19) so I do have an interest in the eventual outcome of this computing project. Using same name as here.


Great to see another full time folder on OCN! To fold for the team, just hit the configure button in your client and enter the team ID 37726, and your points will be logged with us.

Are you folding on both your CPU and GPU? 2.6M points over 8 days is pretty low for your setup, so I imagine that's because your new passkey spent a few days building up its first 10 WUs and has recently started to provide full points output. What's your current PPD?

OCN runs monthly folding events that run for 48 hours you can register for with some prizes to encourage more folks to get folding. Unfortunately July's just ended a few hours ago, but if you're interested I can get you added to the notification list for when next month's thread goes up.

Additionally, you can get badges that go under your signature for folding point milestones you hit. You're going to blast through the first few pretty quickly, but you can request them here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-overclock-net-folding-home-team/1457902-how-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s.html

Since you mentioned you have interest in the results of folding projects, here's where [email protected] lists the outcomes of some of their research:
https://foldingathome.org/papers-results/

Again, glad to have you on the team!


----------



## warpuck

Does under clocking and under volting make more efficient way of folding?
I am not sure if completed work units vs kilowatts hour used is better for the electric bill.

I know it is about getting the max output for some but A/C plus folding is a nogo for me


----------



## CptAsian

warpuck said:


> Does under clocking and under volting make more efficient way of folding?
> I am not sure if completed work units vs kilowatts hour used is better for the electric bill.
> 
> I know it is about getting the max output for some but A/C plus folding is a nogo for me


Not sure about an actual efficiency curve for PPD vs power consumption, but from what I remember I was able to undervolt my R9 Furys back when I did 24/7 folding on those without a really large PPD drop and dropped temps by quite a bit. I know that's the least quantitative answer I could have given though.

Also keep in mind there are some variables in there, as some projects/WUs don't push your hardware quite as much as others, so power consumption would be affected. At the end of the day though, I say if undervolting allows you to make the power bill hit acceptable, any folding contribution helps.


----------



## GeldrinHor

CptAsian said:


> Great to see another full time folder on OCN! To fold for the team, just hit the configure button in your client and enter the team ID 37726, and your points will be logged with us.
> 
> Are you folding on both your CPU and GPU? 2.6M points over 8 days is pretty low for your setup, so I imagine that's because your new passkey spent a few days building up its first 10 WUs and has recently started to provide full points output. What's your current PPD?
> 
> OCN runs monthly folding events that run for 48 hours you can register for with some prizes to encourage more folks to get folding. Unfortunately July's just ended a few hours ago, but if you're interested I can get you added to the notification list for when next month's thread goes up.
> 
> Additionally, you can get badges that go under your signature for folding point milestones you hit. You're going to blast through the first few pretty quickly, but you can request them here:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-overclock-net-folding-home-team/1457902-how-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s.html
> 
> Since you mentioned you have interest in the results of folding projects, here's where [email protected] lists the outcomes of some of their research:
> https://foldingathome.org/papers-results/
> 
> Again, glad to have you on the team!


I have been running it at medium. As soon as I joined the team, I tuned it to full. My Medium PPD was showing just over 16K. I'll wait til it runs a few WU's and give you an updated number then. 
Thanks for the welcome. Edit: OK, looked again. Running 11 threads on my CPU at full, instead of 10 (12 threads available total...6 core Ryzen) and 10 NAVI on my GPU, Current PPD shows me currently running about 127K. From Start to date, running medium, it shows a completion of 260 WUs. Now that am running at full, it should improve.
Edit v2: OK...now it is showing the GPU at over 400K a day, and the CPU is still chewing on the same WU it was when I switched to full, so it will update once it kicks out this one and starts a new WU. I imagine I'll be running at LEAST half a million per day from that point.


----------



## CptAsian

GeldrinHor said:


> I have been running it at medium. As soon as I joined the team, I tuned it to full. My Medium PPD was showing just over 16K. I'll wait til it runs a few WU's and give you an updated number then.
> Thanks for the welcome. Edit: OK, looked again. Running 11 threads on my CPU at full, instead of 10 (12 threads available total...6 core Ryzen) and 10 NAVI on my GPU, Current PPD shows me currently running about 127K. From Start to date, running medium, it shows a completion of 260 WUs. Now that am running at full, it should improve.
> Edit v2: OK...now it is showing the GPU at over 400K a day, and the CPU is still chewing on the same WU it was when I switched to full, so it will update once it kicks out this one and starts a new WU. I imagine I'll be running at LEAST half a million per day from that point.


Interesting, I would hope that after a very short while you get up to at least 800-900K PPD on the 5700XT alone. The link below is a great reference guide for what outputs you should generally be getting on a wide variety of GPUs. It's just a ballpark value though (+-100 or 150K PPD) at the worst usually, since might not be a decent sample size and there are a lot of variables at play such as overclock, OS, the exact WU, etc.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-gpu-projects-ppd-database.html


----------



## Simmons572

warpuck said:


> Does under clocking and under volting make more efficient way of folding?
> I am not sure if completed work units vs kilowatts hour used is better for the electric bill.
> 
> I know it is about getting the max output for some but A/C plus folding is a nogo for me


Generally speaking the frequency of your GPU is more important the voltage required for folding. If you can maintain stock frequency and GPU stability with the undervolt, that should lower your temps for sure.

I had an undervolt/overclock on and CPU and I did see PPD improvement due to the frequency increase.


----------



## GeldrinHor

CptAsian said:


> Interesting, I would hope that after a very short while you get up to at least 800-900K PPD on the 5700XT alone. The link below is a great reference guide for what outputs you should generally be getting on a wide variety of GPUs. It's just a ballpark value though (+-100 or 150K PPD) at the worst usually, since might not be a decent sample size and there are a lot of variables at play such as overclock, OS, the exact WU, etc.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-gpu-projects-ppd-database.html


Here's what I have to show:
Keep in Mind, no OC being done at this time, either on the CPU or GPU.


----------



## Cerberus

GeldrinHor said:


> Here's what I have to show:
> Keep in Mind, no OC being done at this time, either on the CPU or GPU.


 do you have a passkey? it will significantly boost your output after 10 WUs

https://apps.foldingathome.org/getpasskey


----------



## GeldrinHor

OK...newest info, running well over 1mil per day now. Yes, While checking another source, I found out the passkey would improve folding speeds, and so the current numbers relate to since I installed the passkey. BTW, that installation cause me to reset my numbers to OCN team stats as well.


----------



## Cerberus

GeldrinHor said:


> OK...newest info, running well over 1mil per day now. Yes, While checking another source, I found out the passkey would improve folding speeds, and so the current numbers relate to since I installed the passkey. BTW, that installation cause me to reset my numbers to OCN team stats as well.


that's more like it, looking good!


----------



## CptAsian

GeldrinHor said:


> OK...newest info, running well over 1mil per day now. Yes, While checking another source, I found out the passkey would improve folding speeds, and so the current numbers relate to since I installed the passkey. BTW, that installation cause me to reset my numbers to OCN team stats as well.


Very nice. Another quick setup thing you can do is use the advanced viewer which gives you more useful/detailed info than the browser viewer, especially when diagnosing issues, then go to configure, then slots, then for each one add a slot option with the name as "pause-on-start" and the value as "true".

A lot of people, including myself, prefer this option since downloading and pausing a WU hurts your PPD as opposed to just downloading it when you're ready to run it.


----------



## GeldrinHor

CptAsian said:


> Very nice. Another quick setup thing you can do is use the advanced viewer which gives you more useful/detailed info than the browser viewer, especially when diagnosing issues, then go to configure, then slots, then for each one add a slot option with the name as "pause-on-start" and the value as "true".
> 
> A lot of people, including myself, prefer this option since downloading and pausing a WU hurts your PPD as opposed to just downloading it when you're ready to run it.


OK, so I added the pause-on-start option to each slot (cpu and gpu), we'll see how things go.


----------



## keeph8n

Have the 3970X and Fiji Pro Duo running atm. Currently on Medium fluctuating between 1.15m PPD and 1.5m PPD.




Need to get the new rig sorted. Either keep the 3970X or upgrade to the 3990X and will be moving away from the Fiji Pro Duo to a triple 2080Ti setup


----------



## CptAsian

keeph8n said:


> Have the 3970X and Fiji Pro Duo running atm. Currently on Medium fluctuating between 1.15m PPD and 1.5m PPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get the new rig sorted. Either keep the 3970X or upgrade to the 3990X and will be moving away from the Fiji Pro Duo to a triple 2080Ti setup


Interesting, what do you use the Pro Duo for? Not sure if I've ever encountered anyone with one.

The triple 2080 Tis will be monstrous.


----------



## keeph8n

CptAsian said:


> Interesting, what do you use the Pro Duo for? Not sure if I've ever encountered anyone with one.
> 
> The triple 2080 Tis will be monstrous.





Had one loaned to me for use in a HWBOT competition last year.


Triple 2080Ti has gone to the way side in favor of quad 1080TI. Can pick up the GPUs for a song, so made more sense especially with new 3080Ti on the horizon.


----------



## keeph8n

GPUs back up in the air atm, awaiting reveal of 3080Ti performance. 



Got the new EKWB block installed on the 1080TI strix and have moved up from roughly 750K PPD with the 780Ti I was using, to 2.5M PPD


----------



## Avacado

I hear you on that. Though there will most likely be a big folding boost, I won't be buying any 3080Ti's when they release. I'll let all the kinks work themselves out first. Also, did buy 3x2080Ti's last year.


----------



## keeph8n

Yeah I've been debating between used 2080Tis(can fit four if I go single slot waterblocks) and the new 3080Tis. Even considered Titan RTXs at one point. I'm figuring if I can average somewhere between 18M PPD and 25M PPD I'd be happy.


----------



## GeldrinHor

Newest Update: Zoomed past 10 M and already 20 Mil.  Still maintaining a decent pace...some days over 1 Mil per, other days, slightly lower.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> I hear you on that. Though there will most likely be a big folding boost, I won't be buying any 3080Ti's when they release. I'll let all the kinks work themselves out first. Also, did buy 3x2080Ti's last year.


That's exactly what I'm doing. 
I bought a 3950x setup today, with a 1660ti.
Should be fun to work with for now, low tdp and not too expensive. 
Once the 3080ti comes out I'll wait for all the reviews and testing and after that I might get one of those and either sell the 1660 or keep it folding.


----------



## NBrock

I'm excited for the rumored 3090. My lil 2080ti has been doing great chugging along. Closing in on 3 billion points. Hopefully we see some cheap 2080ti and I can pick up a second and put both in my backup rig.

ALMOST 3 BILLION!!!!!1!11one

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=615736


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

NBrock said:


> I'm excited for the rumored 3090. My lil 2080ti has been doing great chugging along. Closing in on 3 billion points. Hopefully we see some cheap 2080ti and I can pick up a second and put both in my backup rig.
> 
> ALMOST 3 BILLION!!!!!1!11one
> 
> https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=615736


8 days to go 
Nice work!


----------



## bigjdubb

I have bad luck with folding on the RVII (lots of freezes etc.) and it is loud once the fans kick in so I am wanting to replace it with something inexpensive from Nvidia.

Any card with 2x display port would be fine for the machines use (2D CAD), but I don't know which would be the better value for folding. I was looking at the 16XX variations and I can get a 2060 for $300. All of them will do more PPD than my RVII because I can't work and fold at the same time with the RVII (crashes too often).

Is there enough of a point difference between a 1650/1660/1660ti/2060 to justify the increased cost for a machine that otherwise doesn't need the added horsepower?


Also, can anyone suggest a starting point (website, forum post etc.) for learning how to setup a linux based folding machine. I want to cobble together left over parts (4790k or 2700x, GTX 1070, GTX 1080ti and maybe the Radeon VII) to make a dedicated folding rig but I don't want to waste a windows license on it. I don't plan to use it for anything else and will probably need to access it remotely.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

bigjdubb said:


> Any card with 2x display port would be fine for the machines use (2D CAD), but I don't know which would be the better value for folding. I was looking at the 16XX variations and I can get a 2060 for $300. All of them will do more PPD than my RVII because I can't work and fold at the same time with the RVII (crashes too often).
> 
> Is there enough of a point difference between a 1650/1660/1660ti/2060 to justify the increased cost for a machine that otherwise doesn't need the added horsepower?


I'm folding on an MSI 1660ti gaming x at ~2000mhz (it has 3 displayports), and I see between 900k and 1m ppd on 13422 units. 
It has only been running for 28 hours, so I haven't seen any other projects.
This card has 130w tdp vs 160w for a normal 2060, not sure how much difference there is between lower and higher clocked versions.

If you want some more ppd stats you can look at this database:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?output=html

Most of the time I see cards performing a little better than the results in the PPD Database, but that really depends on the units.
There have been times my 2080ti did "only" 1.7m ppd on some "bad" work units.


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> I'm folding on an MSI 1660ti gaming x at ~2000mhz (it has 3 displayports), and I see between 900k and 1m ppd on 13422 units.
> It has only been running for 28 hours, so I haven't seen any other projects.
> This card has 130w tdp vs 160w for a normal 2060, not sure how much difference there is between lower and higher clocked versions.
> 
> If you want some more ppd stats you can look at this database:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?output=html
> 
> Most of the time I see cards performing a little better than the results in the PPD Database, but that really depends on the units.
> There have been times my 2080ti did "only" 1.7m ppd on some "bad" work units.


Seems about inline with the Gigabyte 1660 Ti I just got. Did not hit 2k clock, but just shy at 1950. Anywhere between 800-950k PPD. My son is using it for home schooling, but when she folds, HFM is tracking it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> Seems about inline with the Gigabyte 1660 Ti I just got. Did not hit 2k clock, but just shy at 1950. Anywhere between 800-950k PPD. My son is using it for home schooling, but when she folds, HFM is tracking it.


I'm working on the overclock now, looking good at 2070mhz core and 6500mhz (or 13000 or 1625) on the memory.
It'll fold overnight to get some results, and with the windows open the whole fleet of computers is really cold right now  


Also, something weird is going on with the gpu ppd database. Some cards are missing and the results are low :thinking:


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> I'm working on the overclock now, looking good at 2070mhz core and 6500mhz (or 13000 or 1625) on the memory.
> It'll fold overnight to get some results, and with the windows open the whole fleet of computers is really cold right now
> 
> 
> Also, something weird is going on with the gpu ppd database. Some cards are missing and the results are low :thinking:


I would PM Simmons or CptAsian.


----------



## warpuck

I fold with a GTX 690. It does not make a lot of points.
I also slow it from 900 Mhz to 800 Mhz when it is folding. It does run better and longer( as in it does not stop) that way when folding.
Most of the time it only has one GPU active, except when folding
.
I will start folding again in October.

The olde lady likes the room to be warmer in the winter anyway. It adds just the right amount of heat for her. 

That makes my ears feel better.

It will that ole thing about 25 more years to finally log a billion, It it was running 24 7 all year.
The olde lady won't log anything

I would replace it, but she wants a new car.

Her car is 4 years old and it is out of style. Funny how it was cute and just right.


----------



## Cerberus

Avacado said:


> I would PM Simmons or CptAsian.


 @Simmons572 has sole control over the ppd database, we don't have access to it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

warpuck said:


> I fold with a GTX 690. It does not make a lot of points.
> I also slow it from 900 Mhz to 800 Mhz when it is folding. It does run better and longer( as in it does not stop) that way when folding.
> Most of the time it only has one GPU active, except when folding
> .
> I will start folding again in October.
> 
> The olde lady likes the room to be warmer in the winter anyway. It adds just the right amount of heat for her.
> 
> That makes my ears feel better.
> 
> It will that ole thing about 25 more years to finally log a billion, It it was running 24 7 all year.
> The olde lady won't log anything
> 
> I would replace it, but she wants a new car.
> 
> Her car is 4 years old and it is out of style. Funny how it was cute and just right.


That card is too cool to be out of style, sucks that it uses ~300w (for about 250kppd I guess)
For half the power draw you could see between 1 and 1.5mil ppd.
It's a nice way to heat the room, that's for sure 



Avacado said:


> I would PM Simmons or CptAsian.


This morning it was back to normal, but now it's acting up again.
I've seen the same thing with the FaT stats, going back to previous "versions" and an hour later everything was back.


----------



## Simmons572

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Also, something weird is going on with the gpu ppd database. Some cards are missing and the results are low :thinking:


Hm interesting. Would you tell me what cards you are missing? And if you are referring to the 1660 and 1660 Super with extremely low PPD, we only have three total submissions for those cards right now, and I will remove those bad entries once we get some more data. 

As an FYI, the GPU list is dynamically updated based on submissions provided by the users, so I can check the backend and compare based on what you identify.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Simmons572 said:


> Hm interesting. Would you tell me what cards you are missing? And if you are referring to the 1660 and 1660 Super with extremely low PPD, we only have three total submissions for those cards right now, and I will remove those bad entries once we get some more data.
> 
> As an FYI, the GPU list is dynamically updated based on submissions provided by the users, so I can check the backend and compare based on what you identify.


It was missing the 1660ti and 5700xt. I did already check them before because I was working on a few things. There was also low ppd for the 2080ti (in the 2.3mil range where it used to be 3mil) and the whole list was shorter.
I refreshed it a few times at that moment and it did not change.
Now, a few hours later, it shows everything like it should be.

The exact same thing happened with the last FaT. At about 40 hours into the competition I checked the stats and it showed only a few units were done.
Now I don't know if I'm the only one seeing it, and it is not a real problem, but it's kinda strange.


----------



## Simmons572

Bastiaan_NL said:


> It was missing the 1660ti and 5700xt. I did already check them before because I was working on a few things. There was also low ppd for the 2080ti (in the 2.3mil range where it used to be 3mil) and the whole list was shorter.
> I refreshed it a few times at that moment and it did not change.
> Now, a few hours later, it shows everything like it should be.
> 
> The exact same thing happened with the last FaT. At about 40 hours into the competition I checked the stats and it showed only a few units were done.
> Now I don't know if I'm the only one seeing it, and it is not a real problem, but it's kinda strange.


Ah understood. Okay so for some clarity on how the database works, we have a master backend database, a front end presentation page, and the publish view. The backend database exists solely because after we did our first batch upload into the original database, we noticed that the loading times for the viewable version was about 45+ Seconds. 

So now, all of the raw data is on a seperate sheet, the front end replicates the data from the summary pages on the new sheet, and then publishes it so you all can view it.

The only theory I have is that the publication spreadsheet sometimes desyncs from the actual sheet. Also, with the amount of data we are processing now, I have noticed a couple wierd desync hiccups, that are resolved once I log into the backend..

I am not sure if this is exactly the cause of what you witnessed, but it appears to be working just fine now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I have the link from the GPU Database OP bookmarked, I guess that's what you refer to as the "front end presentation page".
A desync could be it, that it desyncs and shows an old version of the datasheet. 
One other thing I didn't mention before was that there were way less submissions shown than in the "up to date" sheet.
And you are right, at this moment the datasheet is showing the correct data!
If I see it again I'll write down the date and time and take a few screenshots if you need it. 
But like I said, it's not a big deal, only a bit weird. I took a screenshot from the up to date sheet so if it's not working again I can check that for data


----------



## Avacado

Having issues with the HFM client on my main rig. For whatever reason after updating it, it will not track. When I add a client, it sees both GPUs, but fails to track them. Is anyone else having issues?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> Having issues with the HFM client on my main rig. For whatever reason after updating it, it will not track. When I add a client, it sees both GPUs, but fails to track them. Is anyone else having issues?


I sort of had something like that after reinstalling HFM.net, 0% but you could see every slot. After a reboot and reloading the client configuration manually on every system it was working like it should.


----------



## CptAsian

September FaT thread is posted:
September 2020 Foldathon - Monday 21st - Wednesday 23rd...

I don't seem to be able to send mass PMs with the new conversation system, so I'll spam the link around a little more than usual.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thanks for the reminder CptAsian 

I noticed that I was missing a lot of points and units each update on EOC/Stanford.
Turns out a lot of 1343x units have gone missing.
You might want to check those from your hfm.net logs and look at the wu status tool to see if they pop up there. [email protected] WU Status
I'm missing 11 units as we speak, all of the finished 1343x units I've done so far. (and working on 4 more of them, so I won't be surprised if they end up missing too.)
Folding Forum • View topic - 140.163.4.200 for more about this.

[edit]
It's fixed, everyone who missed a few units will see a nice spike (11 units worth 3mil total on my end)


----------



## CptAsian

Did something happen recently? Looks like the team and quite a few users (myself included) saw a random spike in PPD yesterday.









Overclock.net Team Summary - [email protected] Stats


[email protected] stats team summary for Overclock.net. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Avacado

Not sure, I have been down for maintenance for 3 weeks now on my dedicated rig. Should be up soon. Looks good though.


----------



## CptAsian

Did some poking around on official forums and didn't see anything, but it's not a coincidence. Other big teams also saw a ~25% PPD increase yesterday as well, and it looks like everyone is continuing at the same increased rate so far today.

Also just noticed I hit 1.9B total points across all teams, closing in on some milestones here.









LinusTechTips_Team Team Summary - [email protected] Stats


[email protected] stats team summary for LinusTechTips_Team. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




folding.extremeoverclocking.com












[email protected] Team Summary - [email protected] Stats


[email protected] stats team summary for [email protected] Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## CptAsian

Ah, here's your answer.









Together we are Even More Powerful: GPU folding gets a powerup with NVIDIA CUDA support! - [email protected]


[email protected] adds CUDA support to give NVIDIA GPUs big boosts in speed!




foldingathome.org





EDIT: Hey what the heck, I went ahead and made a separate announcement thread about it.









GPU Folding Gets Nvidia CUDA Support


https://foldingathome.org/2020/09/28/foldingathome-gets-cuda-support/ tl;dr: 15-30% average speed (and PPD) increase for most GPU projects for Nvidia cards. No user input necessary, but they recommend updated drivers of course. Here's a breakdown of how different cards are affected. `




www.overclock.net


----------



## CptAsian

October FaT thread is live:








October 2020 Foldathon - Monday 19th - Wednesday 21st -...


----> SIGN UP HERE




www.overclock.net


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

One of the systems decided to take a break. Not sure what is wrong, but I can't get it working anymore.
So that's -3 mil ppd for now


----------



## bigjdubb




----------



## CptAsian

Read in the [email protected] Discord server that one of the guys there has a 3090, and when undervolted to around 768 mV pulling 225 watts or so he was getting 4.8M+ PPD. When running at 390W he was seeing up to 6.9M peak, averaging around 6.5M it seems. So nothing super insane compared to a 2080 Ti (which honestly makes me feel a lot better lol). When more of them pop up we'll see how those numbers line up with other results.


----------



## Avacado

CptAsian said:


> Read in the [email protected] Discord server that one of the guys there has a 3090, and when undervolted to around 768 mV pulling 225 watts or so he was getting 4.8M+ PPD. When running at 390W he was seeing up to 6.9M peak, averaging around 6.5M it seems. So nothing super insane compared to a 2080 Ti (which honestly makes me feel a lot better lol). When more of them pop up we'll see how those numbers line up with other results.


Indeed does make me feel better.

Still crushing it with these new cuda WU's


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

bigjdubb said:


> View attachment 2460599


Really depends on how long it takes me to fix it


----------



## CptAsian

Woo!










That's between two teams though, next up is 2B for OCN, which should take around a month.


----------



## Avacado

Grats bro. Big accomplishment.


----------



## NBrock

CptAsian said:


> Read in the [email protected] Discord server that one of the guys there has a 3090, and when undervolted to around 768 mV pulling 225 watts or so he was getting 4.8M+ PPD. When running at 390W he was seeing up to 6.9M peak, averaging around 6.5M it seems. So nothing super insane compared to a 2080 Ti (which honestly makes me feel a lot better lol). When more of them pop up we'll see how those numbers line up with other results.


Right now I am getting an estimated 7 to 8.5 million depending on WU for my FE3090.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That's almost the same as my 3 systems combined 



CptAsian said:


> Woo!
> 
> View attachment 2462106
> 
> 
> That's between two teams though, next up is 2B for OCN, which should take around a month.


Nice one, congrats


----------



## CptAsian

Cheers guys, thanks. The 2080 Tis really do help, haha.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

They are workhorses! My card has been between 4.9 and 5.5 million since the update, that is if I'm not using the system. Youtube hits way harder now, dropping the ppd to 3.5mil with full screen.


----------



## CptAsian

Bastiaan_NL said:


> They are workhorses! My card has been between 4.9 and 5.5 million since the update, that is if I'm not using the system. Youtube hits way harder now, dropping the ppd to 3.5mil with full screen.


One thing I've noticed on that over the years of folding on different hardware though, as GPUs get more powerful, fewer and fewer games are slowed down by folding in the background (but of course PPD takes an increasing hit). I've found maybe one or two games that don't run at 60 fps in 1440p on max settings while folding, most notably Mount and Blade Bannerlord, but that's only in battles with 1000+ total units deployed.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

i'm sitting here at .5M PPD. all for covid, so that's cool (not forced that way just what I've been getting lately).


----------



## GeldrinHor

OK...having a bit of an oddity going on suddenly. For the last several days, my CPU has had NO work units to fold, nor upload. At the moment, my XT5700 is churning out about 750K to 1 Mil PPD, but I have had nothing happening with the CPU side since 10/24. Any clues? Other than that, my rig is running just fine. Currently sitting at 87.4 Mil pts.


----------



## bigjdubb

I haven't been folding with the cpu so I can't really answer your question. I have had some dead time waiting for work units for my gpu though.


----------



## GeldrinHor

Ahhhhh....I updated to the latest release...suddenly, my CPU has work again.  Go figure.
Currently using version 7.6.21


----------



## Nikado7

GeldrinHor said:


> OK...having a bit of an oddity going on suddenly. For the last several days, my CPU has had NO work units to fold, nor upload. At the moment, my XT5700 is churning out about 750K to 1 Mil PPD, but I have had nothing happening with the CPU side since 10/24. Any clues? Other than that, my rig is running just fine. Currently sitting at 87.4 Mil pts.


Same. Did help setting the client type to beta though.


----------



## Avacado

Ok. Who is CompMaster and how is this person putting up 5.5 million ppd per update??? 2 3090s?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

20 units per update, you need a lot more than 2 cards for that.
45mil ppd, insane!

[edit]
There is an account with the name @compmaster
Is it you, with this insane power?


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> 20 units per update, you need a lot more than 2 cards for that.
> 45mil ppd, insane!
> 
> [edit]
> There is an account with the name @compmaster
> Is it you, with this insane power?


Join date 2004, not a chance, I didn't even have a computer at that point. My bet is a @Jpmboy alt.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

He was online 4 days ago, and I found this from 2012: 



compmaster said:


> The 'rig' is no single machine. It is a set of server blades with most having two 4-core processors each (no hyper-threading).
> There are 16 blades in the enclosure.
> Each processor runs at about 2.4GHz.
> 64+ physical processor cores.
> Each blade crunches at a pace of 20 or more Gflops.
> All devices, save one, are running in a fat-client diskless LTSP booted environment.
> You'll find LTSP is a great free implementation for net-booting Ubuntu across multiple home machines.
> The enclosure consumes over 5kw/H under folding load.
> Since it sucks so much power I'm folding in bursts. When I pick up a solar array this will change.
> I'm leaving three of the faster blades doing the bigbeta units constantly so my contribution will look fairly "spikey" between [email protected]


What if he has a more recent build like that, that might explain 20 units per update.


----------



## Avacado

64x 4 core CPU's can't produce that much in PPD. Something is different.

164k Points in the last year and then 45 million per day? Yea, right.

There is no CPU in existence that can put out 270k per WU....

Summoning @compmaster, confess your sins.


----------



## CptAsian

And he goes dormant again, no WUs for the past 24 hours. How curious.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I messed up, 5.5mil divided by 20 is indeed a bit too much for a CPU only machine.
We'll see who and what it is


----------



## bigjdubb

I started playing a new game and my 1080ti machine keeps tripping the UPS so my points have dropped off a lot. 

I really hope I can get lucky enough to buy one of the new gpus so I can build a dedicated rig.


----------



## bigjdubb

Holy crap, I just noticed the actual number you all were talking about 45mil ppd is nuts. Someone switch the log in on Nvidias folding farm?


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> Holy crap, I just noticed the actual number you all were talking about 45mil ppd is nuts. Someone switch the log in on Nvidias folding farm?


Yup. To put that into perspective. That is the equivalent of what my 3 2080 Tis can do in 4 days oc'd and running 24/7.


----------



## Jpmboy

where are you guys looking at the numbers? here: Project Team Stats for in [email protected] (free-dc.org)
19M PPD is well within reach of 2x 3090s and a 2080Ti or a bunch of "blades". 
But 5kW/h 24/7 is not within reach of any residential grade solar array. 
Anywho, that productivity for OCN is WELCOME!


----------



## Avacado

Jpmboy said:


> where are you guys looking at the numbers? here: Project Team Stats for in [email protected] (free-dc.org)
> 19M PPD is well within reach of 2x 3090s and a 2080Ti or a bunch of "blades".
> But 5kW/h is not within reach of any residential grade solar array.
> Anywho, that productivity for OCN is WELCOME!


Here: CompMaster User Summary - [email protected] Stats

JPM, he put out 45 million points in 1 day.


----------



## Jpmboy

Avacado said:


> Here: CompMaster User Summary - [email protected] Stats
> 
> JPM, he put out 45 million points in 1 day.


Yeah, hard to tell whether that's from bunkered WUs or a missed upload. Depending on the gear, it's certainly possible (and welcome). We've had guys "commandeer" a farm or burn-in racks or tesla banks sporadically (at their work - DJ... dhenzjhen did this in the past). The pattern of pushes is pretty consistent for that type of contribution.


----------



## CptAsian

Jpmboy said:


> Yeah, hard to tell whether that's from bunkered WUs or a missed upload. Depending on the gear, it's certainly possible (and welcome). We've had guys "commandeer" a farm or burn-in racks or tesla banks sporadically (at their work - DJ... dhenzjhen did this in the past). The pattern of pushes is pretty consistent for that type of contribution.


That makes sense, I remember when dhenzjhen came through with a bunch of Teslas and made a massive impact on the team's PPD, but I can't remember exactly what it was. Smashed out WUs for a few weeks or however long, flew up towards the top of the team standings, and that was it.


----------



## Jpmboy

All conjecture mind you... but seems reasonable.


----------



## CptAsian

Unfortunately I won't be able to watch it live but this could be interesting; hopefully they'll have a VOD available afterwards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328466930446036992


----------



## NBrock

Going to be taking 3rd on the team here in a little bit.








PaperClip User Summary - [email protected] Stats


[email protected] stats user summary for PaperClip. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats, that's pretty cool! 🍻
I also noticed that @Jpmboy has over 6 billion points, congrats on that milestone!


----------



## Jpmboy

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Congrats, that's pretty cool! 🍻
> I also noticed that @Jpmboy has over 6 billion points, congrats on that milestone!


Snuck over in the middle of the night. 😊 


NBrock said:


> Going to be taking 3rd on the team here in a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaperClip User Summary - [email protected] Stats
> 
> 
> [email protected] stats user summary for PaperClip. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> folding.extremeoverclocking.com


Another day or so! Nice work!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I got my second billion points this morning. 

I regret that foldcoin thing... wasted time, never made a cent.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

k4m1k4z3 said:


> I got my second billion points this morning.
> 
> I regret that foldcoin thing... wasted time, never made a cent.


Congrats on the second billion! 
Putting the passkey in the name was reason enough for me not to join that foldcoin thing, happy I never did it


----------



## bigjdubb

Jpmboy said:


> Snuck over in the middle of the night. 😊
> 
> Another day or so! Nice work!
> View attachment 2467234


I can't help but imagining Stuart from SNL saying "look what I can do" right before the horse jumps.


----------



## Nikado7

Apparently I need more power. It hit 15 degrees last night and with 2 1080ti's it only maintained 60 degrees in about 500sq ft of area not closed off by shutting doors. I might he able to squeeze my 690 between them lol


----------



## bigjdubb

Is there an ideal Linux distribution for installing on a thumb drive? I want to be able to run Linux for folding (only) during the times when I'm not actually using the machine for anything. Right now I just let it run in windows but everything boots so fast now it really isn't much trouble to switch when I want to use it. Looking for something as idiot proof (or windows like) as possible for doing things like software/driver installation.

I don't need it to be on a thumb drive, but I really like not having sata cables in my case and I don't plan on using it for anything but folding.


----------



## warpuck

Peppermint on a 16 GB USB 3 stick. Use rufus from windows and you can download packages.
Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases) 
Peppermint OS – The Linux Desktop OS
Got BOINC to work with it.
I did not use it on the hard drive because it is a Emotus drive ( spanned NVMe and HDD)
Peppermint actually loads faster than windows. Way smaller load.
R 5 1600 2 x 8 GB 3200 speed RAM and a Crosshair x370 Hero VI


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> Is there an ideal Linux distribution for installing on a thumb drive? I want to be able to run Linux for folding (only) during the times when I'm not actually using the machine for anything. Right now I just let it run in windows but everything boots so fast now it really isn't much trouble to switch when I want to use it. Looking for something as idiot proof (or windows like) as possible for doing things like software/driver installation.
> 
> I don't need it to be on a thumb drive, but I really like not having sata cables in my case and I don't plan on using it for anything but folding.


Let me know how this works out for you, will be very interested in following in your footsteps when i'm ready to migrate the 4 GPU's to the next rig.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> Let me know how this works out for you, will be very interested in following in your footsteps when i'm ready to migrate the 4 GPU's to the next rig.


Same


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Same


I see you trying to come for me. Just so you know, got the 4th 2080Ti running. ;p


----------



## Avacado

Side note, I have been meaning to address this










On my main rig with the 2 GPU's, the Bus is different 0/1, however the slot both says 0. Now it's working the way it is and I don't want to change it, just curious why this appeared within the last 2 months or so. @Jpmboy thoughts?

How about those damn 3 hour 600k WU's?


----------



## Jpmboy

Avacado said:


> Side note, I have been meaning to address this
> 
> View attachment 2472318
> 
> 
> On my main rig with the 2 GPU's, the Bus is different 0/1, however the slot both says 0. Now it's working the way it is and I don't want to change it, just curious why this appeared within the last 2 months or so. @Jpmboy thoughts?
> 
> How about those damn 3 hour 600k WU's?


We must be using different client versions or something, I can't even find that panel on this rig's client? 
Yeah, I saw a couple of 2+ hour WUs with average PPD recently. But for the last week, everything here has been on autopilot/unattended. Now that I'm back here, maybe I can screw things up and crash one of these machines.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> I see you trying to come for me. Just so you know, got the 4th 2080Ti running. ;p


I'm just doing what I can, but I don't have any plans to upgrade in the near future. Only if those upgrades require less power and produce more points I would be interested.
For now the 4 cards are doing what they should, with the 3090 being used for gaming a few hours a day (more if I don't have to work).

Those big units are pretty nice, 660k points in less than 2 hours on the 3090. Between 8 and 9 mil ppd


----------



## warpuck

I forgot one thing. Install peppermint as bootable and use a DVD or another Peppermint USB to make the 1st USB as a Bootable OS drive. It works on a Crosshair.
Might not work on other boards.
The other old fashioned way with a small SATA SSD would also work for just using dual boot.
I am going to have go back to that because the old lady does not like having to change the boot preferences in BIOS to use the big screen computer.
Dual boot is something she did before. She did not like the inconvenience. Hates passwords.
But she can remember what I wore on Tuesday two weeks ago.
There are internal SSDs for around $20 on the EGG


----------



## Avacado

Ugh, 1.2 million not uploading!


----------



## bigjdubb

I will let you know as soon as I get it working. I've tried a couple of times but got it wrong some where along the line.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've noticed ISP issues over the past few days (over the holidays and start of business yesterday 1-4-21). Thinking alot of places are pulling maintenance for the start of the new year.


----------



## Avacado

DarthBaggins said:


> I've noticed ISP issues over the past few days (over the holidays and start of business yesterday 1-4-21). Thinking alot of places are pulling maintenance for the start of the new year.


Possible, I have had a few of the collection servers not accepting WU results lately.


----------



## Avacado

On a side note, we are now putting out over 1 billion points per week and are projected to overtake the Russian team in 2 weeks!


----------



## bigjdubb

Hopefully I can get everything up and running this weekend. None of my spare cases would hold this e-atx motherboard so I have been delayed until later this week. Fate stepped in and put a rosewill case with dual psu support on sale at the egg, saw the sign for what it was and picked up a power supply that will allow me to daisy chain another power supply into it. 

I might end up having to take this thing to work, not sure if I want to stress test the wiring in my apartment.


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> Hopefully I can get everything up and running this weekend. None of my spare cases would hold this e-atx motherboard so I have been delayed until later this week. Fate stepped in and put a rosewill case with dual psu support on sale at the egg, saw the sign for what it was and picked up a power supply that will allow me to daisy chain another power supply into it.
> 
> I might end up having to take this thing to work, not sure if I want to stress test the wiring in my apartment.


I hear you, I have the TH10a on it's way to me and a 1600w Superflower. Went and checked the basement sub-fuse box and it has 20 amp circuits (Thank god) with a 50 amp aux that I could wire if need be. 80% (16 amps) is considered safe, so I should be ok per below. I did not want to have to run dual PSU's


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> On a side note, we are now putting out over 1 billion points per week and are projected to overtake the Russian team in 2 weeks!


I like those numbers, nice work everyone! 

Also, I should be able to get to 1 billion points in about 7 days.


----------



## Jpmboy

bigjdubb said:


> Hopefully I can get everything up and running this weekend. None of my spare cases would hold this e-atx motherboard so I have been delayed until later this week. Fate stepped in and put a rosewill case with dual psu support on sale at the egg, saw the sign for what it was and picked up a power supply that will allow me to daisy chain another power supply into it.
> 
> I might end up having to take this thing to work, not sure if I want to stress test the wiring in my apartment.


or you could use the simple way to add a second PSU... "add2psu". It's a small pcb that works really well. I've had 2 for years now.


----------



## Avacado

@NBrock Congrats on 4 billion points!!!!


----------



## bigjdubb

Jpmboy said:


> or you could use the simple way to add a second PSU... "add2psu". It's a small pcb that works really well. I've had 2 for years now.


I've had reliability issues with that in the past, but it was a diy thing so it could easily have been my fault. Well see how it goes, I've never used this brand of power supply (phanteks) and it was cheaper than the EVGA so...


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> I've had reliability issues with that in the past, but it was a diy thing so it could easily have been my fault. Well see how it goes, I've never used this brand of power supply (phanteks) and it was cheaper than the EVGA so...


Do not have much experience with Phanteks other than the Glacier 120 fan mount distro and a P300 case I bought for my son, but if the build quality on their PSU's is anything like I saw, you should be happy.


----------



## bigjdubb

The picture was pretty


----------



## Jpmboy

bigjdubb said:


> I've had reliability issues with that in the past, but it was a diy thing so it could easily have been my fault. Well see how it goes, I've never used this brand of power supply (phanteks) and it was cheaper than the EVGA so...


the Add2PSU unit is not really DIY (like using an ATX jumper) - it's a part you buy for like $10.


----------



## NBrock

Avacado said:


> @NBrock Congrats on 4 billion points!!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> Thanks!!!


just saw this! Congrats! Crossing any Billion mark is a big deal.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats Nbrock! 🍻 🍻


----------



## CptAsian

Indeed, congrats @NBrock! Huge milestone.


----------



## CptAsian

New FaT thread is up:








January 2021 Foldathon - Monday 18th - Wednesday 20th -...


----> SIGN UP HERE




www.overclock.net


----------



## CptAsian

Haven't gotten the chance to watch this, but could be interesting:


----------



## bigjdubb

Made a little progress with the linux usb drive. I achieved success with Rufus 3.13 and Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS.

The Rufus software makes it really easy to add persistence but it doesn't work with all linux distributions. I have no idea what the reason is or which versions do work, but I was able to get Ubuntu 20.04 to work. MBR/GPT can be a sticking point depending on the machine you are putting it in.

I still need to get [email protected] up and running on it but I was able to pop it in a few vacant machines and run linux and save files from machine to machine. I'm going to get a usb enclosure for an unused 256gb nvme drive now that I have it working on a thumb drive. 

Ubuntu 20.04 seems to be a very windows like experience so far, haven't had to load a single driver for any of the machines I've plugged it into. It even found and installed the network printers. I could get used to this.


----------



## Jpmboy

bigjdubb said:


> Made a little progress with the linux usb drive. I achieved success with Rufus 3.13 and Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS.
> 
> The Rufus software makes it really easy to add persistence but it doesn't work with all linux distributions. I have no idea what the reason is or which versions do work, but I was able to get Ubuntu 20.04 to work. MBR/GPT can be a sticking point depending on the machine you are putting it in.
> 
> I still need to get [email protected] up and running on it but I was able to pop it in a few vacant machines and run linux and save files from machine to machine. I'm going to get a usb enclosure for an unused 256gb nvme drive now that I have it working on a thumb drive.
> 
> *Ubuntu 20.04 *seems to be a very windows like experience so far, haven't had to load a single driver for any of the machines I've plugged it into. It even found and installed the network printers. I could get used to this.


I'm gonna have to try that distro !


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like I'll see if I can update and make my version of a Mate-esk version of this distro (need something to tinker with for work anyway - might as well make it purpose made for folding as well like I've done in the past w/ my Kraken modded distros).


----------



## bigjdubb

Trying to get [email protected] running but I am getting this error when trying to install the control and viewer, client installed fine









I'm not sure what I should do, or what I shouldn't be doing. So far the only thing I have done is switch to the nvidia driver (was the open source one) and Install the [email protected] client so there may be some other steps I am missing.


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> Trying to get [email protected] running but I am getting this error when trying to install the control and viewer, client installed fine
> View attachment 2473247
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what I should do, or what I shouldn't be doing. So far the only thing I have done is switch to the nvidia driver (was the open source one) and Install the [email protected] client so there may be some other steps I am missing.
> 
> View attachment 2473248


I have 0 experience with anything Linux based. Is there a version of DDU for Linux you could try to remove that proprietary driver?


----------



## bigjdubb

SO I found this:


> fachcontrol depends on python2, whereas ubuntu 20.04 uses python3.


It appears as though it is only the control center that doesn't work. I will need to use something else or figure out how to set things up with the xml config.

So the XML config is easy, figuring out how to make the XML not ready only (owned by root) is another story. I will mess with this more when I get home to the machine with it installed on the hard drive.

I thought the OS performance was crappy because of using a cheapo thumb drive but it was bad because it was folding balls out on the cpu all day... for anonymous of course


----------



## DarthBaggins

sudo apt get update (might pull the dependencies you need) pyth3 should be backwards compatible to 2 - or the dependency needs to be updated (if it can be).

If I can install the newer Ubuntu onto my test box I should be able to tinker and see what I can do, if there is a by-pass. I'm sure there are a few others who know how to counter this better than I can as well (one's I learned from).


----------



## bigjdubb

Apparently they removed python 2 from the package (or something like that) , so trying to add it back doesn't work. The web control works fine for starting and stopping but I can't modify the config file to set up the slots and user info because I'm not allowed.

There is a fork on Github that is working on updating the control software to work with python 3. You may be able to use that in order to figure something out. Programing stuff is waaaaay over my head.


----------



## Jpmboy

check with @tictoc?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats @amder on one billion points! 🍻


----------



## Cerberus

here is a little writeup that i've done (a while ago)




Cerberus said:


> this will install latest nvidia drivers and OpenCL
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
> sudo apt update
> sudo apt upgrade
> ubuntu-drivers list    (should have nvidia-450)
> sudo apt install nvidia-driver-450
> sudo apt install ocl-icd-libopencl1
> sudo apt update
> sudo apt upgrade
> sudo reboot
> 
> now for [email protected]
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> wget https://download.foldingathome.org/releases/public/release/fahclient/debian-stable-64bit/v7.6/fahclient_7.6.21_amd64.deb
> wget https://download.foldingathome.org/releases/public/release/fahcontrol/debian-stable-64bit/v7.6/fahcontrol_7.6.21-1_all.deb
> wget https://download.foldingathome.org/releases/public/release/fahviewer/debian-stable-64bit/v7.6/fahviewer_7.6.21_amd64.deb
> sudo dpkg -i --fahclient_7.6.21_amd64.deb
> sudo dpkg -i --fahcontrol_7.6.21-1_all.deb
> sudo dpkg -i --fahviewer_7.6.21_amd64.deb
> sudo chmod 755 /etc/fahclient/config.xml
> cd /
> cd /etc/fahclient/
> sudo nano config.xml (change your stuff, ctrl-o to write out)
> sudo reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo /etc/init.d/FAHClient start (to start it)
> sudo /etc/init.d/FAHClient stop (to stop it)


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Congrats @amder on one billion points! 🍻


You are next! Congrats @amder !!!!!


----------



## Cerberus

@bigjdubb


----------



## bigjdubb

Success! 









Found out how to get python 2 on there and it made everything like normal. I just need to get the air coolers on the 1080ti's so I can install them. I'm keeping my links/resources together so I can list them once I get it squared away on the portable install.


----------



## bigjdubb

Cerberus said:


> here is a little writeup that i've done (a while ago)





Cerberus said:


> @bigjdubb


I really should have checked back here sooner.


----------



## Avacado

So the wife started asking me about crypto currencies tonight, then stared me down and said "You have 4 2080Ti's don't you?" Ugh. Sorry boys, gotta divert resources for a bit, she will most likely fund a few 3 series cards and when she does, i'll get back to folding some dedicated. Will be here For FaT's for sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm pretty sure that the ETH coin crop and value now is at the point where mining costs more than it earns just on the power use? I opened a wallet some years ago... made some satoshi and then dropped it. Maybe I should check the old wallet sometime.

why not fold-for-coin?


----------



## Avacado

Jpmboy said:


> I'm pretty sure that the ETH coin crop and value now is at the point where mining costs more than it earns just on the power use? I opened a wallet some years ago... made some satoshi and then dropped it. Maybe I should check the old wallet sometime.
> 
> why not fold-for-coin?


No, not at all, about 15$ per day WITH 0.11 kw/h costs included.




__





WhatToMine - Crypto coins mining profit calculator compared to Ethereum Classic


Calculate how profitable it is to mine selected altcoins in comparison to ethereum or bitcoin




whattomine.com


----------



## bigjdubb

That crypto stuff can't die fast enough, pox on it all.


For the linux folders, my 2070 is doing about 400,000 ppd right now. On windows it's around 2,500,000 ppd. I got something wrong but I'm not sure what.


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> That crypto stuff can't die fast enough, pox on it all.
> 
> 
> For the linux folders, my 2070 is doing about 400,000 ppd right now. On windows it's around 2,500,000 ppd. I got something wrong but I'm not sure what.


Passkey?


----------



## bigjdubb

It looks like the passkey it setup but maybe I need to stop the client service and restart it for the passkey to take effect. Is it that big of a hit when it's not using a passkey?

I thought that maybe it wasn't clocking very high but it was at 1875mhz

I think I am going to make a partition and throw windows on there just in case I don't get it figured out before the [email protected] Extra PPD was the main reason for using Linux


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> It looks like the passkey it setup but maybe I need to stop the client service and restart it for the passkey to take effect. Is it that big of a hit when it's not using a passkey?
> 
> I thought that maybe it wasn't clocking very high but it was at 1875mhz
> 
> I think I am going to make a partition and throw windows on there just in case I don't get it figured out before the [email protected] Extra PPD was the main reason for using Linux


Yea, it's a MASSIVE point loss without the key. Thats the only thing it could be with a 2 million ppd dif.


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah, he's going over to the dark side.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> So the wife started asking me about crypto currencies tonight, then stared me down and said "You have 4 2080Ti's don't you?" Ugh. Sorry boys, gotta divert resources for a bit, she will most likely fund a few 3 series cards and when she does, i'll get back to folding some dedicated. Will be here For FaT's for sure.


I hope your wife will buy you an extra 30xx card for [email protected] just to make this right, cause I'm not happy about this... The man trying to recruit as many users as possible for the cause leaves to make some fake money 
You better be here for the FaT's, cause we have some unfinished business! 



bigjdubb said:


> For the linux folders, my 2070 is doing about 400,000 ppd right now. On windows it's around 2,500,000 ppd. I got something wrong but I'm not sure what.


The best way to tell if the card is working is heat/power consumption and TPF, if that is on the same level as windows it must be passkey related.
This page might help: GeForce RTX 2070 [email protected] PPD Performance



Jpmboy said:


> yeah, he's going over to the dark side.


It would be nice if I could make sense of all the Linux stuff, I bet I leave a few points a day on the table with my systems now.


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> I hope your wife will buy you an extra 30xx card for [email protected] just to make this right, cause I'm not happy about this... The man trying to recruit as many users as possible for the cause leaves to make some fake money
> You better be here for the FaT's, cause we have some unfinished business!


I'm in for the FaT's for sure. Don't you worry, someone has to show you how it's done. Mining ain't ****. People always ask "Was this card mined on" when they should be asking "Was this card folded on"? LOL Mining doesn't even come close to stressing my GPU's like FaH does.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> I'm in for the FaT's for sure. Don't you worry, someone has to show you how it's done. Mining ain't ****. People always ask "Was this card mined on" when they should be asking "Was this card folded on"? LOL Mining doesn't even come close to stressing my GPU's like FaH does.


"how it's done" lol 😂 
Maybe it's the heat part with a lot of them in a box that everyone is worried about? I don't know..


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> "how it's done" lol 😂
> Maybe it's the heat part with a lot of them in a box that everyone is worried about? I don't know..


Grats on a Billion, BTW !!!!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> Grats on a Billion, BTW !!!!!!


Thanks, I'm finally up there with the big boys


----------



## Jpmboy

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Thanks, I'm finally up there with the big boys


congrats!


----------



## Jpmboy

So a 2080Ti does about 50-ish MH/s. The 3090 does 117MH/s... etherium mining. We're talking $10 per day. Not as bad as I thought.


----------



## bigjdubb

Spoiler: Previously on...



I am pretty sure I am having a passkey issue, if there is way that it can somehow be entered but not be applied. When I'm folding normally in windows the base credit and estimated credit are not the same number, estimated credit is always higher. My assumption is that the passkey bonus is what makes the estimated credit higher. On my linux machine (with the passkey entered) the base credit and estimated credit have been the same for the last 3 work units that I have paid attention to. I may be adding 2 to 3 and coming up with 4, I dunno.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled both the client and control (entering the passkey again) with no change. Is there another place/file I can check to see if the passkey is active?



I entered my passkey through the webcontrol instead of the control application and it now seems to be applying the bonus. I am now having trouble with the control software but at least Im getting the points.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Jpmboy said:


> congrats!


Thanks 



Jpmboy said:


> So a 2080Ti does about 50-ish MH/s. The 3090 does 117MH/s... etherium mining. We're talking $10 per day. Not as bad as I thought.


Should be around 250MH/s for what I have in hardware...


----------



## Jpmboy

Avacado said:


> So the wife started asking me about crypto currencies tonight, then stared me down and said "You have 4 2080Ti's don't you?" Ugh. Sorry boys, gotta divert resources for a bit, she will most likely fund a few 3 series cards and when she does, i'll get back to folding some dedicated. Will be here For FaT's for sure.


So I ran a little experiment overnight... 3x TVs, 2x 2080Tis, and a 3090 with ETH. Hash rate for the 3090 is really good. Back to MW and folding soon!


----------



## Avacado

Jpmboy said:


> So I ran a little experiment overnight... 3x TVs, 2x 2080Tis, and a 3090 with ETH. Hash rate for the 3090 is really good. Back to MW and folding soon!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2473809
> View attachment 2473811


Yea, told ya. The current price of ETH makes it very profitable right now. Soon will change from PoW to PoS and mining will be all but gone. So, the consolation is that in a year, there will be a **** ton of second hand GPU's on the low for me to snatch up to fold with. You are getting about double my hashrate. The 3090 puts out about 100 which is close to 2 of my 2080Ti's. Mining does not benefit from a core OC, only memory. Are those number with a high OC or without? Got my cards running a 1200MHz OC atm.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm running the same "experiment" right now, 108MH/s on the 3090 with 500mhz on the ram and core back to zero oc. 
Kinda cool stuff, let's see what happens


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> I'm running the same "experiment" right now, 108MH/s on the 3090 with 500mhz on the ram and core back to zero oc.
> Kinda cool stuff, let's see what happens


I'm responsible for killing our folding team. I should have said nothing.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> I'm responsible for killing our folding team. I should have said nothing.


I was planning to run at around 50% between the FaT's because of the power bill. I'm just curious what this will do, and if it works it might be a good thing to have my hardware pay for the power needed to fold. Maybe even add an extra card..


----------



## bigjdubb

Gives me a chance to play catchup!










Just got home and I'm really liking that PPD estimate! I hope that turns out to be typical.


----------



## Jpmboy

Avacado said:


> Yea, told ya. The current price of ETH makes it very profitable right now. Soon will change from PoW to PoS and mining will be all but gone. So, the consolation is that in a year, there will be a **** ton of second hand GPU's on the low for me to snatch up to fold with. You are getting about double my hashrate. The 3090 puts out about 100 which is close to 2 of my 2080Ti's. Mining does not benefit from a core OC, only memory. Are those number with a high OC or without? Got my cards running a 1200MHz OC atm.


Actually, no OC on any of the cards. Memory only? really?


----------



## ducrider

All 4 of my 1060's were used for mining and sold off cheap.I currently only using 2 of them daily folding but try to get the other two up and running for the FAT's.


----------



## Avacado

Jpmboy said:


> Actually, no OC on any of the cards. Memory only? really?


Na did experiments, core OC yielded no gains. 1200MHz Mem OC boosted all the cards from 45 MH/s to 60 MH/s. Unfortunately something happened overnight and the mining shares aren't paying out like they were a week ago.


----------



## bigjdubb

Hit a new personal best yesterday (9.5 mil), should be better today since one of the cards was only folding for the second half of the day. One more card to bring online before the FaT, so far it's looking like changing over to folding under linux was better for my PPD than adding that 1660.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ducrider said:


> All 4 of my 1060's were used for mining and sold off cheap.I currently only using 2 of them daily folding but try to get the other two up and running for the FAT's.


Nice, I hope you'll be able to get them online 



bigjdubb said:


> Hit a new personal best yesterday (9.5 mil), should be better today since one of the cards was only folding for the second half of the day. One more card to bring online before the FaT, so far it's looking like changing over to folding under linux was better for my PPD than adding that 1660.


10.5 mil, that's looking good!
Funny how much of a difference the OS makes, more than adding a card. Soon I'll install Linux too.


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> Hit a new personal best yesterday (9.5 mil), should be better today since one of the cards was only folding for the second half of the day. One more card to bring online before the FaT, so far it's looking like changing over to folding under linux was better for my PPD than adding that 1660.


Plan to Install Linux in the summer, when and If I can snag a reasonably price newer gen card , then I will migrate the 4 Ti's into their own rig under Linux.


----------



## bigjdubb

My 2080ti under windows usually says between 4.3 and 4.7 mil, it's been 5.5-5.9 under linux so far. Gaining 1mil ppd from switching the os is nice, especially since it's a free os!


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> My 2080ti under windows usually says between 4.3 and 4.7 mil, it's been 5.5-5.9 under linux so far. Gaining 1mil ppd from switching the os is nice, especially since it's a free os!


Sexy, I'm on board. Drooling over possible 24 million PPD. 

Can you post the steps (Barney style)?

I.E.
#1 DL unbuntu
#2 Download these drivers


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ok, now I have no excuse anymore. Need to stay ahead... 😂


----------



## Jpmboy

Sorry guys, once I saw that a portion of this gear can generate $1100/month (actual) with Ethereum, I'm gonna be mining for a bit. Will keep around 2M PPD dedicated to [email protected]


----------



## Avacado

Jpmboy said:


> Sorry guys, once I saw that a portion of this gear can generate $1100/month (actual) with Ethereum, I'm gonna be mining for a bit. Will keep around 2M PPD dedicated to [email protected]


See any difference with the ram oc?


----------



## Jpmboy

Avacado said:


> See any difference with the ram oc?


Yeah, been down clocking the cores and oc the ram. seems to improve the hash rate. did a little reading after you mentioned it, and for everything except the TVs it benefits. With 3 TVs, I'd have to tune each separately... too much of a PIA. 
Oh, BTW, 2 2080TIs (water) ~ one 3090 (air). My 3090 block is supposed to arrive Monday.


----------



## Avacado

Jpmboy said:


> Yeah, been down clocking the cores and oc the ram. seems to improve the hash rate. did a little reading after you mentioned it, and for everything except the TVs it benefits. With 3 TVs, I'd have to tune each separately... too much of a PIA.
> Oh, BTW, 2 2080TIs (water) ~ one 3090 (air). My 3090 block is supposed to arrive Monday.


NICE! I'm getting about 250MH/s with the 4 Ti's 1200 MHz OC on the RAM. Hash rate goes up by 2 if you turn off your monitor.


----------



## Avacado

Ok, meet the newest members of my Family, I have to build the TH10a in that box. Going to be able to house all 4 Ti's


----------



## Jpmboy

That ASUS board is the "teets".


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nice @Avacado 

I'm posting this from Ubuntu, having a great time trying to get all this bull.... working. It would be nice if I had any idea what I am doing 🤣


----------



## Jpmboy

Lol - I feel that way about... just about everything!


----------



## NBrock

My 2080ti in Unraid (linux based) with no oc (FE with the 380watt bios flashed and watercooled) gets around 6 million PPD. That rig is down for some overhauling of the array and I haven't been folding on the 3090 since I sold the 9900k and board and picked up a 10980XE and board from MC. They had a pretty solid price + the combo discount. Should provide me enough lanes for a second 3090 and my two nvme m.2. Been messing around with getting it OC'd before I dive back into folding on this rig. Ended up needing to do per core OC since core 17 is a little sleepy lol. Sitting at 4.8 all core. I have to mess with cache/mesh OC later today. Been sifting through the 10980xe thread and reading up on what @Jpmboy has to say.

@Avacado you should fire up unraid (boots off a thumb drive and runs in memory). It was really simple to get the [email protected] docker container up and running with the Ti. You can do it all through a GUI on the UNRAID web interface. Without the OC it runs more PPD than it did in Windows 10 Pro with 2145 core and + 1000 to the mem.


----------



## bigjdubb

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Nice @Avacado
> 
> I'm posting this from Ubuntu, having a great time trying to get all this bull.... working. It would be nice if I had any idea what I am doing 🤣


What version of Linux?


----------



## Avacado

NBrock said:


> My 2080ti in Unraid (linux based) with no oc (FE with the 380watt bios flashed and watercooled) gets around 6 million PPD. That rig is down for some overhauling of the array and I haven't been folding on the 3090 since I sold the 9900k and board and picked up a 10980XE and board from MC. They had a pretty solid price + the combo discount. Should provide me enough lanes for a second 3090 and my two nvme m.2. Been messing around with getting it OC'd before I dive back into folding on this rig. Ended up needing to do per core OC since core 17 is a little sleepy lol. Sitting at 4.8 all core. I have to mess with cache/mesh OC later today. Been sifting through the 10980xe thread and reading up on what @Jpmboy has to say.
> 
> @Avacado you should fire up unraid (boots off a thumb drive and runs in memory). It was really simple to get the [email protected] docker container up and running with the Ti. You can do it all through a GUI on the UNRAID web interface. Without the OC it runs more PPD than it did in Windows 10 Pro with 2145 core and + 1000 to the mem.


Book marked the website, 60$ ain't bad to have an OS that I can dual boot purely off a Flash drive. Will have to purchase a larger drive since it only runs on a memstick.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

bigjdubb said:


> What version of Linux?


Ubuntu 20.04.1
I have a few things working, but I'm not able to edit the config and have the advanced control. So I folded one a8 unit, and went back to Windows.


----------



## Cerberus

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Ubuntu 20.04.1
> I have a few things working, but I'm not able to edit the config and have the advanced control. So I folded one a8 unit, and went back to Windows.


did you follow my guide, or did you try using the docker container?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I used your guide, but there seems to be some trouble with python/python2. 
Also, with the nano config.xml command I get an empty window.


----------



## NBrock

Avacado said:


> Book marked the website, 60$ ain't bad to have an OS that I can dual boot purely off a Flash drive. Will have to purchase a larger drive since it only runs on a memstick.


You don't need a very large thumb drive for it if you have a spare hard drive or ssd you can have everything other than the OS installed elsewhere. UNRAID also has a hypervisor so you can spin up some VMs and use it for much more. Right now my UNRAID system is pretty much dedicated to PLEX, Folding (on the 2080ti), and system backups.


----------



## franz

Bastiaan_NL said:


> I used your guide, but there seems to be some trouble with python/python2.
> Also, with the nano config.xml command I get an empty window.


Try this python fix
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get -finstall python-gnome2
reboot

If that doesnt work try
wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/109052632/python-support_1.0.15_all.deb
sudo dpkg -i python-support_1.0.15_all.deb
reboot

To edit config file in ubuntu try
gedit admin:///etc/fahclient/config.xml
gedit is a text editor, if you are using a different text editor replace gedit with that name


----------



## bigjdubb

You will have to install python 2 in order for the conrol application to work on 20.04, they removed python 2 completely. That is the reason I was trying to use that beta control application but I never coould figure out how to get it installed so I went back to python 2 and the latest control.

I need to track down the terminal commands and download urls, i have them in my history on one of these machines.

Ok, I'm going to give this a shot. This is what worked for me when using a freshly isntalled (and updated!) Ubuntu 20.04.

1. Install fahclient 7.6.21 (you can just double click the downlaoded .deb file)
a) open firefox and type Local [email protected] Web Control in the url window. This will bring up the webcontrol and you can enter you username, team id, and passkey. I also stop the client from here before continuing on.

2. Open the terminal app (bottom left hand quick launch, located in utilities)


> sudo apt-get update -y
> sudo apt-get install -y aptitude





> sudo aptitude install python-gobject-2
> wget http://old.kali.org/kali/pool/main/p/pygtk/python-gtk2_2.24.0-6_amd64.deb
> sudo dpkg -i python-gtk2_2.24.0-6_amd64.deb


3. Install fahcontrol 7.6.21 (you can just double click the downlaoded .deb file)

This will get you to a place very similar to windows. 

_Before you start configuring you will need to open up the additional drivers application from the quick launch. Here you will change the driver to the nvidia-driver-460 (should be the first one if you updated ubuntu). If you don't see the 460 listed then you need to open up the software & updates app and get updated._

It may be overkill but I usually reboot between most of those steps. For sure you will need to reboot after updating and/or changing the driver.

Once you get back into ubuntu you should be able to open fahcontrol from an icon in the quick launch. Go to configure/expert then you will need to remove the gpu:false entry and add a gpu:true entry. 

You should now be able to add the gpu slot and setup like windows.

There may be an easier way to do all of those things but that is how it has worked for me.


----------



## bigjdubb

I want to point out that I get an error in the last line of terminal when I do the dpkg command in step two, this hasn't been an issue for me but I only fold. If you plan to do other things that involve python then my steps above may cause an issue, I have no idea what the impact is from doing ^that. I just know that it lets me use fahcontrol instead of ripping out my hair with that temperamental af config file.

Also, this may work if you have already installed fahcontrol with no luck running it, but it may not. If you have trouble the use this to uninstall fah and start fresh



> sudo dpkg -P fahclient
> sudo dpkg -P fahcontrol


----------



## franz

Thanks for the notes @bigjdubb I didnt know they changed things again in 20.04


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> My 2080ti in Unraid (linux based) with no oc (FE with the 380watt bios flashed and watercooled) gets around 6 million PPD. That rig is down for some overhauling of the array and I haven't been folding on the 3090 since I sold the 9900k and board and picked up a 10980XE and board from MC. They had a pretty solid price + the combo discount. Should provide me enough lanes for a second 3090 and my two nvme m.2. Been messing around with getting it OC'd before I dive back into folding on this rig. Ended up needing to do per core OC since core 17 is a little sleepy lol. Sitting at 4.8 all core. I have to mess with cache/mesh OC later today. Been sifting through the 10980xe thread and reading up on what @Jpmboy has to say.
> 
> @Avacado you should fire up unraid (boots off a thumb drive and runs in memory). It was really simple to get the [email protected] docker container up and running with the Ti. You can do it all through a GUI on the UNRAID web interface. Without the OC it runs more PPD than it did in Windows 10 Pro with 2145 core and + 1000 to the mem.


The 10980XE and a good x299 board will serve you well. Keeping the 10980XE below 80C underload is where they need to be for sure. 4.8 all core is a very snappy OC! 👌


----------



## Avacado

@Jpmboy I picked up a few Tesla K80s. Do you know how they might fold?


----------



## bigjdubb

Doesn't the K mean Kepler on those professional cards?


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> Doesn't the K mean Kepler on those professional cards?


Yea i think so. Dual gpu card 5k cuda cores.


----------



## bigjdubb

I don't know how comparable the performance of cuda cores are between generations but a 2080ti has less than 5k. Seems like the potential is there, I'm curious to see how it does.


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> I don't know how comparable the performance of cuda cores are between generations but a 2080ti has less than 5k. Seems like the potential is there, I'm curious to see how it does.


Its 2.5k per gpu and there are 2 gpus on the card. Got 5 of them, when I can get them setup. I'll let you know.


----------



## bigjdubb

Well hopefully they turn out to be like a 2080ti in output, but a bit more electricity. 

I have been shopping quadros on the used market, the pricing has seemed just as brutal for them as it is for consumer cards. Were you able to get them for a good price?


----------



## Jpmboy

Avacado said:


> @Jpmboy I picked up a few Tesla K80s. Do you know how they might fold?


Probably not as good as a GTX780Ti would simply due to the clocks? I mean the kepler architecture is pretty dated now, but I really do not know - you have to tell us! what are they? Compute capability 3-something?


----------



## Jpmboy

oops - derped a double post (gead, I hate typing on a phone!)


----------



## Avacado

Jpmboy said:


> Probably not as good as a GTX780Ti would simply due to the clocks? I mean the kepler architecture is pretty dated now, but I really do not know - you have to tell us! what are they? Compute capability 3-something?


Looks like 3.7 Compute.


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> Well hopefully they turn out to be like a 2080ti in output, but a bit more electricity.
> 
> I have been shopping quadros on the used market, the pricing has seemed just as brutal for them as it is for consumer cards. Were you able to get them for a good price?


About 120$ each. I also got a Quadro P4000 to play with too. I know, I know, still I wanted to know what a 5k Dual GPU looks like. Ive got a mining rack coming, gonna have some fun.


----------



## bigjdubb

Whats did you pay for the P4000? I've been trying to get my hands on a P2000 for my work machine.


----------



## Avacado

Sorry, it's not a P4000, it's a K4000. Payed 95$


----------



## Jpmboy

Avacado said:


> About 120$ each. I also got a Quadro P4000 to play with too. I know, I know, still I wanted to know what a 5k Dual GPU looks like. Ive got a mining rack coming, gonna have some fun.


If you got the K80s for $120 each... you musta stole them. 😉


----------



## bigjdubb

No joke. I've watched multiple auctions for kepler quadros that have ended up being higher than I would pay for a pascal quadro. Everything is silly right now but sometimes a few sneak through unnoticed. That's how I ended up with a 2070.


----------



## Avacado

Whole bunch on fleabay right now. TESLA K80 900-22080-6300-000 NVIDIA 24GB GDDR5 CUDA GPU GRAPHICS ACCELERATORS | eBay


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah with these Tesla-class cards, at least the pascal thru volta I've played with, in order to get them to work their best at compute loads ya gotta issue a few SMI commands to ensure that they stay in compute mode P0 state with folding or mining. Otherwise the GPU does not understand why it needs to stay in P0 with a low load on the graphics engine.
It's easy and there are a bunch of "tutorials" for Nvidia-SMI.

If you can find the proper NV inspector, you can disable the "Force P2 Cuda" if you want full bore instead of using SMI. Here's 2 2080Tis mining ETH - in P2. And a snip of the proper NVi Profile Inspector to use these days.


----------



## bigjdubb

How do you cool it? Does it need a rack case to force the air through?


----------



## Jpmboy

Avacado said:


> Whole bunch on fleabay right now. TESLA K80 900-22080-6300-000 NVIDIA 24GB GDDR5 CUDA GPU GRAPHICS ACCELERATORS | eBay


PLease show some folding or mining data! 🤙


----------



## Avacado

Jpmboy said:


> PLease show some folding or mining data! 🤙


I will when they get here!


----------



## Jpmboy

Avacado said:


> I will when they get here!


Oh sheet, I thought you already had them. My bad.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

@Cerberus @bigjdubb @franz Thanks for all the help, I will give all that a try once the FaT is over 

After searching for the K80 PPD I only found one person mentioning 600k ppd, that was a recent post.
That is less than a 1650 for 3 times the powerdraw.


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> @Cerberus @bigjdubb @franz Thanks for all the help, I will give all that a try once the FaT is over
> 
> After searching for the K80 PPD I only found one person mentioning 600k ppd, that was a recent post.
> That is less than a 1650 for 3 times the powerdraw.


Won't know for sure, though this guy was getting 2.5 million out of it at one point.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That is not bad at all, I hope you are right!


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> That is not bad at all, I hope you are right!


We are neck and neck. You are probably going to pull ahead today. I have to work from home, so I'll lose some powa!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

It's a tight race indeed! One 1080ti will go down in 5 hours, so you'll be able to catch up 

I hope your next upgrades will come close to mine, I've got a little something on the way..


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> It's a tight race indeed! One 1080ti will go down in 5 hours, so you'll be able to catch up
> 
> I hope your next upgrades will come close to mine, I've got a little something on the way..


"Little huh"? Summer time is when your gonna feel the heat. Iv'e got too much **** to build and no time to do it. Need to get an electrician out to the house to partition some of these circuits out.


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> so you'll be able to catch up


Pfft, your acting like we aren't flip flopping the lead, I have been checking all night. Nothing to catch up hoss.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> "Little huh"? Summer time is when your gonna feel the heat. Iv'e got too much **** to build and no time to do it. Need to get an electrician out to the house to partition some of these circuits out.


Yeah, though I don't think that'll run 24/7. It'll be a good one for the FaT's though!
It's a good idea to take a look at the circuits, I've already done some calculations and I'm still fine. Grounded and enough room to expand 



Avacado said:


> Pfft, your acting like we aren't flip flopping the lead, I have been checking all night. Nothing to catch up hoss.


I only check the stats at the right time, when I'm ahead 😂


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Yeah, though I don't think that'll run 24/7. It'll be a good one for the FaT's though!
> It's a good idea to take a look at the circuits, I've already done some calculations and I'm still fine. Grounded and enough room to expand
> 
> 
> I only check the stats at the right time, when I'm ahead 😂


Don't look now then


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Now is a better time to look


----------



## Avacado

IT BEGINS!!!! More excited for the 5 M40's that should be coming next week! They should put out close to a 1660Ti. These K80's meh, we'll see.


----------



## bigjdubb

Looks like a motherboard capable of bifurcating the pci-e slots would be helpful, along with one of those mining racks to maybe get 8 running from one board. I'm not sure where the cutoff is for losing ppd at x4-x8 etc. I know that the lower performance parts don't suffer as much so it may be worthwhile.

If you're running linux I would suggest 1.5 gigs of system ram per card. That's how much my ram usage went up with each card I added. You don't want it to run out and start page filing, pretty much unusable in that situation.


----------



## Avacado

Would try to get at least 4x for minimal ppd loss. Most boards don't have enough 16x slots to bifurcate. I'd be lucky to get more than 4 cards running at >4x on one board.

RAM I got, just got a 8x8GB kit of 3200 for the x399 TR board.

This is about as good as they come within a reasonable price point. GIGABYTE X399 Designare EX (AMD Ryzen Thread Ripper TR4/ATX/WiFi/ Motherboard 889523011539 | eBay


----------



## bigjdubb

I'm not very knowledgeable about the bifurcation stuff but they make pci-e cards that will split x16 in different ways x4-x4-x4-x4, x8-x8, x8-x4-x4 etc. If you got x399 then you could easily make a rig that will crush your breaker box. 

Gonna dim your neighbors lights the first time you turn it on.


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> I'm not very knowledgeable about the bifurcation stuff but they make pci-e cards that will split x16 in different ways x4-x4-x4-x4, x8-x8, x8-x4-x4 etc. If you got x399 then you could easily make a rig that will crush your breaker box.
> 
> Gonna dim your neighbors lights the first time you turn it on.


Ha! Luckily for me, I have 2x20 amp circuits already and a 50 amp that I am going to have an electrician turn into another 20 amp and a 30 amp circuit, so I can get a HUGE battery backup.


----------



## Jpmboy

bigjdubb said:


> I'm not very knowledgeable about the bifurcation stuff but they make pci-e cards that will split x16 in different ways x4-x4-x4-x4, x8-x8, x8-x4-x4 etc. If you got x399 then you could easily make a rig that will crush your breaker box.
> 
> Gonna dim your neighbors lights the first time you turn it on.


Sheet, where'd you get the picture of my e-meter? NOthing is private anymore...


----------



## bigjdubb

Jpmboy said:


> Sheet, where'd you get the picture of my e-meter? NOthing is private anymore...


I also have some of your unpaired socks, used underwear, and dryer lint... ibcreepin


----------



## Avacado

bigjdubb said:


> I also have some of your unpaired socks, used underwear, and dryer lint... ibcreepin


You are a few months late to the party, though if you truly found some of his "panties" you probably burned them like I did when I found his first pair.


----------



## Jpmboy

bigjdubb said:


> I also have some of your unpaired socks, used underwear, and dryer lint... ibcreepin


.. and they said I was not being spied upon! NO sense in trying to sneak this out of the garage anymore.


----------



## bigjdubb

Looks like we will be moving back into the 10 spot today


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Number 10, we did it


----------



## Jpmboy

Geeze, I never realized we dropped back below 10? Or is this our maiden crossing of the top 10 ceiling?


----------



## Avacado

Jpmboy said:


> Geeze, I never realized we dropped back below 10? Or is this our maiden crossing of the top 10 ceiling?


I think so. Never known OCN to be higher.


----------



## Jpmboy

Damn nice push guys!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm pretty sure we've been higher in the past, but it's not easy to find any proof of that.


[edit]
#6 is the highest I've found, that was in 2010.
A 75 page thread dedicated to overtaking Custom PC & bit-tech, the good old days 









Overclock.net Vs Custom PC - We're #6!!!!


Stats http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdGF5RVdfQ2RfZnJ0Y3c5aWM1dXVNZGc&w=80&h=650 Google Spreadsheet For new/potential folders: First of all, allow me to welcome you to team 37726! For those of you who aren't sure how to start Folding, take a look at this guide. For a...




www.overclock.net


----------



## bigjdubb

We were 10 not that long ago and then dropped down, TSC was pushing hard then stopped. It will be short lived, 4 weeks or so before we are back to 11 and we begin the slow slide.

No 1 is no team so 11 is still a top 10 team, IMO.

Since I can't win a FaT I will take a small win...


----------



## Avacado

Yea, I take fault for this. Pulled myself and JPM off for a bit. I promise i'll make it up to you guys.


----------



## NBrock

Yeah we (OCN) use to be higher before forum activity had the big drop off. I just need to find a second 3090FE to add to the mix and my (NBrock = PaperClip) PPD should see a nice bump.


----------



## Jpmboy

Avacado said:


> Yea, I take fault for this. Pulled myself and JPM off for a bit. I promise i'll make it up to you guys.


Nah, you didn't take me off. I've had the majority of gear here on Milkyway for over a year 24/7. Helped push OCN into the top 3 on that board. It's a tough one tho, really need FP64 capability (Quadro, TitanV, Radeon VII and the like). It was a campaign, best I could do there was ~8M PPD 
Not that it means much to the [email protected] crew. 😊


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I know OCN was 3rd place at one time, back in 2011 I think. Excluding the "default" team. I think it was just EVGA and [H] ahead of us.

ok, found the thread:








overclock.net - 3rd [email protected] team in the world!


-credit to Lutro0 for the logo- https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdHFQem81WmktMDB1Z1VLNUpRUEk5aVE&w=95&h=250&single=trueGoogle Spreadsheet It's been a while since we've had a good overtake thread, so we'll bring you two in one instead. At our current rate, we will be...




www.overclock.net


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

bigjdubb said:


> Since I can't win a FaT I will take a small win...


You are pushing pretty hard! I'm slowly recovering from my EOC foldathon, soon I'll be back to normal avg ppd 



Avacado said:


> Yea, I take fault for this. Pulled myself and JPM off for a bit. I promise i'll make it up to you guys.


You almost convinced me too.. I hope you make a lot of money so you can double the team ppd soon 



k4m1k4z3 said:


> I know OCN was 3rd place at one time, back in 2011 I think. Excluding the "default" team. I think it was just EVGA and [H] ahead of us.
> 
> ok, found the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclock.net - 3rd [email protected] team in the world!
> 
> 
> -credit to Lutro0 for the logo- https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdHFQem81WmktMDB1Z1VLNUpRUEk5aVE&w=95&h=250&single=trueGoogle Spreadsheet It's been a while since we've had a good overtake thread, so we'll bring you two in one instead. At our current rate, we will be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


I can't remember that one, guess I was not around anymore at that time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Bastiaan_NL said:


> You are pushing pretty hard! I'm slowly recovering from my EOC foldathon, soon I'll be back to normal avg ppd
> 
> 
> You almost convinced me too.. I hope you make a lot of money so you can double the team ppd soon
> 
> 
> *I can't remember that one, guess I was not around anymore at that time.*


You're back in the fold !


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Jpmboy said:


> You're back in the fold !


After 9 years I am, stronger than ever!


----------



## bigjdubb

I'm going to slow the push for a few days, I need to spread out the thermal load. Too many gpu's in the room with the thermostat, warm in there and freezing in the other rooms.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That's why I have one of the systems in my bedroom 😂


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah - keep it in the garage for the winter and the mice will move in... cause it warm in there!


----------



## bigjdubb

The week of winter was nice, I just left the window open and it stayed in the 60's inside.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Jpmboy said:


> Yeah - keep it in the garage for the winter and the mice will move in... cause it warm in there!


Maybe they can use a fan as treadmill to generate some power 🤔 (I want the old smilies back!)


----------



## notyettoday

Cold here, nice and warm in the office! I'm scheming on putting my 2x 2080s in one rig and shoving it in the garage before spring, the htpc 2080 gets a bit toasty in the summer...


----------



## bigjdubb

It looks like the extremeoverclocking [email protected] stats page is no longer updating. Is there another place with detailed stats like they have?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I noticed it too, but I don't know any other website with detailed stats.
Next working update will be a good one 😂


----------



## bigjdubb

Well I know that I'm still completing units and [email protected] is keeping up with it. I've gotten used to checking every three hours to make sure everything is still running, routine is out of whack so now my brain is out of whack.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I know how you feel because I do the same thing. The stats.foldingathome.org page is right next to the eoc page on my phone, so I know everything is fine but still... 

[edit]
Turns out the stats file is frozen on the [email protected] side, I just read something about it on the folding forum.


----------



## bigjdubb

I had a 15 mil 6pm update, made it worth it


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

21 mil for me, kinda funny


----------



## NBrock

Do we have a Folding discord channel?


----------



## Cerberus

NBrock said:


> Do we have a Folding discord channel?


yes we do


----------



## notyettoday

I've noticed a points drop over the past several days, anyone know whats going on?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I had some trouble receiving work units, and the units I received are low ppd. Around 60% of the average on my cards.

At this moment one 3090 is working on a 17800 unit with 3.8-4.2 mil ppd, the other (exact same) 3090 is working on a 17433 unit with 7.4-7.8 mil ppd.
Receiving a few of those low ppd units will have a nice impact..


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> I had some trouble receiving work units, and the units I received are low ppd. Around 60% of the average on my cards.
> 
> At this moment one 3090 is working on a 17800 unit with 3.8-4.2 mil ppd, the other (exact same) 3090 is working on a 17433 unit with 7.4-7.8 mil ppd.


Oh, nice, when did you get the second 3090? I know you were looking for one.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> Oh, nice, when did you get the second 3090? I know you were looking for one.


I ordered the card 3 weeks ago and received it 2 weeks ago, and it was €50 less than the first one.
After that the prices went up on every webshop here in the Netherlands.

How's the tesla farm coming along?


----------



## Avacado

Bastiaan_NL said:


> I ordered the card 3 weeks ago and received it 2 weeks ago, and it was €50 less than the first one.
> After that the prices went up on every webshop here in the Netherlands.
> 
> How's the tesla farm coming along?


Whelp, you just bought your way out of our rivalry 

Have not experimented with folding them. Their use as miners, sigh, not so beuno. Putting the K80's back on ebay. I'll keep the M40's and experiment with folding them. They did not fare well on the X399 board, will try them on a z370 this weekend.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm pretty sure with a bit of linux help you can still get me, cause I'm done with that for now... 😂 
With 2 3090's, a 2080ti and a 2080s I'm a bit over 20mil ppd without gaming. But that really depends on the units, looking at HFM right now it reports 18 mil and an hour ago it was 23.5.
So as long as the units differ so much, we all depend on good units for a good result.

Sorry to hear they did not mine well, I hope you won't lose any money on selling them.
Good luck with the M40's, let us know how that turns out


----------



## notyettoday

Bastiaan_NL said:


> I had some trouble receiving work units, and the units I received are low ppd. Around 60% of the average on my cards.
> 
> At this moment one 3090 is working on a 17800 unit with 3.8-4.2 mil ppd, the other (exact same) 3090 is working on a 17433 unit with 7.4-7.8 mil ppd.
> Receiving a few of those low ppd units will have a nice impact..



Thats interesting, I've been too busy to set up hfm, however every rig that has a monitor is producing the ppd it has been in the recent past, Unless my htpc 2080 and 1650s are just picking up low point units... Guess I need to check.


----------



## bigjdubb

I'm having the same production problems. I've been playing CP2077 so it would be lower than normal but it's basically half. The work unit my 2080ti was doing this morning showed an estimated 2 million ppd.


----------



## notyettoday

my numbers jumped 7million on Stanford's site not too long ago, perhaps it was a problem on their end?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Jep, pretty sure. I had a 53 unit 11 mill update, must have been missing units


----------



## notyettoday

That makes me feel better, I didn't figure adding a 1050ti would cut my numbers in half


----------



## bigjdubb

I guess they were still having troubles from the stats freeze the other day because I just got a big update as well. Hopefully this means that I don't have to mess with anything tonight.


----------



## NBrock

Just scored a second 3090FE. Should be here next week. Next foldathon should be pretty good for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> Just scored a second 3090FE. Should be here next week. Next foldathon should be pretty good for me.


Boom! Nicely done...


----------



## Avacado

I don't know where you guys keep finding these 3090's. I went to my local bestbuy today and asked the guy if the store had ever had any 3 series or 6 series cards since launch and he said no. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## NBrock

They dropped online today at BestBuy. A buddy managed to snag it for me.


----------



## ducrider

I just got a new case and put together 2 rigs into one.So my second folding rig(for foldathons) is all in one unit.So I an running at full power as of right now.One card is running a bit hot and throttling back ppd.That will be taken care of with a pci-e riser cable and a horizontal mount in the case.So ppd has seemed a bit low for me for 32 or so hours.Then the 3 pm update was wow that's a big update.So def there is a issue going on and everybody not getting turned in points.

I wish the 30xx would get to be fully available so these 20xx cards will come down in price.I had a local seller want $450 for a 2060....... LIKE ***......


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hello all,

Just wanted to pop in and let people know that we at EHW are celebrating the [email protected] 20th Anniversary with a blowout competition with prizing from our hardware sponsors, Cooler Master, Crucial, Corsair, EKWB, InWin & TeamGroup. 

I know the competitions here have not offered up much prizing as of late, so wanted to give you guys the opportunity to get your hands on some goods while folding for the cause. 

Check it out: [email protected] 20th Anniversary Folding Competition - Lots of prizes up for grabs !


----------



## Avacado

Hard to beat those bribes. Won't that interfere with the fat here? Or when is the fat here.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Avacado said:


> Hard to beat those bribes. Won't that interfere with the fat here? Or when is the fat here.


No, we made sure that it does NOT coincide with the OCN FAT on purpose


----------



## bigjdubb

Nice!

So the prizes are random choice with your output determining the tier of prizes you can be selected for?



Avacado said:


> I don't know where you guys keep finding these 3090's. I went to my local bestbuy today and asked the guy if the store had ever had any 3 series or 6 series cards since launch and he said no. I couldn't believe it.


I don't know if you have a Microcenter near you but the one near me gets new Nvidia cards (they don't get many radeon cards) everyday but you have to wait in line before the store opens to have a chance at getting one. They aren't listing all of the cards they get on the website because they run out a few minutes after opening the doors. 

I'll give up computers before I wait in line to buy hardware, but they sell a couple dozen every morning.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

bigjdubb said:


> Nice!
> 
> So the prizes are random choice with your output determining the tier of prizes you can be selected for?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you have a Microcenter near you but the one near me gets new Nvidia cards (they don't get many radeon cards) everyday but you have to wait in line before the store opens to have a chance at getting one. They aren't listing all of the cards they get on the website because they run out a few minutes after opening the doors.
> 
> I'll give up computers before I wait in line to buy hardware, but they sell a couple dozen every morning.


Yes exactly, that is how the prize drawing will be done


----------



## Avacado

ENTERPRISE said:


> No, we made sure that it does NOT coincide with the OCN FAT on purpose


Well that IS good news. Send a PM to my wife explaining why I won't be generating mining income for over a week.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

NBrock said:


> Just scored a second 3090FE. Should be here next week. Next foldathon should be pretty good for me.


Last night, BestBuy canceled my 3090FE order that I had placed on Jan 22, due to insufficient supply. I am very upset that they are taking new orders and then canceling the old ones....

But congrats on getting an order placed. Hopefully your luck is better than mine on actually receiving the card.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Avacado said:


> Well that IS good news. Send a PM to my wife explaining why I won't be generating mining income for over a week.


That is something we need to discuss with your wife anyways, this mining stuff needs to end... 

@NBrock Good to hear you've found a second one. Have fun with it! 

@k4m1k4z3 That's a good reason to be upset.. Is it still for sale for the same price or did they increase it?


----------



## NBrock

k4m1k4z3 said:


> Last night, BestBuy canceled my 3090FE order that I had placed on Jan 22, due to insufficient supply. I am very upset that they are taking new orders and then canceling the old ones....
> 
> But congrats on getting an order placed. Hopefully your luck is better than mine on actually receiving the card.


Oof. So far so good with my order. Was still original MSRP too ($1499).


----------



## notyettoday

Congrats on the 3090s everyone! I'm getting ready to fix an oversight on my part with a vehicle I bought, so sadly my folding card funds are going towards putting a new frame under my '85 pickup... D'oh! 

Anyways, looks like the point updates are malfunctioning again. I shuffled everything around over the weekend to try to get some more folding power at work, but it makes it hard to see the results when all points aren't being counted.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Avacado said:


> Well that IS good news. Send a PM to my wife explaining why I won't be generating mining income for over a week.


I would just say please with a cherry on top lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

notyettoday said:


> Congrats on the 3090s everyone! I'm getting ready to fix an oversight on my part with a vehicle I bought, so sadly my folding card funds are going towards putting a new frame under my '85 pickup... D'oh!
> 
> Anyways, looks like the point updates are malfunctioning again. I shuffled everything around over the weekend to try to get some more folding power at work, but it makes it hard to see the results when all points aren't being counted.


I thought one system was down, cause for one team I had 0 points and the other a few units per update. Turned out the updates were wrong again..

Rip folding budget, good luck fixing the truck!


----------



## notyettoday

Bastiaan_NL said:


> I thought one system was down, cause for one team I had 0 points and the other a few units per update. Turned out the updates were wrong again..
> 
> Rip folding budget, good luck fixing the truck!


Thats kind of where I was, thinking maybe my htpc was down or getting poopy units but I didn't want to change the channel on my lady to find out. Thanks for the luck! I'll need it.... This $1400 truck will end up costing $6000 by the time its done, but it'll have a new everything beside the cab, engine, and transmission so I suppose thats not so bad!


----------



## NBrock

My only question now is... where are these 3 slot nvlink bridges? lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

notyettoday said:


> Thats kind of where I was, thinking maybe my htpc was down or getting poopy units but I didn't want to change the channel on my lady to find out. Thanks for the luck! I'll need it.... This $1400 truck will end up costing $6000 by the time its done, but it'll have a new everything beside the cab, engine, and transmission so I suppose thats not so bad!


That's a lot of money, let's hope you'll be done after those repairs so we can talk about getting a few 3xxx cards 



NBrock said:


> My only question now is... where are these 3 slot nvlink bridges? lol


You did not get a third card, did you?


----------



## NBrock

Bastiaan_NL said:


> You did not get a third card, did you?


LOL No. I just need a bridge with 3 slot spacing vs 4.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

It was bedtime for me, you can't link 3 of them..
I'd like to put both 3090's in one system, but I'm afraid heat will be an issue. They are maxing out at 45°C over ambient, with 2 of those heaters close to each other it'll be a lot more. Besides that, my psu can't handle that.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

To continue the conversation @Fluxmaven @NBrock @Avacado and @speed_demon had over at the post your last purchase thread:

25 mil average is nearly impossible with the units we receive right now. 
The highest I've seen on a single 3090 is 9.8mil ppd, but I only received 4 of those units. Usually it's around 6.7 mil ppd, give or take 100k points. With the 2080ti only doing around 4.8mil and the 2080s 2.8 mil on those same units, I see a little over 20mil on HFM.net. Now I do like to play some CoD, so my actual output is more like 18mil a day.
With a consistent 8 mil per 3090 which I had in the past, 5.5 mil on the 2080ti and 4 mil on the 2080s it should be around 25 mil. I've seen it a few times, but never for more than a day.


----------



## Avacado

Folding station is up and running.


----------



## NBrock

Yeah the recent WUs have been killing PPD. The second 3090 should be in Thursday. So I'll have it in the rig and fired up for the weekend. I have been lucky enough to get cards when the stock drops so only MSRP for me. Now I just need the blocks to hurry up. Wonder how they will do with pretty much no space between them. going to temporarily strap an extra fan to the side and blow on the fins for a little extra cooling.


----------



## ducrider

NBrock said:


> Yeah the recent WUs have been killing PPD. The second 3090 should be in Thursday. So I'll have it in the rig and fired up for the weekend. I have been lucky enough to get cards when the stock drops so only MSRP for me. Now I just need the blocks to hurry up. Wonder how they will do with pretty much no space between them. going to temporarily strap an extra fan to the side and blow on the fins for a little extra cooling.


Maybe a pci-e extender cable from Amazon and do a getto rig job till you can get some better spacing.Prob cool better than a rigged up fan.


----------



## NBrock

I'm not too worried about temps. There should still be a slight space between them since it's not a full 3 slot card and my ambient temps are pretty low in my basement. 70% fan speed never gets above 50c folding.


----------



## Jpmboy

Looks like @notteytoday should take the overall lead in about a month...


----------



## CptAsian

February FaT thread has been posted, it's running from this Wednesday to Friday because I'm a terrible person and didn't set it up earlier. 🙃 Apologies guys.









February 2021 Foldathon - Wednesday 17th - Friday 19th -...


----> SIGN UP HERE




www.overclock.net


----------



## NBrock

oof. Maybe I'll have the second 3090 for the end of it! One can hope!


----------



## notyettoday

Jpmboy said:


> Looks like @notteytoday should take the overall lead in about a month...


Thanks to you! When you're wide open, I can't even begin to compete lol, I'm the tortoise in this race. Though with this crazy winter weather, my lady is starting to see the advantages of my folding room, 75°F no matter what.


----------



## Jpmboy

notyettoday said:


> Thanks to you! When you're wide open, I can't even begin to compete lol, I'm the tortoise in this race. Though with this crazy winter weather, my lady is starting to see the advantages of my folding room, 75°F no matter what.


Same here... warmest room in the house, even with two windows cracked open during this deep freeze!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just a small reminder that our 20th Anniversary [email protected] competition starts in 4 days with lots of prizes up for grabs from our generous sponsors ! Be sure to get signed up and a part of the action. [email protected] 20th Anniversary Folding Competition - Lots of prizes up for grabs !


----------



## BWG

Come win my Money!


----------



## Avacado

BWG said:


> Come win my Money!


Fine.


----------



## notyettoday

So I'm going to attempt to get my hands on a 3060, will this driver limit on mining performance hurt folding?


----------



## Avacado

notyettoday said:


> So I'm going to attempt to get my hands on a 3060, will this driver limit on mining performance hurt folding?


That is a good question. I hope not. It said related to specific mining algorithms. I don't know how closely folding mirrors mining calculations. I would personally not risk it.


----------



## notyettoday

Avacado said:


> That is a good question. I hope not. It said related to specific mining algorithms. I don't know how closely folding mirrors mining calculations. I would personally not risk it.


With gfx card prices the way they are, I figure it's worth the risk since I could always get my money back selling it locally. Perhaps I'll be the guinea pig for the folding community here


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Folders start your engines, competition time in approx 35 mins: [email protected] 20th Anniversary Folding Competition - Lots of prizes up for grabs !


----------



## BWG

ENTERPRISE said:


> Folders start your engines, competition time in approx 35 mins: [email protected] 20th Anniversary Folding Competition - Lots of prizes up for grabs !


----------



## NBrock

These newer WUs are lame. I want my big boi PPD numbers.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

The 17800 unit is really bad, but I've seen that one before.
4 mil ppd on a 3090, 3 mil on a 2080ti... Something must be wrong with the benchmark/baseline machine over at [email protected]


----------



## NBrock

Yeah. I was just hoping to be able to flex my PPD output a little more haha.


----------



## BWG

NBrock said:


> Yeah. I was just hoping to be able to flex my PPD output a little more haha.


What are you folding on these days?


----------



## Avacado

BWG said:


> What are you folding on these days?


He's a beast, 2080Ti and a pair of 3090's Just like Bastiaan.


----------



## bigjdubb

17800 sucks. I wonder if there have been some adjustments made with newer units now that CUDA is being utilized. I need to let everything run uninterrupted to be sure, but I feel like I have lost about 2mil ppd spread across 4 machines.


----------



## BWG

Dang! NBrock is the big big time these days!


----------



## NBrock

haha finally worked my way up to the big guys. Got super lucky with being able to snag 3090FE from Best Buy online at different times. Didn't expect to get a second so soon honestly.

It is a bit of a challenge to keep the memory cool even with lower ambient temps. I was going to replace the pads but I got temps down enough with just a good 120mm fan right next to them. That should hold me off until the blocks finally ship.


----------



## Jpmboy

NBrock said:


> haha finally worked my way up to the big guys. Got super lucky with being able to snag 3090FE from Best Buy online at different times. Didn't expect to get a second so soon honestly.
> 
> It is a bit of a challenge to keep the memory cool even with lower ambient temps. I was going to replace the pads but I got temps down enough with just a good 120mm fan right next to them. That should hold me off until the blocks finally ship.


Nice! Best buy, of all places to find 3090s.


----------



## ducrider

bigjdubb said:


> 17800 sucks. I wonder if there have been some adjustments made with newer units now that CUDA is being utilized. I need to let everything run uninterrupted to be sure, but I feel like I have lost about 2mil ppd spread across 4 machines.


They have been hitting my more powerful gpu's but the 1060's seem to like them.Getting better ppd from them with those work units.Might be just Stanford letting the little guys have a break.


----------



## BWG

Fired it all up!



Folding Client Summary


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

NBrock said:


> Yeah. I was just hoping to be able to flex my PPD output a little more haha.


Same, but it's not only for the flex. I like to look at power to ppd and the time it takes for a unit to finish.
That's for example the reason why I am currently not folding my 5700xt, it took that card longer to finish the same unit as the 1660ti with 50w more power consumption.



Avacado said:


> He's a beast, 2080Ti and a pair of 3090's Just like Bastiaan.


Look who's talking, Mr. "3.4 million points update" 



bigjdubb said:


> 17800 sucks. I wonder if there have been some adjustments made with newer units now that CUDA is being utilized. I need to let everything run uninterrupted to be sure, but I feel like I have lost about 2mil ppd spread across 4 machines.


To quote Bruce from the Folding forum: "p17800 is a general study of a mathematical technique which would potentially improve the speed and accuracy of FAH's science. If successful, it wouldn't necessary be limited to any specific set of proteins."
That sounds to me like they will use the way the unit works/folds, but the size will depend on the protein they want to investigate using that technique. They were also talking about the possibility to bundle more proteins in one unit, but that's not easy. 
The difference between my normal average with everything running (6 GPU's) normal units and the lowest with everything running 17800 units is over 10 million points, that is pretty crazy.



NBrock said:


> haha finally worked my way up to the big guys. Got super lucky with being able to snag 3090FE from Best Buy online at different times. Didn't expect to get a second so soon honestly.
> 
> It is a bit of a challenge to keep the memory cool even with lower ambient temps. I was going to replace the pads but I got temps down enough with just a good 120mm fan right next to them. That should hold me off until the blocks finally ship.


Welcome to the club, though I feel like I only just joined that club. I'm still far away from a few legends, one day....



ducrider said:


> They have been hitting my more powerful gpu's but the 1060's seem to like them.Getting better ppd from them with those work units.Might be just Stanford letting the little guys have a break.


The 17800 unit counts only 22500 atoms compared to 257392 atoms for a 17334 unit for example. My GTX580m loves 13439 units with only 4082 atoms, small GPU with small units 
And the biggest GPU's I have did the best with units counting over 400k atoms, imagine what they would do with even more atoms..



BWG said:


> Fired it all up!
> 
> 
> 
> Folding Client Summary


That is nice, is it view only or can you control something too?


----------



## BWG

View only. Has the whole log too.


----------



## ducrider

Did a desk revamp in the garage and cleaned up a few things in the rig.


----------



## BWG

ducrider said:


> Did a desk revamp in the garage and cleaned up a few things in the rig.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480690


Looks clean to me. What are the specs?


----------



## ducrider

BWG said:


> Looks clean to me. What are the specs?



2600k in a Asus p8p67pro. 1080 water cooled 1060 on air. Two 360 rads with Amazon argb fans. Powered by a Corsair HX1050. Puts out right at 190-210 ppd.


----------



## Avacado

ducrider said:


> 2600k in a Asus p8p67pro. 1080 water cooled 1060 on air. Two 360 rads with Amazon argb fans. Powered by a Corsair HX1050. Puts out right at 190-210 ppd.


That 1080 should be putting out over 1 million ppd. Is that 190-210 - 1.9-2.1 million?


----------



## BWG

ducrider said:


> 2600k in a Asus p8p67pro. 1080 water cooled 1060 on air. Two 360 rads with Amazon argb fans. Powered by a Corsair HX1050. Puts out right at 190-210 ppd.


Oh man! I had that board and chip! What clock on the CPU? Do you fold on it?


----------



## ducrider

Yes that's millions not hundreds. Lol. Damn thinking what to write and doing so is two different things. Lol


----------



## ducrider

BWG said:


> Oh man! I had that board and chip! What clock on the CPU? Do you fold on it?


Stock clocks. Have run it at 4.4 in the past. No folding on the cpu.


----------



## Jpmboy

When's the next FAT?


----------



## Avacado

Jpmboy said:


> When's the next FAT?


It's over on EHW.


----------



## ducrider

Avacado said:


> It's over on EHW.


ANNND what does that mean? Are we not having FAT's on here anymore?


----------



## NBrock

Yeah, what gives? If I have to switch teams for FAT's I'll just start my own team lol. Too much time dedicated to OCN Folding Team to just switch to another forum's team. I have a tad over 4.6 Billion points with OCN.


----------



## Cerberus

Jpmboy said:


> When's the next FAT?


Most of OCNs FaTs are end of the week, third week of the month usually.... @CptAsian puts them out about a week in advance.




Avacado said:


> It's over on EHW.


EHW has FaTs that are scheduled purposely around OCNs FaTs




ducrider said:


> ANNND what does that mean? Are we not having FAT's on here anymore?


AFAIK nothings changed.




NBrock said:


> Yeah, what gives? If I have to switch teams for FAT's I'll just start my own team lol. Too much time dedicated to OCN Folding Team to just switch to another forum's team. I have a tad over 4.6 Billion points with OCN.


no need sir, your power is appreciated, here


----------



## BWG

Nah, fat will be here too. @CptAsian will put up a thread soon. Or, I will. 

I'm going to help over here too.


----------



## CptAsian

Jpmboy said:


> When's the next FAT?


8 days from today, thread is posted here:









March 2021 Foldathon - Monday 15th - Wednesday 17th -...


----> SIGN UP HERE




www.overclock.net





Plan on them being every third Monday of the month, for Feb I just fudged it since I put the thread up late. That's the only reason why it was Wed-Fri.



Avacado said:


> It's over on EHW.





ducrider said:


> ANNND what does that mean? Are we not having FAT's on here anymore?





NBrock said:


> Yeah, what gives? If I have to switch teams for FAT's I'll just start my own team lol. Too much time dedicated to OCN Folding Team to just switch to another forum's team. I have a tad over 4.6 Billion points with OCN.


Nope, we're still hosting FaTs here, no plans to cancel them. EHW just has similar monthly folding events that are scheduled around OCN's. A lot of folks (including myself) switch back and forth for the folding events, but feel free to do whatever you'd like as long as you're folding!


----------



## Jpmboy

CptAsian said:


> 8 days from today, thread is posted here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 2021 Foldathon - Monday 15th - Wednesday 17th -...
> 
> 
> ----> SIGN UP HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


thanks bud. I took a detour to ethereum for a while... but want to fold for the FATs.


----------



## CptAsian

Jpmboy said:


> thanks bud. I took a detour to ethereum for a while... but want to fold for the FATs.


Understandable. And cheers, always good to have folks come back for the FaTs.


----------



## BWG

Anyone notice hertz9753's folding again from heaven here? Live stats in my signature for his GTX 960.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

BWG said:


> Anyone notice hertz9753's folding again from heaven here? Live stats in my signature for his GTX 960.


I recall someone said they were going to be folding on his name... I dont remember when or which thread that post was in.


----------



## BWG

It was me. My HFM shows his GPU's live folding.


----------



## NBrock

That's a name I haven't seen around here in a long while


----------



## NBrock

My first EK 3090FE block showed up. Second one is due Friday. I will be switching everything over to a new case and a Mo-Ra3 and I will be folding on both 3090 again!


----------



## Jpmboy

That should push out the PPD for sure!! (and stop the fans from screaming at you).


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Did I ever tell y'all 'bout the time I spent 2.2 BTC to buy a GTX 660 non-TI, just to have it become pointless for TC shortly thereafter?


----------



## BWG

That's a very expensive 660 per today's inflation to BTC lol


----------



## u3b3rg33k

you're tellin' me!
it's not worth selling, todays crazy prices included.
and on top of it, even with the new drivers, i STILL can't get it to work in a VM.


----------



## NBrock

If anyone is rocking a 3090FE the EK special edition block is pretty darn good. Got memory junction temps A LOT lower for me. With the stock cooler I was struggling to keep memory at 90c or less even with a server fan blowing on the side and backplate. Temps haven't gotten above 56c for the memory now after about 20 hours of folding.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

u3b3rg33k said:


> Did I ever tell y'all 'bout the time I spent 2.2 BTC to buy a GTX 660 non-TI, just to have it become pointless for TC shortly thereafter?


RIP... 138k for a GTX 660 



NBrock said:


> If anyone is rocking a 3090FE the EK special edition block is pretty darn good. Got memory junction temps A LOT lower for me. With the stock cooler I was struggling to keep memory at 90c or less even with a server fan blowing on the side and backplate. Temps haven't gotten above 56c for the memory now after about 20 hours of folding.


That's a nice decrease in temps!


----------



## NBrock

Finally crossed 5 Billion points!


----------



## BWG

Nice work!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats! That's a great milestone 🍻


----------



## NBrock

Got my 2080ti sorted. Shouldn't have that weird issue that Docker was causing. Re-kicked the system and just went with CentOS. Going to only fold on that for a few days and see what it averages.


----------



## NBrock

Seems to be managing between 5.5mil and 6.5mil depending on WU. I hadn't been able to run an OC on it in unraid...so this is a nice change.

Last 3 days over 6 mill ez.


----------



## notyettoday

Well I was outta town for the weekend not watching my stats, looks like I rolled over 7billion


----------



## bigjdubb

Nice! Numero Uno on the team and you slipped into the top 150... not bad for being out of town


----------



## BWG

Did the Festiva's wash themselves too why you were gone?


----------



## notyettoday

BWG said:


> Did the Festiva's wash themselves too why you were gone?


One turned itself green, One was with me at the meet. I was in Groveport and forgot to drop you a line.... :-/


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats on the milestone! You deserve a 🍺


----------



## BWG

notyettoday said:


> One turned itself green, One was with me at the meet. I was in Groveport and forgot to drop you a line.... :-/


Go Cruisers. I graduated hs there, but the old torn down one.


----------



## bigjdubb

Question. Is there a way to limit the upload and download speed of [email protected]? I have 5 slots running here at home and every time one of them finishes (fairly often) my internet browsing comes to a halt, I have slow internet. I don't see a way to limit the speed in [email protected] Control but I know that there are lots of tweaks that can be done if you know what to do.

It doesn't seem like I would be able to do it through my router but I guess that could be another option.


----------



## BWG

bigjdubb said:


> Question. Is there a way to limit the upload and download speed of [email protected]? I have 5 slots running here at home and every time one of them finishes (fairly often) my internet browsing comes to a halt, I have slow internet. I don't see a way to limit the speed in [email protected] Control but I know that there are lots of tweaks that can be done if you know what to do.
> 
> It doesn't seem like I would be able to do it through my router but I guess that could be another option.


Which router do you have? QOS usually can in the router. There are Windows apps that will to such as NetLimiter.


----------



## bigjdubb

Router is an Asus RT-AC88U It's fairly full featured, it can certainly do a lot more than I know how to setup. I also have the AT&T dsl modem/router (Pace 5268AC) that the Asus is connected to.


----------



## BWG

NetLimiter will be the easiest route most likely.


----------



## tictoc

bigjdubb said:


> Question. Is there a way to limit the upload and download speed of [email protected]? I have 5 slots running here at home and every time one of them finishes (fairly often) my internet browsing comes to a halt, I have slow internet. I don't see a way to limit the speed in [email protected] Control but I know that there are lots of tweaks that can be done if you know what to do.
> 
> It doesn't seem like I would be able to do it through my router but I guess that could be another option.


There are no advanced config options for throttling download/upload speeds. 

I took a quick look at the manual for you router, and in the QoS settings there is an Apps Analysis setting. No idea how fine grained of controls it has after you enable it.


----------



## BWG




----------



## bigjdubb

What sort of PPD does that net you? That is exactly what I was hoping to have (plus my 2080ti) at this point.

Off topic. Do yall see a long list of review categories at the top of the forum list now? I'm not sure if I accidentally changed something or if the forum changed.


----------



## BWG

14-15 million

These things?


----------



## bigjdubb

Spoiler































I have to scroll quite a ways to get to the overclockers care section


----------

